# Ivf/icsi/fet/ june,july,aug 2013, feel free to join for support :)



## Rosie06

Hi just thought i would start a thread for anyone going through either IVF/ICSI/FET in june,july or august time, these kinds of threads are so helpful for support venting and experience of others.

A little about me....... i had my first IVF in june 2010 and were very lucky that it worked we now have our DD, we decided that we would like to add to our family and went throught the IVF process again in Jan of this year, it was on paper a much better cycle than the one we concieved on however it was unsuccesful.
We are going to have one more attempt this will be our last go and we will be hopefully starting in June time (earliest consultant has said we can start) we are really hoping that June is our lucky month as it was last time.

So any ladies who will be going through any procedures around the same time please come and join me for support :D xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Rosie, wondered how you were as not seen you around on the thread. Lots of luck for your next treatment xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Hi. I had my first round of ivf in jan and got pregnant but lost the baby on Monday. Hoping to do round 2 this summer. Fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## Rosie06

hi highhopes so sorry for your loss :hugs:

have you got any dates for the summer yet?

i popped into the clinic yesterday and got booked in, all depending on AF cycle ill be going for egg coll mid aug but starting pill etc end of may beg of june x


----------



## Rosie06

anyone else?


----------



## clare79

Hi everyone can I join too, starting our down reg in August. Seems so far away big I know it will soon be here.


----------



## RAFwife

Hi everyone, we started our first cycle of IVF in February which sadly failed. We do have one frostie and will either have our transfer in June or July. Hoping for June because I'm very impatient! Our wtf appointment is May 16th so just waiting until then to find out specific dates :)


----------



## Rosie06

Clare 79 Hi and welcome, August will be here before you know it hun, do you have male factor of female 

RAF :flower: I remember you from the jan feb thread good luck and fingers crossed for you this time round fellow NE'ner!

AFM having a bit of a nightmare with AF at the min my last cycle was 6th march (AF from failed IVF) since then I had a tiny bit of spotting 26th-29th march (not what I would class as AF) so its been over 6weeks without AF its going to really mess us up for starting in June now :/ we are both 30 in sept and were hoping to have had our round of treatment before our birthdays so until AF shows her ugly face im a bit in limbo at the moment


----------



## clare79

Rosie06 said:


> Clare 79 Hi and welcome, August will be here before you know it hun, do you have male factor of female
> 
> RAF :flower: I remember you from the jan feb thread good luck and fingers crossed for you this time round fellow NE'ner!
> 
> AFM having a bit of a nightmare with AF at the min my last cycle was 6th march (AF from failed IVF) since then I had a tiny bit of spotting 26th-29th march (not what I would class as AF) so its been over 6weeks without AF its going to really mess us up for starting in June now :/ we are both 30 in sept and were hoping to have had our round of treatment before our birthdays so until AF shows her ugly face im a bit in limbo at the moment

hi rosie, male factor, my dh ahd a failed vasectomy reversal in 2011, had successful pesa earlier this month which is frozen.


----------



## Rosie06

that's great news on the pesa, fingers crossed for you, will you have ICSI then to increase chances? x


----------



## clare79

Rosie06 said:


> that's great news on the pesa, fingers crossed for you, will you have ICSI then to increase chances? x

Hi Rosie, yeah we will be doing icsi. 
How's everyone? 
Xx


----------



## Rosie06

Clare at least icsi will give you a very good chance,

Im fine still waiting for AF to show its been nearly 7 weeks, not sure how that's going to impact on my start date, may need to postpone till aug depending on when af starts :/ hope everyone is keeping well x


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi, can i join too?

I was also on the Jan thread and following a chemical from that first ICSI cycle, we are hoping to try again in June. We had no frosties so having to start again with a fresh cycle. We've had our wtf meeting and got told June would be fine. I feel like I'm wishing May away now so that we can get started sooner! 

Clare - we have male factor due to a failed vasectomy reversal too (in 2010). We had sperm retrieval as part of our last cycle but due to a mix up with the clinic, DH was conscious and although they got enough to use in the fresh cycle, they didn't get enough to freeze as he got quite uncomfortable. He's being sedated next time tho so fingers crossed they can "poke" around a bit more, ouch!


----------



## KatherineA

Hi Everyone,

Firstly, Highhopes, sorry for your loss. It must have been awful going through IVF then only to loose. I had M/C last May but that was a natural BFP, devastating and all that it was, I cant image how I would feel if it happened on an IVF cycle. Well done for having the courage to do another cycle.

I am due for IVF in June. Just got a call from the clinic and my latest AMH is now 5. It was done at a clinic in London so I assume this is the UK scale. (the clinic said labs use different scales). The nurse wants me to book a planning appointment which I will do once I know what I am definitely working next week, then I start down regging on day 21. Nervous and excited at the same time!! 

Best of luck and baby dust to you all


----------



## Mells54

Hi Ladies, I too am from the Jan/Feb thread. I had an unsuccessful IVF cycle in Feb. due to low AMH, slow response, and limited funds...we are giving it one more go with donor eggs. We picked a donor and we're just waiting for the donor to have her initial consult and then start syncing our cycles. We are looking at end of June or beginning of July. It stinks having to wait on a donor, but I'm so glad there are women willing to go through the IVF process to simply give someone else their eggs.


----------



## Rosie06

Hi bumpsparkle welcome! oh my word your poor DH must of been awful for him, fingers crossed you get enough to freeze this time, ive had 2 IVF's and have never had any frosties so weve had to do fresh cycles :( June will be here before you know it!

Katherinea welcome to you too! do you have a date for down regging yet? 

Mells hi I remember you from jan/feb thread! I think its wonderful those women who become donars such a special thing to do,

AFM im still waiting for AF too show since failed Ivf now onto 7 weeks :(


What protocol will everyone be doing we will be on long protocol again x


----------



## KatherineA

Rosie06 said:


> Hi bumpsparkle welcome! oh my word your poor DH must of been awful for him, fingers crossed you get enough to freeze this time, ive had 2 IVF's and have never had any frosties so weve had to do fresh cycles :( June will be here before you know it!
> 
> Katherinea welcome to you too! do you have a date for down regging yet?
> 
> Mells hi I remember you from jan/feb thread! I think its wonderful those women who become donars such a special thing to do,
> 
> AFM im still waiting for AF too show since failed Ivf now onto 7 weeks :(
> 
> 
> What protocol will everyone be doing we will be on long protocol again x[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Rosie.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome. Havent got a date yet. Clinic have told me it will be D21 of next cycle. Worked out AF due 4 May so D21 will be 25 May.
> Think AF will be late this month as I had negative OPK last week (was under loads of stress and working 3 nights shifts with no break) but had CM and O pains today on D17! so I guess AF will be late this month as O was late and therefore D21 will be later than 25 May - watch this space!!!


----------



## Flowermal

Hello ladies, mind if I join in? I'm also from the Feb thread. My first IVF cycle was unsuccessful. Giving myself a few months and will b trying again in Aug. :flower:


----------



## Mells54

Hi Flower! Welcome over here...


----------



## desperate82

Do you mind if I join in?

I am new to this forum. I have been trying for my first for 3 years now and after 5 failed iui cycles it's time to move on to IVF. We have an information session next month and hope to have IVF soon after that.

Im 30 with low ovarian reserve. I have a low amh and low afc. I don't respond well to injections. My husband has a low sperm count/motility/morphology so we will be doing ICSI. I am worried that IVF won't work because of my lack of eggs.

Good luck to all of you. I look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Mells54

Hi desperate. I have low AMH and low ovarian reserve. But on a positive note our last IVF, I got 11 eggs. The quality wasn't there, so my embies didn't grow after fertilization. Stay positive, you don't know what will happen until you go through the process. Good luck!


----------



## Rosie06

Hi flowermal I remember you from feb thread, how are you doing? I think the way my af is going I will more than likely be august too now :/

Hiya desperate of course your more than welcome lovely, try and stay positive hun remember it only takes one egg and one :spermy: !!! 

xxx


----------



## Flowermal

Hi Rosie, yea I remember u too! And Mells of course! 
Aww what's wrong with AF? 
I'm keeping fingers crossed that my cycles will be regular cos prior to IVF they were a little wonky :wacko:


----------



## Rosie06

Ive always been regular despite having pcos, I had a AF when IVF failed on the 6th march and since then nothing well I had 4 days of very very light spotting on day 21 ish, I phoned IVF nurses week and half ago and they said its prob down to the fact they change your cycles medically so can take time to adjust (ive never had that problem when we had a failed assisted cycle :S) anyway woke up this morning still no AF but after I took DD swimming lessons she got me in full force so its been a grand total of 7weeks and 5 days!!! im in 2 minds of what to do I can start prob on my next AF whenever that maybe lol or maybe delay a month or 2 until I know my body is completely back to normal :/ x


----------



## Flowermal

I'm keeping fingers crossed that my subsequent AFs are regular.. Had to wait almost 5-6 weeks for AF to arrive prior to starting my IVF.. Hope that's not the case now :wacko:


----------



## Mells54

One of my big fears was my cycles going crazy after IVF since I'm always so regular. Luckily for me, I've stayed regular. Good luck ladies! What a scary, anxious, exciting, process this can be.


----------



## Rosie06

I am starting to think that the spotting I had for a couple of days was just a very very light period if so that would make my cycle around 33 days this month which sounds a lot better!!! 

im going to wait and see when AF shows this month and ring IVF clinic to see if they recommend holding out a month or two, I don't want to rush into this cycle now as this is our last attempt and I want to make sure everything is as perfect as it can be iykwim 

hows everyone else getting on?


----------



## Mells54

Rosie, I know exactly what you mean. I'm hoping for a successful cycle and some frosties. We truly cannot afford another fresh cycle. But with donor eggs we have a very high chance of success and frosties. Keeping my fx'd this is our time!


----------



## Rosie06

if we had some frostied we would be able to afford a couple of goes, I did question consultant as too why I get a decent amount of eggs and fertilisation yet none seem to make it to freeze, he said as I have pcos they tend to find that you get a decent number but only 1or2 actually stand out and develop,

mells have everything crossed for you, hope you don't mind me asking but how does it work with donor eggs with your cycle are they frozen or are you both timed with your cycles together?

Hows all our other ladies doing? 

xx


----------



## Mells54

Are cycles are timed. She does everything (stims, bw, us) up to and including retrieval. Right before retrieval I start bloods and us in prep for transfer. So it's the same as a regular cycle except she does part and I do part.


----------



## Flowermal

Hello everyone! 
Am just taking it day by day.. Trying to eat more healthily and exercise as well :)
Thinking of trying out acupuncture as well


----------



## Rosie06

So will you need any meds then or is I pretty much med free for you?

Flowermal nice to here from you, ive heard loads of great feedback on acupuncture its meant to be amazing, I know on my assisted cycle a few years back I used reflexology and that was fab too although I know ppl can be funny with feet lol

im with you on the exercise front, I joined the gym pretty much straight after failed cycle although only doing gym once a week im doing yoga pilates and aqua zumba :D x


----------



## Mells54

I take Lupron to prevent ovulation. Estrogen patches and then PIO after transfer. That's it!!!!


----------



## Flowermal

Rosie, yeah have heard of the benefits of acupuncture too.. So thought ill give it a try and see how it goes :)
Aqua Zumba sounds like loads of fun!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi Ladies,

I'm waiting for my last drug free AF before starting another cycle (AF due next Mon). Then I'll have a clearer picture on cycle start date for June! I still feel like I'm wishing the spring away in order to get cracking with a new cycle. I keep having to tell myself to just enjoy having my body back to myself again for a few more weeks 

Feeling a bit calmer about this cycle, probably because I know what to expect so less nervous, but equally not getting carried away with baby talk (unlike last time) as I'm a lot more realistic about the chances of another BFN.

I'm beginning to feel that the call about whether we have any frosties will be a huge moment this time around because without those we won't be able to do another fresh cycle for a long time (if the June attempt ends in BFN) Hope that doesn't come across that I'm being super negative already but would feel better with a back up plan!)


----------



## Mells54

Bump, that sounds like smart thinking to me. We went into our first IVf thinking about due dates and baby names...I never even got to retrieval. The second time around we took it more day by day and although we had a BFN it was easier to handle. Stay positive, but don't count the chickens before they hatch...that's what we are doing this time.


----------



## Flowermal

Bump, yea that's a realistic and positive approach :)


----------



## Rosie06

Bump that was how I dealt with it on my first IVF (we had an assisted cycle first) on the assisted I just felt I got to far ahead with myself and didn't handle the whole thing well at all obviously didn't know what to expect! with the IVF I seemed to breze through it and was totally prepared for a BFN and well I now have a very lively 2 year old

the IVF we just had again I think I got to carried away and didn't prepare myself for the BFN and its really knocked me but im definatley going to take asimilar approach to you the next time especially since its our last go,

I think weve defiantly decided that we are going to postpone until august just to get my body back in sync, I just don't feel ready to start next month and don't want to rush into it x


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks Rosie. It seems sensible to wait until you are ready and your body feels fully back to normal. It's a tough enough journey when your body is feeling normal so no point trying to push it if it isn't ready yet. More time to save some pennies too! 

I'm still waiting for AF to turn up this month so that I can get my dates clear in my mind and book time off work etc as best I can. Why does AF never turn up when you want her to but is happy to put in an appearance when you don't!

Spending the next 4 weeks making sure everything is ready for a smooth stressful cycle now that we know what to expect and TRYING not to think about it too much x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Just seen this thread and want to wish all you ladies luck xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies 

Can i join u pls...ive just been through my first round of icsi....which failed:cry:...We had 10 eggs 8 fertilised and only 2 made it to 5 day blastocysts and both were transfered :cry:BFN

We have another funded try and we were going to start in july...but we got so much going on in july we r gonna c if we can start it in august and like some of u ladies i want to give my body a good chance.

I have my follow up appointment on the 17th of june so will find out all my dates then and which protocol i will be on...first time i was on the long protocol...i didnt realised how much of a rollercoaster ivf is and was heartbroken when i got a bfn....i feel nervous about going through it all again...:wacko:


----------



## Rosie06

hi lovely of course your more than welcome to join sorry to hear about your bfn

ivf is a rollercoaster as it is I definatley think waiting until your ready both mentally and physically is a must no point adding extra pressure to yourselves

good luck with your appt!

hows everyone else doing I cant believe its going to be June in 2 weeks it seems to of gone really fast x


----------



## Mells54

Rosie, yes time is flying and I'm happy about that. My ET is scheduled the end of June and I want it here fast.

Dolly, welcome. It is a roller coaster for sure, but these ladies are wonderful...and full of knowledge and experience.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Thank you for the nice welcome ladies...i think this summer is gonna go so quickly...well thats if we have a summer lol...im off to Marbella for a hen do this weekend....just what the doctor ordered so im gonna have some major fun....enjoy your weekend ladies i hope the sun makes an appearance xx


----------



## Rosie06

Hope you have a lovely time and have lots of fun make the most of it because fingers crossed you will be alcohol free for at least 9 months when you get back!!! im not jealous of your break in the slightest by the way ;) x


----------



## captainj1

Hi ladies may I join you? Like Trolley I just had my first failed ivf cycle. I have 5 frosties and planning a FET in July.

Good luck everyone! X


----------



## Mells54

Welcome Captain J!


----------



## Mells54

Ok Dolly, you are going to have to explain a "hen do" to me. LOL! My sister in law is from the UK and we are always laughing bc when we get to talking neither can understand the other. I'm originally from NY so you can imagine...LOL!


----------



## Rosie06

welcome captainj1 wishing you tonnes of luck for your fet x

ha ha mells I love how british and americans have such different terms! hen do over here I presume is very similar to a bachelorette party I guess, basically I night/weekend away celebrating last days of freedom lots and lots of alcohol normally :D x


----------



## AuCa

Hi ladies,

just found this thread and was hoping I could join as well.
We just got told today that we got a plan - starting BCPs Day 1 of my next cycle (some time beginning of June) and then antagonist protocol (I have PCOS-like ovaries and they're worried about OHSS); so should be a June/July cycle unless something goes wrong.

This is our first IVF. Got diagnosed with severe male factor in January and finally have the million tests we needed done and ready to go :happydance:
I'm quite nervous and am definitely looking forward to sharing stories and maybe get some reassurance from those who've already done cycles before.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi all. I just found this thread. We have been TTC for 3 years. I am in the 2ww for the first Femara/IUI cycle that we have ever done. Previous attempts were 6 cycles of horrid clomid and ridiculous side effects. I currently have 0 symptoms and do not assume I will be getting my BFP within the week from the IUI.

The next step is we are ordering the meds from the doctor this next week and will begin the IVF protocol at the start of June with an expected ER the first week of July with the schedule our doctor has us on.

I wish everyone lots of luck :)


----------



## Mells54

Rosie, :haha:

AuCa, welcome. This process is a roller coaster no matter the outcome. I guess my best advice is to expect the unexpected. When I started my first cycle DH and I were already figuring due dates, then I had a slow response and my cycle was cancelled. We were much more cautious the second time around and low and behold, I had 11 eggs and all fertilized. Although I didn't get pregnant it was definitely a high note to know I could get something. Good luck and just be cautiously optimistic. Everything works out for better or for worse! We're all here for support.


----------



## mission_mommy

hiii everyone..i hope i can join!!
i just had my first ivf this month with retrieval just a week back!!
it was a freeze all cycle as i had some issues..please see my signature!
i have 9 frozen blastocysts and am having my FET in july...:)


----------



## Mells54

Hi Mission! Welcome to the group! I noticed your from PA...where about? My family is near Philly, DH's fam is near Pittsburgh. I hope this is your time!!!!


----------



## mission_mommy

Mells54 said:


> Hi Mission! Welcome to the group! I noticed your from PA...where about? My family is near Philly, DH's fam is near Pittsburgh. I hope this is your time!!!!

Thank you for the welcome Mells:hugs:...am in philly too ..originally from newjersey though:)

i hope so too...though it is an FET, i never had a fresh transfer for my first ever IVF..so its like first ET ever...i am to have a hysteroscopy after my af which did not arrive since my ER last week...!i have a huge polyp that needs to be taken care of! 

What about you??i see you are using donor eggs...is it like FET..i mean no drugs for u??how does it work?i hope this is your time too:)


----------



## AuCa

Since so many of you have already done IVF before - how scared of OHSS do I really need to be?
I haven't even started BCP yet, but I'm getting worked up more and more every day, mostly because of the OHSS risk (I'm not very worried about the injections or procedures per se). It probably isn't helping that our RE keeps telling me that I'm at higher risk because of my PCOS-like ovaries. I realize that he is just trying to make me very aware of it, but I feel like I'm maybe overreacting?

Were you ladies nervous/scared at all before your first IVF?


----------



## Rosie06

Hi and welcome brandy, mission mommy and auca!!!

mission mmmy what a fab number of frosties you got! do you have any idea how many you will be allowed to transfer

Auca the biggest thing I would say is take each day as it comes and try not to plan to far ahead on my first cycle I was like well they may not got any eggs then It was they may not fertilise etc I know its looking on the black side but I prepared myself more mentally that way, I too was at risk of ohss due to PCOS and from what my consultant said its if yu have more than 20 mature follicles is when your at risk if you are at risk come egg collection they will generally freeze all your eggs and do a FET try not to worry about it its quite rare x


----------



## Mells54

AuCa, I agree with Rosie...don't get too far ahead of yourself. I've know a few people that have gotten OHSS and although it is painful, it isn't like they can't proceed. They will either go ahead with transfer if it isn't bad or freeze and transfer once your ovaries subside a bit. There are so many things to worry about in this process that you just need to heed the advice of your RE/FS and enjoy the fact you are doing what you can to get your little one on board.


----------



## mission_mommy

*rosie-*thank u:) My RE told me that i have a great chance of having twins for my age,so i should consider transferring 1..but i love twins so i guess we'l go for 2!

*auca-*heyy!! i understand your worries..i was very scared too as i am PCOSissh and RE told that there was a great chance of OHSS...but for people like us who are at risk,they monitor really carefully !!and as rosie said if u seem to be at risk, they freeze all the embies and let your body go back to normal before an FET..!take one day at a time and this will all seem much easier:)
and you are not over-reacting Hun..its normal to be worried about the unknown!


----------



## sunshine8

Dear Ladies,

May I join you too please?
My doc has referred us to the fertility clinic as they can't find the cause of why I can't hold pregnancy.
Awaiting the call from doc, it will likely be mid-June and hopefully we will get going to our treatment June-July somewhere.

Its nice to read and share experience with ladies in similar situation and timeline.


----------



## AuCa

Hi sunshine8! 

Thanks Rosie, Mells and mission_mommy for the reassurance! I really needed it.
I'll try to take everything one step at a time and not worry too much in advance. I'm also having a consult at an acupuncture place this Saturday, hopefully this will help me relax too.

Rosie - did they make you do a FET because of OHSS or mostly because of your other issues (thyroid/polyp)? What protocol were you on for your egg retrieval IVF?


----------



## mission_mommy

*auca *Hey Hun..i guess you put the wrong name for the question..i believe its for me..
i Was put on FET because of my Thyroid and polyp issues...but the RE suggested that i could have had an FET even if not for those issues because my estrogen started getting high by the end of stimming...She was brilliant and managed to keep things under control though...
These people are very capable Hun..they monitor at risk patientss more freuently ..i was called in for the testss and scans more often..almost daily towardss the end of the stimming to avoid overstimming.... They have lott of experience with people like us and they handle it well!! 

i wa on the long lupron protocol...stimmed with follistim and low dose hcg .
Hope this helps:)


----------



## AuCa

Thanks mission_mommy :hugs: You're right, I did put the wrong name, I did mean you with my question :blush:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well I start my BC on Saturday... Paid and ordered my IVF Meds today... trial transfer and hysto whatever it is on 6/3.... here goes nothing.

Good luck to all :)


----------



## mission_mommy

*bandy-*hii! what protocol are you on?? what meds wil you be using to stim?? hope your trial transfer and hysteroscopy goes well:)


----------



## AuCa

Yay Brandy :happydance::happydance:

Why do they do a trial transfer? I've never heard of that (don't think they do this here at all).


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well according the the drug list from one of the pharmacies... I have Follistim Puregon and Repronext (menogon) on the way to me. I think there is more meds that he is adding but I am not sure yet I have to go pick up the information and my calendar. But I know that I have to start the BC that I picked up today on Saturday.

God this is a ton of crap to remember and do. Anyone have any input about the 2 drugs above?? Or anything I should know that they might not tell me? 


The trial transfer is just a mock egg transfer to map out the angle/entrance to my uterus and the best placement of the egg so there isnt a hiccup during the procedure.


----------



## sunshine8

hello everyone,

I just received a call, my consultation appointment is on 14 June . It will be great if some of you could please advise me on what should I ask etc and what this consultation meeting actually entails?


----------



## AuCa

sunshine8 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> I just received a call, my consultation appointment is on 14 June . It will be great if some of you could please advise me on what should I ask etc and what this consultation meeting actually entails?

Great that you got an appointment date :hugs:
I think it very much depends on the situation (diagnosis/if there is one already or not etc), but they'll most likely mostly go through your medical history and then see what tests (or if there is any) they would still like to run before doing IVF. 
For us it was a very different diagnosis than for you (male factor), and I don't really know what they would do for recurrent losses. But in our case they sent DH for a variety of tests to exclude/figure out causes and sent me to do the usual - blood work, ultrasound and HSG. 

Have you ever been tested for clotting disorders? I think this is usually one of the first things they look at for recurrent miscarriages (they made me do all that too because of a family history).


----------



## mission_mommy

brandy~ i used follistim for my cycle....not the others you mentioned!All of them are subcutaneous and dont hurt ..though some sting a little! if you arent comfortabe doing the shots yourself ,then you can ask your partner or a friend to..My Dh did them and that made things lot easier:)
A very helpful tip is using ice to rub the area of injection before the shots...it numbs the area and you dont feel a thing:shrug:
Anything else..i'l be happy to answer you to the best of my knowledge:hugs:


----------



## mission_mommy

*sunshine-*Auca was perfect in telling you what to expect!!if you have any questions you want to ask them write them down in your phone..first appointments are usually overwhelming so you tend to forget what you wanted to ask!!Good luck Hun:hugs:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hi, I am starting my first IVF in July. Injection training is 3rd July, egg retrieval 16th Sept and transfer whenever they usually do it...few days later... Any tips?? I am so desperate for this to work but trying to remain realistic that it may not. x

Also, please can someone tell me how FET cycles work incase we are unsuccessful the first time.x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well I have my calendar so I am so freaking excited and super overwhelmed... regardless of everything I have read I always feel like theres something I am missing or more knowledge that I could gain from the process. I keep getting sucked into hours of youtube on IVF!

I started my BC yesterday so today is dose 2. Seems like for my calendar that I start a new med or stop a med every Friday from now until July!


----------



## mission_mommy

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hi, I am starting my first IVF in July. Injection training is 3rd July, egg retrieval 16th Sept and transfer whenever they usually do it...few days later... Any tips?? I am so desperate for this to work but trying to remain realistic that it may not. x
> 
> Also, please can someone tell me how FET cycles work incase we are unsuccessful the first time.x

HII BabyDancing!!!I have had my retrieval 2 weeks back.They do the transfer on day 3 or day 5 after retrieval depending on what stage embryos you have to put in!
I could not have my transfer because i have a polyp which needs to be removed . They froze all my blastocysts.Am having my FET in July if everything goes according to plan and God wills!

The most important thing is to stay positive....i was very nervous and scared of the whole process too..i hated injections but the needles are super thin and you wont feel a thing!!now that its over and i have my blastocysts waiting to get in,i feel so happy !!
What helped me a lot was eating healthy ...i had endo cysts that could have affected the quality of my eggs..but they dint !

FET involves very less drugs when compared to a fresh cycle...to build a healthy lining and on an appropriate day transfer the blastocysts or embryos you have frozen!!But all depends on the number of embryos they get to freeze !!
if u need to ask about Any thing else ..i'l be happy to answer to the best of my knowledge!


----------



## BabyDancing13

mission_mommy said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am starting my first IVF in July. Injection training is 3rd July, egg retrieval 16th Sept and transfer whenever they usually do it...few days later... Any tips?? I am so desperate for this to work but trying to remain realistic that it may not. x
> 
> Also, please can someone tell me how FET cycles work incase we are unsuccessful the first time.x
> 
> HII BabyDancing!!!I have had my retrieval 2 weeks back.They do the transfer on day 3 or day 5 after retrieval depending on what stage embryos you have to put in!
> I could not have my transfer because i have a polyp which needs to be removed . They froze all my blastocysts.Am having my FET in July if everything goes according to plan and God wills!
> 
> The most important thing is to stay positive....i was very nervous and scared of the whole process too..i hated injections but the needles are super thin and you wont feel a thing!!now that its over and i have my blastocysts waiting to get in,i feel so happy !!
> What helped me a lot was eating healthy ...i had endo cysts that could have affected the quality of my eggs..but they dint !
> 
> FET involves very less drugs when compared to a fresh cycle...to build a healthy lining and on an appropriate day transfer the blastocysts or embryos you have frozen!!But all depends on the number of embryos they get to freeze !!
> if u need to ask about Any thing else ..i'l be happy to answer to the best of my knowledge!Click to expand...

Hey, 

Thanks for the response. How exciting that you are just waiting to transfer- I have everything crossed for you!! :happydance:

I am currently going to the gym and trying to bring diet under control to help get my body as healthy as I can. The injections will apparently be twice a day- I presume AM and PM?? Do they go in your thigh?? I have inject training on 3rd July. 

We get 1 go on the NHS, if transferring 1 egg then we get a second FET cycle and they cover cost of storing eggs. I am very fearful as to how many eggs will be collected and how many will survive etc...but until it happens you just don't know. I apparently have an egg reserve expected of a 28year old...whatever that means. He wasn't concerned and feels I have an approx. 1 in 3 chance owing to age, eggs, and healthy womb. :shrug:

I am really excited and remaining positive but that niggling realistic voice is there in the back of my mind too reminding me their is no guaranteed outcome. :wacko:

Thank you again xxx


----------



## DesiGirlTTC

Hi ladies! I am starting my firsy ivf cycle and im on treatment day 3. Going in for bloodworknin an hour. Its very scary and new to me! So far I'm doing 75 menopur in the mornings and 300 follistim in the evenings. The amount of medication really scares me, I have to say. Looking forward to the support! 

We have been trying for 3 years with a female factor, me! My DH is fine but my issues are unknown. I do have pcos and had a lot of Fibroids in the past. We have had 3 failed iui cycles. I'm 32 and so is my husband. 
Wishing you all the best! :hugs:


----------



## AuCa

Hi desigirl :happydance: (I like your name, lol; I'm married to a desi boy :winkwink:)

What type of protocol are you on? Did they tailor it specifically because of your PCOS?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Just curious for those that took puregon and or menogon what was your dosage? 

Looks like I am suppose to do 150 IU in the morning of one and 150 IU in at night of the other.


----------



## DesiGirlTTC

AuCa said:


> Hi desigirl :happydance: (I like your name, lol; I'm married to a desi boy :winkwink:)
> 
> What type of protocol are you on? Did they tailor it specifically because of your PCOS?

Hi there! Yay for your desi love! :happydance:
I went for bloodwork this morning and my estradiol is 333 on day 3 which is a bit high so they reduced my follistim in the evenings to 225 from 300 and im still doing 75 menopur in the morningss. My next visit to the RE is wednesday morning. I am worried that my pcos will hinder me as far as egg quality. I am also doing icsi. I trust my RE clinic as they are one of the best in Florida. Do you also have pcos?


----------



## mission_mommy

*Babydancing-*My pleasure Hun:hugs:I was a nervous wreck when i was going to start my ivf too but Many lovely bnb ladies helped me with all the questions and fears i had and continue to do so..am glad i was able to help!!
As for the drugs i did 3 shots PM...but depends n the protocol you are on...some have AM shots too...
The shots are subcutaneous and taken on a fleshy,not muscular area..like your belly or sides of your thigh..most people prefer belly..its less painfull!!i would apply ice for a few minutes before taking the shots and numb the area..that made it super easy and painless!!!
Ovaries of 28 year old?..i suppose he meant good..generally women under 35 are considered to have good ovarian reserve!!1 in 3 is a good chance Hun..if he isint concerned you shouldnt be cause they usually tell you if something could decrease your chances!
stop rigorous exercising when u start stimming...not good:nope:

*desigirl-*hey Girl..am desi too:)
my estrogen was 345 after day 3 but i was doing an FET so it did not matter..hope your levels decrease with the dose!!
i have endometriosis and endo cysts on ovaries..i read and heard people say it severely affects the egg quality but i had good quality eggs and all fertilised...sometimes you are just not a part of the statistics or what DR.google says!! Ever person , every case is different!!I spend the whole time worrying too..it did not help..so relax..it'l be fine..eat healthy during the stimming ,i guess that helped me a lot!

*Brandy-*hii!i did not use those drugs but everyone has a different dose or a different drug combination according to what your RE thinks will work best for you..i was given very low dose of follistim but worked great on me..some people are given very high doses yet dont respond. After 3 days of stimming they do a blood work and ultrasound . If they think the dose is high or low for you after seeing how you have responded they'l adjust the dosage!

*Auca-*How you doing?


----------



## ~Brandy~

mission_mommy said:


> *Babydancing-*My pleasure Hun:hugs:I was a nervous wreck when i was going to start my ivf too but Many lovely bnb ladies helped me with all the questions and fears i had and continue to do so..am glad i was able to help!!
> As for the drugs i did 3 shots PM...but depends n the protocol you are on...some have AM shots too...
> The shots are subcutaneous and taken on a fleshy,not muscular area..like your belly or sides of your thigh..most people prefer belly..its less painfull!!i would apply ice for a few minutes before taking the shots and numb the area..that made it super easy and painless!!!
> Ovaries of 28 year old?..i suppose he meant good..generally women under 35 are considered to have good ovarian reserve!!1 in 3 is a good chance Hun..if he isint concerned you shouldnt be cause they usually tell you if something could decrease your chances!
> stop rigorous exercising when u start stimming...not good:nope:
> 
> *desigirl-*hey Girl..am desi too:)
> my estrogen was 345 after day 3 but i was doing an FET so it did not matter..hope your levels decrease with the dose!!
> i have endometriosis and endo cysts on ovaries..i read and heard people say it severely affects the egg quality but i had good quality eggs and all fertilised...sometimes you are just not a part of the statistics or what DR.google says!! Ever person , every case is different!!I spend the whole time worrying too..it did not help..so relax..it'l be fine..eat healthy during the stimming ,i guess that helped me a lot!
> 
> *Brandy-*hii!i did not use those drugs but everyone has a different dose or a different drug combination according to what your RE thinks will work best for you..i was given very low dose of follistim but worked great on me..some people are given very high doses yet dont respond. After 3 days of stimming they do a blood work and ultrasound . If they think the dose is high or low for you after seeing how you have responded they'l adjust the dosage!
> 
> *Auca-*How you doing?

Thanks Mission. I understand everyones dose is different but I think that mine might be too high as I O just fine on my own so that is what is a little concerning to me for the doseage. Also they have me for a 5 day ultrasound instead of a 3.. I have requested that they add an additional ultrsound for day 3 but I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## DesiGirlTTC

mission_mommy said:


> *Babydancing-*My pleasure Hun:hugs:I was a nervous wreck when i was going to start my ivf too but Many lovely bnb ladies helped me with all the questions and fears i had and continue to do so..am glad i was able to help!!
> As for the drugs i did 3 shots PM...but depends n the protocol you are on...some have AM shots too...
> The shots are subcutaneous and taken on a fleshy,not muscular area..like your belly or sides of your thigh..most people prefer belly..its less painfull!!i would apply ice for a few minutes before taking the shots and numb the area..that made it super easy and painless!!!
> Ovaries of 28 year old?..i suppose he meant good..generally women under 35 are considered to have good ovarian reserve!!1 in 3 is a good chance Hun..if he isint concerned you shouldnt be cause they usually tell you if something could decrease your chances!
> stop rigorous exercising when u start stimming...not good:nope:
> 
> *desigirl-*hey Girl..am desi too:)
> my estrogen was 345 after day 3 but i was doing an FET so it did not matter..hope your levels decrease with the dose!!
> i have endometriosis and endo cysts on ovaries..i read and heard people say it severely affects the egg quality but i had good quality eggs and all fertilised...sometimes you are just not a part of the statistics or what DR.google says!! Ever person , every case is different!!I spend the whole time worrying too..it did not help..so relax..it'l be fine..eat healthy during the stimming ,i guess that helped me a lot!
> 
> *Brandy-*hii!i did not use those drugs but everyone has a different dose or a different drug combination according to what your RE thinks will work best for you..i was given very low dose of follistim but worked great on me..some people are given very high doses yet dont respond. After 3 days of stimming they do a blood work and ultrasound . If they think the dose is high or low for you after seeing how you have responded they'l adjust the dosage!
> 
> *Auca-*How you doing?

Thanks Mission mommy! That gives me hope! Admittedly, I do more google research than I should for my own good:shrug:
I have heard really good things about FET and is statistics so I have a good feeling for you! :happydance:
Were you on any special kind of diet or did you just eat healthier in general? I'm really interested in this.


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, I thought the same thing my first cycle. I have regular cycles to the day...and I used a OPK for years showing regular ovulation, but the truth is that once I started stiming, I had to be on high doses for almost 14 days in order to get follicles to grow. Due to low AMH and ovarian reserve, we are using donor eggs. My point is, my RE said its easier to start high and slow down or coast...rather than start low and try and catch up. Good luck!


----------



## AuCa

mission_mommy said:


> *Auca-*How you doing?

Doing good, thanks! :hugs:
Had my first acupuncture session on Sunday, and was seriously sore in my neck from it for 2 days. I'm glad she told me that I only need to come back in 2 weeks, not one, haha.
Other than that I finally (!) ovulated, meaning I do have an idea now when I'll be starting BCP (it should be around June 7 or 8). I just hope my clinic has it all in order. They tend to mess up things. I would hate it if they would tell us that I need to wait another cycle. Maybe I should call them again to triple-check. Very frustrating to deal with them :wacko:

*desigirl *- I worry about egg quality too. I don't have PCOS but a high follicle count, and our RE told me that I might be making lots of eggs, but not very high quality. I hope this won't happen to us :hugs:

*Brandy* - have you heard back yet? If I were in your shoes I would also push for an earlier u/s.


----------



## Rosie06

hiya girls sorry been missing a couple of days had a very busy bank holiday weekend and been making the most of the nice weather weve had!

welcome babydancing! it still shocks and to some point annoys me the difference on the nhs in different areas to the amount of attempts of ivf you get :/ your consultant may tell you different but I had to do my injections on an evening between 6-8pm the trigger Is an exact time though, what will you be using buserlin and menopur? the biggest bit of advice I can proberbly give is don't plan to far ahead and take each day as it comes :D

desigirl hiya and welcome hunny! try not to get yourself too worried over pcos, I too have pcos and I have a lively 2 year old! what you will prob find is they may get a lot of eggs but as someone has said not all will be excellent quality I actually questioned my consultant last time why I always seem to get a decent amount of eggs excellent fertilisation rate but only have 2-3 that develop to day 3 and ive never had any too freeze try not to let it effect you :D

hope everyone else is keeping well

asf im definatley delaying my IVF have been having some major problems with my back hips and pelvis and am just waiting on some xray results which I should get next week dr thinks my pelvis is misaligned from my pregnancy with DD :( so has advised me to delay as another pregnancy will proberbly result in me been in a lot of pain x


----------



## mission_mommy

hiiii..hope everyone is doing well!!

*auca-*yayy!for ovulating!!!
i was planning on accupuncture for my transfer.Apparently they give a session before and after transfer that might help with blood flow to uterus!! Am sorry you are sore !
I hope your clinic does not mess things and you get to start soon:hugs:

*rosie-*HEY!! sorry that you had to delay your ivf! hope the problem is easily fixable and is nothing major!

*mells-*Hello:) hope you are doing good!

*desigirl-*I just ate healthy..lotsss of fresh fruits and veggies and yea lotts of water!!I have pcos too....so estrogen went too high mid cycle..things happen during the cycle that sometimes you may not expect..but dont lose hope....your RE will do the best for you!!


----------



## mission_mommy

*Brandy-*I agree with Mells...!Also They have many things to consider before deciding your dose..all the blood levels, your baseline scan etc...
About the 3rd day scan, i think they know what they are doing but i hope they accept your request for your peace of mind! I know the the first time is very overwhelming and not knowing what could happen is scary..But we should have some faith !!:hugs:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Rosie06 said:


> hiya girls sorry been missing a couple of days had a very busy bank holiday weekend and been making the most of the nice weather weve had!
> 
> welcome babydancing! it still shocks and to some point annoys me the difference on the nhs in different areas to the amount of attempts of ivf you get :/ your consultant may tell you different but I had to do my injections on an evening between 6-8pm the trigger Is an exact time though, what will you be using buserlin and menopur? the biggest bit of advice I can proberbly give is don't plan to far ahead and take each day as it comes :D
> 
> desigirl hiya and welcome hunny! try not to get yourself too worried over pcos, I too have pcos and I have a lively 2 year old! what you will prob find is they may get a lot of eggs but as someone has said not all will be excellent quality I actually questioned my consultant last time why I always seem to get a decent amount of eggs excellent fertilisation rate but only have 2-3 that develop to day 3 and ive never had any too freeze try not to let it effect you :D
> 
> hope everyone else is keeping well
> 
> asf im definatley delaying my IVF have been having some major problems with my back hips and pelvis and am just waiting on some xray results which I should get next week dr thinks my pelvis is misaligned from my pregnancy with DD :( so has advised me to delay as another pregnancy will proberbly result in me been in a lot of pain x

Hey, 

I am not sure what my injection regime is yet. All he said was that I would likely need two, rather than 3 injections a day. I think I will just have to focus on one element of the IVF cycle at a time and pray for no complications with it- i.e. bad side effects. Consultant does not anticipate any but we can't predict it I guess. :wacko:

Thanks :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks everyone. I have worked in the medical field so they are very open to listening to my suggestions.

They have changed the schedule to reflect what I have requested. I will have a day 3 scan as well as the day 5. They will also add in earlier labs as I requested. Since they are going to do the earlier monitoring I have agreed to begin with the 150 dose.

Its not easy for me being the patient! But I will have patience ;)


----------



## mission_mommy

*brandy-*i am happy they listened!!Good to know whats happenning early on!


----------



## DesiGirlTTC

Hi Ladies! So yesterday for my day 5 bloodwork, my estradiol numbers were in the 800s. The nurse advised me to start the Ganirelix shot, which I did last night. But this morning, I noticed my cervical mucos was very egg white-ish, like how it would be when I ovulate. Is that normal? I thought the ganirelix was supposed to stop you from ovulating. I havent taken an Ovulation test but the mucus concerned me. Any experience with this? I will bring it up to the doctor tomorrow at my next appointment, but of course, until then, im a researching fool. :shy:

Thanks


----------



## mission_mommy

DesiGirlTTC said:


> Hi Ladies! So yesterday for my day 5 bloodwork, my estradiol numbers were in the 800s. The nurse advised me to start the Ganirelix shot, which I did last night. But this morning, I noticed my cervical mucos was very egg white-ish, like how it would be when I ovulate. Is that normal? I thought the ganirelix was supposed to stop you from ovulating. I havent taken an Ovulation test but the mucus concerned me. Any experience with this? I will bring it up to the doctor tomorrow at my next appointment, but of course, until then, im a researching fool. :shy:
> 
> Thanks

yess Hun!! i had the same type of mucus discharge...it got heavier towards the end of stimming.i was very worried tooo...but my nurse told me there is nothing to worry about..its just from the estrogen rising!!so relaxx...if nothing bad happened to me..it wont to you...Good luck!


----------



## Rosie06

nothing to worry about lovely I had tonns of ewcm once on stimms x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks for the heads up on the CM because if I got it once I started stimming I would have worried too.


----------



## Mells54

I got the same EWCM and the nurse warned me about it.


----------



## DesiGirlTTC

Thanks ladies! That's great to know. Funny the doc told my hubby I would want to BD all the time because of the hormones but I haven't had one urge. Poor guy. Lol.


----------



## Mells54

DesiGirlTTC said:


> Thanks ladies! That's great to know. Funny the doc told my hubby I would want to BD all the time because of the hormones but I haven't had one urge. Poor guy. Lol.

We were told not to BD until after beta. I'm glad bc I did not feel into it at all. :haha:


----------



## mission_mommy

Yup..me too..i was so sore down there with the ovaries all swollen ..i wouldnt let DH anywhere near me!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Pardon the duplicate post for those that are members of both the IVF threads I frequent :) 

I thought I would share this with the group...3 years ago I got ahold of a psychic which I dont normally do but I did for fun. I never really read the email but this is what she said... I thought this was relevant since I am doing IVF jun/july cycle.

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that began in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March - There is a specific reference to the dates of the 15th and 26th.

Jennifer Renecker


The strange part is I have my Egg transfer on 7/15 so there is the 15th that she is seeing and the 26th is the day that the doctor is doing my blood HCG test. That'd be amazing if she was right haha.. Ok now im grasping at straws... this reading is 3 years old.


----------



## Mells54

Wow Brandy! That is prett coincidental...and she didnt say what year. A good reminder to stay positive as anything can happen!


----------



## DesiGirlTTC

~Brandy~ said:


> Pardon the duplicate post for those that are members of both the IVF threads I frequent :)
> 
> I thought I would share this with the group...3 years ago I got ahold of a psychic which I dont normally do but I did for fun. I never really read the email but this is what she said... I thought this was relevant since I am doing IVF jun/july cycle.
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that began in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March - There is a specific reference to the dates of the 15th and 26th.
> 
> Jennifer Renecker
> 
> 
> The strange part is I have my Egg transfer on 7/15 so there is the 15th that she is seeing and the 26th is the day that the doctor is doing my blood HCG test. That'd be amazing if she was right haha.. Ok now im grasping at straws... this reading is 3 years old.

That's awesome Brandy! I would be holding onto that too! Good luck!


----------



## DesiGirlTTC

Hey ladies! Any updates? My estrogen levels have been super high and I have been feeling extremely exhausted. Looks like my egg retrieval will be on Thursday. Between this, studying for a huge exam, and a full u time job, I can't seem to not feel stressed. How do you guys manage?


----------



## AuCa

Wow, that sounds extremely stressful. Not sure how you do it! Is your estrogen still at an "ok level" or are they doing to coast you/reduce your dosage of meds?

AFM, I'm still waiting for CD1 to start BCPs (hence, I will be really behind your timeline). Called the clinic today to confirm (well, their voicemail system as they don't talk to people directly :wacko:) and waiting for a call-back.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have my trial transfer in 30 minutes.. glad to get that one checked off the list and move on to the next step.

Hopefully all goes well and they dont see anything that can delay.


----------



## DesiGirlTTC

AuCa said:


> Wow, that sounds extremely stressful. Not sure how you do it! Is your estrogen still at an "ok level" or are they doing to coast you/reduce your dosage of meds?
> 
> AFM, I'm still waiting for CD1 to start BCPs (hence, I will be really behind your timeline). Called the clinic today to confirm (well, their voicemail system as they don't talk to people directly :wacko:) and waiting for a call-back.

They have been gradually reducing my dosage for the past few days hoping to get my estrogen down. My follicles are growing nicely though and I have one more day of stimming. I should be triggering tomorrow night. I have about 24 follicles but of course that's typical for PCOS. I have had to go for bloodwork for 5 straight days in a row because of my levels. My main thing is just severe exhaustion. I feel completely drained. I called out sick today:sleep:. Hoping to have a little more energy tomorrow. 

Im sorry you have to wait, but with the way im feeling now, I almost want to say you are lucky. Aye aye aye.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Just got back from my trial transfer and hysteroscope... well now I have to have surgery to remove 2 Polyps Friday... yay just another thing to add to the madness of all this IVF crap.


----------



## Mells54

Sorry Brandy, but better to take care of it now! Chin up!


----------



## AuCa

DesiGirl - 24 follies, wow. No wonder you've been exhausted! I know what you mean - to be honest, I think I'm only excited because I know that I'll be on BCP first, so there is more waiting involved. If I know I was about to start injections I'd probably be way more nervous/anxious. 

Brandy - :hugs::hugs: That sucks. Can you still continue with IVF despite the polyp surgery?


----------



## mission_mommy

*desigirl-*i was exhausted during the stimming too.i guess its the hormones as my estrogen wwas high too..that dint bother then though as i was doing a freeze all!
24 sound like a great number...hope they get many good eggies..are you guys doing icsi?

*Auca-*hey Hun! not long before you start...i took bcps for a whole cycle but it went pretty fast!are you going to do lupron?what meds wwil you be on?

*brandy-*its good that they are taking it out...i heard hysteroscopy for polypectomy or d&c is very beneficial as it helps implantation..am going to have my polyp removed on 12th . 

*Mells*heyy!!


----------



## DesiGirlTTC

AuCa said:


> DesiGirl - 24 follies, wow. No wonder you've been exhausted! I know what you mean - to be honest, I think I'm only excited because I know that I'll be on BCP first, so there is more waiting involved. If I know I was about to start injections I'd probably be way more nervous/anxious.
> 
> Brandy - :hugs::hugs: That sucks. Can you still continue with IVF despite the polyp surgery?

I hear you AuCa! Take the extra time to take care of yourself and prepare your body! Do you do acupuncture? 
Found out today that my estrogen is in the 4000's which is way too high. My RE decided that we will do the retrieval on Thursday and then do a FET when my estrogen is in check. I'm a little disappointed but at the same time I'm happy that I can get some of these hormones out of my system. I can't wait to feel rested again!


----------



## DesiGirlTTC

~Brandy~ said:


> Just got back from my trial transfer and hysteroscope... well now I have to have surgery to remove 2 Polyps Friday... yay just another thing to add to the madness of all this IVF crap.

Brandy, I had some polyps removed 4 weeks ago. The doctor did it right during my hysteroscopy which was a lil painful being that there was no sedation but worth it I guess. Everything happens in its own time! :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

Mission, hey! How are you?

Desi, I've heard of plenty of women having to freeze until hormones come into check. Just be glad that you will feeling better soon, and less stressed. Therefore, when you do FET you will be starting out on a positive note.

AFM, tomorrow is my baseline and AF showed like she was supposed to...finally doing something useful! LOL!


----------



## DesiGirlTTC

Mells54 said:


> Mission, hey! How are you?
> 
> Desi, I've heard of plenty of women having to freeze until hormones come into check. Just be glad that you will feeling better soon, and less stressed. Therefore, when you do FET you will be starting out on a positive note.
> 
> AFM, tomorrow is my baseline and AF showed like she was supposed to...finally doing something useful! LOL!

Exciting! And it begins!!


----------



## DesiGirlTTC

mission_mommy said:


> *desigirl-*i was exhausted during the stimming too.i guess its the hormones as my estrogen wwas high too..that dint bother then though as i was doing a freeze all!
> 24 sound like a great number...hope they get many good eggies..are you guys doing icsi?
> 
> *Auca-*hey Hun! not long before you start...i took bcps for a whole cycle but it went pretty fast!are you going to do lupron?what meds wwil you be on?
> 
> *brandy-*its good that they are taking it out...i heard hysteroscopy for polypectomy or d&c is very beneficial as it helps implantation..am going to have my polyp removed on 12th .
> 
> *Mells*heyy!!

Hi mission! Yes we are doing icsi. You?


----------



## AuCa

mission_mommy said:


> *Auca-*hey Hun! not long before you start...i took bcps for a whole cycle but it went pretty fast!are you going to do lupron?what meds wwil you be on?

Hey :hugs: No lupron for me (our clinic doesn't use lupron, they use suprefact which is a nasals pray; but I won't be taking that either). I'll do an antagonist protocol, and I think the medication to suppress ovulation is called Cetrotide.
We're doing ICSI too (since we have severe male factor).

*DesiGirl* - I bet this is disappointing, but better safe than sorry or get OHSS. I am already mentally preparing for this possibility too (having to do FET), and our RE told me that I should be.
Yes, started acupuncture 2 weeks ago, next session is this Sunday. I also changed my diet. I do feel like I should be doing some sort of relaxation technique though, like yoga or meditation, but I can't get myself to do anything about it.
Good luck for your egg retrieval, and hopefully you feel better afterwards!! :hugs:

*Mells* - yay! Let us know how your appointment went!


----------



## DesiGirlTTC

Hi ladies. How is everyone doing? My egg retrieval was on thursday and we harvested 15 eggs. Got the call yesterday and 10 of them fertilized as of yesterday. Hoping a good amount make it to day 5 freezing. I have to say between the anesthesia and the pain medication, I am so stopped up. It's painful! I have been eating prunes, drinking water, everything I can think of but nothing is working. Ughhhhhh. Hope I'm unclogged by monday! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## ~Brandy~

DesiGirlTTC said:


> Hi ladies. How is everyone doing? My egg retrieval was on thursday and we harvested 15 eggs. Got the call yesterday and 10 of them fertilized as of yesterday. Hoping a good amount make it to day 5 freezing. I have to say between the anesthesia and the pain medication, I am so stopped up. It's painful! I have been eating prunes, drinking water, everything I can think of but nothing is working. Ughhhhhh. Hope I'm unclogged by monday! How is everyone else doing?

Have you tried just a stool softener? Then you shouldnt get massive cramping or explosions :shrug: :blush:


----------



## captainj1

Hi girls, just a quick update from me - had my AF arrive this week so went to sign consents etc for my FET. I'm going to have my downreg decapeptyl injection on 28th June and then after my bleed will start on progynova and then add Crinone after 2 weeks. Aiming for ET on 8th August. It is so nice being able to pick ET day, I've picked a Thursday so that I can take the Friday off work and then have a quiet weekend. Feels like ages away but I've got a little holiday in July so hoping the time will pass (and it will work...)

Good luck everyone!! Xx


----------



## mission_mommy

Heyyy everyone:flower:
*desigirl-*yay...10 embryos are great..i hope most of them make it to day 5...wishing you lots of frosties!!Ohss is such a bad thing to happen Hun..i know it sucks when you arent able to do fressh cycle..but i would say you would have better chances if your body was free from the load of ivf drugs.
i was in so much pain after my ER too..it tooks dayss before i felt alright...drink lots of gatorade and water ..it truly helps a lott!!For unclogging..try Miralax..it helped me!
WHen are they planning on doing FET?i hope we can be FET buddies:) 
yes!we did icsi too...morphology issues!!

*Auca-*Its surprising how different everyones protocols and meds are..
We had male factor issues along with my issues...we did icsi too!

*Mells*
Am good!How did your baseline go Hun?

*captain-*Nice to see you back Hun:hugs:...My FET wil be somewhere around august 20...I know it seems so far...i wish days just fly by and we 
get to do FET soon!Am downregging with bcps and lupron!


----------



## Mells54

mission_mommy said:


> Heyyy everyone:flower:
> *desigirl-*yay...10 embryos are great..i hope most of them make it to day 5...wishing you lots of frosties!!Ohss is such a bad thing to happen Hun..i know it sucks when you arent able to do fressh cycle..but i would say you would have better chances if your body was free from the load of ivf drugs.
> i was in so much pain after my ER too..it tooks dayss before i felt alright...drink lots of gatorade and water ..it truly helps a lott!!For unclogging..try Miralax..it helped me!
> WHen are they planning on doing FET?i hope we can be FET buddies:)
> yes!we did icsi too...morphology issues!!
> 
> *Auca-*Its surprising how different everyones protocols and meds are..
> We had male factor issues along with my issues...we did icsi too!
> 
> *Mells*
> Am good!How did your baseline go Hun?
> 
> *captain-*Nice to see you back Hun:hugs:...My FET wil be somewhere around august 20...I know it seems so far...i wish days just fly by and we
> get to do FET soon!Am downregging with bcps and lupron!

Mission, my baseline went great. My varies are dormant and my lining was thin. Yah, I'm so glad it worked out like it should.m I've had cycles postponed bc my ovaries didnt cooperate. Now I'm just hoping my donor's baseline goes just as well. If so, she starts stims next weekend. :happydance: only a couple more weeks and I'll be PUPO!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## DesiGirlTTC

Ok quick question. What is downregging? Also what is PUPO? I'm sure the answers are on the site somewhere but I'm in to much pain to look. In bed with a heating pad. I rap realize im behind on a lot of lingo!


----------



## mission_mommy

*desigirl-*downregging is like when they give you bcps or other meds to suppress your ovaries before stimulating them...and PUPO means "pregnant until proven otherwise"

*mells-*yay!tats sounds great Hun..not long before your Et...paying your donor is perfect too::)


----------



## ~Brandy~

There is a part of this whole thing that doesnt really make sense to me..

I am on BCP and have been since 5/24. The BCP continues until 6/21 but I start LUPRON on 6/14 a week before I go off BCP. Then I start stimming exactly 2 weeks after Lupron starts.

Anyone know why the overlap? I should know this but I never really thought about it. All I want to do is get to the stimming lol.


The BCP cant be to get me in line with the others they are doing retrievals for because I started the BC and it ends on the same day my normal cycle would have been anyways.... So confused.


----------



## Prayerful

Hi Ladies! Hope you don't mind if I join you! I'll be doing my first IVF/ICSI in July with a projected ER date of July 17th. We have been trying for over 2 years. I'm 30 and DH is 29. We are still diagnosed as unexplained infertility, though I do have an overactive immune system for which I get Intralipid infusions and DH has low morphology. His DNA frag test and enzyme binding tests also came back abnormal which is why we have to do ICSI. 

So, I just picked up my meds on Thursday... can't believe how many there are!! I restart BCP tomorrow after a 5 day break then begin Lupron on June 25. I can handle the sub-Q injections but definitely not looking forward to the IM injections! Yikes!!

Anyway, I hope to be able to share in this journey with you. Praying for the best for each of you! :thumbup:


----------



## Prayerful

Brandy - I have a short overlap with the BCP and the Lupron too. Not sure of the reasoning behind it though!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> Brandy - I have a short overlap with the BCP and the Lupron too. Not sure of the reasoning behind it though!

ya it's weird... Atleast were close together ;) We need a few more to join and keep the excitement going! my expected ER is 7/10 FX that I have lots of nice eggies! Looks like my stimming is for about 9 days. Whats your calendar look like? 

FX for you too.


----------



## Prayerful

Ugh! They called me on Wednesday and said they were sending out my calendar in the mail but I haven't received it yet. I've had so many problems with the IVF nurse following up and doing what she says she will. I never had those problems with the other staff at my clinic. BUT from what she told me over the phone I start Follistim on July 5 and am supposed to take it for 10-12 days. I'm not sure when I start the other injectables though.

How are you all managing your appts around your work schedule? Do your managers know you are going through IVF?


----------



## Mells54

Brandy and Prayerful, the BCPs are used to manipulate your cycle so that they can control when you will get a period. It also helps to suppress your ovaries so no follicles start to grow. Lupron works to suppress hormones that your putitary gland makes which tells your body to ovulate. Sometimes it can take the Lupron a little while to real start working, therefore you have an overlap. I hope that makes sense. They do similar things, just in a different way. And the can change the amount of Lupron so that your follicles can begin to grow once you start stimming.


----------



## Rosie06

Welcome prayerful! wishing you lots of luck with your cycle Theres quite a few of us with past experience so hopefully between us we can give plenty of advise :D prayerful when ive had IVF first time a few of my close colleagues knew and also manager the 2nd time I only work in small office and we a re all quite close so they all knew what I was going through im quite lucky were I work as we get 10days of paid leave per year for fertitlty treatments which can be taken however we like as in 1 hour slots of 2 full weeks together etc

brandy as mells has pretty much explained the bcp is to regulate your cycle so they know pretty much exactly when you will be due af the DR inj are to basically put you into menopause so to make everything dormant almost like a blank canvas I guess before starting stimms

mells missionmommy desigirl and anyone ive missed how are you all getting on?

AFM looks like we will be starting our lastIVF cycle the end of this month if AF starts when meant to, thankfully the problems ive been having with my back hips and pelvis are nothing serious so we can continue although hubby informed me at the beginning of the week he didn't want to do it again but after a good chat spurred on by our invoice coming in the post weve decided to just go for it so looks like it will be all systems go for me soon x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayer No one at my work knows that I am doing IVF or that I have been TTC for 3.5 years lol. I keep it all to myself. My job is very flexible and I come and go all the time so they never really know what I am doing. I am lucky like that. The only part that is hard to get away with is the last minute needing the entire day off events... So hopefully I have a couple days notice for other events we will see though as I never call in sick they would assume I was just really sick if I did.


----------



## AuCa

~Brandy~ said:


> Prayer No one at my work knows that I am doing IVF or that I have been TTC for 3.5 years lol. I keep it all to myself. My job is very flexible and I come and go all the time so they never really know what I am doing. I am lucky like that. The only part that is hard to get away with is the last minute needing the entire day off events...

It's almost the same situation for me. Nobody knows but it's fairly easy to hide since I also have a quite flexible job and I work from home often.

Hi Prayer! :hugs:
I'm a "first time IVFer" too.

I finally started my new cycle (CD2 today) and will start BCPs on CD5. Still waiting for the clinic to contact me/send me a schedule too, so I hear ya Prayer. It's frustrating when clinics don't communicate well.


----------



## mission_mommy

Heyy everyone!!
*Rosie-*heyy! am doing just fine..waiting for wednesday..am having lap and hyst. done!!
Glad that you are going to start soon and your issues are resolved..yay!
i'l pray it works this time for you:hugs:

*Prayerful-*Welcome:flower:

*Desigirl-*Hope you are feeling better Hun!


----------



## Rosie06

good luck for tomorrow mission mommy what will happen after you've had it done will you need to wait for any results? 

hows everyone else doing? 

im just about getting my head around the fact we are doing this all over again and that it will be our last go x


----------



## mission_mommy

Rosie06 said:


> good luck for tomorrow mission mommy what will happen after you've had it done will you need to wait for any results?
> 
> hows everyone else doing?
> 
> im just about getting my head around the fact we are doing this all over again and that it will be our last go x

Thanks ROSIE!!
no results Hun...the hysteroscopy is for a polyp i have to have removed and lap is for endo cysts that are causing lot of pain!!! They have me wait wait for a month to recover and start FET in august:)


----------



## Mells54

Mission, good luck tomorrow. I hope it isn't too invasive.

Rosie, hang in there..and PMA all the way!!!! I just noticed your signature...do you have two girls?


----------



## sunraybaby

Hi everyone, I am going to have my first IVF in Aug, so excited and nervous at the same time. Would like to share the experiences with you all


----------



## AuCa

Hi sunraybaby! :flower::flower:

Hope the surgery is going well today mission_mommy!

I am starting BCP today (finally). Will take the whole pack (21 days) and go for supppression check on CD2 of my next period. If everything's fine I'll start injections the next day :happydance: Estimated date for ER is July 20.
I'm not sure if I'm excited or anxious, I think I am both!

The pharmacy will contact us later this week or early next week for my med package. It IS getting real.


----------



## Mells54

AuCa, exciting times ahead!

Sun, welcome. This is a great group of experienced ladies.


----------



## Rosie06

mission_mommy said:


> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> good luck for tomorrow mission mommy what will happen after you've had it done will you need to wait for any results?
> 
> hows everyone else doing?
> 
> im just about getting my head around the fact we are doing this all over again and that it will be our last go x
> 
> Thanks ROSIE!!
> no results Hun...the hysteroscopy is for a polyp i have to have removed and lap is for endo cysts that are causing lot of pain!!! They have me wait wait for a month to recover and start FET in august:)Click to expand...

ahh I see! not long then to wait got everything crossed for you. are you feeling ok after procedure x

Mells lol no I just have the 1 DD although she can be handful at times and feels like I have too (wouldn't have her any other way though!) im just greedy with tickers!!!

Hi sunraybaby welcome to the thread wishing you lots of lucj and babydust don't be afraid to ask anything no matter how small or daft it may sound :D

Woop to starting BCP will you be doing any down reg injections along with the pill it still amazes me how different IVF can be between clinics and the drugs that are used! x


----------



## Prayerful

Rosie - Wow! I've never heard of any workplace giving paid leave for fertility treatments. What a blessing!! How many IVF cycles have you done?

Brandy - I haven't told anyone at work either. My manager just knows that I have a "condition" that I've been dealing with for 2 years and that the docs now want to try a new treatment. So far she has been very understanding but we are now short staffed with one of my co-workers being out for (of all things!) maternity leave, so she is starting to get more strict about my appts. 

AuCa - Yay! Glad we are going through this together! In fact it looks like we are only a couple days apart. My ER is July 17. 

What do you do that allows you to work from home? 

Mission - How are you feeling after the lap and hysteroscopy today??

Mells - What does PMA mean? 

Sunray - Hi! I'm preparing to do my first IVF too, in July! :happydance:

AFM - I finally got my IVF package and calendar in the mail today. Looks like lots of busy days ahead! So excited and nervous!


----------



## AuCa

Rosie06 said:


> Woop to starting BCP will you be doing any down reg injections along with the pill it still amazes me how different IVF can be between clinics and the drugs that are used! x

No, I won't do any suppression. I'm going from BCP straight to stimms and antagonist. Our clinic usually does the long lupron protocol too, but I'm PCOS-ish (high AFC) and therefore they put me on a different protocol.

Prayerful - awesome that you got the package! I just got a call from the pharmacy today saying that I can pick up my meds and do the injection teaching any day now. This week is quite busy, so I think I'll go there next week (also have to make some space in the fridge first :blush::haha:).
My job mainly consists of writing and editing, so that's easy to do anywhere :)


----------



## sunraybaby

Thanks lovely ladies, so glad I found you guys here. I only have a date for my next appointment which is on the 7th Aug, not sure what is going to happen yet! Any heads up would be great
Loads of baby dust to you all!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Excited to see everyone joining! On my phone so I will make it short but wanted to share something. So other than the bcp being to regulate cycles and synch them with other patients which I didn't need... Apparently my doc said the bcp counteracts the side effects of lupron. So this is why I will take bcp for 7 of the days I'm on lupron. Can't wait for Friday to poke myself!


----------



## DesiGirlTTC

Hi ladies! I hope you are all well!

Mission: How are you feeling after your lap/hyst? Hope this gets you to where you need to be in August! Im pulling for you! 

Hi AuCa! Good luck to you! It happens so fast! This is my first IVF as well and i feel like I just started giving myself shots yesterday and here I am with frozen embryos. Its amazing! You will be retrieving around the same time im transferring! yay!

Rosie, good luck and I'll be kepeing you in my thoughts and prayers! 

Hi SunRay, welcome and these girls are amazing support! They have really made my first IVF process pleasant and I hope the same for you! 

Prayerful, good luck to you! :) Try to get lots of peaceful moments in and try to relax. 

AFM - I wanted to give you guys a little update and then I will be buried in books for the next month studying for a huge license! 

I had 15 eggs retrieved, 10 fertilized, and 8 made it to day 5 blastocyst. 2 of those 8 were graded as "Good" and the rest were graded as "fair". All were frozen. My cycle started today and I will start BCP on Friday. Once I finish that pack and start my next period, I will start my frozen cycle. I should be transferring by the the 22nd or so of July. In the mean time Im struggling with whether I should have acupuncture which is a little pricey for me. I have only been able to afford this IVF because I have amazing insurance. But I seem to hear that theacupuncture really helps. Do you guys agree? I have a consultation with an acupunctrist and will probably start that by month end. 

I guess the big thing now is hoping and praying that my uterus is a hospitible place for an embryo. Because of problematic fibroids, I had a uterine embolization almost 10 years ago that may or may not have cut blood supply to my uterus so this will be the test. if it turns out that an embryo cant hold on, my next endevour is surrogacy but I really hope it doesnt come to that. 

My RE clinic is conservative and prefer to transfer 1 embryo but will do 2 if you request it. This is a HUGE debate for me because I want to give myself the best odds by transferring 2 but at the same time, I dont want to cause any health problems to myself or fetuses, IF I become pregnant with twins. I am so torn but I will be praying about it for the next month. Any input you guys have would be appreciated! 

You guys have been such a source of support and comfort for me, and Im so happy I found you all instead of going throuugh it alone. Thank you so much! xoxoxo


----------



## Mells54

Prayerful said:


> Rosie - Wow! I've never heard of any workplace giving paid leave for fertility treatments. What a blessing!! How many IVF cycles have you done?
> 
> Brandy - I haven't told anyone at work either. My manager just knows that I have a "condition" that I've been dealing with for 2 years and that the docs now want to try a new treatment. So far she has been very understanding but we are now short staffed with one of my co-workers being out for (of all things!) maternity leave, so she is starting to get more strict about my appts.
> 
> AuCa - Yay! Glad we are going through this together! In fact it looks like we are only a couple days apart. My ER is July 17.
> 
> What do you do that allows you to work from home?
> 
> Mission - How are you feeling after the lap and hysteroscopy today??
> 
> Mells - What does PMA mean?
> 
> Sunray - Hi! I'm preparing to do my first IVF too, in July! :happydance:
> 
> AFM - I finally got my IVF package and calendar in the mail today. Looks like lots of busy days ahead! So excited and nervous!

Prayful, it means Positive Mental Attitude. Something we all need through this process!!!


----------



## sunraybaby

DesiGirlTTC said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you are all well!
> 
> Mission: How are you feeling after your lap/hyst? Hope this gets you to where you need to be in August! Im pulling for you!
> 
> Hi AuCa! Good luck to you! It happens so fast! This is my first IVF as well and i feel like I just started giving myself shots yesterday and here I am with frozen embryos. Its amazing! You will be retrieving around the same time im transferring! yay!
> 
> Rosie, good luck and I'll be kepeing you in my thoughts and prayers!
> 
> Hi SunRay, welcome and these girls are amazing support! They have really made my first IVF process pleasant and I hope the same for you!
> 
> Prayerful, good luck to you! :) Try to get lots of peaceful moments in and try to relax.
> 
> AFM - I wanted to give you guys a little update and then I will be buried in books for the next month studying for a huge license!
> 
> I had 15 eggs retrieved, 10 fertilized, and 8 made it to day 5 blastocyst. 2 of those 8 were graded as "Good" and the rest were graded as "fair". All were frozen. My cycle started today and I will start BCP on Friday. Once I finish that pack and start my next period, I will start my frozen cycle. I should be transferring by the the 22nd or so of July. In the mean time Im struggling with whether I should have acupuncture which is a little pricey for me. I have only been able to afford this IVF because I have amazing insurance. But I seem to hear that theacupuncture really helps. Do you guys agree? I have a consultation with an acupunctrist and will probably start that by month end.
> 
> I guess the big thing now is hoping and praying that my uterus is a hospitible place for an embryo. Because of problematic fibroids, I had a uterine embolization almost 10 years ago that may or may not have cut blood supply to my uterus so this will be the test. if it turns out that an embryo cant hold on, my next endevour is surrogacy but I really hope it doesnt come to that.
> 
> My RE clinic is conservative and prefer to transfer 1 embryo but will do 2 if you request it. This is a HUGE debate for me because I want to give myself the best odds by transferring 2 but at the same time, I dont want to cause any health problems to myself or fetuses, IF I become pregnant with twins. I am so torn but I will be praying about it for the next month. Any input you guys have would be appreciated!
> 
> You guys have been such a source of support and comfort for me, and Im so happy I found you all instead of going throuugh it alone. Thank you so much! xoxoxo

Hello Desi, nice to 'meet' you.
I have tried acupuncture before to regulate my AF, and it did work for me, so I guess if you can afford it, you should try it. Apparently when I had it a few years ago, the acupuncturist said my uterus is too 'cold', so they used the little needle to stimulate the local circulation. 
Good luck to the first frozen cycle, lot of baby dust to you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## babykhu

Hi ladies

I hope i can join in, i actually had my first set of injections this morning!! And it went much better than i thought. &#128515;


----------



## AuCa

*DesiGirl *- I agree with sunraybaby. I know it's pricey, but I think it really helps. And there is some scientific evidence that it helps implantation and increases success rates. You could just do 2 treatments - one right before transfer and one right after.
As for the number of embryos - our clinic has a SET (single embryo transfer) policy also. And personally I will go for one, unless the quality of the embies is really poor. Multiples are high risk for everybody involved, and I'd rather not take that risk. But it's a very personal choice of course.
Awesome that you are going to have a transfer in July :happydance::happydance::happydance:

*Brandy * - interesting fact about BCP. I won't even be on lupron though and I'm still taking it :wacko: All it seems to do for me is to cause major headaches :growlmad::growlmad: Did anybody else get headaches from BCP? I get the feeling I'll be taking a lot of Advil in the next few weeks...

Hi babykhu! :flower: What protocol are you on? Is this your first IVF?


----------



## Rosie06

Prayerful ive so far had 2 cycles 1st to which I convieved DD this was on NHS2nd back in feb that failed which we had to pay for this will be our 3rd and last as we have to pay for it and well we need to set a limit as we don't want it to impact on our lifestyle and DDs future. I agree as I don't know of any where that gives paid leave im very lucky with my employer.

Desigirl ive actually been looking into acupuncture too like you say its pricy, most places round here give a free 20min consultation so im going to see what they would suggest with how many treatments if not like auca suggests one before one after better than nothing I suppose very best of luck with your frozen cycle :D

sunraybaby are you uk? I would hazard a guess that you will prob get your treatment plan/timetable and prob do injection training x

Babykhu hiya and welcome! there a lot of experience here on this thread is this your 1st ivf? injections are not as bad as you originally think are they! x


----------



## sunraybaby

Hey Rosie, I guess I am just nervous. It is my first time so don't know what is going to happen really. I know I shouldn't keep my hope too high, my doctor told me that because my tubes are blocked and probably inflamed, there is potential toxin release and flow back to the uterus, thus might kill the embryo. If the first cycle is not successful, I might need to have another lap (had three already!). I think I just have to be brave, try and pray. X

Hi baby where are you having yours done? X


----------



## blessedlife

Hi ladies, may I join too? This will be our third transfer TTC #1. For this FET we're doing PIO instead of crinone and I'm doing acupuncture. My Lupron injections start Monday and the FET would be around July 25th. We're heading on vacay Sunday so I had to get a "permission to fly with needles" letter. Hope it's not too big a deal. :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

blessedlife said:


> Hi ladies, may I join too? This will be our third transfer TTC #1. For this FET we're doing PIO instead of crinone and I'm doing acupuncture. My Lupron injections start Monday and the FET would be around July 25th. We're heading on vacay Sunday so I had to get a "permission to fly with needles" letter. Hope it's not too big a deal. :flower:

welcome to the insanity :)


----------



## mission_mommy

Hello and welcome to the new ladies!!!
I am not too well, just wanted to give a quick update. My lap and hyst went well. They found a huge endo cyst in my right ovary which was causing the pain. Luckily tubes at clear. They had my polyp out too.The surgery took 3 hours as there was lot of endo to be cleared. I have been Sleeping all day today. Am on bcps for a month and FET is Scheduled for August.
I hope all you ladies are doing great...sorry for the lack of personals..I am not able to concentrate on things for a long time...


----------



## sunraybaby

Hello Mission, Hope you have a speedy recovery, and fingers x for Aug! x


----------



## blessedlife

Thanks for the welcomes! MissionMommy, I hope you're able to take it easy and be pampered for a while!


----------



## Bear253

Hiya ladies, 

I'll be starting my treatment soon, just got all the medication and had our drug appointment! 

Just wanted to say re acupuncture - I have had a session and had a chat with the acupuncturist. She said the 'vital' ones are around transfer date. There are two sessions you can have which there is specific evidence for it increasing your chances of implantation. 
I haven't been regularly as it is quite expensive but am planning on going around the time of transfer. 

I'm just planning on being as healthy as possible and continuing to take my vitamins/folic acid, then giving things a ittle extra help with acupuncture :) 

Good luck on all your cycles 

xx


----------



## Mells54

Feel better Mission!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bear253 said:


> Hiya ladies,
> 
> I'll be starting my treatment soon, just got all the medication and had our drug appointment!
> 
> Just wanted to say re acupuncture - I have had a session and had a chat with the acupuncturist. She said the 'vital' ones are around transfer date. There are two sessions you can have which there is specific evidence for it increasing your chances of implantation.
> I haven't been regularly as it is quite expensive but am planning on going around the time of transfer.
> 
> I'm just planning on being as healthy as possible and continuing to take my vitamins/folic acid, then giving things a ittle extra help with acupuncture :)
> 
> Good luck on all your cycles
> 
> xx

Hi! When do you start meds? What does your protocol look like?


----------



## DesiGirlTTC

blessedlife said:


> Hi ladies, may I join too? This will be our third transfer TTC #1. For this FET we're doing PIO instead of crinone and I'm doing acupuncture. My Lupron injections start Monday and the FET would be around July 25th. We're heading on vacay Sunday so I had to get a "permission to fly with needles" letter. Hope it's not too big a deal. :flower:

Hi there! And welcome! My FET will be around the same time as yours so we can be buddies! Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## DesiGirlTTC

mission_mommy said:


> Hello and welcome to the new ladies!!!
> I am not too well, just wanted to give a quick update. My lap and hyst went well. They found a huge endo cyst in my right ovary which was causing the pain. Luckily tubes at clear. They had my polyp out too.The surgery took 3 hours as there was lot of endo to be cleared. I have been Sleeping all day today. Am on bcps for a month and FET is Scheduled for August.
> I hope all you ladies are doing great...sorry for the lack of personals..I am not able to concentrate on things for a long time...

Feel better, get lots of rest and take it easy! Xoxo


----------



## ~Brandy~

mission_mommy said:


> Hello and welcome to the new ladies!!!
> I am not too well, just wanted to give a quick update. My lap and hyst went well. They found a huge endo cyst in my right ovary which was causing the pain. Luckily tubes at clear. They had my polyp out too.The surgery took 3 hours as there was lot of endo to be cleared. I have been Sleeping all day today. Am on bcps for a month and FET is Scheduled for August.
> I hope all you ladies are doing great...sorry for the lack of personals..I am not able to concentrate on things for a long time...


Hope youre feeling better soon and glad they were able to get alot of the endo cleared :) 




Rosie06 said:


> Prayerful ive so far had 2 cycles 1st to which I convieved DD this was on NHS2nd back in feb that failed which we had to pay for this will be our 3rd and last as we have to pay for it and well we need to set a limit as we don't want it to impact on our lifestyle and DDs future. I agree as I don't know of any where that gives paid leave im very lucky with my employer.
> 
> Desigirl ive actually been looking into acupuncture too like you say its pricy, most places round here give a free 20min consultation so im going to see what they would suggest with how many treatments if not like auca suggests one before one after better than nothing I suppose very best of luck with your frozen cycle :D
> 
> sunraybaby are you uk? I would hazard a guess that you will prob get your treatment plan/timetable and prob do injection training x
> 
> Babykhu hiya and welcome! there a lot of experience here on this thread is this your 1st ivf? injections are not as bad as you originally think are they! x


I had treatment once a week for about 2 months from early december through beginning of February. Not only did it regulate my cycle but I had my first and only BFP in the last 3.5 years exactly 3 weeks after my last treatment... It ended badly but I really think it played a role in getting me that far.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Can anyone tell me how long after they started their Lupron injections did they start getting the side effects and what were they? I am super paranoid about it.

I only took it a few hours ago and I have a headache. Who knows could just be the BCP.


----------



## AuCa

Brandy - I've been getting some major headaches from the BCP, so it definitely could be that. Can't help with the Lupron, sorry.

Mission - wishing you a speedy recover!! :hugs::hugs:

We got our info package with schedule etc in the mail today, and I finally now what dosages I'll be starting with - I'll be on 125 Gonal F and 75 Luveris. Does this sound reasonable? We have MFI and I have lot of resting follicles, so I'm guessing this is a low dose? What is the Luveris for?


----------



## ~Brandy~

AuCa said:


> Brandy - I've been getting some major headaches from the BCP, so it definitely could be that. Can't help with the Lupron, sorry.
> 
> Mission - wishing you a speedy recover!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> We got our info package with schedule etc in the mail today, and I finally now what dosages I'll be starting with - I'll be on 125 Gonal F and 75 Luveris. Does this sound reasonable? We have MFI and I have lot of resting follicles, so I'm guessing this is a low dose? What is the Luveris for?

Well I haven't even figured out all of my med crap yet lol... the menopur and puregon.. I dont see others mentioning it.

However, Luveris is used for improving egg quality it is constituted of pure recombinant luteinizing hormone


----------



## Galen

Hi ladies, hoping I can join in for some support and encouragement! 

We've been down this road before...our DD is the product of our second IVF cycle back in 2010. No frosties for us though, and so we kind of hoped we might get lucky when the time came to add to the fam. No such luck though, and after a few cycles of Femara/injectables, we know we need to move on. So, IVF here we come again!

Our official consultation is 6/28. I am starting the pill this weekend to hopefully help speed things up once the consultation is complete. I am finding that I am already more anxious for things this time around, when initially I thought I might be more calm. Maybe because I am getting older?

Anyway, I know how helpful it can be to have the support of some good people who know what you're going through, and I am SURROUNDED by pregnant friends...so I hope you'll have me, and I hope we'll all come out on the other side of this fat, happy, and pregnant!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galen said:


> Hi ladies, hoping I can join in for some support and encouragement!
> 
> We've been down this road before...our DD is the product of our second IVF cycle back in 2010. No frosties for us though, and so we kind of hoped we might get lucky when the time came to add to the fam. No such luck though, and after a few cycles of Femara/injectables, we know we need to move on. So, IVF here we come again!
> 
> Our official consultation is 6/28. I am starting the pill this weekend to hopefully help speed things up once the consultation is complete. I am finding that I am already more anxious for things this time around, when initially I thought I might be more calm. Maybe because I am getting older?
> 
> Anyway, I know how helpful it can be to have the support of some good people who know what you're going through, and I am SURROUNDED by pregnant friends...so I hope you'll have me, and I hope we'll all come out on the other side of this fat, happy, and pregnant!

Welcome! It's always nice to see a new face. FX you wont be waiting for that BFP very long :happydance:


----------



## blessedlife

Hi Galen! :wave:

Brandy, I get headaches from the Lupron injections.


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, headaches are a very common side effect of Lupron. They can be bad to start with, but it seems (to me) the lessen as the days go on.

Galen, welcome. I'm sure that you can be as much a help to others since you have been down the road before. And seeing a success makes it more real for some that haven't been as lucky yet.


----------



## Galen

Thanks, ladies. Appreciate the welcome. 

Blessedlife- if you don't mind my asking, in your signature, I noticed you had frosties, converted cycle, and more frosties. Did you have different protocols between those 3 cycles? I am sort of vexed by not having had anything to freeze, I am wondering if that's just me, or if a protocol change might help out there. Just trying to gather as much insight as possible before our consult. I'll be with a different RE this time around. Sending positive vibes for your FET!

Mells- I'm learning a fair amount has changed in the 3 years since I last did IVF! When is/was your transfer?

Brandy- Hopefully your symptoms will resolve once you cut your Lupron and start stims. I do not handle headaches well, they are the worst!


----------



## mission_mommy

Brandy- like the other ladies ,I had headaches too..but they go away in a few days...another side effect I had was nausea..I had it After an hour of taking Lupron but it got better on a few hours..

Thanks to all the wonderful ladies for words of support :hugs:
Welcome Galen..I Hope for you that this cycle gives your DD a sibling!!!

Hello Auca,bear,sunrayy,mells, Rosie and anyone I missed!!! : hugs:


----------



## blessedlife

Galen, ask away! For me, IVF has been the RE trying to adjust for the way I over-respond to medications. The only difference in protocol was BCP before IVF #2 to try and keep my estrogen levels lower but it shut me down too much and we didn't have enough eggs to make a retrieval worth it.

I don't know if a change in protocol will help you get frosties. You have had a successful IVF so you know this can work for you! When you did IVF, how many embryos did you get? How many did you transfer and how many didn't survive to be frozen?

Thank you for your positive vibes, I certainly need them. :flower:


----------



## Galen

Speedy recovery mission_mommy! Hope you're feeling shiny and new really soon!

Blessedlife- Thanks. Did you do longer lupron or flare? I do have to remind myself that this has done it for us before, so we should think positively again! I just feel like we got really lucky! 1st cycle I had 4 or 5 embryos, transferred 2--> biochemical. 2nd cycle I had 4 or 5 embryos again, transferred 2-->DD. Both 3 day transfers. Nothing good enough to freeze either time. 11-12 eggs retrieved both times too.

I was 33 the last time, I'm approaching 36 now. Working diagnosis back then was mild PCO and mild male factor. Now, I've been distressed over a real dive in my AMH (from 2.01 to 1.18 in 6 months!) and my diagnosis has probably shifted to more of a DOR scenario. The confusing and conflicting thing is, I just had an AFC done before I start my BCP this weekend, and it is actually the same count as 3 years ago?? Sort of doesn't make sense. Wondering if it just means my quality is even worse than before. Sigh.

Thanks for listening to me obsess!!


----------



## blessedlife

I don't know what longer lupron or flare means. :blush:

We use Lupron for FETs only. I start the 17th (Mon) and my transfer is on around the 25th of July.

For IVF: Follistim and Menopur with Ganirelex added for the second half of stims, trigger with Ovidrel. (Please forgive any misspellings, too lazy to look 'em up!). The only difference between cycles is the nightly follistim dose.

For FET: BCP then Lupron added. Stop BCP, continue Lupron adding estrogen injections. Then PIO shots this time instead of crinone.

It's so easy to stress but you've had success, so my best advice is to hold on to that as your hope. FX'd you'll get another great embryo and your BFP! :thumbup:


----------



## blessedlife

BTW, I'm going on a two week vacay tomorrow so I'll post once I get back.. :happydance:


----------



## Galen

Blessedlife- I got it, makes sense! My office would have labeled that an antagonist protocol. I did lupron (the long version) in the past. I just want to ask my new RE's specific opinions on all these, so I'm liking to know what everyone's variations have been.

Thanks so much for answering all my questions. And I hope you have a FABULOUS vacay!!


----------



## Rosie06

Hiya Galen welcome!!! 

a lot to catch up on in here!

mells how are you getting on?

mission hope you are recover quickly great that they managed to get rid of some endo! blessedlife enjoy your vacation.

Galen my cycles seem similar have had 11 eggs 10 fertilised 2 transferred =DD 2nd cycle 13 eggs 12 fertilised BFN (better quality on this cycle too) never had any to freeze either can be so frustrating 

for those suffering with headache on the down reg injections I use buserelin but im guessing its similar reactions, I find if I keep myself really hydrated the headaches arnt as bad 

im just waiting to here back from a couple of acupuncture clinics at the minute x


----------



## Galen

Thanks, Rosie...and, yes! How and why does that happen?! The unknown part of it drives me mad! Obviously, I need to just let it go, right? :)

What is your timeline looking like? Sorry if I am asking questions you have answered before...still needing to go back and look at old posts


----------



## Mells54

Galen, Rosie, my donor starts stimming today. She will probably have ER around 25th and I'll have ET around the 30th. Not long now! I have a lining check on Monday. I'm hoping it looks good. But most of all, I want my donor to stim well.


----------



## Rosie06

Galen im looking at af starting last week of june 1st week of july we will be on long protocol so far I have an estimated egg collection of week comm18th aug seems so far away but I know it will be here before I know it only thing is depending on my egg collection date I may well end up with a test date of my 30th birthday :/

mells its all systems go for you now! have everything crossed for both you and your donor! :D x


----------



## mission_mommy

Thank you Galen and Rosie!!
Blessed life , have a great vacation.

Mells-wow! Not long before ET.. GLad everything is going well and hoping for you that your donor harvests some awesome quality eggies for you.

Rosie- I will be having my Fet around August 20... That's so close to your transfer... Hoping we will be in the tww together and then be bump buddies!!!

As for me, am recovering pretty well ..August seems far away. Will be on bcps whole of July and start Lupron end of July to August first week. 

Hi and :hugs: to everyone else I missed.


----------



## sunshine8

Hello everyone,

I had my first appointment with the IVF doctor last Friday. So for me the process is scheduled start of August.
This is what the doc said the procedure will look like:
-After I have had my AF in July , three week after that I will have to take some nasal drops for 2 weeks (3 times a day), this is suppose to bring the menopausal effect. 
-The second step would be injections for another two weeks in my belly.
-Step three will be just one big fat injection.
-The ER and 3 days after ET and more medicines during the tww.

Of course when the time is near they will give us more clearer instructions, but me being me, I am just nervous and brooding ovr it. Just wanted to know if you ladies have followed similar protocol. Pardon my ignorance.

Also we are unexplained, the doc has checked both of us and everything according to them seems fully functional. The only thing they have not checked is if I have endometriosis. Is it important to have ruled out possible endo before undergoing IVF. Any help will be most appreciated .

Hugs and best wishes to all you amazing girls.


----------



## AuCa

Hi sunshine,

yes,l what you are describing is a pretty common protocol. Our clinic uses this same standard protocol for most women (it's usually called "long lupron", because in the US the drug they use for ovarian suppression is Lupron; here they they use the nasal spray which is called Suprefact).

Hi Galen :flower:


----------



## sunshine8

AuCa said:


> Hi sunshine,
> 
> yes,l what you are describing is a pretty common protocol. Our clinic uses this same standard protocol for most women (it's usually called "long lupron", because in the US the drug they use for ovarian suppression is Lupron; here they they use the nasal spray which is called Suprefact).
> 
> Hi Galen :flower:

Thanks AuCa for quick reply. Do they examine for endo before IVF? just to rule out that as a possible cause of infertility? 

I am just afraid, what if I have endo and they will just start with the IVF, and if endo is impeding my pregnancy then, my chance of IVF success is bleak :(. Sorry if I sound stupid, but just worried. I was so overwhelmed during the appointment that I just did not ask these questions and now every second my head pops up yet another nasty doubt.

Much thanks Awesome ladies.


----------



## AuCa

sunshine8 said:


> Do they examine for endo before IVF? just to rule out that as a possible cause of infertility?

Here they don't (they usually only would if there was either an indication that you might have it or if you had unsuccessful IVF cycles), but I don't know how other clinics handle this. 
Maybe somebody with unexplained infertility can chime in? We have MFI and maybe that's why nobody was ever hugely interested if I have issues (besides the standard blood work and HSG).


----------



## alybri

:dust:Hi Ladies,
Just joined BNB and looking for a group of nice ladies to chat about IF with (hubby gets deer in headlights look after a while!). Gearing up for IVF #4 (3rd fresh). To answer Sunshine's question...No. If I am correct, the only way to detect endo (which I have never been diagnosed with), they have to perform a laparoscopy or hysteroscopy and actually see it. I've also heard and endometrial biopsy can detect it as well if it is in the uterine lining. Endo can be in many areas of the reproductive organs and is best diagnosed with a lap. If you don't have they typical symptoms, they don't bother. It is an added expense to an already expensive procedure. If it would make you feel better, ask to have a lap done... most insurances cover that procedure if there are indications that it is "needed". My husband and I were originally male factor, then he was fine! they had no idea what was wrong with me other than low AMH levels. Go figure! I finally found out last week that I have severley blocked tubes and have a good size polyp in my endometrium. How they missed it before I will never know! I'm having surgery o remove polyp next Tuesday. I got pregnant on all my cycles but miscarried before they could get a heart beat. I actually feel pretty relaxed and confident this time around! Good luck ladies! I look forward to getting to know you! :dust:


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: ladies!

Sorry to gatecrash, was wondering of I could join you?

Im 21 and dh is 28, I have blocked tubes and dh is in tip top condition, 

We had our first round of ivf in january 2012 doing egg sharing too and we were lucky enough to be bless with a beautiful daughter - Lily (my egg share lady also got pregnant with twins :thumbup:)

We are booked in on the 4th july for our consultation and nurse planning meeting for our 2nd round of ivf and we will be egg sharing again this cycle too,

Having a quick browse through this thread I just want to say im sorry to see a few familiar faces, my heart goes out to you all :hugs:

Hope your all well and im looking forward to taking this journey with you girls!

:hug:


----------



## mission_mommy

Hi *sunshine-*I have endo and the only way it can be diagnosed is a lap!! i was diagnosed last year because i had excruciating pain durin my periods and my obgyn did the lap to find the cause. I had to have a lap few days back because the pain had come back and there were large cysts on my ovaries. My RE/FS told me that she was doing the lap only because i had pain and endo wil not effect my ivf cycle..
To ease your worries you need to know that IVF surpasses the endo . Many people who have endo and cannot conceive naturally have very successful ivf cycles!!:hugs: 

*alybri and princess-*WElcome!!!:flower::flower:

*Auca-*hope you are doing fine Hun!:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Welcome to all the newcomers!!

Well the headaches are here to stay it looks like. Not sure if it's the Lupron on top of the BCP but we will find out... my last BCP is this Friday!! I am getting super excited because stimming doesnt seem like forever away now.


----------



## anmlz86

Hello ladies!! I'm an IVF newbie and I'm looking for some insight of things to come. I started my BCP last Thursday with low dose aspirin. Have my fluid ultrasound and MET tomorrow, any opinions on how those are? I also get my calendar tomorrow and find out what starts when. When a cycle is said to start, like the one I'll be on starts July 22, does that mean that's when they let us off BCP? So many questions! Thank you all in advance! Can't wait to see what this journey brings us.


----------



## sunshine8

Thanks ladies for your reply. I hope everything goes well for all of us. Right now I just have to wait until early august, when the treatment commences. 

Take care girls and hugs


----------



## ~Brandy~

anmlz86 said:


> Hello ladies!! I'm an IVF newbie and I'm looking for some insight of things to come. I started my BCP last Thursday with low dose aspirin. Have my fluid ultrasound and MET tomorrow, any opinions on how those are? I also get my calendar tomorrow and find out what starts when. When a cycle is said to start, like the one I'll be on starts July 22, does that mean that's when they let us off BCP? So many questions! Thank you all in advance! Can't wait to see what this journey brings us.

I am not sure what the fluid ultrasound is.. I had a trial transfer and hysteroscopy as one of the first steps and that was totally fine didn't feel a thing.

Not sure about the start of the cycles either as each doctor is different. They usually will have you stimming for 10-14 days so I imagine if they put you on BCP now that probably means that around then you will come off of BCP. 

Do you know if you will be on Lupron or what you will be stimming with?


----------



## anmlz86

Brandy- the fluid ultrasound consisted of them placing a catheter through my cervix and injecting a few milliliters of water into my uterus and using the vaginal ultrasound probe to photograph my uterus. Similar idea to a hysteroscopy just different approach :) Felt interesting...much easier than the HSG by far!!
I was supposed to have my calendar shown and explained to me today, but the coordinator did not have ANYTHING ready to discuss with me. We waited an additional hour to have her tell us that she wasn't ready and we had to reschedule, we had already rescheduled from yesterday to today. I took an entire afternoon off from work to complete both my doctor appt and to talk to the coordinator, slightly irked. So I will find out more along the lines if I'll be on Lupron or not on Friday.


----------



## Prayerful

Wow! A lot has happened in the 5 days or so that I've not been on! Welcome to all the new ladies! Galen, I'm glad to see you have begun the BCPs. Your consultation date will be here soon!!

Mission, glad to hear that your procedure went well and that you are recovering nicely!

Thank you all for the information on acupuncture. I never really was interested in doing it before because we get poked enough already! But if it works as well as you all say is does, it would be worth it. Do you have to go to a special acupuncturist that deals with infertility or are they all the same?

AFM - I had my saline sonogram and mock transfer yesterday... ouch!! They forgot to tell me to have a full bladder before coming in so they had to make a ninety degree turn with the catheter due to the positioning of my uterus. I had to forcibly cough and they used external pelvic pressure to get it to make the turn. It took about 4-5 tries. So to all of you that have yet to do this procedure, be sure to hydrate first!!

They also did my baseline scan yesterday and my ovaries are "quiet" so I am cleared to start Lupron on the 25th. My orientation class was today. They basically just reviewed my calendar with me and went over the consent forms. So excited to get started!!


----------



## anmlz86

Prayerful- I had the same procedures you did yesterday! Interesting they told you to have a full bladder. They told me to empty mine...then again I'm pretty much a camel so I seem to always have a noticeable bladder. At least you know it should definitely be much easier for the transfer when it counts :) 
For your baseline scan, did you have any follicles present? I'm not quite sure what "quiet" means...It looks like you'll be starting meds a week before me. I'm excited to see as you progress ahead of me!!


----------



## Prayerful

That is interesting about the differing protocols regarding whether to have a full or empty bladder!! I wonder why that is...? Do you know if you are supposed to have a full bladder for the transfer? I know they said mine is supposed to be super full and then they may even ask me to drink even more before the transfer!

By "quiet" I am assuming they meant there were no follies. I think Brandy is a week ahead of me so we are all back to back. It is definitely exciting to go through this with others right around the same time!


----------



## anmlz86

From what I've been told they requested that the bladder be full so it pushes the uterus up to a more manageable position. Then they said if it's too full they tell you to count to 20 when you pee. I sooo don't think I'll be able to stop, lol. Gonna have to work on those kegel muscles haha.
Yea, these protocol differences are very interesting. My baseline scan showed 21 total follicles that the doc said we need to mature. I'm only on BCP and baby aspirin at this point. So at this point I'm baffled until Friday.


----------



## Mells54

Prayerful and anmlz, congrats on getting started. During your baseline, they are looking for antral follicles that's what the 21 count was. Those are the follicles that have the potential to grow and produce eggs. When they tell you the ovaries are quiet, that just means that there isn't anyone follicle or cyst growing. Sounds promising for both of you. I think your REs said the same thing just in a different way. I hope this helps shed some light.


----------



## anmlz86

Mells-yea, that definitely does shed some light! I'm still just trying to catch up on terminology and research what I can try to expect and what not. I'm definitely one of those people that wants to know but I can't figure out how to ask or I'm too nervous to ask :) thank you!


----------



## Mells54

Feel free to ask anything here! Someone surly knows the answer! :)


----------



## Prayerful

Thanks Mells! I was SO confused, but that really cleared it up! :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls. 

I'm doing my first cycle of IVF starting next AF. I got my pill today I start on next CD2 which is around 10th June. 

I'm doing egg sharing as a donor and I'm 26, I have tubal factor (2 ectopics, one tube removed then 2nd treated with methotrexate and is damaged). OH is totally fine. I also have severe PCOS with an AMH of 52 and had 40 follicles on my last scan. 

I'm doing short protocol with 112.5 of Gonal F (lowest dose at my clinic) as I'm super high risk for OHSS. 

Can't wait to get this show on the road!!

xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

4magpies said:


> Hey girls.
> 
> I'm doing my first cycle of IVF starting next AF. I got my pill today I start on next CD2 which is around 10th June.
> 
> I'm doing egg sharing as a donor and I'm 26, I have tubal factor (2 ectopics, one tube removed then 2nd treated with methotrexate and is damaged). OH is totally fine. I also have severe PCOS with an AMH of 52 and had 40 follicles on my last scan.
> 
> I'm doing short protocol with 112.5 of Gonal F (lowest dose at my clinic) as I'm super high risk for OHSS.
> 
> Can't wait to get this show on the road!!
> 
> xxx

Welcome!


----------



## Mells54

4magpies said:


> Hey girls.
> 
> I'm doing my first cycle of IVF starting next AF. I got my pill today I start on next CD2 which is around 10th June.
> 
> I'm doing egg sharing as a donor and I'm 26, I have tubal factor (2 ectopics, one tube removed then 2nd treated with methotrexate and is damaged). OH is totally fine. I also have severe PCOS with an AMH of 52 and had 40 follicles on my last scan.
> 
> I'm doing short protocol with 112.5 of Gonal F (lowest dose at my clinic) as I'm super high risk for OHSS.
> 
> Can't wait to get this show on the road!!
> 
> xxx

Magpie, welcome. I had an ectopic and did methotrexate as well. That had to be the worst experience ever. This round I'm doing IVF with donor eggs, so I can't thank you enough for sharing your eggs with someone else. :flower:


----------



## Prayerful

Hi, Magpie! Welcome!


----------



## 4magpies

Mells54 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls.
> 
> I'm doing my first cycle of IVF starting next AF. I got my pill today I start on next CD2 which is around 10th June.
> 
> I'm doing egg sharing as a donor and I'm 26, I have tubal factor (2 ectopics, one tube removed then 2nd treated with methotrexate and is damaged). OH is totally fine. I also have severe PCOS with an AMH of 52 and had 40 follicles on my last scan.
> 
> I'm doing short protocol with 112.5 of Gonal F (lowest dose at my clinic) as I'm super high risk for OHSS.
> 
> Can't wait to get this show on the road!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Magpie, welcome. I had an ectopic and did methotrexate as well. That had to be the worst experience ever. This round I'm doing IVF with donor eggs, so I can't thank you enough for sharing your eggs with someone else. :flower:Click to expand...

Methotrexate was horrible. Would much preferred surgery again but they wouldn't do it. I tried to fight for it. 

And no problem! I love the idea of helping someone in need, especially where infertility is concerned and after all they're helping me out too by paying for my Ivf in return. 

Thanks for the lovely welcome everyone!

Are you all quite far on in your cycles?

xxx


----------



## Prayerful

I'm in my first IVF cycle and I start my first meds (Doxycycline and Lupron) on Tuesday. Ahhh! I'm so excited to finally get started!


----------



## 4magpies

I meant to say I start around 10th JULY with the pill not June! Haha. 

How exciting prayerful! I'm not down regging at all as I'm short I just go straight into stims from the BCP. 

xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> I'm in my first IVF cycle and I start my first meds (Doxycycline and Lupron) on Tuesday. Ahhh! I'm so excited to finally get started!

Exciting! Welcome to the world of Lupron haha. It has to by far be the easiest injection ;) I dont feel a thing.


----------



## anmlz86

Prayerful- So exciting!! Tuesday is just around the corner! I'm so excited for you!

4magpies- Welcome!! Love your avatar picture! Super adorable :)

AFM- Just got my calendar this past week. Start meds July 3rd! Let the countdown begin!

Hello to everyone else and I hope things are going well!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

anmlz86 said:


> Prayerful- So exciting!! Tuesday is just around the corner! I'm so excited for you!
> 
> 4magpies- Welcome!! Love your avatar picture! Super adorable :)
> 
> AFM- Just got my calendar this past week. Start meds July 3rd! Let the countdown begin!
> 
> Hello to everyone else and I hope things are going well!!

Hey, 

I also go for injection training and start BCP on 3rd July. Good luck :flower:


----------



## Mells54

ER is tomorrow. I'm excited to see how many eggs we get!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> ER is tomorrow. I'm excited to see how many eggs we get!

How exciting :)


----------



## anmlz86

Baby dancing- are you on a long protocol? Everyone's protocols differ it's interesting to see who gets what:) good luck on your injection training. I will say the SQ shots are so bad, but I'm friggn terrified of the IM injections. I had to enlist the help of my mum when those come up lol.


----------



## princess_1991

Mells good luck for tomorrow!!

:brat: whys time going so slow! Just want july to be here already!!


----------



## 4magpies

princess_1991 said:


> Mells good luck for tomorrow!!
> 
> :brat: whys time going so slow! Just want july to be here already!!

I know that feeling. Next 2 weeks need to hurry up!!!

xx


----------



## Mells54

18 eggs retrieved! I'll have a full report tomorrow. On schedule for a Saturday transfer.


----------



## BabyDancing13

anmlz86 said:


> Baby dancing- are you on a long protocol? Everyone's protocols differ it's interesting to see who gets what:) good luck on your injection training. I will say the SQ shots are so bad, but I'm friggn terrified of the IM injections. I had to enlist the help of my mum when those come up lol.

Hi, 

Yes i'm on a long protocol and think mostly because our hospital is not doing ER or ET in August for anyone- must all go on holiday! :coffee: I had to give myself fragmin injections when I had a blood clot in my leg some years ago, so hoping it's not too different. It's drawing up the medications that scares me the most, and the final one to mature eggs. It really is getting close now!! Eek. 

I have just contacted someone about acupuncture too. x


----------



## BabyDancing13

Mells54 said:


> 18 eggs retrieved! I'll have a full report tomorrow. On schedule for a Saturday transfer.

Oh my!! That's awesome! Keeping everything crossed for you :flower:


----------



## princess_1991

Congrats mells! 18 is a fab number!!

Becca is it 2 weeks until you start bc or have you already started it?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congratulations on the ER!


----------



## Prayerful

Mells - How exciting! That is such a great number! I can't wait to hear an update tomorrow!


----------



## 4magpies

princess_1991 said:


> Congrats mells! 18 is a fab number!!
> 
> Becca is it 2 weeks until you start bc or have you already started it?

2 weeks till I start it. 

Congrats Mels. What a great number!!

xx


----------



## sunshine8

Mells54 said:


> 18 eggs retrieved! I'll have a full report tomorrow. On schedule for a Saturday transfer.

Great Mells, that fantastic. Would you tell us things you did health-wise or any other lifestyle change for this amazing result please? So happy for you.


----------



## Mells54

sunshine8 said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 18 eggs retrieved! I'll have a full report tomorrow. On schedule for a Saturday transfer.
> 
> Great Mells, that fantastic. Would you tell us things you did health-wise or any other lifestyle change for this amazing result please? So happy for you.Click to expand...

I used a healthy, young, fertile donor! these aren't biologically my eggs.


----------



## mission_mommy

Yayy mells..that's a fantastic number!!!!
I hope everyone else its doing good!!!


----------



## Rosie06

Mells what a fantastic number, do you get all those eggs or do you share? have you had fertitlty report yet fingers crossed for good numbers :D

hows everyone else getting on?

welcome to any newcomers! 

Ive managed to get myself in with an acupuncturist shes the only one who specifaclly deals with IVf in my area she was quite booked up but has manged to squeeze me in have my consutation on 9th july! Anyone else done acupuncture before?

treatment wise have to pay my bill this week and just waiting for AF to start hopefully next Tuesday then will be startin BCP x


----------



## Mells54

Rosie06 said:


> Mells what a fantastic number, do you get all those eggs or do you share? have you had fertitlty report yet fingers crossed for good numbers :D
> 
> hows everyone else getting on?
> 
> welcome to any newcomers!
> 
> Ive managed to get myself in with an acupuncturist shes the only one who specifaclly deals with IVf in my area she was quite booked up but has manged to squeeze me in have my consutation on 9th july! Anyone else done acupuncture before?
> 
> treatment wise have to pay my bill this week and just waiting for AF to start hopefully next Tuesday then will be startin BCP x

Rosie, all mine and we had 10 fertilize! Hope we have some to freeze.


----------



## AuCa

Sorry, been MIA for a few days (we've been having a flooding situation where I live).

Rosie - awesome you get an appt with the acupuncture specialist. We've been seeing one for a few weeks now. Of course I don't know yet if it'll help or not, but I do feel like that it at least relaxes me.

Mells - awesome news! All fingers crossed for you! :hugs:

I got a technical question for the ones who already did IVF before - I'm supposed to be starting stimms in a week from now (fingers crossed!), and I'll be doing 3 injections - Gonal, Luveris, and Cetrotide (same as Ganirelix). How exactly am I supposed to switch injection sites with 3 meds? Can they all go into the same area and then I alternate every day? Or does the antagonist need to go on the other side of the belly? Naive me always thought that I'd be injecting ONE thing and it made sense to alternate injection sites, but now I'm totally overwhelmed about how to do 3 injections :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Rosie06

Glad acupuncture at least relaxes you that's what im hoping for it cant do any harm giving it a try!

Ive never had 3 injections max ive has is 2 one is bigger than the other so I just do one on side one the other and alternate size each day, if I were to have 3 id prob do one on each side and one in the middle above the belly button one day and below the next if that makes any sense at all!!!


----------



## Rosie06

Mells54 said:


> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> Mells what a fantastic number, do you get all those eggs or do you share? have you had fertitlty report yet fingers crossed for good numbers :D
> 
> hows everyone else getting on?
> 
> welcome to any newcomers!
> 
> Ive managed to get myself in with an acupuncturist shes the only one who specifaclly deals with IVf in my area she was quite booked up but has manged to squeeze me in have my consutation on 9th july! Anyone else done acupuncture before?
> 
> treatment wise have to pay my bill this week and just waiting for AF to start hopefully next Tuesday then will be startin BCP x
> 
> Rosie, all mine and we had 10 fertilize! Hope we have some to freeze.Click to expand...

Wow that's fantastic! fingers crossed for you :D keep us updated x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Are you doing a 5 day mells? 


Yay suppression check in the morning then stimms too:-D


----------



## Mells54

Hi Ladies...well I got the call this morning and RE decided to do a 3 day transfer. So I'm PUPo with 2 quality 1, 8 cell embryos! 1 is the best on the scale of 1-5. He also think we should have a couple or so to freeze.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Hi Ladies...well I got the call this morning and RE decided to do a 3 day transfer. So I'm PUPo with 2 quality 1, 8 cell embryos! 1 is the best on the scale of 1-5. He also think we should have a couple or so to freeze.

OMG OMG OMG!! YAY cant wait :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AuCa

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Awesome that you're PUPO Mells!


----------



## Mells54

Yeah I was a mess when the nurse called bc she said th embies weren't growing as expected. That is only partly true, RE said they usually wait Neil day 5 to see what the best embryos will look like, but with mine it was obvious which ones were the front runners. No point in delaying transfer at this point.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Yeah I was a mess when the nurse called bc she said th embies weren't growing as expected. That is only partly true, RE said they usually wait Neil day 5 to see what the best embryos will look like, but with mine it was obvious which ones were the front runners. No point in delaying transfer at this point.

are they going to wait till day 5 and freeze?


----------



## Prayerful

Mells - That is fantastic!!! :happydance: :thumbup: :happydance:

AFM - I started my Lupron on Tuesday evening! :happydance: No problems with the first injection but yesterday I got a large welt and redness at the injection site. The welt from tonight's injection was much smaller and it wasn't as red as last night's. Has anyone else had that type of reaction before to the Lupron?

On a side note, yesterday was my third wedding anniversary!!! :wedding:


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I was a mess when the nurse called bc she said th embies weren't growing as expected. That is only partly true, RE said they usually wait Neil day 5 to see what the best embryos will look like, but with mine it was obvious which ones were the front runners. No point in delaying transfer at this point.
> 
> are they going to wait till day 5 and freeze?Click to expand...

Yes, they will continue to grow and freeze any that look good.


----------



## Luma

Hello, Ladies,

I have just completed all the tests and was given the schedule for baseline check on 7/31 and lining check on 8/14 but was devastated to know that I have to be on Lupron from July 3rd to suppress my ovaries. We decided to stay in this clinic because the RE that we had the consult with said that we could do the donor egg IVF naturally. I am really, really upset.:nope::nope:


----------



## Mells54

Luma, I'm currently doing a donor egg cycle, and I didn't think it was possible to do a natural cycle even with donor eggs. Truthfully, I wouldn't think it was even possible do to them not wanting you to ovulate and them having to be a progessterone once the transfer is about to happen since you won't be making any of your own. Aside from that, I guess my next question is what are your concerns with using Lupron?


----------



## Luma

Mells54 said:


> Luma, I'm currently doing a donor egg cycle, and I didn't think it was possible to do a natural cycle even with donor eggs. Truthfully, I wouldn't think it was even possible do to them not wanting you to ovulate and them having to be a progessterone once the transfer is about to happen since you won't be making any of your own. Aside from that, I guess my next question is what are your concerns with using Lupron?

I have just recovered from depression and I also have migraine. I am very sensitive to any form of long-term medication and for some reasons, suffer from overdosing even at the lowest dosage. 

The nurse that gave me the orientation said that about 80% of those that took Lupron suffered from mood swings and headaches. Although she said that Lupron will not be processed by my liver (which I doubt), I am concerned about the side effects. 

I am okay taking the short Lupron protocol if I really need it, but I don't think I will be able to handle the long protocol. :(

Everything was found okay with me, just that my eggs aren't good anymore.


----------



## captainj1

Hi girls glad to hear all the updates and welcome to the new ladies.

I've been mad busy at work but had my decapeptyl downregging injection yesterday so will get a bleed in a week or so then after the bleed stops a baseline scan before I start my progynova and crinone. Feeling very hot and tired but otherwise no side effects so far. I had the injection that lasts a month.

FET planned for 8th August.

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Mells54

Luma said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Luma, I'm currently doing a donor egg cycle, and I didn't think it was possible to do a natural cycle even with donor eggs. Truthfully, I wouldn't think it was even possible do to them not wanting you to ovulate and them having to be a progessterone once the transfer is about to happen since you won't be making any of your own. Aside from that, I guess my next question is what are your concerns with using Lupron?
> 
> I have just recovered from depression and I also have migraine. I am very sensitive to any form of long-term medication and for some reasons, suffer from overdosing even at the lowest dosage.
> 
> The nurse that gave me the orientation said that about 80% of those that took Lupron suffered from mood swings and headaches. Although she said that Lupron will not be processed by my liver (which I doubt), I am concerned about the side effects.
> 
> I am okay taking the short Lupron protocol if I really need it, but I don't think I will be able to handle the long protocol. :(
> 
> Everything was found okay with me, just that my eggs aren't good anymore.Click to expand...

Headaches are definitely side effect of Lupron, but luckily I only had them the first couple of days. Then I guess I got used to it. I, too suffer from depression and take medication for it for about 2 years. I have found while taking my medication while doing IVF, I have not suffered from the mood swings. I think these concerns are very valid and you need to talk to the RE again before getting started. Sometimes you have to do what's best for you. Like I said, I've done a lot of research before deciding to used donor eggs and I didn't know a natural cycle was even an option. I've herd that about FET, but not fresh cycles. Good luck!


----------



## Luma

Thanks, Mells. Truly appreciate that. 

Just heard from my IVF coordinator this evening. She said that they will discuss on Tuesday whether it is possible to freeze the embryos first and see if my cycle will sync with the lab schedule. It's very stressing!

I set another appointment with another clinic just in case.


----------



## sunshine8

Hello Ladies, 

Hope you all doing fine. I have a query regarding the down reg, wonder if someone here could help. I will be starting my treatment early august. During our consultation meeting the doctor told us that after I have had my AF in the month of July, three week after that they will put me on this nasal spray to get my ovaries stop to work.

What I am wondering is why is it 3 weeks after my periods? Any idea? Do you ladies have to follow similar timeline? Please help.

Many thanks and take care


----------



## Mells54

Sunshine, I have found that the down reging varied depending on my clinics schedule. They were basically putting you on their timeline. In my case RE only does IVFs two weeks each month.


----------



## AuCa

Sunshine - our clinic does the same thing. I don't really know why they choose the 3 weeks though (and I'm on a different protocol, but most women there do it the way you were told)


----------



## Luma

Mells54 said:


> Sunshine, I have found that the down reging varied depending on my clinics schedule. They were basically putting you on their timeline. In my case RE only does IVFs two weeks each month.

Same with my clinic! This is the reason why they want me on Lupron for a long time. :cry:


----------



## Luma

I would prefer that! I better ask my RE about this. Thanks, Sunshine!


----------



## ~Brandy~

sunshine8 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Hope you all doing fine. I have a query regarding the down reg, wonder if someone here could help. I will be starting my treatment early august. During our consultation meeting the doctor told us that after I have had my AF in the month of July, three week after that they will put me on this nasal spray to get my ovaries stop to work.
> 
> What I am wondering is why is it 3 weeks after my periods? Any idea? Do you ladies have to follow similar timeline? Please help.
> 
> Many thanks and take care

Same here :) It seems to have worked out so far for me. I started my period 5/24 and they put me on Lupron (same effect as the nasal spray) on 6/14.


----------



## Galen

Hi ladies! Been out of town, but anxious to catch up with you all now that we're back and getting settled.

Hoping to start Lupron next weekend for upcoming cycle.

Will get back soon to catch up on the latest!! Hope all are well!


----------



## Blue12

sunshine8 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Hope you all doing fine. I have a query regarding the down reg, wonder if someone here could help. I will be starting my treatment early august. During our consultation meeting the doctor told us that after I have had my AF in the month of July, three week after that they will put me on this nasal spray to get my ovaries stop to work.
> 
> What I am wondering is why is it 3 weeks after my periods? Any idea? Do you ladies have to follow similar timeline? Please help.
> 
> Many thanks and take care

Hi ladies

I hope you don't mind me stopping in. The reason they do 3 weeks after af is because you need to ovulate before they start the down regging or else your af will never come so that you can start stims


----------



## Blue12

Prayerful said:


> Mells - That is fantastic!!! :happydance: :thumbup: :happydance:
> 
> AFM - I started my Lupron on Tuesday evening! :happydance: No problems with the first injection but yesterday I got a large welt and redness at the injection site. The welt from tonight's injection was much smaller and it wasn't as red as last night's. Has anyone else had that type of reaction before to the Lupron?
> 
> On a side note, yesterday was my third wedding anniversary!!! :wedding:

I've had this happen if I injected too quickly. Inject the Lupron very slowly.


----------



## Rosie06

Well ladies AF got me this morning (in agony with it :( ) so ive paid my bill and im just waiting for phone call from nurses to arrange my fsh test then will start BCP on Friday cant believe ill be starting all this again :/ 

Mells huge congrars on been pupo whens OTD x

hope all our other ladies are doing ok :D x


----------



## Mells54

Next Monday...8 Jul...one more week


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Next Monday...8 Jul...one more week

Not much longer :) Seems like FOREVER THOUGH!


----------



## Prayerful

Welcome back Galen! How was the vacation?

Thanks for the information, Blue! I will try to inject more slowly tomorrow night.

:hugs: Rosie!

Mells - Hopefully this week will fly by for you with the holiday distractions!


----------



## anmlz86

Hey Prayerful, how have your meds been going? I'm slightly behind with reading updates :) My meds arrived today and I feel like I've already forgotten everything the coordinator explained to me! It's like studying for a test and then once it shows up your brain is blank.


----------



## ~Brandy~

anmlz86 said:


> Hey Prayerful, how have your meds been going? I'm slightly behind with reading updates :) My meds arrived today and I feel like I've already forgotten everything the coordinator explained to me! It's like studying for a test and then once it shows up your brain is blank.

I go for my 2nd follicle scan in the morning!! Only 6 more days of being a pin cushion.... I hope!


----------



## AuCa

anmlz86 said:


> My meds arrived today and I feel like I've already forgotten everything the coordinator explained to me! It's like studying for a test and then once it shows up your brain is blank.

Same here. Picked up the meds and got the lesson 10 days ago and can't remember a thing. I think I was just too overwhelmed right there and nothing stuck in my brain. I've been watching instructions videos etc. Hopefully that'll do it :haha:


----------



## Mells54

I played the video while I did my injections, pausing at each step. Then when I started my second cycle I watched it all over again. Then I made my DH watch it before he did my PIO shots. We knew that video by heart. It was almost a comfort.


----------



## Blue12

Yes thank goodness for you tube videos and Internet.


----------



## cs2001a

Hi Ladies, hope you don't mind me joining in. I had my appt today to start our FET cycle. We were lucky to have a 15mth little boy & now trying for our second with our frosties. So just have to wait for day 1 of next cycle & fingers crossed at the end of the cycle I get a BFP.


----------



## Prayerful

anmlz - I had some issues with the Lupron stinging/burning and causing welts/redness but thanks to Blue I now know that you have to inject it slowly. Last night was the first night that I injected slowly and it definitely helped! No welts at all! I go for my first follicle scan on Friday morning and then on Saturday I start doing the 3 injections per day... yikes! When do/did you start your meds?

Brandy - How did your follie scan go?

CS - Welcome! Congratulations on your little boy! How many IVF cycles did you go through for him? I'm hoping just one! I love to hear success stories. This is my first cycle and I so desperately want it to work (as I know we all do)! I pray this FET will get your little boy a sibling!


----------



## Blue12

I'm so glad to hear that going slowly helped. Make sure to go slow with the stims too since they are likely even more fluid. :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

I Had my 2nd scan today. After 4 day of stims they found 38 follies ranging from 10 to 14. I haven't noticed any side effects yet from the stims or the excessive amount of eggs.... I hope thats a good thing. The doctor said I will begin to notice major breast tenderness and CM within the next couple days. They did blood work so I am waiting for a call to see if we need to reduce my medication at all. I am only on 150IU of Menopur and 150IU of Puregon but since they are growing so fast after only 4 days of meds they want to slow them down. 

I should be triggering by my calendar Monday but if they continue to grow like this I would trigger Saturday for Monday retrieval&#8230; Although the sooner the better for me so I don&#8217;t have issues or develop OHSS I will go with whatever is the best for the best outcome.

Hope everyone is well. I just dropped in while at work so I will catch up later tonight.


----------



## anmlz86

Prayer- started meds this morning, includes Lupron, dex, prenatal, bcp, and ld aspirin. Had issue going slow wih Lupron injection because the syringe would stall when injecting. Didn't really hurt just had a small red welt and it was itchy. Itchiness went away after rubbing it a couple seconds and gettin distracted. I'm kind of excited yet nervous. Afraid to get too excited in case the first round doesn't take. 

Brandy- scan results sound awesome! Good luck with getting in the home stretch!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hi, I had injection training today and we went through my IVF schedule....so....here it is... I am not going on BCP now owing to DVT risk. So med regime to start in August is: Norethisterone (5mg x2 daily from CD 21), Buserelin 0.3ml injection daily, Menopur 225IU injection daily and then HCG shot approx 36hrs prior to egg retrieval. Egg retrieval still estimated for 16th September. xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hi, I had injection training today and we went through my IVF schedule....so....here it is... I am not going on BCP now owing to DVT risk. So med regime to start in August is: Norethisterone (5mg x2 daily from CD 21), Buserelin 0.3ml injection daily, Menopur 225IU injection daily and then HCG shot approx 36hrs prior to egg retrieval. Egg retrieval still estimated for 16th September. xx

Looks like you're rolling now... Trust me time will fly once you hit the stim stage. GL to you!


----------



## BabyDancing13

~Brandy~ said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I had injection training today and we went through my IVF schedule....so....here it is... I am not going on BCP now owing to DVT risk. So med regime to start in August is: Norethisterone (5mg x2 daily from CD 21), Buserelin 0.3ml injection daily, Menopur 225IU injection daily and then HCG shot approx 36hrs prior to egg retrieval. Egg retrieval still estimated for 16th September. xx
> 
> Looks like you're rolling now... Trust me time will fly once you hit the stim stage. GL to you!Click to expand...

I can't wait to get started but really praying for a good egg collection as my AMH level is quite low for my age. Consultant thinks some radiotherapy I had might have affected egg reserve. How you doing? xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

BabyDancing13 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I had injection training today and we went through my IVF schedule....so....here it is... I am not going on BCP now owing to DVT risk. So med regime to start in August is: Norethisterone (5mg x2 daily from CD 21), Buserelin 0.3ml injection daily, Menopur 225IU injection daily and then HCG shot approx 36hrs prior to egg retrieval. Egg retrieval still estimated for 16th September. xx
> 
> Looks like you're rolling now... Trust me time will fly once you hit the stim stage. GL to you!Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to get started but really praying for a good egg collection as my AMH level is quite low for my age. Consultant thinks some radiotherapy I had might have affected egg reserve. How you doing? xxClick to expand...

Better than expected I feel. I have a large # of eggs and they appear to be growing rapidly. The doctor is considering triggering me for retrieval on Saturday or Monday. We will find out at the next appt Saturday morning.


----------



## princess_1991

Consultation and nurse planning in the morning! Im so nervous!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

princess_1991 said:


> Consultation and nurse planning in the morning! Im so nervous!!

How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Mells54

princess_1991 said:


> Consultation and nurse planning in the morning! Im so nervous!!

Good luck! Exciting times ahead.


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Hi everyone! Just noticed this thread! 

I'm on my first IVF cycle..
I had a hysteroscopy D&C done May 2013, I normally have hyperplasia that grows pretty rapidly that my Dr wanted to start IVF as soon as possibly

June 21 I started BCP on day 2 of cycle
July 1st I had a scan done I have a cyst on my left side but with 20 follicles and 10 on right side. I started Lupron that same day

Day 3 of Lupron and I'm suffering through some serious nausea..
Plus with metformin 1500mg a day, I'm struggling..

July 7, I stop BCP and wait for AF to arrive to start the stim injections..

I'm nervous but excited!


----------



## cs2001a

Parayerful - I had 2 cycles and both were successful, unfortunately the 1st ended in MC but now I have my little boy, I wouldn't change a thing. With the 1st cycle, I was on the long (name?) protocol & got my first ever BFP & then when I went to get the second beta, it had dropped so I knew it was only a matter of time :(. 
When I started the 2nd cycle, they did the short (once again name?) protocol & everything was perfect. If I can give any advise & I know it is hard not to, don't obsess over symptoms in the 2ww. I drove my self crazy & for me both were then same, not many symptoms but both ended very differently. 

So now just have to wait for my next cycle to start for the FET. I am doing a natural cycle so from what I can understand, I will just start blood test from about day 10-11 and every few days after so they can monitor my ovualtion. So fingers crossed. 

Good luck to all


----------



## princess_1991

Today went really well, she did a scan just to check for cysts and found ive just released an egg lol, theyre closing the clinic in September for extending and renovating and want to get my cycle done before they close! Theyre just waiting to match me with the lady ill be sharing my eggs with, they're sending me out either the birth control pill or a tablet (cant think of what its called) to regulate my periods ready for injecting :thumbup:
*I cant believe we're getting a move on!*:happydance:


----------



## Prayerful

Wow, Brandy!! Those numbers sound amazing! I can't believe you are already ready to trigger. It seems like time went so fast for you. I can't wait to hear how your appt goes on Saturday. 

amnlz - I've had issues with the syringe stalling as well so it ends up that I do it in 2-3 pushes with a short break in between. For me it works better than doing it all in one quick push. Glad it is going well for you!!

BabyDancing - Good luck!!


Evie - Welcome! Sorry to hear you are struggling with nausea but it at least sounds like you are flying through the process. When is your projected ER date?

Princess - Glad the consult went well! I hope they are able to get your cycle in soon before they close the clinic in September.

Mells - How are you doing?

AFM - I had my first scan and bloodwork done today. The scan showed no cysts (Praise God!) and there were 6 follies <10mm on each side. Is that good for this stage??

Unfortunately my estradiol labs came back at 66.4 and they wanted it under 50 so at this point my calendar has been pushed back at least 1 week. :( I also have to increase my Lupron to 20IU per night. Not happy but I'll do whatever I have to do to make this happen. I'm just praying it doesn't get pushed back another week or we may have to miss DH's sister's wedding (and he is supposed to walk her down the aisle!!). I just don't know what we'll do in that situation. Hopefully it just doesn't come to that. Trying to stay positive!


----------



## Mells54

Prayer, I'll sent some positive thoughts your way. I think at this stage they are just looking for even growth of the follies. They don't want one running away with the show so those sound promising. Isn't it amazing how docs can get out bodies to do all these things and have all this work out sometimes. I'm sure your estradiol will be fine, especially upping your Lupron. Good luck!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Omw to scan I will update later tonight as it so busy... Been at a family reunion since Wednesday and lasts till tomorrow so keeping me busy! Get to see when I trigger if it's today or Monday


----------



## Blue12

My first cycle I did 10 Lupron and then reduce to 5 Lupron. This cycle and my second cycle I did 20 Lupron and then reduced to 10 Lupron to help avoid ohss. I'm sure you will be good in one more week with the Lupron. Xx


----------



## Blue12

I went for my scan today. Out of my 37 follicles 12 are leading which is great. I go back tomorrow for one more scan and trigger and then will be having retrieval on Tuesday!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Blue12 said:


> I went for my scan today. Out of my 37 follicles 12 are leading which is great. I go back tomorrow for one more scan and trigger and then will be having retrieval on Tuesday!

That's great! Wishing you lots of luck x:flower:


----------



## sunshine8

BabyDancing13 said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> I went for my scan today. Out of my 37 follicles 12 are leading which is great. I go back tomorrow for one more scan and trigger and then will be having retrieval on Tuesday!
> 
> That's great! Wishing you lots of luck x:flower:Click to expand...


The very best Blue12.

Babydancing13, I see from your signature that your IVF timeline coincides with mine. I will be starting my down regging around 5 August. It will be great to share symptoms with you and any other ladies with similar timeline.


----------



## AuCa

Sorry ladies, I've kinda lost track of everybody's progress as I've just been waiting to get my BCP cycle over with :wacko:

I called in CD1 today and will be going for my suppression check tomorrow morning (what a way to start a Sunday! - have to be there at 7:30am)
Anybody else about to start stimms or just started?


----------



## BabyDancing13

sunshine8 said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> I went for my scan today. Out of my 37 follicles 12 are leading which is great. I go back tomorrow for one more scan and trigger and then will be having retrieval on Tuesday!
> 
> That's great! Wishing you lots of luck x:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The very best Blue12.
> 
> Babydancing13, I see from your signature that your IVF timeline coincides with mine. I will be starting my down regging around 5 August. It will be great to share symptoms with you and any other ladies with similar timeline.Click to expand...

Hey, I don't actually start any of the meds until approx 21st August, have to ring on 2nd to get prescription sent off and calendar. Best of luck xx


----------



## Prayerful

Brandy - What did they say at your appt?

Blue - Wow! That's awesome. Praying the ER goes smoothly for you!!

Auca - Glad you are finally able to get started! I hope the appt goes well for you in the morning!


----------



## LaylaShawn

I would like to join! :flower:

I am starting my first IVF journey. I am 31 and DH is 34. We have been married for 3 years and TTC for 2 years. We have unexplained infertility. We had 5 IUI's which were all :BFN: We are beginning IVF this month and expect ER in August. I took my first does of BCP's tonight! 

I am looking forward to chatting with everyone. Baby dust to all!!


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Prayerful said:


> Evie - Welcome! Sorry to hear you are struggling with nausea but it at least sounds like you are flying through the process. When is your projected ER date?

Hi, and thank you, the nausea finally went away yesterday...

Sending some positive thoughts your way as well!! Hope everything works out!! Just relax and try to take it easy...

They haven't given me a date just yet, today was the last day of the BCP, I'm to call when AF arrives, so they can schedule the next steps for stem injections and scans, I think then they will give me the ER date.. :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Prayerful

Hi Layla! Welcome. It sounds like you and I are in similar situations. I am 30 and DH is 29. We have been married for 3 years and trying for 2 years, are diagnosed as unexplained, and have gotten BFNs with each of our 5 IUIs. This is my first IVF cycle as well. The ladies on this forum have been very helpful so far to me and I'm sure they will be able to help you through it as well. Good luck to you!!

Evie - Glad the nausea has eased. Hopefully all else will be smooth sailing for you! :)


----------



## Rosie06

Hi ladies welcome to all the new ladies too!!!

Been a bit behind with this thread weather been just to nice!

I started BCP on Friday went for fsh test on Wednesday that came back at 4.2 nno idea if that's good/bad or what its for tbh! start DR jabs on the 18th I believe my estimated egg col is w/c 12th aug but from past cycles I think its more likely to be either the 16th or even the 19th

anyone on similar time lines to me?

Mells how you holding up? wishing you lots of lucj for tomorrow xx


----------



## AuCa

Thanks Prayerful, and Hi Layla!!

Had my baseline check today and got the ok to start stimms tomorrow :happydance::happydance::happydance: It's about time....took 4 days for AF to arrive.


----------



## Mells54

Rosie06 said:


> Hi ladies welcome to all the new ladies too!!!
> 
> Been a bit behind with this thread weather been just to nice!
> 
> I started BCP on Friday went for fsh test on Wednesday that came back at 4.2 nno idea if that's good/bad or what its for tbh! start DR jabs on the 18th I believe my estimated egg col is w/c 12th aug but from past cycles I think its more likely to be either the 16th or even the 19th
> 
> anyone on similar time lines to me?
> 
> Mells how you holding up? wishing you lots of lucj for tomorrow xx

Hi Rosie, I was just wondering where you've been. Tomorrow is OTD, but I got a BFP this morning on a HPT! I'm over the moon :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: and now hoping for a strong beta!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> I went for my scan today. Out of my 37 follicles 12 are leading which is great. I go back tomorrow for one more scan and trigger and then will be having retrieval on Tuesday!


Hey Blue how did the scan go today? Do you trigger today as well?? So excited for you :happydance::happydance:




Prayerful said:


> Brandy - What did they say at your appt?
> 
> Blue - Wow! That's awesome. Praying the ER goes smoothly for you!!
> 
> Auca - Glad you are finally able to get started! I hope the appt goes well for you in the morning!

Hi Prayerful thank you for asking ;) 

I went for a scan Saturday and it went well I have 26 out of 38 follies that are 15-18 and my Est was 2900 so I am doing good.

I am getting super uncomfy now when I sit :( The pressure of sitting it reaching my ovaries which sucks. But I have another scan in about 14 hours that is my final scan.... I will also trigger tomorrow and retrieval is early in the morning on Wednesday! OH MY I CANT WAIT!


----------



## Blue12

I had my scan today too. Going back for a scan tomorrow and should be triggering tomorrow for retrieval on Wednesday.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> I had my scan today too. Going back for a scan tomorrow and should be triggering tomorrow for retrieval on Wednesday.

How exciting Blue we will have ER on the same day :happydance:


----------



## LaylaShawn

Prayerful - We are in similar situations. I find the forum helpful. Where are you in your cycle. I did read all 29 pages but it was hard keeping everyone's cycle straight. 

Rosie - I started BCP's on Saturday. My estimated ER is August 14th. That may change depending on how I respond. We are very close with our cycle. I don't know about the FSH but I'm sure someone will be able to provide more information. 

Auca - Congrats on starting the stims. One step closer! 

Mells - That's wonderful news. Congrats!!! Praying for a strong beta.

Brandy and Blue - Good luck on your coming retrievals. 

AFM: Nothing much to report. I'm on day 2 on BCP's. I have a mock transfer and medication management scheduled for Tuesday. Thanks everyone for welcoming me!


----------



## Rosie06

Mells54 said:


> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies welcome to all the new ladies too!!!
> 
> Been a bit behind with this thread weather been just to nice!
> 
> I started BCP on Friday went for fsh test on Wednesday that came back at 4.2 nno idea if that's good/bad or what its for tbh! start DR jabs on the 18th I believe my estimated egg col is w/c 12th aug but from past cycles I think its more likely to be either the 16th or even the 19th
> 
> anyone on similar time lines to me?
> 
> Mells how you holding up? wishing you lots of lucj for tomorrow xx
> 
> Hi Rosie, I was just wondering where you've been. Tomorrow is OTD, but I got a BFP this morning on a HPT! I'm over the moon :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: and now hoping for a strong beta!!!!!Click to expand...


That's one super strong positive!!! Massive congratulations honey you and hubby must be on cloud 9 (amazing feeling isn't it!) HH 9 months lovely! x


----------



## 4magpies

Hope everyone is well. Lost track as been away all weekend. 

My AF is due tomorrow so I hope she turns up so I can start BCP!!

xx


----------



## AuCa

Congrats Mells!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

4magpies - hope AF shows up soon for you! I know that feeling of waiting for AF. It drove me crazy last week when I had to wait for AF to go in for my baseline check to start injections.

Brandy and Blue - I bet you can't wait for ER (especially having that many follies Brandy, no wonder you're uncomfortable!) Best luck to both of you!

I'm going to give myself my first set of injections later today. Getting nervous.....:wacko:


----------



## Mells54

Beta was 206! :cloud9:


----------



## Rosie06

Hope you got a good Beta result today mells!

Layla we are very close in cycles!

Quite a few egg collections coming up now good luck ladies :D


----------



## ~Brandy~

Doctor stopped counting today when he found 30 follicles 16-20mm. So I will be triggering today with retrieval Wednesday morning! I know I'm going to suffer from ohss so I took a week off work starting tomorrow.


----------



## Prayerful

YAY Mells!!! Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Good luck Blue and Brandy! How nice to be doing the ER together. :)

Layla - I started my Lupron on 6/25. At my appt last Friday I found out my estradiol level is too high so I had to double my Lupron dose and continue it for an extra week. I go back on Thursday to find out if I can start my stimms.


----------



## Galen

Hello! So excited to finally get all caught up! There was so much though I can't address it all here, but even though I'm a relative newbie to this board, welcome to everyone who has joined since! And good luck to everyone preparing for cycles. I will be able to keep up better now moving forward!

Congrats on your BFP Mells!! Great news!!! HH9M! 

Brandy and Blue- Lots of luck with your retrievals this week! Keep us posted!! 

Prayerful- sorry to hear about your delay, I really hope all works out with your dates so you don't have to feel stressed about it. Know that it will all be ok :) I must recite Philippians 4:6-8 about 25 times a day to calm myself!

From what I can tell, this is going to be one busy board in the coming 6-8 weeks! Can't wait for all the babies!

My consultation went great...the doc and nurses were super helpful at expediting things, I've started my Lupron and take my last BCP Wednesday. Stims slated for 7/19 and retrieval the week of 7/29. So excited and nervous I can't stand it!

DH gave me my first Lupron last night...and his technique is rusty! Giant bruise! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galen said:


> Hello! So excited to finally get all caught up! There was so much though I can't address it all here, but even though I'm a relative newbie to this board, welcome to everyone who has joined since! And good luck to everyone preparing for cycles. I will be able to keep up better now moving forward!
> 
> Congrats on your BFP Mells!! Great news!!! HH9M!
> 
> Brandy and Blue- Lots of luck with your retrievals this week! Keep us posted!!
> 
> Prayerful- sorry to hear about your delay, I really hope all works out with your dates so you don't have to feel stressed about it. Know that it will all be ok :) I must recite Philippians 4:6-8 about 25 times a day to calm myself!
> 
> From what I can tell, this is going to be one busy board in the coming 6-8 weeks! Can't wait for all the babies!
> 
> My consultation went great...the doc and nurses were super helpful at expediting things, I've started my Lupron and take my last BCP Wednesday. Stims slated for 7/19 and retrieval the week of 7/29. So excited and nervous I can't stand it!
> 
> DH gave me my first Lupron last night...and his technique is rusty! Giant bruise! :)

Good to see you and dust to you! I responded to you about my protocol on the other thread ;)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Beta was 206! :cloud9:

Ut oh maybe a couple in there?? :hugs:


----------



## Prayerful

Galen - That's awesome that you were able to get started so quickly! It looks like we'll end up being super close in our cycles. Thank you for the verse. That is definitely an applicable and helpful verse to recite at this time in our lives.


----------



## LaylaShawn

Prayerful - Sorry your levels were high and your cycle was delayed. Praying everything is good on Thursday and you can start stims. 

Galen - I read the verse. Thank you for posting. I agree the board will be busy the next several weeks. I can't wait for more BFP's!


----------



## Galen

Hi Layla Shawn! Good luck to you this cycle!! Your Care Bears make me smile :)


----------



## AuCa

~Brandy~ said:


> Doctor stopped counting today when he found 30 follicles 16-20mm. So I will be triggering today with retrieval Wednesday morning! I know I'm going to suffer from ohss so I took a week off work starting tomorrow.

Wow. Probably a good thing you took a week off. Hoping that your OHSS won't get too bad! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Can you remind me too what protocol/what dosages you were on? (or refer me to the thread you already answered the question in?) Thanks so much!


----------



## ~Brandy~

AuCa said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Doctor stopped counting today when he found 30 follicles 16-20mm. So I will be triggering today with retrieval Wednesday morning! I know I'm going to suffer from ohss so I took a week off work starting tomorrow.
> 
> Wow. Probably a good thing you took a week off. Hoping that your OHSS won't get too bad! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Can you remind me too what protocol/what dosages you were on? (or refer me to the thread you already answered the question in?) Thanks so much!Click to expand...

Mine was long and it was the following
Kariva BCP for 28 full days
Lupron 10units starting 14 days before stims reducing to 5units the day I started stims continue through trigger
Doxycyline for 7 days 1 week prior to stims
150 units of Menogon for 5 days decreasing to 75 units for 5 days
150 units of Puregon for 10 days
Trigger 10,000 units of HCG Pregynl


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Beta was 206! :cloud9:

Hey Mells do you have another Beta scheduled? I am curious to see what the jump is


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Beta was 206! :cloud9:
> 
> Hey Mells do you have another Beta scheduled? I am curious to see what the jump isClick to expand...

2nd beta is tomorrow and I'm so nervous. Hoping for a good number to put my mind at ease a bit.


----------



## Galen

Good luck Mells!! FX for a great beta!

AuCa- what is your protocol, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## AuCa

Galen said:


> AuCa- what is your protocol, if you don't mind my asking?

I don't mind, I like comparing protocols :thumbup: I'm doing an antagonist protocol, and did BCP beforehand:
1) BCP for 21 days
2) Wait for AF, start stimms on Day 3
3) Currently on Gonal-F 125IU and Luveris 75IU
4) Will be adding antagonist (Cetrotide) on Day 5 of stimms

I was curious about Brandy's because my doc told me that I'm at risk for OHSS too...

What is yours?

Will be doing my 2nd set of stimms in about 45min...hopefully I'll be less nervous than yesterday.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Its really strange that I ended up stimming with so many follies. I dont have PCOS or any other issues they have tested me till the cows have come home so it was quite shocking.


----------



## AuCa

~Brandy~ said:


> Its really strange that I ended up stimming with so many follies. I dont have PCOS or any other issues they have tested me till the cows have come home so it was quite shocking.

That might be the problem maybe - that they didn't expect it. I talked to a girl who ended up getting OHSS with only one working ovary. They never expected her to overstimulate, but then she did. 
With me they already expected it, so they put me on a different protocol and low dosages in an attempt to prevent it. On the other hand I could of course end up being under-stimulated because of it (I talked to another girl who had that happen).

Hopefully you'll be ok though! :hugs::hugs: At least they know now and will do everything to try to prevent it from getting bad.


----------



## LaylaShawn

Galen - Thanks!! The Care Bears make me smile as well. We need all the smiling we can get during the cycle!

Mels - Good luck with your beta tomorrow. Praying for positive results!

AFM - My medication training and mock transfer were today. I did not realize it was so many injections and some of the meds must be mixed. I'm a little nervous but I know I'll be fine with the support of DH and you ladies. I also found the mock transfer extremely uncomfortable. The RE said my cervix was tilted and used a tool to straighten it. My cervix will be stitched while under sedation on ER day which will make ET easier. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Galen

Au- Oh that's how I am too...perpetually curious about all the variations out there.

My protocol is a long lupron protocol. Did BCPs for 3+ weeks (will be 25 days by the time I take my last one tomorrow). Started lupron and will take for about 12 days before adding in stims and decreasing lupron. I'm starting out on 300 Follistim for 3 days, then decrease to 225 and add in 75 Menopur.

Do you guys have good to high AMH levels? Maybe that is contributing to OHSS potential?

Mine seems to be rapidly declining, so not likely much OHSS risk for me...


----------



## Galen

Layla- wow, interesting about your cervix! Glad they can manipulate while you are under. I may have missed this, but when do you anticipate ER?


----------



## LaylaShawn

Galen said:


> Layla- wow, interesting about your cervix! Glad they can manipulate while you are under. I may have missed this, but when do you anticipate ER?

You did not miss it. My anticipated ER is August 12.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galen said:


> Au- Oh that's how I am too...perpetually curious about all the variations out there.
> 
> My protocol is a long lupron protocol. Did BCPs for 3+ weeks (will be 25 days by the time I take my last one tomorrow). Started lupron and will take for about 12 days before adding in stims and decreasing lupron. I'm starting out on 300 Follistim for 3 days, then decrease to 225 and add in 75 Menopur.
> 
> Do you guys have good to high AMH levels? Maybe that is contributing to OHSS potential?
> 
> Mine seems to be rapidly declining, so not likely much OHSS risk for me...

I dont remember what my AMH was when they tested other than it was in the "normal" range.


----------



## Blue12

Galen said:


> Au- Oh that's how I am too...perpetually curious about all the variations out there.
> 
> My protocol is a long lupron protocol. Did BCPs for 3+ weeks (will be 25 days by the time I take my last one tomorrow). Started lupron and will take for about 12 days before adding in stims and decreasing lupron. I'm starting out on 300 Follistim for 3 days, then decrease to 225 and add in 75 Menopur.
> 
> Do you guys have good to high AMH levels? Maybe that is contributing to OHSS potential?
> 
> Mine seems to be rapidly declining, so not likely much OHSS risk for me...

My amh is quite high at 34. That's part of te risk for ohss.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I just looked up my AMH in my book of notes from lab results and it was 4.7 that was 3 months ago.


----------



## 4magpies

My AMH is 52 so I'm super high risk of OHSS. 

Still no AF!!!! Driving me nuts.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hello everyone,
I am currently waiting for AF (should be here in the next 2 weeks) in order to begin BCP IVF #3. Meds have been ordered and are scheduled to arrive today!


----------



## AuCa

Welcome Lucinda!! 

My AMH was never measured (they don't usually run this test here in Canada unless they suspect DOR), I had my Day 3 FSH and antral follicle count done. And that showed that I have lots of baseline follicles. 

Good luck for your beta today Mells!
Is your ER today Brandy? Wishing you all the best and will be thinking of you!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Brandy goodluck with egg retrieval today!!!


----------



## Prayerful

Welcome Lucinda!

Good luck on your beta Mells! And good luck to Brandy and Blue on your ER!!

AuCa - So glad the baseline scan went well for you!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Yes it's today!! I am checked in and waiting :) Husband already did his part haha now its up to me ;) 


Cant wait to hear the beta Mells


----------



## Mells54

Still waiting for my beta. I even called and they said they had to pull my file and call back. I know they close for lunch so probably will have to wait until this afternoon. Don't they know how impatient I am! :haha:


----------



## mission_mommy

*mells -*was away for a while..glad to see the developments!!..waiting to hear your beta too..hope its an awesome number!


----------



## Mells54

2nd beta is in at 468. That's a doubling time of 40 hours. Woohoo!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats Mell so excited for you!

Hi everyone! I am still super loopy I just got home from ER boy they gave me a lot of good drugs haha.

They retrieved 31 eggs so we will have to see what the fertilization report brings tomorrow... They said I wouldn't hear from them till tomorrow afternoon as the doctor is the one that calls personally instead of the nurse.

I am very happy with the number but I am hoping there was a large # that are healthy/fertilized ;) 

Hope all is well.. I cant focus enough to do personals right now sorry. DH is going to spoil me with my favorite starbucks and a bowl of Pho from my favorite Vietnamese place after a very long nap.

If you saw this on another thread sorry I did copy/paste because I can't type well right now lol.


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, that is an awesome number of eggs. I'm excited to hear your fert report tomorrow. In the mean time hydrate and relax.


----------



## AuCa

Awesome Mells! :thumbup:

Hope you have a good nap Brandy! I LOVE Pho, I think I'll tell DH to get me some of that too once the day of ER comes...Crossing my fingers for an awesome fertilization report!


----------



## Galen

Wow, fantastic news from you girls!

Mells, that's a great rise. Congrats!!

Brandy, awesome cache of eggs retrieved! FX for great fert!

So interesting to hear more about others' AMH. Kind of makes me feel better that sometimes it's not even checked. My old RE seemed to put A LOT of emphasis on it, which why I have been stressing about the decline in mine. My new RE didn't really seem to care much, so that does seem to be saying something

My brain has giant holes in it, sorry. Who's up next for a hallmark cycle moment? Prayerful- I think it's suppression recheck for you tomorrow? Good luck!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galen said:


> Wow, fantastic news from you girls!
> 
> Mells, that's a great rise. Congrats!!
> 
> Brandy, awesome cache of eggs retrieved! FX for great fert!
> 
> So interesting to hear more about others' AMH. Kind of makes me feel better that sometimes it's not even checked. My old RE seemed to put A LOT of emphasis on it, which why I have been stressing about the decline in mine. My new RE didn't really seem to care much, so that does seem to be saying something
> 
> My brain has giant holes in it, sorry. Who's up next for a hallmark cycle moment? Prayerful- I think it's suppression recheck for you tomorrow? Good luck!!

I am with you Galen on the who's up next! We have so much going on I have a really hard time doing personals.


----------



## Mells54

Galen, I think AMH is more a factor depending on age and how long TTC. When I had my first IVF and didn't respond well, my RE checked my AMH and it was .76, he said that was bc I'm almost 40 and tried many years (almost 8) of different fertility treatments. Good luck.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Question about the lining for anyone that knows.... I have actually never had a discussion with the specialist about my lining other than the last couple ultrasounds he said it was 15mm and beautiful the words super juicy came out and I laughed. Everything I read makes it sound like it would be too thick and he said that is not the case.. any input?


----------



## Galen

Brandy- your RE sounds lighthearted and personable. I know some people prefer a more serious disposition where healthcare is involved, but I love a sense of humor!

I don't have anything scientific to add about your lining, but I do know my lining was 14mm the IVF cycle we got DD on! What does your reading say the problem with too much thickness is? Does it affect implantation or something?


----------



## LaylaShawn

Mells - Congrats!!! That's a wonderful beta!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galen said:


> Brandy- your RE sounds lighthearted and personable. I know some people prefer a more serious disposition where healthcare is involved, but I love a sense of humor!
> 
> I don't have anything scientific to add about your lining, but I do know my lining was 14mm the IVF cycle we got DD on! What does your reading say the problem with too much thickness is? Does it affect implantation or something?

Ya some of the stuff I was reading was that it would have issues implanting correctly.

Ya my RE is hysterical sometimes. He was doing a vaginal ultrasound and totally going off about the kardashians and the name of the baby etc.

He always find something totally off topic to talk about when he is doing vaginal stuff.


----------



## Galen

LOL, hilarious!! I love that!


----------



## esah

Hi all -- Just joining you here, on my 6th day of stims and they had me start Ganirelix tonight b/c my follicles are growing at a pretty fast rate. OW! It hurt not when I did the injection but afterwards, and still feels sore and is a little red spreading out from the site. Is this a common reaction? I've been icing my tummy - the other shots are kind of sore tonight too, not sure why. Maybe my body is just begging me to stop sticking needles in it :(. Hope everyone is doing well and I look forward to following along.


----------



## AuCa

esah said:


> Hi all -- Just joining you here, on my 6th day of stims and they had me start Ganirelix tonight b/c my follicles are growing at a pretty fast rate. OW! It hurt not when I did the injection but afterwards, and still feels sore and is a little red spreading out from the site. Is this a common reaction? I've been icing my tummy - the other shots are kind of sore tonight too, not sure why. Maybe my body is just begging me to stop sticking needles in it :(. Hope everyone is doing well and I look forward to following along.

Hi esah, nice to have someone here who is on a similar timeline as I am! :thumbup::thumbup: I am on Day 4 of injections and will be adding Ganirelix (just another version - cetrotide) tomorrow.
The pharmacist did warn me that the antagonist DOES cause skin rashes, itching and redness and told me to ice the injection spot before and after the injection. 

How are you doing today Brandy?


----------



## ~Brandy~

esah said:


> Hi all -- Just joining you here, on my 6th day of stims and they had me start Ganirelix tonight b/c my follicles are growing at a pretty fast rate. OW! It hurt not when I did the injection but afterwards, and still feels sore and is a little red spreading out from the site. Is this a common reaction? I've been icing my tummy - the other shots are kind of sore tonight too, not sure why. Maybe my body is just begging me to stop sticking needles in it :(. Hope everyone is doing well and I look forward to following along.

Welcome! I didn't have that issue but once. Just a few things to remember... make sure the alcohol has dried before sticking yourself and inject super slow. Once I started injecting very slow I didn't have any issues.



AuCa said:


> esah said:
> 
> 
> Hi all -- Just joining you here, on my 6th day of stims and they had me start Ganirelix tonight b/c my follicles are growing at a pretty fast rate. OW! It hurt not when I did the injection but afterwards, and still feels sore and is a little red spreading out from the site. Is this a common reaction? I've been icing my tummy - the other shots are kind of sore tonight too, not sure why. Maybe my body is just begging me to stop sticking needles in it :(. Hope everyone is doing well and I look forward to following along.
> 
> Hi esah, nice to have someone here who is on a similar timeline as I am! :thumbup::thumbup: I am on Day 4 of injections and will be adding Ganirelix (just another version - cetrotide) tomorrow.
> The pharmacist did warn me that the antagonist DOES cause skin rashes, itching and redness and told me to ice the injection spot before and after the injection.
> 
> How are you doing today Brandy?Click to expand...

My lower abdomen feels a little better I am upright atleast haha. But I have bloating from hell :( Imagine its OHSS and hoping to avoid it. I am gaining lbs fast though :( I am drinking lots of gatorade but I am taking in way more than I am putting out so I am watching that.

Wont be long now for you!


----------



## AuCa

Lol, glad you're upright! :hugs: I think as long as you're not getting completely dehydrated/start vomiting etc it's not severe OHSS yet. I'm really hoping that you can keep the OHSS under control :hugs: Are you doing a freeze-all cycle or are they considering a transfer (I think you said this before, I forgot...)

Yeah, I'm getting all nervous/excited about my first monitoring appointment which is tomorrow morning. I really want to know what is going on in there :haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

AuCa said:


> Lol, glad you're upright! :hugs: I think as long as you're not getting completely dehydrated/start vomiting etc it's not severe OHSS yet. I'm really hoping that you can keep the OHSS under control :hugs: Are you doing a freeze-all cycle or are they considering a transfer (I think you said this before, I forgot...)
> 
> Yeah, I'm getting all nervous/excited about my first monitoring appointment which is tomorrow morning. I really want to know what is going on in there :haha:

Waiting for the first appt is the worst. But tomorrow will come quickly.

He has mentioned a possible freeze all. But as it stands now he wants to do a fresh cycle.Cant remember if its today or tomorrow that I find out if it's a 3 or a 5 day xfer.

Theres always so much going on and so many questions that its hard to keep it all straight. I am pins and needles I wish they would just call and have a glowing report so I can stop stressing out.


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, waiting stinks!

AuCa, good luck for your first appt.


----------



## 4magpies

I still haven't had my period. It's now 2/3 days late. 

Ergh.


----------



## Mells54

4magpies said:


> I still haven't had my period. It's now 2/3 days late.
> 
> Ergh.

Never shows when it should!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> I still haven't had my period. It's now 2/3 days late.
> 
> Ergh.
> 
> Never shows when it should!Click to expand...

Mells did you already tell me and I forgot... Do you have another beta or a scan?


----------



## AuCa

Mells54 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> I still haven't had my period. It's now 2/3 days late.
> 
> Ergh.
> 
> Never shows when it should!Click to expand...

I know, that is SO true!!! Drove me crazy to wait for AF after BCP. I hope AF will show soon for you magpies!


----------



## ~Brandy~

:wohoo:

Doctor finally called with report!!

31 Retrieved
21 Mature
21 fertilised but 9 perished over night

12 remain and appear to be doing well! I will get another report tomorrow :happydance:


Grow babies grow :flower:


----------



## BabyDancing13

~Brandy~ said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> Doctor finally called with report!!
> 
> 31 Retrieved
> 21 Mature
> 21 fertilised but 9 perished over night
> 
> 12 remain and appear to be doing well! I will get another report tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> 
> Grow babies grow :flower:

That's fab! How many embies will you put back? x


----------



## ~Brandy~

BabyDancing13 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> Doctor finally called with report!!
> 
> 31 Retrieved
> 21 Mature
> 21 fertilised but 9 perished over night
> 
> 12 remain and appear to be doing well! I will get another report tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> 
> Grow babies grow :flower:
> 
> That's fab! How many embies will you put back? xClick to expand...

My doctor does 3 if you're over 35. I can finally rest now sheesh now I just have to hope nothing bad happens from now to day 5


----------



## BabyDancing13

~Brandy~ said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> Doctor finally called with report!!
> 
> 31 Retrieved
> 21 Mature
> 21 fertilised but 9 perished over night
> 
> 12 remain and appear to be doing well! I will get another report tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> 
> Grow babies grow :flower:
> 
> That's fab! How many embies will you put back? xClick to expand...
> 
> My doctor does 3 if you're over 35. I can finally rest now sheesh now I just have to hope nothing bad happens from now to day 5Click to expand...

I am keeping everything crossed for you- grow embies grow!!!


----------



## AuCa

Awesome Brandy!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Galen

Yay Brandy! Great report!! 

Good luck at your monitoring visit tomorrow Au!!

Hello Esah!


----------



## Mells54

Yeah Brandy! Sounds like you are off to a good start...can you imagine triplets!!!!

My scan is scheduled for 24 Jul, so I'm stuck in TWW he'll again until then!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Yeah Brandy! Sounds like you are off to a good start...can you imagine triplets!!!!
> 
> My scan is scheduled for 24 Jul, so I'm stuck in TWW he'll again until then!

the 24th is my OTD!

Triplets oh my. The # of babies only concerns me when it gets to triplets and higher due to health concerns for me and the babies. I would have a horrible time if they had to be cared for in the NICU.


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah Brandy! Sounds like you are off to a good start...can you imagine triplets!!!!
> 
> My scan is scheduled for 24 Jul, so I'm stuck in TWW he'll again until then!
> 
> the 24th is my OTD!
> 
> Triplets oh my. The # of babies only concerns me when it gets to triplets and higher due to health concerns for me and the babies. I would have a horrible time if they had to be cared for in the NICU.Click to expand...

Yeah for the 24th!!!!

My cousin had twins and one was in the NICU and one was at home. Boy she was running herself ragged going back and forth. :dohh:


----------



## Blue12

~Brandy~ said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> Doctor finally called with report!!
> 
> 31 Retrieved
> 21 Mature
> 21 fertilised but 9 perished over night
> 
> 12 remain and appear to be doing well! I will get another report tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> 
> Grow babies grow :flower:
> 
> That's fab! How many embies will you put back? xClick to expand...
> 
> My doctor does 3 if you're over 35. I can finally rest now sheesh now I just have to hope nothing bad happens from now to day 5Click to expand...

Wow!!! 3 is a lot. Most places I know rarely even do 2 and are only willing to do 1 

You have a good chance of multiples!!! Exciting!


----------



## Galen

Blue, I just noticed your DD is 3 days older than mine....8/19/11! :)

Prayerful, hope suppression visit was good!


----------



## Blue12

Galen said:


> Blue, I just noticed your DD is 3 days older than mine....8/19/11! :)
> 
> Prayerful, hope suppression visit was good!

Galen that's awesome. Such a fun age isn't it!!!!


----------



## Mells54

Galen said:


> Blue, I just noticed your DD is 3 days older than mine....8/19/11! :)
> 
> Prayerful, hope suppression visit was good!

My birthday is 8/19! :thumbup:


----------



## AuCa

Ladies, can you give me some input on my first u/s (after 4 days of stimms)? I'm so nervous about it since I have no idea what is considered "normal" (if there is such a thing)...

I seem to have one lead follicle which is currently 1.3 cm, then 5 more follies around 1cm (range of 0.6cm - 1.1cm), the other ones are less than 0.5 (don't think they counted these). It seems like they're a bit worried about that one big follicle and asked me to come back in 2 days. Is this worrisome (I guess the worry would be that the one follicle overtakes and the other ones won't grow properly?)??? I also have to start the antagonist today because that one follicle is already so big.

Any input would be appreciated, thanks!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

AuCa said:


> Ladies, can you give me some input on my first u/s (after 4 days of stimms)? I'm so nervous about it since I have no idea what is considered "normal" (if there is such a thing)...
> 
> I seem to have one lead follicle which is currently 1.3 cm, then 5 more follies around 1cm (range of 0.6cm - 1.1cm), the other ones are less than 0.5 (don't think they counted these). It seems like they're a bit worried about that one big follicle and asked me to come back in 2 days. Is this worrisome (I guess the worry would be that the one follicle overtakes and the other ones won't grow properly?)??? I also have to start the antagonist today because that one follicle is already so big.
> 
> Any input would be appreciated, thanks!!!

I wouldnt worry AU! It's too early to tell. My doctor had me in every 2 days as well for scan ;) He would change my doseage to let the smaller ones catch up and to stunt the lead one. They will know more once they add the other meds in.


----------



## esah

My follicles seem to be all different sizes as well. I went for my second scan today (after 7 days of stims).The dr. said only three (out of about 15) were above 16mm which is the threshold for retrieval so 2 more days of stimming. The others are in the 11 to 13 range I think. I hope they'll be able to get big enough by Sunday - should I be worried at all? I guess they will just keep me on the stims as long as is needed? 

Brandy, your #s after retrieval sound great! And thanks for the tip on injecting slowly, I usually am going as fast as I can b/c I hate injections so much and just want the needle out. 

AuCa, I'm pretty sure that one of my follicles at the beginning was way bigger than the others as well but they didn't seem concerned. They did start me on the antagonist (Ganirelix) a day early to make sure I didn't ovulate.


----------



## Mells54

AuCa, I still think it is too early for you to worry. They will see how things go in a couple of days and possibly adjust your meds. Did they do bloodwork today?

Esah, I stimmed for 14 days bc I was a slow responder. I still got 11 eggs. Sometimes heat can help with growth. I used a heating pad each night of stimming for about a half hour.


----------



## AuCa

Mells54 said:


> AuCa, I still think it is too early for you to worry. They will see how things go in a couple of days and possibly adjust your meds. Did they do bloodwork today?

Yes, they did, but they'll only call me if the blood work turns out "not normal" (whatever that means...). They said if the estrogen was off they would call me, otherwise I should just come back on Sunday. If they call they'll probably do so in the next hour or so...

Esah - thanks for your input! It's so good to go through this with somebody else! I also inject really slowly (and I jab the needle in really quick) and this worked for me so far (no bruising yet). The nurse told me to take about 10sec for the Luveris and cetrotide/ganirelix shots.


----------



## ~Brandy~

esah said:


> My follicles seem to be all different sizes as well. I went for my second scan today (after 7 days of stims).The dr. said only three (out of about 15) were above 16mm which is the threshold for retrieval so 2 more days of stimming. The others are in the 11 to 13 range I think. I hope they'll be able to get big enough by Sunday - should I be worried at all? I guess they will just keep me on the stims as long as is needed?
> 
> Brandy, your #s after retrieval sound great! And thanks for the tip on injecting slowly, I usually am going as fast as I can b/c I hate injections so much and just want the needle out.
> 
> AuCa, I'm pretty sure that one of my follicles at the beginning was way bigger than the others as well but they didn't seem concerned. They did start me on the antagonist (Ganirelix) a day early to make sure I didn't ovulate.

I was concerned on my 2nd to last scan because I had alot that were 14MM. He told me not to worry because they would grow 2-3MM within about 48 hours so for your mind sake just assume that they will catch up!


Oh had to edit because i forgot to add mine did they grew a little over 3 each..


----------



## Galen

Blue- Agree! So hard to keep a straight face sometimes! Lots of fun.

Mells- No way?! I think that's a sign! :)

Au- I agree that it's early- too early to tell- but also, positvely, early enough to make impactful changes! So do you go back Saturday?


----------



## Galen

Mells- thanks for the heating pad tip! Going to try that!

Esah-sounds like you have enough time for them to catch up!


----------



## AuCa

Galen said:


> Au- I agree that it's early- too early to tell- but also, positvely, early enough to make impactful changes! So do you go back Saturday?

Ok, good. I feel more calm now. Thanks so much everybody!!!:hugs::hugs:

Clinic just called and told me to slightly increase my dose (from 125 to 150IU Gonal) today. I'll be going back on Sunday.


----------



## ~Brandy~

AuCa said:


> Galen said:
> 
> 
> Au- I agree that it's early- too early to tell- but also, positvely, early enough to make impactful changes! So do you go back Saturday?
> 
> Ok, good. I feel more calm now. Thanks so much everybody!!!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Clinic just called and told me to slightly increase my dose (from 125 to 150IU Gonal) today. I'll be going back on Sunday.Click to expand...

I wish they told you what you E2 levels are thats a clear indication of the eggs.


----------



## AuCa

~Brandy~ said:


> I wish they told you what you E2 levels are thats a clear indication of the eggs.

Yeah, I know :wacko: I really need to push and ask them next time. She only said that my E2 levels were "good". Whatever that means....My clinic unfortunately is horrible in volunteering information, I have to always ask for everything and often I just forget....


----------



## ~Brandy~

AuCa said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I wish they told you what you E2 levels are thats a clear indication of the eggs.
> 
> Yeah, I know :wacko: I really need to push and ask them next time. She only said that my E2 levels were "good". Whatever that means....My clinic unfortunately is horrible in volunteering information, I have to always ask for everything and often I just forget....Click to expand...

Your E2 levels normally coincide with your egg count. So you can have follies but they can be empty and or have multiple eggs in them.

So for example my E2 on the day of retrieval was 6200 so it was spot on with 200 per egg... and my calculation worked they retrieved 31 eggs. 31x200= 6200.

I have seen others calculate it though by 150 per egg so its all depending upon the fertility doc. But they use this as a rough estimate.


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> AuCa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I wish they told you what you E2 levels are thats a clear indication of the eggs.
> 
> Yeah, I know :wacko: I really need to push and ask them next time. She only said that my E2 levels were "good". Whatever that means....My clinic unfortunately is horrible in volunteering information, I have to always ask for everything and often I just forget....Click to expand...
> 
> Your E2 levels normally coincide with your egg count. So you can have follies but they can be empty and or have multiple eggs in them.
> 
> So for example my E2 on the day of retrieval was 6200 so it was spot on with 200 per egg... and my calculation worked they retrieved 31 eggs. 31x200= 6200.
> 
> I have seen others calculate it though by 150 per egg so its all depending upon the fertility doc. But they use this as a rough estimate.Click to expand...

Brandy, I never heard that before. I never knew what my E2 was only bc it was never a concern for me.


----------



## AuCa

OK, need to come off my self-pity train - how is everybody else doing???
Brandy - how is your OHSS? I hope you're feeling ok! Thanks for the info on the E2 levels, that is super helpful!


----------



## ~Brandy~

AuCa said:


> OK, need to come off my self-pity train - how is everybody else doing???
> Brandy - how is your OHSS? I hope you're feeling ok! Thanks for the info on the E2 levels, that is super helpful!

So my abdomen isnt so sore today YAY! I havent taken any pain meds or even over the counter because if I do then its hard to gauge when it is truely getting better.

I have to say in the last 3 days I have drank 80 oz per day of gatorade and consumed every bit of salt that I could get my hands on lol. Yesterday I was starting to panic that it wasnt going to get better and that I would have to be drained.. I have gained 15lbs in 5 days. Yesterday I would feel like I had to go pee but very little would come out each time. Today total opposite every 30 minutes I am going large amounts!! YAY so I am hoping to wake up tomorrow to a noticeable change.

But whats weird is I started feeling sick to my stomach like morning sickness starting today. I cant take more than a bite or 2 of something before I feel like its going to come back up :( 

But I will take the sick stomach over bloating and potential internal drowing death any day haha.

I went from 140-155 and look 4 months pregnant atleast!


----------



## Galen

OMG 15 lbs in 3 days! EEK, I bet that is super uncomfy!! Hoping you continue to improve rapidly....so you can get to incubating! Do you know transfer date?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Brandy hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galen said:


> OMG 15 lbs in 3 days! EEK, I bet that is super uncomfy!! Hoping you continue to improve rapidly....so you can get to incubating! Do you know transfer date?

Dr just called and said all 12 are doing well and that he wants to do a 5D transfer so I go Monday at 2:15 to pick up the embabies!!


----------



## Galen

That is an awesome update!!


----------



## Blue12

~Brandy~ said:


> AuCa said:
> 
> 
> OK, need to come off my self-pity train - how is everybody else doing???
> Brandy - how is your OHSS? I hope you're feeling ok! Thanks for the info on the E2 levels, that is super helpful!
> 
> So my abdomen isnt so sore today YAY! I havent taken any pain meds or even over the counter because if I do then its hard to gauge when it is truely getting better.
> 
> I have to say in the last 3 days I have drank 80 oz per day of gatorade and consumed every bit of salt that I could get my hands on lol. Yesterday I was starting to panic that it wasnt going to get better and that I would have to be drained.. I have gained 15lbs in 5 days. Yesterday I would feel like I had to go pee but very little would come out each time. Today total opposite every 30 minutes I am going large amounts!! YAY so I am hoping to wake up tomorrow to a noticeable change.
> 
> But whats weird is I started feeling sick to my stomach like morning sickness starting today. I cant take more than a bite or 2 of something before I feel like its going to come back up :(
> 
> But I will take the sick stomach over bloating and potential internal drowing death any day haha.
> 
> I went from 140-155 and look 4 months pregnant atleast!Click to expand...

Did you mention the weight gain to the dr? That is significant and a serious sign of ohss and is possible that it could still get worse which I sure hope it doesn't for you!!! It's good you're drinking tons of Gatorade - my dr told me not to drink any other fluids at all. I would speak to them though. 

Also i found the side affects of progesterone make me feel a bit sick too.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuCa said:
> 
> 
> OK, need to come off my self-pity train - how is everybody else doing???
> Brandy - how is your OHSS? I hope you're feeling ok! Thanks for the info on the E2 levels, that is super helpful!
> 
> So my abdomen isnt so sore today YAY! I havent taken any pain meds or even over the counter because if I do then its hard to gauge when it is truely getting better.
> 
> I have to say in the last 3 days I have drank 80 oz per day of gatorade and consumed every bit of salt that I could get my hands on lol. Yesterday I was starting to panic that it wasnt going to get better and that I would have to be drained.. I have gained 15lbs in 5 days. Yesterday I would feel like I had to go pee but very little would come out each time. Today total opposite every 30 minutes I am going large amounts!! YAY so I am hoping to wake up tomorrow to a noticeable change.
> 
> But whats weird is I started feeling sick to my stomach like morning sickness starting today. I cant take more than a bite or 2 of something before I feel like its going to come back up :(
> 
> But I will take the sick stomach over bloating and potential internal drowing death any day haha.
> 
> I went from 140-155 and look 4 months pregnant atleast!Click to expand...
> 
> Did you mention the weight gain to the dr? That is significant and a serious sign of ohss and is possible that it could still get worse which I sure hope it doesn't for you!!! It's good you're drinking tons of Gatorade - my dr told me not to drink any other fluids at all. I would speak to them though.
> 
> Also i found the side affects of progesterone make me feel a bit sick too.Click to expand...


Yes I am in touch with them daily to report my weight. They have me on cabergoline as well for OHSS. They are not concerned because I am urinating alot and my urine is clear since I have drank so much it doesnt stay in me long enough to turn yellow haha.

The only thing I can eat that hasnt make me wanna gag is PHO broth.


----------



## AuCa

So happy your embies are all doing well Brandy!!! I really hope you'll feel much better soon, but it sounds like your OHSS is not too worrisome right now. I've never had it but was told that it's a bit of an up and down for a while (some days you feel better and then you feel worse again).


----------



## Blue12

I'm pupo with 2 perfect 8 cell embryos. Dr said they look amazing. Now the wait and hoping.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> I'm pupo with 2 perfect 8 cell embryos. Dr said they look amazing. Now the wait and hoping.

:thumbup: cant wait to hear the BFP!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Blue12 said:


> I'm pupo with 2 perfect 8 cell embryos. Dr said they look amazing. Now the wait and hoping.

How exciting- best of luck! What will you do during the 2WW? :coffee: x


----------



## esah

Wow great news on the embryos Brandy and Blue2. Good luck! 
Thanks for the info on E2. I just noticed that my estradiol levels from my appointment yesterday (after 7 days of stim) are only 1097 up from 1034 2 days prior, w/ 15 follies. Does that seem low or is there a big jump at the end?


----------



## ~Brandy~

esah said:


> Wow great news on the embryos Brandy and Blue2. Good luck!
> Thanks for the info on E2. I just noticed that my estradiol levels from my appointment yesterday (after 7 days of stim) are only 1097 up from 1034 2 days prior, w/ 15 follies. Does that seem low or is there a big jump at the end?

Mine started jumping near the end. I went from 1100 to over 3000 in 3 days. By retrieval I was up to 6200


----------



## Galen

Blue- fx! Good luck! Baby dust! Wonderful to hear they looked so well! When is test time?

Esah- I recall in my previous cycles being told that e2 can double nearly everyday toward the end


----------



## Blue12

I'm going to test at 12 dpo or 9dp3dt or 13dpo 10dp3dt

But my otd at clinic is 14dp3dt


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> I'm going to test at 12 dpo or 9dp3dt or 13dpo 10dp3dt
> 
> But my otd at clinic is 14dp3dt

So it wont be long now :happydance:

I have been testing my trigger all the way out of my system ;) Today was my first BFN!


----------



## Mells54

Brandy and Blue I can't wait until you BFPs start rolling in. :happydance:


----------



## Prayerful

What a happy thread this has been over the past few days!... Congrats on the excellent betas, Mells! Praying for you, Brandy and Blue. Can't wait to hear about your BFPs!!

Welcome Esah! Good luck!!

Brandy, I didn't realize that about the E2 levels. So what does it mean when your E2 levels can't be suppressed prior to starting stims? Mine still didn't go down to where they wanted it. It went from 64.4 to 61.8 and they wanted it less than 50. I also had one lead follie already at 11mm. The other 12 are <10. Thankfully despite all that they said I could still start stims though! First ones were tonight!! DH did all three shots and he did such a great job! His technique has definitely improved. :thumbup:

Galen, how are things going for you?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> What a happy thread this has been over the past few days!... Congrats on the excellent betas, Mells! Praying for you, Brandy and Blue. Can't wait to hear about your BFPs!!
> 
> Welcome Esah! Good luck!!
> 
> Brandy, I didn't realize that about the E2 levels. So what does it mean when your E2 levels can't be suppressed prior to starting stims? Mine still didn't go down to where they wanted it. It went from 64.4 to 61.8 and they wanted it less than 50. I also had one lead follie already at 11mm. The other 12 are <10. Thankfully despite all that they said I could still start stims though! First ones were tonight!! DH did all three shots and he did such a great job! His technique has definitely improved. :thumbup:
> 
> Galen, how are things going for you?


I am not really sure Prayerful. 62 though doesnt seem high for a starting # to me though Sorry I havent had any experience with E2 being more than 50 prior to stims.


----------



## Galen

Prayerful- so excited you were able to get started! Not sure what it means about the estradiol in the 60's vs below 50, unless its just that one follicle putting out a little E2. Your ovaries are so ready to go, they cannot be contained!! :)

Doing well here. Just lupron until the end of this week. Suppression appt is Wednesday.

Interested in your thoughts/recommendations here: what have you all been advised/done regarding caffeine and alcohol in cycle? I do like a glass of red wine occasionally during the week, but I can skip that no big deal. I REALLY like coffee in the morning though so I am more apprehensive about cold turkey quitting that. I honestly can't remember what I did last time....tea and decaf maybe? Been reading lately though even decaf may be a no-no


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galen said:


> Prayerful- so excited you were able to get started! Not sure what it means about the estradiol in the 60's vs below 50, unless its just that one follicle putting out a little E2. Your ovaries are so ready to go, they cannot be contained!! :)
> 
> Doing well here. Just lupron until the end of this week. Suppression appt is Wednesday.
> 
> Interested in your thoughts/recommendations here: what have you all been advised/done regarding caffeine and alcohol in cycle? I do like a glass of red wine occasionally during the week, but I can skip that no big deal. I REALLY like coffee in the morning though so I am more apprehensive about cold turkey quitting that. I honestly can't remember what I did last time....tea and decaf maybe? Been reading lately though even decaf may be a no-no

My doctor is completely fine with caffeine thank god. Just no alcohol.


----------



## Prayerful

I was told no alcohol and minimal caffeine. We did have some wine though on our anniversary a couple days after I started the Lupron. I also still have one can of soda 3-4 days per week. I'm not a coffee drinker.


----------



## Rosie06

Galen said:


> Prayerful- so excited you were able to get started! Not sure what it means about the estradiol in the 60's vs below 50, unless its just that one follicle putting out a little E2. Your ovaries are so ready to go, they cannot be contained!! :)
> 
> Doing well here. Just lupron until the end of this week. Suppression appt is Wednesday.
> 
> Interested in your thoughts/recommendations here: what have you all been advised/done regarding caffeine and alcohol in cycle? I do like a glass of red wine occasionally during the week, but I can skip that no big deal. I REALLY like coffee in the morning though so I am more apprehensive about cold turkey quitting that. I honestly can't remember what I did last time....tea and decaf maybe? Been reading lately though even decaf may be a no-no

in one of the packs we got it says to avoid alcohol 3months prior to egg collection as it can effect the development of both egg and sperm and this is the length of the development cycle o egg and sperm, caffenine was fine just not loads of it, on my 2010 cycle we quit alcohol all together and I had 1 coffee on a morning (im no good to anyone without a coffee first!) however when I was PG with dd coffee gave me raging headaches and ever since then I can give or take it something I never thought could ever happen! again this time weve both cut out alcohol, I just think there isn't much you can control with IVF so if there is something we can do then we will give it a go x


----------



## 4magpies

I still have the odd drink bit it's not like I binge drink, probably equates to a glass a week and its usually red wine. 

Still not got my period. Now 5/6 days late.


----------



## Mells54

I haven't had caffeine except for an occasional soda, but nothing since my BFP. I agree that if it can help to avoid it, I do...but you don't want to stress yourself over not being able to have it bc that can have the reverse effects. I think anything in moderation, but a definite no to alcohol considering the number of meds you will be on during stimming.


----------



## esah

I was at a wedding this weekend, so I asked the nurses whether it would be ok to have a few glasses of champagne. They said no problem at all, it wouldn't interfere with the medications. I did have a glass or so, but I agree probably best not to for egg development. I kind of wish I'd just stuck to my guns and held off. My trigger shot is tonight, egg retrieval set for Tuesday - nervous and scared at the moment but I think once the trigger shot is done, I'll feel more excited/hopeful.


----------



## AuCa

The docs at our clinic don't say anything about either caffeine or alcohol. They seem to think that neither one of them would be too harmful unless consumption is excessive. I limit my coffee to 1-2 max/day and stopped drinking about a month ago (I never drink much though, maybe 1 glass of wine every 2 weeks).


QUESTION - I am really distraught again today as on my 2nd scan there was not much change and our RE suggested we might want to think about cancelling the cycle :nope::nope::nope:
I have one group of 5-6 follicles in the lead, which the RE said is a quite poor outcome based on my FSH/antral follicle count. He said we "could do much better" and thus questioned if we wanted to go ahead. I have 5 more smaller follicles (around 6-7mm), but the gap is so large that he thinks they'll probably not catch up to the bigger ones (they are already 1.8cm, 1.7cm, 1.4cm, 1.3cm, 1cm, 0.9cm). This is after 6 days of stims. They increased my Gonal from 125IU to 150IU 2 days ago and increased it again to 175IU for the next 2 days. I'm supposed to go back for another u/s on Tuesday and then make a decision.
I don't know how I would handle the cycle being cancelled to be honest. What would you ladies do? Go ahead with the 5-6 follicles I have? Or cancel?


----------



## Galen

Thanks for all your input ladies! It sounds like the consensus vote is a little coffee in the morning might still be OK! I'll do my best, but won't stress if I need a cup. No more wine for me...although I definitely haven't come anywhere close to that 3 months prior mark! ;) I agree, that if there is something we can control , by all means we should. DH and I just realized that we will be about 3-4 days into our beach vacation (with friends AND family) when test time rolls around. I guess if it's BFN I can console myself with a glass then....

Au- I am so sorry to hear you are faced with this decision. I can imagine it would feel very difficult to let go of this cycle you have already invested so much in. After all, it only takes 1 embie, so 5-6 eggs doesn't sound half bad really. Heck, I fear I may only have 5-6 anyway with my aging ovaries. That said, if finances are a big consideration as you go through this, maybe it is wise to spare the bulk of the cost of this cycle and put it toward a new one with a more effective protocol? Have you asked your doctor what he would do if he were you (or if you were his wife, or whatever)? Yours was an antagonist protocol, yes?

Esah- Go girl! So have things settled out for you a bit? Good luck on Tuesday!!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi everyone, I've been reading through your stories the last few days and I wanted to actually post and wish everyone well with their cycles and bfps! I'm on stim day 6 of my second IVF cycle and wanted to find some support, can I join you all? ;) it's funny but I can't remember how I felt during my first IVF cycle, it's amazing now quickly I put it all behind me once we were pregnant with DD. I'm feeling awful this cycle, exhausted -literally more tired all day than I can remember ever feeling, constant headache, and now I'm really nauseated. Anyone else feel like this? I had a scan this morning and i had 4 follies that were 13, 2 that were 11, and about 19 smaller, hoping a few more catch up. Trigger should be wed or thurs...can't believe how fast it's happening!!

Happy to be back on BnB, it's been awhile, hope everyone is feeling good tonight :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

welcome W8ing!! 


OMG my ET isnt even until tomorrow and I am so exhausted and sick to my stomach that I cant get anything done. Seriously I went to walmart a whole 2 minutes from my house walked in and got like 5 things from a list of like 25 and just checked out and left lol.

It has to be the PIO injections thats when it all started.

I feel flipping pregnant but I am not even PUPO YET!


----------



## esah

AuCa said:


> QUESTION - I am really distraught again today as on my 2nd scan there was not much change and our RE suggested we might want to think about cancelling the cycle :nope::nope::nope:
> I have one group of 5-6 follicles in the lead, which the RE said is a quite poor outcome based on my FSH/antral follicle count. He said we "could do much better" and thus questioned if we wanted to go ahead. I have 5 more smaller follicles (around 6-7mm), but the gap is so large that he thinks they'll probably not catch up to the bigger ones (they are already 1.8cm, 1.7cm, 1.4cm, 1.3cm, 1cm, 0.9cm). This is after 6 days of stims. They increased my Gonal from 125IU to 150IU 2 days ago and increased it again to 175IU for the next 2 days. I'm supposed to go back for another u/s on Tuesday and then make a decision.
> I don't know how I would handle the cycle being cancelled to be honest. What would you ladies do? Go ahead with the 5-6 follicles I have? Or cancel?

So sorry to hear this AuCa. It's a tough choice b/c like Galen says you could absolutely get pregnant just from what you have. If it were me, because I'm pretty risk averse, and we only have a certain amount we can ultimately spend on IVF, I would probably cut bait before having to go through the rest of the cycle. But if you would be ok with going through this cycle and trying again if it fails, you could take your chances and it could turn out great. Hopefully the u/s on Tuesday will give you some more info as to how many eggs you'll have to work with. To me the dose of stims you're on seems kind of low based on what my clinic does. Like you, I have good FSH/natural follicle count (unexplained infertility), and I responded very well to a 150mg of Clomid (3 follicles), and yet they had me on 225 of Gonal F + 75 Menopur from the start. Anyway, good luck with mulling this over and at least you can feel grateful that you are a good IVF candidate overall, even if this cycle didn't go exactly as planned.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Tomorrow!! Can't wait to hear how it goes brandy! Fxed!!


----------



## Blue12

esah said:


> AuCa said:
> 
> 
> QUESTION - I am really distraught again today as on my 2nd scan there was not much change and our RE suggested we might want to think about cancelling the cycle :nope::nope::nope:
> I have one group of 5-6 follicles in the lead, which the RE said is a quite poor outcome based on my FSH/antral follicle count. He said we "could do much better" and thus questioned if we wanted to go ahead. I have 5 more smaller follicles (around 6-7mm), but the gap is so large that he thinks they'll probably not catch up to the bigger ones (they are already 1.8cm, 1.7cm, 1.4cm, 1.3cm, 1cm, 0.9cm). This is after 6 days of stims. They increased my Gonal from 125IU to 150IU 2 days ago and increased it again to 175IU for the next 2 days. I'm supposed to go back for another u/s on Tuesday and then make a decision.
> I don't know how I would handle the cycle being cancelled to be honest. What would you ladies do? Go ahead with the 5-6 follicles I have? Or cancel?
> 
> So sorry to hear this AuCa. It's a tough choice b/c like Galen says you could absolutely get pregnant just from what you have. If it were me, because I'm pretty risk averse, and we only have a certain amount we can ultimately spend on IVF, I would probably cut bait before having to go through the rest of the cycle. But if you would be ok with going through this cycle and trying again if it fails, you could take your chances and it could turn out great. Hopefully the u/s on Tuesday will give you some more info as to how many eggs you'll have to work with. To me the dose of stims you're on seems kind of low based on what my clinic does. Like you, I have good FSH/natural follicle count (unexplained infertility), and I responded very well to a 150mg of Clomid (3 follicles), and yet they had me on 225 of Gonal F + 75 Menopur from the start. Anyway, good luck with mulling this over and at least you can feel grateful that you are a good IVF candidate overall, even if this cycle didn't go exactly as planned.Click to expand...

AuCa. What a tough and horrible decision to make. I would ask the dr to clarify between 5-6 retrieved or 5-6 mature. I say that because my scans consistently showed between 8-12 follicles around the same size but the one fs kept saying she really only thought I would have 3 that would be just right. Well I ended up with 8 retrieved and 4 mature and all fertilized and one stopped growing so I ended up with 3 like she said. 

Looking at your numbers (although everyone is different and it is early to tell) I would think you may have 1 or 2 that will be mature. 
On my day 6 of stims I had 2x1.5, 2x1.45, 2x1.4, 3x13.5, 2x1.2 and many more that were between .9 and 1.1. I stayed on a low dose purposely because my first cycle I had severe ohss and my quality was compromised. 

Not sure if any of this information is helpful. 

Hugs hugs hugs


----------



## Blue12

Good luck tomorrow brandy. What time is transfer?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Good luck tomorrow brandy. What time is transfer?

Not until 245pm omg going to be a really really long day.


----------



## AuCa

*Esah* - yeah, I have no idea why they started me SO low. I also think that if I had started with at least 175 or 200 IU Gonal things would look much different. But too late now....

*Blue* - They mean 5-6 retrieved, not mature. He said he would probably end up with 1 or 2 embryos and nothing to freeze. Thanks for the info, everything is helpful right now. But like you said, it's so hard to tell because everybody seems to be so different. I'm guessing I would stim about 4 more days. My follicles seem to grow very fast (I already had several around 1cm after 4 days with one at 1.3cm already at that time, then they grew another 5mm the next 2 days), so I'm hoping for some mature ones....

Good luck with your transfer tomorrow Brandy!


----------



## ~Brandy~

AuCa said:


> *Esah* - yeah, I have no idea why they started me SO low. I also think that if I had started with at least 175 or 200 IU Gonal things would look much different. But too late now....
> 
> *Blue* - They mean 5-6 retrieved, not mature. He said he would probably end up with 1 or 2 embryos and nothing to freeze. Thanks for the info, everything is helpful right now. But like you said, it's so hard to tell because everybody seems to be so different. I'm guessing I would stim about 4 more days. My follicles seem to grow very fast (I already had several around 1cm after 4 days with one at 1.3cm already at that time, then they grew another 5mm the next 2 days), so I'm hoping for some mature ones....
> 
> Good luck with your transfer tomorrow Brandy!

Thank you!


I dont know what to say in your case because you could have 1 or 2 but they are great quality and work so I hate to give incorrect advice.


----------



## esah

AuCa said:


> *Esah* - yeah, I have no idea why they started me SO low. I also think that if I had started with at least 175 or 200 IU Gonal things would look much different. But too late now....

Right the only reason I mention this is that on a new cycle/higher dose you might have a much better response. But hopefully they'll grow lots before Tuesday and you'll be good to go. Fingers x'ed.


----------



## Mells54

Brandy...super exciting. And yes PIO is a PIA, literally. It messes with you enough especially during the TWW that you just never know what's going on in there :haha:

W8ing, are you on PIO yet? I was on Lupron and that is known to give headaches. Good luck this cycle.

AuCa, tough decision. My first IVF was cancelled due to low response. My dr did and IUI in place just so it didnt feel like a wasted cycle. My second IVf they started out much more aggressive with a different protocol, and I got 11 eggs, due to DOR the quality wasn't good. So many people have said that the first cycle seems like a "practice" bc FS/RE doesn't know what the outcome will be. Of course for some it works perfectly, others more realistically need an adjustment to meds or change of protocol. We decided to go with a cancelled cycle simply bc we trust our RE and he said that if it was his wife/sister/daughter he would cancel the cycle. I think you have to consider your options financially and mentally. You also need your RE to give you an honest assessment. Sorry for the novel just wanted to share my story.

Blue, when is transfer for you?

Esah and Galen :hi:


----------



## AuCa

Thanks Mells! It's very helpful to hear other women's stories! :hugs: I'm sorry you had to cancel you first IVF. How did you cope with it mentally?
I think what really makes me wanting to go forward with it are 2 things:

1.) We can't convert it into an IUI (DH has nowhere near enough sperm for it); so if we cancel that's it.
2.) If we can't do it now it'll be another few months before we can attempt it again (several factors including our RE being away, then us being away, our clinic putting us back on a wait list and wanting me to run more tests etc). We have waited for this for more than 6 months, and having to cancel and wait another couple of months would probably drive me insane. But I realize that this might be happening....


----------



## Galen

Welcome w8ing!! Good luck with the rest of your stims!

Brandy- will be sending the good vibes your way tomorrow afternoon!

Au- thinking of you and hugs. Reading your latest post, if the finances aren't a big stress, I might be inclined to just push through myself. But thats just me. Hopefully with some time to sleep on it, you and DH will feel more at ease with the decision that is right for you.


----------



## Galen

Hi Mells!


----------



## Prayerful

Esah - You're so close to the finish line! Good luck on Tuesday!!

AuCa - So sorry you are faced with that decision. I wish I had advice to give you but I will pray that this next scan shows better results.

W8ing - Welcome! I have definitely been feeling very fatigued lately too. No issues with headaches or nausea though. I hope those symptoms clear up for you soon!

Brandy - Good luck with the transfer tomorrow!!


----------



## esah

Trigger shot was so much easier than expected! PHEW.


----------



## Rosie06

Auca so sorry your having to deal with this situation, I remember someone telling me that however many follies you have on your baseline scan after you af is roughly how many eggs you will get despite other follies growing with the meds (if that makes sense) has he said you will get roughly 6 mature eggs? if so that is still a very good number plus like others have said it only takes 1, ive had 2 IVF cycles and have never managed to get any to freeze, you need to weigh up your options and work out whats going to be beter for you both financially and mentally plus you have another couple of days yet and the follies may surprise you! fingers crossed and good luck!

Brandy good luck for ET!!!

Esah good luck for your EC!

Mells how are you doing lovely?

Have my appt on Thursday to get my injectiuons I reckon ill start buserelin on either Thursday or Friday I have this week and next week at work and then 5 weeks off decided to take the time off for this cycle since its our last try so want to give it our best shot :D

hope all our other ladies are doing well x


----------



## Mells54

Rosie, doing well. Pg symptoms come and go but seem the worst just before dinner time. Just over a week until I can get my US done and see how many are in there although my guess is one.

AuCa, mentally it was hard. We have been TTC for 8 years and finally were ok'd for IVF and just when we thought here we gone...monkey wrench in our plans. But that was the point we started considering donor eggs. We just knew bc of my age and all of the other treatments I had, my egg quality wasn't good. But my second cycle produced 11 eggs so anything is possible. Knowing that we could try again was very helpful.


----------



## 4magpies

My period still hasn't turned up and still testing bfn. I'm gonna freak!!

Driving me mental! Should've started BCP a week ago now!!

xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

4magpies said:


> My period still hasn't turned up and still testing bfn. I'm gonna freak!!
> 
> Driving me mental! Should've started BCP a week ago now!!
> 
> xxx

:dohh: Is it normal for you to have an irregular cycle? 

FX it comes soon. Boy do I feel strange telling someone I want their period to start.. :shrug:


It amazes me how my doctor was able to align all of us girls up for collection in the same week! He did 30 collections.


----------



## 4magpies

No I'm usually like clock work give or take a few days. 

Haha. Please pray for it to start. I have to get this show on the road. 

That is crazy, what if someone doesn't respond well ect? Do they miss the EC day? 

xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

4magpies said:


> No I'm usually like clock work give or take a few days.
> 
> Haha. Please pray for it to start. I have to get this show on the road.
> 
> That is crazy, what if someone doesn't respond well ect? Do they miss the EC day?
> 
> xx

I wondered that too with mine because I started mine early but they were able to adapt to it.

Try doing the AF dance :happydance:

I will pray it starts for ya


----------



## AuCa

So sorry magpies :hugs::hugs: It's so frustrating to wait, especially in this situation. Will be doing the AF dance for you too!


----------



## Mells54

Come on AF!!!!! Hoping she shows soon.


----------



## ~Brandy~

FINALLY PUPO!!!


I have 3 top grade 5D Blasts. The rest will be frozen ;)


----------



## LaylaShawn

Great news Brandy. Can't wait for your :bfp: !!!! Keeping you in prayer.


----------



## Prayerful

Rosie - That is so great that you were able to take time off work to relax for this cycle! I don't have enough PTO to take time off and am possibly facing getting "occurrences" at work for the ER and ET. (Three occurrences in a year and you get fired!) It is hard to remain stress free when you have that looming over your head. I love my job but having a child is more important to me so if it takes me losing my job, so be it! :winkwink:

Mells - Glad to hear you are doing well! I can't wait to hear your us results!

magpies - I hope AF shows soon!!

Brandy - Congrats! Looking forward to hearing about that BFP!!


----------



## Galen

Ugh, magpies. So frustrating! Have you been feeling PMS-y this whole time? If you're at cycle day 35 will they just induce a period?

Mells- 1 week! So exciting! 

Brandy- Yay!! No way you don't end up pregnant, and I'm calling twins right now! Is your test the same day as Mells' scan? Does that mean they are freezing 9?! 

Rosie- hope all goes well with your appt. enjoy your time off 

Prayerful- it's a shame to have the stress of work occurences hanging over your head. Big picture though, I would feel the same way. When's your next appt?


----------



## Galen

Esah- good luck tomorrow! Keep us posted! 

Au- hugs


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks girls. 

Still nothing. When clinic called Friday asking if I had started and I told them I was late they didn't really say anything?

Brandy congrats on being pupo!!

x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galen said:


> Ugh, magpies. So frustrating! Have you been feeling PMS-y this whole time? If you're at cycle day 35 will they just induce a period?
> 
> Mells- 1 week! So exciting!
> 
> Brandy- Yay!! No way you don't end up pregnant, and I'm calling twins right now! Is your test the same day as Mells' scan? Does that mean they are freezing 9?!
> 
> Rosie- hope all goes well with your appt. enjoy your time off
> 
> Prayerful- it's a shame to have the stress of work occurences hanging over your head. Big picture though, I would feel the same way. When's your next appt?

I will take it Galen! I like your prediction lol

yes freezing 9. My OTD is the same day as Mells scan I believe. the 24th.. I will never make it that long to not test though.


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Galen said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, magpies. So frustrating! Have you been feeling PMS-y this whole time? If you're at cycle day 35 will they just induce a period?
> 
> Mells- 1 week! So exciting!
> 
> Brandy- Yay!! No way you don't end up pregnant, and I'm calling twins right now! Is your test the same day as Mells' scan? Does that mean they are freezing 9?!
> 
> Rosie- hope all goes well with your appt. enjoy your time off
> 
> Prayerful- it's a shame to have the stress of work occurences hanging over your head. Big picture though, I would feel the same way. When's your next appt?
> 
> I will take it Galen! I like your prediction lol
> 
> yes freezing 9. My OTD is the same day as Mells scan I believe. the 24th.. I will never make it that long to not test though.Click to expand...

Yup my scan is the 24th!


----------



## Galen

The 24th is going to be one big, fat, happy day!! :)

I would never be able to wait that long either, Brandy. I am pretty much already planning to test out my trigger and just keep on testing!


----------



## 4magpies

My period started!!!! *does happy dance*

I start BCP tomorrow! 

xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galen said:


> The 24th is going to be one big, fat, happy day!! :)
> 
> I would never be able to wait that long either, Brandy. I am pretty much already planning to test out my trigger and just keep on testing!

Thats what I did :) mine is all out and so if I see a second line I am throwing a party :happydance:


----------



## Galen

Yay magpies!!

Well, that should be pretty soon then Brandy! I'll be looking forward to daily test updates! ;)

What were your doc's recommendations for after ET? Did you do limited activity or bedrest or anything?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galen said:


> Yay magpies!!
> 
> Well, that should be pretty soon then Brandy! I'll be looking forward to daily test updates! ;)
> 
> What were your doc's recommendations for after ET? Did you do limited activity or bedrest or anything?

He said to go home and take it easy today and tomorrow if you can. He said not limited to bed rest just nothing too stimulating through the end of today.

I have a desk job but took today off just to be safe.

I am going super crazy with boredome though lol. I started to crochet a blanket but its not holding my attention.


----------



## AuCa

Awesome magpies! How long do you have to take the BCPs?
Can't wait to get some good news from everybody! I'm pretty sure I'll be testing out my trigger too if we make it to that point.

Had another u/s today and made the decision not to cancel. Things are still looking the same (5 lead follies, maybe a 6th one catching up), so I'm not super happy but I think we should at least give it a shot. My biggest one is already at 1.8, but the clinic only triggers when 3 are at 1.8. Going back tomorrow morning and will be triggering either tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## ~Brandy~

AuCa said:


> Awesome magpies! How long do you have to take the BCPs?
> Can't wait to get some good news from everybody! I'm pretty sure I'll be testing out my trigger too if we make it to that point.
> 
> Had another u/s today and made the decision not to cancel. Things are still looking the same (5 lead follies, maybe a 6th one catching up), so I'm not super happy but I think we should at least give it a shot. My biggest one is already at 1.8, but the clinic only triggers when 3 are at 1.8. Going back tomorrow morning and will be triggering either tomorrow or Thursday.

Thats great news actually. They could be super high quality and you will get your bfp first shot! :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

I'm not sure how long. My nurse said 3 weeks, I spoke to her this afternoon and she's sending me my treatment plan in the post so should know more when I get that. 

xx


----------



## AuCa

~Brandy~ said:


> Thats great news actually. They could be super high quality and you will get your bfp first shot! :happydance:

Thanks Brandy! That's what I'm hoping for...now DH's swimmers just need to be good quality too (this is what concerns me more, since we have severe male factor). One day at a time....


----------



## Mells54

AuCa, sounds like things are moving along. I hope everything works out for you and DH. Fx'd for you.


----------



## ~Brandy~

AuCa said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Thats great news actually. They could be super high quality and you will get your bfp first shot! :happydance:
> 
> Thanks Brandy! That's what I'm hoping for...now DH's swimmers just need to be good quality too (this is what concerns me more, since we have severe male factor). One day at a time....Click to expand...

They are using ICSI right?


----------



## Galen

Au- that's fantastic!! Like Brandy said....quality over quantity!! I thought male factor was automatic ICSI pretty much??


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galen said:


> Au- that's fantastic!! Like Brandy said....quality over quantity!! I thought male factor was automatic ICSI pretty much??

I thought ICSI was the answer for male factor progression and morphology.. so pretty much if there is live sperm shouldnt it work? 


A little about us. We dont have any male factor and I signed off that they could use ICSI as part of a study they are doing and the ones that were doing the best on day 3 were the ICSI lol


----------



## anmlz86

Alright ladies, I've got a question. I just gave my first dose of Follistim tonight and Oh My Golly did it sting! I let it warm up to room temperature and injected it slowly but 300units takes forever to inject slowly!! Any suggestions on how to make it not sting so badly?? 

Good luck AuCa! Hopefully those follicles get their tooshies in gear!

Excited to see what that second line starts showing up for you Brandy!


----------



## AuCa

Yes, we're doing ICSI (no other option as he'll probably have <100 motile sperm). ICSI is "the solution", but I've still seen many couples with MFI having fertilization issues (even with ICSI). Eg, I'm in another buddy group (different forum) and this happened to 2 women this cycle (0 fertilized).
Since he has so few sperm we don't even know how good the ones he has are. In a typical SA they'll look at percentage motile/morphology etc, the lab never even did this for us since they didn't have enough of them to do the calculation. They tried to freeze and thaw once and none survived the thawing process. Taking all this into account I'm just worried...but maybe it's all going to be fine.


----------



## AuCa

anmlz86 said:


> Alright ladies, I've got a question. I just gave my first dose of Follistim tonight and Oh My Golly did it sting! I let it warm up to room temperature and injected it slowly but 300units takes forever to inject slowly!! Any suggestions on how to make it not sting so badly??

I never had an issue with Gonal (which I think is the same as Follistim), but the LUveris and antagonist hurt sometimes. I started icing the area (with an ice pack), and I find that it really helps. I usually inject for about 10sec.
I also find that sometimes I really tense up, and when I make myself relax (and stop grabbing the skin fold) the pain often gets much better.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi everyone! Feeling so much better tonight, thanks for the warm welcome! Went in for my ultrasound today, stim day 8, and only had 5 big follies, 16, 15, 15, 14, 14, and 15 more that were 10s and 11s. Sounds not great, huh? Dr said you get what you get, but I was really hoping to have at least 8 leading, will go back Thursday and they think I will trigger Thursday night for Saturday morning retrieval.

Auca - sounds like we are in a similar boat with our follicles, I'm glad you decided to go forward, all we need is one good one, right? ;)

Magpie - yay for AF, funny to say that, ha! 

Mells and brandy- been thinking of you ladies, can't wait to hear about your bfps!! Oh Mells, not on PIO yet, I'm not starting progesterone until after the transfer I think, can't remember, but i think I'm opting for the suppositories this time, I hated those oil shots :(

Prayerful, how is your cycle going? I feel like we might be close in stim day count?

Hi to Galen and esah and good luck to Rosie too!! 

Anmlz, my menopur injections sting really bad too, I just try to breathe through it and think of how wonderful it will be to hold my new sweet baby. We can do this!!

Hope everyone feels good tonight, will add you all to my prayers tonight! :)


----------



## esah

anmlz86 said:


> Alright ladies, I've got a question. I just gave my first dose of Follistim tonight and Oh My Golly did it sting! I let it warm up to room temperature and injected it slowly but 300units takes forever to inject slowly!! Any suggestions on how to make it not sting so badly??
> 
> Good luck AuCa! Hopefully those follicles get their tooshies in gear!
> 
> Excited to see what that second line starts showing up for you Brandy!

My first dose of Gonal F really stung too, but for some reason after that it didn't hurt so much. Maybe it had to do with relaxing? If I found a really fatty inch to put it into, that seemed to help in generally with the shots. Ice pack helps too.

AFM, my egg retrieval was this morning and went as well as could be expected. They retrieved 19 follicles, but I don't know how many of those were mature b/c apparently they take them all regardless. I was expecting 9-13 mature from the way my numbers were going... we'll see. A nurse will call tomorrow morning to check in and give our fertilization report. I was really, really happy when they told me the number; hopefully the good news will continue. 

On the other side of the curtain in the recovery area, the couple next to us got the news that the doctor was not able to receive a single follicle. I felt so bad for them I started crying myself! Hearing that made me feel so lucky and grateful (even though we're not lucky compared to all our friends who got pregnant after a month or two of trying) - it's all relative.

Hope everyone is doing well - and thanks so much for the warm welcome to this thread - looking forward to some BFP news!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Esah, it will be great to hear how you end up, 19 sounds amazing!! ;)


----------



## Mells54

anmlz86 said:


> Alright ladies, I've got a question. I just gave my first dose of Follistim tonight and Oh My Golly did it sting! I let it warm up to room temperature and injected it slowly but 300units takes forever to inject slowly!! Any suggestions on how to make it not sting so badly??
> 
> Good luck AuCa! Hopefully those follicles get their tooshies in gear!
> 
> Excited to see what that second line starts showing up for you Brandy!

Follistim is "not so affectionately" called follisting for a reason. I noticed after a while I got used to it though. Good luck!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I would take 10 follistim shots any day over this stupid PIO with a 2" damn needle!


----------



## Mells54

I'm going on over 3 weeks of PIO and my bum is sore.


----------



## EvieVonKittie

~Brandy~ said:


> I would take 10 follistim shots any day over this stupid PIO with a 2" damn needle!

Have you tried using an ice pack to numb you up?

I use ice to numb myself for Menopur. 
Follistim doesn't sting for me, that's without the use of ice.

My biggest suggestion is to use ice for about 2-3 mins until you can't feel your skin.


----------



## anmlz86

Lol, definitely not looking forward to the PIO injections but whatever it takes! I've got my mom talked into giving me the injections, kinda helps since she's an RN. My OH is kind of useless with injections and the idea of IM injections on myself make me uber nervous. I'll definitely try to ice pack idea and see if that helps. Thanks!!


----------



## EvieVonKittie

anmlz86 said:


> Alright ladies, I've got a question. I just gave my first dose of Follistim tonight and Oh My Golly did it sting! I let it warm up to room temperature and injected it slowly but 300units takes forever to inject slowly!! Any suggestions on how to make it not sting so badly??
> 
> Good luck AuCa! Hopefully those follicles get their tooshies in gear!
> 
> Excited to see what that second line starts showing up for you Brandy!


I do Follistim cold, you should give that a try, it didnt sting me, and make sure the slant of the needle is upwards.

Or you can always ice down your skin.


----------



## Galen

Au- I think with ICSI, you will be just fine. My DH has low morphology, we did have a slightly below average fertilization rate in our previous cycles (50% instead of 60%), but I have been led to believe that the egg weighs more heavily in fertilization outcome than sperm if ICSI is involved

W8ing- sounds like good synchronous growth on those, and I feel like a lot seems to change in the last couple days of stim. I might be recalling in correctly, but I thought Esah was concerned initially too and had 19 retrieved today!!

Esah- Yay!!! That's a great number and even if not all mature you should have a solid number still! Will you be doing day 3 or day 5 transfer?

I have a creeping fear of having 0 retrieved or 0 fertilized or 0 viable by transfer day. That would be so hard


----------



## Galen

Anmlz- Follistim burns me too. I also felt like I got used to it though. I tried ice last time I did PIO. God those are the worst! In the end I am too impatient to ice every time. I found massage of the area after helped the most.


----------



## Galen

Suppression in the AM. Bright and early @ 715! Think quiet thoughts for me please! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galen said:


> Suppression in the AM. Bright and early @ 715! Think quiet thoughts for me please! :)

Good luck!


----------



## esah

Galen said:


> W8ing- sounds like good synchronous growth on those, and I feel like a lot seems to change in the last couple days of stim. I might be recalling in correctly, but I thought Esah was concerned initially too and had 19 retrieved today!!


Right, I had about 5 or 6 growing pretty well but the others lagging behind. I won't really know how many caught up until tomorrow. There definitely was a jump between day 7 and 9. 



Galen said:


> Esah- Yay!!! That's a great number and even if not all mature you should have a solid number still! Will you be doing day 3 or day 5 transfer?

The plan is to do Day 5 (Sunday), but they also schedule me for Day 3 (Friday) just in case the embryos look like they won't make it to Day 5. They'll call me Friday to let me know. We're planning to have dinner w/ my husband's family on Sunday evening - I figure that will be low key enough after the transfer (assuming its day 5)? Not sure how "easy" I'm supposed to take it to encourage implantation. This is going to be so nerve wracking - I'll be afraid to cough or sneeze!


----------



## Galen

Ha ha! Everything feels so delicate after they put those babies back in there! I remember forcing myself to pee very slowly for days after the transfer. 

Maybe a night like that is just what you need to help keep you relaxed and distracted :)


----------



## Prayerful

Magpies - Yay! So glad AF finally started for you and you can move on to the next step. :)

AuCa - I'm glad you were able to make a decision. I'm definitely keeping you in my prayers that it will all go smoothly and you'll get at least one perfect embryo to transfer! How did the appt go today?

Brandy - It is good to hear the ICSI worked well for you. With no male factor though I would imagine ICSI would always be highly successful. We do have some male factor and have to do ICSI. I'd like to be more positive, especially for AuCa's sake, but I'm a little worried too... On the other hand, it has worked for so many others and it is really our only shot so I have no choice but to have faith that it will work for me too when I finally get to that point in my cycle! 



Galen said:


> Au- I think with ICSI, you will be just fine. My DH has low morphology, we did have a slightly below average fertilization rate in our previous cycles (50% instead of 60%), but I have been led to believe that the egg weighs more heavily in fertilization outcome than sperm if ICSI is involved

 Thanks for this info. This does help me to feel better!

Anmlz - Glad you were able to move on to stimming! I hope the suggestions everyone has given help with the stinging.

w8ing - I know you were hoping for more, but the others could still catch up some. Good luck at the appt tomorrow!

Esah - 19 is awesome! Praying for a good report for you in the morning.

Mells - How long do you have to stay on the PIO?

Galen & W8ing - Today WOULD be day 5 of stims but my suppression check on Tuesday did not go well. My estradiol was more than double what it should have been so they cancelled my cycle. I found out at work and was so distraught over it that I couldn't concentrate and made a pretty big mistake, and then got written up for it. THEN I come home and DH tells me his sister is pregnant with her second child! Needless to say, Tuesday was a terrible day for me. My eyes were still swollen this morning from all the tears. :cry: 

So, moving on the plan is to skip BCPs but go back to 20 units Lupron daily until at least Aug 7. I'll have another u/s and labs on 6/29 to see how things are going then will hopefully be able to start stims when I get back from Seattle... we are going there for DH's pregnant sister's wedding. :dohh:

Does anyone know... will it adversely affect my follies for them to be sitting around waiting so long for my estradiol levels to drop? Also, is there a possibility of having a greater number of follies (right now I have 12-13) because of the delay? 

Galen - How did your suppression check go today?


----------



## Mells54

Prayerful, I've heard some people are on until 15 weeks, but I don't know. I guess I'll find out at my scan next week.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Oh prayerful, I'm so sorry, it's so hard to be moving full steam ahead and then to be stopped in your tracks :(. When reading your post I could feel what you must have felt Tuesday, and then to hear of your SILs pregnancy, I'm sorry you're going through this :(. I like to think, while "playing the hand of god" with IVF, that ultimately HE still decides what will be. I'm sure this is just meant to be and that YOUR bfp is coming early September for sure ;). Just try to trust your path and don't give up hope, this will all work out in the end, and when you meet your sweet baby you will know why you had to wait another month. Hope you can find some peace tonight. ::hugs::


----------



## Mells54

Prayerful, it is so hard sometimes. I've been in the same boat of cancelled and delayed cycles, but don't give up. I'm sure your BFP will be here in no time.


----------



## AuCa

Big hugs Prayerful! :hug::hug::hug: Hoping your levels will go down by August and you can finally start. I can imagine how you must feel getting canceled (I felt so awful even having to face that option). My thoughts and prayers are with you!


AFM - trigger tonight!! And ER Friday morning bright and early. I am so glad we didn't cancel since at the u/s this morning there seemed to be 3 more follies popping up. The doc said that now he's expecting to probably get 8; which sounds so much better than 5. I'm excited not having to stim anymore (by now pretty much everything is hurting me).
My clinic gave me some valium to take Thu night to help me sleep and I'm undecided if I should take it or not. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Galen

Prayerful! Oh no! I am so sorry to hear about your cycle. Big hugs. Big.

W8ing said it much more eloquently than I, but the mystery behind the timing will either reveal itself, or not matter one damn bit once you get your BFP. 

It sounds like an awful day. I hope you are feeling more positive soon. Does your SIL live in Seattle?

Au- take the Valium!

Yay for trigger and I think 8 sounds great! What a roller coaster. Wishing you lots of good luck. Keep us posted Friday! Enjoy your rest day


----------



## Galen

My suppression scan was good, I guess. I mean, I am suppressed, so I start stim Friday, but I am SUPER suppressed. Undetectable estradiol, and my AFC is way lower than it was before I started the BCP and Lupron. I'm a little concerned my ovaries are so suppressed they will be sluggish in response to stim. We shall see I guess :/


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galen said:


> My suppression scan was good, I guess. I mean, I am suppressed, so I start stim Friday, but I am SUPER suppressed. Undetectable estradiol, and my AFC is way lower than it was before I started the BCP and Lupron. I'm a little concerned my ovaries are so suppressed they will be sluggish in response to stim. We shall see I guess :/

Or wake up with a total vengeance! FX for


----------



## Prayerful

Mells54 said:


> Prayerful, I've heard some people are on until 15 weeks, but I don't know. I guess I'll find out at my scan next week.

Yikes! Hopefully you won't have to be on it that long.



W8ing4ours said:


> Oh prayerful, I'm so sorry, it's so hard to be moving full steam ahead and then to be stopped in your tracks :(. When reading your post I could feel what you must have felt Tuesday, and then to hear of your SILs pregnancy, I'm sorry you're going through this :(. I like to think, while "playing the hand of god" with IVF, that ultimately HE still decides what will be. I'm sure this is just meant to be and that YOUR bfp is coming early September for sure ;). Just try to trust your path and don't give up hope, this will all work out in the end, and when you meet your sweet baby you will know why you had to wait another month. Hope you can find some peace tonight. ::hugs::

Thank you for the reminder that this is in God's hands, even when I don't understand why or His timing.

Oh, and I meant to tell you earlier... I love the new pic of your little girl!



AuCa said:


> Big hugs Prayerful! :hug::hug::hug: Hoping your levels will go down by August and you can finally start. I can imagine how you must feel getting canceled (I felt so awful even having to face that option). My thoughts and prayers are with you!

Oh! So glad you went through with the cycle. I had a good feeling that you were have more catch up. Prayers for you for Friday! Definitely take the Valium!



Galen said:


> Prayerful! Oh no! I am so sorry to hear about your cycle. Big hugs. Big.
> 
> W8ing said it much more eloquently than I, but the mystery behind the timing will either reveal itself, or not matter one damn bit once you get your BFP.
> 
> It sounds like an awful day. I hope you are feeling more positive soon. Does your SIL live in Seattle?

Yes, she and most of DH's family do live in Seattle. 



Galen said:


> My suppression scan was good, I guess. I mean, I am suppressed, so I start stim Friday, but I am SUPER suppressed. Undetectable estradiol, and my AFC is way lower than it was before I started the BCP and Lupron. I'm a little concerned my ovaries are so suppressed they will be sluggish in response to stim. We shall see I guess :/

Ugh, sorry you are on the opposite end of the scale from me. I don't know how things work when you are over-suppressed but I'm praying that your stims are able to work their magic and get you to where you need to be.


----------



## esah

Prayerful, I'm so sorry to hear about your cycle getting canceled - how frustrating. I'm sending you vibes of patience. 

AuCa - yay for more follies! Glad you made the decision to continue. 

Galen - Hope the stim starts out well - maybe if takes a few days longer for your follies to get going, then can just keep you on the stims a little longer. 

We got good news on the fertilization report this morning - 10 normal fertilized eggs! 3 had to be discarded b/c they were immature and 6 had either 0 or 1 pronuclei that they could see, which I guess means they might be normal but they don't know. So the answer to the question last night is that yes smallish follicles can catch up at the end- I was expecting 13 mature at the max and it looks there were 16. 

So that's all very happy - but I have this crazy sideshow going on that is making me stressed out nonetheless: I got a suspicious mole removed from my toe on 7/8 and was supposed to get the report back from the biopsy today. Of course it was not ready, due to what appears to be a paperwork snafu. So annoying. I was hoping to know if I have some horrible form of melanoma before I do the embryo transfer Sunday so we could wait if needed and do a frozen cycle later. I know the chances are small that I have anything serious, but it's hard not to worry! I have thought about whether to just freeze whatever we get and do the transfer after we know for sure I'm cancer-free, but I really want to just push through - everything is going so well!. Argh. Thanks for letting me vent here.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Scan this morning wasn't great, only had 5 follies bigger than 15, and about 8 that wereb13.5-14.5. Dr decided to stim another day, will trigger tomorrow night. My estrogen was only 780, so that is why they ultimately decided to push it another day. Feeling really exhausted tonight and just have a bad feeling, why? I never felt discouraged like this my last cycle, it's almost like these hormones are making me a bit depressed. The nurse and dr just didn't seem positive and now I'm so worried....the last thing they told me was " you get what you get, we'll just have to see..." Not exactly words to leave me feeling optimistic. Anyhow, I'm sure it will be fine. I just wish I could find an estrogen IVF chart by stim day, it seems like everything I read indicates WAY higher numbers. :(

How is everyone tonight, I hope you're all enjoying your night ;)


----------



## W8ing4ours

Thinking of you esah, hope you get good news about your mole and that everything goes well on Sunday! ;)


----------



## ~Brandy~

W8ing4ours said:


> Scan this morning wasn't great, only had 5 follies bigger than 15, and about 8 that wereb13.5-14.5. Dr decided to stim another day, will trigger tomorrow night. My estrogen was only 780, so that is why they ultimately decided to push it another day. Feeling really exhausted tonight and just have a bad feeling, why? I never felt discouraged like this my last cycle, it's almost like these hormones are making me a bit depressed. The nurse and dr just didn't seem positive and now I'm so worried....the last thing they told me was " you get what you get, we'll just have to see..." Not exactly words to leave me feeling optimistic. Anyhow, I'm sure it will be fine. I just wish I could find an estrogen IVF chart by stim day, it seems like everything I read indicates WAY higher numbers. :(
> 
> How is everyone tonight, I hope you're all enjoying your night ;)

My doctor says about 150 to 200 estrogen per mature egg.


----------



## Blue12

W8ing4ours said:


> Scan this morning wasn't great, only had 5 follies bigger than 15, and about 8 that wereb13.5-14.5. Dr decided to stim another day, will trigger tomorrow night. My estrogen was only 780, so that is why they ultimately decided to push it another day. Feeling really exhausted tonight and just have a bad feeling, why? I never felt discouraged like this my last cycle, it's almost like these hormones are making me a bit depressed. The nurse and dr just didn't seem positive and now I'm so worried....the last thing they told me was " you get what you get, we'll just have to see..." Not exactly words to leave me feeling optimistic. Anyhow, I'm sure it will be fine. I just wish I could find an estrogen IVF chart by stim day, it seems like everything I read indicates WAY higher numbers. :(
> 
> How is everyone tonight, I hope you're all enjoying your night ;)

That sounds so much like mine. With my cycle that gave me my daughter they seemed to keep saying things were good and I got my daughter. This time the dr seemed nervous and worried on and off and put me in a panic. I did end up with less eggs than last time but my embryos were even better quality this time.


----------



## Mells54

I think these drs are worried about us being disappointed afterward, that they hate to build up too much hope. I went through that with my cycles and the doc was always reminding me that this was his opinion and not hold it to be truth.


----------



## esah

W8ing4ours said:


> Thinking of you esah, hope you get good news about your mole and that everything goes well on Sunday! ;)

Thank you! Mole was BENIGN! Very relieved and now I can just focus on getting preggers. :happydance:

Your follicle count and size don't seem bad at all. At my clinic they like to see anything over 16 and it looks like you'll have plenty that size by the time you trigger. Hang in there! I was kind of depressed at the end of my stims too.


----------



## Prayerful

Esah - SO glad everything came back ok with the mole biopsy and you don't have to worry anymore about cancer! Good luck on Sunday! It looks like your numbers turned out great!!

W8ing - I really think all will turn out just fine for you. It seems the numbers really catch up at the end and the 8 smaller ones really aren't that small in my opinion. I would bet by tomorrow they will be over 15-16. At my orientation class, they told me my estradiol should be <4000 by trigger day. They said it doesn't have to be that high and for a lot of people it won't, it just shouldn't be over it. You should be fine!! Good luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## Galen

Brandy- Ha! From your lips to my ovaries' ears....lets hope so! I'm getting sort of excited to start stim tomorrow...and super nervous!

Esah- so glad your results were benign! Good luck Sunday! Will you be transferring 2?

Blue- thanks for reminding me that quality counts for a lot

W8ing- I think we all get caught up in numbers (myself included!) because its the only tangible thing we have at this point in the cycle. If you're stimming 1 more day that number could be double by trigger, and technically none of those are actually mature yet, so you have to factor that into your calculation. That secondary group is so close that I bet you have many more than 5 come retrieval time. Chin up!

I know for me, I feel a bit more blah about doing this cycle because I think I had secretly hoped that having a baby would fix my infertility and I might get pregnant on my own, but nope....

Prayerful- are you close with your SIL? At least you don't have to see her every Sunday for family dinner or anything right now....

Im just wondering about your cycle....so at first it delayed because suppression took longer, but then it was ultimately cancelled because your estradiol rose too fast?

Au and Mells- how you doing?

Hi to all the girls!


----------



## cs2001a

Hi Ladies. I hope you dont' mind me joining. Seem like the best thread for me.

We are starting our first FET this month after successful IVF cylce giving us our DS in April 2012. We have 3 frosties & had my first blood test today (CD10) to check my levels & to monitor my ovulation, (if) when it happens they will transfer one of our frosties. I chose to do a natural cycle & hope my body can do something for itself for a change :)

W8ing4ours - I remember seeing you on the threads I use to stalk when we were trying to conceive our first. You gave me hope :) Thanks

Good luck to all.


----------



## Galen

Welcome cs! Good luck with your FET!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Welcome CS!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi cs, so glad you joined us, what you just said above was so sweet and it may be the abundance of hormones surging through me but I just welled up with tears reading your post. Thank you for saying I gave you hope, this forum is amazing and so special to me, I'm sad I was gone for so long. I look forward to hearing how your FET goes.

Thankful tonight to be on this journey with all of you <3.


----------



## esah

Galen said:


> Esah- so glad your results were benign! Good luck Sunday! Will you be transferring 2?

No, just one. I really don't want twins and I'm ok waiting and doing a frozen cycle if this one doesn't take. It's so hard for me to imagine my body getting pregnant at this point (I have never ever had a BFP), but we'll see!


----------



## Prayerful

Galen - I'm not very close with my SIL. In fact I haven't even seen her since our wedding 3 years ago. 

Yeah, basically my estradiol was too high the whole time. Unable to suppress at the beginning (delay #1), then still high but able to start stims, then at next lab check way too high (cancelled cycle). They started me at a fairly high dose of Follistim, 225IU. With me already not being fully suppressed I guess it was just too much. When I do finally get to restart stims, they want me to start at 175. Apparently my body just responds really well to the Follistim. Hopefully the new dose will work well for me though. 

Welcome CS!

Esah - It is good that you don't feel rushed or pressured. Hopefully this one will take though!!


----------



## cs2001a

Thanks for the welcome ladies. 

I enjoy/rely on this forum aswell,except I am more of a stalker...not in a bad way :). Just looking for women that are similar to myself. But I guess that what we are all looking for & to not feel alone. 

Got the results of blood test (well sort of) told they are normal & have to go have another plus a U/S on Monday which will be CD13. They are monitoring when I ovulate, but I have 32-35 day cycle so probably ovulation will prob be later next week. Just have to hope my lining is good enough with my body doing it naturally, without the drugs.


----------



## 4magpies

I just organised my drug delivery! Starting to all feel very real. They arrive 3rd August! Eeep! xx


----------



## Mells54

Magpies, I'm so excited for you to get started.

Esah, I'm so used to BFNs that this cycle, I couldn't believe my eyes when two lines popped up this time. Good luck and know it is possible.

Welcome CS!


----------



## Galen

Esah- Really hope this one is it for you! I hope to take a cue from your peacefulness with the whole thing...thanks!

Prayerful- Well, it is a great thing to hear that you respond so well to the FSH!! Sorry again it had been in the context of all this other stuff, but come August....watch out! :)

magpies-woo hoo for meds! It's on now!

Brandy- what's the latest? Trigger gone yet?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galen said:


> Esah- Really hope this one is it for you! I hope to take a cue from your peacefulness with the whole thing...thanks!
> 
> Prayerful- Well, it is a great thing to hear that you respond so well to the FSH!! Sorry again it had been in the context of all this other stuff, but come August....watch out! :)
> 
> magpies-woo hoo for meds! It's on now!
> 
> Brandy- what's the latest? Trigger gone yet?

There is a super faint line still there that its hard to capture on camera... Just assuming trigger residual but that was 11 days ago so I dunno.

Rest up and I am sure those ovaries are going to wake right up wtih the injections.


----------



## 4magpies

Got my treatment plan too. I'm doing long. 

Start DR on 6th aug. 

Stims on 20th aug. 

ET/EC week commencing 2nd sept. 

On suprecur, Gonal F, follitism trigger and then progestrogen suppositories. 

Surprised as I was told I was on short!

xxx


----------



## Galen

Oh, Brandy! I don't think any line 11dpo is still the trigger!! FX!!!!

Magpies- I always felt like the long protocol felt so, well, long...but it seems to go so fast every time!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galen said:


> Oh, Brandy! I don't think any line 11dpo is still the trigger!! FX!!!!
> 
> Magpies- I always felt like the long protocol felt so, well, long...but it seems to go so fast every time!

Just not getting dark enough to catch on cam thx for the positive vibes


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, sending sticky vibes your way!!!!


----------



## popchick75

Hope you ladies don't mind me joining your thread late!

We are doing a follistim/steriod/intralipid/IUI round this month. Ultrasound was today and follistim injections will start tomorrow. The intralipid infusion will be on Tuesday.

We've been trying for a second baby for about 10 years now. I was unexplained until a few months ago when they finally figured out that I had a very high NK cell count. Hopefully this will be it...finally!

Good luck to everyone this month!


----------



## ~Brandy~

popchick75 said:


> Hope you ladies don't mind me joining your thread late!
> 
> We are doing a follistim/steriod/intralipid/IUI round this month. Ultrasound was today and follistim injections will start tomorrow. The intralipid infusion will be on Tuesday.
> 
> We've been trying for a second baby for about 10 years now. I was unexplained until a few months ago when they finally figured out that I had a very high NK cell count. Hopefully this will be it...finally!
> 
> Good luck to everyone this month!

Welcome!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Welcome popchick! Brandy, are you testing everyday then? Hoping you see a darker line tomorrow ;)

Estrogen was at 1100 today, so it went up about 350-400 from yesterday. Hoping that means we get at least 8 eggs on Sunday. Trigger is at 1030pm tonight and I'm not looking forward to the needle but excited that I am days from being pupo!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am trying not shake right now.... But there is a line without having to take the frer apart... It came up within 2 minutes of a 4.5 hour hold with nothing to drink!!

Not calling it a BFP until this darkens but I am so happy right now!! 

I am 4DP5DT!

Now going to see if I can get a pic with it showing!!!


----------



## AuCa

Got 6 eggs at retrieval this morning (I was hoping for 8, but it seemed like they were all mature, so not so bad news). Still resting up and will have to catch up with everybody later!


----------



## ~Brandy~

AuCa said:


> Got 6 eggs at retrieval this morning (I was hoping for 8, but it seemed like they were all mature, so not so bad news). Still resting up and will have to catch up with everybody later!

Congrats AuCa :) Rest easy.


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, hoping your line gets darker!

AuCa, it only takes one!!!!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Auca hope your eggs are super strong and your embryos grow, grow, grow! 

Brandy - upload a picture, I'm dying to see it!!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

W8ing4ours said:


> Auca hope your eggs are super strong and your embryos grow, grow, grow!
> 
> Brandy - upload a picture, I'm dying to see it!!!! Yay!!!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1-omg-please-tell-me-my-bfp.html#post28515873


I made a thread :) 


I didn't mention it but I did it on a frer so for fun I grabbed a blue dye EPT that my DH bought me on accident months ago and used it and its a faint positive too..


----------



## W8ing4ours

~Brandy~ said:


> W8ing4ours said:
> 
> 
> Auca hope your eggs are super strong and your embryos grow, grow, grow!
> 
> Brandy - upload a picture, I'm dying to see it!!!! Yay!!!!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1-omg-please-tell-me-my-bfp.html#post28515873
> 
> 
> I made a thread :)
> 
> 
> I didn't mention it but I did it on a frer so for fun I grabbed a blue dye EPT that my DH bought me on accident months ago and used it and its a faint positive too..Click to expand...

I definitely see something, I can't wait to see more and to hear this confirmed for you, what a road brandy, I really hope this is your miracle!! <3


----------



## Galen

Au- Congrats! 6 is plenty to work with! Glad you did it? Rest and recover for your next big day!

Welcome Popchick and good luck!

W8- that sounds like a great increase! Good luck at retrieval and enjoy your rest day!

Brandy- this is it girl! Fantastic news! It's twins, I tell ya! Keep testing and posting please!

First dose of stims done. I'm ready for this estrogen to start reperfusing my brain so I feel normal again


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galen said:


> Au- Congrats! 6 is plenty to work with! Glad you did it? Rest and recover for your next big day!
> 
> Welcome Popchick and good luck!
> 
> W8- that sounds like a great increase! Good luck at retrieval and enjoy your rest day!
> 
> Brandy- this is it girl! Fantastic news! It's twins, I tell ya! Keep testing and posting please!
> 
> First dose of stims done. I'm ready for this estrogen to start reperfusing my brain so I feel normal again

I would be happy with 1 but to get my line at 4dpt gives me twinsy hope :happydance:


I am freaking out and my DH is out for poker night omg LOL


----------



## LaylaShawn

Hi Ladies, :flower:

I'm a little shy and I do not post much but I stalk daily to check on everyone. I get so much help and encouragement from following this thread. 

Brady - Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance: I see the line. I hope it continues to get darker. I agree with ladies, I also think it's twins! :baby::baby:

Aucu - Glad your ER is over and you have 6 eggs. I hope they grow strong and healthy. Get some rest and get ready for egg transfer.

Mells - Congrats again! I hope your beta continues to rise. I know you must be on cloud nine! :cloud9:

4mags - Ordering the meds and getting your plan is a big step. Get ready the countdown has begun.

W8ing - Wow trigger shot tonight!! Good luck on Sunday. I hope you have lots of mature eggs!

Esah - Good luck on Sunday. I hope you get your positive. I want to transfer 1 as well because I am nervous about twins but my DH wants to do 2 for higher chances. I do not know what we will decide to do. Praying you get a BFP.

Prayerful - Sorry your cycle was cancelled. Sending positive thoughts and praying for you.

Galen - Good luck this cycle. Praying your follicles continue to grow.

Popchick - Welcome and good luck. I hope this is your cycle.

CS2001 - Welcome and good luck on your FET! I hope you get two lines!!

I hope I did not miss anyone!!

I start Lupron tomorrow morning. My last BCP is next Friday. ER will most likely occur during the week of August 11. I'm so nervous yet excited. I'm going to try not to be so shy and post more often. If I do not, just know that I am following your journey and praying for everyone's success.


----------



## esah

Welcome Layla and Popchick! Brandy - very exciting - when do you go in for your blood test? AuCa - will you find out tomorrow how many fertilized? keep us posted - hopefully it will be all 6! 

We got the Day 3 update today and 7 embryos are still growing (out of 10 fertilized eggs). Yay!


----------



## ~Brandy~

esah said:


> Welcome Layla and Popchick! Brandy - very exciting - when do you go in for your blood test? AuCa - will you find out tomorrow how many fertilized? keep us posted - hopefully it will be all 6!
> 
> We got the Day 3 update today and 7 embryos are still growing (out of 10 fertilized eggs). Yay!

wow thats awesome results Esah! Sounds like youre going to have quite a few frosties :happydance:


I was going to ask everyone.... If you test early do you call and ask to do beta now or do I wait for the OTD of the 24th like they said in my paperwork :shrug:

no one ever said what to do if you test positive at home lol


----------



## Prayerful

CS - Glad all is going well for you so far!

Magpies - Woo-hoo!! I remember being very excited at that point too. It won't be long for you now!

Popchick - Welcome! I remember you from an Intralipid forum. Praying this cycle will work for you!!

W8ing - That is a good jump in numbers. Good luck on Sunday!!

Brandy - :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I would say it doesn't hurt to call your doc and see about getting an early test to confirm. 

Auca - Yay for mature eggs. Praying they all fertilize well for you. Can't wait to hear an update.

Layla - Wow! You really are moving right along! I'm hoping to restart my stims about the same time of your ER. Praying all goes smoothly for you!

Esah - Yay! Sounds like you are right on track to a BFP!!


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, I waited until OTD simply bc I wanted my numbers to be strong and for the doc to be able to tell me they were strong based on the days most test. I think it's up to you, but I would wait personally.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Brandy, I waited until OTD simply bc I wanted my numbers to be strong and for the doc to be able to tell me they were strong based on the days most test. I think it's up to you, but I would wait personally.

That makes sense. I actually was thinking about that last night. To have a baseline that is compareable to the masses then I should wait till 14dpt to have it quantified.


----------



## Galen

Omg Brandy, I would have been freaking out too! So did you stay up and wait for him to come home? Breakdown and call him? I know that would be a poker night no-no, but I might not have been able to handle it!

There may be no harm in getting tested a tiny bit early, say the 22nd instead Of the 24th. You could just double your result from the 22nd to figure what it would have been in OTD anyway. I feel like clinics are somewhat inflexible on beta testing though, so they may just say wait. Doesn't hurt to ask!

Esah- great report on fert! Go embies go!

W8- GL tomorrow!

Au- hope all is well and you'll update when you know more. 

Layla- exciting about your cycle start. It will go do fast now!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galen said:


> Omg Brandy, I would have been freaking out too! So did you stay up and wait for him to come home? Breakdown and call him? I know that would be a poker night no-no, but I might not have been able to handle it!
> 
> There may be no harm in getting tested a tiny bit early, say the 22nd instead Of the 24th. You could just double your result from the 22nd to figure what it would have been in OTD anyway. I feel like clinics are somewhat inflexible on beta testing though, so they may just say wait. Doesn't hurt to ask!
> 
> Esah- great report on fert! Go embies go!
> 
> W8- GL tomorrow!
> 
> Au- hope all is well and you'll update when you know more.
> 
> Layla- exciting about your cycle start. It will go do fast now!

I waited up for him lol.


Poor guy had no idea what was about to hit him lol


----------



## AuCa

Yay Brandy, you must be so excited!!

Esah - awesome that your embies are growing so nicely, those are great numbers!

Layla - yes, do post more often! Exciting that you're starting! It's very exciting times!

AFM, feeling much better today (just a bit sore still, but nothing major). The clinic called and all 6 eggs were indeed mature and ICSIed, and 4 out of the 6 fertilized :happydance::happydance: I was SO worried about fertilization because DH has so few sperm (they only had about 25 they could use for ICSI), so I am really relieved and happy! And it's right on the mark (I think our clinic has an ICSI rate of 70-80% and they predicted 3-4 fertilized). Hopefully they'll grow strong!


----------



## ~Brandy~

AuCa said:


> Yay Brandy, you must be so excited!!
> 
> Esah - awesome that your embies are growing so nicely, those are great numbers!
> 
> Layla - yes, do post more often! Exciting that you're starting! It's very exciting times!
> 
> AFM, feeling much better today (just a bit sore still, but nothing major). The clinic called and all 6 eggs were indeed mature and ICSIed, and 4 out of the 6 fertilized :happydance::happydance: I was SO worried about fertilization because DH has so few sperm (they only had about 25 they could use for ICSI), so I am really relieved and happy! And it's right on the mark (I think our clinic has an ICSI rate of 70-80% and they predicted 3-4 fertilized). Hopefully they'll grow strong!

What a great report! Rest up you'll be pupo soon 
;-)


----------



## Blue12

AuCa. That is so so so so fantastic. I bet you feel so pleased. Rest up and get ready to be pupo. X


----------



## Blue12

esah said:


> Welcome Layla and Popchick! Brandy - very exciting - when do you go in for your blood test? AuCa - will you find out tomorrow how many fertilized? keep us posted - hopefully it will be all 6!
> 
> We got the Day 3 update today and 7 embryos are still growing (out of 10 fertilized eggs). Yay!

Esah those are fantastic numbers!!! Pupo time soon!!!x


----------



## Blue12

Brandy great line! Congrats!!! I got a line too! Eek! I am still very nervous cautious because with my last fet I had a 1-2pg on a cb digital the day before my beta but ended up having a chemical so it has made me very cautious and I think it is also the reason that they make you wait until otd to avoid discovering chemicals.


So excited for all the other ladies starting their cycles.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Brandy great line! Congrats!!! I got a line too! Eek! I am still very nervous cautious because with my last fet I had a 1-2pg on a cb digital the day before my beta but ended up having a chemical so it has made me very cautious and I think it is also the reason that they make you wait until otd to avoid discovering chemicals.
> 
> 
> So excited for all the other ladies starting their cycles.

Oh yay!!! I have to celebrate though the little things.


I had a loss to in March prior to IVF so I am cautious.


----------



## Blue12

I totally agree its still with celebrating and I enjoy each step. I'm very pleased to have a line at this point and I am sill hopeful


----------



## Galen

Au- Right on! 4 healthy embryos is wonderful! Great update!

Blue- yay! Congrats on your BFP! When is your OTD?


----------



## Blue12

It's so far. Lol. Sat July 27. 14dp3dt


----------



## Prayerful

Auca - I am thrilled for you! It is just amazing what they are able to do. It gives me hope for us us too.


----------



## Prayerful

Blue - congratulations! That is such a strong line! I am so excited for you and am praying for strong numbers on your test date!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi everyone! I am new to IVF starting my IVF cycle this coming Wednesday the 24th. Nervous but excited. Any suggestions or advise on how to get through it? I will be doing injectibles with an anticipated retrieval the first weekend of August. They want to do a FET cycle because they are worried about OHSS. So an anticipated transfer the first week of September. About me and DH, I have PCOS and he is for the most part ok. We've tried naturally, one IUI and clomid without success. Now on to IVF. My doc is giving me hope because my AMH is 16. He thinks I have a good reserve of eggs. Hopefully good quality? Hope you guys don't mind me joining. Been reading this blog or a couple if days now.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Yay blue!!!! That line looks really good! 

Welcome blond!! No special advice, just try to keep your eye on the prize, take it one day at a time and just believe ;)

Brandy did you test again today? I know it's still really early for you.

I'm so hopeful for all of us right now!!! Egg retrieval in 18 hours :)


----------



## Mells54

W8ing, good luck...hope you gets nice eggies.

Blue, I posted on the other forum but congrats!

Brandy, only a couple more days to OTD.

Welcome Blond!

AuCa, 4 embryos going strong...come on transfer day!

AFM, just waiting for US on Wednesday...so nervous since I don't "feel" pregnant. Not sure how I should feel though.


----------



## Galen

Yes, I am loving all the positivity this forum is exuding right now....can't help but feel like some of it is going to rub off on all of us!

mells- so exciting! Can't wait to hear about it! 

w8- picture all those follicles plumping while you sleep tonight! :)

Welcome blondhopeful! It sounds like your prognosis is really good! Good luck with your cycle!


----------



## Mells54

Galen, positivity is definitely contagious!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Galen, positivity is definitely contagious!

Not much longer :happydance: 7/24!


----------



## Prayerful

Welcome Blond! Good luck!!

W8ing - How did the ER go? Hope you are recovering nicely and that you got lots of good eggies! :)


----------



## Blue12

W8ing. How did it go?


----------



## Mells54

W8ing, we are w8ing to hear your report! LOL!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi everyone, I'm so out of it still, sorry I didn't respond earlier. I woke up in a lot of pain so the pain meds are taking a toll on me, I can barely sit up right now. BUT I have really good news, it feels like a miracle, the dr said they got 12 eggs!! I won't know the quality, number of mature,etc until Tuesday, but he said everything looks really good. 12!! I can't believe it :). I think I'll sleep until tomorrow. So happy that part is behind me and I should pupo by Friday!


----------



## Galen

Congrats W8ing!! That is fantastic!! Rest and recover! Feel better soon!

Mells- LOL


----------



## AuCa

Congrats W8ing!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 12 is a perfect number! Hope you feel better soon!

I'm loving the positivity too, and I hope it'll keep going!

AFM, as of Day 2 (today) we have one good quality and 3 medium quality embryos. They recommended transferring 2 embryos on Day 3 - so will be PUPO by tomorrow!!! :happydance::happydance: Still can't quite believe it....


----------



## esah

Hi all - I had my transfer today and the good news was that they transferred one Grade 1 blastocyst that according to the embryologist is a "rockstar" embryo. :) Unfortunately, since we waited for a Day 5 transfer it doesn't look like many, if any, are going to make it to freezing for backups. Out of the 6 others that were good on Day 3 only 1 will "probably" be frozen tomorrow if it keeps growing. There are others that could catch up, but it doesn't sound likely. Given how many eggs I had retrieved [and how expensive this was!!!] I was hoping to take some of the pressure off this cycle by having some backups, and maybe enough for a 2nd child down the road. But I'm very grateful that we did have one good one to transfer. Test date on the 30th - only 9 days! 

W8ing - congrats! The worst is over and you've got 12 eggs waiting to be fertilized, that's wonderful! You should feel much, much better tomorrow - I was amazed at the difference between the day of the retrieval and the day after.


----------



## Blue12

W8ing4ours said:


> Hi everyone, I'm so out of it still, sorry I didn't respond earlier. I woke up in a lot of pain so the pain meds are taking a toll on me, I can barely sit up right now. BUT I have really good news, it feels like a miracle, the dr said they got 12 eggs!! I won't know the quality, number of mature,etc until Tuesday, but he said everything looks really good. 12!! I can't believe it :). I think I'll sleep until tomorrow. So happy that part is behind me and I should pupo by Friday!

That's a fantastic number!!!! Rest up! I know my second cycle I had a rough time recovering from er and the pain meds. Xx


----------



## Blue12

AuCa said:


> Congrats W8ing!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 12 is a perfect number! Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> I'm loving the positivity too, and I hope it'll keep going!
> 
> AFM, as of Day 2 (today) we have one good quality and 3 medium quality embryos. They recommended transferring 2 embryos on Day 3 - so will be PUPO by tomorrow!!! :happydance::happydance: Still can't quite believe it....

So excited for you AuCa. Pupo so soon. My DD was from a medium quality day 3 embryo.


----------



## Blue12

esah said:


> Hi all - I had my transfer today and the good news was that they transferred one Grade 1 blastocyst that according to the embryologist is a "rockstar" embryo. :) Unfortunately, since we waited for a Day 5 transfer it doesn't look like many, if any, are going to make it to freezing for backups. Out of the 6 others that were good on Day 3 only 1 will "probably" be frozen tomorrow if it keeps growing. There are others that could catch up, but it doesn't sound likely. Given how many eggs I had retrieved [and how expensive this was!!!] I was hoping to take some of the pressure off this cycle by having some backups, and maybe enough for a 2nd child down the road. But I'm very grateful that we did have one good one to transfer. Test date on the 30th - only 9 days!
> 
> W8ing - congrats! The worst is over and you've got 12 eggs waiting to be fertilized, that's wonderful! You should feel much, much better tomorrow - I was amazed at the difference between the day of the retrieval and the day after.

Congrats on being pupo!!!!!! I remember feeling upset too that I didn't have back up and before my first cycle was very concerned with wanting lots so I had more tries and possibilities of siblings. But drs and nurses kept telling me that really you would be happy with this first attempt to be successful rather than it not be successfuland then have to stress and worry all over again with the fet/s I'm not saying that right. But you could have a fresh transfer and none left for feta and end up with just one pregnancy/baby. Or you could have 1 fresh and 3 fets but still only end up with one pregnancy/baby.


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: all!

Sorry I'm not around/post much, just trying to keep my mind off the up and coming cycle while I still can and between that and keeping up with Lily, things are pretty hectic!

Hope everyone is well! 

Sending you all :hugs: and lots of sticky baby :dust:


----------



## Galen

Au- big day tomorrow!! Will be keeping everything crossed that those embies snuggle right in. Do you have more Valium for tonight?! ;)

Similar to Blue, my DD too resulted from a medium quality day 3 embryo! :)

Esah- I know it's a bummer to see the numbers dwindle. I was so bummed we never had anything to freeze in my earlier cycles, but my new RE has since reminded that typically less than 25% of cycles result in embryos making it to freeze. That somehow made me feel more "average" in a good way about it. Plus, you've got your rock star so you're all set!! :) Baby vibes!

Hi Princess!


----------



## Mells54

Esah, congrats on being PUPO! My RE waits until day 5 to freeze anyway, so it doesn't matter that I had a day 3 transfer. I wasn't expecting miracles, but we had 3 to freeze.

AuCa, good luck for transfer!

W8, relax and take it easy!

Hi Princess


----------



## LaylaShawn

Wonderful things are happening on this thread! How exciting!!! I love the positivity!

Esah  How are you feeling? Congrats on being PUPO! I understand wanting embryos to freeze but the great news is you had one rock star embryo. The 30th is my birthday. Im praying we will both be celebrating. 

Prayerful  Thanks! Things are moving along. Im praying things go smoothly for you as well. How are you doing?

Aucu  How was ET today? You are now PUPO!!!! Praying for you.

Blue  Congrats! Thats a beautiful line! Praying your line gets darker and you have strong numbers on test day. 

Blond  Welcome! :flower: I dont have much advice. I would say take it easy and think positive!

Mells  Praying everything goes well for your US on Wednesday. 

W8ing  12 eggs is wonderful! Get rest and feel better. So exciting, you will be PUPO soon!

Princess  Hello and thanks for the :hugs: and baby dust. 

Galen  Hello! How are you?

I am on my 3rd day of Lupron. My ovaries are beginning to feel sore and full. Similar to how they fell while stimming. Did anyone else have similar side effects while taking Lupron? I was going to call the nurse but I dont want to panic about every little thing, especially since I was informed that there may be side effects.


----------



## popchick75

Sounds like there is a lot of good news going around :)

Did any of you have issues with the stim injections making you feel sick? When I went through IVF a few years back, I had a horrible time with it. I ended up getting an extreme case of OHSS and ended up in the hospital. Ever since then, I've been in some sort of pain off and on. Any time I've done any sort of treatment after that, it was extraordinarily painful. Now I'm going through a IUI again, and the follistim is making me feel just horrible :(


----------



## Mells54

Layla, thanks for the prayers. Lupron is supposed to supress your ovaries so I don't think you should have a full feeling, but I don't know for sure. I never felt anything while on Lupron just some headaches. Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## Prayerful

W8ing - Such a great number!! Keeping my fingers crossed and praying that by day 3 or 5 you have some excellent quality embryos! Hope you are feeling better today.

AuCa - That sounds wonderful! Was today transfer day? Hope it went well!!

Esah - Yay for a rockstar embryo! Congrats on being pupo!!

Hi Princess!!

Layla - Glad to see you posting again. Happy early birthday (in case I forget later :blush:)! I am doing well. Thank you for asking. I'm ready for the wait to be over and to be able to restart the stims but it will be at least 2 more weeks. At least by next Monday though I'll have a better idea of how my body is responding to the Lupron this time. Oh, regarding your question about Lupron side effects... I've experienced some fatigue but no feelings of soreness or fullness. When do you go for your next scan or bloodwork? 

Popchick - Sorry to hear you have such a hard time with the follistim. :(


----------



## ElleT613

Hi Ladies,

Do you mind if I join you? I've been on the IUI threads for a while but have graduated now to IVF...(lol).

Anyway, I am so excited to read that some of you have been through an IVF cycle before and that for some this is your first time. It's nice to have a little bit of everything. 

I just got my IVF schedule today and I will be doing Lupron protocol. I already have a question though, below are the meds the nurse told me I will be needing. I am VERY confused as to why I have a choice between Follistim, Bravelle and Gonal? Why dont' they just tell me which one? What's the difference?

Follistim 1750 total OR Bravelle 1750 total OR Gonal F 1750 total

Menopur 10 vials total OR Repronex 10 vials total

Lupron two week kit = 1

HCG only 1 10,000unit dose

Crinone 8% gel 15 total OR progesterone in oil 2 vials 

Thanks:)


----------



## AuCa

Hi Elle and welcome! Yeah, not sure if it's a good thing to graduate to IVF, lol. But in some ways it is....
Follistim, Bravelle and Gonal are all the same (it's FSH), that's why you can pick. I'm guessing some pharmacies will only have one or the other, that's why they give you the choice. Not sure how they compare price-wise.

Prayerful - it's tough to wait, but only 2 more weeks. It's so strange - all the waiting and then everything goes by so quickly. I still can't believe that we're done our first IVF now.

Sorry you had a tough case of OHSS popchick :wacko: I was really worried to get it, but then the opposite happened because they were so careful - I under-stimulated. I never felt any side effects from the Gonal.

Layla - I never used Lupron, so unfortunately can't chime in there. I'm hoping you'll feel better soon though! I only felt that my ovaries became full/uncomfortable on the very last days of stims (maybe 2-3 days before retrieval).

Congrats on being PUPO too esah!! Sending you some sticky vibes!!

AFM - transferred one 4-cell and one 7-cell embryo today (Day 3). They also did assisted hatching (and I have to take Medrol). Did any of you ever do that? I'm a little worried about our embryo quality, but also excited! We got a picture of the 2 embies too, and I keep looking at it :cloud9: The 4-cell embryo actually was still 2-cell when they took the photo and decided to divide right before the transfer (maybe he/she knew it was an important moment!)

Blue - do you know how many cells you had for the medium quality Day 3 embryo (aka DD)?


----------



## ~Brandy~

auca said:


> hi elle and welcome! Yeah, not sure if it's a good thing to graduate to ivf, lol. But in some ways it is....
> Follistim, bravelle and gonal are all the same (it's fsh), that's why you can pick. I'm guessing some pharmacies will only have one or the other, that's why they give you the choice. Not sure how they compare price-wise.
> 
> Prayerful - it's tough to wait, but only 2 more weeks. It's so strange - all the waiting and then everything goes by so quickly. I still can't believe that we're done our first ivf now.
> 
> Sorry you had a tough case of ohss popchick :wacko: I was really worried to get it, but then the opposite happened because they were so careful - i under-stimulated. I never felt any side effects from the gonal.
> 
> Layla - i never used lupron, so unfortunately can't chime in there. I'm hoping you'll feel better soon though! I only felt that my ovaries became full/uncomfortable on the very last days of stims (maybe 2-3 days before retrieval).
> 
> Congrats on being pupo too esah!! Sending you some sticky vibes!!
> 
> Afm - transferred one 4-cell and one 7-cell embryo today (day 3). They also did assisted hatching (and i have to take medrol). Did any of you ever do that? I'm a little worried about our embryo quality, but also excited! We got a picture of the 2 embies too, and i keep looking at it :cloud9: The 4-cell embryo actually was still 2-cell when they took the photo and decided to divide right before the transfer (maybe he/she knew it was an important moment!)
> 
> blue - do you know how many cells you had for the medium quality day 3 embryo (aka dd)?

yay pupo!!


----------



## Blue12

AuCa said:


> Hi Elle and welcome! Yeah, not sure if it's a good thing to graduate to IVF, lol. But in some ways it is....
> Follistim, Bravelle and Gonal are all the same (it's FSH), that's why you can pick. I'm guessing some pharmacies will only have one or the other, that's why they give you the choice. Not sure how they compare price-wise.
> 
> Prayerful - it's tough to wait, but only 2 more weeks. It's so strange - all the waiting and then everything goes by so quickly. I still can't believe that we're done our first IVF now.
> 
> Sorry you had a tough case of OHSS popchick :wacko: I was really worried to get it, but then the opposite happened because they were so careful - I under-stimulated. I never felt any side effects from the Gonal.
> 
> Layla - I never used Lupron, so unfortunately can't chime in there. I'm hoping you'll feel better soon though! I only felt that my ovaries became full/uncomfortable on the very last days of stims (maybe 2-3 days before retrieval).
> 
> Congrats on being PUPO too esah!! Sending you some sticky vibes!!
> 
> AFM - transferred one 4-cell and one 7-cell embryo today (Day 3). They also did assisted hatching (and I have to take Medrol). Did any of you ever do that? I'm a little worried about our embryo quality, but also excited! We got a picture of the 2 embies too, and I keep looking at it :cloud9: The 4-cell embryo actually was still 2-cell when they took the photo and decided to divide right before the transfer (maybe he/she knew it was an important moment!)
> 
> Blue - do you know how many cells you had for the medium quality Day 3 embryo (aka DD)?

Congrats on being pupo. My DD was a 7 cell embryo. 

So excited for you.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Welcome Elle


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, I love the new pic!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Brandy, I love the new pic!

Thanks I'm too scared to change my status. Figured I would just make a pic haha


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Brandy, I love the new pic!
> 
> Thanks I'm too scared to change my status. Figured I would just make a pic hahaClick to expand...

I haven't changed my status yet either. I'm waiting until my scan on Wednesday. I think it would be too hard to change it back if things aren't going well. :shrug:


----------



## cs2001a

Hi Ladies. A I have just been reading the last few pages & am amazed at how much has been happeing for everyone. 

Blue - Wow my fingers & toes are crossed that line gets darker.

W8in4ours - CONGRATS on the 12 retrieved. Can't wait to hear you fertilised numbers. Always great feeling when things turn out better than we estimate with all the figures we focus on.

Aucu - Best excuse you have to put your feet up. Congrats on PUPO

AFM - My Estrogen was 590 yesterday & had US, with 1 maturing follicule with a 6.5mm lining. Had another blood test today but haven't got the results. They expect I will have a my transfer on Monday / Tuesday. So looking normal so far. Fingers crossed my body keeps doing what is suppose to. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## Galen

Au- congrats on being pupo!! Looking at that picture of the embryos is so incredible. Those are people! Never ceases to amaze me

Welcome Elle! Hope all goes well for your cycle!

Popchick- hope you get to feeling better soon. That sounds tough.

Hi Layla! Doing fairly well here, thanks! I did not have that same issue with Lupron, sorry

Cs- sounds like things are right on track!! GL!

Not much of an exciting update here...just an E2 check today...was in the acceptable range after 3 days of stims so they added in the Menopur. My Follistim pen did this funny jumping thing tonight though, when I first pressed the plunger it felt like it jumped from 150 to about 100, only then did it start clicking. I'm so concerned I didn't get the whole dose. Now what?!


----------



## esah

Thanks for all the warm wishes everyone - you are so sweet! And I'm happy to report that it turns out we have three :cold: instead of the expected 1. Hopefully we won't even need them, of course! It's just so hard to imagine that I'm pregnant right now even though I know I wouldn't be able to feel it. But I will do my best to keep the faith until proven otherwise! 

AuCa - Glad the transfer went well - welcome to the 2WW (or thereabouts)! 
Elle- Hi again - I think we were on the IUI threads together - glad you found this thread! Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Blue12

Galen said:


> Au- congrats on being pupo!! Looking at that picture of the embryos is so incredible. Those are people! Never ceases to amaze me
> 
> Welcome Elle! Hope all goes well for your cycle!
> 
> Popchick- hope you get to feeling better soon. That sounds tough.
> 
> Hi Layla! Doing fairly well here, thanks! I did not have that same issue with Lupron, sorry
> 
> Cs- sounds like things are right on track!! GL!
> 
> Not much of an exciting update here...just an E2 check today...was in the acceptable range after 3 days of stims so they added in the Menopur. My Follistim pen did this funny jumping thing tonight though, when I first pressed the plunger it felt like it jumped from 150 to about 100, only then did it start clicking. I'm so concerned I didn't get the whole dose. Now what?!

Not sure how your pen works but sounds similar to my puregon pen Did you need to put in a new medicine cartridge. My cartridges only held 400 and I was recommended to only use 350 of it. 

I wouldn't worry too much but call clinic tomorrow to check what they say. When is your next bloods a d scan? I'm sure if they noticed anything they might just ask you to increase your rise for a day But who knows it may have gone In just fine


----------



## Galen

Esah- wonderful news about your frosties! I bet that embie is snuggling right in now! Rest easy.

Blue- Thanks. My pen is the dial up the dose and inject sort. The cartridge was plenty full, it just didn't do the usual clicking while it would down, until the very end. You're right though, won't know if it delivered the dose or not. I was tempted to give myself a little extra just in case, but decided better not to mess with it! I will call the clinic today. My next lab and scan is tomorrow


----------



## Mells54

Galen, I used the follistim pen and that thing is pretty accurate so I wouldn't worry even if it didn't making the clicking sound as it was pressed. Of course, if it makes you feel better I would ask the nurse about it. Do you have another scan today?


----------



## Galen

Thanks Mells. I'm sure I'm probably being overly concerned. Obsessive, as usual :) You know how if you have to reset the Follistim pen you dial it all the way to the top and then it rapidly spins back down? That's what it did for half the dose...weird! Anyway, nurse and I playing phone tag. We'll just forge ahead! Scan tomorrow!


----------



## Galen

Are you just dying for tomorrow to hurry up and get here already?!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hurry up tomorrow


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi ladies! 

Esah and Auca - how are you both feeling? Do you feel those embryos attaching?! :) I cant wait to be PUPO with you both on Friday!! :) Auca - im sure that 4-cell is a fighter, love the story that it divided right before transfer!

Blue, Mells, & Brandy - thinking of you all and so happy for you guys!! <3

Elle - Welcome to this thread, hope we can help you along your journey <3

I just got a call from the embryologist - of the 12 eggs retrieved, 9 were mature, all 9 survived ICSI and fertilized and today all 9 were growing and looked great. I cant believe it!  I'm almost PUPO and I feel like I have 9 babies in a petry dish in Minneapolis!

Oh, I feel SOOOOO much better today than I did the last 2 days, super bloated and gassy but WAY better than I was feeling. Cant wait for Friday!!


----------



## AuCa

Congrats on your additional frosties esah!!

W8ing - awesome fertilization report and great number, congrats! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

The thread is still full of positivity :thumbup:

I wish I could peek into my uterus and see how the 2 little fights are doing. I don't feel different in any way to be honest. I still have some pain/twinges etc, but I'm pretty sure that this is still from the retrieval since it would be too early for implantation anyway.


----------



## Rosie06

It all seems to be happening on here now its such a lovely positive thread :D

W8ing fantastic report for you very exciting :)

hope the tww is treating the pupo ladies well!!!

not forgetting all our newly pg ladies hope you are all well lovlies!

im now day 5 of buserelin injections last bcp is Thursday so hopefully af should be here by the weekend, I had another acupuncture session today which was fab! 

x


----------



## Mells54

Hurry up tomorrow! I have a three hour drive to my RE so at least I will be busy driving and not sitting around the house waiting!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Snuck in for beta early! 294!


----------



## Galen

Right on Brandy! That's beautiful! HH9M

Mells- glad you've got a way to keep busy LOL. Drive safely and report back ASAP! ;)

It's all ramping up now Rosie! Baby dust to you!

Interestingly, regarding my pen drama, clinic says they have heard of this occurring before. Recommend do not use pen anymore!


----------



## Blue12

~Brandy~ said:


> Snuck in for beta early! 294!

Brandy. That is a very high number. With my DD my beta was 220 on 14dp3dt

At this rate you will be at 1200 by the time I was only 220


----------



## bev_2012

Hi all anyone starting ivf/Icsi this week I'm due in for day 3 bloods and scan then if all being well start injections for Icsi I'm so excited but nervous and if anyone has any story's id love to hear them all,we are having our treatment at st Mary's Manchester so any buddy's would be great thanks for listening x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hoping for twins but I will be over the moon just to get a healthy happy baby!! 

Now another Beta Thursday and 8/16 ultrasound ;)


----------



## Prayerful

Congratulations to everyone! It seems you've all had good things happening lately!!... Mells, Blue, Brandy, AuCa, Esah, W8ing, and anyone else I missed!

Elle - Hi! 

AuCa - How exciting that your second little embie divided right before transfer! I won't be taking Medrol because I have to take Prednisone instead, beginning when I (re)start the stims, but it is standard at my RE's office to begin Medrol on ER day. Don't worry about anything. Just relax and enjoying being PUPO!!

CS - Glad things are moving along well for you!

Galen - I'm so glad your E2 level was good despite being low initially. I hope that eases some of your worries. Good to know, too, about the Follistim pen malfunction. I haven't had that happen *yet* but I will definitely pay more attention so if it does happen I can get a new pen too.

W8ing - Wow!! That is awesome to hear that 9 out of 12 are growing and doing well! Congrats!

Rosie - Good to hear an update from you!

Mells - Can't wait to hear how the US goes tomorrow!

Bev - Welcome! Hope all goes well with the scan and labs so you can get started on injections!

So has anyone ever had to travel by plane with medication and needles in your carry on bag before?? I am going to Seattle for DH's sister's wedding next week and will have to take my Lupron with me. I plan to have my RE write up a note stating my need for the needles. I'm hoping that will work.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> Congratulations to everyone! It seems you've all had good things happening lately!!... Mells, Blue, Brandy, AuCa, Esah, W8ing, and anyone else I missed!
> 
> Elle - Hi!
> 
> AuCa - How exciting that your second little embie divided right before transfer! I won't be taking Medrol because I have to take Prednisone instead, beginning when I (re)start the stims, but it is standard at my RE's office to begin Medrol on ER day. Don't worry about anything. Just relax and enjoying being PUPO!!
> 
> CS - Glad things are moving along well for you!
> 
> Galen - I'm so glad your E2 level was good despite being low initially. I hope that eases some of your worries. Good to know, too, about the Follistim pen malfunction. I haven't had that happen *yet* but I will definitely pay more attention so if it does happen I can get a new pen too.
> 
> W8ing - Wow!! That is awesome to hear that 9 out of 12 are growing and doing well! Congrats!
> 
> Rosie - Good to hear an update from you!
> 
> Mells - Can't wait to hear how the US goes tomorrow!
> 
> Bev - Welcome! Hope all goes well with the scan and labs so you can get started on injections!
> 
> So has anyone ever had to travel by plane with medication and needles in your carry on bag before?? I am going to Seattle for DH's sister's wedding next week and will have to take my Lupron with me. I plan to have my RE write up a note stating my need for the needles. I'm hoping that will work.


I would check the FFA site they tell you what to do when traveling with medication administered with needles.


You should have labels on them with scripts.


----------



## ~Brandy~

When does everyones fertility doc do the first scan? 


Mine wont do mine until 7 weeks :( 8/16 thats forever.


----------



## Galen

Hi Bev! Good luck with your icsi cycle! We are icsi too.

Au- I agree the medrol is pretty standard, I remember doing it last time, and am doing it this time too. Think thoughts of division! Those are some feisty babies you've got! ;)

Brandy- TWINS!!

Prayerful- Of all the pens I've used, this is the very first time one has behaved oddly. Seems like a relatively rare occurrence, thankfully. I hope you enjoy your trip. Good suggestion to check the FAA website. I had to fly with my PIO stuff on my DD cycle and no one even brought it up or mentioned it when they ran my bag through security. Not to say they wouldn't in a separate instance, but I was all anxious about it and they were like, no big deal. Those needles are giant too!

I know your head would probably be more in the moment, but I did have a friend who packed her meds in a carry on- they made her gate check it last minute, and in the bustle she forgot to get her meds out...and they froze!


----------



## Galen

Mine says 7 weeks too.


----------



## esah

W8ing4ours said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Esah and Auca - how are you both feeling? Do you feel those embryos attaching?! :) I cant wait to be PUPO with you both on Friday!! :) Auca - im sure that 4-cell is a fighter, love the story that it divided right before transfer!
> 
> Blue, Mells, & Brandy - thinking of you all and so happy for you guys!! <3
> 
> Elle - Welcome to this thread, hope we can help you along your journey <3
> 
> I just got a call from the embryologist - of the 12 eggs retrieved, 9 were mature, all 9 survived ICSI and fertilized and today all 9 were growing and looked great. I cant believe it! I'm almost PUPO and I feel like I have 9 babies in a petry dish in Minneapolis!
> 
> Oh, I feel SOOOOO much better today than I did the last 2 days, super bloated and gassy but WAY better than I was feeling. Cant wait for Friday!!

Wow W8ing, that's amazing news! What awesome quality eggs you must have. :) When is your transfer day? 

I have been feeling super bloated and tummy-achey. I'm already kind of waddling slowly around like a pregnant woman just b/c I'm so uncomfortable. Lots of sharp pains, but I don't know whether it's my digestive system or something else. They said to expect to feel crampy and full, but the weird thing to me is it feels the most full and crampy above and around my belly button, not below like AF cramps. Anyone else experienced this? While I'd love to think this is a sign of the little guy getting comfortable in there, I was already starting to feel like this before the transfer, so I'm not sure it's correlated. Otherwise not too much to report!


----------



## ~Brandy~

esah said:


> W8ing4ours said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Esah and Auca - how are you both feeling? Do you feel those embryos attaching?! :) I cant wait to be PUPO with you both on Friday!! :) Auca - im sure that 4-cell is a fighter, love the story that it divided right before transfer!
> 
> Blue, Mells, & Brandy - thinking of you all and so happy for you guys!! <3
> 
> Elle - Welcome to this thread, hope we can help you along your journey <3
> 
> I just got a call from the embryologist - of the 12 eggs retrieved, 9 were mature, all 9 survived ICSI and fertilized and today all 9 were growing and looked great. I cant believe it! I'm almost PUPO and I feel like I have 9 babies in a petry dish in Minneapolis!
> 
> Oh, I feel SOOOOO much better today than I did the last 2 days, super bloated and gassy but WAY better than I was feeling. Cant wait for Friday!!
> 
> Wow W8ing, that's amazing news! What awesome quality eggs you must have. :) When is your transfer day?
> 
> I have been feeling super bloated and tummy-achey. I'm already kind of waddling slowly around like a pregnant woman just b/c I'm so uncomfortable. Lots of sharp pains, but I don't know whether it's my digestive system or something else. They said to expect to feel crampy and full, but the weird thing to me is it feels the most full and crampy above and around my belly button, not below like AF cramps. Anyone else experienced this? While I'd love to think this is a sign of the little guy getting comfortable in there, I was already starting to feel like this before the transfer, so I'm not sure it's correlated. Otherwise not too much to report!Click to expand...

Sounds like OHSS


----------



## W8ing4ours

esah said:


> W8ing4ours said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Esah and Auca - how are you both feeling? Do you feel those embryos attaching?! :) I cant wait to be PUPO with you both on Friday!! :) Auca - im sure that 4-cell is a fighter, love the story that it divided right before transfer!
> 
> Blue, Mells, & Brandy - thinking of you all and so happy for you guys!! <3
> 
> Elle - Welcome to this thread, hope we can help you along your journey <3
> 
> I just got a call from the embryologist - of the 12 eggs retrieved, 9 were mature, all 9 survived ICSI and fertilized and today all 9 were growing and looked great. I cant believe it! I'm almost PUPO and I feel like I have 9 babies in a petry dish in Minneapolis!
> 
> Oh, I feel SOOOOO much better today than I did the last 2 days, super bloated and gassy but WAY better than I was feeling. Cant wait for Friday!!
> 
> Wow W8ing, that's amazing news! What awesome quality eggs you must have. :) When is your transfer day?
> 
> I have been feeling super bloated and tummy-achey. I'm already kind of waddling slowly around like a pregnant woman just b/c I'm so uncomfortable. Lots of sharp pains, but I don't know whether it's my digestive system or something else. They said to expect to feel crampy and full, but the weird thing to me is it feels the most full and crampy above and around my belly button, not below like AF cramps. Anyone else experienced this? While I'd love to think this is a sign of the little guy getting comfortable in there, I was already starting to feel like this before the transfer, so I'm not sure it's correlated. Otherwise not too much to report!Click to expand...

I agree could be ohss, there are many varying levels, my first cycle my ovaries were the size of grapefruit and they didn't do anything for it, I am right there with you on the crampy and full, I hope yours is implantation cramping! ;)


----------



## LaylaShawn

Thanks ladies for your responses. I am feeling much better. I am no longer experiencing sore or full ovaries. 

Prayerful  Thanks for the birthday wishes. My next scan and blood work will be CD2. So I have to what for my cycle to begin. I take my last BCP on Friday so I hoping it comes early next week. Hopefully your body responds well to the Lupron so you can move forward. I have traveled with my Grandmother who is diabetic and uses needles. She carries her medication in a large cosmetic bag. She keeps everything in its original packing with her name and medication on the label. She has never taken a letter from the doctor but it would not hurt to have it with you. Enjoy the wedding!

Elle  Hello and welcome. Good luck on your cycle. 

Aaca  Yay youre PUPO!! Congrats. How are you feeling?

Mells  Good Luck on you scan today. Praying for the absolute best!

Galen  Sorry about the drama with the pen. I used the pen for my IUIs and did not experience that. Its interesting that the clinic has heard that before. Good thing you called and now know not to use it. 

Esah  Its wonderful that you have 3 frosty babies! Praying you will not need them for this cycle. You can use them for baby #2!

W8ing  Wow thats a great fertilization report. Congrats! Im glad you are feeling better. Im so excited for you.

Rosie  We are very close in our cycle. I take my last BCP on Friday. Im looking forward to the next steps. Best wishes!

Bev  Hello and welcome. The ladies here are great support. Good luck with your cycle. 

I was reading another thread and everyone doing a IVF cycle got a BFP. It was wonderful. Keeping positive thoughts and praying that happens for us.


----------



## mizuno

Hello ladies.
I know it's bit late in the game, but could I still join you? I'm doing my 2nd FET (first was cancelled due to non-responsive lining). I'm hoping this time estrace will work better. Anyway, looking forward to seeing lots of BFP here!


----------



## ~Brandy~

mizuno said:


> Hello ladies.
> I know it's bit late in the game, but could I still join you? I'm doing my 2nd FET (first was cancelled due to non-responsive lining). I'm hoping this time estrace will work better. Anyway, looking forward to seeing lots of BFP here!

Absolutely!! Welcome Mizuno :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Mells thinking about you x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Yes where is Mells!?


----------



## Mells54

Well, it's twins! I'm in shock!!!!! Both measuring on track and heartbeats 119 and 125!


----------



## Blue12

Mells54 said:


> Well, it's twins! I'm in shock!!!!! Both measuring on track and heartbeats 119 and 125!

Omg!!!!!!! I am so happy for you!!!!! So exciting. Best news today!!!


----------



## Blue12

Mells54 said:


> Well, it's twins! I'm in shock!!!!! Both measuring on track and heartbeats 119 and 125!

What dpo did you have your betas?


----------



## Mells54

Blue12 said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Well, it's twins! I'm in shock!!!!! Both measuring on track and heartbeats 119 and 125!
> 
> What dpo did you have your betas?Click to expand...

11 and 13dp3dt


----------



## W8ing4ours

Mells54 said:


> Well, it's twins! I'm in shock!!!!! Both measuring on track and heartbeats 119 and 125!

Yay!! Congrats Mells! That is such wonderful news, you're babies are going to be the best of friends! I'm so happy for you :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Well, it's twins! I'm in shock!!!!! Both measuring on track and heartbeats 119 and 125!

Congrats!! I am so excited... I seriously almost cut laps in the house :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## AuCa

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congrats Mells, that's amazing!!!


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, after your beta I'm thinking you are having triplets!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Brandy, after your beta I'm thinking you are having triplets!

I think you should SHUDDUP! hah ;)


----------



## ElleT613

mizuno said:


> Hello ladies.
> I know it's bit late in the game, but could I still join you? I'm doing my 2nd FET (first was cancelled due to non-responsive lining). I'm hoping this time estrace will work better. Anyway, looking forward to seeing lots of BFP here!

Baby Dust!! I always had to take estrace during my IUI's and it would work wonders!!


----------



## LaylaShawn

Mells54 said:


> Well, it's twins! I'm in shock!!!!! Both measuring on track and heartbeats 119 and 125!

:happydance::happydance: OMG!!! That's wonderful news!!! Congrats!!! I'm soooooooo happy for you!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Galen

OMG MELLS!!!!!! That is incredible news! Was thinking about you today! Congrats mama!!

Welcome Mizuno! Good luck with your FET!

Layla- Exciting news that your cycle is right around the corner!! Hope AF doesn;t make you wait too long! GL!

Au- how you doing?

W8- getting excited for Friday?!?!!

Brandy- repeat beta tomorrow?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galen said:


> OMG MELLS!!!!!! That is incredible news! Was thinking about you today! Congrats mama!!
> 
> Welcome Mizuno! Good luck with your FET!
> 
> Layla- Exciting news that your cycle is right around the corner!! Hope AF doesn;t make you wait too long! GL!
> 
> Au- how you doing?
> 
> W8- getting excited for Friday?!?!!
> 
> Brandy- repeat beta tomorrow?

Yes I am so excited and scared at the same time. I cant stop peeing on things :blush:

They are still getting darker atleast this morning so pretty soon the test line will exceed the control line.. thats what I am hoping for so I know my lil babies are all ok.


Boy once you have a loss it messes with you horribly


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Brandy, after your beta I'm thinking you are having triplets!

Haha my husband told me the other day that he put a max on buying 2 of everything... he said if theres 3 they better learn to share early :rofl:

I didn't think it was possible for anyone to be more excited about me getting a BFP than me... My husband is floating :cloud9: if it was up to him we'd have 10 more!


----------



## Galen

LOL Brandy. Funny and sweet about your DH. It is really hard to control your mind when things have taken a tough turn in the past. I think things are looking pretty rosy for you though! :)

Gosh, I thought it was hard to name 1 baby....you girls are going to have your work cut out for you!!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Congrats on the BFPs! And thank you for the welcome. 

I have started my first IVF cycle. Had my bloodwork and ultrasound is morning and nurse called me this afternoon to tell me i could start my injections tonight. So i did my first 2 injections tonight, Gonal F and low dose HCG. Same protocol till Friday then bloodwork and ultrasound Saturday morning. Not bad so far, we'll see how it goes. I am actually excited. Yesterday when my injections came in and I spread everything out on the table I cried. It's so much to take in at once. But today I am better and looking at the bright side, hopefully the end is in sight and I'll be holding that baby soon! 

Thanks for listening. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blondhopeful said:


> Congrats on the BFPs! And thank you for the welcome.
> 
> I have started my first IVF cycle. Had my bloodwork and ultrasound is morning and nurse called me this afternoon to tell me i could start my injections tonight. So i did my first 2 injections tonight, Gonal F and low dose HCG. Same protocol till Friday then bloodwork and ultrasound Saturday morning. Not bad so far, we'll see how it goes. I am actually excited. Yesterday when my injections came in and I spread everything out on the table I cried. It's so much to take in at once. But today I am better and looking at the bright side, hopefully the end is in sight and I'll be holding that baby soon!
> 
> Thanks for listening. How is everyone else doing?

:hugs: Congrats on starting! Time will fly now.


When I got my box I strung it all out and felt like a drug addict I almost drooled with the excitement to get started :blush:


----------



## Mells54

Blonde, it can be overwhelming at first. Good luck! I hope this is it for you!


----------



## Prayerful

Mells - AHHHH!!! Congratulations!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Esah - I hope you feel better soon!

Mizuno - Hi! Welcome and good luck to you! Where are you at in your cycle?

Blond - I'm glad you were able to get started with the injections. I'm like Brandy and was super excited to get started with the stims, even though it was 3 injections per night! You're right, it can be a bit overwhelming but it will all be worth it in the end. :thumbup:



~Brandy~ said:


> Yes I am so excited and scared at the same time. I cant stop peeing on things :blush:
> 
> They are still getting darker atleast this morning so pretty soon the test line will exceed the control line.. thats what I am hoping for so I know my lil babies are all ok.
> 
> Boy once you have a loss it messes with you horribly

I love that you are already saying "babies"!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi everyone!

Blond - I remember taking all my meds out the first time and crying my eyes out as well. Through this whole journey I was still (and am still, maybe "next" time) holding on to hope that we could and would get pregnant on our own. Even after my DD was born, every single month I was "shocked" I got my period, I couldn't believe I wasn't pregnant. I think the box of meds was so hard because it just meant that it really didnt work, that i was giving up on a natural pregnancy, etc. Anyhow, :hugs: when you get pg you will forget all about those stupid shots! ;)

Brandy - I'm thinking triplets too, ha! I can't wait to hear, when is your scan, not until August 15th? thats f-o-r-e-v-e-r away!

Galen - I'm getting sooooo excited but REALLY nervous. How are you doing?? Feeling good?

Last time we had 10 perfect embryos on Day 4, and by day 5 there were only 2 blasts left, so we put both in, and ended up with our little Maddie. So, yesterday I got an update that 8 of the 9 were still growing, but 1 had only grown 1 cell, so they were thinking 7 were still in the running. We wont find out anything today, so I wont know until tomorrow what we have left. I'm having a REALLY hard time deciding on putting in 1 embryo or 2. My Dr. is strongly urging me to only put in 1, and ultimately I want 1 baby right now, but we put in 2 to get maddie, its such a hard decision. If this were my first baby I would be thrilled at 2 babies, but I'm scared for Maddie and how she would feel if all of a sudden we had twin infants in the house. I just dont know how I am going to decide tomorrow, while still realizing how lucky and blessed I will be if I have even one left tomorrow.

Anyone else have any updates today? I love all of our good news on this thread, it's such a happy positive place to come every day <3


----------



## W8ing4ours

Prayerful - how many days until you start your stims again?


----------



## AuCa

W8ing4ours said:


> Blond - I remember taking all my meds out the first time and crying my eyes out as well.

I did the exact same thing. And I rarely ever cry. DH was all confused and didn't understand what was wrong, and I didn't really know myself. It was just so overwhelming I think, it just hit me. And I was SO nervous about the injections. Just came all together....
But it will get better! :hugs::hugs:

Welcome Mizuno!!

AFM, I'm not feeling the TWW right now :wacko: Was in a super happy mood the day after transfer, but now I'm all negative. Not sure why exactly....I think reality that it could go either way hit me.


----------



## Blue12

W8ing4ours said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Blond - I remember taking all my meds out the first time and crying my eyes out as well. Through this whole journey I was still (and am still, maybe "next" time) holding on to hope that we could and would get pregnant on our own. Even after my DD was born, every single month I was "shocked" I got my period, I couldn't believe I wasn't pregnant. I think the box of meds was so hard because it just meant that it really didnt work, that i was giving up on a natural pregnancy, etc. Anyhow, :hugs: when you get pg you will forget all about those stupid shots! ;)
> 
> Brandy - I'm thinking triplets too, ha! I can't wait to hear, when is your scan, not until August 15th? thats f-o-r-e-v-e-r away!
> 
> Galen - I'm getting sooooo excited but REALLY nervous. How are you doing?? Feeling good?
> 
> Last time we had 10 perfect embryos on Day 4, and by day 5 there were only 2 blasts left, so we put both in, and ended up with our little Maddie. So, yesterday I got an update that 8 of the 9 were still growing, but 1 had only grown 1 cell, so they were thinking 7 were still in the running. We wont find out anything today, so I wont know until tomorrow what we have left. I'm having a REALLY hard time deciding on putting in 1 embryo or 2. My Dr. is strongly urging me to only put in 1, and ultimately I want 1 baby right now, but we put in 2 to get maddie, its such a hard decision. If this were my first baby I would be thrilled at 2 babies, but I'm scared for Maddie and how she would feel if all of a sudden we had twin infants in the house. I just dont know how I am going to decide tomorrow, while still realizing how lucky and blessed I will be if I have even one left tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone else have any updates today? I love all of our good news on this thread, it's such a happy positive place to come every day <3

I totally hear your dilemma w8ing. I've had 2 or 3 day3 put back 3 times and I only have 1 DD from all those attempts. This time the dr hesitated about putting two back saying they were really good quality and asked if I was prepared for twins. To be honest I had never even considered that happening I had only been worrying about it working or not working. Now I've had dark lines very quickly and it's making me nervous of twins and I feel exactly like you are saying. If I didn't have my DD then two would be ok. But the time demands of two and having 3 I think would be really hard for my DD. I won't know for quite a while now. Betas on sat and mon. But even yesterday my test line was darker than the control line


----------



## Blue12

AuCa said:


> W8ing4ours said:
> 
> 
> Blond - I remember taking all my meds out the first time and crying my eyes out as well.
> 
> I did the exact same thing. And I rarely ever cry. DH was all confused and didn't understand what was wrong, and I didn't really know myself. It was just so overwhelming I think, it just hit me. And I was SO nervous about the injections. Just came all together....
> But it will get better! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Welcome Mizuno!!
> 
> AFM, I'm not feeling the TWW right now :wacko: Was in a super happy mood the day after transfer, but now I'm all negative. Not sure why exactly....I think reality that it could go either way hit me.Click to expand...

I had a cry my first time too but then I started feeling like a chemist who finally had a chance to make a baby even though it was by strange means lol


----------



## W8ing4ours

AuCa said:


> AFM, I'm not feeling the TWW right now :wacko: Was in a super happy mood the day after transfer, but now I'm all negative. Not sure why exactly....I think reality that it could go either way hit me.

:hugs: i know how you feel, its scary to really be excited, and you get so optimistic, especially through this wonderful thread, and for a moment we forget that our chances are really 50/50. It's ok, its going to work, just believe, believe, believe. its so hard in life, to do anything we know we may fail at, you know YOU did all that you can, thats all we can do :hugs:

<3


----------



## W8ing4ours

Thanks for the feedback Blue. Just makes me feel a little better knowing im not the only one struggling with this decision. I do have a couple acquaintances that have twins (their first children though) and i am jealous that their kids ALWAYS have someone to play with. The kids seem a lot less dependent on mommy and daddy for every interaction. There are SO MANY positives with having multiples. My only fear is my very needy 19 month old daughter. I fear she would feel like the 3rd wheel, and I just want her to understand someday that we are having more children to give her, HER best life (yes, ours too). Ok, so all that said, I do think once the infants are like 2 years old it wont matter, it will be just like having 3 kids. Its just the first two years where it will be a madhouse! ha! still...what to do, what to do....most women NEVER have to face these decisions...


----------



## ~Brandy~

God I think I hear tick took of the freaking second hand of the clock waiting for this beta! 

W8 whether to put 1 or 2 is a big decision. I know the stress of it. Do what your gut tells you. I chose 3 because we would love multiples but at this point 1 healthy one i would be estatic.


----------



## ~Brandy~

:headspin::headspin::wohoo::yipee::rofl:


Doctor just called and my Beta is 892!! Tripled in 48 hours :happydance:


Ultrasound 8/13 to see how many lil bugs are in there!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Brandy, that sounds like such a great number! Congratulations on FINALLY being able to change your status :) :) :) I cant wait to hear, 1, 2 or 3!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

W8ing4ours said:


> Brandy, that sounds like such a great number! Congratulations on FINALLY being able to change your status :) :) :) I cant wait to hear, 1, 2 or 3!!!

I'm still scared to change it but it was confirmed so I will go with it


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> :headspin::headspin::wohoo::yipee::rofl:
> 
> 
> Doctor just called and my Beta is 892!! Tripled in 48 hours :happydance:
> 
> 
> Ultrasound 8/13 to see how many lil bugs are in there!

That's a doubling time of 30 hours! Wow!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> :headspin::headspin::wohoo::yipee::rofl:
> 
> 
> Doctor just called and my Beta is 892!! Tripled in 48 hours :happydance:
> 
> 
> Ultrasound 8/13 to see how many lil bugs are in there!
> 
> That's a doubling time of 30 hours! Wow!Click to expand...

Thanks! I was at work and no one knows im ttc'ing or preggers so i didn't plug it into the online calculator yet haha


----------



## Prayerful

W8ing4ours said:


> Last time we had 10 perfect embryos on Day 4, and by day 5 there were only 2 blasts left, so we put both in, and ended up with our little Maddie. So, yesterday I got an update that 8 of the 9 were still growing, but 1 had only grown 1 cell, so they were thinking 7 were still in the running. We wont find out anything today, so I wont know until tomorrow what we have left. I'm having a REALLY hard time deciding on putting in 1 embryo or 2. My Dr. is strongly urging me to only put in 1, and ultimately I want 1 baby right now, but we put in 2 to get maddie, its such a hard decision. If this were my first baby I would be thrilled at 2 babies, but I'm scared for Maddie and how she would feel if all of a sudden we had twin infants in the house. I just dont know how I am going to decide tomorrow, while still realizing how lucky and blessed I will be if I have even one left tomorrow.

That is such a good dilemma to have! Its a hard decision for sure but I am happy that you have been given the opportunity to make that decision! Whatever you decide and how ever many (1 or 2) you end up with, you AND DD will adapt and will be thrilled with your new family.



W8ing4ours said:


> Prayerful - how many days until you start your stims again?

I still don't know anything. My next scan and bloodwork is on Monday. Even if all looks good that day though I won't be able to restart until after I get back from Seattle on Wed, the 7th. But I'm pretty sure my clinic likes to start stims on Saturdays so at the very earliest it won't be until Aug 10! It seems so very far away but I'm hoping I will be distracted enough in Seattle that the time will just fly by!!!...



AuCa said:


> AFM, I'm not feeling the TWW right now :wacko: Was in a super happy mood the day after transfer, but now I'm all negative. Not sure why exactly....I think reality that it could go either way hit me.

Just rest in the knowledge that you are PUPO! That in and of itself is something to be excited about! I can't wait to be in your shoes... (and probably driving myself crazy thinking about the what-ifs!) Haha! ;)



Blue12 said:


> I totally hear your dilemma w8ing. I've had 2 or 3 day3 put back 3 times and I only have 1 DD from all those attempts. This time the dr hesitated about putting two back saying they were really good quality and asked if I was prepared for twins. To be honest I had never even considered that happening I had only been worrying about it working or not working. Now I've had dark lines very quickly and it's making me nervous of twins and I feel exactly like you are saying. If I didn't have my DD then two would be ok. But the time demands of two and having 3 I think would be really hard for my DD. I won't know for quite a while now. Betas on sat and mon. But even yesterday my test line was darker than the control line

The same thing I said to W8ing applies to you too... if it does end up being twins, DD and you will have to make adjustments but you will adapt and in the end will feel doubly blessed! I'm excited to hear how your betas go for you. When is your first U/S?



~Brandy~ said:


> :headspin::headspin::wohoo::yipee::rofl:
> 
> 
> Doctor just called and my Beta is 892!! Tripled in 48 hours :happydance:
> 
> 
> Ultrasound 8/13 to see how many lil bugs are in there!

Woohoo!! :)



~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> :headspin::headspin::wohoo::yipee::rofl:
> 
> 
> Doctor just called and my Beta is 892!! Tripled in 48 hours :happydance:
> 
> 
> Ultrasound 8/13 to see how many lil bugs are in there!
> 
> That's a doubling time of 30 hours! Wow!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I was at work and no one knows im ttc'ing or preggers so i didn't plug it into the online calculator yet hahaClick to expand...

So, what is the standard doubling time when there is just one baby??


----------



## Blue12

I think doubling time is supposed to be 48hours. 

My betas are sat and mon. And from there they will book my ultrasound based on those results. But probably around 7 weeks


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> W8ing4ours said:
> 
> 
> Last time we had 10 perfect embryos on Day 4, and by day 5 there were only 2 blasts left, so we put both in, and ended up with our little Maddie. So, yesterday I got an update that 8 of the 9 were still growing, but 1 had only grown 1 cell, so they were thinking 7 were still in the running. We wont find out anything today, so I wont know until tomorrow what we have left. I'm having a REALLY hard time deciding on putting in 1 embryo or 2. My Dr. is strongly urging me to only put in 1, and ultimately I want 1 baby right now, but we put in 2 to get maddie, its such a hard decision. If this were my first baby I would be thrilled at 2 babies, but I'm scared for Maddie and how she would feel if all of a sudden we had twin infants in the house. I just dont know how I am going to decide tomorrow, while still realizing how lucky and blessed I will be if I have even one left tomorrow.
> 
> That is such a good dilemma to have! Its a hard decision for sure but I am happy that you have been given the opportunity to make that decision! Whatever you decide and how ever many (1 or 2) you end up with, you AND DD will adapt and will be thrilled with your new family.
> 
> 
> 
> W8ing4ours said:
> 
> 
> Prayerful - how many days until you start your stims again?Click to expand...
> 
> I still don't know anything. My next scan and bloodwork is on Monday. Even if all looks good that day though I won't be able to restart until after I get back from Seattle on Wed, the 7th. But I'm pretty sure my clinic likes to start stims on Saturdays so at the very earliest it won't be until Aug 10! It seems so very far away but I'm hoping I will be distracted enough in Seattle that the time will just fly by!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> AuCa said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I'm not feeling the TWW right now :wacko: Was in a super happy mood the day after transfer, but now I'm all negative. Not sure why exactly....I think reality that it could go either way hit me.Click to expand...
> 
> Just rest in the knowledge that you are PUPO! That in and of itself is something to be excited about! I can't wait to be in your shoes... (and probably driving myself crazy thinking about the what-ifs!) Haha! ;)
> 
> 
> 
> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> I totally hear your dilemma w8ing. I've had 2 or 3 day3 put back 3 times and I only have 1 DD from all those attempts. This time the dr hesitated about putting two back saying they were really good quality and asked if I was prepared for twins. To be honest I had never even considered that happening I had only been worrying about it working or not working. Now I've had dark lines very quickly and it's making me nervous of twins and I feel exactly like you are saying. If I didn't have my DD then two would be ok. But the time demands of two and having 3 I think would be really hard for my DD. I won't know for quite a while now. Betas on sat and mon. But even yesterday my test line was darker than the control lineClick to expand...
> 
> The same thing I said to W8ing applies to you too... if it does end up being twins, DD and you will have to make adjustments but you will adapt and in the end will feel doubly blessed! I'm excited to hear how your betas go for you. When is your first U/S?
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> :headspin::headspin::wohoo::yipee::rofl:
> 
> 
> Doctor just called and my Beta is 892!! Tripled in 48 hours :happydance:
> 
> 
> Ultrasound 8/13 to see how many lil bugs are in there!Click to expand...
> 
> Woohoo!! :)
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> :headspin::headspin::wohoo::yipee::rofl:
> 
> 
> Doctor just called and my Beta is 892!! Tripled in 48 hours :happydance:
> 
> 
> Ultrasound 8/13 to see how many lil bugs are in there!Click to expand...
> 
> That's a doubling time of 30 hours! Wow!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I was at work and no one knows im ttc'ing or preggers so i didn't plug it into the online calculator yet hahaClick to expand...
> 
> So, what is the standard doubling time when there is just one baby??Click to expand...

Standard doubling is 48 hours twins or singleton. But multiples tend to have a higher # and many times double in less than 48 hours.

Theres many with high HCG though that have singletons.


----------



## mission_mommy

hi ladies.....:flower:
was away from this thread for a while and woowwww so many cycles happenig here...congratulations to ladies who got their BFPs and good luck to the ones cycling and in the TWW!!!!

Auca- i hope n pray u get your Bfp:hugs: 

*brandy-* Woww..with that beta it looks like u might have twins!!!

AFm- i started my lupron today...so excited...!!! My Fet is around 20th august!!! any one else doing their FET in august??? Would be great to have a cycle buddy!!1:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> I think doubling time is supposed to be 48hours.
> 
> My betas are sat and mon. And from there they will book my ultrasound based on those results. But probably around 7 weeks

Cant wait for you to get your betas Blue! Your test was darker than mine :) 

Since my numbers were so high my doctor said I could come in on the 13th for an ultrasound which is 2.5 weeks or 18 days either way seems too long lol. Otherwise they normally would have scheduled me for the following week.


----------



## esah

AuCa said:


> AFM, I'm not feeling the TWW right now :wacko: Was in a super happy mood the day after transfer, but now I'm all negative. Not sure why exactly....I think reality that it could go either way hit me.

I am so totally with you AuCa. Hate that I'm negative but I'm already making my gameplan for when it doesn't work. I guess it's just a coping mechanism. On the upside I am feeling completely normal again (maybe it was the 51 oz of coconut water I drank yesterday??). I just try to keep reminding myself that there's no way I could feel a pregnancy yet, and that a bumpy bus ride isn't enough to shake the embryo loose... (right??). :)


----------



## Galen

W8- Good luck tomorrow!! Really sounds like you have a good batch of embryos this time! Awesome! I agree with the go with your gut advice.

Blue- here's to a good beta on Saturday!! Sounds like you're testing so dark, it's going to be great! Will you get results Saturday too?


Mission- woo hoo for your FET cycle! Wishing you the best!

Brandy- impressive! Congrats on making the official status change! :)

Headed in for monitoring in the AM. Last scan showed a probable 8-10 growing fairly synchronously in the 10-13 mm range. Hope that continues. I'd be happy with 8 at retrieval. Starting to feel a little fullness, but not too bad. Had acupuncture last night...goodness, that has to be one of my favorite things in the world!


----------



## Galen

Wish I had helpful hints for surviving the tww Esah and Au

Its such a challenge, this act of balancing hopes and expectations. Chin up! We're all behind you and smothering you in good vibes!


----------



## Blue12

esah said:


> AuCa said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I'm not feeling the TWW right now :wacko: Was in a super happy mood the day after transfer, but now I'm all negative. Not sure why exactly....I think reality that it could go either way hit me.
> 
> I am so totally with you AuCa. Hate that I'm negative but I'm already making my gameplan for when it doesn't work. I guess it's just a coping mechanism. On the upside I am feeling completely normal again (maybe it was the 51 oz of coconut water I drank yesterday??). I just try to keep reminding myself that there's no way I could feel a pregnancy yet, and that a bumpy bus ride isn't enough to shake the embryo loose... (right??). :)Click to expand...

I don't feel different and didn't the last two times either until closer to 6 weeks. Also someone once compared the embryo bring safe like a grain of sand in the middle of a peanut butter sandwich. It is very safe in there. Hoping for you rash. How many dpo or dpt are you?


----------



## Blue12

Galen said:


> W8- Good luck tomorrow!! Really sounds like you have a good batch of embryos this time! Awesome! I agree with the go with your gut advice.
> 
> Blue- here's to a good beta on Saturday!! Sounds like you're testing so dark, it's going to be great! Will you get results Saturday too?
> 
> 
> Mission- woo hoo for your FET cycle! Wishing you the best!
> 
> Brandy- impressive! Congrats on making the official status change! :)
> 
> Headed in for monitoring in the AM. Last scan showed a probable 8-10 growing fairly synchronously in the 10-13 mm range. Hope that continues. I'd be happy with 8 at retrieval. Starting to feel a little fullness, but not too bad. Had acupuncture last night...goodness, that has to be one of my favorite things in the world!

Galen that is a great number!!!!!! So excited for you!


----------



## Mells54

The best advice is to stay busy during the TWW. I know it's hard, but just try to do some things you don't usually have time for, and relax. My TWW was uneventful, my weeks 4 and 5 after betas was uneventful. I felt nothing! And then week 6 hit. I'm lightheaded this morning, always hungry (but don't want to overeat) and absolutely exhausted like I've never been before. So I say enjoy the uneventfulness, it will soon change!!!!! Good luck! I can't wait to see many MANY more BFPs around here.


----------



## Bear253

Hi ladies, we will not be having our frozen transfer for a few months yet but I had a quick question and would be really grateful if anyone has the answer! 

We started our first cycle of ICSI in June and had to have a 'straight to frozen' cycle due to OHSS (had 26 eggs collected). The embryos were frozen the day after egg collection, so we have 8 waiting for us :D 

Does anyone know what the process is for thawing/how may 'goes' 8 might correspond to in reality? I think my main question is if we thaw 4, or 8 (which has been suggested), will they refreeze any viable embryos, or is it not possible to refreeze them??

Good luck to everyone with your cycles :thumbup:

xx


----------



## W8ing4ours

Well we ended up with 4 level 2 blastocysts, we put the biggest one in and were able to freeze 3. I'm technically pupo and I'm happy and a little scared and nervous, but feel like everything went perfectly. Now I just wait.... ;)


----------



## Rosie06

LaylaShawn said:


> Thanks ladies for your responses. I am feeling much better. I am no longer experiencing sore or full ovaries.
> 
> Prayerful  Thanks for the birthday wishes. My next scan and blood work will be CD2. So I have to what for my cycle to begin. I take my last BCP on Friday so I hoping it comes early next week. Hopefully your body responds well to the Lupron so you can move forward. I have traveled with my Grandmother who is diabetic and uses needles. She carries her medication in a large cosmetic bag. She keeps everything in its original packing with her name and medication on the label. She has never taken a letter from the doctor but it would not hurt to have it with you. Enjoy the wedding!
> 
> Elle  Hello and welcome. Good luck on your cycle.
> 
> Aaca  Yay youre PUPO!! Congrats. How are you feeling?
> 
> Mells  Good Luck on you scan today. Praying for the absolute best!
> 
> Galen  Sorry about the drama with the pen. I used the pen for my IUIs and did not experience that. Its interesting that the clinic has heard that before. Good thing you called and now know not to use it.
> 
> Esah  Its wonderful that you have 3 frosty babies! Praying you will not need them for this cycle. You can use them for baby #2!
> 
> W8ing  Wow thats a great fertilization report. Congrats! Im glad you are feeling better. Im so excited for you.
> 
> Rosie  We are very close in our cycle. I take my last BCP on Friday. Im looking forward to the next steps. Best wishes!
> 
> Bev  Hello and welcome. The ladies here are great support. Good luck with your cycle.
> 
> I was reading another thread and everyone doing a IVF cycle got a BFP. It was wonderful. Keeping positive thoughts and praying that happens for us.

hi yes we are extremely close with our cycles im waiting now for AF to show I fully expect it by sun/Monday if not here by Tuesday then acupuncturist has me booked in to try and help with it!



Mells54 said:


> Well, it's twins! I'm in shock!!!!! Both measuring on track and heartbeats 119 and 125!

Arghhhh Mells im so freakin happy for you twins wow!!!! hope your feeling ok!



~Brandy~ said:


> :headspin::headspin::wohoo::yipee::rofl:
> 
> 
> Doctor just called and my Beta is 892!! Tripled in 48 hours :happydance:
> 
> 
> Ultrasound 8/13 to see how many lil bugs are in there!

congrats brandy! im taking a guess on 3 snuggled up in there ;) 



Bear253 said:


> Hi ladies, we will not be having our frozen transfer for a few months yet but I had a quick question and would be really grateful if anyone has the answer!
> 
> We started our first cycle of ICSI in June and had to have a 'straight to frozen' cycle due to OHSS (had 26 eggs collected). The embryos were frozen the day after egg collection, so we have 8 waiting for us :D
> 
> Does anyone know what the process is for thawing/how may 'goes' 8 might correspond to in reality? I think my main question is if we thaw 4, or 8 (which has been suggested), will they refreeze any viable embryos, or is it not possible to refreeze them??
> 
> Good luck to everyone with your cycles :thumbup:
> 
> xx

just wanted to say good luck hun, I don't really have an answer with regards to refreezing them im really not sure x



W8ing4ours said:


> Well we ended up with 4 level 2 blastocysts, we put the biggest one in and were able to freeze 3. I'm technically pupo and I'm happy and a little scared and nervous, but feel like everything went perfectly. Now I just wait.... ;)

congrats on been pupo lovely hope the tww goes quick for you :D


well im on day 8 of buserelin so just waiting now for af to show im guessing ill be going for my scan on Friday then starting stims either Friday or Saturday next week, I now have 5 weeks off work so at least I don't have the stresses of that and I get to spend some quality time with my DD 

hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Blue12

Congrats on being pupo w8ing!!!


----------



## Mells54

W8ing! Congrats! Sounds like everything went smooth, and it's always nice to have some frosties too!

Rosie, thanks! I'm extremely tired most days, and I don't have morning sickness, but get queasy if I wait to long to eat throughout the day.


----------



## Prayerful

mission_mommy said:


> AFm- i started my lupron today...so excited...!!! My Fet is around 20th august!!! any one else doing their FET in august??? Would be great to have a cycle buddy!!1:hugs:

Hi Mission! With any luck, I'll be doing my ER around the 20th!



~Brandy~ said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> I think doubling time is supposed to be 48hours.
> 
> My betas are sat and mon. And from there they will book my ultrasound based on those results. But probably around 7 weeks
> 
> Cant wait for you to get your betas Blue! Your test was darker than mine :)
> 
> Since my numbers were so high my doctor said I could come in on the 13th for an ultrasound which is 2.5 weeks or 18 days either way seems too long lol. Otherwise they normally would have scheduled me for the following week.Click to expand...

Good luck Brandy!



esah said:


> I am so totally with you AuCa. Hate that I'm negative but I'm already making my gameplan for when it doesn't work. I guess it's just a coping mechanism. On the upside I am feeling completely normal again (maybe it was the 51 oz of coconut water I drank yesterday??). I just try to keep reminding myself that there's no way I could feel a pregnancy yet, and that a bumpy bus ride isn't enough to shake the embryo loose... (right??). :)

So glad you are feeling better!



Galen said:


> Headed in for monitoring in the AM. Last scan showed a probable 8-10 growing fairly synchronously in the 10-13 mm range. Hope that continues. I'd be happy with 8 at retrieval. Starting to feel a little fullness, but not too bad. Had acupuncture last night...goodness, that has to be one of my favorite things in the world!

Galen, it sounds like things are going really well for you! How did your scan go this morning?



Bear253 said:


> Hi ladies, we will not be having our frozen transfer for a few months yet but I had a quick question and would be really grateful if anyone has the answer!
> 
> We started our first cycle of ICSI in June and had to have a 'straight to frozen' cycle due to OHSS (had 26 eggs collected). The embryos were frozen the day after egg collection, so we have 8 waiting for us :D
> 
> Does anyone know what the process is for thawing/how may 'goes' 8 might correspond to in reality? I think my main question is if we thaw 4, or 8 (which has been suggested), will they refreeze any viable embryos, or is it not possible to refreeze them??
> 
> Good luck to everyone with your cycles :thumbup:
> 
> xx

Sorry, I don't have any information or advice for you. I wish you all the best though!!



W8ing4ours said:


> Well we ended up with 4 level 2 blastocysts, we put the biggest one in and were able to freeze 3. I'm technically pupo and I'm happy and a little scared and nervous, but feel like everything went perfectly. Now I just wait.... ;)

YAY!! Congratulations on being PUPO!



Rosie06 said:


> well im on day 8 of buserelin so just waiting now for af to show im guessing ill be going for my scan on Friday then starting stims either Friday or Saturday next week, I now have 5 weeks off work so at least I don't have the stresses of that and I get to spend some quality time with my DD
> 
> hope everyone else is doing well xx

I hope AF arrives on time and you are able to get started soon!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am a much too impatient person.

All I want to know is how many sacks there are in my uterus and I cant get either of my doctors to look before my appt on 8/13.

I have done tons of searches for private ultrasounds but none of them will do it before 13 weeks haha.

Anyone in the US had any luck with optional EARLY ultrasounds?


----------



## Galen

W8- congrats on being pupo! Great to hear you have some frosties too!!! I am really wishing we would get some this time around...

Can't wait for the next round of BFPs to start rolling in

Bear- Hello! And good luck with your FET! I think how many they thaw depends in how they were frozen, i. e. in singles or pairs....if they thaw 1 or 2 initially and they don't survive, then they thaw the next 1 or 2, and so on until they have some good looking survivors. I don't think they usually like to refreeze, but I couldn't say for sure. Is that what you were asking?

Brandy- ha! 8/13 does seem like forever away when you're chomping at the bit! Hang in there!

Rosie! Ready, set, go!

Mells- hope you're able to sleep comfortably... If two makes you feel more tired than one....eeek! Thank goodness it's temporary! Rest up!

E2 1572 today, up from 602 on Wed. They measured 11 follicles total, but some are in a secondary cohort I think, their growth seems to be slower and they are a bit behind the others. They actually increased my FSH tonight- not sure if that was to help those catch up maybe, or what? Go back again tomorrow, so more info then. Probable trigger Sunday or Monday. Starting to feel really nervous about things now for some reason


----------



## esah

Blue12 said:


> esah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuCa said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I'm not feeling the TWW right now :wacko: Was in a super happy mood the day after transfer, but now I'm all negative. Not sure why exactly....I think reality that it could go either way hit me.
> 
> I am so totally with you AuCa. Hate that I'm negative but I'm already making my gameplan for when it doesn't work. I guess it's just a coping mechanism. On the upside I am feeling completely normal again (maybe it was the 51 oz of coconut water I drank yesterday??). I just try to keep reminding myself that there's no way I could feel a pregnancy yet, and that a bumpy bus ride isn't enough to shake the embryo loose... (right??). :)Click to expand...
> 
> I don't feel different and didn't the last two times either until closer to 6 weeks. Also someone once compared the embryo bring safe like a grain of sand in the middle of a peanut butter sandwich. It is very safe in there. Hoping for you rash. How many dpo or dpt are you?Click to expand...

Thanks, Blue, it really does help to hear that you didn't feel different either and I love the peanut butter sandwich analogy! I'm 5dp5dt, so I guess 10dpo.


----------



## esah

W8ing4ours said:


> Well we ended up with 4 level 2 blastocysts, we put the biggest one in and were able to freeze 3. I'm technically pupo and I'm happy and a little scared and nervous, but feel like everything went perfectly. Now I just wait.... ;)

Woohoo! Welcome to the 2WW. :coffee:


----------



## JaneyM

Hi ladies 
Well this is a hive of activity. Do you mind if I join you please? 
Currently waiting for AF to arrive to organise baseline scan and then start short protocol. Would love some buddies! Xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

JaneyM said:


> Hi ladies
> Well this is a hive of activity. Do you mind if I join you please?
> Currently waiting for AF to arrive to organise baseline scan and then start short protocol. Would love some buddies! Xxx

Welcome :) 


YAY For short protocol! It wont take you no time at all to be PUPO :)


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi everyone :) hope everyone is doing well. I just got home from morning monitoring. Day 4 of injections today. My nurse already called me. I am progressing well. Everything looks good. When I started Wednesday my estrogen was 29. Today I am at 494. They are happy with my progress. Same protocol today and tomorrow, gonal f 150 and low dose HCG. Then back for bloodwork and ultrasound. My retrieval maybe as soon as next weekend of everything keeps going well. Wow this is crazy! How is everyone else?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blondhopeful said:


> Hi everyone :) hope everyone is doing well. I just got home from morning monitoring. Day 4 of injections today. My nurse already called me. I am progressing well. Everything looks good. When I started Wednesday my estrogen was 29. Today I am at 494. They are happy with my progress. Same protocol today and tomorrow, gonal f 150 and low dose HCG. Then back for bloodwork and ultrasound. My retrieval maybe as soon as next weekend of everything keeps going well. Wow this is crazy! How is everyone else?

Congrats that you're responding well :) Your E2 levels sound great for only 4 days of stimming. Good luck with your next scan.
 
You will be PUPO before you know it!


----------



## Mells54

Blondhopeful said:


> Hi everyone :) hope everyone is doing well. I just got home from morning monitoring. Day 4 of injections today. My nurse already called me. I am progressing well. Everything looks good. When I started Wednesday my estrogen was 29. Today I am at 494. They are happy with my progress. Same protocol today and tomorrow, gonal f 150 and low dose HCG. Then back for bloodwork and ultrasound. My retrieval maybe as soon as next weekend of everything keeps going well. Wow this is crazy! How is everyone else?

Sounds good :happydance:


----------



## Blue12

Had my first beta today 858. So nervous about Mondays beta. I know it's a great number to start with but doubling is the most important part right. With DD my first beta was only 220.


----------



## Galen

Welcome Janey!

Blond- sounds like all is going well!! Keep us posted!

Blue- Fantastic news!! Can't wait to hear Monday's result! I bet it will be perfect!

Triggering tomorrow for Tuesday retrieval! I have found this bit online about predicting outcome based on E2 levels and have been driving myself crazy over it since. Why do I do this?!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Had my first beta today 858. So nervous about Mondays beta. I know it's a great number to start with but doubling is the most important part right. With DD my first beta was only 220.

Great beta


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Blue!!!!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Blue your beta sounds wonderful, so exciting to see what beta 2 will be!! 

Blond your estrogen levels sound great mine weren't that high until stim day 8 or so! 

Galen - I was so scared of the trigger and it really didn't hurt, just a little muscle ache the next day! You're soooo close now :)

Welcome janey! 

Hope everyone is doing well tonight! I'm having a lot of cramping tonight, just something else to worry about, I'm already second guessing only transferring 1 vs 2 :(. This whole process is so hard, I am 1dp5dt and I can't stand the waiting already!


----------



## Blue12

W8ing. I had sooooooooo much cramping too!!!!!! I was actually awake for a few hours one night it was so painful.


----------



## Mells54

Cramping is good in these early days. Embies snuggling in!!!!!


----------



## Galen

Excited about some updates...anybody POAS lately??!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I finally stopped


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hey, so glad to see soo many of you have got your BFP's and doubling in good time...sounds like some multiples may be on their way :) 

AFM... I am 10 DPO and waiting for AF so I can send away for my prescription to get all my meds. I'm on long protocol. xx


----------



## AuCa

I'll probably POAS tomorrow (7dp3dt). Been going crazy the past 2 days :wacko::wacko::wacko: 
Had no symptoms so far except for the ones I know are from the progesterone, but I started feeling a bit crampy/lower backache today. But it's just impossible to tell what's my imagination/the hormones and what's real. Definitely didn't have any sort of spotting or anything.

Anyway, I can't wait until this is over as it's seriously driving me mad.


----------



## Prayerful

Hi Janey! Welcome! I hope AF arrives soon for you so you can get started. 

Blond - I'm glad they were happy with your progress and that you are able to keep moving forward. Good luck!!

Congrats Blue! That is great!!

Yay Galen! You've almost made it to the finish line! I'm curious about what you found online regarding E2 levels... what did it say or where can I find it??

W8ing - I'm keeping you in my thoughts. I know the waiting is so hard, but hang in there!

Hi BabyDancing! It sounds like AF should be arriving soon.

AuCa - Hoping for 2 lines for you tomorrow!

AFM - I finally get to have my recheck E2 and scan tomorrow morning!! Praying I am finally fully suppressed and can get started again as soon as we get back from our trip!


----------



## esah

Well, I would have totally broken down and POAS today (7dp5dt) but turns out I don't have any. I think I can wait til my blood test Tuesday. Busy day at work tomorrow and then next thing I know I'll be going in for the test. Zero symptoms except sore boobs from the progesterone, and hungry all the time.


----------



## ~Brandy~

esah said:


> Well, I would have totally broken down and POAS today (7dp5dt) but turns out I don't have any. I think I can wait til my blood test Tuesday. Busy day at work tomorrow and then next thing I know I'll be going in for the test. Zero symptoms except sore boobs from the progesterone, and hungry all the time.

That is some amazing willpower you have! FX for your beta :)


----------



## sunshine8

Hello Ladies,

Many Congratulations to those who got their BFP and hoping the same for other on the route.

I am going today to the pharmacy to collect my medication and thus my treatment commence---finally . I start with nasal spray (to stop the ovaries from working) on 31 July. The nurse instructed, that we keep the medication always under 25 degree temp. 

The thing is , I will be on a field trip on Friday and it involves bus travel, and often the temp in the bus exceeds 25 degrees. Any advice on how to keep the med below 25 degree-----lovely ladies please help...


----------



## Rosie06

sunshine8 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Many Congratulations to those who got their BFP and hoping the same for other on the route.
> 
> I am going today to the pharmacy to collect my medication and thus my treatment commence---finally . I start with nasal spray (to stop the ovaries from working) on 31 July. The nurse instructed, that we keep the medication always under 25 degree temp.
> 
> The thing is , I will be on a field trip on Friday and it involves bus travel, and often the temp in the bus exceeds 25 degrees. Any advice on how to keep the med below 25 degree-----lovely ladies please help...

I would pop it in a small cool back if you have one only thing I can think of really x


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls! Day 6 of stims today. Had my bloodwork and ultrasound this morning. My E2 is up to 1562. I have 5 follicles on left between 11-12mm and 3 on the right. Biggest on right is 13mm. Then I have quite a few small ones below 10mm on both sides. They are dropping my gonal f and adding Ganerelix tonight. I am scheduled for more bloodwork and ultrasound on Wed. Looks like retrieval will most likely be Sunday/Monday. Oh my gosh!!!! I am nervous but excited. I just hope that I am not too bloated. Feeling the twinges in the ovaries already. How is everyone else??


----------



## Blue12

So exciting blond. Sounds like great numbers


----------



## Rosie06

Looking good blond!

AF started today so im off for bloods and scan on Friday so will hopefully start stimms Friday or Saturday seems to be coming round quick, DH and I were quite stressed about it all last time round but quite clearly this time we arnt we keep both forgetting about injections :/

Hard keeping track at the min on here any of you ladies about to test soon?


----------



## ~Brandy~

sunshine8 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Many Congratulations to those who got their BFP and hoping the same for other on the route.
> 
> I am going today to the pharmacy to collect my medication and thus my treatment commence---finally . I start with nasal spray (to stop the ovaries from working) on 31 July. The nurse instructed, that we keep the medication always under 25 degree temp.
> 
> The thing is , I will be on a field trip on Friday and it involves bus travel, and often the temp in the bus exceeds 25 degrees. Any advice on how to keep the med below 25 degree-----lovely ladies please help...

You're on your way! How exciting :) 



Rosie06 said:


> sunshine8 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Many Congratulations to those who got their BFP and hoping the same for other on the route.
> 
> I am going today to the pharmacy to collect my medication and thus my treatment commence---finally . I start with nasal spray (to stop the ovaries from working) on 31 July. The nurse instructed, that we keep the medication always under 25 degree temp.
> 
> The thing is , I will be on a field trip on Friday and it involves bus travel, and often the temp in the bus exceeds 25 degrees. Any advice on how to keep the med below 25 degree-----lovely ladies please help...
> 
> I would pop it in a small cool back if you have one only thing I can think of really xClick to expand...

I agree I would just put it in a lunch bag with an ice pack



Blondhopeful said:


> Hi girls! Day 6 of stims today. Had my bloodwork and ultrasound this morning. My E2 is up to 1562. I have 5 follicles on left between 11-12mm and 3 on the right. Biggest on right is 13mm. Then I have quite a few small ones below 10mm on both sides. They are dropping my gonal f and adding Ganerelix tonight. I am scheduled for more bloodwork and ultrasound on Wed. Looks like retrieval will most likely be Sunday/Monday. Oh my gosh!!!! I am nervous but excited. I just hope that I am not too bloated. Feeling the twinges in the ovaries already. How is everyone else??


Sound like great #'s to me! Not long now.




Rosie06 said:


> Looking good blond!
> 
> AF started today so im off for bloods and scan on Friday so will hopefully start stimms Friday or Saturday seems to be coming round quick, DH and I were quite stressed about it all last time round but quite clearly this time we arnt we keep both forgetting about injections :/
> 
> Hard keeping track at the min on here any of you ladies about to test soon?

Congrats you can get started. Time is going to fly :)


----------



## ElleT613

Blondhopeful said:


> Hi girls! Day 6 of stims today. Had my bloodwork and ultrasound this morning. My E2 is up to 1562. I have 5 follicles on left between 11-12mm and 3 on the right. Biggest on right is 13mm. Then I have quite a few small ones below 10mm on both sides. They are dropping my gonal f and adding Ganerelix tonight. I am scheduled for more bloodwork and ultrasound on Wed. Looks like retrieval will most likely be Sunday/Monday. Oh my gosh!!!! I am nervous but excited. I just hope that I am not too bloated. Feeling the twinges in the ovaries already. How is everyone else??

Hi Blonde! That is so exciting. I don't' know if I knew you were doing an IVF cycle-- we have been together on some other threads before. Sounds like things are lining up well for you-- lots of baby dust your way :flower:

I start with my injections this upcoming Sunday...


----------



## Blue12

Ok ladies. I need your help and advice. Got my second beta back and it's 1552 48 hours ago it was 858. So it didn't double. Clinic said they are happy and do not have any concerns. With googling I found once levels hit 1200+ the doubling rate slows a bit. But I am a bit stressed about it. I cannot fathom coping with a m/c or ectopic or blighted ovum. I'm so nervous. My clinic also informed me today that as standard policy they now do 3 betas and not 2. I don't know if that will be more or less reassuring to hear the next number. Gosh I'm a mess. Yet I have such strong symptoms but thats no guarantee


----------



## Galen

Blond- great response! Sounds ideal!

Rosie- Yay!

Blue- that number sounds so close, I feel like it should count, but I completely understand your emotions. So check again Wednesday? I think all will be well! Hugs

Retrieval tomorrow at 9:30. Hcg is kicking in now- really starting to feel these ovaries. A few additional follies have popped up...I'm really hoping for 10 eggs. Please, please, please


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Ok ladies. I need your help and advice. Got my second beta back and it's 1552 48 hours ago it was 858. So it didn't double. Clinic said they are happy and do not have any concerns. With googling I found once levels hit 1200+ the doubling rate slows a bit. But I am a bit stressed about it. I cannot fathom coping with a m/c or ectopic or blighted ovum. I'm so nervous. My clinic also informed me today that as standard policy they now do 3 betas and not 2. I don't know if that will be more or less reassuring to hear the next number. Gosh I'm a mess. Yet I have such strong symptoms but thats no guarantee

Your doubling rate is 56 hours your good :) You dont need to double but every 72+ hours. You're ahead of the curve.


----------



## Galen

Prayerful- hope all is well with you! I meant to say..I will find that article again for you. I made myself stop reading Sunday. DH is a business analyst and I had him plotting my E2 levels in all my cycles, comparing the logarithmic slopes. The graph is actually kind of interesting...but I made myself take a step back from the ledge...

Hi my name is Sarah, and I am addicted to analyzing my cycle numbers...


----------



## esah

Good luck on your retrieval tomorrow Galen!


----------



## Deeni

Hi Ladies! Can I join in? I just started a FET cycle. My baseline bloodwork and ultrasound were completed last week and I have a hysteroscopy scheduled for Friday to make sure my uterus looks good for transfer. I will be starting my meds (Lupron and Estrace) in a few weeks. I am sooo nervous as I was told the odds are only about 35% which is just not making me feel very optimistic. I am lucky in that I have 4 frozen blasts to try with. We are trying to decide if we are going to transfer one or two. 

Anyone have any positive experience with a hysteroscopy without any meds? I had one done before my fresh IVF cycle and it was so painful. I am very scared to go back for this one. But during my last hysteroscopy they also completed a biopsy which they are not doing this time around. So I am hoping there will be less pain!!!

Anyway, it looks like most of you ladies are well on your way through your cycles. I wish for the best for everyone!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Deeni said:


> Hi Ladies! Can I join in? I just started a FET cycle. My baseline bloodwork and ultrasound were completed last week and I have a hysteroscopy scheduled for Friday to make sure my uterus looks good for transfer. I will be starting my meds (Lupron and Estrace) in a few weeks. I am sooo nervous as I was told the odds are only about 35% which is just not making me feel very optimistic. I am lucky in that I have 4 frozen blasts to try with. We are trying to decide if we are going to transfer one or two.
> 
> Anyone have any positive experience with a hysteroscopy without any meds? I had one done before my fresh IVF cycle and it was so painful. I am very scared to go back for this one. But during my last hysteroscopy they also completed a biopsy which they are not doing this time around. So I am hoping there will be less pain!!!
> 
> Anyway, it looks like most of you ladies are well on your way through your cycles. I wish for the best for everyone!!

Welcome! My hysteroscopy that they didn't do a biopsy on was painless :) I did have a surgical one but they gave me plenty of drugs for that.

Are they just going to be putting saline in and viewing during the hysteroscopy? If so you shouldnt feel anymore discomfort than a pap smear thats what I would compare it to.


----------



## Mells54

Deeni, I've had two hysteroscpies and neither hurt. Honestly, they actual procedure last all of 2 minutes. Good Luck!

Galen, yeah for retrieval!!!!


----------



## Prayerful

sunshine8 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Many Congratulations to those who got their BFP and hoping the same for other on the route.
> 
> I am going today to the pharmacy to collect my medication and thus my treatment commence---finally . I start with nasal spray (to stop the ovaries from working) on 31 July. The nurse instructed, that we keep the medication always under 25 degree temp.
> 
> The thing is , I will be on a field trip on Friday and it involves bus travel, and often the temp in the bus exceeds 25 degrees. Any advice on how to keep the med below 25 degree-----lovely ladies please help...

Hi Sunshine! I agree with the others, just put it in a lunch bag with an ice pack. I had to do this at one point too and it seemed to work just fine!



Blondhopeful said:


> Hi girls! Day 6 of stims today. Had my bloodwork and ultrasound this morning. My E2 is up to 1562. I have 5 follicles on left between 11-12mm and 3 on the right. Biggest on right is 13mm. Then I have quite a few small ones below 10mm on both sides. They are dropping my gonal f and adding Ganerelix tonight. I am scheduled for more bloodwork and ultrasound on Wed. Looks like retrieval will most likely be Sunday/Monday. Oh my gosh!!!! I am nervous but excited. I just hope that I am not too bloated. Feeling the twinges in the ovaries already. How is everyone else??

Looks good, Blond!!



Rosie06 said:


> AF started today so im off for bloods and scan on Friday so will hopefully start stimms Friday or Saturday seems to be coming round quick, DH and I were quite stressed about it all last time round but quite clearly this time we arnt we keep both forgetting about injections :/
> 
> Hard keeping track at the min on here any of you ladies about to test soon?

Yay Rosie! It certainly should fly by for you now!



ElleT613 said:


> I start with my injections this upcoming Sunday...

Good luck Elle! That is such an exciting step!



Blue12 said:


> Ok ladies. I need your help and advice. Got my second beta back and it's 1552 48 hours ago it was 858. So it didn't double. Clinic said they are happy and do not have any concerns. With googling I found once levels hit 1200+ the doubling rate slows a bit. But I am a bit stressed about it. I cannot fathom coping with a m/c or ectopic or blighted ovum. I'm so nervous. My clinic also informed me today that as standard policy they now do 3 betas and not 2. I don't know if that will be more or less reassuring to hear the next number. Gosh I'm a mess. Yet I have such strong symptoms but thats no guarantee

I wish I could give you some advice in this area but I have no experience with that. I would just trust in what your clinic says and that everything is good. Hopefully you'll be able to relax more when you get your next beta results.



Galen said:


> Retrieval tomorrow at 9:30. Hcg is kicking in now- really starting to feel these ovaries. A few additional follies have popped up...I'm really hoping for 10 eggs. Please, please, please

Good luck Galen! I'll be thinking of you!



Galen said:


> Prayerful- hope all is well with you! I meant to say..I will find that article again for you. I made myself stop reading Sunday. DH is a business analyst and I had him plotting my E2 levels in all my cycles, comparing the logarithmic slopes. The graph is actually kind of interesting...but I made myself take a step back from the ledge...
> 
> Hi my name is Sarah, and I am addicted to analyzing my cycle numbers...

Haha! Too funny!



Deeni said:


> Hi Ladies! Can I join in? I just started a FET cycle. My baseline bloodwork and ultrasound were completed last week and I have a hysteroscopy scheduled for Friday to make sure my uterus looks good for transfer. I will be starting my meds (Lupron and Estrace) in a few weeks. I am sooo nervous as I was told the odds are only about 35% which is just not making me feel very optimistic. I am lucky in that I have 4 frozen blasts to try with. We are trying to decide if we are going to transfer one or two.
> 
> Anyone have any positive experience with a hysteroscopy without any meds? I had one done before my fresh IVF cycle and it was so painful. I am very scared to go back for this one. But during my last hysteroscopy they also completed a biopsy which they are not doing this time around. So I am hoping there will be less pain!!!
> 
> Anyway, it looks like most of you ladies are well on your way through your cycles. I wish for the best for everyone!!

Welcome Deeni! I've had 2 hysteroscopies with only Ibuprofen as a pre-medication. The first was fine aside from minimal cramping. The second was a little more intense but my bladder was completely empty so they had a bit more difficulty with it and thus was more painful to me. I would just recommend to go in with a full bladder and you'll be fine. Good luck!



esah said:


> Well, I would have totally broken down and POAS today (7dp5dt) but turns out I don't have any. I think I can wait til my blood test Tuesday. Busy day at work tomorrow and then next thing I know I'll be going in for the test. Zero symptoms except sore boobs from the progesterone, and hungry all the time.

So tomorrow will be the big day! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!


AFM - Another huge setback for me... :( After 2 extra weeks of 20IU Lupron, my E2 level only went down by about 40. It was 421 today. And my scan was apparently not good either... I had at least 4 follies on the left (30, 27, 13, 13mm) and 7 on the right (23, 16, 9, 8, and three <8mm). So now this cycle is officially canceled for good. I have to take Ovidrel, wait for AF, then restart BCPs. So totally frustrated, and confused! Isn't the goal to produce a large number of big follies? Well, to me it looks like I've accomplished that (even without the Follistim) so why must I now go back to square one?! If anyone knows the reasoning behind that, please enlighten me. Also, since Lupron doesn't seem to work for me, are there other options? I really am at a loss right now. 

Sorry to bring down the mood of this happy forum!


----------



## esah

Prayerful said:


> AFM - Another huge setback for me... :( After 2 extra weeks of 20IU Lupron, my E2 level only went down by about 40. It was 421 today. And my scan was apparently not good either... I had at least 4 follies on the left (30, 27, 13, 13mm) and 7 on the right (23, 16, 9, 8, and three <8mm). So now this cycle is officially canceled for good. I have to take Ovidrel, wait for AF, then restart BCPs. So totally frustrated, and confused! Isn't the goal to produce a large number of big follies? Well, to me it looks like I've accomplished that (even without the Follistim) so why must I now go back to square one?! If anyone knows the reasoning behind that, please enlighten me. Also, since Lupron doesn't seem to work for me, are there other options? I really am at a loss right now.
> 
> Sorry to bring down the mood of this happy forum!

Ugh!! So sorry to hear this. I'm sure it is insanely frustrating. :dohh: I really don't know much about the suppression cycles, but maybe the reason they don't want to go forward even with all those follicles is that they are very different sizes? I think they want a large group around 16-20 for egg retrieval (but my memory is already a little foggy on this). I could be totally wrong though- just speculating. Sounds like you need a follow-up with your doctor to get all your questions answered, especially about next steps. Could you possibly try naturally this month, or is it too risky with all those follicles? Good luck and hang in there.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thinking of you today Esah!


----------



## esah

You guys are not going to believe this. Well maybe you will, but I don't!! I just POAS, on a ClearBlue digital test and it came up "pregnant". And it appeared really quickly. I am in shock. I know it's not for real until I get the blood test back but wow is this a good sign. I've never gotten a positive in 2.5 years of trying. Ok, off to get my blood taken. Will keep you posted!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

esah said:


> You guys are not going to believe this. Well maybe you will, but I don't!! I just POAS, on a ClearBlue digital test and it came up "pregnant". And it appeared really quickly. I am in shock. I know it's not for real until I get the blood test back but wow is this a good sign. I've never gotten a positive in 2.5 years of trying. Ok, off to get my blood taken. Will keep you posted!!

Oh it just got real! Wahoo! Congrats


----------



## EvieVonKittie

After y'all's egg retrieval, how long did or are y'all suffering from OHSS? It's ridiculous, I'm hurting and super bloated


----------



## W8ing4ours

esah said:


> You guys are not going to believe this. Well maybe you will, but I don't!! I just POAS, on a ClearBlue digital test and it came up "pregnant". And it appeared really quickly. I am in shock. I know it's not for real until I get the blood test back but wow is this a good sign. I've never gotten a positive in 2.5 years of trying. Ok, off to get my blood taken. Will keep you posted!!

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wonderful! I'm so happy for you!! Yay!!! Cant wait to hear your beta, how many dpt are you today?


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi everyone. 

Prayerful :hugs: its so hard, im sorry you have to start from scratch, its just more waiting and I know how hard that can be. :hugs: It will your time soon, just try to keep faith in your path 

Blond  you are really getting CLOSE now, its so exciting, hoping you get lots of eggs this weekend

Rosie  good luck with your stim start, here you go, im really looking forward to your good news at the end of all of this . &#61514; &#61514;


Galen  thinking of you today, hope everything went well, cant wait to hear you're doing and how many eggs they retrieved. Remember to rest today, the retrieval can really be hard on a girl &#61514;

Welcome to everyone new and hi to anyone I may have missed. This thread is still so positive and welcoming. 

I am 4dp5dt today and I POAS and it was negative. I know it was silly to do it. My blood test isn't until Monday, and I know that Brandy got a BFP on 4dp5dt but I know that isn't usual, and I keep reading tons of threads where LOTS of people get a negative until 7dp5dt, but still, i just cant imagine how Ill feel if this didnt work. I dont remember being so negative last time, i think I "felt" pregnant somehow last time, and I just dont think time. Anyhow, I really dont want to be negative, im excited for everyone at all the different stages we are all at! I just have to be patient, and we will all find out soon enough, right? :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

W8ing4ours said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Prayerful :hugs: its so hard, im sorry you have to start from scratch, its just more waiting and I know how hard that can be. :hugs: It will your time soon, just try to keep faith in your path
> 
> Blond  you are really getting CLOSE now, its so exciting, hoping you get lots of eggs this weekend
> 
> Rosie  good luck with your stim start, here you go, im really looking forward to your good news at the end of all of this . &#61514; &#61514;
> 
> 
> Galen  thinking of you today, hope everything went well, cant wait to hear you're doing and how many eggs they retrieved. Remember to rest today, the retrieval can really be hard on a girl &#61514;
> 
> Welcome to everyone new and hi to anyone I may have missed. This thread is still so positive and welcoming.
> 
> I am 4dp5dt today and I POAS and it was negative. I know it was silly to do it. My blood test isn't until Monday, and I know that Brandy got a BFP on 4dp5dt but I know that isn't usual, and I keep reading tons of threads where LOTS of people get a negative until 7dp5dt, but still, i just cant imagine how Ill feel if this didnt work. I dont remember being so negative last time, i think I "felt" pregnant somehow last time, and I just dont think time. Anyhow, I really dont want to be negative, im excited for everyone at all the different stages we are all at! I just have to be patient, and we will all find out soon enough, right? :)

You're totally still in it. I don't know why I got mine so early. It's really not normal!


----------



## ~Brandy~

EvieVonKittie said:


> After y'all's egg retrieval, how long did or are y'all suffering from OHSS? It's ridiculous, I'm hurting and super bloated

I was off work 6 days because I was in so much pain


----------



## Natashaa1

Hey ladies can I join, been stalking so getting up to speed with everyone's story I'm 5dp5dt and the TWW sucks.... This thread is so positive with so many success stories I'm hoping a bit of luck will run off my way.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Natashaa1 said:


> Hey ladies can I join, been stalking so getting up to speed with everyone's story I'm 5dp5dt and the TWW sucks.... This thread is so positive with so many success stories I'm hoping a bit of luck will run off my way.

When's your otd? Welcome!


----------



## Galen

Oh Prayerful, I am so sorry for this frustration :( Hugs to you! I have no idea why this is the way it is, I guess the process must have gotten going and couldn't be stopped? It is odd that you have so many follies without stims, but they do sound all different sizes and I'm sure the quality would be a big question mark with the length of time you've had to follow up on this. Maybe you have to do an antagonist cycle? Be sad and angry and then chin up for a fresh start! (Meant to sound encouraging!)

Esah! Yaaaaaaayyyy! Right on girl! Keep us posted on beta, sounds like its going to be great though!

W8- I will be POAS daily I think....but I agree it is too early. Sending positive thoughts your way!

Evie- not sure yet myself, I am only 2 hours post ER! I remember going to work pretty much the next day I think....but I never had much in the way of OHSS

AFM- sleepy, but feeling well, just ate some delicious Lebanese for lunch, I was STARVING today prior to ER. They got 15 eggs!! I'm sure not all those are mature, but I'm still hoping for 8-10 good ones. Will know tomorrow.


----------



## Natashaa1

OTD is 7 August  I've never been one for early testing but not sure I'll make to then....


----------



## W8ing4ours

Galen - 15 sounds great, hoping for lots of mature fertilized embryos!!


----------



## Galen

Thanks W8! Me too!!!!!

Welcome Deeni and Natashaa! Good luck!


----------



## Prayerful

Wahoo Esah!! I'm thrilled for you!
Yes, the nurse said I could still try on my own but with us having to do ICSI, I'm certainly not getting my hopes up. 

W8ing - It is definitely still early. Don't give up hope. 

Welcome Natasha!

Galen - Thanks for the encouragement. I really don't know anything about antagonist cycles. What does that entail?
Big congrats to you on the 15 eggs!! Praying for good results over the next 3-5 days!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Great #'s Galen!


----------



## Blue12

Brandy I just realized my ultrasound is booked the same day. They wanted me to come in on the 10th but dh dd and I are away for a little holiday. It's makings crazy to think I have to wait those few extra days lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Brandy I just realized my ultrasound is booked the same day. They wanted me to come in on the 10th but dh dd and I are away for a little holiday. It's makings crazy to think I have to wait those few extra days lol

They just called and moved mine up to 8/5!! and I got to keep 8/13!


----------



## Blue12

Wow. You are so lucky. That's great!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am such a mental case so glad they are going to see me early!


----------



## esah

EvieVonKittie said:


> After y'all's egg retrieval, how long did or are y'all suffering from OHSS? It's ridiculous, I'm hurting and super bloated

It took 8 days until the bloating went away.. much longer than I expected.


----------



## esah

Well, my beta number sucks: 33. The nurse says that it could still be ok if it doubles by Thursday, but sounds like this is not a great sign (they look for it to be over 50). It's never easy is it??!


----------



## ~Brandy~

esah said:


> Well, my beta number sucks: 33. The nurse says that it could still be ok if it doubles by Thursday, but sounds like this is not a great sign (they look for it to be over 50). It's never easy is it??!

The number doesn't count! It is important it raises at the right rate. Hang in there


----------



## Blue12

esah said:


> Well, my beta number sucks: 33. The nurse says that it could still be ok if it doubles by Thursday, but sounds like this is not a great sign (they look for it to be over 50). It's never easy is it??!

How many dpt are you again? 

I totally understand how stressful it is. I've been googling lie crazy and reading stories of high and low betas. I'm still hoping for you. Xxxxx


----------



## esah

Oh sorry, forgot to say, my 5-day transfer was last Sunday so I'm 9 days past transfer.


----------



## Blue12

That's an early beta Esah. My clinic does 17dpo. Or 19dpo


----------



## esah

Blue12 said:


> That's an early beta Esah. My clinic does 17dpo. Or 19dpo

Thanks Blue - and to everyone else for your support. I am still feeling ok, just impatient for the second test. I feel glad that I'm at least closer than I have ever been before (at least to my knowledge - I usually don't test until my period is late so it's possible I've had chemical pregnancies before).

One more question for you lovely people - do you know why they told me to take my estrogen patch off today? Doesn't estrogen help support the pregnancy in addition to progesterone? Thx.


----------



## sunshine8

Hello everyone,

I am just about to start with my down reg med in a few hours. I just went to he washroom and was spotting. So scared, as this is so unusual for me. My periods are very regular and I have a 14 day luteal cycle. So its a week early for my periods. 

I am in a dilemma, shall I go ahead with my first does of nasal spray (morning 6 clock), or call the Doc when the clinic opens and inform the nurse first about this unusual thing.

I am so scared and worried. Has anyone else had spotting prior to taking down reg medication? I am on suprecur.

Thanks much


----------



## Mells54

Esah, I agree with the others. It is still early and doubling time is key. I don't know about the patch thing. I'm on 4 patches every ther day, and probably will be on the, through next week (8 weeks). :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

sunshine8 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am just about to start with my down reg med in a few hours. I just went to he washroom and was spotting. So scared, as this is so unusual for me. My periods are very regular and I have a 14 day luteal cycle. So its a week early for my periods.
> 
> I am in a dilemma, shall I go ahead with my first does of nasal spray (morning 6 clock), or call the Doc when the clinic opens and inform the nurse first about this unusual thing.
> 
> I am so scared and worried. Has anyone else had spotting prior to taking down reg medication? I am on suprecur.
> 
> Thanks much

I would go ahead and start the down reg and call them for a peace of mind once they open.


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> sunshine8 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am just about to start with my down reg med in a few hours. I just went to he washroom and was spotting. So scared, as this is so unusual for me. My periods are very regular and I have a 14 day luteal cycle. So its a week early for my periods.
> 
> I am in a dilemma, shall I go ahead with my first does of nasal spray (morning 6 clock), or call the Doc when the clinic opens and inform the nurse first about this unusual thing.
> 
> I am so scared and worried. Has anyone else had spotting prior to taking down reg medication? I am on suprecur.
> 
> Thanks much
> 
> I would go ahead and start the down reg and call them for a peace of mind once they open.Click to expand...

When do you have your baseline? I know that is when you should start AF. It always seemed weird to me to get AF when it wasn't expected but it always showed when they said it would.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had an AF while down reg but I am not sure on the exact timing of the protocol.

On your calendar do they put when you should have AF and such? If it doesnt match then I would call for sure.


----------



## Deeni

Thanks for sharing your experiences with the hysteroscopy. Can't wait for it to be done. I am currently waiting for ovulation and that is when things will take off. This waiting is so frustrating!

This thread is really active. I'm trying to catch up with where every is at with their cycle. But it seems like there is a lot of good news in this thread :)



esah said:


> Well, my beta number sucks: 33. The nurse says that it could still be ok if it doubles by Thursday, but sounds like this is not a great sign (they look for it to be over 50). It's never easy is it??!

Esah, congrats on your bfp! I agree with the other ladies that your first beta was super early. I really hope that your numbers are nice and high for your next beta!


----------



## Galen

Esah- keep the faith! It is so early...I will be thinking doubling thoughts for you. I wish this wasn't so stressful!

Prayerful- I could be wrong, as I've never done one myself, but my understanding of the antagonist protocol is that you go straight from BCPs to stim, and inject the antagonist doses at a certain point during stim to keep from ovulating. No Lupron or downregulating at all. I 'm pretty sure a few of the others here did antagonist. I hate that you have endured mostly frustration this cycle, but it sounds like they've just got to find the shoe that fits you! So much easier said than done to sound all cheery about it I know...more hugs!

Can't wait to hear about these upcoming scans!! Exciting yours got moved up Brandy! Hope yours gets here before you know it Blue!


----------



## Blue12

Prayerful. Crazy question for you. Before you started the Lupron did thy do bloodwork to make sure that you had ovulated? Or were you on bcp before Lupron I can't remember. I ask because I wonder if you hadn't ovulated before starting Lupron f that could be the problem. I know my clinic checks for that and said if you haven't before they start Lupron you won't go anywhere in the cycle. Hugs


----------



## Blue12

Galen you had fantastic numbers. Have you received your fert report?


----------



## sunshine8

Mells54 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine8 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am just about to start with my down reg med in a few hours. I just went to he washroom and was spotting. So scared, as this is so unusual for me. My periods are very regular and I have a 14 day luteal cycle. So its a week early for my periods.
> 
> I am in a dilemma, shall I go ahead with my first does of nasal spray (morning 6 clock), or call the Doc when the clinic opens and inform the nurse first about this unusual thing.
> 
> I am so scared and worried. Has anyone else had spotting prior to taking down reg medication? I am on suprecur.
> 
> Thanks much
> 
> I would go ahead and start the down reg and call them for a peace of mind once they open.Click to expand...
> 
> When do you have your baseline? I know that is when you should start AF. It always seemed weird to me to get AF when it wasn't expected but it always showed when they said it would.Click to expand...


Thanks dear Brandy and Mell,

We called up the nurse this morning she said that I should go ahead and start the med. She said that often in summer the cells due to heat get softer and bleed. I was very worried and so was DH. I have never had this kind of spotting and my periods come exact 14 days after ovulation, so its a week early for it. This morning it felt like life is playing a cruel joke on us. For so long we waited and nothing usual, and then when I am about to start this overwhelming journey.......doh!!! 
I did a preg test, the one I had at home, it showed negative. So that somehow gave me some peace of mind. I will start the medication tomorrow morning on CD22. In the morning I will take a new preg test and then full zoom start the down reg. I hope this is ok.
It been a stressful start. I hope things get better :(.

Thanks so much for listening to me lovely ladies.


----------



## sunshine8

Lovely Ladies,

I have another important query, I am starting my down reg on CD22, instead of CD21.


Would it matter greatly starting down reg on a long protocol ? 

Much Thanks


----------



## Mells54

Sunshine, I'm not sure on this one. I always started down reging with BCPs on Day 3.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Sunshine, I'm not sure on this one. I always started down reging with BCPs on Day 3.

They all do it different.. I started BCP on CD3 and then did Lupron starting CD 18 and stopped BCP 10 days later.


----------



## Blue12

I think sunshine that the only thing that matters about starting Lupron is that you don't begin before ovulation. I ovulate late so I didn't start my Lupron until cd23 and then tey had me go a few extra day of Lupron before starting stims


----------



## Galen

So, we have 6 embies growing today! Turns out 8 of the 15 eggs were too immature for ICSI, so they did ICSI with 7 and 6 fertilized. That is the best fertilization rate we've ever had, so I'm hoping that means good things. FX!

Initially, after my first scan there were 8 lead follies, then another 6-7 popped up later in stims. I did start to get excited about those extras. I knew 15 was probably too good to be true though :)


----------



## Galen

Blue- do you have any more betas or just to US now?


----------



## Blue12

That's an incredible number Galen. Congrats!!!! Are you plannig day 3 or 5?


I have another beta on Friday and then ultrasound/scan on tues aug 13 (they offered me doing it on Friday aug 9th but we are supposed to be away. Of we aren't I might see if I can go lol


----------



## Deeni

Blue12 said:


> I think sunshine that the only thing that matters about starting Lupron is that you don't begin before ovulation. I ovulate late so I didn't start my Lupron until cd23 and then tey had me go a few extra day of Lupron before starting stims

Blue, I am so glad you posted this. I am supposed to start lupron a week after they do a blood test for ovulation but I am beginning to suspect that I ovulate very late. Last month my LH surge lasted 5 or 6 days (according to OPKs). I wonder if the blood test could be misleading. Definitely something I am going to make sure the doctor knows about. The last thing I want is to have the cycle not go anywhere!!


----------



## Galen

Day of transfer to be determined Friday morning. If all 6 keep growing, they'll do day 5. If some are lost to attrition (which, honestly, I think is probably most likely) they'll do day 3. So we basically have to be ready for day 3, and they will call that morning to confirm or bump to Sunday. If we do day 3, we'll transfer 3 (if we have 3), if we do day 5, we'll transfer 2. I know it's best not to disturb the embryos, and that's why they do it, but I would soooo love to know what is going on with them tomorrow!

Oh the wait for the US....longest. wait. ever. Are you going on a fun trip?!


----------



## sunshine8

Blue12 said:


> I think sunshine that the only thing that matters about starting Lupron is that you don't begin before ovulation. I ovulate late so I didn't start my Lupron until cd23 and then tey had me go a few extra day of Lupron before starting stims

Thanks blue. I hope it will not make that much of a difference. I am sure I have ovulated on CD14, SO I AM WAY PASSED OVULATION. considering that different ladies start their down reg at different hours, hopefully it will be alright. 

I am spotting through on an off, not much though :(


----------



## sunshine8

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine, I'm not sure on this one. I always started down reging with BCPs on Day 3.
> 
> They all do it different.. I started BCP on CD3 and then did Lupron starting CD 18 and stopped BCP 10 days later.Click to expand...

Thanks ladies. Here they straight away start with suprecur for down reg, no BCP for us. I hope things turn out well despite all the hassle I underwent this last 24 hours.

many thanks and Take care you two


----------



## esah

Yay Galen! Hope all continues well!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Just fyi I spotted and at times light flow for 19 of my 54 days of long protocol seriously. I was constantly worried and they kept telling me I was fine so luckily they were right.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Omg, I am shocked, I have been sure it didn't work, took another test today and please someone tell me you see it too?! Ahhh.........:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Blue12

I see it w8ing!!!!


----------



## bev_2012

Yep I see it too :) x


----------



## Galen

W8ing! W8ing! I see it too! Yay!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

You're preggo! Wahooo


----------



## W8ing4ours

You guys are the best! I'm just crying over here, I can't believe it, I don't know why but I was so sure it didn't work, I can't believe it, I'm so happy!!


----------



## bev_2012

Waiting is this your 2nd cycle 2nd bfp? If so gives me hope for ours its amazing news wishing you all the luck in the worldx


----------



## Mells54

I see it!!!! How many dpt?


----------



## Natashaa1

Yay I see it congratulations


----------



## Blondhopeful

W8ing4ours said:


> Omg, I am shocked, I have been sure it didn't work, took another test today and please someone tell me you see it too?! Ahhh.........:happydance:

I see it too!! ;) congrats!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Galen said:


> So, we have 6 embies growing today! Turns out 8 of the 15 eggs were too immature for ICSI, so they did ICSI with 7 and 6 fertilized. That is the best fertilization rate we've ever had, so I'm hoping that means good things. FX!
> 
> Initially, after my first scan there were 8 lead follies, then another 6-7 popped up later in stims. I did start to get excited about those extras. I knew 15 was probably too good to be true though :)

That is awesome! Great results. I wish you te best of luck!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Sorry for not posting lately. Just been overwhelmed. Went in for my 9 day ultrasound and bloodwork. Everything is progressing. Yesterday my E2 was 2500. Today I am waiting for the nurse to call. I have follicles that are 19, 18, 16, 14, 13, 12mm. I have a large amount. The doc will decide whether I trigger tonight or tomorrow based on my hormone levels. It's so close. I am nervous! Never been under before and starting to feel anxious. Otherwise, I am a bit bloated and starting to feel uncomfortable. So retrieval is definitely either Sat or Sunday. How was everyone's retrieval? Not to worry?


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi Blond, that sounds really good, dont worry about the retrieval. I did wake up in some pain, but they immediately gave me pain medication and even sent me home with some, although I didnt even need it by later that day. This is such an exciting part, although it was the hardest, but you are almost done now, almost PUPO!

Hi Bev - always have hope :) This is my 2nd IVF cycle, my precious DD is from my first back in 2011, and it looks like this cycle (hopefully) was successful too! AND we only put in 1 embryo this time. 

Hi Mells &#8211; how are you feeling? Good and preggo? &#61514; Today is 6dp5dt, hopefully that&#8217;s why its still so light? I bought the cheap store brand too, might go get a $20 one later today &#61514;

Galen - how are you feeling? is the bloat bad? when do you get to hear more about your embryos? youre soooooooo close now :)

Brandy - appt on Wednesday, right? Ohhhhh I cant wait to hear your news! &#61514;

Blue &#8211; same with you, hope you have strong betas tomorrow and will be excited to hear about your scan in a couple weeks &#61514;

Natasha &#8211; welcome, we are at the exact same spot, how are you feeling? Are you testing? Its soooooooooo hard not to, but I have certainly been through the ringer this time, they have a point when they tell you to wait, ugh, it was just impossible for me though&#8230;

Esah &#8211; new beta today, right? I know it wll be great &#61514;

Welcome Sunshine and Deeni, good luck with your cycles!

:hugs: to everyone!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Ultrasound is Monday I can't wait! The weekend is going to be the hardest ugh


----------



## Natashaa1

Blond, I was really nervous about EC and it was no where near as bad as I thought it was going to be so try not to stress too much.

Brandy - cant wait to hear about your scan GL.

W8ing- didn't realise we were at the same point I've been trying so hard not to think about testing and now hearing your news I'm so so tempted! Think I will try and wait until Sunday if I can make it...


----------



## Mells54

W8ing, yes I'm feeling pregnant! And excited! My bloating has gone away, and I actually have lost about 4lbs. But my morning (all day) sickness is in full effect. Just queasy though, no vomiting. I'm not feeling as tired so I think my body is adjusting. 

I got my BFP 9dp3dt so that is one day later than where you are now. I'm sure it will be darker tomorrow. I'm so happy for you :happydance:

Brandy, stay busy this weekend! Can't wait to hear how many you have in there!!!! :yipee:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh mells I can't wait to feel pregnant and lose some worries!


----------



## esah

W8ing4ours said:


> Esah  new beta today, right? I know it wll be great &#61514;

Thanks and great news about your home test! I am in the interminable wait to get my beta results back. On Tuesday they called at 2:30, so 2-3 more hours... 
My sense of smell is still off the charts, and sore bbs, but they were veiny a couple days ago (which apparently is a symptom, gross) and now they aren't. No way to know though what's going on, just have to wait...


----------



## esah

Blond, don't worry too much about the retrieval. I had never been under before and it was just fine. They said I might be conscious of sounds but I was completely out and next thing I knew I was back with my husband. I just used a heating pad for the rest of the day and didn't need pain meds. I felt great the next day, and then the bloating got worse after that which wasn't too pleasant, but eventually that goes away too. Just make sure you have a heating pad and some good TV shows/movies on hand for when you get home from the retrieval.


----------



## esah

Beta #2 - 101, so it tripled from Tuesday. :wohoo:

I still have to go get another test on Saturday b/c my first one was so low. More waiting fun! 
And then, if that one's good, u/s will be at 7 weeks, August 20.


----------



## ~Brandy~

esah said:


> Beta #2 - 101, so it tripled from Tuesday. :wohoo:
> 
> I still have to go get another test on Saturday b/c my first one was so low. More waiting fun!
> And then, if that one's good, u/s will be at 7 weeks, August 20.

Thats awesome esah!! Great news :happydance:


----------



## Blondhopeful

esah said:


> Beta #2 - 101, so it tripled from Tuesday. :wohoo:
> 
> I still have to go get another test on Saturday b/c my first one was so low. More waiting fun!
> And then, if that one's good, u/s will be at 7 weeks, August 20.

Yay! Fingers crossed! Best of luck and congrats!


----------



## ElleT613

esah said:


> Beta #2 - 101, so it tripled from Tuesday. :wohoo:
> 
> I still have to go get another test on Saturday b/c my first one was so low. More waiting fun!
> And then, if that one's good, u/s will be at 7 weeks, August 20.

So exciting!!:hugs:


----------



## Blondhopeful

Looks like I will be triggering tomorrow. My E2 was 3526 today. I have over 13 follicles at 15mm or greater. But they still want them to grow a little. Trigger tomorrow night and Saturday 12 hours later then the procedure on Sunday. I can't believe it's almost here. I am so bloated and starting to get uncomfortable. Drinking lots of fluids. I hope I feel good after. Took Monday off just in case. Ahhhhhhhhh! Please keep your fingers crossed for me, I am an anxious ball of nerves! I just want it all to work out.


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Hey everyone, I had one miracle embaby survive.. But I'm still optimistic, I might have a stubborn child on my hands, but I feel like I have a low grade fever, my face and the top body feels hot. Today earlier was my ET.. Anyone feel this?


----------



## Blondhopeful

ElleT, good luck on the 4th. Do you whether you are doing a fresh or FET cycle? Do you know what protocol they will start you on?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blondhopeful said:


> Looks like I will be triggering tomorrow. My E2 was 3526 today. I have over 13 follicles at 15mm or greater. But they still want them to grow a little. Trigger tomorrow night and Saturday 12 hours later then the procedure on Sunday. I can't believe it's almost here. I am so bloated and starting to get uncomfortable. Drinking lots of fluids. I hope I feel good after. Took Monday off just in case. Ahhhhhhhhh! Please keep your fingers crossed for me, I am an anxious ball of nerves! I just want it all to work out.


Did I read that right you're triggering on Friday and Saturday? I have never heard of that.


----------



## Blue12

Esah so happy for you!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

EvieVonKittie said:


> Hey everyone, I had one miracle embaby survive.. But I'm still optimistic, I might have a stubborn child on my hands, but I feel like I have a low grade fever, my face and the top body feels hot. Today earlier was my ET.. Anyone feel this?

I did not have that but you have some OHSS issues going on as well right or have they subsided? 


I would rest and take it easy and keep well hydrated.


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I will be triggering tomorrow. My E2 was 3526 today. I have over 13 follicles at 15mm or greater. But they still want them to grow a little. Trigger tomorrow night and Saturday 12 hours later then the procedure on Sunday. I can't believe it's almost here. I am so bloated and starting to get uncomfortable. Drinking lots of fluids. I hope I feel good after. Took Monday off just in case. Ahhhhhhhhh! Please keep your fingers crossed for me, I am an anxious ball of nerves! I just want it all to work out.
> 
> 
> Did I read that right you're triggering on Friday and Saturday? I have never heard of that.Click to expand...

Brandy, my clinic does timed bloodwork after trigger to see if you need another. But it's rare the first one doesn't do the job. I've only triggered once.


----------



## Mells54

Esah! great news on your beta!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I will be triggering tomorrow. My E2 was 3526 today. I have over 13 follicles at 15mm or greater. But they still want them to grow a little. Trigger tomorrow night and Saturday 12 hours later then the procedure on Sunday. I can't believe it's almost here. I am so bloated and starting to get uncomfortable. Drinking lots of fluids. I hope I feel good after. Took Monday off just in case. Ahhhhhhhhh! Please keep your fingers crossed for me, I am an anxious ball of nerves! I just want it all to work out.
> 
> 
> Did I read that right you're triggering on Friday and Saturday? I have never heard of that.Click to expand...
> 
> Brandy, my clinic does timed bloodwork after trigger to see if you need another. But it's rare the first one doesn't do the job. I've only triggered once.Click to expand...

Interesting thats the first I have heard of it ;) Thanks for the new lesson!


----------



## mizuno

wow girls, so many BFPs here! Congrats to all of you!:dance::dance:

My lining ended up being ok, 0.8cm, so I'm scheduled for ET (d5 blasts) on Sunday. I am still debating if I should transfer 1 or 2 embies. Twins scare me to death (well, not the twin babies themselves, but the idea of dealing with 2 kids at once), but in the fresh cycle we transferred one and it didn't work. I'm almost 35, so I'm getting up there in age. Anyone have any advice?

thanks and congrats to all you with BFPs again!


----------



## ~Brandy~

mizuno said:


> wow girls, so many BFPs here! Congrats to all of you!:dance::dance:
> 
> My lining ended up being ok, 0.8cm, so I'm scheduled for ET (d5 blasts) on Sunday. I am still debating if I should transfer 1 or 2 embies. Twins scare me to death (well, not the twin babies themselves, but the idea of dealing with 2 kids at once), but in the fresh cycle we transferred one and it didn't work. I'm almost 35, so I'm getting up there in age. Anyone have any advice?
> 
> thanks and congrats to all you with BFPs again!

If it scares you and you're not emotionally or financially ready for more than 1 I wouldnt transfer more than one :hugs:


----------



## Blondhopeful

~Brandy~ said:


> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I will be triggering tomorrow. My E2 was 3526 today. I have over 13 follicles at 15mm or greater. But they still want them to grow a little. Trigger tomorrow night and Saturday 12 hours later then the procedure on Sunday. I can't believe it's almost here. I am so bloated and starting to get uncomfortable. Drinking lots of fluids. I hope I feel good after. Took Monday off just in case. Ahhhhhhhhh! Please keep your fingers crossed for me, I am an anxious ball of nerves! I just want it all to work out.
> 
> 
> Did I read that right you're triggering on Friday and Saturday? I have never heard of that.Click to expand...

Brandy. I miss spoke. I am going to get a shot of Novarel tomorrow night and a shot of Lupron tomorrow night. 12 hours after the first Lupron, I will inject a second Lupron. I don't know you girls, but my belly is a bit bruised from all the shots. Anyone start the progesterone shots yet? How are those?


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi Mizuno, it's so hard to decide. I struggled with 1 vs 2 for months ( way before my cycle started) and ultimately decided to go with 1, which according to my very faint bfp today, worked! BUT at the same time, my first IVF cycle I put in 2 and I ended up pregnant with my daughter. Is a hard choice, but just go with your gut. Can you do it again if this cycle doesn't work? If you can, maybe do 1. If you can't do it again, go with two. But really, no one can tell you what to do, even my own husband wanted me to do 2 and I just had to decide what I knew was best. :hugs: and good luck with your cycle ;)

Esah- tripled!! :happydance: yay!! ;)


----------



## EvieVonKittie

~Brandy~ said:


> EvieVonKittie said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I had one miracle embaby survive.. But I'm still optimistic, I might have a stubborn child on my hands, but I feel like I have a low grade fever, my face and the top body feels hot. Today earlier was my ET.. Anyone feel this?
> 
> I did not have that but you have some OHSS issues going on as well right or have they subsided?
> 
> 
> I would rest and take it easy and keep well hydrated.Click to expand...

Yeah I guess your right.. I took a Tylenol and it helped.. I still have OHSS but not as bad as it was, it's gotten better.. 

My feet are up and still laying flat.. :thumbup:


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Blondhopeful said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I will be triggering tomorrow. My E2 was 3526 today. I have over 13 follicles at 15mm or greater. But they still want them to grow a little. Trigger tomorrow night and Saturday 12 hours later then the procedure on Sunday. I can't believe it's almost here. I am so bloated and starting to get uncomfortable. Drinking lots of fluids. I hope I feel good after. Took Monday off just in case. Ahhhhhhhhh! Please keep your fingers crossed for me, I am an anxious ball of nerves! I just want it all to work out.
> 
> 
> Did I read that right you're triggering on Friday and Saturday? I have never heard of that.Click to expand...
> 
> Brandy. I miss spoke. I am going to get a shot of Novarel tomorrow night and a shot of Lupron tomorrow night. 12 hours after the first Lupron, I will inject a second Lupron. I don't know you girls, but my belly is a bit bruised from all the shots. Anyone start the progesterone shots yet? How are those?Click to expand...


Since I have severe OHSS, I was removed from progesterone, I'll follow up on Monday to see if it subsided then I can start hopefully.. If your overstimulated sometimes they won't start you right away.


----------



## EvieVonKittie

mizuno said:


> wow girls, so many BFPs here! Congrats to all of you!:dance::dance:
> 
> My lining ended up being ok, 0.8cm, so I'm scheduled for ET (d5 blasts) on Sunday. I am still debating if I should transfer 1 or 2 embies. Twins scare me to death (well, not the twin babies themselves, but the idea of dealing with 2 kids at once), but in the fresh cycle we transferred one and it didn't work. I'm almost 35, so I'm getting up there in age. Anyone have any advice?
> 
> thanks and congrats to all you with BFPs again!

Menopur or anything like it if your injecting can lead to twins with only 1 embryo.. Especially if it's a good quality..


----------



## cs2001a

Esah - Congrats on the tripled beta.

W8 - Congrats on the positive HPT. I am sure you will have great beta results. 

I am officially PUPO - I have FET this morning. Only 1 transerred - I couldn't handle being pregnant with 2. :) I go for beta on the 12th but I already have it planned to do HPT before hand. 

Good luck ladies


----------



## ~Brandy~

cs2001a said:


> Esah - Congrats on the tripled beta.
> 
> W8 - Congrats on the positive HPT. I am sure you will have great beta results.
> 
> I am officially PUPO - I have FET this morning. Only 1 transerred - I couldn't handle being pregnant with 2. :) I go for beta on the 12th but I already have it planned to do HPT before hand.
> 
> Good luck ladies

Congrats!!! :happydance: what did you trigger with and how much? Are you testing the trigger out or just testing for BFP later?


----------



## esah

~Brandy~ said:


> mizuno said:
> 
> 
> wow girls, so many BFPs here! Congrats to all of you!:dance::dance:
> 
> My lining ended up being ok, 0.8cm, so I'm scheduled for ET (d5 blasts) on Sunday. I am still debating if I should transfer 1 or 2 embies. Twins scare me to death (well, not the twin babies themselves, but the idea of dealing with 2 kids at once), but in the fresh cycle we transferred one and it didn't work. I'm almost 35, so I'm getting up there in age. Anyone have any advice?
> 
> thanks and congrats to all you with BFPs again!
> 
> If it scares you and you're not emotionally or financially ready for more than 1 I wouldnt transfer more than one :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree with Brandy. If you can wait another couple months and save up the money, you could do another FET if this one doesn't work, right? From what I've read, while your eggs do get old, your uterus is good for a long time. That's why 40+ year old women have pretty good success with donor eggs. Great that all is going well with the cycle!


----------



## cs2001a

Hi Brandy. I have done a natural FET cycle. So I ill test for the BFP probably next Friday. So fingers crossed but I do have to be prepared for the negative. 

If this cycle does not work I think I will try a medicated cycle. 
GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR U/S


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls. 

My drugs arrive tomorrow morning. Can't wait to get them. 

Congrats on the BFPs and hope everyone who is still doing treatment is ok. 

xxx


----------



## EvieVonKittie

The doctor put me on bed rest for 2 days, anyone feel a bit scared just to move around or go to the bathroom.. Or stand up for too long?.. Just wondered..


----------



## bev_2012

Just home from st marys and looks like we have 21 follicles ready to be taken between 14mm and 19mm :) we have a date for collection (monday) so have to take my pregnyl sat evening bit nervous now.any one else having EC early next week?x


----------



## W8ing4ours

Evie - i was nervous too, its ok to use the bathroom, but just try to lay flat like they want, it will all be ok :)

Bev - follies look great!! good luck Monday!


----------



## EvieVonKittie

bev_2012 said:


> Just home from st marys and looks like we have 21 follicles ready to be taken between 14mm and 19mm :) we have a date for collection (monday) so have to take my pregnyl sat evening bit nervous now.any one else having EC early next week?x

Drink lots of liquid before than, including milk for calcium! Good luck on Monday!! :thumbup:


----------



## bev_2012

Thanks w8ing I'm so nervous but so excited at the same time,just praying if we don't get lucky enough for a bfp we get some frosties to try again with x


----------



## bev_2012

Thanks evie iv been drinking loads of cranberry juice and fresh orange nurse said about 3liters a day I just feel so bloated and uncomfy now but can't complain its been so fast from starting injections 10days ago till now amazing what they can do in such a short time x


----------



## EvieVonKittie

My embryos dehydrated and started to shrink after ICSI was done, doctor thinks it was lack of calcium.. If this cycle doesn't work, next IVF cycle is on him because of the rare incident.


----------



## bev_2012

I'm off to the shops for more milk then iv just had a pint so I'll keep going,thanks for the advice I hope your cycle works x


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Drink drink drink... :) :happydance:


----------



## W8ing4ours

I took another test today and it was WAY darker, so I'm just going to let myself believe :)

Ok, but why I'm writing, I am having the worse cramps today and its freaking me out. i forgot about this part of pregnancy, the constant worry that something is wrong, that the twinge you just felt could be something horrible happening inside, etc. 

Anyone else still cramping at 7dp5dt?


----------



## Mells54

Evie, if it makes you feel better my RE explained transfer as a raisin in a peanut butter sandwich. The embryo can't fall out. I just relaxed for a couple of days, but didn't do strict bed rest. I really believe the quality of the embryos is what dictates whether they implant or not.


----------



## Blue12

Hi ladies. Had my last beta today 5644. Now just waiting for my ultrasound.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Hi ladies. Had my last beta today 5644. Now just waiting for my ultrasound.

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Deeni

Yay, W8ing and Blue!!! So exciting. :happydance:

I had my hysteroscopy today and it was a much better experience than my last one. I am so so happy it is over and I can move on to the next thing. I also had a mock transfer and that went well too. Meds should arrive next week. I'm excited but trying not to get too excited.


----------



## Mells54

Blue, wonderful!

Deeni, glad to hear things are moving along for you.


----------



## esah

EvieVonKittie said:


> The doctor put me on bed rest for 2 days, anyone feel a bit scared just to move around or go to the bathroom.. Or stand up for too long?.. Just wondered..

So sorry you are feeling this badly :(. I was really having trouble walking around at some points too. It seems counterintuitive, but drinking lots of fluids (with electrolytes) will help.

EDIT: If you are talking about being afraid about the embryo sticking - yes, of course! I was/still am afraid to cough! But if it makes you feel better, I was riding to work and back on a bumpy bus every day the week of the transfer and still got my BFP. Also spent hours standing up at a party 5dpt


----------



## EvieVonKittie

esah said:


> EvieVonKittie said:
> 
> 
> The doctor put me on bed rest for 2 days, anyone feel a bit scared just to move around or go to the bathroom.. Or stand up for too long?.. Just wondered..
> 
> So sorry you are feeling this badly :(. I was really having trouble walking around at some points too. It seems counterintuitive, but drinking lots of fluids (with electrolytes) will help.
> 
> EDIT: If you are talking about being afraid about the embryo sticking - yes, of course! I was/still am afraid to cough! But if it makes you feel better, I was riding to work and back on a bumpy bus every day the week of the transfer and still got my BFP. Also spent hours standing up at a party 5dptClick to expand...


I'm drinking the fluids and electrolytes.. I noticed I gained 20lbs and part of it is cause I can't go to the... You know.. I pee all the time tho.. 

I'm trying not to think about how much i stood or how hard I laughed or coughed but it does make me nervous too, but if it was meant to happen, it will happen like you said with the bumpy bus ride.


----------



## Prayerful

Hi ladies! There is too much to comment on from the last time I was on but wanted to be sure to say CONGRATULATIONS to W8ing, Blue, and Esah!!!! And good luck to Blond, Mizuno, Galen, Bev, CS and Evie!! Sorry if I missed anyone...



Blue12 said:


> Prayerful. Crazy question for you. Before you started the Lupron did thy do bloodwork to make sure that you had ovulated? Or were you on bcp before Lupron I can't remember. I ask because I wonder if you hadn't ovulated before starting Lupron f that could be the problem. I know my clinic checks for that and said if you haven't before they start Lupron you won't go anywhere in the cycle. Hugs

I really can't remember for sure if I did bloodwork before starting Lupron. I know for sure I did a scan though, and I THINK I did bloodwork. I'll have to check that when I get home because that is a really interesting point you make. I'll have to make sure it is done beforehand next time too. Thank you!!


----------



## Rosie06

wow how much to catch up on!!!

Congratulations to all the BFPs blue esah and w8ing hope all our pregnant ladies are doing ok looking forward to seeing how many babies are on board for you brandy!!!

I went for bloods and baseline yesterday lining 4.5ml and left ovary 18 follies less than 5mm and right 15 less than 6mm (can you tell I have pcos lol) estadial level was 107, consultant gave go ahead for stimms last night so im 2amps of menopur, I reckon now my EC will be the 14th aug seems to be coming round so quick 

Good luck to all other ladies :D


----------



## Blue12

Exciting Rosie!!!!! I am a pcos'er too! You are one of the next bfps.


----------



## Blue12

W8ing I still had cramping at that point and for a bit after that too.


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Has anyone had their POI postponed due to your OHSS?

I called the doctor but they didn't get back with me if I can start yet or not.. 
I know POI can make the OHSS worse if I'm not better but at the same time I don't want to go too long without it, if I'm needing it in my system.


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls! So I had my last bloodwork and ultrasound today before my retrieval tomorrow. Scheduled for 11:30am tomorrow. Doc says I have 14 follicles on the left and 13 on the right that are good size. They are hoping to get over 25 eggs. Last night I triggered with Lupron and Novarel. Today I actually feel better. Less bloated and not as nauseated. I can't believe it's happening tomorrow. How is everyone else?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blondhopeful said:


> Hi girls! So I had my last bloodwork and ultrasound today before my retrieval tomorrow. Scheduled for 11:30am tomorrow. Doc says I have 14 follicles on the left and 13 on the right that are good size. They are hoping to get over 25 eggs. Last night I triggered with Lupron and Novarel. Today I actually feel better. Less bloated and not as nauseated. I can't believe it's happening tomorrow. How is everyone else?

How exciting not much longer! Soon you will be pupo


----------



## esah

Incredible numbers Blond! You should have lots of healthy embryos to choose from - hooray! 

My Beta #3 is today to make sure the low number at first was just a fluke. Fingers crossed. I have to go to a different lab today b/c it's Saturday, just hoping they are as on it with the STAT orders as my usual one! Symptoms/lack thereof are remaining pretty much the same, bottomless appetite, crazy sense of smell, higher temp, and feeling kind of full in my lower abdomen. No cramping or spotting.


----------



## ~Brandy~

esah said:


> Incredible numbers Blond! You should have lots of healthy embryos to choose from - hooray!
> 
> My Beta #3 is today to make sure the low number at first was just a fluke. Fingers crossed. I have to go to a different lab today b/c it's Saturday, just hoping they are as on it with the STAT orders as my usual one! Symptoms/lack thereof are remaining pretty much the same, bottomless appetite, crazy sense of smell, higher temp, and feeling kind of full in my lower abdomen. No cramping or spotting.

Fx cross for that it's doubling


----------



## bev_2012

Hi ladies quick question,my shot of pregnyl due tonight (9.30) does it go in my belly? I forgot to ask nurse also I'm not to eat from midnight sunday ready for EC can I still drink my fluids sounds silly I know just want to be sure I'm doing it all right x


----------



## Blondhopeful

bev_2012 said:


> Hi ladies quick question,my shot of pregnyl due tonight (9.30) does it go in my belly? I forgot to ask nurse also I'm not to eat from midnight sunday ready for EC can I still drink my fluids sounds silly I know just want to be sure I'm doing it all right x

I believe it goes in the belly. My Novarel and Lupron were in the lower belly. But if you want to be sure, call them. No food or drink after midnight. I have my ER tomorrow and I am to drink lots of fluid today and nothing after midnight. Good luck! You will be fine.


----------



## ~Brandy~

bev_2012 said:



> Hi ladies quick question,my shot of pregnyl due tonight (9.30) does it go in my belly? I forgot to ask nurse also I'm not to eat from midnight sunday ready for EC can I still drink my fluids sounds silly I know just want to be sure I'm doing it all right x

Mine went in the belly


----------



## Blue12

I've never done pregnyl. But one clue would be the length of the needle they gave you. If its short I would say tummy. If it is a really long needle then I would say the butt/ intramuscular like pio shots. I always did the hcg trigger b


----------



## bev_2012

Thanks for the reply I'll do it in my lower belly my clinic shut at 4pm so I can't call and I'll do nil by mouth from 12am to be sure,can't believe its my final injection its crazy how fast it has been.good luck to all what ever stage in your cycle you are and congrats to all those with BFP's :) xx


----------



## Blue12

Amazing numbers blond



Goodluck with beta esah. I bet it will be great.


----------



## bev_2012

Pregnyl all done,but my days what a nightmare I had.they come in those little glass bottles I had to snap the top off as I did this I got a piece in my finger (ouch) luckily nothing went into the solution or on the glass bottle so I put a plaster on and finished mixing my meds I took it nearly a minute late will that matter? Also any one else had a tiny bit of fluid come out of injection site when they have taken needle out? I'm so scared iv ruined it all now x


----------



## ~Brandy~

bev_2012 said:


> Pregnyl all done,but my days what a nightmare I had.they come in those little glass bottles I had to snap the top off as I did this I got a piece in my finger (ouch) luckily nothing went into the solution or on the glass bottle so I put a plaster on and finished mixing my meds I took it nearly a minute late will that matter? Also any one else had a tiny bit of fluid come out of injection site when they have taken needle out? I'm so scared iv ruined it all now x

You're fine. Yes, I have had fluid wash back out and everything ended up just fine.

No the 1 minute wont make a difference.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have a question that someone might know. I googled it for a minute but kept getting horror stories so I stopped.


I have my first ultrasound at 5w6d so very early. What should I expect to see? I know there wont be a visible heartbeat and such.


----------



## esah

Bev - 1 minute is no big deal - my clinic said call if we were 15 minutes late. 
No results on my beta today - as I suspected, the lab is slower on weekends, so I won't be hearing until tomorrow. I'm starting to get good at this waiting stuff.


----------



## Mells54

Bev/Blonde, good luck with retrieval. My trigger shot was IM in he butt. I wish I could have done it in the stomach.

Brandy, I responded on the other thread but it is really early so maybe dont expect to see the heartbeat this time. Hey you never know though.

Esah, can't wait to hear your numbers!


----------



## princess_1991

Brandy at 5 weeks there wont be a heartbeat present as its too early although the sonographer will be looking for a yolk sac and yolk (was pretty sure thats what they're called until I wrote it down and now it doesn't look right :dohh:)


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Ladies.
I was hoping I could join you! I have been reading your thread, and the support you girls give each other is fabulous.

I am currently on day 8 of stims in my first ivf cycle. I have a 3 1/2 year old daughter conceived naturally and quickly. I have been diagnosed with unexplained secondary infertility, and after 2 failed iui cycles we decided to move on to ivf. I will be 39 in November, and we felt time was of the essence!

I go in for an ultrasound tomorrow, but at today's appointment I had 10+ follicles between 12 and 18 on the right, and 14+ on the left, so they think I will trigger Sunday and do retrieval Tuesday morning'! :happydance: I am nervous but excited!

Thanks for listening! Congrats to all the BFP's, and good luck to all those in the process of getting them!


----------



## esah

Welcome caitlen! Sounds like your cycle is going great so far - good luck!


----------



## caitlenc

Thanks, esah, and congrats on your BFP!


----------



## mizuno

Thanks for the advice ladies. 

W8ing - congrats on the BFP. your advice was really helpful. I think my DH was also wanting to transfer 2, but I went with my gut and decided to go with 1. he's really supportive now, but I can tell he's a bit disappointed. Anyway, it's not him who would have to carry twins, so I think I made the right choice. 

Brandy and Esah - thanks and congrats on your BFPs!

Evie - I was not on any stims, but twins run in my family (if there is such a thing), so I guess there is still a chance of the embryo splitting. Hope your OHSS get better once you're off progesterone. 

My ET is tomorrow (Sunday), so I hope all goes well and I will soon be PUPO! Then the dreaded 2ww begins...


----------



## ~Brandy~

caitlenc said:


> Hi Ladies.
> I was hoping I could join you! I have been reading your thread, and the support you girls give each other is fabulous.
> 
> I am currently on day 8 of stims in my first ivf cycle. I have a 3 1/2 year old daughter conceived naturally and quickly. I have been diagnosed with unexplained secondary infertility, and after 2 failed iui cycles we decided to move on to ivf. I will be 39 in November, and we felt time was of the essence!
> 
> I go in for an ultrasound tomorrow, but at today's appointment I had 10+ follicles between 12 and 18 on the right, and 14+ on the left, so they think I will trigger Sunday and do retrieval Tuesday morning'! :happydance: I am nervous but excited!
> 
> Thanks for listening! Congrats to all the BFP's, and good luck to all those in the process of getting them!

Welcome! Your almost to ER how exciting. Your numbers sound great!


----------



## Natashaa1

Evie- how are you doing? 

Muzuno- GL with ET so exciting. 

Brandy - cant wait to hear about your scan and hopefully find out how many?  

Caitlin - welcome, numbers sound great.


----------



## Natashaa1

bev_2012 said:


> Pregnyl all done,but my days what a nightmare I had.they come in those little glass bottles I had to snap the top off as I did this I got a piece in my finger (ouch) luckily nothing went into the solution or on the glass bottle so I put a plaster on and finished mixing my meds I took it nearly a minute late will that matter? Also any one else had a tiny bit of fluid come out of injection site when they have taken needle out? I'm so scared iv ruined it all now x

Bev it will be fine don't worry a minute won't make any difference and I had a bit leak out also. Did you have a plastic thing to help snap the bottle? Good luck with your ER


----------



## bev_2012

Natashaa1 no I didn't get anything to help snap the top off and I sliced my finger I had a panic and had to tie a bandage on it as it was bleeding so bad so I could continue to mix luckily nothing went near my solution,its such a big moment of the cycle and I was totally panic stricken and nervous,all I can do now is hope iv done enough to make my follicles the best they can be x


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls. I have my drugs!! Start DR on tues. 

Needles are smaller than I thought. Here's an obligatory picture of my stash;

https://img51.imageshack.us/img51/9941/uxsx.jpg

Over excited first timer over here!!

xxx


----------



## sunshine8

4magpies said:


> Hey girls. I have my drugs!! Start DR on tues.
> 
> Needles are smaller than I thought. Here's an obligatory picture of my stash;
> 
> https://img51.imageshack.us/img51/9941/uxsx.jpg
> 
> Over excited first timer over here!!
> 
> xxx

Hey there,

Great that you starting on Tues with DR----welcome on board. I started DR on 1 August, although I am on nasal spray rather than injections. Do you have to take injections several times a day or just once. For nasal spray I have to take it 3 times a day with a Gap of 8 hours.

Do you know for how long you will have to DR?
We will be close cycling---which is fantastic.


----------



## caitlenc

Mizun good luck today! So exciting!

Thanks for the welcome everyone. Off for ultrasound now, and will find out for sure when ER will be!


----------



## 4magpies

Sunshine just once a day, that's one of the perks of it I guess. 

I'm scheduled to DR for 2 weeks. 

Caitlen good luck! 

xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

caitlenc said:


> Mizun good luck today! So exciting!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome everyone. Off for ultrasound now, and will find out for sure when ER will be!

FX for you! Good luck :happydance:


----------



## Mells54

Caitlen, welcome. One of the names we are leaning toward if we have a girl is Kaitlyn!

Brandy, how are you feeling?

Sunshine/Magpies, yeah for getting started. It's nice to have someone else in a similar spot in their cycle.

AFM, the MS continues. But love every minute of being preggers. 8 weeks tomorrow! That's a milestone for me, since my other preganancy ended at 7w5d.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Caitlen, welcome. One of the names we are leaning toward if we have a girl is Kaitlyn!
> 
> Brandy, how are you feeling?
> 
> Sunshine/Magpies, yeah for getting started. It's nice to have someone else in a similar spot in their cycle.
> 
> AFM, the MS continues. But love every minute of being preggers. 8 weeks tomorrow! That's a milestone for me, since my other preganancy ended at 7w5d.

:happydance::happydance: 8W!! Wow time flew ;) 

I feel the same no symptoms. Ultrasound is in 25 hours not that I am counting down or anything.....


----------



## caitlenc

Ok, so I have 12 good sized follies on the right and 19 on the left!:happydance::happydance:

The doctor is excited, said I have "overachieving ovaries!" I have to trigger at 10:30 tonight, along with 1 more dose of stims,and I go in for retrieval at 9:30 on Tuesday. I can't believe this is really happening! My goal is to have some embies on ice, that way if it doesn't work we have some backup. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

caitlenc said:


> Ok, so I have 12 good sized follies on the right and 19 on the left!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> The doctor is excited, said I have "overachieving ovaries!" I have to trigger at 10:30 tonight, along with 1 more dose of stims,and I go in for retrieval at 9:30 on Tuesday. I can't believe this is really happening! My goal is to have some embies on ice, that way if it doesn't work we have some backup. Fingers crossed!!

Congratulations! Hopefully you will get your BFP and wont have to use the frosty tots!


What are you triggering with and how much?


----------



## Natashaa1

4magpies said:


> Hey girls. I have my drugs!! Start DR on tues.
> 
> Needles are smaller than I thought. Here's an obligatory picture of my stash;
> 
> https://img51.imageshack.us/img51/9941/uxsx.jpg
> 
> 
> Over excited first timer over here!!
> 
> xxx

I remember feeling a bit overwhelmed at first when I saw all the drugs, the injections are fine and I'm glad your excited, good luck


----------



## Natashaa1

caitlenc said:


> Ok, so I have 12 good sized follies on the right and 19 on the left!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> The doctor is excited, said I have "overachieving ovaries!" I have to trigger at 10:30 tonight, along with 1 more dose of stims,and I go in for retrieval at 9:30 on Tuesday. I can't believe this is really happening! My goal is to have some embies on ice, that way if it doesn't work we have some backup. Fingers crossed!!

Good luck can't wait to here how many eggs you get and a great fertilisation report, are you having ivf or icis?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Natashaa1 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls. I have my drugs!! Start DR on tues.
> 
> Needles are smaller than I thought. Here's an obligatory picture of my stash;
> 
> https://img51.imageshack.us/img51/9941/uxsx.jpg
> 
> 
> Over excited first timer over here!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> I remember feeling a bit overwhelmed at first when I saw all the drugs, the injections are fine and I'm glad your excited, good luckClick to expand...

I remember drooling like a drug addict and just itching to get started lol


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Natashaa1 said:


> Evie- how are you doing?
> 
> Muzuno- GL with ET so exciting.
> 
> Brandy - cant wait to hear about your scan and hopefully find out how many?
> 
> Caitlin - welcome, numbers sound great.


I am doing much much better!! Finally some relief and bloating have subsided..
Just counting down to the beta testing, I refuse to use a pee stick, I don't want to assume I am pregnant and it be a failed one. I would be highly devastated again. It's happened to me too many times already with false positives trying to conceive naturally. 

I have no symptoms and no spotting, so at this point I remain optimistic.
But I pray everyday that the one embryo remains a strong and stubborn one.. :baby:

I feel like I should start my POI tonight since the OHSS seems to have gone but another side of me says to wait to confirm with the doctor tomorrow..


----------



## EvieVonKittie

~Brandy~ said:


> I have a question that someone might know. I googled it for a minute but kept getting horror stories so I stopped.
> 
> 
> I have my first ultrasound at 5w6d so very early. What should I expect to see? I know there wont be a visible heartbeat and such.

When I had mine at 5 weeks they could only see a yolk sac, so it might be too early or you might be about to see a heartbeat depends how fast the baby is developing.. Some don't see one until 6-7 weeks.


----------



## caitlenc

~Brandy~ said:


> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I have 12 good sized follies on the right and 19 on the left!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> The doctor is excited, said I have "overachieving ovaries!" I have to trigger at 10:30 tonight, along with 1 more dose of stims,and I go in for retrieval at 9:30 on Tuesday. I can't believe this is really happening! My goal is to have some embies on ice, that way if it doesn't work we have some backup. Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Congratulations! Hopefully you will get your BFP and wont have to use the frosty tots!
> 
> 
> What are you triggering with and how much?Click to expand...

Thanks! I am triggering with Novarel, 10,000 units.


----------



## caitlenc

Natashaa1 said:


> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I have 12 good sized follies on the right and 19 on the left!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> The doctor is excited, said I have "overachieving ovaries!" I have to trigger at 10:30 tonight, along with 1 more dose of stims,and I go in for retrieval at 9:30 on Tuesday. I can't believe this is really happening! My goal is to have some embies on ice, that way if it doesn't work we have some backup. Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Good luck can't wait to here how many eggs you get and a great fertilisation report, are you having ivf or icis?Click to expand...

Thanks! I am having ivf, they will decide the day of retrieval whether or not to do icsi. My clinic also does assisted hatching.


----------



## Natashaa1

Evie, so glad to hear your feeling better, I really do have my fingers crossed for your little fighter. 

Caitlin- please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Galen

Hi ladies! I have missed you! Been so curious on the latest, but had only my phone for a few days and it wouldn't let me type anything for some reason. 

So much activity and it all sounds like great news!

Welcome Caitlen! Good luck with your retrieval. You too Blond! It sounds like stims are coming along fabulously for you both. You too Rosie!! You're moving right along!

Esah- so glad to hear of your 2nd beta result! Incredible! I'm sure the 3rd will be perfect. Sucks that you have to wait!

Blue- Hooray for your beta as well! Are you feeling more settled about the whole thing?

CS and Evie- congrats on transfer! FX!! Your test dates will be a few days before mine.

W8- exciting to hear about your darker test. This is it!! When is your beta?

Mags and others get revved up to start...I'm sorry, I know I'm forgetting names....wishing you all the best! Can't wait to hear your follie reports!

Prayerful- glad to hear from you, hope you are well!! When is next step again? 

Hi preggos! :)


----------



## Galen

Oh, and AFM, I am officially 2dp3dt! Can't remember when I last updated, but we had 7 mature eggs and 6 fertilized normally. On day 3, all 6 were still growing, but since I was on the cusp (my clinic pushes to day 5 if you have MORE that 6) we decided to go ahead, which was good because it coincided well with my acupuncture plan! 

We had 3 that were showing signs of compaction at 8 cells, so after much debate, we decided to transfer all 3. I am not concerned about triplets, I am too old, and I would be more likely to win the lottery first I think. We would be fine with twins, although my preference is just 1 really. I am a beggar though, so I will not be a chooser! We'll see if we have anything to freeze later this week, although I am not expecting to.

I have been feeling really positive since transfer, so I hope it works, or I have a long way to fall if it doesn't :/

Forgot the havoc that PIO wreaks on my body though...so that's been fun, LOL


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls. Well the retrieval is done. I woke up with heavy cramping, but they gave me IV pain meds and it subsided. I also received Tylenol with codeine. I am feeling ok just crampy. They retrieved a total of 40 eggs!!!!!!! I am shocked. Going to rest now. Good luck everyone else.


----------



## bev_2012

Wow 40 eggs that's amazing :) I'm due for mine tomorrow x


----------



## esah

Sounds good, Galen! Glad you are feeling positive - I'm hoping for the best for your 2WW and beta! 

Good luck to the girls ready for ER, as well. Hope everything goes smoothly! 

AFM, finally got my 3rd beta back and it was 293, so almost tripled again. :) Online calculator says it's doubling every 31 hours. We are scheduled for a follow up u/s for August 16, which will be 6.5 weeks. They still seem concerned that the numbers started out low (the reason it's scheduled for 6.5 instead of 7 weeks, the nurse said), but from everything I read, it's the rate of increase that matters, so I'm not going to let that get to me. Hooray! I still can't believe this. Now headed into another type of 2WW...


----------



## caitlenc

Blond, what great numbers!! Rest up, can't wait for a fertilization report!

Esah, what a fabulous beta! You are well and truly pregnant!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Natashaa1

Yay for lots of eggs and great beta numbers  blond make sure you drink lots of water did they mention the risk if OHSS?


----------



## EvieVonKittie

40 eggs?? Wow, very nice!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Great #'s blond :) be sure to drink tons of gatorade and eat salty snacks that will help you to absorb and flush the free fluid from the abdomen so OHSS doesnt get severe. My #'s were pretty close to yours and I was down for about 3 full days recovering before I finally got it to start flushing.

Esah awesome that it tripled :) Sounds like you have a stubborn lil bean in there thats going to stick around!


----------



## Blondhopeful

I've been drinking a ton and going to the bathroom as well. They told me at least 2 liters of water/Gatorade today as also to eat salty food and protein. I am trying. Dot want OHSS. Although they said it can happen.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blondhopeful said:


> I've been drinking a ton and going to the bathroom as well. They told me at least 2 liters of water/Gatorade today as also to eat salty food and protein. I am trying. Dot want OHSS. Although they said it can happen.

So glad a clinic finally gave someone the right advice lol

I stuck with pure gatorade about 1/2 gallon or more a day if you can stomach it. The salts important so that it pulls the free fluid out of the abdomen and back into your system to be flushed out.

About 2 days after ER I noticed pressure like I had to pee but little would come out so I upped my salty food and it began to pass. In total for me it was about 3 full days of discomfort.

The noticeable signs of OHSS sitting in is the discomfort when you try to stand fully erect.. the pains in the upper abdomen as well as lots of bloating and weight gain. I gained a total of 15lbs but it all flushed back out within a week. That was so scary to me lol everyone around me thought I had gotten fat over night.


----------



## Blondhopeful

~Brandy~ said:


> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> I've been drinking a ton and going to the bathroom as well. They told me at least 2 liters of water/Gatorade today as also to eat salty food and protein. I am trying. Dot want OHSS. Although they said it can happen.
> 
> So glad a clinic finally gave someone the right advice lol
> 
> I stuck with pure gatorade about 1/2 gallon or more a day if you can stomach it. The salts important so that it pulls the free fluid out of the abdomen and back into your system to be flushed out.
> 
> About 2 days after ER I noticed pressure like I had to pee but little would come out so I upped my salty food and it began to pass. In total for me it was about 3 full days of discomfort.
> 
> The noticeable signs of OHSS sitting in is the discomfort when you try to stand fully erect.. the pains in the upper abdomen as well as lots of bloating and weight gain. I gained a total of 15lbs but it all flushed back out within a week. That was so scary to me lol everyone around me thought I had gotten fat over night.Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know. I am peeing up a storm. How was your pain level? They gave me Tylenol with codeine around 12pm and haven't taken anything yet. I feel bloated but not worse than I was yesterday. I weighed myself when I got home and plan on weighing again before bed and in the morning. 

How are you feeling?????


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blondhopeful said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> I've been drinking a ton and going to the bathroom as well. They told me at least 2 liters of water/Gatorade today as also to eat salty food and protein. I am trying. Dot want OHSS. Although they said it can happen.
> 
> So glad a clinic finally gave someone the right advice lol
> 
> I stuck with pure gatorade about 1/2 gallon or more a day if you can stomach it. The salts important so that it pulls the free fluid out of the abdomen and back into your system to be flushed out.
> 
> About 2 days after ER I noticed pressure like I had to pee but little would come out so I upped my salty food and it began to pass. In total for me it was about 3 full days of discomfort.
> 
> The noticeable signs of OHSS sitting in is the discomfort when you try to stand fully erect.. the pains in the upper abdomen as well as lots of bloating and weight gain. I gained a total of 15lbs but it all flushed back out within a week. That was so scary to me lol everyone around me thought I had gotten fat over night.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. I am peeing up a storm. How was your pain level? They gave me Tylenol with codeine around 12pm and haven't taken anything yet. I feel bloated but not worse than I was yesterday. I weighed myself when I got home and plan on weighing again before bed and in the morning.
> 
> How are you feeling?????Click to expand...

I cant stand painkillers and they had given me loritab but I never took it. So I didn't have to be as uncomfortable as I was I am sure.

I was one of the lucky ones because normally if you have ohss and get BFP it tends to rear its head back up once you start getting high HCG and progesterone but I have not had that issue.


FX For my scan tomorrow that all is well since the only symptom I have is fatigue!


----------



## Mells54

Esah, so glad your numbers are rising!

Blonde, wow that's alot of eggs. My RE also told me that water isn't your friend at this stage, but Gatorade or pedialyte.


----------



## bev_2012

Hi ladies just back from ER I had 19eggs :) little sore and drowsy but feeling good hopefully we will get a 5day blastocyct and be transfering saturday,can't wait for the call to say how many fertilize :) hope everyones ok x


----------



## Mells54

Bev, that's an awesome number. Now time to rest up!


----------



## Natashaa1

Hi Bev 19 is great fingers crossed for some blasts! GL


----------



## caitlenc

Yay, Bev!! 19 eggs is fantastic, rest up!

I just got back from my final round of blood work before retrieval tomorrow. I am super nervous and excited! I freaked out last night, because I was supposed to give myself my trigger shot at 10:30, but I had trouble mixing the novarel so I didn't give it until 10:34! The nurse laughed and assured me it was fine, so I feel better now. I figured 4 minutes wasn't the end of the world, but we go through so much during this process. I'd hate to screw things up when the end is in sight!

For those ladies who have done their retrieval, what is the recovery like? Will I be able to resume normal activity the next day?


----------



## bev_2012

Thanks ladies,looking forward to being pupo almost at the finish line of this cycle praying its "the one" x


----------



## bev_2012

caitlenc I had same problem I took my pregnyl shot later than the 9.30 they said to I had a right nightmare I sliced my finger snapping the glass top off luckily nothing went into the meds as I only had one lot,I'm sure you will be fine good luck for egg collection I'll keep my fingers crossed for good numbers for you x


----------



## Natashaa1

Caitlin I think everyone is different I was in little pain and after a good 24 hours rest was feeling almost back to normal other than a bit bloated. I was very scared about ER but it was no where near as bad as I thought it would be. GL


----------



## Blue12

Wow. So many with amazing numbers!

For ohss. Stick to Gatorade only. No water!!!!! Eating salty food wil cause you to retain the water. Where as Gatorade will help reduce the fluid from yor system. Rest rest rest.


----------



## Natashaa1

So my OTD is Wednesday, 2 sleeps. I have two alarms in the morning one for progestorone and 1 when I really have to get up. When should I test, assuming I manage to get any sleep at all??!!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls. Well I just got the call. Out of my 40 eggs, 30 were mature. Out of the 30 mature, 24 fertilized! I am still sore but feeling ok.


----------



## caitlenc

Yay Blond!!!! 24 is fantastic!!:happydance::happydance::thumbup:

Hopefully they keep progressing!


----------



## caitlenc

Natasha, fingers crossed for you! I have trouble staying away from pee sticks, so I admire your restraint!


----------



## Natashaa1

Blond 24 is amazing great news, hope you feel better soon. Caitlin I like being pupo scared of a BFN so easy to stay away lol


----------



## W8ing4ours

Wow, there is so much going on in here lately! Hope everyone is doing great today!!

Galen &#8211; congrats on being PUPO!! When is your beta? Are you POAS beforehand? Can&#8217;t wait to hear!! &#61514;

Blond &#8211; I cannot believe you got 40 eggs! That is craziness! I hope you are resting still and that you are drinking all of that Gatorade! Hoping for the best for you! &#61514;

Esah &#8211; yay! Tripled! I know you are still cautious, I think we all are until the baby actually comes out, and really the worry doesn&#8217;t end there either, does it?! I hope your wait goes quickly.

Bev &#8211; 19 eggs! You ladies are egg machines! Ha! Hope you get a lot of great embryos!


Caitlen &#8211; good luck tomorrow! ER is so exciting. I was pretty laid up the day of the retrieval and the following day, but everyone is different, hope it goes smoothly and you get lots of mature eggs!

AFM - im waiting for my phone to ring! I went and had my first beta test today and just waiting for the Dr to call....RING PLEASE :)



Thinking and praying for everyone on this thread! I really hope everyone moves to 1st trimester together after this, I can&#8217;t wait to follow all of our journeys!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Oh Natasha - congrats on being PUPO! I think its great you are staying away from POAS, I have literally driven myself crazy these past few days, some lines darker, some lighter, one yesterday almost looked all together negative, I respect your restraint as well! GL! :)


----------



## mizuno

W8ing - good luck! I hope you hear from the clinic soon! Fingers crossed!

Natasha - congrats on being PUPO!

Blond and Bev - holy smokes! Those are some impressive numbers! Good luck!

Caitlen - rest up! My ER was very painful, but only while my doc was in there poking around. It felt much better the next day, just a bit of bloating. 

I am officially PUPO as of yesterday! All went well, we had a good quality embryo, so now we wait! Ugh, how will I stop myself from testing too early??? My first beta is in 2 weeks...


----------



## Natashaa1

Yay Miz - congrats on being pupo what day transfer did you have?

Wing - any news?


----------



## ~Brandy~

I just got back to work from my ultrasound and there is TWINS! They are both measuring the exact same size. We were able to see the sac and the yoke with the fetal poles making a tiny appearance. We thought we saw the heartbeats but she didn&#8217;t want to say 100% 

But all looks well!! We go back in a week :)


----------



## mizuno

Awesome news Brandy! Congrats! :happydance::happydance:

Natasha - embryo frozen on d5 post retrieval, then thawed over night, so whatever day that makes it :) What about you?


----------



## bettybee1

Hello girls can I join am on my 2nd isci cycle and triggering tonight EC is on weds :D !!

Docter has booked me in on Friday for an ohss check as I have a lot of follicles. 

Can anyone tell me what is Gatorade ??? Is it like powerade ? 


Brandy - congrats on your twins :D !!!! Amazing news x


----------



## W8ing4ours

Yay Brandy!!! AHHH!!!TWINS!!! Congratulations, I'm so happy for you!!

MIzuno - congrats on being PUPO!! :) :) :)

Bettybee - Gatorade is like powerade, but I dont know if they have similar ingredients or not, I just know they are both sport drinks.


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks hun, I'll go buy some powerade lol could help n
!! And if it doesn't at least it tastes nice lol , 
Don't think we Gatorade over here x


----------



## Natashaa1

Oh Brandy twins huge congrats amazing news so happy got you. Welcome Bettybee


----------



## Natashaa1

mizuno said:


> Awesome news Brandy! Congrats! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Natasha - embryo frozen on d5 post retrieval, then thawed over night, so whatever day that makes it :) What about you?

Fresh cycle for me day 5 blast on board and I have two in the freezer if needed.


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, yeah another one with twins. Now we can really compare notes.

So much going on here, hard to keep up. For all those about to have ER and ET and PUPO...good luck and congrats! he waiting is the hardest part.

AFM, 8 weeks today. Next US is on Wednesday!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Brandy, yeah another one with twins. Now we can really compare notes.
> 
> So much going on here, hard to keep up. For all those about to have ER and ET and PUPO...good luck and congrats! he waiting is the hardest part.
> 
> AFM, 8 weeks today. Next US is on Wednesday!

Wahoo :happydance: Congrats on your 8 weeks!

I am very happy that we get to do another scan next week will sure keep me looking forward to something and keep the worry down.

I have to say a tiny bit of worry finally subsided to make it this far. It's truely a miracle there are ever any babies!


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Hey ladies, I finally get to start my POI today! I'm a little nervous cause the DH will be doing it for me.. 

But all day today, I've been having stomach issues.. I'm 4 days past transfer.. Anyone else have/had bathroom issues? 

I usually get this way before my period arrives..


----------



## EvieVonKittie

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Brandy, yeah another one with twins. Now we can really compare notes.
> 
> So much going on here, hard to keep up. For all those about to have ER and ET and PUPO...good luck and congrats! he waiting is the hardest part.
> 
> AFM, 8 weeks today. Next US is on Wednesday!
> 
> Wahoo :happydance: Congrats on your 8 weeks!
> 
> I am very happy that we get to do another scan next week will sure keep me looking forward to something and keep the worry down.
> 
> I have to say a tiny bit of worry finally subsided to make it this far. It's truely a miracle there are ever any babies!Click to expand...


Awww Brandy I'm so happy that your babies are twins!! :baby::baby:
Stay positive and keep you mind busy, I've been looming (knitting a blankie) to keep myself busy since my first beta is Friday morning.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Dr called - today is 10dp5dt and my beta was 169!! He said its a strong beta and he said my progesterone and my estrogen are really high so I get to take these patches off and only 4 more days of suppositories! yes! I cant believe it, my family of 3 is now a family of 4. I feel so happy and so blessed and just so so thankful that we have the medical options we have today. Its been a hard road, but i feel blessed to have had the option to be on it, and to end up here! <3

:happydance: :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Wooooo it's DR eve. Hope everyone is good.

Betty I thought you had abnormal cells on your smear so weren't having IVF? What happened in the end?


----------



## ~Brandy~

W8ing4ours said:


> Dr called - today is 10dp5dt and my beta was 169!! He said its a strong beta and he said my progesterone and my estrogen are really high so I get to take these patches off and only 4 more days of suppositories! yes! I cant believe it, my family of 3 is now a family of 4. I feel so happy and so blessed and just so so thankful that we have the medical options we have today. Its been a hard road, but i feel blessed to have had the option to be on it, and to end up here! <3
> 
> :happydance: :hugs:

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rosie06

bettybee1 said:


> Thanks hun, I'll go buy some powerade lol could help n
> !! And if it doesn't at least it tastes nice lol ,
> Don't think we Gatorade over here x

hiya and welcome! You can get Gatorade from b&m if you have on near you plus ive seen it in morrisons too just a bit more expensive than b&m x


----------



## Natashaa1

Congrats w8ing really good news


----------



## Rosie06

Brandy huge congrats hun twins wow! although I had convinced myself you were going to be having triplets!!!

W8ing congrats to you too when will you go for a scan?

hope everyone else is doing well 

im still on 2amps of menopur and my estradial went up to 477 feeling pretty good so far no real side effects x


----------



## mizuno

W8ing - awesome news on your beta!

Natasha- when is your beta? My clinic does it 14 days after the transfer. Ugh..

Evie- not sure what you stomach issues are, but I was really constipated after my last transfer (sorry TMI). A tablespoon of mineral oil (approved by my doc) sorted me out.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Rosie - first ultrasound will be august 29th - forever away from now, hoping it goes quickly! :) Your estradial sounds good, how many more days of stims are they thinking?


----------



## Natashaa1

My clinic doesn't do Beta HPT (provided by them) My OTD is Wednesday!


----------



## caitlenc

BRANDY, twins!! Congrats, how exciting!!

W8ting, what a great beta!!! Huge congrats!!

So I'm waiting for retrieval tomorrow, and having ovulation pains and twinges. Have now convinced myself I am ovulation early and they won't get any eggs to morrow!! Will I never stop worrying myself about every little thing??


----------



## Blue12

Awesome beta w8ing


----------



## Mells54

W8ing, congrats! Hope the 29th gets here quickly for you!


----------



## cs2001a

W8ing4ours - BIG CONGRATS on you beta. Once again you give me hope. :)

I did a HPT this morning - negative. But to be expected considering I am only 4dpt (couldn't help myself - yep will do another tomorrow, still expect a negative at this stage)


----------



## ~Brandy~

cs2001a said:


> W8ing4ours - BIG CONGRATS on you beta. Once again you give me hope. :)
> 
> I did a HPT this morning - negative. But to be expected considering I am only 4dpt (couldn't help myself - yep will do another tomorrow, still expect a negative at this stage)

Are you using Frers?


----------



## cs2001a

Hi brandy. No just the "Confirm" brand. Are they more sensitive?


----------



## EvieVonKittie

cs2001a said:


> W8ing4ours - BIG CONGRATS on you beta. Once again you give me hope. :)
> 
> I did a HPT this morning - negative. But to be expected considering I am only 4dpt (couldn't help myself - yep will do another tomorrow, still expect a negative at this stage)

Aww you and I are at the same! I'm also 4 dpt.

I've been fighting wanting to test all day.. I'm trying to hold out until the beta on Friday, that's also my expected period.. 

I have no symptoms except maybe a headache, and some pinching and twinges but nothing else, still doesn't mean much..


----------



## ~Brandy~

cs2001a said:


> Hi brandy. No just the "Confirm" brand. Are they more sensitive?

I have never heard of the confirm brand. I just know that the sensitive tests that are best at picking up an early BFP is a first response.


----------



## EvieVonKittie

mizuno said:


> W8ing - awesome news on your beta!
> 
> Natasha- when is your beta? My clinic does it 14 days after the transfer. Ugh..
> 
> Evie- not sure what you stomach issues are, but I was really constipated after my last transfer (sorry TMI). A tablespoon of mineral oil (approved by my doc) sorted me out.

I'm opposite of that.. Loose stomach.. Tmi.. :wacko:

Probably hormones..


----------



## ~Brandy~

EvieVonKittie said:


> mizuno said:
> 
> 
> W8ing - awesome news on your beta!
> 
> Natasha- when is your beta? My clinic does it 14 days after the transfer. Ugh..
> 
> Evie- not sure what you stomach issues are, but I was really constipated after my last transfer (sorry TMI). A tablespoon of mineral oil (approved by my doc) sorted me out.
> 
> I'm opposite of that.. Loose stomach.. Tmi.. :wacko:
> 
> Probably hormones..Click to expand...

Thats what I have had all along.. Not out of control but soft/loose stools :(


----------



## EvieVonKittie

~Brandy~ said:


> EvieVonKittie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mizuno said:
> 
> 
> W8ing - awesome news on your beta!
> 
> Natasha- when is your beta? My clinic does it 14 days after the transfer. Ugh..
> 
> Evie- not sure what you stomach issues are, but I was really constipated after my last transfer (sorry TMI). A tablespoon of mineral oil (approved by my doc) sorted me out.
> 
> I'm opposite of that.. Loose stomach.. Tmi.. :wacko:
> 
> Probably hormones..Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what I have had all along.. Not out of control but soft/loose stools :(Click to expand...

Really??? :blush: then maybe it's a good sign... I can't blame it on the POI cause I just started that today about 30 mins ago..


----------



## Mells54

Sometimes when I'm nervous or anxious I get those kinds of problems. Hoping its a positive sign!


----------



## cs2001a

Brandy - Might get some of those. I must admit, I haven't used this brand before.

Evie - Good luck. I have my beta on Monday, you have more power than me if you can hold out. I haven't had many symptoms, just twinges in stomach. My period is due on the weekend, so I could know before my beta but if I dont then fingers crossed I get a positive beta & just not a case of late period.


----------



## esah

Brandy - Yay for twins!! 
W8ing - HOORAY for BFP!! 

Wishing patience for those in the 2WW - it is so hard, just remember there is really no way you can know for sure what's going on until your OTD. 

So nice to see so much good news on here after my cursed IUI thread.


----------



## EvieVonKittie

*gasp* I just saw scant brown spotting...


----------



## bettybee1

4magpies said:


> Wooooo it's DR eve. Hope everyone is good.
> 
> Betty I thought you had abnormal cells on your smear so weren't having IVF? What happened in the end?

Yeah I had the lletz procedure done and when the biopsy came back most of the cells were cin 1& cin 11 not all cin 111 as it was thought too be anyway I got tottally clear margins Snd won't be going for a follow up till janurary and the consultant said he took the tiniest layer off my cervix and was happy 

My fertilty specialst consulted with the head docter of gyne/ oncologist and said he was happy for me too start so I have done lol hope ur okay x


----------



## bettybee1

Rosie06 said:


> bettybee1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, I'll go buy some powerade lol could help n
> !! And if it doesn't at least it tastes nice lol ,
> Don't think we Gatorade over here x
> 
> hiya and welcome! You can get Gatorade from b&m if you have on near you plus ive seen it in morrisons too just a bit more expensive than b&m xClick to expand...


Thanks hun I'll go and search for some today !! Haha !!!!! My tummy feels like a football !!! :0x


----------



## bev_2012

Congrats brandy on twins amazing news,W8ing congrats on bfp :),Betty iv been told Lucozade sport is the same as gatorade I had my egg collection yesterday and I'm in so much pain today lots of pressure and feel very swollen kind of like somebodys jumped all over my lower ab region :( andbody know if I can take anything for the pain seen as I haven't any eggs in there now?x


----------



## Natashaa1

Bev when will you know your fertilisation report?


----------



## bev_2012

I have literally just had the call,out of my 19 eggs collected 19 were mature and 11 were fertilized :) I'm over the moon with the numbers (hubby has low morph) x


----------



## ~Brandy~

bev_2012 said:


> I have literally just had the call,out of my 19 eggs collected 19 were mature and 11 were fertilized :) I'm over the moon with the numbers (hubby has low morph) x

Congratulations!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

EvieVonKittie said:


> *gasp* I just saw scant brown spotting...

Brown blood so it sounds old probably implantation bleeding!


----------



## Natashaa1

Great news Bev, Evie I agree with Brandy.


----------



## Rosie06

bev_2012 said:


> Congrats brandy on twins amazing news,W8ing congrats on bfp :),Betty iv been told Lucozade sport is the same as gatorade I had my egg collection yesterday and I'm in so much pain today lots of pressure and feel very swollen kind of like somebodys jumped all over my lower ab region :( andbody know if I can take anything for the pain seen as I haven't any eggs in there now?x

hiya ive always been sent home with a pack of cocodamol to tae for pain relief after egg coll, normally only need to take that day and the morning after, but your ok with that and paracetamol! 

your fertilisation report was fab! x


----------



## bev_2012

I will try that my belly feel so sore when I move and I don't want to be stuck in bed all day want to keep busy so the time passes until transfer :) x


----------



## Mells54

Bev, that's a great report.

Evie, hang in there. I always have brown spotting before AF, but I even had it this time with my BFP so not always a bad thing.


----------



## bettybee1

bev- that great 11 fertlized :) did you do isci ?


anyone heard of anyone spotting a tiny bit before EC :/ i wiped this moring and there was tiny bit of pink and now just wiped and theres abit of brown dischrge ;/ x


----------



## bev_2012

Yes we did icsi its our 1st try after 9 rounds of failed clomid.


----------



## W8ing4ours

bettybee - I spotted a little around days 6-9 of stims, just a tiny bit though and Dr said it was fine


----------



## bev_2012

I just realised I forgot to ask the nurse if I continue my metformin and I can't get through to the clinic has anybody taken this as part of ivf/icsi and can help?x


----------



## Blue12

bev_2012 said:


> I just realised I forgot to ask the nurse if I continue my metformin and I can't get through to the clinic has anybody taken this as part of ivf/icsi and can help?x

Yes you do continue to take metformin. You will likely be advised to continue to take it for a number of weeks during your pregnancy as it is supposed to help reduce the mc rates for pcos


----------



## 4magpies

bettybee1 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Wooooo it's DR eve. Hope everyone is good.
> 
> Betty I thought you had abnormal cells on your smear so weren't having IVF? What happened in the end?
> 
> Yeah I had the lletz procedure done and when the biopsy came back most of the cells were cin 1& cin 11 not all cin 111 as it was thought too be anyway I got tottally clear margins Snd won't be going for a follow up till janurary and the consultant said he took the tiniest layer off my cervix and was happy
> 
> My fertilty specialst consulted with the head docter of gyne/ oncologist and said he was happy for me too start so I have done lol hope ur okay xClick to expand...

Oh that's great news.

Yeah I'm good I start DR tonight. 

xx


----------



## EvieVonKittie

bettybee1 said:


> bev- that great 11 fertlized :) did you do isci ?
> 
> 
> anyone heard of anyone spotting a tiny bit before EC :/ i wiped this moring and there was tiny bit of pink and now just wiped and theres abit of brown dischrge ;/ x

I had one wipe of blood, it's normal..


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks was worrying !! Lol !!!! My period came 6dt3dt last time which for me is very unusual so it worries me !! 


4maggpies- how exiting how long do you DR for ?? Xxz


----------



## 4magpies

Just 2 weeks as long as all ok at baseline scan.


----------



## bettybee1

That's good :) !! What drugs & dose will you be stimming on ? X


----------



## 4magpies

Gonal F and 112.5. On a super low dose because of how high my AMH is. 

x


----------



## caitlenc

Hi girls! Bev, what a great fertilization report!! Grow, babies, grow!:happydance:

I just got home from egg retrieval, they got 27 eggs!:happydance: In bed now for the rest of the day, was in quite a bit of pain afterwards, I think because there were so many follicles. Fingers crossed they fertilize!!:thumbup:


----------



## bettybee1

Wow cait!! 27 eggs that's a lot !! How many follicles do you have ? X


----------



## Galen

I am amazed by some of these retrieval stats!  You girls are superwomen!! Fantastic numbers! Happy to hear it.

W8- congrats on your beta! HH9M!

Brandy- congrats on your TWINS! How exciting...HH9M as well!

Same as some of you...I am 4dpt too...3 day though, for me. I finally tested out my trigger this morning, yesterday there was still a faint positive. So, I guess it's off to the races now! I'll just go ahead and admit that I will be POAS every morning from here on out :)

I had such a sense of calm at first, but I feel like I'm losing that :/ Now I'm feeling really pessimistic, and I hate that! Damn you tww!


----------



## Galen

Au- thinking of you


----------



## Natashaa1

Wow Caitlin amazing numbers I second super women on here for the number of eggs.


----------



## 4magpies

27 eggs!! Wow that's pretty amazing. 

xx


----------



## Mells54

27 is amazing!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

27 great count! 

Galen I can't wait to see your positive!


----------



## Galen

Thanks Brandy :flower: I need an infusion of optimism :thumbup:

On another note... I JUST figured out how to add in these little emoticons! :haha:


----------



## AuCa

Galen said:


> Au- thinking of you


Thanks! :hugs::hugs:
I've been staying away from anything IVF-related for the last little while. Unfortunately I'm not part of the lucky streak and got a BFN. I've been feeling awful last week, but we went on an awesome weekend trip which made me almost feel normal again. Thinking I might take a break until mid September or so (that's when we'll have our follow-up appt too).


----------



## caitlenc

AuCa, so sorry to hear of your bfn. Fingers crossed your time is coming soon, hun.

Thanks, ladies, the doctor was thrilled with my numbers. I had 31 mature follicles. I am very sore right now, and just lying in bed while my poor DH tries to keep our 3 year old busy and away from me. Hoping to be back to normal tomorrow!


----------



## Natashaa1

AuCa - really sorry to hear your news, look after yourself :-(


----------



## W8ing4ours

AuCa said:


> Galen said:
> 
> 
> Au- thinking of you
> 
> 
> Thanks! :hugs::hugs:
> I've been staying away from anything IVF-related for the last little while. Unfortunately I'm not part of the lucky streak and got a BFN. I've been feeling awful last week, but we went on an awesome weekend trip which made me almost feel normal again. Thinking I might take a break until mid September or so (that's when we'll have our follow-up appt too).Click to expand...

:hugs: <3 sorry Auca :(


----------



## EvieVonKittie

I can't tell if my period is starting or if this is more implantation bleeding.. It's now of an orange-red blood, but enough to get on my undies, only when I wiped, and there was tissue that passed. :/

Should I pee on a stick?


----------



## EvieVonKittie

AuCa said:


> Galen said:
> 
> 
> Au- thinking of you
> 
> 
> Thanks! :hugs::hugs:
> I've been staying away from anything IVF-related for the last little while. Unfortunately I'm not part of the lucky streak and got a BFN. I've been feeling awful last week, but we went on an awesome weekend trip which made me almost feel normal again. Thinking I might take a break until mid September or so (that's when we'll have our follow-up appt too).Click to expand...


If this ends up negative too, I'm to start back up in Sept.


----------



## ~Brandy~

EvieVonKittie said:


> AuCa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galen said:
> 
> 
> Au- thinking of you
> 
> 
> Thanks! :hugs::hugs:
> I've been staying away from anything IVF-related for the last little while. Unfortunately I'm not part of the lucky streak and got a BFN. I've been feeling awful last week, but we went on an awesome weekend trip which made me almost feel normal again. Thinking I might take a break until mid September or so (that's when we'll have our follow-up appt too).Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If this ends up negative too, I'm to start back up in Sept.Click to expand...

If your beta is in 2 days I would POAS but I pee on any stick I can find anyway haha


----------



## EvieVonKittie

~Brandy~ said:


> EvieVonKittie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuCa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galen said:
> 
> 
> If this ends up negative too, I'm to start back up in Sept.
> 
> If your beta is in 2 days I would POAS but I pee on any stick I can find anyway hahaClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the beta is in 4 more days.. Should I wait and keep checking if it doesn't get heavy?Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## EvieVonKittie

BPN 5dp5dt

Saw two smaller than a dime clots, and its still like a dark orange/brownish color.. I don't know it's weird.. It's hard not to worry about it but I can't seem to distract my mind..

Have cramping more on my left side..


----------



## Galen

Au- glad to hear from you, though I am so sorry to hear bfn :hugs:

I completely understand the need for distance and a break. I hope that in time you'll feel more at peace and ready to move forward. Keep in mind that my first cycle 3 years ago was a bust...then on the next one we got DD. I remember my RE saying that so much is learned in a first cycle, the odds of success are inherently higher the second go round. I will be thinking about ya! 

Evie- I hope everything is ok. I'm not sure what to say about the bleeding, I know I, myself, would just keep testing! FX for you and that embie!

Informal poll- I feel like this has come up before, but I can't find it....I have been cramping on and off....does the majority feel like cramping during the tww is a good thing or no??


----------



## ~Brandy~

EvieVonKittie said:


> BPN 5dp5dt
> 
> Saw two smaller than a dime clots, and its still like a dark orange/brownish color.. I don't know it's weird.. It's hard not to worry about it but I can't seem to distract my mind..
> 
> Have cramping more on my left side..

Oh you're not out yet its early ;) but I would keep testing 1x per day with FMU on a FRER


----------



## Mells54

Auca, sorry about you bfn. I too had a BFN my first time around. Good luck and join us back when you are up to it.

Evie, I think you are still too early either way to know for sure. My fx'd are crossed for you.

Galen, I had cramping in both my BFP and BFN 2WW so I think it is a common sytom all around. This time around I still have cramping periodically. Good luck!


----------



## cs2001a

Au &#8211; Sorry about the BFN x

Evie &#8211; Still early & hopefully it is implantation. Not long til your beta so fingers crossed. If you can restrain from testing, you are stronger than me. 

I too got a BFN this morning. People keep saying be patient, but I really am not expecting a positive (at this stage anyway). But I am surprised about how relaxed I am about it this time. I suppose being the second bub, I know it can work & worth it in the end. I will keep testing until beta :)


----------



## Blue12

Auca so so sorry Hun. It hurts so bad doesn't it. Hugs. 

Will be looking forward to your bfp on the next go!!!!!!


----------



## EvieVonKittie

I guess I'll go by what I was told, I was going to have a transfer on Friday 8/2 but instead they went ahead and did it for Thursday. I was told I had a young blastocyst. So I might be a day behind schedule.. So this day 5 might still be implantation.. Y'all are right it is too early..

Cramping calmed down along with the bleeding. Then right after my stomach started to act up again.. Meh..

Watching shark week on tv now..


Thanks everyone, I needed positive thoughts!


----------



## ~Brandy~

EvieVonKittie said:


> I guess I'll go by what I was told, I was going to have a transfer on Friday 8/2 but instead they went ahead and did it for Thursday. I was told I had a young blastocyst. So I might be a day behind schedule.. So this day 5 might still be implantation.. Y'all are right it is too early..
> 
> Cramping calmed down along with the bleeding. Then right after my stomach started to act up again.. Meh..
> 
> Watching shark week on tv now..
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone, I needed positive thoughts!

Oh I totally forgot shark week!! Thanks


----------



## Natashaa1

BFN for me this morning on OTD gutted....


----------



## Galen

Natasha- sorry for bfn...big hugs. Grrrrrrr! Do you have more frosties? I wish I knew the right thing to say. Will be thinking uplifting thoughts for you....

Cs- how many dpo are you? Fx!


----------



## Galen

Ummmm, regarding shark week...we are leaving for Hilton Head Island in 2 days. I'm watching something earlier and they're talking about this giant great white they've tagged and follow by her tracker....last reported location....just off the coast of Georgia and South Carolina, right near Hilton Head Island! Aaaack! Great timing on seeing that one...


----------



## 4magpies

Natashaa1 said:


> BFN for me this morning on OTD gutted....

I'm so sorry honey. 

Hugs.


----------



## bettybee1

Nat - very sorry it bfn don't give up I know how hard it is take some time for your slef :) !!! 

Evie- sorry it's bfn so far hope it turns round for you are you using senstive tests? X


----------



## bettybee1

Egg collection this morning very nervous !! But abouslelty starving !!!!! Arghhhhh!!!  x


----------



## EvieVonKittie

bettybee1 said:


> Nat - very sorry it bfn don't give up I know how hard it is take some time for your slef :) !!!
> 
> Evie- sorry it's bfn so far hope it turns round for you are you using senstive tests? X

It's okay, if I just implanted today, HCG wouldn't be happening just yet maybe in 5-7 days for pee test.. Blood result should show within 3-4 days.

I'll know Friday on my beta, no more testing for me! Lol :shrug:


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Natashaa1 said:


> BFN for me this morning on OTD gutted....

Aww honey, I'm sorry.. :hugs: 

Has your period even come in yet? Maybe there's still some hope..


----------



## EvieVonKittie

bettybee1 said:


> Egg collection this morning very nervous !! But abouslelty starving !!!!! Arghhhhh!!!  x

Good luck Betty!! You'll do great!!


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Galen said:


> Ummmm, regarding shark week...we are leaving for Hilton Head Island in 2 days. I'm watching something earlier and they're talking about this giant great white they've tagged and follow by her tracker....last reported location....just off the coast of Georgia and South Carolina, right near Hilton Head Island! Aaaack! Great timing on seeing that one...

Becareful out there, stay close, don't go in the deep end.. :nope:


----------



## 4magpies

Good luck Betty. 

Well I'm having loads of side effects. Dizzy, hot, clumsy, woke up at 5.30am after a horrible nights sleep. Loving it though as makes me feel like its working. Yay!

xxx


----------



## bev_2012

Hi ladies,
Good luck betty hope you get lots of eggs.
To the ladies with bfn's so sorry I wish you the best for your next cycle do you have frosties?.
I had egg collection monday at 9am its now wednesday 9am (in the uk) I'm still very sore feel very bloated is this normal? I'm drinking loads and walking around like my doctor said I should but I can't seem to shift this pain x


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks girls waiting now with my gown on !! 

Bev- after my last egg collection I remember been very bloated and sore for about 5 days !! 
Have you had a bowel movement yet ? X


----------



## bev_2012

Best of luck betty :).yes iv had a few small ones but I have soooo much wind tmi haha x


----------



## Rosie06

Nat so sorry hunny don't give up, huge hugs to you x

bev if your suffering from ahem wind I was advised to try peppermint tea and it does help x


----------



## bev_2012

Thanks rosie I will give that a go x


----------



## Rosie06

bev_2012 said:


> Thanks rosie I will give that a go x

no problem hope it helps :D x


----------



## bettybee1

Yea I had small ones and a lot off wind drink lots of oj too keep you going 

Well I have literally just woke up in agony !!! They don't fgive and t Pain relief !! Yet !! I need codineeeee!! I feel drunk still lol x


----------



## cs2001a

Galen - Only 5dpt. So I am just doing tests & if i get BFP great, but I know they might all show BNF but positive on Monday when I have my beta, but not feeling the pressure yet. Maybe different case on the weekend :)


----------



## bev_2012

bettybee1 said:


> Yea I had small ones and a lot off wind drink lots of oj too keep you going
> 
> Well I have literally just woke up in agony !!! They don't fgive and t Pain relief !! Yet !! I need codineeeee!! I feel drunk still lol x

How long did you take pain killers after your last ER? I'm trying not to but I'm so sore,Any news on how many eggs you had today? Speedy recovery x


----------



## bettybee1

Well ladies embyrolgiest has been round and we have 16 eggs :D !! Which am very happy with their going too phone me later too tell me how many are mature and can be injected :) !!! Xxx


----------



## bev_2012

Fantastic numbers betty :)


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks bev just hope there mature now :) !! Xxx


----------



## bev_2012

I'm sure you will get good mature numbers,we looked at it as if half of those taken were mature and half again made it to transfer we still have good numbers,many women get only a few eggs and still get the long awaited bfp so we are the lucky ones with a good starting number :)


----------



## 4magpies

Great number Betty.


----------



## bettybee1

Hopefully last time I only had 4 mature from 8 so hoping for at least 10 !! :) !!! 

Really want a blast transfer this time :) 

Bev - have you had ur fertlization report? X


----------



## bev_2012

Yes, I had 19 taken,19 mature,11 fertilized :) I wasn't expecting those numbers at all the clinic is calling tomorrow with an update on how they are doing x


----------



## Mells54

Betty, great numbers!

Natasha, I'm sorry for you bfn. :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Oh yeah I read that before my head fuzzy lol sorry , 

11 fert is fantastic are you wanting a 5day transfer ? X


----------



## bev_2012

Yh hope we make it to day 5 which will be saturday hope we also get some frosties just incase,Then onto my tww which I know will drive me nuts I'm going to do my best to not test until the doc says its time they said 18days after transfer anyone else think this is a bit long? What day Tranfer are you doing betty?x


----------



## bettybee1

18 days seems a long time I think it's best too go off dpo (EC) like normal cycles so 14 days after egg collection :D !!! 

Am pushing for 5 day transfer my last ivf I only had 4 mature and 3 fertlized so it was a 3dt for me , 


Just got the phone call out off 16 14 are mature yippe and will be injected :D !!! X


----------



## bev_2012

That's fantastic betty :) so pleased for you


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks Hun so glad after last cycle when over half were immature !! Xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Great news Betty.


----------



## caitlenc

Natasha so sorry about bfn:hugs:

Betty, fantastic numbers!:happydance:

As for me, clinic called this morning! Out of 27 eggs, 18 were mature and 15 fertilized and are progressing!:happydance::happydance:

We are thrilled! They said they didn't have to do icsi because DH's sample was great, so they all fertilized naturally!

Still feeling sore and bloated, but am down 3 pounds from last night, so hopefully moving in the right direction. Trying to drink lots of Gatorade.:wacko:


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Congrats ladies!! Such exciting news!!


----------



## Blue12

Natasha. So so sorry for the bfn Hun xxxx. It is such a painful time and so shocking. Xx hugs


----------



## BabyDancing13

My medical goodie bag has arrived but no calendar yet!!
 



Attached Files:







Meds.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## EvieVonKittie

BabyDancing13 said:


> My medical goodie bag has arrived but no calendar yet!!

Ooh the fun stuff.. I did Menopur also..


----------



## BabyDancing13

EvieVonKittie said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> My medical goodie bag has arrived but no calendar yet!!
> 
> Ooh the fun stuff.. I did Menopur also..Click to expand...

I was a bit daunted when I saw it all this morning and now just wanting to get started. x


----------



## 4magpies

It's so exciting getting your drugs isn't it. 

xx


----------



## mizuno

Natasha - so sorry! :hugs:

I am freaking out a bit over here.:wacko: I had a bit of pink spotting today. A teeny bit on the pad and then more when I wiped. I am only 3 days post day 5 transfer, and on progesterone, so I don't think it's AF, but could it be an early miscarriage? Or implantation bleeding (cant say i actually believe that, as there should be no blood with implantation). How would I know which it is? Any experience with this? I don't want to test for a few more days, but this got me really worried.


----------



## Blue12

mizuno said:


> Natasha - so sorry! :hugs:
> 
> I am freaking out a bit over here.:wacko: I had a bit of pink spotting today. A teeny bit on the pad and then more when I wiped. I am only 3 days post day 5 transfer, and on progesterone, so I don't think it's AF, but could it be an early miscarriage? Or implantation bleeding (cant say i actually believe that, as there should be no blood with implantation). How would I know which it is? Any experience with this? I don't want to test for a few more days, but this got me really worried.

I had implantation bleeding with my dd. actually it scared me so muh and made me go crazy. I had some bright red bleeding and was sure it was over. My clini told me it could be implantation or from residual trauma from er. 

I think it can be a good sign.


----------



## BabyDancing13

4magpies said:


> It's so exciting getting your drugs isn't it.
> 
> xx

Weird to say, but yes it is lol xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

BabyDancing13 said:


> My medical goodie bag has arrived but no calendar yet!!

I almost drooled when my drug box came... wasnt sure if I should seek help or not at the time lol


----------



## BabyDancing13

~Brandy~ said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> My medical goodie bag has arrived but no calendar yet!!
> 
> I almost drooled when my drug box came... wasnt sure if I should seek help or not at the time lolClick to expand...

LOL!! :winkwink: I just want to get started. xx


----------



## mizuno

Blue12 said:


> mizuno said:
> 
> 
> Natasha - so sorry! :hugs:
> 
> I am freaking out a bit over here.:wacko: I had a bit of pink spotting today. A teeny bit on the pad and then more when I wiped. I am only 3 days post day 5 transfer, and on progesterone, so I don't think it's AF, but could it be an early miscarriage? Or implantation bleeding (cant say i actually believe that, as there should be no blood with implantation). How would I know which it is? Any experience with this? I don't want to test for a few more days, but this got me really worried.
> 
> I had implantation bleeding with my dd. actually it scared me so muh and made me go crazy. I had some bright red bleeding and was sure it was over. My clini told me it could be implantation or from residual trauma from er.
> 
> I think it can be a good sign.Click to expand...

Thanks blue! I know I shouldn't worry, but I'm having a bit of cramping too, so I'm doubly freaked out :) Ill just take it easy for the rest of the day and hope for the best.


----------



## ~Brandy~

mizuno said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mizuno said:
> 
> 
> Natasha - so sorry! :hugs:
> 
> I am freaking out a bit over here.:wacko: I had a bit of pink spotting today. A teeny bit on the pad and then more when I wiped. I am only 3 days post day 5 transfer, and on progesterone, so I don't think it's AF, but could it be an early miscarriage? Or implantation bleeding (cant say i actually believe that, as there should be no blood with implantation). How would I know which it is? Any experience with this? I don't want to test for a few more days, but this got me really worried.
> 
> I had implantation bleeding with my dd. actually it scared me so muh and made me go crazy. I had some bright red bleeding and was sure it was over. My clini told me it could be implantation or from residual trauma from er.
> 
> I think it can be a good sign.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks blue! I know I shouldn't worry, but I'm having a bit of cramping too, so I'm doubly freaked out :) Ill just take it easy for the rest of the day and hope for the best.Click to expand...

Sounds completely normal. Easier to say do but relax and smile baby is getting snuggled in


----------



## caitlenc

Mizuno, I bet it's implantation!! Rest up and try not to worry!


----------



## mizuno

Thanks ladies! I knew you would make me feel better :) I was nearly in tears earlier. It's so hard not to worry about every single thing. I'm sure if I didnt have any cramping and spotting i would take that as a bad sign :)


----------



## Blue12

I had such bad cramping it kept me up one night for two hours. Plus mild cramping for many days.


----------



## ~Brandy~

mizuno said:


> Thanks ladies! I knew you would make me feel better :) I was nearly in tears earlier. It's so hard not to worry about every single thing. I'm sure if I didnt have any cramping and spotting i would take that as a bad sign :)

Yep you're in the implantation process :) This is based on the day one beginning post 5 day transfer


One The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 
Two The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus 
Three The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 
Four Implantation continues 
Five Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 
Six Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 
Seven Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Eight Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Nine Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## Galen

cs- sounds like you have plenty of time! i'll be keeping fingers crossed!

Betty and Caitlen- those sound like great numbers to work with. Congrats!

Mizuno- so stressful, I know I worry about everything, but I agree that what you're describing sounds good! My RE relayed all those possible symptoms for after ER and said it is completely normal!

Blue- I'm so thankful you posted that about your cramps...mine have been kind of intense at points the last couple days and it has been a little unsettling (see Mizuno, me too!) :)


----------



## mizuno

Galen - I guess the worry never stops :)

Babydancing13 - it's so exciting to start a cycle! Good luck! I hope you have similar numbers to Betty and caitlen!


----------



## W8ing4ours

So sorry about your bfn Natasha :(. :hugs:


----------



## W8ing4ours

Mizuno - I had such bad cramping it kept me up several nights, I even had it today, not as bad, but definitely painful. There's a lot going on in there right now ;)

Congrats Betty and Caitlin on your retrievals, great numbers!

I had my second beta today, Monday was 169 and today 342! Still can't believe it :)


----------



## EvieVonKittie

I've still been bleeding very lightly, but its not a period.. Just needed a thin panty liner.. I have cramps, I'm not worried too much about it, it's my second day, I hear it can last up to 5 days.. 

Doesn't seem like new blood either, sometimes pink, orangey red, with a slightly brown hue, and its very thin like liquid (tmi). Doesn't have an iron smell like a period either. My period is set for Aug 9-10 so I'm within range of implantation bleeding

I've been taking it easy, two more days till my beta.. Can't come soon enough!!

I finally got in my truck and drove to CVS, I've been scared to go anywhere .. I don't want to bounce around too much..


----------



## bev_2012

Hi ladies how is everyone today,iv just had my call to tell me how the embryos are doing and am amazed all 11 are still with us and going strong :) so we will have 5day transfer on saturday,betty have you had your fertilisation report? Hope all is well


----------



## bettybee1

Evie - sorry your bleeding abit more love the PMA!!! 

W8ing - glad your beta has doubled fantastic :D 

Bev- that's great their all doing well :) !! Wahooo for 5day hope you have lots of frosties !! 


They phoned me this morning with fetlization report out of the 14 mature eggs 13 fertlized so happy !!! Compared too last cycles 3 !!!!! We have 10 more this time !! They ring me tmro with an update on their grades and how many cells they have !!! :D !!!! Xxz


----------



## bev_2012

bettybee1 said:


> Evie - sorry your bleeding abit more love the PMA!!!
> 
> W8ing - glad your beta has doubled fantastic :D
> 
> Bev- that's great their all doing well :) !! Wahooo for 5day hope you have lots of frosties !!
> 
> 
> They phoned me this morning with fetlization report out of the 14 mature eggs 13 fertlized so happy !!! Compared too last cycles 3 !!!!! We have 10 more this time !! They ring me tmro with an update on their grades and how many cells they have !!! :D !!!! Xxz

That's fantastic numbers betty bet you are so pleased,hope you get your day 5 and some frosties x


----------



## bettybee1

What clinc you at bev ? Just seen your from manchester ?? 

I have been at CARE manchester saTilite through Halifax hospital xxx


----------



## bev_2012

I'm at st marys hospital betty they have been amazing,really quick and friendly,what's care manchester like?


----------



## bettybee1

Care manchester I very good there lovely !!! 

But my hosptial where I had my monitoring can be abit funny tho :/ !!! X


----------



## caitlenc

bev_2012 said:


> Hi ladies how is everyone today,iv just had my call to tell me how the embryos are doing and am amazed all 11 are still with us and going strong :) so we will have 5day transfer on saturday,betty have you had your fertilisation report? Hope all is well

How fantastic!! :happydance::happydance:
I get my 3 day report tomorrow, hope mine is just as positive!


----------



## caitlenc

W8ing4ours said:


> Mizuno - I had such bad cramping it kept me up several nights, I even had it today, not as bad, but definitely painful. There's a lot going on in there right now ;)
> 
> Congrats Betty and Caitlin on your retrievals, great numbers!
> 
> I had my second beta today, Monday was 169 and today 342! Still can't believe it :)

Yay for doubling numbers!!!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## bev_2012

When will you be transfering? We should have our tww together with betty also :).I'm sure your report will be great hopefully all the lovely bfp's will rub off on us :)


----------



## caitlenc

bettybee1 said:


> Evie - sorry your bleeding abit more love the PMA!!!
> 
> W8ing - glad your beta has doubled fantastic :D
> 
> Bev- that's great their all doing well :) !! Wahooo for 5day hope you have lots of frosties !!
> 
> 
> They phoned me this morning with fetlization report out of the 14 mature eggs 13 fertlized so happy !!! Compared too last cycles 3 !!!!! We have 10 more this time !! They ring me tmro with an update on their grades and how many cells they have !!! :D !!!! Xxz

Hooray!!:happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Bev, I transfer on Sunday, we should definitely wait out our 2 weeks together! Are you planning on testing before your beta?


----------



## bev_2012

I'm not planning on it but I will end up giving in,while on clomid I tested every other day I was so bad,are you going to test or wait?


----------



## bettybee1

Ill be testing every morning and night hahahahhaha makes it more fun!!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## bev_2012

I'm too scared of a bfn to test everyday but we will see I will most likely crack after a few days


----------



## sunshine8

Dear Ladies,

Many congratulations to ladies on their BFPs and GL to al those who are in their TWW and going for ET.

A quick question--- Today is my 8th day of DR, and I have been on an emotional roller coater ride since last two days, is this the usual symptom of DR? Will this get more terrible than this while stimms? 

I have been feeling so down (basically agitated, emotional and bitchy) that I am unable to concentrate on my work. I hope this does not continue to the stim phase. Did anyone of you go through this?

Also, today is my period due date, but no show as yet. So gutted as every other month it was spot on time, and now when I want it, it gets evasive....grrrrrrrr


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi sunshine, i feel like i was a mess through the whole process. I had lupron injections for my DR and I was super crabby and emotional and almost felt depressed. I cant say I got much better until just this week, but I know that doesnt happen to everyone and I really hope you start to feel better soon. Hope AF shows for you soon, so crazy to finally want it to be here and it isnt! ugh! Good luck with your cycle, I wish you the best :) :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Sunshine I felt like that while DR with Lupron. I think it improved during stims.


----------



## EvieVonKittie

I'm on Sentraline since I suffer from anxiety and depression, I didn't get any side effects or mood swings with Lupron, but I think it's because of the meds.. 

It's also safe to take while pregnant..


----------



## caitlenc

Bev and Betty, I am a poas addict, so I will probably cave and test, although the thought of a bfn scares me. I think I need to be prepared before I get that beta phone call, so I don't have a complete meltdown on the phone if it's negative. That being said, I still had a breakdown when my last iui failed, even though I had tested bfn beforehand. The poor nurse on the phone must've thought I was nuts!:wacko:


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Just curious for the ladies that have done a transfer already, have you ate ice cream or had any drinks with ice?


I miss eating ice cream, I just want a small kids size Dairy Queen blizzard..


----------



## Galen

Sunshine- hang in there! I felt like it was roughest when on Lupron, since it bottoms out your estrogen. For me, once I started stims and my estrogen went back up, I felt better!! Good luck, you're getting close now!

Evie- wait, what?! I'm not supposed to be eating ice cream???!

Good luck to you waiting on embies and transfers. Looking forward to more updates! All sounds smashing so far!


----------



## Blue12

EvieVonKittie said:


> Just curious for the ladies that have done a transfer already, have you ate ice cream or had any drinks with ice?
> 
> 
> I miss eating ice cream, I just want a small kids size Dairy Queen blizzard..

I survived on ice cream with my dd lol. And I've had it many times already.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sunshine- I was the same on Lupron for the first 10 days I was an emotional mess and couldnt concentrate then all the sudden I was better :) 

Evie- I know my accupuncturist told me no "cold" foods like ice and ice cream. I didn't follow that direction though... if its not nailed down regardless of the temperature I have ate it I am sure.


----------



## EvieVonKittie

That's what I was told too.. No cold, just room temp drinks/foods and warm stuff..

But I might just get some ice cream tomorrow after my beta.. To celebrate or to drown my sorrows..


----------



## Galen

Good luck tomorrow Evie!!


----------



## Blue12

Yes my acupuncturist told me the same. Even room temp water only. But all I felt like was ice cream and felt ill otherwise lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

EvieVonKittie said:


> That's what I was told too.. No cold, just room temp drinks/foods and warm stuff..
> 
> But I might just get some ice cream tomorrow after my beta.. To celebrate or to drown my sorrows..

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## cs2001a

Evie - Good luck with beta. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## esah

Hi all-- great to hear about all the eggs retrieved and hearty embryos. We have some seriously fertile infertile people on this thread! :) 

I'm just biding my time til the first scan. It is so hard. Harder than my 2WW for some reason. I'm still not feeling much in the way of symptoms and some of the ones I had seem less intense now, so it's hard not to second guess... but I'm keeping the faith...8 more days.......


----------



## Prayerful

So much to catch up on since my vaca! It took me nearly an hour to read through all the updates!

Congrats to all the new BFPs and those awaiting transfer. There were some GREAT fert numbers in there! Huge congrats on the TWINS Brandy!!

Good luck to everyone in the TWW and to those just getting started!!

AuCa and Natashaa, SO very sorry for your BFNs. :hugs: 

Evie I hope all turns out well for you.

AFM - I took Ovidrel late in the night on 7/30. AF should be arriving by Aug 13-14, unless God grants a miracle and this cycle worked naturally. My typical pre-AF/fibrocystic breast tenderness is back in full force. I certainly didn't miss that over the past 2 months!! I guess there is something to be said for all these IVF meds! haha

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## cs2001a

Well not a good sign for me. Just had some bleeding at 7dpt. Have had a few cramps but unless it start to really flow, then I suppose I am still in with a chance. Bring on Monday.


----------



## bettybee1

You have a 3dt or 5dt ca ???? 

Asm- just had report and have all 13 still growing 10 are top grade and 3 are average grade all are between 2-5cells , and there is one at 6cell. 
She said it will probley be a 5day trasfer and they will phone me tmro too let me know how their doing :D !!!!! Xxz


----------



## cs2001a

I had 5 day blast - FET

Sorry vent. Today has been a real s*&% of a day. First I start to bleed, then the wardrobes we got installed today don't even fit a shirt on the hanger & then our cat got kit by a car. 

Hopefully the bleeding doesn't get any heavier & all goes well on Monday after beta.


----------



## Blue12

Oh cs. That's a pretty crap day. Things have to improve. Xxx


----------



## mizuno

Cs - sorry to hear you're having a tough day. Hang in there! It's not over till you get a proper period. So sorry about you kitty :(

Evie - good luck today! Have some ice cream either way! I've never heard no cold drinks/ ice cream before. Though my acu guy said to keep my feet warm ?!?!

DH and I are taking a little vacation till Monday to get my mind off the 2ww. It's not working 100%, as evidenced by me being on here :), but it's nice to be away. Just waiting for my self-imposed test day to come (Monday) and spoiling myself with all kinds of good food :)


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Beta is done, now just waiting on the results..
Nurse really didn't have anything to say when I told her I've been spotting and lightly bleeding for 4 days now, with cramps and diarrhea always around mid day.. Then it stops..

She said it could be metformin, but I don't know.. I'm nervous, I want to cry but at the same time I'm being hopefully for 100-200 in beta numbers. She said she would call around 2-3 pm.. Which is in about 3-4 hours

I just peed on a IC, looks negative, I need better light to squint at it better, but nothing right off the top.. BFN on the IC


----------



## Blue12

Hoping for you evie. I hate that nurses aren't really allowed to say much. Xx


----------



## Mells54

Evil, the diarrhea is really a side effect of the metformin. Been there done that! My mom also takes it to control her diabetes and she has the same problem sometimes.

Good luck with your beta!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Good luck with beta Evie hope they hurry up & ring you x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fx evie


----------



## bettybee1

Anyone taking blood thinners (fragmin) ????through tww ???? 

An supposed too start mine tonight suppose too really hurt I think tho :/ x


----------



## ~Brandy~

bettybee1 said:


> Anyone taking blood thinners (fragmin) ????through tww ????
> 
> An supposed too start mine tonight suppose too really hurt I think tho :/ x

Just aspirin


----------



## captainj1

bettybee1 said:


> Anyone taking blood thinners (fragmin) ????through tww ????
> 
> An supposed too start mine tonight suppose too really hurt I think tho :/ x

Just aspirin for me too hon, been taking it for last two weeks


----------



## Rosie06

Evie good luck with the beta hun, I second mells with the side effects of metformin my body does not handle them well at all its like constant, so I don't take them anymore my mum has similar side effects but she takes them for diabetes.

can I ask what the reason is behind taking blood thinners through the 2ww?

AFM went for bloods this AM and estradial is 4648 go for bloods and scan on Monday then im hoping for EC on Wednesday :D its come round so quick x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Rosie06 said:


> Evie good luck with the beta hun, I second mells with the side effects of metformin my body does not handle them well at all its like constant, so I don't take them anymore my mum has similar side effects but she takes them for diabetes.
> 
> can I ask what the reason is behind taking blood thinners through the 2ww?
> 
> AFM went for bloods this AM and estradial is 4648 go for bloods and scan on Monday then im hoping for EC on Wednesday :D its come round so quick x

Sounds you're going to have a healthy number!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls. Congrats on the BFPs and the great numbers. Well AFM I developed OHSS. Last night was the worst with vomiting. Went to the doc and I am on bed rest and hydration for the next 3 days. If I do not feel better tonight then they will be giving me an IV tomorrow. This is no fun. I have to keep thinking that its all worth it in the end but boy am I bloated and miserable.


----------



## Blue12

Oh blond it's so horrible. Have they talked about draining you?!?! I had to be drained twice. Ohss is so terrible. Hugs!!!


----------



## Rosie06

~Brandy~ said:


> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> Evie good luck with the beta hun, I second mells with the side effects of metformin my body does not handle them well at all its like constant, so I don't take them anymore my mum has similar side effects but she takes them for diabetes.
> 
> can I ask what the reason is behind taking blood thinners through the 2ww?
> 
> AFM went for bloods this AM and estradial is 4648 go for bloods and scan on Monday then im hoping for EC on Wednesday :D its come round so quick x
> 
> Sounds you're going to have a healthy number!Click to expand...

I really do hope so, out of all the treatments ive had its the first time ive asked for numbers and that's only because acupuncturist asks for them but she has said that for every 750 there is generally an egg :D



Blondhopeful said:


> Hi girls. Congrats on the BFPs and the great numbers. Well AFM I developed OHSS. Last night was the worst with vomiting. Went to the doc and I am on bed rest and hydration for the next 3 days. If I do not feel better tonight then they will be giving me an IV tomorrow. This is no fun. I have to keep thinking that its all worth it in the end but boy am I bloated and miserable.

oh dear ive never experienced it myself but I wish you a speedy recovery :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Oh blond- hope you get better soon sweetheart !!!! :( 

Rosie- my docter sad he doesn't usually put patients on then till 3 failed cycles but becoz my last cycles embies were perfect top top quilaty and I don't get preg and I was 21 & that my lining everything is fine then it may help implatation :/ also I have had 4 early losses(natural) last year early he said it could help ! X


----------



## Blue12

Rosie06 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> Evie good luck with the beta hun, I second mells with the side effects of metformin my body does not handle them well at all its like constant, so I don't take them anymore my mum has similar side effects but she takes them for diabetes.
> 
> can I ask what the reason is behind taking blood thinners through the 2ww?
> 
> AFM went for bloods this AM and estradial is 4648 go for bloods and scan on Monday then im hoping for EC on Wednesday :D its come round so quick x
> 
> Sounds you're going to have a healthy number!Click to expand...
> 
> I really do hope so, out of all the treatments ive had its the first time ive asked for numbers and that's only because acupuncturist asks for them but she has said that for every 750 there is generally an egg :D
> 
> 
> 
> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. Congrats on the BFPs and the great numbers. Well AFM I developed OHSS. Last night was the worst with vomiting. Went to the doc and I am on bed rest and hydration for the next 3 days. If I do not feel better tonight then they will be giving me an IV tomorrow. This is no fun. I have to keep thinking that its all worth it in the end but boy am I bloated and miserable.Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear ive never experienced it myself but I wish you a speedy recovery :hugs:Click to expand...

There are two different measurements for estradiol. One is appro. 250/mature egg. And another is 750-1000/mature egg

Either way looks fantastic Rosie!


----------



## Blue12

I'm on aspirin too. I tested positive for antibodies indicating a clotting immune issue. But a minor one so I don't need the injections or steroids.


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Well ladies, congrats to everyone that has had your BFP, and good luck to everyone who is ongoing right now.

It's a big BFN for me, beta was less than one.

I'm scheduled to go see him on Tuesday to start my next cycle, no charge for this next round.

The bleeding is from me being on progesterone shots, my period wants to start but can't because I'm on the injections, he said once I stop the poi, the flow should start up.

:( I'm sad but this whole first journey up until the egg retrieval just went down hill fast.

Hoping my next round is a better one. 
I will keep in mind to drink plenty of juice and milk to make sure my egg quality is better so they don't all die on me again..

Big hugs to all you ladies.. September is my next round..


----------



## Blue12

EvieVonKittie said:


> Well ladies, congrats to everyone that has had your BFP, and good luck to everyone who is ongoing right now.
> 
> It's a big BFN for me, beta was less than one.
> 
> I'm scheduled to go see him on Tuesday to start my next cycle, no charge for this next round.
> 
> The bleeding is from me being on progesterone shots, my period wants to start but can't because I'm on the injections, he said once I stop the poi, the flow should start up.
> 
> :( I'm sad but this whole first journey up until the egg retrieval just went down hill fast.
> 
> Hoping my next round is a better one.
> I will keep in mind to drink plenty of juice and milk to make sure my egg quality is better so they don't all die on me again..
> 
> Big hugs to all you ladies.. September is my next round..

So so sorry for your news lovely!!!

I had similar situation on my first cycle and found some comfort in that even in a "horrible" cycle you had a fighter egg that even was so strong I make it so many days. When your dr improves some thigs with your cycle you will have outstanding strong eggs and embryos. 

Also ask about havin a lower dose and less eggs to help improve their quality. That made a world of a difference for me. And I have my dd.


----------



## caitlenc

Blondhopeful said:


> Hi girls. Congrats on the BFPs and the great numbers. Well AFM I developed OHSS. Last night was the worst with vomiting. Went to the doc and I am on bed rest and hydration for the next 3 days. If I do not feel better tonight then they will be giving me an IV tomorrow. This is no fun. I have to keep thinking that its all worth it in the end but boy am I bloated and miserable.

So sorry, hope you feel better soon!:flower:


----------



## caitlenc

EvieVonKittie said:


> Well ladies, congrats to everyone that has had your BFP, and good luck to everyone who is ongoing right now.
> 
> It's a big BFN for me, beta was less than one.
> 
> I'm scheduled to go see him on Tuesday to start my next cycle, no charge for this next round.
> 
> The bleeding is from me being on progesterone shots, my period wants to start but can't because I'm on the injections, he said once I stop the poi, the flow should start up.
> 
> :( I'm sad but this whole first journey up until the egg retrieval just went down hill fast.
> 
> Hoping my next round is a better one.
> I will keep in mind to drink plenty of juice and milk to make sure my egg quality is better so they don't all die on me again..
> 
> Big hugs to all you ladies.. September is my next round..

Oh, Evie, I am so sorry. Hopefully next round will be the one. Hang in there!


----------



## caitlenc

Well, the doctor called today, and all 15 of my embies are going strong, so we're on for transfer Sunday morning! Hoping we will have some to freeze!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

caitlenc said:


> Well, the doctor called today, and all 15 of my embies are going strong, so we're on for transfer Sunday morning! Hoping we will have some to freeze!!:happydance::happydance:

Oh thats amazing news :) Congrats! PUPO SOON!


----------



## ~Brandy~

EvieVonKittie said:


> Well ladies, congrats to everyone that has had your BFP, and good luck to everyone who is ongoing right now.
> 
> It's a big BFN for me, beta was less than one.
> 
> I'm scheduled to go see him on Tuesday to start my next cycle, no charge for this next round.
> 
> The bleeding is from me being on progesterone shots, my period wants to start but can't because I'm on the injections, he said once I stop the poi, the flow should start up.
> 
> :( I'm sad but this whole first journey up until the egg retrieval just went down hill fast.
> 
> Hoping my next round is a better one.
> I will keep in mind to drink plenty of juice and milk to make sure my egg quality is better so they don't all die on me again..
> 
> Big hugs to all you ladies.. September is my next round..

I am so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## cs2001a

Evie - So sorry about the negative. Fingers crossed for next round. 

AFM - Bleeding has stopped, however still hpt was negative this morning again. I didn't have any bleeding with 1st bub. So still hopeful but all those feelings & pressures of going through ivf have started to kick in. I suppose I was lucky for them to hold off until now. BRING ON MONDAY....unless period starts before.


----------



## Mells54

Evie, I'm sorry. I hope you and the doc can come up with a plan for the next cycle to be a success.

CS, rest up and I have my fx'd that this is your time.

Blonde, sorry you are feeling so bad.


----------



## W8ing4ours

EvieVonKittie said:


> Well ladies, congrats to everyone that has had your BFP, and good luck to everyone who is ongoing right now.
> 
> It's a big BFN for me, beta was less than one.
> 
> I'm scheduled to go see him on Tuesday to start my next cycle, no charge for this next round.
> 
> The bleeding is from me being on progesterone shots, my period wants to start but can't because I'm on the injections, he said once I stop the poi, the flow should start up.
> 
> :( I'm sad but this whole first journey up until the egg retrieval just went down hill fast.
> 
> Hoping my next round is a better one.
> I will keep in mind to drink plenty of juice and milk to make sure my egg quality is better so they don't all die on me again..
> 
> Big hugs to all you ladies.. September is my next round..

:(. I'm so sorry evie, this next cycle must be yours for sure ;). :hugs:


----------



## Prayerful

Betty - Sounds like you are right on track! I hope things continue to go well for you!

Sorry you've had such a rough day today, CS. :hugs:

Enjoy your mini vaca, Mizuno! Hope you are able keep your mind off the TWW and just spend quality time with DH.

So sorry about the BFN Evie. Rest up and get back on track for September. Maybe we'll even be on the same timeline!

Estradiol looks great Rosie! It seems you just flew through this cycle. Good luck with the scan on Monday!

Ugh, sorry about the OHSS Blond. I can only imagine how miserable that must be. Hope you feel better soon!!

That is wonderful news Caitlen! Good luck!!


----------



## bettybee1

Evie - am really sorry it's a complete upsetting / horrible feeling when it doesn't work !! 
But am glad your looking at a next cycle straight away I did that and it helped tonnes !!! Remember you can learn a lot from ur 1st cycle and how thing should be done differently 

My first cycle I was on gonal f my follies got big but hardly any contained mature eggs only 4 mature 3 fertlized not much too play with , this time I was on menpour and I stimmed for less days and I collected 16 14 mature it's just shows things can be changed too benefit 

Both times I used isci would never risk them too convential ivf xxxxx


----------



## bev_2012

Hi ladies, so sorry for your bfn evie sending hugs.
Hi betty,caitlen when are your transfers? My doc just called we have one top grade day 5 ready to be transfered today :) 3 to freeze and the remaining 6 they are going to try and freeze on day 6 (tomorrow) really happy with that out of 11 fertilized we have 10 still on day 5 praying the one that has been chosen to be transfered stays strong for 9months.hope your all ok x


----------



## Natashaa1

Good luck Bev sounds great


----------



## bettybee1

That sounds great bev I hope your 6make it too freeze tmro that Wouk be amazing too have 9 frosties !!!!!! Good lck will you be posting a picture off your embie ?? Ekk what time u going ? 


Iam waiting for day 3 phone call today then if their all doing well transfer will be Monday :D !!!!! Xxx


----------



## bev_2012

Thanks ladies we are leaving in the next 10 min,if they give me a piccy I'll post it :) I'm so excited I could burst,here's to us being pupo :),hope your embries are doing good I'm sure they will be I'll post again when I'm home good luck to all :) x


----------



## bev_2012

Well that's us pupo :) what an amazing experience and very emotional x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130810-00949.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## bettybee1

Awww congrats in being PuPo wahooo !! Do they give you an image of your embie :) ,xxz


----------



## EvieVonKittie

bettybee1 said:


> Evie - am really sorry it's a complete upsetting / horrible feeling when it doesn't work !!
> But am glad your looking at a next cycle straight away I did that and it helped tonnes !!! Remember you can learn a lot from ur 1st cycle and how thing should be done differently
> 
> My first cycle I was on gonal f my follies got big but hardly any contained mature eggs only 4 mature 3 fertlized not much too play with , this time I was on menpour and I stimmed for less days and I collected 16 14 mature it's just shows things can be changed too benefit
> 
> Both times I used isci would never risk them too convential ivf xxxxx

Yes, doc said he was going to tweak this next time so it's not so aggressive. 

I too rather have better egg quality than bigger numbers, even though I was told his and mine were really good.. I still think something happened on there part. Maybe this next time will be the one! 

Thank you ladies and everyone.. I'll be checking up on y'all for y'all's results, I can't wait to here for more BFP!!!

Prayerful: if you start in sept back again let me know... Love to have you as a IVF buddy!


----------



## bev_2012

Thanks betty,just this pic our jelly bean is the tiny white dot in the top left :) it was so amazing to see looked like a shooting star then settled and we got the image :) x


----------



## EvieVonKittie

That looks amazing Bev, I couldn't even see mine.. Defiantly didn't look like that..

:dust:


----------



## caitlenc

bev_2012 said:


> Hi ladies, so sorry for your bfn evie sending hugs.
> Hi betty,caitlen when are your transfers? My doc just called we have one top grade day 5 ready to be transfered today :) 3 to freeze and the remaining 6 they are going to try and freeze on day 6 (tomorrow) really happy with that out of 11 fertilized we have 10 still on day 5 praying the one that has been chosen to be transfered stays strong for 9months.hope your all ok x

Aw, Bev, so excited for you!! Sounds promising, let us know how it goes! May I ask why you are transferring only one? I am nervous about twins, but my doctor is transferring two due to my age (I am 38).


----------



## caitlenc

bev_2012 said:


> Hi ladies, so sorry for your bfn evie sending hugs.
> Hi betty,caitlen when are your transfers? My doc just called we have one top grade day 5 ready to be transfered today :) 3 to freeze and the remaining 6 they are going to try and freeze on day 6 (tomorrow) really happy with that out of 11 fertilized we have 10 still on day 5 praying the one that has been chosen to be transfered stays strong for 9months.hope your all ok x

Oh, and I transfer tomorrow morning!:happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

bettybee1 said:


> That sounds great bev I hope your 6make it too freeze tmro that Wouk be amazing too have 9 frosties !!!!!! Good lck will you be posting a picture off your embie ?? Ekk what time u going ?
> 
> 
> Iam waiting for day 3 phone call today then if their all doing well transfer will be Monday :D !!!!! Xxx

Ooh, Betty, how exciting!! You, Bev and I will be in the tww together! :happydance:


----------



## bev_2012

We are only transfering 1 because I'm only 26,also my clinic says if the embryos are good quality they will only transfer 1 we'd of done 2 if they weren't good quality.I wouldn't mind twins I'm not fussy on a sex either lol so long as we get a healthy happy baby/babies I'd be made up x


----------



## bev_2012

Fingers crossed for you tomorrow :) x


----------



## Mells54

Bev! Congrats on PUPO!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats bev on being pupo!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Blue12 said:


> Oh blond it's so horrible. Have they talked about draining you?!?! I had to be drained twice. Ohss is so terrible. Hugs!!!

Thanks Blue. They said I have a lot of fluid but they are not ready to drain yet. They want me to continue to hydrate and hopefully this will go away.


----------



## Blondhopeful

EvieVonKittie said:


> Well ladies, congrats to everyone that has had your BFP, and good luck to everyone who is ongoing right now.
> 
> It's a big BFN for me, beta was less than one.
> 
> I'm scheduled to go see him on Tuesday to start my next cycle, no charge for this next round.
> 
> The bleeding is from me being on progesterone shots, my period wants to start but can't because I'm on the injections, he said once I stop the poi, the flow should start up.
> 
> :( I'm sad but this whole first journey up until the egg retrieval just went down hill fast.
> 
> Hoping my next round is a better one.
> I will keep in mind to drink plenty of juice and milk to make sure my egg quality is better so they don't all die on me again..
> 
> Big hugs to all you ladies.. September is my next round..

 So sorry hun. It will happen. Baby dust to you!


----------



## Blondhopeful

bev_2012 said:


> Well that's us pupo :) what an amazing experience and very emotional x

Congrats on being pupo!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Bev,Betty and Caitlin good luck! Yay for PUPO or soon to be PUPO. 

AFM feeling slightly better today. Nausea has subsided. Just got my call from the nurse. 14 of my embies made it to day 5 blastocyst and so I have 14 frosties!


----------



## bev_2012

Blondhopeful said:


> Bev,Betty and Caitlin good luck! Yay for PUPO or soon to be PUPO.
> 
> AFM feeling slightly better today. Nausea has subsided. Just got my call from the nurse. 14 of my embies made it to day 5 blastocyst and so I have 14 frosties!

Well done that's a fantastic amount of frosties we have 3 day 5 and they are trying to do the other 6 to day 6 :) x


----------



## Mells54

Wow! 14 frosties! That's truly amazing.


----------



## caitlenc

Blond, that is so exciting!! 14 little frosties, amazing!


----------



## Prayerful

Good luck in the TWW Bev, Caitlen, and Betty!! Congrats on being PUPO/almost PUPO!!

Blond - Congrats on 14 frosties! That is a really great number!!


----------



## Galen

The super women streak continues....you ladies have some truly outstanding numbers! You're all getting knocked up for sure!

We are on vacation...best vacation ever! I had to take a minute to share....TA DA! 8dp3dt
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## W8ing4ours

Galen said:


> The super women streak continues....you ladies have some truly outstanding numbers! You're all getting knocked up for sure!
> 
> We are on vacation...best vacation ever! I had to take a minute to share....TA DA! 8dp3dt

Omg Galen, yay!!!! Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galen said:


> The super women streak continues....you ladies have some truly outstanding numbers! You're all getting knocked up for sure!
> 
> We are on vacation...best vacation ever! I had to take a minute to share....TA DA! 8dp3dt

HOORAY!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blue12

That's amazing news


----------



## bettybee1

Bev- amazing feeling ;) !!! Hope your relaxing !!!!!


Cait- good luck for today hunnie ;D!!!! 


Blonde- 14 frosties is amazing :D !!!! 

Galen - congrats sweetie :) !!! Hope yr enjoying your holiday ;) !!! X


----------



## Natashaa1

Congrats Galen great news


----------



## bev_2012

Galen that's fantastic news :) 
Good luck today caitlen.
I'm going to have a lovely lazy day iv woken with a really bad head ache


----------



## bettybee1

Probley the progestrone hunnie it can give bad headaches !! 

I feel very irrited today like I everytime my hubby does something little I want too throw my hair brush at him haha!! Hate progestrone ! It makes me a right moody cow!! 


Well should be getting a phone call to say what time am in tmro & maybe a embie report !!! 

Yesturday I had 3 bad ones. .... 1 4cell & 2 5 cell 

Then I had ... 1 7cell grde 2 , 4 8 cell ... 2 grade 1 1 grade 2 and one grade 2-3 

2 10 cell grade 1's. And 3 compacting turning too morulas grade 1 

Their grade system is 1 being best & 4 bein the worst !!! Just a waiting game too see how many actually make it tmro Fingerscrossed :) !!! Xxz


----------



## bev_2012

Fingers crossed betty,just had my finaly report we had 3 day 5 frosties and 3day 6 :) all the others made day 6 but failed to freeze still more than expected :) x


----------



## Blondhopeful

Galen said:


> The super women streak continues....you ladies have some truly outstanding numbers! You're all getting knocked up for sure!
> 
> We are on vacation...best vacation ever! I had to take a minute to share....TA DA! 8dp3dt

Yay! Congrats H&H!!!!!!


----------



## Mells54

Galen, that's wonderful news! Enjoy the rest of your vacation!


----------



## caitlenc

Wow, Galen, congrats to you, that is a beautiful BFP!!!:happydance:

Bev, 6 frosties, how wonderful!:thumbup:

Betty, sounds like you have lots of pretty embryos! I wasn't given grades for mine, just told they were beautiful and going strong.

Well, ladies, we leave in two hours for our transfer, I can't wait, it feels like Christmas morning! I'll update when we get home!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## bettybee1

Bev - 6 frosties is amazing number :) !!!! 

Cait- good luck sweetie ekk!!! 



Clinic rang am in for transfer at 10:45am tmro morning all 13 embryos still doing good and developing :) !!!! She didn't give me full run down tho lol xxxx


----------



## Galen

Thanks ladies! Feeling so happy today!

Good luck Caitlen and Betty! PUPO!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Yay were bursting with great new this morning! 

Cait good luck with transfer rest up pupo!


----------



## bettybee1

Brandy how you feeling with your twinnes !!! You hit any ms ?? X


----------



## ~Brandy~

bettybee1 said:


> Brandy how you feeling with your twinnes !!! You hit any ms ?? X

Nothing yet. I get tired very easy and I sleep alot thats the only reason I can tell something is different with me.


Congrats on your pupo tomorrow! How many eggs will you be transferring?


----------



## bettybee1

Awww let's hope it stay that's way ms isnt nice !!! 

Thanks , hopefully will be transferring 2 ! But if I have a very good one that excellent ill probley put one back it's upto me tho as I have had a failed cycle xxx


----------



## Mells54

Cait, congrats on PUPO.

Brandy, enjoy the non sickness now! it will hit you soon :)

Betty, tomorrow is the day. I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks mells !! Hope your feeling okay too :D !! X


----------



## caitlenc

Well, it's done, 2 beautiful embryos transferred!! Resting now, so excited to be PUPO!!


----------



## Natashaa1

Congrats Caitlin


----------



## Rosie06

Galen congrats Hun h&h 9 months! this really is a lucky thread! hope it continues :D

caitlen hope the 2ww goes quick for you! whens otd do you think youll poas before hand?

betty good lucj for 2moro!

mells & brandy hope you and your babies are doing well!

wow some of you ladies have a great number of frosties I am ever so slightly envious, of the 2 cycles ive had im yet to get any despite decent levels of eggs and fertilisation rate :/

I go for my follicle check tomorrow im hoping EC will be booked for Wednesday im starting to feel swollen now! cant believe how quick this cycle has gone so far!


----------



## bev_2012

Congrats on joining the pupo club :) and betty good luck tomorrow.iv been resting up back to work tomorrow but on light duties


----------



## caitlenc

Rosie06 said:


> Galen congrats Hun h&h 9 months! this really is a lucky thread! hope it continues :D
> 
> caitlen hope the 2ww goes quick for you! whens otd do you think youll poas before hand?
> 
> betty good lucj for 2moro!
> 
> mells & brandy hope you and your babies are doing well!
> 
> wow some of you ladies have a great number of frosties I am ever so slightly envious, of the 2 cycles ive had im yet to get any despite decent levels of eggs and fertilisation rate :/
> 
> I go for my follicle check tomorrow im hoping EC will be booked for Wednesday im starting to feel swollen now! cant believe how quick this cycle has gone so far!

Hi Rosie, my blood test is Tuesday the 20th, but I'm pretty sure I'll test before then. I won't find out if I have any frosted for two weeks.


----------



## ~Brandy~

caitlenc said:


> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> Galen congrats Hun h&h 9 months! this really is a lucky thread! hope it continues :D
> 
> caitlen hope the 2ww goes quick for you! whens otd do you think youll poas before hand?
> 
> betty good lucj for 2moro!
> 
> mells & brandy hope you and your babies are doing well!
> 
> wow some of you ladies have a great number of frosties I am ever so slightly envious, of the 2 cycles ive had im yet to get any despite decent levels of eggs and fertilisation rate :/
> 
> I go for my follicle check tomorrow im hoping EC will be booked for Wednesday im starting to feel swollen now! cant believe how quick this cycle has gone so far!
> 
> Hi Rosie, my blood test is Tuesday the 20th, but I'm pretty sure I'll test before then. I won't find out if I have any frosted for two weeks.Click to expand...

Oh you have one of the doctors that likes to not tell you how many frosties there are so you dont focus on that?


----------



## caitlenc

Yes, Brandy, they want me to focus on these little embryos for now, I guess!


----------



## Mells54

caitlenc said:


> Yes, Brandy, they want me to focus on these little embryos for now, I guess!

Oh I've never heard of a doc doing that before. Interesting!


----------



## Prayerful

Yay Galen!! I am SO excited for you! Congratulations!!!

Betty - Good luck tomorrow! 

That is great Bev! Congrats on the frosties!

Congrats Caitlen! PUPO!!

Hope your follie check goes well tomorrow Rosie and that you are on track for EC on Wed!


----------



## esah

Ugh, just noticed spotting for the first time since my BFP. I know this can happen in early pregnancy but I still feel like it's over - it looks exactly like it does when my period is starting :(.


----------



## mizuno

Galen - congrats!!!

All you PUPO or soon-to-be PUPO, good luck!!!!

AFM, I took a HPT and if was negative :nope:. It's already d8pd5t, so it should have been positive by now. My scheduled test is not till next Monday, so I have to keep taking estrace and progesterone for another week knowing it's for nothing. Ugh... I might take a bit of a break from B&B to get my head wrapped around this bad news :sad2:. But I'll check in from time to time. 

Bye for now!


----------



## Blue12

Oh mizuno that's so upsetting. I'm so so so sorry. It's a horrible feeling. A break does help for sure. Will be thinking about you. 





Esah I know it's scary but trust in your little one. I had bright red bleeding and cramps and still had my dd.


----------



## Rosie06

mizuno so sorry lovely, take as much time as you need but we are all here for you :hugs:

Esah try not to worry a week after I got my BFP with dd I had a bleed with clots and cramps and well DD is here to tell the tale, have you been in touch with dr? cramps are very common in first tri x


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry mizuno :( !! Take care sweetie ! 

Esah - hope this spotting stops :) !! 



Well PuPo now !! Don't feel like it tho :/ feel very deflated I was so positive went in their an she was like where putting this one back I said I wanted 2 so they talked me out off it but we got 2 ! She didn't grade them :( ! Think they were early blasts ! But the picture she gave me they didn't look like early blasts :( !!! Then she said she said she would tmro afternoon too say how many can freeze if any she mentioned something about 4 off the
:( am really not sure she wasn't clear in what she was saying yesturday they were all at the right stage and today she didn't grade them am so confuzed :(!!! X


----------



## bettybee1

This is the embies that got transferred !!!

They don't look like blasts too me at all :( where the hell has my PMA!! Gone !! X
 



Attached Files:







4240081A-D0D9-4337-B318-A923FCCC4F53-1192-00000228D9255B7A.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mells54

Betty, congrats on being PUPO! Just having embies to transfer is a positive. Don't let it get you down that she didnt grade them. My RE didn't the last time either. I can't tell you about your picture, since I had a three day transfer one weren't blasts yet. I think it is also positive that you will have some possible to freeze. Keep your head up!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

esah said:


> Ugh, just noticed spotting for the first time since my BFP. I know this can happen in early pregnancy but I still feel like it's over - it looks exactly like it does when my period is starting :(.

Did you call the doctor? I would think they would do an early scan for you if you have spotting. To setbyour mind at ease


----------



## Rosie06

Congrats on been pupo betty! try not to think to much into it my clinic doesn't give out grades its only because I looked at the paperwork how I found out!

Im booked in for Egg collection Wednesday 8.30am have had my last injection cant believe how quic its gone! 

scan looked ok today lining was 10mm triple line left ovary 15 follies, 22,21,20,20,19.5,19,19,18,18,16,14,13.5,13,13,10
right 18 follies 23,22,21,16,16,16,15,15,13,12,10 remaining less than 10mm 

x


----------



## Blue12

Betty mine doesn't tell you grade either. I always ask and they usually respond poor average good really good. Lol. Not very scientific. I always find seeing the embryos making me nervous. It's also such a magical incredible process I think and I find it hard to believe. Little balls of cells turning into babies - madness right lol. But it does work all the time and so it can for you too!

Rosie. Amazing numbers!!!!


----------



## Blue12

bettybee1 said:


> This is the embies that got transferred !!!
> 
> They don't look like blasts too me at all :( where the hell has my PMA!! Gone !! X

https://www.octax.de/application/celldevelopment.htm


----------



## cs2001a

Well beta confirmed BFN for me. Not suprised, I started to bleed on Friday but until you get the beta result there is always that bit of hope. They asked if we wanted to go straight in for round 2 & of course YES. So first blood and scan on the 20th. 

When I originally seen the Dr I he asked me if I wanted to do medicated or natural & I chose natural. But this time I wouldn't mind doing the medicated but the nurse I spoke to said that they really only do the natural for FET. But I got the impression from the Dr it was the other way, they normally do medicated cos that way they have more control. I think I might ring them today just to check...hopefully I get a different nurse. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## Mells54

Aww CS, I'm sorry :( But at least you can try again right away. 

Rosie, wow! Greta numbers.


----------



## ~Brandy~

CS- I am sorry you got a BFN :( But atleast you can go right back for another cycle. Some make you wait many months.


AFM- I have my ultrasound in the morning boy is time sure going slow........


----------



## Prayerful

Esah - Sorry you are having to go through this stress. I know nothing about pregnancy and what is normal during the early stages. It sounds like the other ladies have some great input though. Hang in there.

Mizuno - So sorry!! :hugs:

Congrats Betty!! Just try to relax and enjoy being PUPO!!

Rosie - Congratulations! Those are great numbers!!

Sorry CS! :nope: Glad you are able to get back in it right away though. I hope you are able to get it figured out about whether you can do a medicated cycle. I'm pretty sure I have heard of others doing a medicated FET cycle.

Brandy - I hope the u/s goes well tomorrow!

AFM - I need your opinions, please. AF came Saturday evening, so I counted Sunday as CD 1. Typically, I have a 3 day period, one day of medium flow and 2 days of light flow. Both Saturday and Sunday was light flow. Then today, there was maybe a little bit of spotting but that's it. I am supposed to start BCPs on CD3 tomorrow but does 1.5 days really count as a period??


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> Esah - Sorry you are having to go through this stress. I know nothing about pregnancy and what is normal during the early stages. It sounds like the other ladies have some great input though. Hang in there.
> 
> Mizuno - So sorry!! :hugs:
> 
> Congrats Betty!! Just try to relax and enjoy being PUPO!!
> 
> Rosie - Congratulations! Those are great numbers!!
> 
> Sorry CS! :nope: Glad you are able to get back in it right away though. I hope you are able to get it figured out about whether you can do a medicated cycle. I'm pretty sure I have heard of others doing a medicated FET cycle.
> 
> Brandy - I hope the u/s goes well tomorrow!
> 
> AFM - I need your opinions, please. AF came Saturday evening, so I counted Sunday as CD 1. Typically, I have a 3 day period, one day of medium flow and 2 days of light flow. Both Saturday and Sunday was light flow. Then today, there was maybe a little bit of spotting but that's it. I am supposed to start BCPs on CD3 tomorrow but does 1.5 days really count as a period??

You could phone the nurse and ask them... but I had a very light period for a few days and they considered it my AF. I normally have a really heavy period so it was completely out of the norm for me.


----------



## esah

~Brandy~ said:


> esah said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, just noticed spotting for the first time since my BFP. I know this can happen in early pregnancy but I still feel like it's over - it looks exactly like it does when my period is starting :(.
> 
> Did you call the doctor? I would think they would do an early scan for you if you have spotting. To setbyour mind at easeClick to expand...

Thanks so much to everyone for your encouraging words. I did call the dr. this morning and they said it is normal and to call back if I had severe cramps or real bleeding. I have neither, and there has been nothing since this morning so I'm feeling a lot better. I think it happened because there was some :sex: this morning. *blush*. From my internet research it sounds like that commonly happens afterwards, but it doesn't mean the little bean is harmed. Still terrified for my u/s Friday as my symptoms have dwindled, but nothing to do but be patient. 

So grateful for all the support on this thread. :)


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks ladies :) just tottally lost my PMA! Haha trying too regain it !!! 

Thanks blue for that website !!! My embies look more blast than the one than that says 4-5days so suppose its okay

Think when clinic phones too tell me if theirs any too freeze or nt I might grill the embryologist ! Lol 

Cs- sorry it's bfn but Soo postive your getting straight back into another cycle :) 

Esah- yeah bleeding can be caused by intercourse ! Hope it was that !! 

Rosie- amazing numbers :) good luck for Wednesday !! Xx


----------



## bettybee1

Brandy - good luck for ur scan :D !!! Xx


----------



## mizuno

cs, sorry about the BFN :hugs:
glad to hear you are going straight back into it. We are lucky to at least have some frosties to go to.

You say that your doc did a natural cycle for FET. What exactly does it mean - like no meds at all or just no injectables? 
My FET cycle that just failed was a medicated one (estrace starting at day5 then progesterone 5 days before ET) and despite the 12mg of estrace per day, my lining was still only 0.8cm (I have lining issues in general). I am wondering what we should do differently in the next cycle and I'm wondering whether a natural cycle may be worth a try. I mean, I don't seem to respond to estrogen supplementation anyway, so what's the point?

Also, does you doc do an endo biopsy in the cycle before the transfer? I'm just wondering because it wastes a month to do it, but I'm not really convinced that it does anything.

thanks!


----------



## Blue12

Can't believe it ladies. I just had my scan. Twins! I'm in shock for sure.


----------



## Rosie06

cs im so sorry hun :hugs:

Blue Wow twins!!! huge congrats to you!!! your certainly going to have your hands full now!!! xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Can't believe it ladies. I just had my scan. Twins! I'm in shock for sure.

How exciting!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Can't believe it ladies. I just had my scan. Twins! I'm in shock for sure.

You're 7 weeks too? How'd the babies measure? What was the hb?


----------



## mizuno

Congrats Blue!!! That's awesome! :happydance:


----------



## bettybee1

Blue- wow what beautiful news :D !!!!!! How far on r you ? 


Brandy how ur scan go today ?? X


----------



## Blue12

~Brandy~ said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe it ladies. I just had my scan. Twins! I'm in shock for sure.
> 
> You're 7 weeks too? How'd the babies measure? What was the hb?Click to expand...

I'm 6 weeks 6 days and they both measured 6 weeks 6 days. Heartbeats 129 and 138.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe it ladies. I just had my scan. Twins! I'm in shock for sure.
> 
> You're 7 weeks too? How'd the babies measure? What was the hb?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 6 weeks 6 days and they both measured 6 weeks 6 days. Heartbeats 129 and 138.Click to expand...

What great news. Mines later today and I'm scared to death.


----------



## Blondhopeful

Blue12 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe it ladies. I just had my scan. Twins! I'm in shock for sure.
> 
> You're 7 weeks too? How'd the babies measure? What was the hb?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 6 weeks 6 days and they both measured 6 weeks 6 days. Heartbeats 129 and 138.Click to expand...

Yay how wonderful! Congrats :) so exciting! Can't wait to see an ultrasound pic.

Esah don't worry you'll be fine.

Brandy good luck today.

How is everyone else? Congrats to everyone who is PUPO.

AFM, I'm feeling much better. Bloating has come down drastically. I am on the mend. Got a call regarding my frosties. My nurse said that 6 embryos were of very very good quality, 7 embryos were of very good quality and 1 was so so. I am very excited.

I am due for my cycle to start again at the end of the week. They want to do a saline sono to look at my lining (they want to make sure I don't have a polyp). Then if that is all clear then they will start me on estrogen. I should have a transfer anytime between Sept 16-21st. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Blondhopeful

cs2001a said:


> Well beta confirmed BFN for me. Not suprised, I started to bleed on Friday but until you get the beta result there is always that bit of hope. They asked if we wanted to go straight in for round 2 & of course YES. So first blood and scan on the 20th.
> 
> When I originally seen the Dr I he asked me if I wanted to do medicated or natural & I chose natural. But this time I wouldn't mind doing the medicated but the nurse I spoke to said that they really only do the natural for FET. But I got the impression from the Dr it was the other way, they normally do medicated cos that way they have more control. I think I might ring them today just to check...hopefully I get a different nurse.
> 
> Good luck to all.

Sorry hun. It will happen next time.


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, I can't wait to hear about your scan.


----------



## Blue12

Mells54 said:


> Brandy, I can't wait to hear about your scan.

Me too!!!


----------



## Mells54

Blue12 said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Brandy, I can't wait to hear about your scan.
> 
> Me too!!!Click to expand...

You're going to be twin bump buddies! So cute! :happydance:


----------



## bev_2012

Hi ladies sorry iv been missing in action, iv been so tired after work iv fallen straight asleep feel totally drained.
Congrats betty on being pupo :) :) this 2ww is already doing my head in I just want to know or at least feel some symptoms haha.
Blue congrats on your twins and brandy I hope your twins are well so exciting they say it comes in 3's so we will wait to see who has the next set of twins :) hope all are ok xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had my second scan today and the babies are healthy :happydance::happydance:


Baby A HB 122 and measuring in at 6w6d
Baby B HB 131 and measuring in at 7w1d


I have never been so relieved. I thought the best moment was getting my BFP but this has beaten it by far!! :cloud9:


----------



## Prayerful

Esah - Glad the doc's office was able to give you some reassurance.

Congratulations Blue!!! I'm so excited for you! I was thinking you only transferred one. Am I wrong? Or do you have identical twins on their way?

Blond - You have such great numbers and quality of frosties! I'm sure mid-end of Sept can't get here soon enough for you! Glad you are feeling better!

I'm so glad all went well at the U/S today Brandy!

AFM - I'm just excited to get started with BCPs again tonight!


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, I'm over the moon for you. I know exactly the relief you are feeling.

Prayerful, so glad to hear you are starting again. It won't be long until you are PUPO!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Brandy, I'm over the moon for you. I know exactly the relief you are feeling.
> 
> Prayerful, so glad to hear you are starting again. It won't be long until you are PUPO!

Its like until she measured the heartbeats and I saw the #'s I was just holding my breathe... Probably didnt help the little dudes haha


----------



## cs2001a

Congrats Brandy. Great news.

Prayer - It feels like the longest wait when all you want to do is get started. Fingers crossed for you that you get a BFP at the end, and that goes to for everyone :)

AFM - I caved and rang the nurse & got a Dr's appt yesterday afternoon. I am doing a medicated cycle this time. Dr agreed with me. I love it when they do what you want them too lol. Just happened to work out that I got a full bleed yesterday too, so although I stated to bleed on Friday Dr is starting it as of yesterday. So I start meds today & go for scan & bloods on the 26th. So here we go again. I am lucky I don't have to wait too long, I feel for those who have to wait months to get started.


----------



## esah

Great news on the scans Brandy! What great reassurance! Hopefully the worry decreases with each of your next scans. I keep thinking with each hurdle I cross that I will worry less about the next, but it doesn't seem to be working that way!


----------



## Blue12

Prayerful said:


> Esah - Glad the doc's office was able to give you some reassurance.
> 
> Congratulations Blue!!! I'm so excited for you! I was thinking you only transferred one. Am I wrong? Or do you have identical twins on their way?
> 
> Blond - You have such great numbers and quality of frosties! I'm sure mid-end of Sept can't get here soon enough for you! Glad you are feeling better!
> 
> I'm so glad all went well at the U/S today Brandy!
> 
> AFM - I'm just excited to get started with BCPs again tonight!

I did have two transferred but I didn't really think twins was a real possibility. The dr right before transfer said to me that the two embryos looked so good and was I ok with twins but I kind of assumed he was saying that to keep me positive. My first transfer I had 3 put back bfn. Second transfer 2 put back bfp my dd. third transfer 2 put back bfp chemical. So 2 put back this time. And they have always been day 3 so that's even different than having day 5s. 

Dr seemed shocked when we met yesterday because we did everything the same as the other cycles but this time I got twins and she reminded me I'm older than last time lol. 

The clinics policy is to have me back for a weekly scan until 12 weeks then they will release me from their care. I am surprised by this as last time they say me at this appointment and released me.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> Esah - Glad the doc's office was able to give you some reassurance.
> 
> Congratulations Blue!!! I'm so excited for you! I was thinking you only transferred one. Am I wrong? Or do you have identical twins on their way?
> 
> Blond - You have such great numbers and quality of frosties! I'm sure mid-end of Sept can't get here soon enough for you! Glad you are feeling better!
> 
> I'm so glad all went well at the U/S today Brandy!
> 
> AFM - I'm just excited to get started with BCPs again tonight!
> 
> I did have two transferred but I didn't really think twins was a real possibility. The dr right before transfer said to me that the two embryos looked so good and was I ok with twins but I kind of assumed he was saying that to keep me positive. My first transfer I had 3 put back bfn. Second transfer 2 put back bfp my dd. third transfer 2 put back bfp chemical. So 2 put back this time. And they have always been day 3 so that's even different than having day 5s.
> 
> Dr seemed shocked when we met yesterday because we did everything the same as the other cycles but this time I got twins and she reminded me I'm older than last time lol.
> 
> The clinics policy is to have me back for a weekly scan until 12 weeks then they will release me from their care. I am surprised by this as last time they say me at this appointment and released me.Click to expand...



Nice that you will get so many scans :) I have 2 more between now and week 12.


----------



## bev_2012

Quick question ladies with any bfp's past or present what day past 5day transfer did you get it? I'm so tempted to early test but unsure of when I'm only 4days past so far to early I think x


----------



## Rosie06

morning ladies! im back from collection and we 15 eggs all looking great according to nurse! Had a bit of a funny turn in recovery so ended up on a drip not entirely sure what it was or what it was for as never had to before, went straight to bed when i got in feeling very sore and tender at the minute, will get a phone call tomorrow between half8 and half 10 with report i hate that part of waiting :/ x


----------



## Rosie06

bev_2012 said:


> Quick question ladies with any bfp's past or present what day past 5day transfer did you get it? I'm so tempted to early test but unsure of when I'm only 4days past so far to early I think x

with dd i had a 2 day transfer and got the faintest of BFP's at 11dpo equivalent so for you it would be another 2 days if that makes sense x


----------



## bettybee1

Bev - a lot of women start getting bfps v faint from 4dp5dt !!! Most women get them 5-6 dp !! Xxz


----------



## bev_2012

Thanks rosie I'm thinking maybe saturday 7days past transfer,and thats 2weeks since my hcg shot so that should be all out of my system :)


----------



## bettybee1

Rosie - oh no :( hope your okay was it a saline drop maybe you were abut dehydrated I your blood pressure went low that can happen a lot x


----------



## bettybee1

Bev your trigger should be put by now mine was gone a couple of days ago & am 2dpt5dt x


----------



## bev_2012

I'm soooo tempted to test,iv been having hot sweats at night,feel like I'm getting flu,pinching pains on my left side,I'm shattered all the time thirsty and peeing more maybe its all in my head and not connected I'm going insane haha x


----------



## Rosie06

bettybee1 said:


> Rosie - oh no :( hope your okay was it a saline drop maybe you were abut dehydrated I your blood pressure went low that can happen a lot x

ah that could be it yes my blood pressure dropped quite a bit and i went grey! so could quite well be that thanks x


----------



## bettybee1

Test if you need too test do you have early dectecting tests ? X


----------



## bev_2012

No I'm going to go and get some soon iv heard 1st response is the best in uk for early tests


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah either first response 6 days sooner don't get them mixed up with rapid result 

But superdrug midstream tests are the best if you can get them 2 for 3:99 aswell :D !!! Xxx


----------



## bev_2012

Iv just nipped chemist on my way home and got 2 cheaper brand ones (all they had) I'll try these


----------



## caitlenc

Wow, lots happening here!! 
Mizuno and cs, sorry about your bfn:hugs:

Betty, congrats on being PUPO, your blasts looked good to me!:thumbup:

Bev, I am right there with you, just dying to test. I think I'll test Sunday, but I am so afraid to see bfn! Yesterday I was super positive, thinking it must have worked, then today I woke up feeling certain it didn't. What a rollercoaster ride!:wacko:

To all of our twin mama's, congrats, so exciting!:happydance:
And Rosie, congrats on being PUPO!:happydance:

I'm sure I've missed a bunch of you ladies, but hugs to you all!!:hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Oops, I mean being almost PUPO, Rosie!


----------



## bev_2012

Caitlen I'm so with you I'm trying to hold out so scared of bfn,one minute I think its work it must have next I'm thinking no its not worked I don't feel any different so confusing


----------



## Blue12

Those symptoms sound very promising. 

I waited until the equivalent of 10dpo because I was afraid of an early negative


----------



## ~Brandy~

I was the opposite I had to see the first possible second that a line showed up


----------



## bettybee1

This may be tmi , but has anyone had sex after embryo transfer ? 

My and hubby beded earlier but (gently) with not spermies as they contain hormones ) 

Wish I hadn't done it now thinkin I've runied my chances abut arghh duh!! Lol x


----------



## Natashaa1

Dont want to worry you but we were advised no BD after transfer by our clinic.


----------



## captainj1

That's what my 'what to do after transfer' leaflet says - no BD for a week post transfer. I think it's just not advised though - I'm sure if it was gentle it won't have done any harm hon xx fair play to you for having the inclination!! X


----------



## Mells54

No BD for us between stimming and test day. Of course, it didnt matter since DH isn't here. They use don't want to complicate anything if a natural pregnancy were to take place at that time.


----------



## ChloeNicolle

Hi everyone

I'm new on here, not sure if I'm in the right place but here goes!

I am 22 and my partner is 25, we have been together since I was 15 and at 17 I stopped taking my pill as i found it strange that I never got caught pregnant when missing my pill (silly I know but was only young) anyway now 5 years down the line and no contraception and no baby :( went to hosp and all test etc and I have been diagnosed with pcos and my partner has a low sperm count. I have been put on metformin only I'm not sure why as i have a period every month very regular and I am ovulating? We have been told that we would need to have icsi to be able to conceive. The nurse asked me to get my amh level tested and I did and it came back as above 67.9 I am aware this is abnormally high but does this mean I won't be able to continue with the icsi which I am due to start the fertility drugs in 6 days ! Can anyone help me?

Sorry for going on!
Hope everyone is well 

Chlo x


----------



## ~Brandy~

ChloeNicolle said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm new on here, not sure if I'm in the right place but here goes!
> 
> I am 22 and my partner is 25, we have been together since I was 15 and at 17 I stopped taking my pill as i found it strange that I never got caught pregnant when missing my pill (silly I know but was only young) anyway now 5 years down the line and no contraception and no baby :( went to hosp and all test etc and I have been diagnosed with pcos and my partner has a low sperm count. I have been put on metformin only I'm not sure why as i have a period every month very regular and I am ovulating? We have been told that we would need to have icsi to be able to conceive. The nurse asked me to get my amh level tested and I did and it came back as above 67.9 I am aware this is abnormally high but does this mean I won't be able to continue with the icsi which I am due to start the fertility drugs in 6 days ! Can anyone help me?
> 
> Sorry for going on!
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> Chlo x

Hi Chlo! 


Everyones welcome here :) I am surely not an expert. I am sure someone in this thread is as my amh was norm. However, having high AMH is MUCH better than too low of AMH. I believe they have ways to control and or reduce it if necessary.


----------



## Blue12

ChloeNicolle said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm new on here, not sure if I'm in the right place but here goes!
> 
> I am 22 and my partner is 25, we have been together since I was 15 and at 17 I stopped taking my pill as i found it strange that I never got caught pregnant when missing my pill (silly I know but was only young) anyway now 5 years down the line and no contraception and no baby :( went to hosp and all test etc and I have been diagnosed with pcos and my partner has a low sperm count. I have been put on metformin only I'm not sure why as i have a period every month very regular and I am ovulating? We have been told that we would need to have icsi to be able to conceive. The nurse asked me to get my amh level tested and I did and it came back as above 67.9 I am aware this is abnormally high but does this mean I won't be able to continue with the icsi which I am due to start the fertility drugs in 6 days ! Can anyone help me?
> 
> Sorry for going on!
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> Chlo x

Hi 

My amh was 36 and I have pcos and I'm on metformin even though I also get my period regularly but the metformin made a big impact on egg quality for me so that was good. 

I think you have a great chance. Just make sure your doses are not too high as you are at severe risk for ohss.


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks ladies wish I hadn't off done it lol haha!! Oh well it was very gentle so hopefully it won't effect Anythng lol ! ' I didn't do it during stimming etc coz of the risk , 


Chlo - your Amh is high , but they will adjust your dosage too suit you xxx


----------



## Rosie06

Morning ladies, just a quick one had the phone call just now and 13 out of 15 have fertilised the remaining 2 did but were abnormal because 2 sperm fertilised one egg! will get a phone call in the morning to say whether ill be going in 2moro or go for blastocyst on Monday! x


----------



## 4magpies

Hi Chloe. My AMH is 52 so also abnormally high. I also have PCOS. 

Betty, we haven't DTD since we started injections. Too worried it may affect things. 

They do IVF as normal they're just very vigilant for OHSS as we are high risk. 

AFM: I took last pill on Tuesday so just waiting for bleed then I have baseline on Tuesday.


----------



## caitlenc

Rosie, what great numbers!! 13 embryos is a lot to work with!:happydance:

Betty I am sure you are fine. Remember, most women do everything normally during the tww, and get pregnant all the time! I think they are just super careful with ladies like us. Yesterday I had to drag my mother's 75 pound dog into a room with him fighting me with his full weight! Afterwards I realized that definitely broke the "no heavy lifting rule"!:dohh: It made me panic a bit, but I decided just to let it go. The embryos will stick or not stick, and I don't think there's much we can really do to change the outcome one way or another.:shrug:

Bev, how are you holding out regarding testing? I was at the store last night, and had to keep myself from buying tests. I know if they are in the house, I won't be able to stop myself from peeing on them!!:blush:


----------



## caitlenc

Chloe, welcome, and good luck!


----------



## ChloeNicolle

Thanks for all your replies everyone :) 

Thank goodness they can still go ahead with treatment I thought because my amh was so high it would be cancelled! 

The women's who deals with me in the hospital said to ring in weds as soon as I got my results so she could book me in for an app so I could start hormones etc this cycle but she failed to tell me that she was on annual leave so another women said call back tomorrow and so I have called back today and now I'm being told to call again tomorrow because that don't think they can fit me in before day 26 I'm so annoyed! 

Anyway how is everyone else getting on with there icsi/ivf?
Any bad side effects from injections or tablets?

Also has anyone with a high amh and pcos actually gotten pregnant are my chances good because of my age? The man in charge of me said it is very very likely I will get pregnant but I feel like its just false hope :(

Hope to hear from you all soon 

Xxxx


----------



## ChloeNicolle

Day 16 I meant to say xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

ChloeNicolle said:


> Thanks for all your replies everyone :)
> 
> Thank goodness they can still go ahead with treatment I thought because my amh was so high it would be cancelled!
> 
> The women's who deals with me in the hospital said to ring in weds as soon as I got my results so she could book me in for an app so I could start hormones etc this cycle but she failed to tell me that she was on annual leave so another women said call back tomorrow and so I have called back today and now I'm being told to call again tomorrow because that don't think they can fit me in before day 26 I'm so annoyed!
> 
> Anyway how is everyone else getting on with there icsi/ivf?
> Any bad side effects from injections or tablets?
> 
> Also has anyone with a high amh and pcos actually gotten pregnant are my chances good because of my age? The man in charge of me said it is very very likely I will get pregnant but I feel like its just false hope :(
> 
> Hope to hear from you all soon
> 
> Xxxx

I have read people with high amh are great candidates for ivf and icsi and have a higher pregnancy rate.


----------



## bev_2012

caitlenc said:


> Rosie, what great numbers!! 13 embryos is a lot to work with!:happydance:
> 
> Betty I am sure you are fine. Remember, most women do everything normally during the tww, and get pregnant all the time! I think they are just super careful with ladies like us. Yesterday I had to drag my mother's 75 pound dog into a room with him fighting me with his full weight! Afterwards I realized that definitely broke the "no heavy lifting rule"!:dohh: It made me panic a bit, but I decided just to let it go. The embryos will stick or not stick, and I don't think there's much we can really do to change the outcome one way or another.:shrug:
> 
> Bev, how are you holding out regarding testing? I was at the store last night, and had to keep myself from buying tests. I know if they are in the house, I won't be able to stop myself from peeing on them!!:blush:

Iv got two but holding out as long as possible,went all dizzy in work today felt like I had sea legs and I'm so thirsty and few small cramps hope they are good signs and not just my mind,also last night was third night running I woke up in a hot sweat x


----------



## bettybee1

Bev you are 10dpo 5dp5t today ? Test !!!!!!!!!!!! :D !!! X


----------



## bettybee1

13 is fab that what I had fantastic numbers :) ! X


----------



## ChloeNicolle

Thanks brandy given me a bit more hope xx


----------



## bev_2012

bettybee1 said:


> Bev you are 10dpo 5dp5t today ? Test !!!!!!!!!!!! :D !!! X

Yes betty ET was saturday I'm to scared,iv read on a few sites that its 9days past transfer for enough hcg to be traced in singleton I'm pretty sure we won't have twins unless the embryo splits,if I got bfn I'd be crushed and depressed until my clinic test date (27th) and st marys have said I'll have to wait 3months to do a FET :( I want to test but I don't in a way I want to be pupo as long as possible if this cycle hasn't worked feeling very negative about it at the min :( x


----------



## bettybee1

What your otd is 27thof August that's mad you would be like 22dpo then :0! 

Why can't you do FET for 3 month ? :0 you nhs funded ? 

I understand you wanting too wait (well not be rude Haa but don't understand how anyone can wait you must have some patience !!! Lol ) I jut have no self control lol hahaha!!! X


----------



## bev_2012

bettybee1 said:


> What your otd is 27thof August that's mad you would be like 22dpo then :0!
> 
> Why can't you do FET for 3 month ? :0 you nhs funded ?
> 
> I understand you wanting too wait (well not be rude Haa but don't understand how anyone can wait you must have some patience !!! Lol ) I jut have no self control lol hahaha!!! X

1st cycle is nhs but we have to pay 500 per FET if this one fails.I'm so tempted to test but if its bfn now then is it all over or is there a chance its just too early,yes otd is 27th aug af due 24th I'm having af type pains at the min but its far 2early for af and its too late for implantation I'm so confused x


----------



## Blue12

Bev remember that it takes a long time for your ovaries to recover from the stims and retrieval so the pains you are having can definitely be from that too.


----------



## bettybee1

Wow that's quite cheap 500 !! Hospital where iam and Its nhs not prívate Is 1450:0!! 

Lets hope you dont need it :D !

Crámps are normal after transfer there Also normal if you are pregnant if you period coming coz of the progestrone etc it could be Anthing just keep Your pma !! 
Xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

500.00 is a steal! it's $2500.00 for me for a FET.


----------



## bettybee1

Brandy thats about 1500 in British money but 500 is amazing price !! My clinic costs nearly 600 on top of ivf too freeze !! 

Hate how expensive ivf & infertlity stuff is it sucks !! X


----------



## sunshine8

Hello Ladies,

Hope everyone well, and congratulations to those now PUPO or on their way to be.

I start my stim today. DH did the mixing of med (way too complicated). The nurse asked us to take 300 un of menopur strenght 1200 every night. Is this the normal dose and strength? So confused and overwhelmed. Hope all goes well.

Hugs to everyone


----------



## bettybee1

Hi yeah I think they start a lot of women who don't have pcos on 300mlu of menpour ! It's quite easy too mix when you get used too it :) don't know about the time tho I could take it what ever time I wanted too morning or nigt x


----------



## sunshine8

bettybee1 said:


> Hi yeah I think they start a lot of women who don't have pcos on 300mlu of menpour ! It's quite easy too mix when you get used too it :) don't know about the time tho I could take it what ever time I wanted too morning or nigt x

Thanks Betty for your reply. We had in the injection box two one 600 strength and the other 1200 ul. I am suppose to take the 1200 ul one until tuesday 300mlu. 

The nurse has also asked me to continue with the supercur, but to spary only in one nosestril. Why do I still have to continue with the DR med huh?


----------



## bettybee1

Am not sure on your dosage but everywhere is different and adjusted too your body :) 

You continue with the dr medicine becoz that will stop you ovulatig before EC !! X


----------



## sunshine8

bettybee1 said:


> Am not sure on your dosage but everywhere is different and adjusted too your body :)
> 
> You continue with the dr medicine becoz that will stop you ovulatig before EC !! X

Thank you so much for your reply. Just took my first injection, don't know if we did things right, there are so many things to take care of. We will call the nurse tomorrow just to confirm if we got the dosage amaount right. Hopefully things will get better.

Thanks so much hun for your help:hugs:


----------



## Galen

Hi girls! Wrapping up vacay soon....been reading along but it has been hard to post. 

Sending positive vibes for all you PUPOs!!! Can't wait to see your BFPs....which should be soon...test!!! :)

Blue- CONGRATS girl! Twins!! And Brandy, glad all is well with your little bundles!

Rosie- great report! GL with transfer!

Prayerful- so glad your cycle is revving up again! Lots of luck!!

Cs- so sorry, but wishing you tons of luck with your FET. Awesome that you are getting started right away!

Hugs to everyone and sorry for the spotty post. Thinking of you all!


----------



## Galen

Oh, yes, and meant to post-- have beta #3 tomorrow. First was 79 10dp3dt, second was 226 12dp3dt. So far, so good!

Also, I got my first, faint BFP on home test at 6dp3dt...so test!!! ;)


----------



## Blue12

Galen said:


> Oh, yes, and meant to post-- have beta #3 tomorrow. First was 79 10dp3dt, second was 226 12dp3dt. So far, so good!
> 
> Also, I got my first, faint BFP on home test at 6dp3dt...so test!!! ;)

Great numbers Galen


----------



## Mells54

Sunshine, did you not have an injection class before you started? My clinic also gave me a DVD so I could reference it anytime depending on the med or the dose. 

Galen, great betas!!!


----------



## Blue12

You tube had awesome videos for all of the injections


----------



## ~Brandy~

I didn't have an injections class. Heres the meds have fun!

Although I worked in the ER for years guess they figured I could figure it out.


----------



## Mells54

The DVD was better than the class. One of the nurses made it, so I would just play and pause as I went along.


----------



## Prayerful

CS - Glad you are able to get started again right away, and that doc agreed with you about doing a medicated cycle. This one is going to be it for you!!

Blue - That is so strange that you did everything exactly the same as before but now finally got 2 to stick! :happydance: I know it must be quite a shock! Has it fully sunk in yet?

Rosie - That is a great report!! 

Welcome Chloe!! Good luck! I hope they will be able to fit you in so you can still try this cycle.

Sunshine - Hang in there. You'll get into a routine with all the meds very quickly.

Galen - Great betas! Really couldn't be happier for you!

AFM - My new calendar came in yesterday. It looks like they will be starting me at double the dose of Lupron and then if/when I make it to the stims they will be decreasing my dose of Follistim to 175 vs the 250 I was taking before. Hoping that makes all the difference in the world and I'll finally make it to the ER and ET stage! :happydance:


----------



## Galen

Prayerful- Sounds like a good plan! I think this will be it for you! All the luck in the world! 

Blue- Happy Birthday to your little pumpkin tomorrow! Can you believe these little ladies are 2?!


----------



## 4magpies

Blue congrats on twins!

AFM still no bleed, more cramps today though. Comeeeee on. Can everyone do AF dance for me please?

xx


----------



## sunshine8

Mells54 said:


> Sunshine, did you not have an injection class before you started? My clinic also gave me a DVD so I could reference it anytime depending on the med or the dose.
> 
> Galen, great betas!!!

I did, but it was very quick. The nurse Went quick with it, also during the time of insruction we didn't have the insruction of how much dosage to be taken each day. 

Also, to further complicate things, the menopur we got comes in a new package, so it has a bottle with this powder and theer were two syringe filled with liquids, the nurse told us we have to add both the syringe content to the bottle and then fill the injection from that Little bottle. 
I am suppose to be taking 300mlu until 21 of Aug, and the content in that bottle is way too Little it will only last Another two Days, so we will call up the Nurse today and ask, if we have to get more 1200 strength menopur. I hope we did things right 

All the videos on youtube is with the old style menopur, so I really don't know what is waht. Hopefully the Nurse will sort this for us today.

Hugs Lovely ladies for your help.


----------



## Mells54

Sunshine,it does sound confusing. I used the old menopur with the powder vials and the liquid vials. They told me one liquid with three powders. Good luck!


----------



## bettybee1

I also used the glass where you break te top off and then I mixed it with 3 vials :) ! X


----------



## sunshine8

Helllo agaain Lovely ladies,

Another panic attack, Last night I took my first stim injection, and today I have spotting , is spotting common during stimming?

Its also my 7th day of AF, but on a normal cycle I don't bleed that long only until 5-6 Days. So worried.

:hugs: to all you so wonderful and helpful ladies


----------



## ~Brandy~

sunshine8 said:


> Helllo agaain Lovely ladies,
> 
> Another panic attack, Last night I took my first stim injection, and today I have spotting , is spotting common during stimming?
> 
> Its also my 7th day of AF, but on a normal cycle I don't bleed that long only until 5-6 Days. So worried.
> 
> :hugs: to all you so wonderful and helpful ladies

I spotted almost the whole way through the entire process. 

You could call the nurse for reassurance though.


----------



## bettybee1

:coffee:
 



Attached Files:







C5672DC4-F1E1-49EA-BC3E-C70F3634BCCF-4068-000007E4071CFEB1.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 25


----------



## 4magpies

I don't see anything honey, but my eyes are crap. Lol.


----------



## bev_2012

I don't see anything betty? Maybe too early I'm going to test monday which is 9 days past transfer iv been told this is when hcg is suppose to be strong enough,keep testing your double line will come :)


----------



## Snsnsn

Transferred 2 x 4CC blasts on day 6 due to slow growers.
Any hope? Sucess stories pls??

Thx

S


----------



## Blue12

I think I see something on the blue ic. It's very faint but seems like it could be the beginning of something great. I found the frer was best and the ics never really showed dark lines until after the betas


----------



## bettybee1

Driving y self mad lol just wanna know !! Either way ! 

I don't like frers the ones I always get have massive indent lines in and their so expensive !! If I get any more lines or Anythng I'll buy one x


----------



## 4magpies

I don't think I'm gonna test till OTD. 

Well try my best! 

Snsnsn sorry can't help you. New to all this but good luck. 

xxx


----------



## bettybee1

4maggpie defo couldn't wait till otd coz if it negative after 6day transfer then I know am pretty much out , 
I would rather not syke my self up for 15days thinking I could or couldn't be 
I tested early last time aswell think it helped coz if I had just testest otd I would of propely being mortified but I'd already done the upset feelings !! In a broken down way instead if you get me lol x


----------



## 4magpies

I'd rather be pupo in my little bubble for as long as possible! Haha. 

Everyone is different.

xx


----------



## bettybee1

Haha yeah I tottally get why people dont wanna know till otd ! 

Am just an impatient person so it's not in my nature lol !! 

X


----------



## Mells54

Betty,I hope it gets darker for you.

Magpie, I'm the same way...wanted to stay PUPO as long as possible. Did test before beta just so I wouldn't be totally shocked either way.

Bev, I tested 9dp3dt and got a good line. Not sure it would have been darker any soon.

Snsnsn, I've heard a few people do 6dt, but don't know about success rates. Either my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## 4magpies

I don't think I get beta a my clinic but I have to get mine done repeated because of my two ectopics anyway, to rule it out. 

xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

bettybee1 said:


> Haha yeah I tottally get why people dont wanna know till otd !
> 
> Am just an impatient person so it's not in my nature lol !!
> 
> X



no worries I think I saw the line. Dont worry no one saw a line on mine either for 3 or 4 days but I knew it was there and it wa getting darker :) Just keep testing.

I dont trust anything but Frers though. Even with my HCG in the beginning with twins I didn't get an early BFP on anything but a frer.


----------



## Rosie06

hi ladies just a quick update, im officially pupo with 2 perfect a grade embies one was 4cell other was 5cell :D


----------



## ~Brandy~

Rosie06 said:


> hi ladies just a quick update, im officially pupo with 2 perfect a grade embies one was 4cell other was 5cell :D

Wahoo!! :happydance:

You going to test early ;)


----------



## bettybee1

Rosie what day transfer you had ? Congrats!

Brandy.- yea the lines are defiantly there !! Not looking into much tho ;)! X


----------



## Rosie06

bettybee1 said:


> 4maggpie defo couldn't wait till otd coz if it negative after 6day transfer then I know am pretty much out ,
> I would rather not syke my self up for 15days thinking I could or couldn't be
> I tested early last time aswell think it helped coz if I had just testest otd I would of propely being mortified but I'd already done the upset feelings !! In a broken down way instead if you get me lol x

^^ im the same as this too ive tested both times early basically for same reasons as you I have time to get head round it before otd im also very very impatient too! ive promised dh that I wont test early this time but deep down he knows I wont be able to lol

betty I think I can see the start of something on the bottom test fingers crossed for you :D


----------



## esah

Hi everyone - hope you are doing well! It seems we've had mostly good news lately, though I'm sorry to hear about a few BFNs :(. Welcome to the new folks just starting this crazy but exciting process! 

I had my first u/s today, at 6w3d and the sac and embryo were visible with a little pulse that we could see (though they didn't try to measure the heartbeat). Very happy and relieved! You all were right not to worry, of course :). It measured 6w1d, which the dr. said was just fine. I go back in 6 days and they'll try to measure the heartbeat, and make sure that the rate of growth is on track. Glad it's not such a long wait this time! I think I'll be a little less anxious this time around, now that I have proof that not having morning sickness means nothing.


----------



## ~Brandy~

esah said:


> Hi everyone - hope you are doing well! It seems we've had mostly good news lately, though I'm sorry to hear about a few BFNs :(. Welcome to the new folks just starting this crazy but exciting process!
> 
> I had my first u/s today, at 6w3d and the sac and embryo were visible with a little pulse that we could see (though they didn't try to measure the heartbeat). Very happy and relieved! You all were right not to worry, of course :). It measured 6w1d, which the dr. said was just fine. I go back in 6 days and they'll try to measure the heartbeat, and make sure that the rate of growth is on track. Glad it's not such a long wait this time! I think I'll be a little less anxious this time around, now that I have proof that not having morning sickness means nothing.



Congrats! It's taken me a loooong time to get my head around the fact that you can be pregnant and not have morning sickness too! Everytime I eat or smell something I wait to feel different.. but nothing happens. I am 7.5 weeks so I am either going to sail through this hopefully or I will be a late bloomer and have 2nd and 3rd trimester sickness lol.

Either way I will take it but it put me at peace to see the lil guys :cloud9:


----------



## Catzilla

Snsnsn said:


> Transferred 2 x 4CC blasts on day 6 due to slow growers.
> Any hope? Sucess stories pls??
> 
> Thx
> 
> S

Hi!

We did a 6dt with one 4BC and today we just got this...

7dp6dt.

https://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i370/PinkEars/B01B692A-B6F5-467C-BF56-70AE69F8AF6E-253-00000009DAA0F068_zps009403bc.jpg


----------



## tcreasey88

Catzilla - that's fantastic! :) so happy for you! x


----------



## Mells54

Rosie, yeah for PUPO :happydance:

Catzilla, awesome congrats!!!!! :yipee:

Esah, my first US was such a relief.

Brandy, week 7 was the only week I didn't have symptoms. Hold tight they might just be on their way :haha:


----------



## caitlenc

Catzilla, so exciting! Congrats!!

Betty, fingers crossed those lines get darker!!

As for me, my DH just left to pick up some Frer's, the plan is to test in the morning, but I may sneak out tonight and test without telling anyone. Currently on a four hour hold, so who knows?? I'm 5dp5dt.


----------



## caitlenc

Faint second line on frer!!!:happydance:


----------



## Blue12

Congrats Rosie on being pupo. I'm assuming you did a 2 day transfer. Was that your choice or clinic protocol? 

Congrats Esah. It's such a relief seeing them in the ultrasound isn't it. 

Congrats catzilla!!!! 

Caitelyn congrats on your bfp


----------



## ~Brandy~

caitlenc said:


> Faint second line on frer!!!:happydance:

Wahoo Congrats!


The threads exploding again with great news :)


----------



## W8ing4ours

caitlenc said:


> Faint second line on frer!!!:happydance:

Caitlin, that's wonderful news!! Congrats!! 

Rosie - it's wonderful to hear your pupo, really hoping for good news for you :)


Esah- yay for baby's heartbeat! I can't wait to see that :)

I hope everyone is feeling good tonight, I've been so exhausted the last week or so but I'm trying to keep up with everyone and I'll be praying for everyone tonight <3


----------



## Galen

Rosie- CONGRATS on PUPO!!

Esah- great news on your US! CONGRATS to you and the tiny love of your life

Catzilla- CONGRATS on your BFP!

Caitlen- CONGRATS on your BFP!

Mags....dancing....

Couldn't quite see the lines in the posted tests, but I think pictures are usually pretty terrible for showing early positives. At least mine always are. I think if you saw it, they are there! Can't wait to see them get darker! FX!

Beta #3 for me today up to 505... Now I just can't wait for US!!!!!!


----------



## Rosie06

Blue12 said:


> Congrats Rosie on being pupo. I'm assuming you did a 2 day transfer. Was that your choice or clinic protocol?
> 
> Congrats Esah. It's such a relief seeing them in the ultrasound isn't it.
> 
> Congrats catzilla!!!!
> 
> Caitelyn congrats on your bfp

yes we did 2 day transfer choice by clinic they only do 5day if you have more than 5 developing at the same rate and we only had 4, I had 2 day with dd too x


----------



## Rosie06

catzilla and caitlen congrats to you both on you bfps!!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats on the bfps!!!!! :D 

Rosie - its strange they do 2day instead of 3day thought you had 13 fertlized did only 4 make it too day 2 xxx


----------



## 4magpies

My period is here. Was anyone else's odd on DR? It's brown rather than red and really slow but I guess I've not had a period for so long with being on the pill and then DR so it's old nasty lining?

Congrats on BFP!!!

xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

4magpies said:


> My period is here. Was anyone else's odd on DR? It's brown rather than red and really slow but I guess I've not had a period for so long with being on the pill and then DR so it's old nasty lining?
> 
> Congrats on BFP!!!
> 
> xxx

Ya mine was super weird. Mine started with old blood too.


----------



## bev_2012

Soooo we tested this morning and.....BFP :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130817-00956.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bev_2012

And caitlen just seen your bfp congrats I'm on cloud 9 today xx


----------



## Blue12

Congrats bev!!!!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats bev !!!! 


Well complete utter BFN for me today !!! Gutted looks like isci #2 has failed !!!! 

Dont know what else can be done ?:/ my embryos are good quilaty I have no issues apart from slight pco doesn't effect periods or ovulation the problem lies with my hubby and he's not severe either borderline :0 :(. 

I was blood thinners this cycle aswell so don't think there's much else that can be done :( 

Think on my next cycle I'll do embryo scope but it does cost an extra 750!!! X


----------



## bev_2012

What day past transfer are you betty I did a non digital and got the faintest squinty line at 6days past (yesterday) and digital today 7days past is clear as day I'm gonna do a standard test see how that comes up,keep hope betty its not over till af shows xx


----------



## Mells54

Bev, congrats!!!!

Caitlin, congrats to you too!!!!

Betty, isn't it still early for you yet? Stay positive, you won't know for sure until beta.


----------



## bettybee1

Am 5dp5dt Ano it's kind off early but not its 10dpo the tests are blank white !! I've done superdrug , frer & ic of course I'll carry on testing but I really know there should be something visible on the tests now as embryo supposed too implant 2dpt , x

Thanks for the PMA! X


----------



## Galen

Yay Bev! Congrats on BFP,!!

Betty- I have read so many accounts of BFP not showing until 11-13 dpo....my fingers remain crossed for you!


----------



## Blue12

bettybee1 said:


> Am 5dp5dt Ano it's kind off early but not its 10dpo the tests are blank white !! I've done superdrug , frer & ic of course I'll carry on testing but I really know there should be something visible on the tests now as embryo supposed too implant 2dpt , x
> 
> Thanks for the PMA! X

Hun I think it is still a bit early. What I the sensitivity level of the tests. I ask because I work t backwards... With my DD 17dpo beta was 220 so 15 dpo would be 110 and 13 dpo would be 55 and 11 dpo would be 27.5 and so 10 dpo would be even lower than that. 

I've got my fingers crossed for you still xoxox


----------



## caitlenc

Woohoo, Bev, that is super news!! Our babies will be due 1 day apart!:happydance:

Betty, it's still early, my line was really faint:hugs:

Thanks everyone for the congrats! I am super nervous it won't stick, blood test Tuesday morning. I'll take a digital tomorrow.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Bev - yay!!! Congratulations!! ;). ;)

Betty- I didn't get my bfp until 6dp5dt and it was sooooooo light, wait 2 more days and test again, hoping for you <3


----------



## bev_2012

I know caitlen I'm so excited I was sure it was all over for me as I'd started with tons of spots as I do when af due and I was cramping like when af is due,iv just done a standard clear blue and its the faintest + I want to see it go darker by the day so I'll be a poas a holic now,betty maybe 1embie has taken even if 2 have some woman can go upto 12-13dpo before a faint line x


----------



## bettybee1

Frer is 25mlu. But superdrug and ic are 10'lu and I've got bfps when my hcg has been 8 with them , 

With both my chemicals & mcs I got bfps 12dpo and they were unsuccessful with my daughter I got BFP at 9-10dpo with her my hcg was 55mlu 14dpo , 

I know theirs still a slight chance but I doubht it I'll still test till AF tho :) ! X


----------



## ~Brandy~

Huge Congrats Bev!!! 

Betty its not over yet!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Congratulations to all the BFP's :yipee:

Betty- Hang on in there, hoping it's just a shy bean :hugs:


----------



## Blondhopeful

Wow girls! Congrats on all the BFPs. What amazing and happy news. Happy and Healthy 9 months.

Betty - don't get discouraged, it's still early and it's not negative this the witch shows.

AFM, the witch showed this morning. Worst cramps I have ever had. Probably after all the injectibles and the OHSS. I am so excited it came becuz now I can have the saline sono and I am closer to the transfer. I can't wait for it. I wish it was tomorrow. Wish me luck with the sono, please let it be normal. 

Thank you for all the support. I hope I join the PUPO and BFP club soon. My gf just had her baby Thursday. I went to see him yesterday and oh how I want my own.


----------



## Rosie06

bettybee1 said:


> Congrats on the bfps!!!!! :D
> 
> Rosie - its strange they do 2day instead of 3day thought you had 13 fertlized did only 4 make it too day 2 xxx

my clinic only does mon wed and Fridays, so if you have and same for transfers so if you have ec on a Monday you cant have blastocyst same goes for a Friday you will either get a 3day or a 5 day, 13 out of 15 fertilized but only 4 were still developing within there timescales of what they expect they seem to have a very strict policy really

just a quick question im trying to think back to my first cycle but was that long ago I cant remember, and I know I didn't feel like this at the cycle at the beginning of the year but my whole stomach is completely bloated and by the end of the day looks basically like im 6months pregnant if I walk to quickly its uncomfortable and ive had a head ache on and off the last 2days ive also and Im really sorry for tmi had diahorrea, im not sure whether this is realtively normal or should I phone the ward I don't want to phone and loolk stupid iykwim especially since this is my 3rd go :/


----------



## Prayerful

Congrats on the BFPs Catzilla, Caitlen, and Bev!!! 

Hang in there Betty!

Glad the betas continue to climb Galen!

Good luck with the saline sono, Blond! Hopefully we will both be joining the PUPO / BFP club soon!


----------



## bettybee1

AF has got me this morning :( !!!! Onto cycle #3 !!!!! X


----------



## Mells54

Oh Betty! I'm sorry. I hope your forever baby is right around the corner. I also hope you can get some answers from your RE. It took us three cycles! Good luck!


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, Betty, so sorry hun.:hugs:

Rosie, I would call, the symptoms you are having are Ohss symptoms, can't hurt to call and be on the safe side.

I've had a positive digi yesterday, and slightly darker lines on an frer this morning. Starting to believe I am well and truly pregnant!:happydance:


----------



## tcreasey88

Congrats all the BFPS! How exciting! x


----------



## bev_2012

So sorry betty hope your 3 cycle is third time lucky. Caitlen I'm still in shock I think but the line is getting darker :) x


----------



## Blue12

So sorry Betty. Xxxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Betty I am so sorry :-( 

Rosie sounds identical to the ohss I 


Cait congrats it's getting real When's otd?


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks ladies !! Feeling postive. Wish I could cycle this month haha!!!! Bring on September period :D !!!!! Different clinc !! Hope it works ;) ! 

Glad all your bfps are getting darker ;D ! X


----------



## Blue12

Why are you switching clinics Betty? Have you previously met with the new clinic?


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah hun originally we Decieded too egg share so it cuts the cost , as waiting too egg share can take 6-12 months we thought we would do our own cycle through our local hosptial which was bfn we did this one aswell becoz we was told it would be November- dec before we could start but we had our app just as this cycle was starting and she said it would be September period ! Am on short protocol aswell , we got all our info through last week for it , so we will b starting on my next period I just new too phone up strt of September too pay & get drugs :) ! 

When I get too EC I share half of my eggs :) !! 

There slight drug changes & obvousliy it's a different clinic so embryos might be better her me the success rates are higher also ! 

Where going too follow up tho at my local hosptial and ask for more tests in the meantime !! 
I need too be asking why my luteul phase is so short on ivf ! 
And what happend too my embyros as I went from having 13 pre blasts on day 4 too having only 4 very early blast they couldnt grde top early on day 5 !!! X


----------



## caitlenc

BRANDY, my beta test is Tuesday morning. Very curious to hear my number. The line this morning was pretty dark for 12dpo. Getting nervous it may be twins!:dohh:


----------



## caitlenc

Betty, glad you're feeling positive! 3rd time will be the charm!!


----------



## bettybee1

W8ing4ours said:


> Bev - yay!!! Congratulations!! ;). ;)
> 
> Betty- I didn't get my bfp until 6dp5dt and it was sooooooo light, wait 2 more days and test again, hoping for you <3



Hey Hun I think I read before that you were taking estrogen patches ? What are these for ?? X



*** ANYONE ELSE USE ESTROGEN ASWELL AS PROGESTRONE FOR AFTER EGG COLLECTION** xxx


----------



## Galen

Betty- Big hugs! So exciting that you are moving ahead straight away next month, and glad you are feeling well about it! Will they be doing a different protocol than this past cycle?

Caitlen- great news, yay! Looking forward to hearing your numbers!

Rosie- hope you get to feeling better soon. I think you should call too, I really think they would want to hear about those symptoms


----------



## bev_2012

I'm wondering now why my clinic don't do beta can I just ask my regular doc to do this? The clinic said we have to call on 27th sug with our result and then they will do a scan 1-2weeks later anyone else ever had this?x


----------



## bettybee1

Bev some clinics don't do betas !' I don't know why as I think you should have st least 3 x


----------



## Prayerful

Betty, so sorry this cycle didn't work for you but as they say third time's the charm! Good luck at the new clinic!

Rosie, sorry to hear you may have OHSS. Hope you are able to get the symptoms under control and feel better soon!


----------



## Galen

I am having notable cramps today- like concerning at times- and swear I (TMI!) am feeling "trickles" of something, but haven't seen anything so far.

I'd be in the 4 week week range....anyone else have this happen? I don't remember cramps being this notable with DD, just mild in my recall.....worried :(


----------



## mission_mommy

Hi....I had a question for anyone who is willing to answer...did anyone of you do a FET with a Thick lining which is not a type 1 ( triple layered )..was it successful??
I had a lining of 8mm which was type 1 in previous scan..now it has grown to a 10mm but it has changed to type 2 and no more triple layered!! They were happy with the thickness but not so much with the Type!Can anyone relate to this??


----------



## Mells54

bettybee1 said:


> W8ing4ours said:
> 
> 
> Bev - yay!!! Congratulations!! ;). ;)
> 
> Betty- I didn't get my bfp until 6dp5dt and it was sooooooo light, wait 2 more days and test again, hoping for you <3
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Hun I think I read before that you were taking estrogen patches ? What are these for ?? X
> 
> 
> 
> *** ANYONE ELSE USE ESTROGEN ASWELL AS PROGESTRONE FOR AFTER EGG COLLECTION** xxxClick to expand...

Betty, on both my previous cycle and this one I've used estrogen as well as progesterone. This time I'm using patches and they tested me regularly telling me that if it wasn't high enough on just the patches I would take an oral estrogen pill as well. Thankfully, I didn't need that. Your body needs both progesterone and estrogen levels to be at a certain level to sustain a pregnancy. My RE explained that they are suppressing and regulating everything that your body doesn't often make enough of both when the time comes for transfer. So they supplement. I've already had my doses lowered and after scan/bloods thins week I should go off completely. I hope that answers some of what you were asking.


----------



## Hennapop

Hi ladies quick question - I've bed. On BCP since late July, androgen for a week along with estrace.

My moods are all over the place, I'm sensitive, weepy, angry, and teary all at once. I've gotten in a fight w my DH, my sister, and almost went crazy on a rep from AT&T...

Now, I am supposed to get AF this week - I'm going mad though!! I haven't been on BCP for 12+ years as I had IUD then ttc but this is INSANE!

2 questions - did anyone else experience this? And - is it going to get worse when I begin shots tomorrow???

Thanks all - and congrats to all the BFPs and also positive approach to next rounds. I'm inspired by you ladies ;)


----------



## W8ing4ours

Betty- Mells explained it well, my dr had me do estrogen and progesterone support until my body could catch up and produce the correct amounts to support a healthy pregnancy, it must be specific to certain protocols? Sorry to hear of your bfn :(. :hugs: 

Galen- I really had bad cramping until last week really, I am 6 weeks today. I don't know why but I know it's fairly common. :hugs: hope it gets better soon for you.

Caitlin it will be exciting to see if there are more twins in this thread!!! ;)


----------



## Galen

W8- thanks, I am reassured! I drank a ton of water this afternoon and they are milder this evening. I just wasn't expecting the severity I don't think! When is your scan??!

Mission mommy- I am sorry, I haven't had the lining issue. Does type 2 just mean no triple stripe? Can they do anything for it? is it posdible it was just the difference between 2 sonographers? I wish tons of luck this cycle!

Henna- Hi! FX for you! I felt pretty good once I started stims. Progesterone makes me an angry pot waiting to boil over at times though! I hope things settle once you get off the BCP


----------



## Galen

Maybe it's the androgen patch? I haven't ever had that in my protocol- I have too much androgen anyway, but maybe it's akin to "'roid rage" or something?! :)


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks girls for explains that too me I'll defo be asking my docter about them too use in my next cycle ..... I can't believe he didn't give me them !!! 

Last cycle my period came 9dpo ! This cycle 10dpo 

I asked them last time if their was anything. I could take extra too progestrone too support the luteul phase as I said normally I get 14 days after ovulation !! Not 9 ! He told me there was nothing he could give me !! 

And what's funy is this cycle fter egg collection I was feeling very bloated which is obvious but my transfer day which Is like last cycle I completely lost all my bloat my boobs went less sore & I lost my crankiness + developed spots on my face and back as I do pre-AF ! 

Bet you anything becoz my estrogen will off be high as I got 16 eggs !!! It will of just plummeted therefore no chance of implatation !!! 

I feel mad I didn't know this before !! 

I'll be demanding patches !! Different clinic so hope they will ! Also hope they do regular blood tests !! 

At my other clinic they don't do blood tests in the stimming phase like a lot of you girls ! X


----------



## Blue12

Wow Betty I can't believe they didn't put you on estrace and progesterone. From what I understand when you do a protocol that uses something to shut down the system like Lupron then the body won't naturally produce the estrogen and progesterone which is why you have to take the supplements - the body is still in shut down mode and cannot produce what it needs to to support a pregnancy.


----------



## bettybee1

Me niether blue !! :( I was on progestrone supportries just not estrogen !!! 

I'll bet a bottom doller thats why my period has come so early both times because My estrógeno will have just plummeted ! :/ 


What dose have you all been on so I know what am asking the nurse ? X


----------



## Blue12

I am on 2mg twice a day.


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks hun ;D !! Have used it for all your ivfs ? X


----------



## Blue12

Yep all 3 cycles and both fet cycles too. Xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks hun , can't believe they didn't even put me on it dopes!!! X


----------



## Mells54

Betty that is weird. Of course in my BFN cycle I still got AF on both estrogen and progesterone. This time I did the patches which were so easy to use. Good luck with the new clinic!


----------



## captainj1

Betty i didn't have oestrogen in my fresh cycle, only in my FET. is it maybe a US thing?


----------



## Hennapop

Hi ladies,

Well after a tough night last night, I'm feeling a bit better this morning. I had to take a Xanax due to headache / anxiety / inability to sleep / muscle tenseness. 

I stop BCP & androgen & Estrace today and begin Ganirelix tonight.

Questions for the experts:
1. did you all stop estrace before AF? 
2. Any galinerix recommendations? 
3. How do I know if I am on a long or short protocol? 

Galen - thanks for the suggestions. 

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Blue12

Hennapop said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well after a tough night last night, I'm feeling a bit better this morning. I had to take a Xanax due to headache / anxiety / inability to sleep / muscle tenseness.
> 
> I stop BCP & androgen & Estrace today and begin Ganirelix tonight.
> 
> Questions for the experts:
> 1. did you all stop estrace before AF?
> 2. Any galinerix recommendations?
> 3. How do I know if I am on a long or short protocol?
> 
> Galen - thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!

I started estrace after retrieval and I'm still taking it now. 

I never took galinerex so I can't help there

Long protocol means you usually start on cd21 with something to shut down your ovaries Or sometimes even cd1 with bcp plus cd21 meds. Then on cd2-5 you start stims. So this becomes a 1.5-2 month process 
Short protocol you just start stims beginning on cd 2-5. This is less than a month


----------



## Rosie06

betty im so sorry for BFN :hugs: just to answer your question im uk and im on progesterone from day of egg coll and then I start estrogen 2moro I got told the estrogen also helps keep af away to give embie chance to implant, maybe something worth mentioning whn you go for follow up x:hugs:

I phoned the clinic on sat night and they told me it sounds like mild ohss to drink plenty of water and milk and eat protein if symptoms got worse to phone again and prob go in, although symptoms have started to ease off now, this next 13 days is going to be so slow :(


----------



## caitlenc

Rosie, here they recommend salty foods and Gatorade for ohss. They actually don,t recommend water as it adds to the bloat.:shrug:

I am also on progesterone suppositories, and 2mg estrace twice a day. Betty, sounds like switching clinics is the right way to go!!:thumbup:

Blood test tomorrow, nervous and excited!!:happydance:


----------



## bettybee1

Catit - good luck with blood test tmro ekk!!! 


Captin - I've heard a lot of uk ladies use it aswell I knew ages ago people used it in ivf but I thought how naive that it was for people who are pof menopausal :/ how wrong was I ! 

I have done tonnes off research and a baby cannot implant with low levels of estrogen !!! Or if estrogen levels drop in early preg it can cause misscarrage :( and so annoyed I didn't. Know Anythng off this before ! How can my clinc be so dumb !!! But they must prescribe it too some women as on the sheet they give when you sign consents it says luteul phase and lil tick boxes too what meds you have and estrogen is on their !! 

Can't believe I just thought that progestrone was needed too support pregnancy + for implatation bah :( !! 

At least I know !! I will be using for my next cycle what ever they say if they don't give it me then they obvousliy don't want whats best! X


----------



## ~Brandy~

I wrote a long explanation on why you shouldnt drink water with OHSS.... But I cant find it.


You want to stick to Gatorade or ANY sports drink that contains electrolytes and eat salty foods.

The salt will cause you body to pull the free fluid out of you abdomen cavity into your system and the gatorade will flush the fluid out via urine which keeping you hydrated with the elctrolytes.


Thats the short version 

DONT DRINK WATER :)


----------



## Mells54

Agreed Brandy. I was told no water after egg collection. They actually suggested pedialyte if you can stomach it. I didn't think it was bad, but can be very salty for some.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Agreed Brandy. I was told no water after egg collection. They actually suggested pedialyte if you can stomach it. I didn't think it was bad, but can be very salty for some.

Another week!! I just saw you're 10w! WTG :happydance:


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Agreed Brandy. I was told no water after egg collection. They actually suggested pedialyte if you can stomach it. I didn't think it was bad, but can be very salty for some.
> 
> Another week!! I just saw you're 10w! WTG :happydance:Click to expand...

I know with very passing week the risks go done, but sometimes it's still a bitter pil to swallow...or whatever the saying is. :haha: today's my birthday, and I'm missing my DH so I know my anxiety is just off, but I'll feel better after getting a peek at my babies Wednesday. If everything looks good, I plan on telling my boss. :happydance:


----------



## Hennapop

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the feedback on meds - am feeling MUCH better today :). I spoke to the RN at the RE office, she said that it is just that my body is so overloaded now with the meds and the stress everything makes sense to her. They are so nice, very relieving to talk to her.

Im excited to see all the support in this group and also all the BFPS!

Good luck all!
-Henna


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Agreed Brandy. I was told no water after egg collection. They actually suggested pedialyte if you can stomach it. I didn't think it was bad, but can be very salty for some.
> 
> Another week!! I just saw you're 10w! WTG :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I know with very passing week the risks go done, but sometimes it's still a bitter pil to swallow...or whatever the saying is. :haha: today's my birthday, and I'm missing my DH so I know my anxiety is just off, but I'll feel better after getting a peek at my babies Wednesday. If everything looks good, I plan on telling my boss. :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh my I am so excited for you!! I cant wait to hear how great they are doing :) I get to see mine again at 10 weeks and 12 weeks :happydance: Kind of lucky since that will be 4 scans before 12 weeks hehe.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hennapop said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback on meds - am feeling MUCH better today :). I spoke to the RN at the RE office, she said that it is just that my body is so overloaded now with the meds and the stress everything makes sense to her. They are so nice, very relieving to talk to her.
> 
> Im excited to see all the support in this group and also all the BFPS!
> 
> Good luck all!
> -Henna

Sorry Hennapop I saw your med posting but I couldnt respond as I never took any of those meds :( Glad you got it resolved though and feel better!

Cant wait to see your progress :happydance:


----------



## W8ing4ours

Galen - my 1st ultrasound isn't for another 10 days (next Thursday) feels forever away, hoping the time will pass. I will be almost 8 weeks then. I actually took another pregnancy test yesterday because I've been so freaked out something bad is happening, ugh, I'm so dumb :(. It was positive super dark lines in 2 seconds, I don't remember being THIS nervous last time, I was worried about all the cramping last week and now worrying that I don't have it, ha! It will be great to finally see that tiny heart beating <3


----------



## ~Brandy~

W8ing4ours said:


> Galen - my 1st ultrasound isn't for another 10 days (next Thursday) feels forever away, hoping the time will pass. I will be almost 8 weeks then. I actually took another pregnancy test yesterday because I've been so freaked out something bad is happening, ugh, I'm so dumb :(. It was positive super dark lines in 2 seconds, I don't remember being THIS nervous last time, I was worried about all the cramping last week and now worrying that I don't have it, ha! It will be great to finally see that tiny heart beating <3

Sometimes knowledge is power but in the case of TTC ignorance is bliss.


I really wish I didn't know anything about the statistics I am sure I would be much less worried.


----------



## esah

bettybee1 said:


> W8ing4ours said:
> 
> 
> Bev - yay!!! Congratulations!! ;). ;)
> 
> Betty- I didn't get my bfp until 6dp5dt and it was sooooooo light, wait 2 more days and test again, hoping for you <3
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Hun I think I read before that you were taking estrogen patches ? What are these for ?? X
> 
> 
> 
> *** ANYONE ELSE USE ESTROGEN ASWELL AS PROGESTRONE FOR AFTER EGG COLLECTION** xxxClick to expand...

I had estrogen patches as well as progesterone. I changed it every 3 days, and used 4 patches total. I'm not sure exactly what the purpose is but I guess the extra estrogen supports implantation. I think the IVF process depletes estrogen, but maybe I'm confusing that with progesterone. Good luck with your next cycle!


----------



## esah

Betty, I see now that others have answered your estrogen question better than I could! Just fyi, my patches delivered .1 mg/day. I think I took the last one off the day of my official test date, so it wasn't very long. 

For those of you with cramps, I have also had a few moments of bad cramping. I am trying to get back in shape a bit and was walking up a steep hill and got all these pains on my right side. But I'm less anxious about everything now after the first u/s. Just a few days til I get to go in again on Thursday (7w2d), and then hopefully they'll transfer me over to a regular OB. Can't wait to be a "normal" pregnant woman! I still can't even imagine it.


----------



## Galen

Happy Birthday Mells!!

Ugh, W8- it is sooooo hard to hold out! My first scan should be next week as well- I've talked them into an early one due to a history of losses. I know exactly what you're saying about the mind doing crazy things, you're not alone! :)

Only a couple more days Esah! I'm excited to start more "routine" prenatal stuff too! I refuse to call my OB (or change my status!) until my scan though

Someone has a beta tomorrow I think....struggling to recall specifics....good luck tomorrow! Report back ASAP, :)


----------



## sunshine8

Hello dear buddies,
Just a Quick quuestion --Although TMI WARNING- did you get fertile CM while while stimming? I am noticicng CM just like the type I get prior to ovulation, hope this is not some bad news ....


----------



## Blue12

Tons of cm while stimming. Totally normal.


----------



## Mells54

CM is very normal since your body is preparing for ovulation by growing the eggs.


----------



## bettybee1

sunshine i had tons too felt asif i was coming on my period xx


----------



## Blue12

Ladies just had my next scan. Both babies 7weeks 6days which is exactly on target and heart rates 164 and 174! Wahoo!


----------



## bettybee1

wahooo blue you must be elated you get any photos ??? ;) x

cait- you been for your bloods yet ? good luck x


----------



## Blue12

I did get a photo but its not as clear as last weeks picture but its nice to have nonetheless


----------



## 4magpies

Baseline was all good. 

I start my gonal F tonight and stop my burselin (yay! Horrible stuff!). 

I go for my first monitoring scan on Monday and start cetrotide then to stop me ovulating. 

So excited to finally be here!!!

So proud of my body for doing what it's meant to do at last!!!

xxx


----------



## caitlenc

Yay, Blue!!:happydance: So happy for you!!

Had my bloods drawn this morning, waiting for the call. Very nervous, as I tested last night and the line wasn't any darker. I think I need to step away from the pee sticks!:dohh:


----------



## caitlenc

Great news, magpie! Best of luck for a perfect cycle!


----------



## bettybee1

fab news 4maggpie :) wahooooo fx for a very succesful cycle ;)


cait- ekk exiting hope they ring u soon x


----------



## Galen

Blue- Yay!! Fantastic news! What do you think? Boy/Boy? Girl/Girl? One of each?!

Sunshine- ditto for me...and in fact I would say it is a good sign, when your body makes estrogen, you make more CM, and you want your estrogen to be increasing now, so... :)

Mags- good luck with with stims!! pupo is next!!

caitlen- I'm sure all is well! FX!


----------



## Mells54

Blue, so exciting! I go tomorrow!


----------



## bettybee1

Good luck tmro mells !!! Your babies should look quite big tmro at 10 weeks ;D x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congratulations blue!


----------



## Rosie06

thanjs for the replies re the ohss quite shocked how they told me to drink plenty of water :O however I had been drinking Gatorade aswell I remember reading about that on my last cycle so mmaybe that helped with reducing the swelling

blue really happy for you! cant believe how many sets of twins on this thread there will be!

mells good luck for tomorrow!

caitlen fingers crossed Im sure everything will be fine :D

afm im 4dp2dt feeling tonnes better swelling gone now however myy sense of smell is unreal progesterone has a lot to answer for!!!


----------



## Blue12

Caitlyn can't wait to hear how your beta went. Do you think 1 or 2?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Its a twin explosion in here!

I cant wait I have another scan in 14 days so anxious. I am much more relaxed now though than I was previously but still impatient to see them again ;)


----------



## caitlenc

Okay, girls! My beta was 80. I go back in 2 days. Do you ladies think that number is too low for 14dpo? Nurse said they like it to be over 50, so they are pleased, but it sounds low compared to a lot of other ladies on here. I'm guessing it's a singleton based on the number...:shrug:


----------



## Galen

Yay Caitlen! Congrats! I think that sounds just fine. 14 days post ovulation, not post transfer, right? Mine was 79 13dpo and I was advised that was right on. Mine was 505 days later. It's all in the rise. I am guessing singleton for me too, based on the numbers... You're good and knocked up girl! :)

Rosie- glad you are feeling better!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

caitlenc said:


> Okay, girls! My beta was 80. I go back in 2 days. Do you ladies think that number is too low for 14dpo? Nurse said they like it to be over 50, so they are pleased, but it sounds low compared to a lot of other ladies on here. I'm guessing it's a singleton based on the number...:shrug:

Sounds totally fine :) Thats a good #!


----------



## Mells54

Caitlen, I think that's a good number. It's all in the doubling time!


----------



## Blue12

That sounds like a great number. With my dd my number was 220 but on 17dpo. My clinic does 17dpo


----------



## ~Brandy~

Has any of the other twin moms to be been told your due date and they subtract weeks off it because its twins? 

My due date is suppose to be 4/1 but they put down full term with a due date of 3/11 they are just assuming that I should deliver at 36 weeks.

I have news for them these puppies are baking as long as they can.


----------



## caitlenc

Thanks, girls! I feel better. Anxiously awaiting Thursday's test to see if it doubles!


----------



## Blue12

caitlenc said:


> Thanks, girls! I feel better. Anxiously awaiting Thursday's test to see if it doubles!

This time for me my first beta took 57 hours to double and then 50 hours to double


----------



## esah

Caitlen - my first beta was a measly 33 but I'm still doing ok here at 7 weeks (as far as I know). That first wait to find out if it doubled was the longest 48 hours ever!! Good luck!


----------



## bettybee1

Cait- with my dd at 14dpo my beta was 55.5mlu !!! It's doubled perfectly ;) ! 


Also you can't go off twins from betas !! Of course if their high it can indicate twins but 

Lots of twin moms have normal betas x


----------



## Snsnsn

today am 7DT 6DT. Test day this Saturday. 
Nervous.. 
3rd and final go at ICSI..


----------



## Mells54

Snsnsn, good luck!

Brandy, we were given a regular due date...no subtracting. So I'm due 17 Mar meaning you are due before me! :doh:

Off to see my RE this morning. I can't wait until I'm seeing a local OB, these long drives kill me.


----------



## caitlenc

Snsnsn, good luck! Thanks ladies for all your reassurances! We'll see what the numbers look like tomorrow!


----------



## bev_2012

Hi ladies missed a few days on here been away for a little break.caitlen hope your ok glad your beta was good.I don't get a beta :( but have u/s in 2weeks I'm so nervous but excited,morning sickness has kicked in for me and I can no longer smell orange it sets me off,hope everyone else is ok will catch up on the thread soon x


----------



## Blue12

Mells54 said:


> Snsnsn, good luck!
> 
> Brandy, we were given a regular due date...no subtracting. So I'm due 17 Mar meaning you are due before me! :doh:
> 
> Off to see my RE this morning. I can't wait until I'm seeing a local OB, these long drives kill me.

Can't wait to hear about your scan Mells. I have the long drive too and can't wait to be transferred. I waste a half of a day each time


----------



## princess_1991

Just been told that our cycle is going to be postponed until october due to the clinic being refurbed :sad1:


----------



## sunshine8

Hello dear firends,

I had my first U/S today, on sixth day of stimms. The docter saw altogher 7 follicles ranging between 15-9 mm on both my ovaries. She said there were many smaller ones. 

Is this a good number? do you Think more follies will grow?

They aslo told me to bring my dosage down from 300 mul to 225 mul.

Hs anyone of you had low follies and then it eventually increased?

:hugs: to all you pretty ladies, me so dejected with my ovaries :(


----------



## Blue12

All you need a one or two good ones ultimately. 

This cycle I had 3 eggs and am pg with twins and have one frozen.


----------



## Mells54

Hi everyone! Had a good scan today. Babies were measuring 10w3d and 10w4d both had a heart rate of 166 or so. They also released me to my OB!!!! I'm very excited.


----------



## 4magpies

Oh princess that is annoying!!

Congrats mells. 

I've done second stim tonight. Eating protein bars and hot water bottle on my belly. Had some twinges today. Hope something is happening in there. 

xxx


----------



## Prayerful

Congrats to all the preggo ladies who are getting to see their little ones on U/S! I can only imagine how exciting that must be. 

Good luck to everyone who is PUPO and preparing to test!

Rosie - Glad you are feeling better!

Magpies - So glad you were able to get started finally!!

Princess - Sorry about the delay. I know the wait is hard, but hang in there. My clinic did the same thing to me back in June. Then my next cycle got cancelled. Now I am finally on to a new cycle! My baseline scan is on Tuesday.


----------



## caitlenc

Mells, that is fantastic news!! 
Princess, so sorry for the delay:-(
Magpies, I hope your follies are growing like mad!
Welcome back, Bev!
Sunshine, remember it's quality not quantity!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Hi everyone! Had a good scan today. Babies were measuring 10w3d and 10w4d both had a heart rate of 166 or so. They also released me to my OB!!!! I'm very excited.

Thats amazing news Mells :) I am so happy for you!!


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Had a good scan today. Babies were measuring 10w3d and 10w4d both had a heart rate of 166 or so. They also released me to my OB!!!! I'm very excited.
> 
> Thats amazing news Mells :) I am so happy for you!!Click to expand...

Brandy, I can't wait until you can see your twins a agin. Today I could see them both moving around on the ultrasound! :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Had a good scan today. Babies were measuring 10w3d and 10w4d both had a heart rate of 166 or so. They also released me to my OB!!!! I'm very excited.
> 
> Thats amazing news Mells :) I am so happy for you!!Click to expand...
> 
> Brandy, I can't wait until you can see your twins a agin. Today I could see them both moving around on the ultrasound! :happydance:Click to expand...

OMG!! I am thinking super positive so it shocks me ;) I cant wait to see how big they are. I dont know what it was but hitting 8 weeks finally made me calm down a tiny bit anyway. I see them again in 13 days!! 

I do go to my OB tomorrow for my first appt. Its a meet and greet but my paper says they will listen to the heartbeat. Can they do that with their dopplers at 8 weeks? I hope so if they cant find em that will set me back in panic mode. :dohh:


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Had a good scan today. Babies were measuring 10w3d and 10w4d both had a heart rate of 166 or so. They also released me to my OB!!!! I'm very excited.
> 
> Thats amazing news Mells :) I am so happy for you!!Click to expand...
> 
> Brandy, I can't wait until you can see your twins a agin. Today I could see them both moving around on the ultrasound! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!! I am thinking super positive so it shocks me ;) I cant wait to see how big they are. I dont know what it was but hitting 8 weeks finally made me calm down a tiny bit anyway. I see them again in 13 days!!
> 
> I do go to my OB tomorrow for my first appt. Its a meet and greet but my paper says they will listen to the heartbeat. Can they do that with their dopplers at 8 weeks? I hope so if they cant find em that will set me back in panic mode. :dohh:Click to expand...

They probably are good at finding the heartbeats with no problem. I have an appt on 9/9 with the perinatal doc to do first tri screenings. I don't have an OB yet bc they want proof of pregnancy before they will schedule. So RE is sending that over. I can show them my pee sticks as proof!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Had a good scan today. Babies were measuring 10w3d and 10w4d both had a heart rate of 166 or so. They also released me to my OB!!!! I'm very excited.
> 
> Thats amazing news Mells :) I am so happy for you!!Click to expand...
> 
> Brandy, I can't wait until you can see your twins a agin. Today I could see them both moving around on the ultrasound! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!! I am thinking super positive so it shocks me ;) I cant wait to see how big they are. I dont know what it was but hitting 8 weeks finally made me calm down a tiny bit anyway. I see them again in 13 days!!
> 
> I do go to my OB tomorrow for my first appt. Its a meet and greet but my paper says they will listen to the heartbeat. Can they do that with their dopplers at 8 weeks? I hope so if they cant find em that will set me back in panic mode. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> They probably are good at finding the heartbeats with no problem. I have an appt on 9/9 with the perinatal doc to do first tri screenings. I don't have an OB yet bc they want proof of pregnancy before they will schedule. So RE is sending that over. I can show them my pee sticks as proof!Click to expand...

Why dont you send them copies of the IVF bills! Thats strange I havent had a doctor asked me for proof of pregnancy.. wth would I want to go to an OB for the fun of it :haha:


----------



## Galen

Snsn- GOOD LUCK!!

Sunshine- sounds just fine, agree with the other girls it is quality over quantity. I bet some more will pop up and come along as well. If they decreased your dose, your estradiol level must be increasing, and that is good

Mells- Congrats on graduating!! Happy day!

Princess- Grrrr! I would be angry. So sorry for the delay. Are you doing any supplements for egg quality? Maybe the silver lining is that you'll have a little more time to plump them up? :)

Stim mags stim!

Count me among those dying for the next US....I don't think the end of next week will ever get here!


----------



## Hennapop

Hi ladies - just checking in to say great work on all your progress! So exciting to hear about all the bfps, little heartbeats and super progress.

Princess -sorry to hear about your delay - there is so much to do with this process, it's hard to imagine a delay that has nothing to do with you :( hugs and give those follies sone super grow love!

I'm waiting for AF now - went off BCPs mon - ****how long did you all wait for AF to begin? Feeling so much better to be off Androgen, BCPs, & estrace. Took Galinerix 2xs this week m/t - that went fine.

U/S Friday & supposed to begin stimm shots sat...how did you all feel after shots? Did you take at same time every day? I'm supposed to go to concert sat night(made plans in may!)...does that sound possible? Any tips? I so want to do everything right :)

Also, any diet recommendations for this period? Thanks :)


----------



## 4magpies

Diet for stims; protein and lots of it. Also fresh pineapple juice and avacado for lining. Brazil nuts are good too.

xx


----------



## Blue12

Ladies I've just woke up with spotting. I'm feeling ready to cry my eyes out.


----------



## 4magpies

Don't give up I had a friend that bled heavy period like bleeding up until 12 weeks!

xx


----------



## Mells54

Blue, I felt the same a couple of weeks ago. I balled on the phone with my doc, but everything was fine. I know it's hard to believe, but spotting very normal. Sending hugs to you!


----------



## Blue12

Thx ladies. I had spotting with dd but it doesn't change how scary it is. Also clinic hasn't called me back yet and I'm so far away from clinic. It makes me panicky. I dropped dd off at daycare and am heading into work soon. I hope the clinic gets back to me soon.


----------



## Mells54

Blue, just try to relax a little. I know that's not always easy. I think being at work will help you get your mind off things. Yes, it is very scary, but you have had this before with a very positive outcome DD!!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

It's alot more common than I ever realized blue. My doctor's office told me it happens in most twin pregnancies. Keep your chin up and get checked for peace of mind. You'll be ok


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls :) congrats on all the good news. All the twins and everyone who is PUPO. 

Blue, my cousin spotted for 3 months. Don't worry!

AFM, had my saline sono today. Looks like I developed 2 polyps in my uterine lining. Just got scheduled for a hysteroscopy for Sept 18th. Anyone have this done? Any words of encouragement? I feel like this has been a horrible week.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blondhopeful said:


> Hi girls :) congrats on all the good news. All the twins and everyone who is PUPO.
> 
> Blue, my cousin spotted for 3 months. Don't worry!
> 
> AFM, had my saline sono today. Looks like I developed 2 polyps in my uterine lining. Just got scheduled for a hysteroscopy for Sept 18th. Anyone have this done? Any words of encouragement? I feel like this has been a horrible week.

Thats a great thing!! Atleast for me it was. I they couldnt figure out why my babies werent implanting and then they found the polyops! Once they removed them I was preggers with twins 1 cycle later ;)

It was painless they knocked me out and it took about 30 minutes


----------



## bettybee1

Can they see polyps/fibroids on normal ultrasounds and then hsg dye tests ? X


----------



## ~Brandy~

bettybee1 said:


> Can they see polyps/fibroids on normal ultrasounds and then hsg dye tests ? X

No I have had both and neither picked them up until they did a camera saline hysteroscopy.

Then they had to do a surgical hysteroscopy to remove them.


----------



## bettybee1

:| I might be asking for one when I have WTF app !!! X thanks


----------



## bettybee1

Am only 21 tho ? Do you thinks likely too have them ? I have regular periods 28days most off time perfect ovulation no unusual bleeding ?:/ x


----------



## ~Brandy~

bettybee1 said:


> Am only 21 tho ? Do you thinks likely too have them ? I have regular periods 28days most off time perfect ovulation no unusual bleeding ?:/ x

I am not sure what even causes them. I too had a perfect period and ovulate on my own. I had to use IVF because I have lost a section on both of my tubes that was our fertility issue. They just happened to find them during a routine IVF test that my doctor does.


----------



## bettybee1

Oh gosh :( I hope I don't have them think that would costs loads too doo!!! Probely more than ivf costs ! 

Think it's excess estrogen that can cause them in the main think that's why a lot of 35+ women start getting then as there bodies & hormones start going abit wack! X


----------



## caitlenc

Blue, I know it's hard, but try not to worry. Spotting is very common in ivf pregnancies. Is it heavy? Brown or red? Try to keep your chin up, hun.:hugs:

Well, ladies, I had my second beta today. My number went from 80 to 270, so it more than tripled in 48 hours!!:happydance: my scan has been scheduled for 2 weeks from now!! I am so relieved and excited!:thumbup:


----------



## ~Brandy~

caitlenc said:


> Blue, I know it's hard, but try not to worry. Spotting is very common in ivf pregnancies. Is it heavy? Brown or red? Try to keep your chin up, hun.:hugs:
> 
> Well, ladies, I had my second beta today. My number went from 80 to 270, so it more than tripled in 48 hours!!:happydance: my scan has been scheduled for 2 weeks from now!! I am so relieved and excited!:thumbup:

Well it's official you're super knocked up!

how many did you transfer? Are you joining the twin club?


----------



## caitlenc

I transferred two, so who knows?:shrug: Will they be able to tell at my ultrasound? I'll be 6 wks 1 day.


----------



## ~Brandy~

caitlenc said:


> I transferred two, so who knows?:shrug: Will they be able to tell at my ultrasound? I'll be 6 wks 1 day.

Yes they can tell by 5 weeks :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Has anyone got an update from BLUE yet!?


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Caitlen !!!!!! Sounds like you might be joining the twin club! Did you figure out what your doubling time was? Sometimes you just have a late implanted and that's why the first number was lower.

Betty, I never have had polyps, and I'm over 35... Not sure what causes them. I thought hysteroscopy was pretty common before an IVF? I had one before each of my cycles. I didn't think age was a determining factor, but :shrug:

Blonde, keep positive. Better to find these things now, not after another cycle.

Blue, how are you feeling?


----------



## caitlenc

Mells54 said:


> Congrats Caitlen !!!!!! Sounds like you might be joining the twin club! Did you figure out what your doubling time was? Sometimes you just have a late implanted and that's why the first number was lower.
> 
> Betty, I never have had polyps, and I'm over 35... Not sure what causes them. I thought hysteroscopy was pretty common before an IVF? I had one before each of my cycles. I didn't think age was a determining factor, but :shrug:
> 
> Blonde, keep positive. Better to find these things now, not after another cycle.
> 
> Blue, how are you feeling?

My doubling time is 27.3 hours!:dohh:


----------



## caitlenc

Blue, hope you are ok:hugs:


----------



## esah

Hi ladies - I am devastated to report that our little embryo showed no growth since last week on today's scan, and the pulse of the heartbeat we saw last time was gone. It's a nightmare to have finally tasted what it was like to be expecting, and now to be expecting a miscarriage. The doctor said I could schedule a d&c or let it happen naturally (but that we shouldn't wait longer than 2 weeks for it before doing the d&c). I don't know what to do b/c my husband is out of town for more than a week and I am supposed to be going on a retreat next Wednesday through Labor Day. I could schedule a d&c for this Monday and find someone else to take me (really not ideal) or I could just hope it comes soon or if it's while I'm gone that it's manageable. The doctor said I needed to be in range of medical care in case I need an emergency d&c b/c of too much bleeding, which scares me a bit. Does anyone have experience with any of this? Help...


----------



## caitlenc

esah said:


> Hi ladies - I am devastated to report that our little embryo showed no growth since last week on today's scan, and the pulse of the heartbeat we saw last time was gone. It's a nightmare to have finally tasted what it was like to be expecting, and now to be expecting a miscarriage. The doctor said I could schedule a d&c or let it happen naturally (but that we shouldn't wait longer than 2 weeks for it before doing the d&c). I don't know what to do b/c my husband is out of town for more than a week and I am supposed to be going on a retreat next Wednesday through Labor Day. I could schedule a d&c for this Monday and find someone else to take me (really not ideal) or I could just hope it comes soon or if it's while I'm gone that it's manageable. The doctor said I needed to be in range of medical care in case I need an emergency d&c b/c of too much bleeding, which scares me a bit. Does anyone have experience with any of this? Help...

Oh, no, I am so sorry esah:hugs: I don't have any experience with what you are going through, so I can't give you any advice, but please know you are in my thoughts and prayers:cry:


----------



## Blue12

Oh esah. I'm devastated for you Hun. That must be unbearably shocking!!!! My heart is broken. What an unfair tease. I'm so sorry. Xxxxxxx



My bleeding today was brown blood and only lasted maybe 30mins of wiping. Clinic said spotting is very common and not to be worried. Very likely that my scan two days ago irritated my cervix and now old blood is coming. I'm still a bit on edge and nervous to get to my next scan on Tuesday. I have no cramping and no more spotting all day. I woke up in such a frantic state this morning. All I can do is be hopeful b


----------



## W8ing4ours

Oh esah I'm so sorry :(. :(

I don't have any advice either but you are in my thoughts dear, I'm so so sorry


----------



## W8ing4ours

Blue - thinking of you too, I'm sure it is ok, my dr told me 90% of bleeding in early pregnancy is normal, although it doesn't make it less scary. :hugs:


----------



## Hennapop

Esah - I'm so sorry. How heartbreaking. I think that for me the shock of a miscarriage is that it was a "process" not an event. I was 6+ weeks and had a driers if bad cramps bleeding etc. it lasted 5 days. Went for u/s the doc said it was done didn't see any more tissue etc. then, 4 days later I went to Europe. I thought I had pulled a muscle in my stomach because I had a twanging pain, just rather nagging. Well, once in the UK - 2 days later I was in full blown m/c - the pain was horrific and the bleeding a lot. T/g Tylenol w codine is OTC in UK or I would have had to go to ER. It was a shovking and painful experience. I pray you take good care of yourself and get some meds to help you. You're not alone. Big hugs. Henna


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am so sorry Esah :( 

I opted to let mine pass naturally during my last loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## bettybee1

Esah - am so sorry hunnie :( hope ur okay ! 

I let mine pass naturally !! Tho it happend within a week , I was also given antibotics coz risk of infection x


----------



## bettybee1

Cait- good numbers hunnie ;) !!! 

Mells - not saying all older people get them just your more prone to them if your abit older becoz of hormone changes , 

We live in england !!! They don't do stuff like that before ivfs and stuff they didn't even give me estrogen ! The uk is shit for fertilty stuff the USA seem too have a much better system !!! After transfer over here they tell you to get straight up and do everything as normal and am sure it's diff story in us xxx


----------



## bettybee1

blue- forgot too say sorry about the spotting glad it hasnt lasted long tho sweetie and hope it stays away xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Oh I'm so sorry esah xx


----------



## Mells54

Esah, I'm sorry. It seems so unfair sometimes. We find out so early hat we are expecting with IVF, that this stuff probably happens to fertile couples they just don't even know it. I hope that you can get some answers. I don't have any experience with this, but I thought if they did a d&c the docs could test the embryo to see if it was a chromosomal abnormality?

Blue, that sounds like what happened to me. I had my first scan and a couple days later I had bleeding. It did lighten up, but got heavier again a couple days later. I went for a scan and it was all good. I'm sure things will be good next week!

Betty, I think it differs clinic to clinic. My RE is all about taking it easy, but no bed rest necessary. He told me I could go back to work since I sit at a desk.


----------



## Hennapop

Hi ladies,

Just got back from my Pre-stimm us. I just got AF this morning, so day 1.

My right ovary has 3 follies, and 7 in left (was 6 & 6 two weeks ago). These numbers seem low - what do you all think?

Also, for the first time the US tech did the procedure, not the RE. Not impressed with her bedside manner - she almost did not tell me anything! I had to ask her what the scan showed, and then she told me. My lining was at 4 - would that be right for day 1 of AF? I think that my schedule will be pushed back a week b/c they like to start stimms on cd 3.

We'll see what my bloodwork shows later today.

Thinking of you ESAH.
Henna


----------



## sunshine8

Thinking of you ESAH, look after yourself sweet.


----------



## sunshine8

Ladies, I have yet another query: In todays U/S, my uterus line was 8mm and it was triple.....what does it mean? and why is it important? pardon my ignorance.

Another question, my breast feels sore, is this something I need to be worries about I am on day 9 of stim.

I have 7 follicles between 15-10 mm on left ovaries and 5 on right between the same length. there were many smaller one which the doc didn't bother to count. 
I will be triggering on Sunday and Tuesday (27 Aug) early morning ER. So nervous. 

:hugs:


----------



## Galen

Oh, Esah :( I don't have the words, I am so sorry. I think the decision is practical, obviously, you can't be without access to care if you need it, but more so, I think it is emotional and different for everyone. With my miscarraiges, I tried to avoid surgery at all costs, but that's only because I felt like my reproductive organs were already messed up enough, and I felt shored up enough to handle to natural process. I know some people who have just wanted it to be over so they could move forward. Both are understandable.

I wish you peace and a speedy recovery. Grieve. And then hopefully you'll be ready to move forward. For what it's worth, I know my RE has said that, especially is us over 35, most spontaneous losses are the result of a chromosomal aberration, so products of conception testing isn't really going to tell you anything beyond that. It's fantastic that you have frosties though, right? I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Galen

Blond- that endometrial evaluation sounds great!

Blue- hope you are feeling well.. Sorry to hear about the scare!

caitlen- great numbers!


----------



## Galen

Oooops!! Sorry girls!! I'm out of it today.

Sunshine I meant....endo sounds good.

Blonde- I'm sorry about the polyps, but at least you know that won't be hampering your chances of success moving forward. Wishing you an easy peasy hysteroscopy!


----------



## Mells54

I think they like your lining to be between 8 and 12 mm. This provides a nice cushioning for implantation. As for the triple lined, that is good but I can't remember what it makes it triple lined.


----------



## sunshine8

Another silly question- but worried , my breast feels sore, is this something I need to be worries about I am on day 9 of stim.

Did you all feel sore, it pretty similar to before AF pains.


----------



## Rosie06

esah said:


> Hi ladies - I am devastated to report that our little embryo showed no growth since last week on today's scan, and the pulse of the heartbeat we saw last time was gone. It's a nightmare to have finally tasted what it was like to be expecting, and now to be expecting a miscarriage. The doctor said I could schedule a d&c or let it happen naturally (but that we shouldn't wait longer than 2 weeks for it before doing the d&c). I don't know what to do b/c my husband is out of town for more than a week and I am supposed to be going on a retreat next Wednesday through Labor Day. I could schedule a d&c for this Monday and find someone else to take me (really not ideal) or I could just hope it comes soon or if it's while I'm gone that it's manageable. The doctor said I needed to be in range of medical care in case I need an emergency d&c b/c of too much bleeding, which scares me a bit. Does anyone have experience with any of this? Help...

Esah im so sorry your having to go through this I don't have experience myself but wanted to send you huge hugs :hugs:



Blue12 said:


> Oh esah. I'm devastated for you Hun. That must be unbearably shocking!!!! My heart is broken. What an unfair tease. I'm so sorry. Xxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> My bleeding today was brown blood and only lasted maybe 30mins of wiping. Clinic said spotting is very common and not to be worried. Very likely that my scan two days ago irritated my cervix and now old blood is coming. I'm still a bit on edge and nervous to get to my next scan on Tuesday. I have no cramping and no more spotting all day. I woke up in such a frantic state this morning. All I can do is be hopeful b

blue pleased the bleeding has eased up for you I remember how scary it was when I happened to me its only natural to worry :hugs:



bettybee1 said:


> Cait- good numbers hunnie ;) !!!
> 
> Mells - not saying all older people get them just your more prone to them if your abit older becoz of hormone changes ,
> 
> We live in england !!! They don't do stuff like that before ivfs and stuff they didn't even give me estrogen ! The uk is shit for fertilty stuff the USA seem too have a much better system !!! After transfer over here they tell you to get straight up and do everything as normal and am sure it's diff story in us xxx

hiya hun im in uk too I remember consultant saying to me that the only time they would do a hysteroscopy is if an internal u/s showed signs of something like endo/polyps/fibroids, sometimes in the us they are quite invasive with treatments, im on estrogen tablets as well as the progesterone pessaries but my clinic doesn't give everyone them its based on the individual some get a second hcg jab instead other just get progesterone only not sure what the protocols are mind! however I would certainly bring it up re estrogen at your follow up appt x



sunshine8 said:


> Ladies, I have yet another query: In todays U/S, my uterus line was 8mm and it was triple.....what does it mean? and why is it important? pardon my ignorance.
> 
> Another question, my breast feels sore, is this something I need to be worries about I am on day 9 of stim.
> 
> I have 7 follicles between 15-10 mm on left ovaries and 5 on right between the same length. there were many smaller one which the doc didn't bother to count.
> I will be triggering on Sunday and Tuesday (27 Aug) early morning ER. So nervous.
> 
> :hugs:

hiya hun 8mm is within the range they like it to be in and triple line is perfect too not sure why they like it to be triple line though, follies are looking good too! good luck for ec look forward to hearing how you get on, its totally fine to have tender boobs too its all down to the hormones! x

AFM im currently 7dp2dt proberbly will start testing on sunday cant help myself surprised I made it this far tbh lol! ive completely broke out in spots all over my chest and face feel like going out with a black bag on my head :( x


----------



## Galen

Good luck Rosie!!! Keep us posted!! FX!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Triple stripe is actually more of an ultrasound term to explain the cushyness of the uterus lining. Even though the thickness is there they like to see a triple stripe on the monitor to show the different layers for implantation purposes. 8MM is fine and you will probably even gain more before you transfer.




FX for all of you stimming right now :) I cant wait to start seeing the positive tests!


----------



## Prayerful

Oh Esah, I am so sorry! :hugs:

Good luck on Tuesday Sunshine. I'll be thinking of you then, as I'll be doing my baseline scan at the same time.

Rosie - I can't wait to hear your good news!

So excited about your betas Caitlen!!


----------



## esah

Mells54 said:


> Esah, I'm sorry. It seems so unfair sometimes. We find out so early hat we are expecting with IVF, that this stuff probably happens to fertile couples they just don't even know it. I hope that you can get some answers. I don't have any experience with this, but I thought if they did a d&c the docs could test the embryo to see if it was a chromosomal abnormality?

Thank you EVERYONE for all your kind words and thoughts. I decided after speaking with my dr. to go ahead and do the d&c on Monday and get it over with. My mother-in-law, who I'm close with, will take me in my husband's absence. 

Mells and Galen- yes, the doctor said that the most likely reason was chromosomal and they can test for it. She said that if I let it happen naturally I could still collect the tissue have them test it, but I don't know if I could have managed that. I really hope that it was chromosomal so I can stop wondering if it was something I did. I went to a loud concert in a small club the night of my 1st scan, which is around the time it stopped growing, and I'm terrified to think that was the reason - it was one of those shows where you can feel the music vibrating through you even if you have earplugs in and I was worried at the time. Ugh. Well, hopefully I'll get some answers next week.


----------



## Mells54

Good luck with D&C Esah. I know this must bea so hard, but glad your MIL is there for you.


----------



## caitlenc

Rosie, keep us posted!!

Esah, sounds like a good decision. I'm sure that it wasn't anything you did, hun. Sometimes these things just happen.

To all of our stimmers, good luck! Can't wait to see how your retrievals and transfers play out!

Well, I am 4 weeks 4 days, anxiously awaiting my scan a week from Wednesday. I seem to have developed a yeast infection from the progesterone suppositories, and I am super uncomfortable. I think I will call Monday to see if I can take anything for it.

How long did all of you ladies stay on progesterone and estrogen supplements?


----------



## ~Brandy~

caitlenc said:


> Rosie, keep us posted!!
> 
> Esah, sounds like a good decision. I'm sure that it wasn't anything you did, hun. Sometimes these things just happen.
> 
> To all of our stimmers, good luck! Can't wait to see how your retrievals and transfers play out!
> 
> Well, I am 4 weeks 4 days, anxiously awaiting my scan a week from Wednesday. I seem to have developed a yeast infection from the progesterone suppositories, and I am super uncomfortable. I think I will call Monday to see if I can take anything for it.
> 
> How long did all of you ladies stay on progesterone and estrogen supplements?

I have a safe to use during pregnancy med list my OB gave me the other day. It says Monistat is safe if you have a yeast infection.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi everyone, what a night I've had :(. I was eating a late dinner with DH at 9pm last night and started feeling some cramping. Within 5 minutes I was bleeding heavily and experiencing the worst pain I've ever felt in my life. We got our toddler out of bed and headed to the hospital. After 3 hours they finally took me to ultrasound and shockingly we saw our tiny baby WITH a heartbeat (measuring 6w3d and 118bpm). I thought something else horrible must be going on, and I was soooooo relieved to have seen the heartbeat, but ultimately they ruled everything else out and said it was the placenta detaching from the uterus and my uterus contracting to shed the baby. My dr called today and said with THIS much bleeding and pain it's likely the baby will pass in the next couple days but it could be ok too. I am on strict bedrest for the weekend and go back Monday. I'm so scared and exhausted and I can't even think straight. :(. I can't believe my baby is alive today but has a 70% chance of not being there in 2 days...all I can do at this point is pray, I know it's not ever yet.... :(


----------



## tcreasey88

Oh waiting for ours, I am praying for you too! I hope everything is ok, try to sleep and remain calm (much harder said than done) xxx


----------



## esah

Oh W8ing what a horrible ordeal - to have them tell you that when you can see the heartbeat w/ your own eyes. I'm so sorry. I really hope they're wrong. Let us know.


----------



## caitlenc

Oh, w8ting, I am so sorry. Hopefully they are wrong, and your little one will hang in there.:hugs:


----------



## Blue12

w8ing I am hoping for you everything will be ok. My coworkers wife had a similar issue and the tear repaired itself. I wish things could just go smooth for once. xxx


----------



## bev_2012

Esah I'm so sorry for your loss my thoughts are with you xx, Waiting I hope your little one hangs in there big hugs, And caitlen fantastic numbers on your beta hope your well x


----------



## sunshine8

Ladies, just for my peace of my mind , are sore breast normal while stim, I am so worried, having such bad breast pain:(


----------



## Blue12

I've had sore breasts during the stims too. And then very sore while taking progesterone


----------



## Rosie06

waiting so so sorry hunny hopefully you get good news at your scan x

sunshine yes sore boobs perfectly normal its just the full mix of hormones x


----------



## Hennapop

W8iting - take care, get good rest, and try to relax. I've also heard of tears repairing. Sending kind wishes your way.

Esah - hope you are taking good care of yourself. Glad your mil is there for support.


----------



## Galen

Oh no W8- how scary! That all sounds so difficult to reconcile. I am sending prayers for you and the little one....I hope things turn out ok

Esah- glad you are able to do the best for yourself with good support. I will be thinking of you. I know easier said than done, but I am CERTAIN your activities are not contributory. Nothing you could have done would have resulted in growth stopping. This is all nature. 

Try to rest easy, both of you. Hugs.


----------



## Blue12

Rosie have you tested yet?!?!?!!


----------



## Mells54

W8ing, my heart is breaking for you. I'm sending a prayer right now in hopes that things will be ok. So difficult when you are in limbo. Rest up my friend!


----------



## esah

I found this really encouraging thread with stories of IVF success after IVF miscarriage.. https://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a13681935/anyone_had_success_following_an_ivf_miscarriage

Hopefully NONE of you will need this, but thought I would share.


----------



## bettybee1

W8ing- Am so sorry hunnie Your goong through This u hope Your the Lucy one that it repairs it self :( sorry darling xxxx

Esah-- hope Your gettinv on okay sweetie mc Is a horrible time wether u were 5week or 16week xxxxxxz ((( hugsss))xxx


Hope you ladies that are heading towards EC are having an okay time !!!! Triple lining is the way they want your womb lining too look !! :) ! 

Blue - hope your spotting has stayed away !!!! 


Rosie - when are your Testing !!!! Ekkk!!!!! Must b time now ??? :D !!! 


Hope all you newly pregnant ladies ultrasounds come round quick for you ;) ! 


Am still waiting for my WTF APP too come through post taking the piss !! :| !!! 
Good thing is I have spoke too my new clinic and asked if they will give me estrogen ty said yeah & they also check estrogen levels carefully trough te cycle unlike my other clinic where I didn't even have one blood test ! :0x


----------



## Rosie06

betty from what you've said about your clinic for want of a better word they sound like they have been crap :O were you paying private too? did you not have any blood tests at all through stimms? I had a blood test ever other day so they can measure estradial levels to make sure they are rising steadily etc sounds like you've found a good clinic though and fingers crossed for you 

Blue you must be phsychic! I tested yesterday am (8dp2dt) and got the faintest of the faint line wouldn't show on a camera tested this morning and its slightly more visible so im really hoping this is the start of bfp for me I know its not trigger as I tested 5 days ago to check and it was BFN , been having a couple of symptoms similar to when I had DD odd taste in my mouth break out of spots which again could be down to pessaries and tablets so ill be testing daily from now :S


----------



## bettybee1

Rosie - it was nhs hosptial but I self funded yeah 4000 + all extras like isci , blast ontop !! I went for EC & et at care manchester salitletted through my local hosptial !

But yeah I didn't have one single blood test for both cycles!! I thought this was quite strange :/ !!! Gosh can't even believe I cycled their lol !! 

Let hope Care Sheffield have lots more too offer ? X

Have you tested ? X


----------



## bettybee1

Oh just seen you have tested !! Ekkkk picture ??? Zxxxx


----------



## Blue12

Wahoo Rosie!!!!!!


Betty it's very upsetting to think your clinic hasn't done things proper but it sounds like you always produce beautiful embryos/ blasts. So it sounds good that with those few extra supports that you have a very good chance to get your baby no 2 xxx


----------



## bev_2012

Wow rosie that sounds like a bfp to me keep testing I'm 5weeks tomorrow and I'm still testing haha official test date is tuesday so I'll test till then maybe then I'll believe its really happening. Betty I really hope your new clinic treats you better st marys did my blood and scan every other day throught stimmsso they could keep an eye on my levels which I found reassuring fingers are crossed for your next cycle x


----------



## Mells54

Rosie, I hope it keeps getting darker! :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Rosie06 said:


> Blue you must be phsychic! I tested yesterday am (8dp2dt) and got the faintest of the faint line wouldn't show on a camera tested this morning and its slightly more visible so im really hoping this is the start of bfp for me I know its not trigger as I tested 5 days ago to check and it was BFN , been having a couple of symptoms similar to when I had DD odd taste in my mouth break out of spots which again could be down to pessaries and tablets so ill be testing daily from now :S



A line is a line is a line :wohoo: :hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Rosie06 said:


> betty from what you've said about your clinic for want of a better word they sound like they have been crap :O were you paying private too? did you not have any blood tests at all through stimms? I had a blood test ever other day so they can measure estradial levels to make sure they are rising steadily etc sounds like you've found a good clinic though and fingers crossed for you
> 
> Blue you must be phsychic! I tested yesterday am (8dp2dt) and got the faintest of the faint line wouldn't show on a camera tested this morning and its slightly more visible so im really hoping this is the start of bfp for me I know its not trigger as I tested 5 days ago to check and it was BFN , been having a couple of symptoms similar to when I had DD odd taste in my mouth break out of spots which again could be down to pessaries and tablets so ill be testing daily from now :S

Rosie, how fabulous!!!:happydance:


----------



## Rosie06

I just need it to get darker and darker now ill try and post a pic tonight to see if you can see what I see :S I only have cheapies and 2 digis but want to waait till end of week before using digis think I might pop to boots tomorrow to get a frer x


----------



## Rosie06

bettybee1 said:


> Rosie - it was nhs hosptial but I self funded yeah 4000 + all extras like isci , blast ontop !! I went for EC & et at care manchester salitletted through my local hosptial !
> 
> But yeah I didn't have one single blood test for both cycles!! I thought this was quite strange :/ !!! Gosh can't even believe I cycled their lol !!
> 
> Let hope Care Sheffield have lots more too offer ? X
> 
> Have you tested ? X

im in utter shock they didn't do bloods :O hopefully Sheffield will give you the right treatment its so bloomin expensive too x


----------



## bettybee1

Rosie06 said:


> bettybee1 said:
> 
> 
> Rosie - it was nhs hosptial but I self funded yeah 4000 + all extras like isci , blast ontop !! I went for EC & et at care manchester salitletted through my local hosptial !
> 
> But yeah I didn't have one single blood test for both cycles!! I thought this was quite strange :/ !!! Gosh can't even believe I cycled their lol !!
> 
> Let hope Care Sheffield have lots more too offer ? X
> 
> Have you tested ? X
> 
> im in utter shock they didn't do bloods :O hopefully Sheffield will give you the right treatment its so bloomin expensive too xClick to expand...


Thanks Rosie !!! Yes very expensive !! Too not have every best chance possible !!! I was put on bloody fragmin !! But not the fricking right hormone support makes me burn !!!! Orwell !!!! At least I can affor another cycle as an eggsharing this time with egg sharing I would have too wait a good few months too save !!! X


----------



## Prayerful

W8ing, I am SO sorry. Rest up. I am praying that the placenta is able to reattach and your little one will hang in there!

Esah - I'm glad your MIL was able to support you while DH is away. I hope the chromosomal analysis gives you the answers you are looking for. :hugs:

Rosie!!!! Yay! Congratulations! :happydance: :happydance:

Betty - So glad you found a clinic that will do the proper testing.


----------



## Rosie06

hopefully this works, these are pics of the test this morning camera phone doesn't pick up to well but its more obvious in real life iykwim I just pray that they aren't evaps and get darker tomorrow :S
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 14









test.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## bettybee1

Tottally preggo buy a frer wahooooooo !!!! Xxx


----------



## Galen

Rosie yayyyyyy!!! Congrats girl!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Rosie06 said:


> hopefully this works, these are pics of the test this morning camera phone doesn't pick up to well but its more obvious in real life iykwim I just pray that they aren't evaps and get darker tomorrow :S

You're preggers :happydance: I inverted them for for fun lol here it is
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 58.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## tcreasey88

Can deffo see a line there! Congrats! :) xx


----------



## Rosie06

thanks brandy (if only I knew how to do that!) ill update tomorrow and try and pop to boots to get a frer x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Rosie06 said:


> thanks brandy (if only I knew how to do that!) ill update tomorrow and try and pop to boots to get a frer x


right click on the picture and choose edit
The picture should open in Paint. Hold CTRL, Shift, I 
Save


----------



## Blue12

That's it for sure Rosie. Those cheapie sticks are always faint. Can't wait to see a pic of your frer


----------



## sunshine8

Hello ladies,

Just did my trigger shot a while ago. Our nurse had not given us instruction on how to use this injection (it was in a pen form ovirelle 250). 

DH gave me the injection right underneath my belly button, I am not sure how right this site was. Does it have to be a particular place.

Secondly, when DH took out the injection from my belly there was a few drop of liquid still there. 

I am again very worried, hope we didn't do something silly. In this journey at every step I have had hurdles, I feel so exhausted, feeling very down. 



:cry:


----------



## Mells54

Rosie, I see a line! :yipee:

Sunshine, I didn't use that kind of shot for trigger. I had to mix mine...and mine was intramuscular so I had to do it I the tushy. Sorry I can't be of more help...but good luck!


----------



## ~Brandy~

sunshine8 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Just did my trigger shot a while ago. Our nurse had not given us instruction on how to use this injection (it was in a pen form ovirelle 250).
> 
> DH gave me the injection right underneath my belly button, I am not sure how right this site was. Does it have to be a particular place.
> 
> Secondly, when DH took out the injection from my belly there was a few drop of liquid still there.
> 
> I am again very worried, hope we didn't do something silly. In this journey at every step I have had hurdles, I feel so exhausted, feeling very down.
> 
> 
> 
> :cry:

You did it perfectly :) It's a subcutaneous shot in pen form so it needs to be administered in your abdomen.

Chin up you've done great.


----------



## caitlenc

Sunshine, no worries, you did great! There's always a little liquid left over, chin up!


----------



## Prayerful

I definitely see it Rosie! Congrats!


----------



## Prayerful

I keep forgetting to ask.... do you all take antibiotics before each IVF cycle when you start your DR meds? They had both DH and I take them for a week last time when we started the Lupron and it is on my calendar for this time but the nurse is saying I don't need it since I took it last time, which was over a month ago. And now she is refusing to order it for me. It doesn't make sense to me. What do you think??


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> I keep forgetting to ask.... do you all take antibiotics before each IVF cycle when you start your DR meds? They had both DH and I take them for a week last time when we started the Lupron and it is on my calendar for this time but the nurse is saying I don't need it since I took it last time, which was over a month ago. And now she is refusing to order it for me. It doesn't make sense to me. What do you think??

We were told if we had a repeat cycle that we wouldnt need to take the doxy the 2nd round.


----------



## Prayerful

Thanks Brandy!! That really makes me feel a LOT better!


----------



## Mells54

We did antibiotics for the first and second cycles, none for the the third.


----------



## Prayerful

Hmm, that is random Mells. I wonder how they make the determination. At least I know antibiotics aren't necessary since you got twins out of your cycle without the antibiotics! :)


----------



## Blue12

I've never had that prayerful. Lol. I have had antibiotics just for two das before retrieval and the day of retrieval. That's it


----------



## W8ing4ours

Rosie- I'm so happy to hear of your bfp!! :hugs: congrats honey!


Afm- just waiting, my dr called and said she wants to wait until Thursday before we do another ultrasound, these are such long days, I don't know how I'll make it 4 more days, it's so hard not knowing. I don't think I've seen anymore red blood, it's just brown, so I think it's left from Friday night, hanging onto some hope but I feel like I'm forced to detach myself right now, dr only gave me maybe 30% chance of everything being ok, how can I not know what's happening in my own body :(. Anyhow, I'll update Thursday, hoping everyone is good tonight :hugs: to everyone...


----------



## Blue12

Awe w8ing. That is such a horribly long wait. I hope that things go well. It sounds good that there hasn't been more fresh red bleeding. xxxx


----------



## Hennapop

W8iting - what a long wait. take care of yourself - I'll be thinking of you...

Rosie - Way to go!

Stimm update - just took menopur, lupron, and follistim and methxywhaterver - day 1 done! It took my DH and me 80 minutes and we had to call the nurse :) So glad Day 1 is done.


----------



## Blue12

Awe henna it is overwhelming at first isnt it. It will become easy right when you are near finished lol. Xxxx. Hugs


----------



## Rosie06

Waiting thats an awful long wait im hoping it goes as.quick.as possible for you hopefully the right fact there has been no new blood is a positive sign x

i done two tests this am the cheapie detects 10miu the other 20miu starting to believe other now going to get some decent tests this afternoon x
 



Attached Files:







2013-08-26 08.36.59.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Blue12

Wahoo Rosie!!!!! How many did you have transferred again?


----------



## Rosie06

I had 2 put back compared to a test with dd but dd's was 12dp and this looks darker x


----------



## Mells54

WooHoo Rosie! looks good!

Waiting, I too think it's a positive sign that no new blood. Make sure you are resting. :hugs:


----------



## Rosie06

Prayerful said:


> I keep forgetting to ask.... do you all take antibiotics before each IVF cycle when you start your DR meds? They had both DH and I take them for a week last time when we started the Lupron and it is on my calendar for this time but the nurse is saying I don't need it since I took it last time, which was over a month ago. And now she is refusing to order it for me. It doesn't make sense to me. What do you think??

both dh and I have took antibiotics every cycle one week after starting stimms apparantley its to make sure there is no infection in your mucus membranes, I really don't understand why they are refusing you this time are you having a fresh or frozen cycle? x


----------



## bev_2012

Rosie those lines look really good :)
Waiting glad to here the fresh blood has stopped keep resting and I hope your wait for scan goes quickly x


----------



## Prayerful

W8ing4ours said:


> Afm- just waiting, my dr called and said she wants to wait until Thursday before we do another ultrasound, these are such long days, I don't know how I'll make it 4 more days, it's so hard not knowing. I don't think I've seen anymore red blood, it's just brown, so I think it's left from Friday night, hanging onto some hope but I feel like I'm forced to detach myself right now, dr only gave me maybe 30% chance of everything being ok, how can I not know what's happening in my own body :(. Anyhow, I'll update Thursday, hoping everyone is good tonight :hugs: to everyone...

Sorry the wait has been extended. It definitely sounds positive that there has been no new blood though. Hang in there. I will continue praying. :hugs:



Hennapop said:


> Stimm update - just took menopur, lupron, and follistim and methxywhaterver - day 1 done! It took my DH and me 80 minutes and we had to call the nurse :) So glad Day 1 is done.

What a relief to have day 1 done! It definitely can be overwhelming but it should get easier as time goes on and you and DH get the hang of it. 



Rosie06 said:


> both dh and I have took antibiotics every cycle one week after starting stimms apparantley its to make sure there is no infection in your mucus membranes, I really don't understand why they are refusing you this time are you having a fresh or frozen cycle? x

Ugh. See it makes more sense to take it each time. I don't understand it either! I tried to go above the nurse and sent a message to the NP but she hasn't responded. I have an appt tomorrow with one of my RE's so hopefully she can either explain it to me or order it. She isn't the one making decisions in my treatment plan though, so I don't have much hope for that. Oh well, I guess I'll just go with the flow on it if my RE can't help it. Thanks to everyone for your input on this!


----------



## Galen

Esah- hope you are doing ok. Hugs. 

W8- so glad to hear no more blood. You're going to beat this! Hugs too!

Rosie- I see that beauty! Yay!


----------



## esah

Galen said:


> Esah- hope you are doing ok. Hugs.

Thanks for thinking of me Galen.:hugs: I am doing just fine, just tired and a little headache-y. I haven't had to take extra pain meds and there hasn't been much bleeding. My MIL took great care of me, too. I was really sad and crying just before and just after the procedure (was out during it) but now I just feel fairly calm and resigned. I think my husband and I will need some time to not talk about fertility related stuff when he comes back and then, hopefully by the time my next period comes, we will be able to dust ourselves off and start trying again. 

Hope you all are doing well - sorry I don't have the energy at the moment for personal notes :(.


----------



## Hennapop

Esah - take care of yourself and remember, it takes time. You have great courage and strength within you. Just take it easy and let yourself heal and be wherever you need to be.

W8iting - keep taking it easy girl, you're doing great!!

Rosie - go girl! I see a line! Eeeeeeee!
Update 2nd day stimms went much better - a bit achy and couldn't sleep. I have a gluten intolerance - am feeling achy in joints, legs, hands - did anyone one else get? Not sure if MEDS or some gluten snuck in my Diet. Had liver and spinach for dinner lol - blood producing foods per my accupuncturist.

I am having first pre-stimm scan tomorrow!


----------



## Blue12

Esah nice to hear from you. Glad to hear mil was a good support and that you didn't need extra pain meds. Xxxxx.


----------



## Rosie06

sunshine8 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Just did my trigger shot a while ago. Our nurse had not given us instruction on how to use this injection (it was in a pen form ovirelle 250).
> 
> DH gave me the injection right underneath my belly button, I am not sure how right this site was. Does it have to be a particular place.
> 
> Secondly, when DH took out the injection from my belly there was a few drop of liquid still there.
> 
> I am again very worried, hope we didn't do something silly. In this journey at every step I have had hurdles, I feel so exhausted, feeling very down.
> 
> 
> 
> :cry:

how are you getting on hun? 

hows everyone else doing x


----------



## bev_2012

Hi ladies could do with some of your wisdom or just big hugs,went to a and e last night with spotting and a funny burning feeling in my left side,was kept in and had u/s this am,they said hcg level is 1800 I'm 5weeks 2days u/s showed a bleed around the sac (subchorionic hematoma) have to have another u/s in a weeks time as too early to see heart beat.anyone had this and it been ok I'm so worried.iv not had anymore spottin and they did see that my left ovary is still pretty large x


----------



## Mells54

Bev, I'm sorry. I've not had any experience with this, but I'm hoping everything will be ok for you. :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

A number of ladies on bnb have had a sub chorionic hematoma and absolutely everything has been fine. My coworker had it too but it resolves at some point. I think around week 18. I know that sounds forever away. I don't think they usually affect the baby 

As for ovary hurting I know it takes 4-6 weeks from retrieval date for ovaries to return to normal.


----------



## caitlenc

bev_2012 said:


> Hi ladies could do with some of your wisdom or just big hugs,went to a and e last night with spotting and a funny burning feeling in my left side,was kept in and had u/s this am,they said hcg level is 1800 I'm 5weeks 2days u/s showed a bleed around the sac (subchorionic hematoma) have to have another u/s in a weeks time as too early to see heart beat.anyone had this and it been ok I'm so worried.iv not had anymore spottin and they did see that my left ovary is still pretty large x

Bev, try hard not to worry. I have heard of this happening many times, and it almost always corrects itself.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sunshine8

Rosie06 said:


> sunshine8 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> Just did my trigger shot a while ago. Our nurse had not given us instruction on how to use this injection (it was in a pen form ovirelle 250).
> 
> DH gave me the injection right underneath my belly button, I am not sure how right this site was. Does it have to be a particular place.
> 
> Secondly, when DH took out the injection from my belly there was a few drop of liquid still there.
> 
> I am again very worried, hope we didn't do something silly. In this journey at every step I have had hurdles, I feel so exhausted, feeling very down.
> 
> 
> 
> :cry:
> 
> how are you getting on hun?
> 
> hows everyone else doing xClick to expand...



Hello Rosie,

I am doing alright, I guess. Had my EC yesterday, got 14 eggs out of 14 follicles. They didn't call me with the fertilization report. Tomorrow afternoon we go for transfer. Don't know yet how many fertilized. How are you sweet?

Bev_12, praying for you hun , and I am very sure all will go well.


----------



## Rosie06

sunshine8 said:


> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine8 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> Just did my trigger shot a while ago. Our nurse had not given us instruction on how to use this injection (it was in a pen form ovirelle 250).
> 
> DH gave me the injection right underneath my belly button, I am not sure how right this site was. Does it have to be a particular place.
> 
> Secondly, when DH took out the injection from my belly there was a few drop of liquid still there.
> 
> I am again very worried, hope we didn't do something silly. In this journey at every step I have had hurdles, I feel so exhausted, feeling very down.
> 
> 
> 
> :cry:
> 
> how are you getting on hun?
> 
> hows everyone else doing xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Rosie,
> 
> I am doing alright, I guess. Had my EC yesterday, got 14 eggs out of 14 follicles. They didn't call me with the fertilization report. Tomorrow afternoon we go for transfer. Don't know yet how many fertilized. How are you sweet?
> 
> Bev_12, praying for you hun , and I am very sure all will go well.Click to expand...

wow 14 fab number!!! cant believe they didn't ring yyou with fertilization report :O all is well hopefully, let us know how you get on tomorrow! will you be transferring one or two? x


----------



## ~Brandy~

My ovaries have still not returned to normal. During my last scan they were talking about how huge they still are. I didnt ask for measurements since they said it wouldnt impact the pregnancy but they took lots of pics and they looked like the moon with a million craters.


----------



## Rosie06

~Brandy~ said:


> My ovaries have still not returned to normal. During my last scan they were talking about how huge they still are. I didnt ask for measurements since they said it wouldnt impact the pregnancy but they took lots of pics and they looked like the moon with a million craters.

brandy im so glad you've posted that I went to hospital today as thought ohss was coming back but luckily it hasn't its just my ovaries are still very enlarged I wont worry so much now how are the babies getting on x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Rosie06 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> My ovaries have still not returned to normal. During my last scan they were talking about how huge they still are. I didnt ask for measurements since they said it wouldnt impact the pregnancy but they took lots of pics and they looked like the moon with a million craters.
> 
> brandy im so glad you've posted that I went to hospital today as thought ohss was coming back but luckily it hasn't its just my ovaries are still very enlarged I wont worry so much now how are the babies getting on xClick to expand...

Cant remember where I read it but statistically those that have even mild to severe OHSS tend to have a higher pregnancy rate. So that was something I read that was comforting in my 2ww after transfer. I was so worried that OHSS was going to interfere with them.


----------



## Hennapop

Hi ladies - 

CD 6 and Day 4 (well day 3 so far since I have not had today's shots) u/s results.

They are looking good per the docs. I can't help but wonder if the numbers are low - the RN said that the numbers are good for my age (41) and they are really pleased. We'll see!!

What do you all think?

8/28/13
Us - rt one follicle at 12mm
Lft - 3 at 8mm
A few little ones

Endo lining at 11

Estrogen at 178
Pro .13

Friday 23rd #s

Estrogen - 9
Pro .13
10 foll
4-rt
6- lft

Thanks ladies!
-Henna


----------



## Hennapop

Brandy - thanks for sharing your experiences. :)


----------



## Blue12

Henna. I'm not really sure about it. But if clinic thinks its good I don't think they would lead you astray


----------



## W8ing4ours

Sorry if this ends up being a double post, my original post isn't showing up?

:hugs: bev - I know how you're feeling, but I've been reading a lot the last week (probably too much) and it sounds reassuring that they know where the bleeding is coming from. I know a few ladies that have gone through the same thing and they both ended up with healthy full term babies <3. Keep us posted...

Henna - I think your cycle sounds great, I'm sure it will turn out perfectly for you ;)

My ovaries are still huge too, on Friday the dr said they were still the size of large oranges! It's no wonder I haven't lost any of the bloat yet. 

Hope everyone is having a great night, big day for me tomorrow, ultrasound is at 11am, at this point I just desperately need to know, this week has been horrific and I need to find a place of solace, I'm still believing deeply but it's so hard, I'm just trusting god and my path...


----------



## Galen

Bev- I'm sorry to hear of your bleeding and stress. I do not much about it, but will be thinking of you and wishing the best!

Sunshine- 14 is fantastic!! I would be losing my mind not knowing the fertilization. GL with transfer tomorrow!

Henna- that sounds good I think! I know my clinic likes to see an estradiol of at least 150, ideally, after 3 doses of stims. Go! Go! Go!

W8- hoping you are well. Hugs! Did you have your rescan yet?


----------



## Galen

Oh, we must have co- posted! All FX for you and the little bug tomorrow! You've made it this far! I will be thinking of you


----------



## Mells54

W8ing, sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Rosie06

waiting will be thinking about you today :hugs:


----------



## bev_2012

Thanks ladies for all your support iv read encouraging things but can't help but worry iv been signed off work aswell on bed rest so at the moment all I'm doing is thinking :(.I'm off to my ivf clinic today to pick up more hormone support and fill them in on what happened at a and e so I hope they can reassure me as the hospital I went to basically said "lie on this bed so we can check the opening of the womb if its open uv miscarried if its closed you've not but there is a chance its in your tube we won't no for sure till we scan you tomorrow though" so as you can imagine I was a complete mess that night waiting to see what was happening will never be going to that hospital again x


----------



## Blue12

bev_2012 said:


> Thanks ladies for all your support iv read encouraging things but can't help but worry iv been signed off work aswell on bed rest so at the moment all I'm doing is thinking :(.I'm off to my ivf clinic today to pick up more hormone support and fill them in on what happened at a and e so I hope they can reassure me as the hospital I went to basically said "lie on this bed so we can check the opening of the womb if its open uv miscarried if its closed you've not but there is a chance its in your tube we won't no for sure till we scan you tomorrow though" so as you can imagine I was a complete mess that night waiting to see what was happening will never be going to that hospital again x

I had a similar experience where the hospitals know nothing about ivf and early pregnancy it seems. I had red bleedin and cramping with dd and when clinic scanned me they said cervix looked slightly open and then I should go to a and e to been seen by a specialist. Anyway only ended up with a reg dr who said "no point even scanning or checking things out buoy are going to miscarry and that's that. You'll just have to get pg again. ". He even offered me a shot to speed up the process. Anyway they did scan me and absolutely everything was fine.


----------



## caitlenc

W8ing4ours said:


> Sorry if this ends up being a double post, my original post isn't showing up?
> 
> :hugs: bev - I know how you're feeling, but I've been reading a lot the last week (probably too much) and it sounds reassuring that they know where the bleeding is coming from. I know a few ladies that have gone through the same thing and they both ended up with healthy full term babies <3. Keep us posted...
> 
> Henna - I think your cycle sounds great, I'm sure it will turn out perfectly for you ;)
> 
> My ovaries are still huge too, on Friday the dr said they were still the size of large oranges! It's no wonder I haven't lost any of the bloat yet.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great night, big day for me tomorrow, ultrasound is at 11am, at this point I just desperately need to know, this week has been horrific and I need to find a place of solace, I'm still believing deeply but it's so hard, I'm just trusting god and my path...

W8ing, good luck today, I am thinking of you. Let us know as soon as you can how it went.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hennapop

Waiting and Bev - thinking of you!


----------



## sweetcurly79

I am happy to join the group. FET #1 for me tomorrow! I hope my embaby will make the thaw :dust:


----------



## ~Brandy~

So excited! I think I heard both babies today on my Doppler :) Took forever and first time I think I found them&#8230;. I kept finding one that was 137BPM and another one that was 149BPM. I will use that as my comfort tool to get me through till my 10 week scan Tuesday. Totally made my day.


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, very exciting!


----------



## caitlenc

Brandy, that is so cool!!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Just got back from my ultrasound and the baby looks perfect!! Heartbeat was 147bpm and baby was measuring 7w4d! It was very reassuring, but I guess the worry isn't really "over" yet. There is a large blood clot right next to the baby where the placenta started to tear from the uterus. The Dr. thinks we've made it through the worst of it though. I'm on activity restriction (no exercise, no hard cleaning, no sex, no picking up my toddler, etc) for the next 4 weeks. He said we just need to get the clot to detach and pass without any new bleeding and we should be good. I told him I just want to stop worrying and he said I can stop worrying if I make it to 10-12 weeks, ugh. BUT I am SO SO SO thankful for the life inside me right now. I know we can make it another 2-4 weeks and can pass this clot. Thank you ALL for so much support <3 :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thats great news W8! I am such a paranoid nut I probably wouldnt even get out of bed ;)


----------



## Rosie06

waiting been checking in for some news from you so pleased its good news, now make sure your resting up as hard as it will be with a toddler :hugs:


----------



## W8ing4ours

Thank you guys!

Bev - I forgot to mention that my Dr is also referring to this as a subchorionic hemorrhage in pregnancy, I think we're going through the same thing, and we ARE going to be just fine, aren't we? :) :hugs: its just another part of our journey, I really feel like it will be ok today, for BOTH of us. :hugs:


----------



## bev_2012

W8ing4ours said:


> Thank you guys!
> 
> Bev - I forgot to mention that my Dr is also referring to this as a subchorionic hemorrhage in pregnancy, I think we're going through the same thing, and we ARE going to be just fine, aren't we? :) :hugs: its just another part of our journey, I really feel like it will be ok today, for BOTH of us. :hugs:

 Thanks waiting you give me hope iv had no bleeding as such just very light spotting more a stain when wiping sorry tmi,no cramps just a burning pain on my left but left ovary is still very large I'm praying it will absorb and go away by my next scan or at least baby will be bigger and have a good heart beat its just 1day at a time and the unknown is so scary,I'm so happy your babys doing well here's to fighting babies for us bothxx


----------



## Rosie06

sunshine8 said:


> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine8 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> Just did my trigger shot a while ago. Our nurse had not given us instruction on how to use this injection (it was in a pen form ovirelle 250).
> 
> DH gave me the injection right underneath my belly button, I am not sure how right this site was. Does it have to be a particular place.
> 
> Secondly, when DH took out the injection from my belly there was a few drop of liquid still there.
> 
> I am again very worried, hope we didn't do something silly. In this journey at every step I have had hurdles, I feel so exhausted, feeling very down.
> 
> 
> 
> :cry:
> 
> how are you getting on hun?
> 
> hows everyone else doing xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Rosie,
> 
> I am doing alright, I guess. Had my EC yesterday, got 14 eggs out of 14 follicles. They didn't call me with the fertilization report. Tomorrow afternoon we go for transfer. Don't know yet how many fertilized. How are you sweet?
> 
> Bev_12, praying for you hun , and I am very sure all will go well.Click to expand...

hope everything went well today lovely x


----------



## tcreasey88

Awesome news waiting!! :) x


----------



## Blue12

W8ing. So glad to hear baby is good. That's going to be so tough not picking up your dd. I can't imagine. I'm fearing being on bed rest. Not sure how we would function. Is your dh able to help? Mine wouldn't be able to with his hours.


----------



## Mells54

W8, wonderful news. Rest up and enjoy the fact that things are good.


----------



## Galen

W8-GREAT news! So glad to hear it

Bev-Hope all turns out well. When will you know?


----------



## Prayerful

Just a quick note tonight... 

I am SO glad to hear you have such a little fighter on your hands W8ing! 

AFM - I had my baseline scan on Tuesday. My ovaries were "quiet" again with no cysts. There were 7 follies on each side and I was given the go ahead to start my Lupron. I also asked for the antibiotics and was given the prescription. The nurse called later that day and said that I really didn't need them because (supposedly) the antibiotics last for 3 months. I still have a hard time believing that! Oh well, it was exactly 2 months ago that I took the last dose of antibiotics anyway and if something goes wrong in this cycle again it could be more than a month before the collection. So, I am taking the antibiotics. As odd as it may sound I feel relieved to have them. Every little bit helps, right?! :) Looking forward to my next scan and bloodwork on Sept 6.


----------



## sunshine8

Me now a PUPO with one embryo. Hope it sticks. Any advice, recommendation on lifestyle or other from you pretty ladies?

Hugs to all and waiting, great news , and Bev you will follow suit, praying with all my heart for you.


----------



## sunshine8

Buddies, now that I am a PUPO, the doc has asked me to take progesterone suppository three time a day. But no estrace (estrogen). I read in some post that some ladies where also given estrogen along with progesterone. Why is that so? and why would they not put me on it?

Were you ladies on both the meds?


----------



## Blue12

I'm on both meds. Not sure why exactly estrogen is needed but its worth calling your clinic and asking about it. Congrats on being pupo!!! What day transfer was it 2,3,5,6?


----------



## caitlenc

W8ing4ours said:


> Just got back from my ultrasound and the baby looks perfect!! Heartbeat was 147bpm and baby was measuring 7w4d! It was very reassuring, but I guess the worry isn't really "over" yet. There is a large blood clot right next to the baby where the placenta started to tear from the uterus. The Dr. thinks we've made it through the worst of it though. I'm on activity restriction (no exercise, no hard cleaning, no sex, no picking up my toddler, etc) for the next 4 weeks. He said we just need to get the clot to detach and pass without any new bleeding and we should be good. I told him I just want to stop worrying and he said I can stop worrying if I make it to 10-12 weeks, ugh. BUT I am SO SO SO thankful for the life inside me right now. I know we can make it another 2-4 weeks and can pass this clot. Thank you ALL for so much support <3 :hugs:

W8ing, I am so pleased for you. Hang in there, hun!:hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

bev_2012 said:


> W8ing4ours said:
> 
> 
> Thank you guys!
> 
> Bev - I forgot to mention that my Dr is also referring to this as a subchorionic hemorrhage in pregnancy, I think we're going through the same thing, and we ARE going to be just fine, aren't we? :) :hugs: its just another part of our journey, I really feel like it will be ok today, for BOTH of us. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks waiting you give me hope iv had no bleeding as such just very light spotting more a stain when wiping sorry tmi,no cramps just a burning pain on my left but left ovary is still very large I'm praying it will absorb and go away by my next scan or at least baby will be bigger and have a good heart beat its just 1day at a time and the unknown is so scary,I'm so happy your babys doing well here's to fighting babies for us bothxxClick to expand...

Bev, sweetie, you are in my prayers. When is your next scan? I know you and baby will be okay!:hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Sunshine, congrats on being PUPO!!:happydance:

I am on both progesterone and estrace. I was on Endometrin 3x a day, but I got a yeast infection so switched to Crinone, which is only 1x a day. I also take estrogen 2x a day, but I know some clinics seem to only do the progesterone. I am not sure why the protocols are different. Maybe ask your doctor?:hugs:


----------



## Mells54

Sunshine, I was on both progesterone and estrogen. I actually only stopped taking them last week. For what I understand both are important for implantation and sustaining a pregnancy. My doc told me you need them since they are manipulating your hormones so much, your body doesn't always make enough on its own. Good luck! Congrats on being PUPO!!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sunshine- Congrats on PUPO!! I am only on Progesterone 3x per day. I think this is determined through the tests that they do prior to IVF.


----------



## sunshine8

Blue12 said:


> I'm on both meds. Not sure why exactly estrogen is needed but its worth calling your clinic and asking about it. Congrats on being pupo!!! What day transfer was it 2,3,5,6?



it was a three day transfer...


----------



## caitlenc

Prayerful said:


> Just a quick note tonight...
> 
> I am SO glad to hear you have such a little fighter on your hands W8ing!
> 
> AFM - I had my baseline scan on Tuesday. My ovaries were "quiet" again with no cysts. There were 7 follies on each side and I was given the go ahead to start my Lupron. I also asked for the antibiotics and was given the prescription. The nurse called later that day and said that I really didn't need them because (supposedly) the antibiotics last for 3 months. I still have a hard time believing that! Oh well, it was exactly 2 months ago that I took the last dose of antibiotics anyway and if something goes wrong in this cycle again it could be more than a month before the collection. So, I am taking the antibiotics. As odd as it may sound I feel relieved to have them. Every little bit helps, right?! :) Looking forward to my next scan and bloodwork on Sept 6.

Good luck, Prayerful! I hope you have a perfect cycle!:thumbup:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I love my doctor!! He just called and told me that per my request he will schedule the Harmony test for me now to do at 11 weeks! So I will know the babies genders by blood test by 12 weeks and the quad panel results as well.


----------



## caitlenc

~Brandy~ said:


> I love my doctor!! He just called and told me that per my request he will schedule the Harmony test for me now to do at 11 weeks! So I will know the babies genders by blood test by 12 weeks and the quad panel results as well.

That is so exciting!! I will only find out the gender if it turns out to be twins, otherwise we want to be surprised.:shrug:


----------



## bev_2012

caitlenc said:


> bev_2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W8ing4ours said:
> 
> 
> Thank you guys!
> 
> Bev - I forgot to mention that my Dr is also referring to this as a subchorionic hemorrhage in pregnancy, I think we're going through the same thing, and we ARE going to be just fine, aren't we? :) :hugs: its just another part of our journey, I really feel like it will be ok today, for BOTH of us. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks waiting you give me hope iv had no bleeding as such just very light spotting more a stain when wiping sorry tmi,no cramps just a burning pain on my left but left ovary is still very large I'm praying it will absorb and go away by my next scan or at least baby will be bigger and have a good heart beat its just 1day at a time and the unknown is so scary,I'm so happy your babys doing well here's to fighting babies for us bothxxClick to expand...
> 
> Bev, sweetie, you are in my prayers. When is your next scan? I know you and baby will be okay!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks caitlen scan is booked for thursday at 12 noon hope it goes quickly still on bed rest as much as I can.my bday weekend so off for a meal tomorrow so hope that helps take my mind off it all x


----------



## W8ing4ours

~Brandy~ said:


> I love my doctor!! He just called and told me that per my request he will schedule the Harmony test for me now to do at 11 weeks! So I will know the babies genders by blood test by 12 weeks and the quad panel results as well.

Wow I don't even know what those tests are but I'm so excited for you! That's so early, how exciting! :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

W8ing4ours said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I love my doctor!! He just called and told me that per my request he will schedule the Harmony test for me now to do at 11 weeks! So I will know the babies genders by blood test by 12 weeks and the quad panel results as well.
> 
> Wow I don't even know what those tests are but I'm so excited for you! That's so early, how exciting! :hugs:Click to expand...

The Harmony test checks for down syndrome and other chromosome abnormalities via blood.. While also providing you with the gender of the baby or babies as early as 10 weeks.


----------



## Rosie06

Prayerful said:


> Just a quick note tonight...
> 
> I am SO glad to hear you have such a little fighter on your hands W8ing!
> 
> AFM - I had my baseline scan on Tuesday. My ovaries were "quiet" again with no cysts. There were 7 follies on each side and I was given the go ahead to start my Lupron. I also asked for the antibiotics and was given the prescription. The nurse called later that day and said that I really didn't need them because (supposedly) the antibiotics last for 3 months. I still have a hard time believing that! Oh well, it was exactly 2 months ago that I took the last dose of antibiotics anyway and if something goes wrong in this cycle again it could be more than a month before the collection. So, I am taking the antibiotics. As odd as it may sound I feel relieved to have them. Every little bit helps, right?! :) Looking forward to my next scan and bloodwork on Sept 6.


good luck for the 6th hun! glad you managed to get the antibiotics at least it gives you peace of mind id be the same as you especially if ive always had them! 



sunshine8 said:


> Me now a PUPO with one embryo. Hope it sticks. Any advice, recommendation on lifestyle or other from you pretty ladies?
> 
> Hugs to all and waiting, great news , and Bev you will follow suit, praying with all my heart for you.

congrats on been pupo!!! whens otd? no advise really ive managed to get time of work but I don't think its necessary x



~Brandy~ said:


> I love my doctor!! He just called and told me that per my request he will schedule the Harmony test for me now to do at 11 weeks! So I will know the babies genders by blood test by 12 weeks and the quad panel results as well.

wow brandy how exciting getting to find the sex so early! have you any gut feelings?

afm I got a pregnant 2-3weeks on a digi on Wednesday so very happy indeed now :cloud9: its just something about seeing that word on the test! will phone clinc on Monday to let them know then hopefully will get date for scan x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Rosie06 said:


> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick note tonight...
> 
> I am SO glad to hear you have such a little fighter on your hands W8ing!
> 
> AFM - I had my baseline scan on Tuesday. My ovaries were "quiet" again with no cysts. There were 7 follies on each side and I was given the go ahead to start my Lupron. I also asked for the antibiotics and was given the prescription. The nurse called later that day and said that I really didn't need them because (supposedly) the antibiotics last for 3 months. I still have a hard time believing that! Oh well, it was exactly 2 months ago that I took the last dose of antibiotics anyway and if something goes wrong in this cycle again it could be more than a month before the collection. So, I am taking the antibiotics. As odd as it may sound I feel relieved to have them. Every little bit helps, right?! :) Looking forward to my next scan and bloodwork on Sept 6.
> 
> 
> good luck for the 6th hun! glad you managed to get the antibiotics at least it gives you peace of mind id be the same as you especially if ive always had them!
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine8 said:
> 
> 
> Me now a PUPO with one embryo. Hope it sticks. Any advice, recommendation on lifestyle or other from you pretty ladies?
> 
> Hugs to all and waiting, great news , and Bev you will follow suit, praying with all my heart for you.Click to expand...
> 
> congrats on been pupo!!! whens otd? no advise really ive managed to get time of work but I don't think its necessary x
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I love my doctor!! He just called and told me that per my request he will schedule the Harmony test for me now to do at 11 weeks! So I will know the babies genders by blood test by 12 weeks and the quad panel results as well.Click to expand...
> 
> wow brandy how exciting getting to find the sex so early! have you any gut feelings?
> 
> afm I got a pregnant 2-3weeks on a digi on Wednesday so very happy indeed now :cloud9: its just something about seeing that word on the test! will phone clinc on Monday to let them know then hopefully will get date for scan xClick to expand...

How exciting!!

My guess is b/g twin but we shall see ;)


----------



## Rosie06

how long does it take to get results? look forward to hearing results!!!


----------



## Prayerful

Congrats on being PUPO, Sunshine! 

Rosie, has it finally sunk in now that you've seen "pregnant" show up on a test?! Haha! Believe it girl. It finally happened! :happydance:

Brandy, I'm excited to hear your results!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Looks like it takes about 8-10 days to get the results back... going to be a lifetime haha but it's alot sooner than waiting till 20 weeks.


----------



## Blue12

That's awesome. My friend just had the harmony test done. It's very expensive to have done here. We will probably do it. I didn't know you could do it so early in the pregnancy but now that I think of it, I think my friend had decided not to do it and then changed her mind and did it much later. 

I've heard the nuchal scan and bloods for twins are hard to distinguish between the two babies. I wonder if the harmony test has the same issue. There must be a way around it.


----------



## Galen

Prayerful- yay for suppression and cycle start! Wishing you a fabulous cycle! Keep us posted!

Sunshine- Congrats on PUPO! I am only on progesterone. I don't know how/why they decide...

Rosie-so fun seeing that, right?! I did a bunch of digis just because I loved seeing it pop up! Enjoy!

Brandy- I didn't know you could get gender info this early....how cool! Blue, I was wondering the same thing too though. How accurate is it for gender? If you only get XX, or whatever they detect, does that mean there is absolutely no boy in there, or they just didn't pick it up? Still, so exciting!

We were surprised with DD and I think we're going to go that route again.

I had an early scan- only 6 weeks- yesterday! We saw one happy looking baby in there with a rapidly beating heart. It never ceases to amaze me to see that!

On another note, I am having the yuckiest stomach the last few days...hard to eat


----------



## Prayerful

Yay! How exciting Galen! I'm glad everything continues to progress well with your little bean. I hope the "morning" sickness passes soon.


----------



## caitlenc

Galen, what great news!:happydance:

Rosie, yay for positive digis! Here in the states we don't have the ones with conception indicators, just pregnant or not pregnant.

Well, I finally got the letter from my clinic about our frozen embryos. We ended up with two of them. Even though we only want this last baby, it's nice to know they're there, in case anything goes wrong.

Now I'm just counting down the days until Wednesday, when we have our first scan. I'll be 6w 1 day, so hoping we see a heartbeat and 1 sticky little bean!:thumbup:


----------



## bev_2012

Had another blood test today HCG was over 10,000 :) last tuesday it was 1,800 so its on the up x


----------



## ~Brandy~

bev_2012 said:


> Had another blood test today HCG was over 10,000 :) last tuesday it was 1,800 so its on the up x

Congrats Bev!


----------



## Rosie06

bev_2012 said:


> Had another blood test today HCG was over 10,000 :) last tuesday it was 1,800 so its on the up x

yayyyy great news x


----------



## ~Brandy~

I cant wait for tomorrow to hurry up and get here! I have my 10w scan and I am just praying everything is ok.


----------



## Rosie06

~Brandy~ said:


> I cant wait for tomorrow to hurry up and get here! I have my 10w scan and I am just praying everything is ok.

good luck for tomorrow im sure everything will be just perfect!

I don't get my scan till week comm 23/9 was hoping for the week before have to ring on the 18th for a date seems far to far away got absolutely no symptoms what so ever I know I didn't really get any with dd but still cant help but kinda worry x


----------



## caitlenc

bev_2012 said:


> Had another blood test today HCG was over 10,000 :) last tuesday it was 1,800 so its on the up x

Yay, Bev!!!:happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

~Brandy~ said:


> I cant wait for tomorrow to hurry up and get here! I have my 10w scan and I am just praying everything is ok.

Good luck tomorrow, I know everything will be grand!:thumbup:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Rosie06 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I cant wait for tomorrow to hurry up and get here! I have my 10w scan and I am just praying everything is ok.
> 
> good luck for tomorrow im sure everything will be just perfect!
> 
> I don't get my scan till week comm 23/9 was hoping for the week before have to ring on the 18th for a date seems far to far away got absolutely no symptoms what so ever I know I didn't really get any with dd but still cant help but kinda worry xClick to expand...

Ya I know what you mean about symtoms :( I use the ultrasounds to keep me sane! The lack of symptoms scares me then I see the babies and I am ok for a couple weeks.

Not sure how I would of made it to 10weeks without seeing them twice already knowing they are ok.


----------



## Blue12

Congrats bev. 

That is a long wait Rosie. But amazing you and brandy have no symptoms. I've been throwing up like crazy and would love a break if you want to swap? Lol

Goodluck on tomorrow's scan brandy. I have one too.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Congrats bev.
> 
> That is a long wait Rosie. But amazing you and brandy have no symptoms. I've been throwing up like crazy and would love a break if you want to swap? Lol
> 
> Goodluck on tomorrow's scan brandy. I have one too.

GL with yours too!

Luckily mines at 930am so I wont have to be on pins and needles all day. I do go to work at 630 am so those 3 hours hopefully fly!


----------



## Mells54

Bev, great news on the hcg rise.

Brandy and Blue, good luck tomorrow.

Mine is next week, but I do have plenty of symptoms so I think things are ok in there. And making it to 12 weeks has really helped.


----------



## Prayerful

Congrats Bev!

Good luck to everyone on your upcoming scans!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Great news on the hcg bev! Hope everyone's scan are great tomorrow, looking forward to hearing all the good news tomorrow ;). I also don't seem to have any symptoms, except I already feel,like I'm gaining weight, ha! Pretty consistent spotting for me everyday, every time I go to the bathroom, etc but its still all brown and dr said it could take weeks to stop. Looking forward to my next scan too, next monday, dr is calling it a "viability" scan, hate that term, but I know my bean is ok I can feel it <3. Hope you all have a good night :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Uggh I pray my babies are ok. I just started bleeding bright red.. no cramps currently. I have an ultrasound first thing in the morning thank god.


----------



## sunshine8

Hello Ladies,

Brandy dear, keeping my FX for your scan today, from what I have heard small bleeding is usual in pregnancy. 

today is my 5dp3dt, and I am having no symptoms. Woke up this morning with the feeling that it hasn't worked for me. 

Did you all have any symptoms after 5 day of transfer?

Hugs


----------



## bev_2012

Hope all your scans go well today ladies can't wait for mine on thursday, Take some rest time brandy I know how scary bleeding is but I'm sure your babies will be ok keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Mells54

Sunshine, I really didnt have any symptoms in the 2 WW that I could absolutely attribute to pregnancy and not the progesterone hormones, except I couldn't drink milk. It always tasted sour. Good luck and stay positive!

Brandy, saying a little prayer for you. Bleeding is pretty common as we all know. Scary nonetheless. I know first hand.


----------



## caitlenc

Brandy, good luck today. Let us know as soon as you can how it went!!

Sunshine, I was convinced mine didn't work at 5dp5dt, as I had zero symptoms. I tested positive that night, so don't lose hope!!

My scan is tomorrow, we'll find out if we have twins or a singleton. Hopefully we will see a heart beat! We have to wait until 4 in the afternoon, so I am sure tomorrow will be the longest day ever!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Update~ My fertility doctor was unable to find any reason for the bleed other than possible scratch to the cervix or vaginal wall from progesterone.

I saw both babies today in ultrasound! Both were literally dancing all over the place. Both measured 10w4d ahead of schedule. Heartbeat for baby A was 171 and B was 168. Baby A had hiccups too so it was so cute. we counted their fingers thats how well you could see them! Totally made my day. Doctor told me just to rest up and not worry that everything was perfect :)


----------



## bev_2012

That's fantastic news brandy 2beautiful dancing babies :) :)


----------



## caitlenc

Hooray for you, Brandy!!:happydance::happydance: I have been checking in all day waiting to see how it went!


----------



## bettybee1

Fantastic news brandy !!! 

Hope everyone's pregnancys are starting too go smoothly from now on!!! 

Good luck for your scan tmro Cait!!!! 


My drugs arrive tmro !! Can't believe am jumping on the roller coaster again !

Will probley start stimming in about 12-16 days time :0!!! 

Just hoping something gives this time ? 



Do any of you ladies know why people advise protein ???? 

Am not a big meat fan rarely eats it apart from odd McDonald's lol !!! And when I make my tea I always leave my meat haha!!! Was thinking of trying too eat loads or fish & chicken or protein shakes but don't know the actual reson why people suggest it ? X


----------



## ~Brandy~

Betty- I am pretty sure that a high protein diet helps with egg quality and quantity. The low carb during stimms is to reduce bloating.


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks brandy was hoping it might aid implatation lol !! Haha dam!!! 

Unexplained fertilty pretty much and unexplained why ivf hasn't worked arghhhh !! Fe


----------



## LaylaShawn

Hi ladies,

Glad to see you all are doing well. 

I got a BFP this morning on 8dp5dt. I am so happy as this is my first ever. Now I'm hoping its not the trigger. I took 10,000 units 15 days ago. I did not test out the trigger. Do you ladies think this could be a false positive from the trigger?


----------



## ~Brandy~

LaylaShawn said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Glad to see you all are doing well.
> 
> I got a BFP this morning on 8dp5dt. I am so happy as this is my first ever. Now I'm hoping its not the trigger. I took 10,000 units 15 days ago. I did not test out the trigger. Do you ladies think this could be a false positive from the trigger?

No way in the world that 15 days ago you will have the trigger :) 


I took 10,000 units and it was gone in 5 days. I think it's safe to say.... CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## ElleT613

LaylaShawn said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Glad to see you all are doing well.
> 
> I got a BFP this morning on 8dp5dt. I am so happy as this is my first ever. Now I'm hoping its not the trigger. I took 10,000 units 15 days ago. I did not test out the trigger. Do you ladies think this could be a false positive from the trigger?

Congrats! That's definitely the real thing-- as mentioned above-- 15 days after the trigger it is out of your system for sure!


----------



## Blue12

Had my ultrasound today and both babies are good. They were supposed to measure 9weeks 6 days but both were measuring 10w 2days. Heart rates were 144 and 152. Slower than last time but I hope ok? Tech said looks good. But the heart rates were higher before so makes me feel a but worried even though I know there is some variance. I'm gonna google a bit.


----------



## ElleT613

Hey All! I thought I would join you! I think I posted right before I started by IVF cycle but now that I made it through transfer I feel like I need support more than ever! Anyway, it is so great to see so many BFP's and successful ultrasounds on here:) 

Yesterday I had a 3 day transfer of two grade 2 embryo's. I laid around the house yesterday and then just got back to regular life today. I took my dog for a walk this evening -- I thought it was fine at the time but now I am worried!?!? lol. My blood test is 9/13.. yes, Friday the 13th! 

Brandy- congrats on the twins!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Had my ultrasound today and both babies are good. They were supposed to measure 9weeks 6 days but both were measuring 10w 2days. Heart rates were 144 and 152. Slower than last time but I hope ok? Tech said looks good. But the heart rates were higher before so makes me feel a but worried even though I know there is some variance. I'm gonna google a bit.

Blue it's fine :) I talked to the doctor today about it and he told me that their hearts increase up to around 170 then begin slowly declining and stabalizing :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

ElleT613 said:


> Hey All! I thought I would join you! I think I posted right before I started by IVF cycle but now that I made it through transfer I feel like I need support more than ever! Anyway, it is so great to see so many BFP's and successful ultrasounds on here:)
> 
> Yesterday I had a 3 day transfer of two grade 2 embryo's. I laid around the house yesterday and then just got back to regular life today. I took my dog for a walk this evening -- I thought it was fine at the time but now I am worried!?!? lol. My blood test is 9/13.. yes, Friday the 13th!
> 
> Brandy- congrats on the twins!!

Oh you're totally fine going for a walk :) Most of us returned to normal activities the very next day. I had my transfer on a weds so I had to be back to work thursday.


----------



## LaylaShawn

Thanks Brandy and Elle!!! We only transferred 1 embryo so I have been nervous since transfer. I go for my beta on Thursday. I'm praying for good numbers that double on time!! You two brought tears to my eyes. I'm so happy and was beginning to think it would never happen. I have not told DH yet. I can't wait for him to get home!! Thanks again!!


----------



## LaylaShawn

Blue12 said:


> Had my ultrasound today and both babies are good. They were supposed to measure 9weeks 6 days but both were measuring 10w 2days. Heart rates were 144 and 152. Slower than last time but I hope ok? Tech said looks good. But the heart rates were higher before so makes me feel a but worried even though I know there is some variance. I'm gonna google a bit.


Blue, I just wanted to say that everything will be OK. Beware of Google. It will driven you crazy. :wacko:


----------



## Mells54

Layla, definitely a BFP!

Blue, what Brandy said...heart rates go up to 170ish peaking around 8-9 weeks and then start slowing down to mimic Mom's heart rate. It is totally normal.

Elle, congrats on being PUPO. I too got back to normal the day after transfer, but didnt over due it.

AFM, can't wait until next week for my next appt!!!!


----------



## LaylaShawn

I hope no one minds me posting this. I'm just so excited!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ~Brandy~

LaylaShawn said:


> I hope no one minds me posting this. I'm just so excited!!! :happydance:

ROFL thats not even a squinter thats a blaring freaking positive if I have ever seen one hahaha.


----------



## LaylaShawn

~Brandy~ said:


> LaylaShawn said:
> 
> 
> I hope no one minds me posting this. I'm just so excited!!! :happydance:
> 
> ROFL thats not even a squinter thats a blaring freaking positive if I have ever seen one hahaha.Click to expand...

Thanks Brandy! You're always so positive! :flower:


----------



## cs2001a

Hi Ladies.

I have been trying to not obsess over things lately so been trying to avoid the temptation of logging on. Obviously could only do it for a little while. 

I haven't read back too far, but I can see things still going (mostly) well - Brandy, Blue, W8 (looking positive now). 

AFM - I am 2dp5dt with 1 embie. I am going to resist testing until Sunday.....I know, I know I should just hold out for the beta on the 12th. Oh well :)

Layla & Elle - We are close...fingers crossed for you. Maybe part of a "hat trick" lol. Elle - don't worry, I had the transfer & this time i had to go straight to work. Also I have the flu & am affraid evertime I blow my nose or cough, that I am slowing pushing it out...sounds silly but can't control what the mind thinks :).


----------



## Mells54

Layla! Congrats! That's definitely a BFP!!!!!!!!


----------



## caitlenc

Layla, how fabulous, congratulations!:happydance:

Blue, no worries, sounds like your babies are doing beautifully!:thumbup:

CS, good luck! Don't worry, I was super active after my transfer.:hugs:

Well, ladies, ultrasound this afternoon! I am super nervous that something will be wrong, and they won't find a heartbeat. It is so strange not knowing what is going on in our bodies. I wish there was a little window where we could check in on a daily basis!:blush:


----------



## bev_2012

Good luck today caitlen know how nervous you must be got mine 2morrow and I'm already feeling the nervs hope all goes well x


----------



## bev_2012

LaylaShawn said:


> I hope no one minds me posting this. I'm just so excited!!! :happydance:

Congrats layla :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Caitlen- GL with your ultrasound today!! You wont need it though I am sure you will see the lil one growing away in there 

To those that are in the dreaded 2ww FX you get your BFP soon. I couldn&#8217;t resist the urge to test within a day or 2 of transfer I was already peeing on anything I could find.

AFM- No more bleeding or spotting and I am thanking my lucky stars! The genetics counselor called me yesterday and scheduled my harmony test and NT test for next week.. I cant wait. I have been very fortunate with having 4 different doctors as they all want ultrasounds LOL. By the end of September I will have seen the babies 6 times! Wow and I was worried about not getting enough ultrasounds.

Hope everyone else is doing well. H&H 9 months to the mommys to be out there.


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Caitlen- GL with your ultrasound today!! You wont need it though I am sure you will see the lil one growing away in there
> 
> To those that are in the dreaded 2ww FX you get your BFP soon. I couldnt resist the urge to test within a day or 2 of transfer I was already peeing on anything I could find.
> 
> AFM- No more bleeding or spotting and I am thanking my lucky stars! The genetics counselor called me yesterday and scheduled my harmony test and NT test for next week.. I cant wait. I have been very fortunate with having 4 different doctors as they all want ultrasounds LOL. By the end of September I will have seen the babies 6 times! Wow and I was worried about not getting enough ultrasounds.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. H&H 9 months to the mommys to be out there.

Brandy, I know what you mean. I've had 4 ultrasounds with 2 more scheduled in the next couple of weeks. This is actually the longest I've gone without seeing the babies...2 1/2 weeks!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Caitlen- GL with your ultrasound today!! You wont need it though I am sure you will see the lil one growing away in there
> 
> To those that are in the dreaded 2ww FX you get your BFP soon. I couldnt resist the urge to test within a day or 2 of transfer I was already peeing on anything I could find.
> 
> AFM- No more bleeding or spotting and I am thanking my lucky stars! The genetics counselor called me yesterday and scheduled my harmony test and NT test for next week.. I cant wait. I have been very fortunate with having 4 different doctors as they all want ultrasounds LOL. By the end of September I will have seen the babies 6 times! Wow and I was worried about not getting enough ultrasounds.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. H&H 9 months to the mommys to be out there.
> 
> Brandy, I know what you mean. I've had 4 ultrasounds with 2 more scheduled in the next couple of weeks. This is actually the longest I've gone without seeing the babies...2 1/2 weeks!Click to expand...

haha yes my longest was 21 days and it was an ETERNITY! But within 16 days I get to see the babies 3 times thats going to be fun haha


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Caitlen- GL with your ultrasound today!! You wont need it though I am sure you will see the lil one growing away in there
> 
> To those that are in the dreaded 2ww FX you get your BFP soon. I couldnt resist the urge to test within a day or 2 of transfer I was already peeing on anything I could find.
> 
> AFM- No more bleeding or spotting and I am thanking my lucky stars! The genetics counselor called me yesterday and scheduled my harmony test and NT test for next week.. I cant wait. I have been very fortunate with having 4 different doctors as they all want ultrasounds LOL. By the end of September I will have seen the babies 6 times! Wow and I was worried about not getting enough ultrasounds.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. H&H 9 months to the mommys to be out there.
> 
> Brandy, I know what you mean. I've had 4 ultrasounds with 2 more scheduled in the next couple of weeks. This is actually the longest I've gone without seeing the babies...2 1/2 weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> haha yes my longest was 21 days and it was an ETERNITY! But within 16 days I get to see the babies 3 times thats going to be fun hahaClick to expand...

It's fun to see them change so quickly from week to week.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Congrats Layla! That's a strong bfp! 

Cs- hope this week goes quickly for you ;). Fx! 

Thinking of you Caitlin - cant wait to hear if you have 2 little beans in there! :)


----------



## LaylaShawn

cs2001 - I had the same feelings about coughing and sneezing. It's silly but after all we been through, we obsess over everything. 

Mells - Thanks!! It's great you get to see your babies so often!

Caitlenc - Thanks! How was your ultrasound? How are you feeling?

Bev and W8ing - Thanks! 

Brandy - Wonderful the bleeding stopped! You see your babies a lot! That's awesome.


----------



## caitlenc

Well, girls, it's twins.:dohh:

Both sacs and poles measuring 5w6d ( I am 6w1d). Baby A had a little flickering heartbeat. No heartbeat detected on Baby B, but doctor said it was farther back and harder to see, so nothing to worry about. I will be honest, I really thought/hoped it was just 1, so my reaction was mixed. I have had some time to digest the news, and I am cautiously excited. Doctor said it's still super early, and we have a 25-30 percent chance one will vanish. I go back late next week for a second ultrasound, so fingers crossed we'll see 2 little beans with good strong heartbeats!:thumbup:


----------



## W8ing4ours

Caitlin, congrats on seeing your babies! I imagine how scary hearing its twins must be, so don't feel guilt for feeling overwhelmed, I'm sure most women would feel a bit scared. I have a few acquaintances with twins and I'm jealous of how close their babies are, I wish my Maddie had a lifelong playmate her exact same age. :hugs: I'm so happy you got good news today ;)


----------



## Galen

Yay! Congrats Caitlen! Fun!


----------



## Mells54

Caitlen, welcome to the twins club!!!


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, thanks, ladies!:blush:

I'm still in shock! The next week will be hard, waiting to see them again! I appreciate all the support, it means the world!:flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

caitlenc said:


> Well, girls, it's twins.:dohh:
> 
> Both sacs and poles measuring 5w6d ( I am 6w1d). Baby A had a little flickering heartbeat. No heartbeat detected on Baby B, but doctor said it was farther back and harder to see, so nothing to worry about. I will be honest, I really thought/hoped it was just 1, so my reaction was mixed. I have had some time to digest the news, and I am cautiously excited. Doctor said it's still super early, and we have a 25-30 percent chance one will vanish. I go back late next week for a second ultrasound, so fingers crossed we'll see 2 little beans with good strong heartbeats!:thumbup:

Oh my lord.. The twin explosion the last few months is awesome! Congratulations :happydance: I was totally freaked at first about mine but the last few weeks I just realized everything will be just fine.


----------



## LaylaShawn

Congratulations Caitlen!!!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!

Lots of twin mommies in this thread!


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats Cait !!! Hope your scan next week is fine :)!! 
Thinks normal tO feel like that some women wish for twins and others are super catious !! Xxx


----------



## Blue12

Congrats Caitlen. I was the same as you. Kind of just imagined one so when they showed me the two on the screen I was so shocked and the scan tech was so happy. Lol

Then once the idea is in your head you become very protective if them. But I'm still absolutely overwhelmed with the thought of how little sleep ill get and what it will be like for breast feeding and my daughters reaction and having 3 children under 2.5 years old. Omg lol. And yet I do feel very lucky


----------



## bev_2012

Congrats caitlen how exciting this thread has been bitten by the twin bug its amazing,must be so scary for you all but you are all strong women and so will those babies be,afm I'm off for my scan in an hour so nervous hardly slept will post once I know how my bean is praying this hematoma has gone or at least shrunk x


----------



## bettybee1

Bev hope your Scan goes okay today hunnie xxz


----------



## bev_2012

Just had my scan baby is fine has a beatiful heart beat although she didn't tell me how many beats per min,she said baby is the right size for 6weeks and 3days :) and my bleed is almost gone :) never been more happy x


----------



## bettybee1

Awww. Congrats bev am half everything has turned good for you pregnant ladies xxx


----------



## LaylaShawn

Congratulations Bev! I'm glad your little baby is doing well. Wonderful news!

I'm off to the doctor for my beta!

Good Morning Ladies!


----------



## Mells54

Good luck Layla!

Congrats Bev!


----------



## caitlenc

Bev, what great news!!! So happy for you!

Good luck with your beta, Layla, let us know as soon as you hear!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bev- What great news&#8230; I am so happy to hear. That can be so scary!

Layla- GL I cant wait to hear!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls. Sorry for being MIA lately. Congrats on all the twins and babies and being PUPO! This is so exciting! I love reading about all of you girls. And those who haven't gotten their yet, we will soon enough! 

AFM, I am scheduled for my hysteroscopy/polepectomy for Sept 18th. Almost there. Right now on birth control until after the procedure. Once done then they will prepare me for the transfer. Looks like it will be around October 19th. They told me that they would only be transferring one embryo this time. I wish it was October already. I am a bit looney so I calculated the timing of everything if I have the transfer the 19th and everything sticks. If the bean sticks, then I can announce around Christmas! Why am I doing this to myself? Well cuz it's going to happen an I really really want this! Oh girls, I just want to join the preggo group already, it's been too long.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Yay Bev - so glad your SCH is almost gone, I cant wait to hear the same news! So happy for you :)

Blonde - hoping the next month or so goes quickly for you, im sure this will be YOUR cycle :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blond- Hoping that time flies for you and that you get your BFP to announce at Christmas!! How fun would that be. Gl on your hysteroscopy.


----------



## bettybee1

Layla- gl for bloods !! 

W8ing - when Is ur scan hun?? 

Blonde- gl with your hyst !!!! Hope your transfer time comes round fast !!!! You had 14 frosties didnt you ?? 

Do you know how many the thaw at a time ? 




As you know my 3rd cycle is at a diff clinic so some
Of the drugs are different !! 

Now they have given me supercer(beurslin) too take a injection as trigger ?? :/ then on the day off egg collection take a 1500mlu of pregnal ? Anyone heard of this ? :| !!! Xxxx


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi Betty -thanks for asking, I only have a few days to go, my next scan in Monday at 11. Im not sure how much Ill find out at that appointment though, it isnt with my Dr, its with an ultrasound tech and they are just calling it a "viability scan" - i hate that term! I feel really positive though, these last few days I finally "feel" pregnant, everything smells and tastes disgusting (except for peaches!) :) So i feel like it will be fine, but my Dr said the tech isnt supposed to give me details, so I think I have to wait until Tuesday to hear from my Dr. Still bleeding brown every day, all day, had a few clots yesterday, but nothing red, so I think its still just the old clot dissipating...


----------



## bettybee1

Aww not too long too wait then hunnie :D! 

I'll have my fingers and toes crossed for you that everything is healthy & the brown bloods is just old coming away !! Xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Betty- Essentially they are having you trigger with one HCG and then doing a booster shot with another. The booster shots are suppose to aid in the lining/implantation.


----------



## bettybee1

Brandy thanks you are a great source of info lol ;) !! Let's hope this cycle ends in my BFP:D!!!!!! PMA!!!! X


----------



## Rosie06

wow caitlen great news on the twins!!! this is the ultimate twin mummy thread

betty & blond good luck with your next cycle :D

waiting yay for some symptoms makes it feel a bit more real!

brandy blue mells hope you and your babies are all doing ok x

im just in the wait to find out when my scan will be I just cant let myself believe its all real until I see it/them on the screen still poas every other day lol cant help myself! x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Rosie06 said:


> wow caitlen great news on the twins!!! this is the ultimate twin mummy thread
> 
> betty & blond good luck with your next cycle :D
> 
> waiting yay for some symptoms makes it feel a bit more real!
> 
> brandy blue mells hope you and your babies are all doing ok x
> 
> im just in the wait to find out when my scan will be I just cant let myself believe its all real until I see it/them on the screen still poas every other day lol cant help myself! x

I couldnt help myself even after having an HCG I had to keep POAS daily for atleast a week after I got my BFP  Then I would test randomly. I was in shock. I finally stopped after my first ultrasound at 5w6d LOL


----------



## LaylaShawn

Blonde - hope this month goes fast and you get your BFP next cycle!

W8 - hoping all is well with your scan on Monday!

Well ladies, I'm officially pregnant! My beta is 157!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

LaylaShawn said:


> Blonde - hope this month goes fast and you get your BFP next cycle!
> 
> W8 - hoping all is well with your scan on Monday!
> 
> Well ladies, I'm officially pregnant! My beta is 157!!

Thats an awesome #!!! 

Will you be joining the twin club? HAH


----------



## LaylaShawn

Hahaha... Brandy I thought about that. We transferred 1 embryo. The chances it split are low( I think)! I'm praying my beta doubles. I go back Saturday!


----------



## ~Brandy~

LaylaShawn said:


> Hahaha... Brandy I thought about that. We transferred 1 embryo. The chances it split are low( I think)! I'm praying my beta doubles. I go back Saturday!

I am sure you will do great. Thats an awesome starting point for a singleton :)


----------



## W8ing4ours

wonderful beta Layla, yay!


----------



## caitlenc

Great beta, Layla!!!


----------



## LaylaShawn

Thanks Ladies! :cloud9:


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Layla! That is an awesome beta for a singleton.


----------



## sunshine8

Hello pretty ladies,

I did hpt 3 times this morning, I know its ridiculous, but please here me out 

so its 8dp3dt for me today, I woke up at 5 in the morning, did a test and got a very very faint second line. Did another test at 6 and got another faint line. Then I ate a banana and wen to bed again and woke up at 9, and then did another test and this time no line :(.

what do you ladies infer from these varying results? do you think the faint lines were result of HCG trigger and was gone by morning 9 clock?

please help poor me, going nuts here


----------



## Mells54

Sunshine, I think it might be too early to get clear results. Hcg is most concentrated in the morning or after holding your pee for awhile. That's why they say to use first morning urine. I think you should see what you get tomorrow. Hopefully the line will be darker than this morning. I do not think it is trigger still left. Good luck!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sunshine- You have probably seen the term FMU First Morning Urine and SMU Second Morning Urine&#8230;. These 2 are the strongest HCG due to the concentration in the bladder from overnight. This early in the game I would stick with just the results from FMU. It wouldn&#8217;t be the trigger still and the trigger surely wouldn&#8217;t have left within just a couple hours. See what 1 test looks like tomorrow.


----------



## sweetcurly79

Ladies,
I'm going to crash your thread and ask for opinions on the line I see on my Wondfo test.

I am 7dp a 6 day FET of a good-grade blast (not hatching at time of transfer).
Yesterday I could see a hint of a line on Wondfo tests after 15 minutes (way past the recommended time for reading a test..:blush:). I kept on hoping I wasn't out yet. Today I saw this line appear within 10 minutes with SMU. My FRER with FMU was a -. I wonder whether it's just an evap line and I'm just dreaming...
 



Attached Files:







prova1.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ElleT613

sweetcurly79 said:


> Ladies,
> I'm going to crash your thread and ask for opinions on the line I see on my Wondfo test.
> 
> I am 7dp a 6 day FET of a good-grade blast (not hatching at time of transfer).
> Yesterday I could see a hint of a line on Wondfo tests after 15 minutes (way past the recommended time for reading a test..:blush:). I kept on hoping I wasn't out yet. Today I saw this line appear within 10 minutes with SMU. My FRER with FMU was a -. I wonder whether it's just an evap line and I'm just dreaming...

Hello!

It's a little bit blurry when enlarged so it's hard to tell! Sorry I am not much help! Take another one in the morning and see what comes up... I definitely have had some mean old evap lines after letting those things dry before:/ If you are really curious maybe get a digital! Best of luck to you


----------



## ~Brandy~

sweetcurly79 said:


> Ladies,
> I'm going to crash your thread and ask for opinions on the line I see on my Wondfo test.
> 
> I am 7dp a 6 day FET of a good-grade blast (not hatching at time of transfer).
> Yesterday I could see a hint of a line on Wondfo tests after 15 minutes (way past the recommended time for reading a test..:blush:). I kept on hoping I wasn't out yet. Today I saw this line appear within 10 minutes with SMU. My FRER with FMU was a -. I wonder whether it's just an evap line and I'm just dreaming...

When I invert the photo I see a line. I would be more apt to trust the Frer with FMU though.


----------



## ElleT613

Good evening Ladies! 

Layla- Congrats on the great beta result! :)!!

Well I am am 4dp3dt today and am worried because I really dont' have any symptoms?! I mean I guess after seeing the microscopic embryo I realize how teeny tiny every thing is but I wish I just had SOME sign! Sheesh! Did any of you that got BFP's feel completely normal during your TWW? My boobs hurt some but that could be from the progesterone or still lingering from all the IVF meds. I wish I could atleast get a cramp or something!

Thanks Ladies. Trying to keep my hopes up here!


----------



## ~Brandy~

ElleT613 said:


> Good evening Ladies!
> 
> Layla- Congrats on the great beta result! :)!!
> 
> Well I am am 4dp3dt today and am worried because I really dont' have any symptoms?! I mean I guess after seeing the microscopic embryo I realize how teeny tiny every thing is but I wish I just had SOME sign! Sheesh! Did any of you that got BFP's feel completely normal during your TWW? My boobs hurt some but that could be from the progesterone or still lingering from all the IVF meds. I wish I could atleast get a cramp or something!
> 
> Thanks Ladies. Trying to keep my hopes up here!

I have never had a symptom from the start. The only way I know I am pregnant was from seeing ultrasounds and not being able to button my [email protected]!

The doctor said on Monday my uterus is already above my pelvic earlier than expected but I am starting to show. Thank god for big shirts and loose pants!


Really dont sweat it if you dont have symptoms. I say that but I was a nervous wreck about it.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Sunshine - I can't wait to hear about your super dark line tomorrow ;). Keep us updated!!

Elle and curly - fxed , hope everything goes wonderfully for you both :)


----------



## W8ing4ours

Oh brandy - I think it's wonderful you're showing already, I can't wait, I just feel super fat all of a sudden :(. Oh we'll, bring it on, I can't wait for my bump!! ;)


----------



## Prayerful

I am trying to catch up after being away for awhile so forgive me if I miss anyone...

Congrats on the BFP Layla, and congrats on the twins Caitlen! I know it will take a while to sink in but, how exciting!! :)

W8ing, I am so glad things seem to be going well for you. I hope the U/S on Monday confirms what your body is already telling you... that everything is perfect and baby is growing well!!

AFM - I FINALLY got good news for once in an IVF cycle! My u/s went well this morning and my estradiol level was 36.3 which means I am fully suppressed this time!! I get to start my stims tomorrow and I am just so excited and hopeful that I will get to go all the way through with this cycle. :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> I am trying to catch up after being away for awhile so forgive me if I miss anyone...
> 
> Congrats on the BFP Layla, and congrats on the twins Caitlen! I know it will take a while to sink in but, how exciting!! :)
> 
> W8ing, I am so glad things seem to be going well for you. I hope the U/S on Monday confirms what your body is already telling you... that everything is perfect and baby is growing well!!
> 
> AFM - I FINALLY got good news for once in an IVF cycle! My u/s went well this morning and my estradiol level was 36.3 which means I am fully suppressed this time!! I get to start my stims tomorrow and I am just so excited and hopeful that I will get to go all the way through with this cycle. :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!

Oh thats fantastic news!! More BFPs come I love it :)


----------



## bettybee1

Awww good luck prayful am hoping the rest off your cycle goes just aswell!!! :D x


----------



## Mells54

Great news Prayerful!

Brandy, I can't believe you are showing already. I just look bloated! Still wearing my regular jeans and clothes.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Great news Prayerful!
> 
> Brandy, I can't believe you are showing already. I just look bloated! Still wearing my regular jeans and clothes.

Oh you're lucky haha. Had a spare tire or muffin top up until last week... It's horrible I am not used to that. Then that went down and I was laying in bed and realized my lower abdomen was raised and it was rock solid right above pelvic. When the doctor was examining me on Tuesday he made a comment that my uterus had already raised up.

I was glad him confirmed it because I thought I was imagining things.

This will be our 3rd and 4th kiddo though.. it's just been 18 years since I was pregnant I cant remember what to expect!


----------



## bettybee1

Aww it's great ur showing brandy !! 18 years gosh ! 

If you don't mind me asking was this ur 1st ivf ? X


----------



## ~Brandy~

bettybee1 said:


> Aww it's great ur showing brandy !! 18 years gosh !
> 
> If you don't mind me asking was this ur 1st ivf ? X

Nope both natural. My dd is 21 and my son is 18. I had my tubes tied and reversed with surgery 4 years ago.. due to the amount of tube I lost in reversal surgery I had losses from bad implantation so we went to IVF.


----------



## bettybee1

Aw sorry about your losses I had 4 last year last one in oct 12 haven't been preg since ;( ! 

Gosh Asif your daughter is 21 same age as me !! 
Bet their exited too be getting 2 lil baby siblings !! It will be ace ! Aww xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

bettybee1 said:


> Aw sorry about your losses I had 4 last year last one in oct 12 haven't been preg since ;( !
> 
> Gosh Asif your daughter is 21 same age as me !!
> Bet their exited too be getting 2 lil baby siblings !! It will be ace ! Aww xxx

Thanks.. haha our kids think were senile :) They are happy for us but they cant believe we are doing this. We spent our entire careers planning early retirement once they were grown. But that has changed a bit :haha:


----------



## bettybee1

Awww so are these babies too the same father off your eldest 2 ? 

My auntie was in Simlar situation she had 3 older children and the age of 39 wanted too try for more he needed ivf but now has her final child !!! She got re-married tho and he didn't have any kids x


----------



## sweetcurly79

~Brandy~ said:


> sweetcurly79 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies,
> I'm going to crash your thread and ask for opinions on the line I see on my Wondfo test.
> 
> I am 7dp a 6 day FET of a good-grade blast (not hatching at time of transfer).
> Yesterday I could see a hint of a line on Wondfo tests after 15 minutes (way past the recommended time for reading a test..:blush:). I kept on hoping I wasn't out yet. Today I saw this line appear within 10 minutes with SMU. My FRER with FMU was a -. I wonder whether it's just an evap line and I'm just dreaming...
> 
> When I invert the photo I see a line. I would be more apt to trust the Frer with FMU though.Click to expand...

This morning the same faintest of the faintest lines appeared on both FRER and IC almost within the time limit. It's just sooo faint....:-/


----------



## bettybee1

You got a picture sweet ? 


Sunshine - any update hunnie ? Xx


----------



## sweetcurly79

bettybee1 said:


> You got a picture sweet ?
> 
> 
> Sunshine - any update hunnie ? Xx

Oh, it's so hard to take a picture of a stick with an iphone....It's blurry :(

I'm hoping I can post a visible line within the next couple of days...


----------



## bettybee1

Okay hunnie I know there Terrible too focus with! X


----------



## W8ing4ours

Prayerful - so glad to hear your good news! I'm so hopeful for you that this cycle will be perfect <3


----------



## Mells54

Sweetcurly, such a hard time when the lines aren't clear. Good luck!


----------



## sunshine8

bettybee1 said:


> You got a picture sweet ?
> 
> 
> Sunshine - any update hunnie ? Xx

Hey Bettybee1, I took test this morning too but for now three consecutive days I had very very faint line and it does not come up immediately, comes after a while. Today is 8dp3dt. I take progesterone suppositories, so my urine contains lot of residuals of progesterone, I am wondering if the faint line I have been seeing is actually an evaporation line and due to presence of progesterone it gets the faint line. 

I feel very helpless :(. I also have no other symptoms either. feeling very down,

Hugs


----------



## caitlenc

Well, ladies, I spent the whole day at the emergency room. This morning in the shower I got horrible shooting cramps. 15minutes later I started bleeding. The ultrasound at the hospital showed baby a with a heartbeat of 130. Baby b has a yolk sac but no apparent fetal pole or heartbeat. I am 6w4d, so it looks unlikely baby b will make it. Bleeding has stopped, still cramping though. Will follow up with my regular doctors this week. I'm so sad about baby b, but grateful for baby a. Now I'm worried that the cramping means I'll lose baby a too.:cry:

Prayers, please.


----------



## Blue12

From everything I read Caitlen is that it's very common for to lose one and the other remain completely unaffected. 

I'm sorry to hear about baby b. that is very sad. Glad to hear baby a is good.


----------



## Mells54

Cait, my RE said that it is not unusual to lose one baby, but very rare to lose both. I'll be praying for you and baby.


----------



## Prayerful

Sweet and Sunshine - I hope this is it for you both! Good luck! :thumbup:

Caitlen, I am so sorry to hear about baby B. As the others have said already, I'm sure baby A will be just fine. I am praying for you.

AFM - I started stims today! I have such a positive feeling about this cycle. I can hardly contain my excitement! :)

Galen, are you still around? How are you doing?


----------



## bev_2012

Caitlen I'm so sorry to hear about baby B,keep positive and rest Baby A will be just fine I'm sure big hugs to you x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Betty- yes same dad we just changed our minds :)

Caitlen- My thoughts are with you and your baby

Prayerful- Thats great to hear that you are having a good experience this cycle!


----------



## bettybee1

Awww brandy ! That's really cute :) !!! 

Cait- I really hope your okay hunnie xxx


----------



## W8ing4ours

Caitlin-- sorry to hear about angel baby B :(. I said a prayer for you and for baby A, get lots of rest and try to stay positive :hugs:


----------



## W8ing4ours

Ultrasound at 9am, hoping for good news!! Bleeding (brown) hasn't let up at all for 17 days, was actually heavier this weekend than its been for awhile, hoping they tell me the clot is almost gone!


----------



## ~Brandy~

W8ing4ours said:


> Ultrasound at 9am, hoping for good news!! Bleeding (brown) hasn't let up at all for 17 days, was actually heavier this weekend than its been for awhile, hoping they tell me the clot is almost gone!

GL tomorrow W8!


----------



## Blue12

Will be thinking about you w8ing xxxx


----------



## bev_2012

Good luck waiting xx


----------



## bettybee1

Good luck w8ing :D wishing everything is perfect for you :) ! 

Hope everyone else is okay ? 

Sunshine how are you ? Have you tested again ? 


Afm- am cd23 today getting very impatient don't even think I have ovulted yet as I haven't had a temp shift so as soon as I do I know ill be 12 days away from stimming !!!!!! Ekkkkk!! 


To the ladies that have been supplemented with estrogen 

Dis you have oral or patches ?? My clinic said they dot really give patches but u would of thought it would be better as it bypasses liver ?? X


----------



## caitlenc

Good luck, W8ing!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi everyone, got to see our sweet beautiful baby today, and the baby was actually moving around!! Heartbeat was 170bpm! :) I wish I had good news about the clot but it appears it has grown in size, and 1 1/2 times as big as it was. I didnt see my Dr today, just saw the ultrasound tech, so I dont know what that means. It cant mean anything bad, it just cant. :(


----------



## bev_2012

W8ing4ours said:


> Hi everyone, got to see our sweet beautiful baby today, and the baby was actually moving around!! Heartbeat was 170bpm! :) I wish I had good news about the clot but it appears it has grown in size, and 1 1/2 times as big as it was. I didnt see my Dr today, just saw the ultrasound tech, so I dont know what that means. It cant mean anything bad, it just cant. :(

That's fantastic news baby is doing so well,the clot will go away iv read it can stay up until 20weeks but will eventually be absorbed or be released from your body,Stay positive your little one is a fighter x


----------



## bettybee1

Glad baby is doing well hunnie !! Obvousliy having a clot their isn't good but as baby is doing so well everyday the chances will get better & better as baby gets bigger and stronger ! X


----------



## caitlenc

Oh, W8ing, I am sure it's so hard, but stay positive! Your baby seems like it's doing great, and I have no doubt all will be fine!!:hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Well, girls, my bleeding has stopped, and today I am feeling much better with almost no cramping. Now I am just counting down the days until Thursday, when we can see our remaining little baby. Hoping she has continued to grow and thrive in there! :thumbup:


----------



## bev_2012

Glad your feeling better caitlen :) x


----------



## sunshine8

Tested today, BFN for me so gutted :8. Wishing all ladies pregnant here H&H 9 months. Take care and hugs


----------



## LaylaShawn

Hello Ladies,

I have not been on all weekend! I coordinated a wedding on Saturday and I was exhausted on Sunday! 

Wow Brandy! Youre showing already! I cant wait to have a bump. Right now Im just bloated from all the medicine.

Hello Prayerful! Im so happy you are moving forward. Please keep us updated. Im praying this is your cycle!

Caitlen, sorry to hear about baby b. Take care of yourself and rest. Im glad baby A is doing well. I hope everything is good on Thursday.

Betty, good luck with this cycle. I hope this is it for you!

W8ing, great news the baby is doing well. Stay positive and try not to stress about the clot. 

Sunshine, sorry you are feeling sad. How many days post transfer are you. Is it possible it is still early? :hugs:

AFM - My levels are doubling nicely. My beta today was 719! My 6 week ultrasound is scheduled for September 19. I am praying all is well and there is a heartbeat.


----------



## Mells54

Hi ladies! I got to see my babies today! Both measuring a couple days ahead, heart rates were 170 and 160 bpm, and both moving around like crazy. Baby B was do all kinds of flips. This is the first time DH saw them, so he was especially excited!


----------



## ~Brandy~

W8- So glad your LO is doing well. I am sure the clot can be cleared up with time. Atleast you have reasssurance after seeing him/her :)

Cait- I am sure it will be just fine when you go to your next scan. I am so sorry you are going through this.

Sunshine- I am so sorry. Are you sure you're out? When is your OTD? 

Layla- We both have appts on the same day! FX all is well for both of us. 

Mells- Fantastic that DH saw the babies!! How exciting.

AFM- I have my Harmony test tomorrow and my NT scan!! I also am meeting with the periontologist. I get worked up right before every scan because I am so afraid something is wrong :( But I felt better when I got home from work and listened to the babies on my doppler!


----------



## caitlenc

Sunshine, so sorry, hunnie:hugs:

Mells, great news!:happydance:

Brandy, I know everything is still great with your babies. How cool that you can hear them! I can't wait to get to that point!:thumbup:


----------



## W8ing4ours

Caitlin - glad to hear the cramps are gone, cant wait to hear your news Thursday :). 

Mells so glad dh got to see your sweet babies, wonderful to hear everything is going so well! 

Sunshine :hugs: I'm so sorry honey :(

Brandy- what Doppler do you have?

:hugs: to everyone tonight <3


----------



## Prayerful

W8ing4ours said:


> Hi everyone, got to see our sweet beautiful baby today, and the baby was actually moving around!! Heartbeat was 170bpm! :) I wish I had good news about the clot but it appears it has grown in size, and 1 1/2 times as big as it was. I didnt see my Dr today, just saw the ultrasound tech, so I dont know what that means. It cant mean anything bad, it just cant. :(

Yay! So glad the baby is doing so well! Everything will work out just fine with that clot. Don't stress over it. 



caitlenc said:


> Well, girls, my bleeding has stopped, and today I am feeling much better with almost no cramping. Now I am just counting down the days until Thursday, when we can see our remaining little baby. Hoping she has continued to grow and thrive in there! :thumbup:

Good luck on Thursday!



sunshine8 said:


> Tested today, BFN for me so gutted :8. Wishing all ladies pregnant here H&H 9 months. Take care and hugs

:hugs::hugs::hugs:



LaylaShawn said:


> AFM - My levels are doubling nicely. My beta today was 719! My 6 week ultrasound is scheduled for September 19. I am praying all is well and there is a heartbeat.

Great beta! Congrats!



Mells54 said:


> Hi ladies! I got to see my babies today! Both measuring a couple days ahead, heart rates were 170 and 160 bpm, and both moving around like crazy. Baby B was do all kinds of flips. This is the first time DH saw them, so he was especially excited!

So exciting Mells! :happydance:



~Brandy~ said:


> AFM- I have my Harmony test tomorrow and my NT scan!! I also am meeting with the periontologist. I get worked up right before every scan because I am so afraid something is wrong :( But I felt better when I got home from work and listened to the babies on my doppler!

Good luck with the tests tomorrow... and now the countdown begins! About 8-10 days for the results, right?


----------



## ~Brandy~

W8- I bought the sonoline B 3.0 new off ebay for only 50 at 8 weeks. I found the babies the first time at 8w4d.. it's really still hit or miss and takes alot of patience. Should be easier in the next couple weeks. Today was a record I found them in about 5 minutes.

Pray- Yes I believe that it is 8-10 business days though.


----------



## ElleT613

Wow love seeing all the good news on here! 

Brandy- I honestly did not know ou could buy a Doppler to have at home?! That is so cool&#55357;&#56842;

Alright ladiest tonight at 7dp3dt i Took a cheap wondfo test (secretly) and got a faint positive! No squinting necessary! Could this be real?? Do you think it's too early? I triggered on 8/30...


----------



## ~Brandy~

ElleT613 said:


> Wow love seeing all the good news on here!
> 
> Brandy- I honestly did not know ou could buy a Doppler to have at home?! That is so cool&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Alright ladiest tonight at 7dp3dt i Took a cheap wondfo test (secretly) and got a faint positive! No squinting necessary! Could this be real?? Do you think it's too early? I triggered on 8/30...

Your triggers gone.. It's real :) Congrats


----------



## Prayerful

I agree with Brandy... it's real! Congratulations Elle!!


----------



## bettybee1

Elle- it will be real hunnie congrats
!! 

Sunhine- so sorry hunnie hope your holding up okay !!! It's a proper beating when it doesn't work just take some time for yourself ! 

Layla - wow that s a good. Beta good l uk for scan :) 

Mells- awe bet they were jumping all. Over at 13 weeks !! Wahooo glad your partner got too finally see them !!! X


----------



## W8ing4ours

Elle - I think its for real!!! YAY!!! Congrats - let us know if you took another one this morning, :) :) :)


----------



## Mells54

Elle, I got my BFP at 9dp3dt and it was dark. I bet it would have been a squinted two days prior...granted I having twins. But I think this is your BFP!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## caitlenc

Elle, what great news!! Keep testing!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Any update Ellie??


Hope everyone has a fabulous day!!!

AFM- I am doing my NT and Harmony test in 2 hours&#8230; so excited that I get to see the babies for a long time during the ultrasound! Oh and I just noticed I am finally a lime yahoo!!


----------



## W8ing4ours

~Brandy~ said:


> Any update Ellie??
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a fabulous day!!!
> 
> AFM- I am doing my NT and Harmony test in 2 hours so excited that I get to see the babies for a long time during the ultrasound! Oh and I just noticed I am finally a lime yahoo!!

Ahhhh! That's the best!! I CANT wait to be a lime!!! :)


----------



## ElleT613

Hi all!! Wow thanks so much I am so excited I hope it's a sticky bean!! I haven't told my husband yet; I am going to take a test tomorrow morning with him before we go to work, I'll let you all know how it goes! My Beta isn't until Friday!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Brandy - I just ordered my doppler, did it work for you at 10 wks?


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, congrats on being a lime!!!!! I'm a lemon this week!


----------



## ~Brandy~

W8ing4ours said:


> Brandy - I just ordered my doppler, did it work for you at 10 wks?

Yes, it takes patience and learning what the different sounds are theres the placenta, your HB, then the arteries and the blood running to and from the placenta... The baby sounds like a quick gallop you will know it when you hear it..

Update- I just did my NT testing and both babies were well within the norm they were .6 on both!! Yay so happy!

During the ultrasound the little boogers wouldnt sit still haha. The tech was having so much fun we spent 1.5 hours viewing them. She flipped it to 3D as well and we got to view them that way. She put all the pictures on CD it was really neat.

Her and the doctor told me they felt 75% chance it was B/G twin but that we were doing a blood test and would get the gender within 8-10 days so we shall see!!


The babies were measuring ahead of schedule at 11W6D.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## LaylaShawn

Congrats Ella! Hope you have great beta numbers on Friday. good luck! keep us posted. 

brandy wonderful news about your scan today. I'm eager to know the sex of your twins. I can't believe you are a lime already and Mells is a lemon. I'm only an apple seed!!!

Hugs to everyone!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Brandy that's wonderful news, I'm so anxious to get testing done too. It will be interesting to see if they are right about BG combo, how perfect!! ;)


----------



## ~Brandy~

LaylaShawn said:


> Congrats Ella! Hope you have great beta numbers on Friday. good luck! keep us posted.
> 
> brandy wonderful news about your scan today. I'm eager to know the sex of your twins. I can't believe you are a lime already and Mells is a lemon. I'm only an apple seed!!!
> 
> Hugs to everyone!

:hugs: You gotta start somewhere :) Why not a seed :happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Okay, Ladies, I need you to talk me off of a ledge here. :wacko:

I woke up suddenly at 4 this morning after rolling onto my stomach in bed. At first, I didn't know what had woken me up, and then it hit me: my boobs felt totally normal. They have been KILLING me for weeks, and all of a sudden, they didn't hurt at all.:shrug::shrug:

I am now absolutely terrified that this loss of symptoms means I have lost Baby A as well. We have an ultrasound scheduled tomorrow, but I am in a complete panic.:nope:

My boobs are slightly sore again now, but nothing like they have been. Any thoughts? Do you think this means I am losing both babies?:cry::cry:


----------



## W8ing4ours

Awe Caitlin, no no. Symptoms come and go, my boobs don't hurt anymore either and I thought the same thing but its not true. Your hormone levels are adjusting, body is adjusting, etc. just wait, next week they'll hurt again! :hugs: I hope today goes quickly for you, I know how hard the worry can be.


----------



## bev_2012

Caitlen I'm the same my boobs have gone less sore they were really really sore last week now not so sore,this is tmi but when I put my cyclogest in I get a brown stained liquid/cream which is totally freaking me out as iv read cyclogest can hold of a MC bleed,my scan isn't for a week,I know brown normally means old blood but if the cyclogest is holding off an mc bleed then it will be brown as its stayed in a while?? I'm so scared.hope your scan goes well 2morrow x


----------



## caitlenc

Bev, I have the same thing! Some really dark, clumpy discharge comes out periodically, especially after I've put in my progesterone! I have heard this is normal, so trying not to worry. I feel like no matter what, the worrying never stops!:dohh:


----------



## bev_2012

I know caitlen I feel like if its not spotting its cramps,if its not cramp its lack of symptoms as iv not got sickness ect just tired a lot.I'm showing already so a lot of people know now and I'm paranoide that they shouldn't know as its not 12weeks I know that's silly as its superstition but I worry about everything at the min x


----------



## ElleT613

Hi Girls,

Well here's a dramatic story for you...


So that pregnancy test I took on Monday that gave me my "BFP" was actually an ovulation test. I hadn't taken either in a few months so didnt' even think about what I was actually using ( I just pulled what I thought was a Wondfo out of my old TTC drawer). Yesterday- I took another hpt (a real one this time) to be sure I was going to have a BFP when my hubby and I were testing this morning. It came back negative. Not until late last night when I was trying to go to sleep did it actually occur to me what I had done. I was crushed. I sat up until 1am trying to muffle my tears while my husband slept next to me... knowing he had all the hope in the world that our first IVF was going to work, while deep down I knew it was probably over just about killed me.

This morning I took a test with him there. BFN. While of course we were both extremely sad-- I think we both still had a glimmer of hope that maybe 9dp3dt was still early. That is until I started spotting this morning and by 3pm it turned into a full blown period.

I just can't believe we are at this point. Honestly, I thought doing IVF was a little aggressive for us in the first place. Has anyone had a failed IVF than gone on to a successful one? I just dont' know if I can go through this emotional roller coaster again. We only have one little frozen embie... Thank you for all your support <3


----------



## Mells54

Elle, I'm sorry to hear your story. I know it seems like it will never happen, and the EVERYONE else seems to get a BFP the first time around (that's exactly how I felt my first and second cycles), it just isn't true. I'm pregnant after my third cycle. Cycle 1 cancelled due to low response...cycle 2 postponed due to ovulating during DR...cycle 2B was a BFN. This time, although we used donor eggs, I got my BFP and some frosties. Please don't lose hope, there are so many people that need a second or third time in order for things to stick. I'm sending lots of hugs and positive thoughts your way. I know how you feel I was there.


----------



## Blue12

I'm sorry for the devastating shock Elle. I had my first cycle unsuccessful. But then second and third cycle successful. As devastating as it all is right now please don't lose hope xxxxx


----------



## LaylaShawn

ElleT613 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Well here's a dramatic story for you...
> 
> 
> So that pregnancy test I took on Monday that gave me my "BFP" was actually an ovulation test. I hadn't taken either in a few months so didnt' even think about what I was actually using ( I just pulled what I thought was a Wondfo out of my old TTC drawer). Yesterday- I took another hpt (a real one this time) to be sure I was going to have a BFP when my hubby and I were testing this morning. It came back negative. Not until late last night when I was trying to go to sleep did it actually occur to me what I had done. I was crushed. I sat up until 1am trying to muffle my tears while my husband slept next to me... knowing he had all the hope in the world that our first IVF was going to work, while deep down I knew it was probably over just about killed me.
> 
> This morning I took a test with him there. BFN. While of course we were both extremely sad-- I think we both still had a glimmer of hope that maybe 9dp3dt was still early. That is until I started spotting this morning and by 3pm it turned into a full blown period.
> 
> I just can't believe we are at this point. Honestly, I thought doing IVF was a little aggressive for us in the first place. Has anyone had a failed IVF than gone on to a successful one? I just dont' know if I can go through this emotional roller coaster again. We only have one little frozen embie... Thank you for all your support <3

:hugs: Sorry you are feeling sad. Take time to take care of yourself. I hear FET's are not as stressful. :hugs:


caitlenc said:


> Okay, Ladies, I need you to talk me off of a ledge here. :wacko:
> 
> I woke up suddenly at 4 this morning after rolling onto my stomach in bed. At first, I didn't know what had woken me up, and then it hit me: my boobs felt totally normal. They have been KILLING me for weeks, and all of a sudden, they didn't hurt at all.:shrug::shrug:
> 
> I am now absolutely terrified that this loss of symptoms means I have lost Baby A as well. We have an ultrasound scheduled tomorrow, but I am in a complete panic.:nope:
> 
> My boobs are slightly sore again now, but nothing like they have been. Any thoughts? Do you think this means I am losing both babies?:cry::cry:

My symptoms come and go too. My boobs were hurting so bad last week and I was experiencing m/s. This week.... no symptoms at all. Try not to worry. I've read its normal for symptoms to come and go. :hugs:


----------



## W8ing4ours

Oh Elle, I'm so sorry. I can't imagine your shock when you realized you had taken an ovulation test :( of all the women I know that have gone through IVF (4 personally) only 1 had a bfp on their first try. 2 of them didn't get a bfp until the 3rd fresh cycle! Please don't give up hope, your baby is coming, just not this cycle. When you DO meet your sweet baby someday, it will all make sense, the crazy and hard timing of it all. :hugs:


----------



## ElleT613

Thank you all so much for the kind words <3 You definitely make me realize I am not alone. XOXO


----------



## ~Brandy~

:hugs:


ElleT613 said:


> Thank you all so much for the kind words <3 You definitely make me realize I am not alone. XOXO


----------



## bettybee1

Elle- am really sorry hunnie heartbreaking !! Was your period early then if it came 9dt3dt ?? 
Am going onto my 3rd cycle now and tbh I think I'll keep doing them till I get my BFP and live birth !!!! 

Its a hard pill too swallow ! It was defiantly harder on the 1st round when it failed & the second I was like yeah its upsetting but gotta move forward ! 

My period has come super early both cycles so this gives me hope if it's resolved my cycle may work ! Xxx



Brandy- glad your babies are doing fab !! Can't wait too hear about the sex ekkk!!! X


----------



## sunshine8

Hello Ladies,

Just wanted to confirm that it is a BFN for me, got my periods yesterday. Spoke to the nurse this morning , she said to stop the progesterone pill. We will have to wait one cycle and then again go for a FET. I am so devastated, can't do anything, feeling so helpless and hopeless.

Elle, I know how you feeling hun, I exactly know the pain, I am going through it :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mells54

Sunshine, I'm sorry. This is such a hard thing to go through. Good luck on your FET, and just know you are not alone. Many of us have been there before. :hug:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sunshine and Elle- My thoughts are with you both.. I am so very sorry.


----------



## caitlenc

Sunshine and Elle, so very sorry for you both. Hang in there, girls, I truly believe your time will come!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Okay, ladies, send prayers my way, please! I have an ultrasound scheduled at 2 today. I am super nervous to find out if Baby A is still hanging on, and if Baby B has started to "vanish" yet. I have had nightmares that we'll go in and find that both babies are gone. :nope::nope:

Trying to be optimistic!:thumbup:


----------



## W8ing4ours

So sorry Sunshine :hugs: :(

Thinking of you today Caitlen :hugs:


----------



## bev_2012

Good luck caitlen hope all goes well,I went to a an e as was worried about spotting they checked me over and bloods came back ok,cervix closed and tucked away like it should be have scan mon now aswell as at ivf clinic wed feeling much better now she said the spotting is possibly the old bleed from around baby but my cervix looked a little red so may have been irritated by pessarys can't wait till mon now :)


----------



## Mells54

Cait, good luck. Praying for you!

Bev, I'm glad things are looking so positive. Bleeding is so scary no matter the circumstances.


----------



## bev_2012

The nurse said it maybe just one of those pregnancys that have a lot of spotting since I had cervical cancer cells removed in jan it maybe that my cervix is easily irritated I'm Hoping she's right,glad to have two scans next week though will keep me going for a little while :)


----------



## W8ing4ours

Caitlen how did it go? I keep checking... ;)


----------



## ElleT613

Sunshine-- hugs to you too :hugs:

Caitlen- praying for you and good news!


----------



## Prayerful

Oh Elle, I am so sorry to hear your news! That must have been absolutely devastating for you to have gotten that glimmer of hope only to have it taken away. Hang in there. Take time to grieve and then give it a go with your frostie. The same goes for you, Sunshine! Big hugs to you both! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Caitlen, hope everything went well for you today!

Bev, good luck on Monday. I'm sure everything is just fine!!

So, all this talk about multiple failed cycles now has me worried... how many have actually gotten BFPs on IVF #1??

AFM - I have my Stim day 7 scan and labs tomorrow. So far everything has been progressing well. I had a total of about 16 follies on Wed, with 2 larger than the rest. Really hoping the rest have caught up!


----------



## LaylaShawn

:hugs: sunshine and Elle :hugs:

Caitlen, thinking of you. I hope everything went well today. 

Bev, good luck on Monday. 

Prayerful, your cycle seems to be going well. Praying this is your cycle. 

Hello to everyone else. I hope all is well!! :flower:


----------



## bev_2012

Prayerful said:


> Oh Elle, I am so sorry to hear your news! That must have been absolutely devastating for you to have gotten that glimmer of hope only to have it taken away. Hang in there. Take time to grieve and then give it a go with your frostie. The same goes for you, Sunshine! Big hugs to you both! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Caitlen, hope everything went well for you today!
> 
> Bev, good luck on Monday. I'm sure everything is just fine!!
> 
> So, all this talk about multiple failed cycles now has me worried... how many have actually gotten BFPs on IVF #1??
> 
> AFM - I have my Stim day 7 scan and labs tomorrow. So far everything has been progressing well. I had a total of about 16 follies on Wed, with 2 larger than the rest. Really hoping the rest have caught up!

We got our bfp with first Icsi cycle :) everyone is different and I'm sure your bfp is right around the corner :)


----------



## bettybee1

Prayful- I really didn't think I would have too be going on too my 3rd cycle since I it pregnant NATURALLY 4x last year & my daughter :0 !! 

Although know too well that the success rates arne 100% 

I would stay positive thats all you can do loada of periplo get Lucky 1st cycle !!! Look at all the ladies on This thread !! Xxx


----------



## caitlenc

Okay, girls, here's my update. Sorry I didn't get back on last night, I was feeling a bit overwhelmed.

So, Baby A was measuring at 7w 1d, so pretty much on target, just 1 day behind. Heart rate was 145, so looking good.

But here's the thing: We went in expecting Baby B to have started to vanish, and instead the poor little guy has developed a heartbeat! He is measuring at 6w 2d, so a week behind Baby A. His heart rate was only 121. His gestational sac and yolk sac were abnormally large. The doctor said he will definitely vanish, and that Baby A will push him out, but it just feels so weird to have seen his little heart beating away! And to know that, for now, he is still alive in there. It's like having one foot in a world of miscarrying, and one foot in a world of being pregnant. I want to be happy and focus on Baby A, but with Baby B hanging on I can't help but feel sad at the same time.:cry::shrug:

That being said, I am obviously thrilled that Baby A seems to be doing so well, and that I am still pregnant. We have another ultrasound next Friday to see how things are going, so I only have to wait a week.:thumbup:

Anyway, thanks Ladies for all of your concern. It's so nice to have people I can talk to who understand this roller coaster ride!:hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Oh, and Prayerful, I had success on my first IVF cycle, so try to stay positive!


----------



## bev_2012

caitlenc said:


> Okay, girls, here's my update. Sorry I didn't get back on last night, I was feeling a bit overwhelmed.
> 
> So, Baby A was measuring at 7w 1d, so pretty much on target, just 1 day behind. Heart rate was 145, so looking good.
> 
> But here's the thing: We went in expecting Baby B to have started to vanish, and instead the poor little guy has developed a heartbeat! He is measuring at 6w 2d, so a week behind Baby A. His heart rate was only 121. His gestational sac and yolk sac were abnormally large. The doctor said he will definitely vanish, and that Baby A will push him out, but it just feels so weird to have seen his little heart beating away! And to know that, for now, he is still alive in there. It's like having one foot in a world of miscarrying, and one foot in a world of being pregnant. I want to be happy and focus on Baby A, but with Baby B hanging on I can't help but feel sad at the same time.:cry::shrug:
> 
> That being said, I am obviously thrilled that Baby A seems to be doing so well, and that I am still pregnant. We have another ultrasound next Friday to see how things are going, so I only have to wait a week.:thumbup:
> 
> Anyway, thanks Ladies for all of your concern. It's so nice to have people I can talk to who understand this roller coaster ride!:hugs:

Fantastic news on baby A Caitlin, is there a change baby B will grown and catch up? He/ she sounds like a little fighter.Cant imagine how you must be feeling you must be so torn with one baby doing so well and the other not so well hope it all works out well x


----------



## bettybee1

Cait - gald baby a is doing well am sorry about baby b maybe there will be a miracle and the lil baby will hang in tere you never know xxx


----------



## W8ing4ours

It does sound like a roller coaster Caitlen. Im sorry you have to "wait", im sure that is so so hard. I have read so much on the internet about how 1 twin can be an entire week behind in the beginning, so maybe he will be a fighter and hang on too. Im happy for you that baby A is doing so well, hopefully this next week will go quickly for you Caitlen and I pray for you strength through this experience :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

Caitlin, such a difficult time I'm sure. But so much positive news came out of your appt that it is possible Baby B might hang in there. All the best to you, and know we all have had our ups and downs. :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Cait- I am a glass 1/2 full person so in all honesty I think that there is some possibility that baby may catch up. It will be sad times if he/she doesnt but the fact that they are a week behind may become insignifigant in the long run.

I have my fx for you that it is a happy outcome for both babies! If it is not you will have a baby. Chin up I know it's hard and I have you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## Prayerful

I'm so glad for the positive news at your appt Caitlen. Baby B is such a little fighter, and I hope he/she can pull through. Either way I am praying for peace for you. I know how torn you must feel. :hugs:

AFM - At my baseline scan I had 10 follies on the right and 11 on the left. At today's scan, I now have only 3 on the right but still have 9 on the left. Of the 12, there are 4 that are <8mm. So right now it looks like I have 8 contenders. Not bad, but not great either. I'm just super happy that I even have this opportunity! Next scan is Sunday morning, then *hopefully* ER will be on Wednesday!!

One question though... my estradiol was 995 this morning, does that seem low after 6 days of stims?


----------



## caitlenc

Thanks, ladies, for all of your lovely comments. Nothing to do now but try to relax and get to next Friday, when I can see the babies again.

Prayerful, I don't know what my estradiol levels were, so I can't be of much help. Did the doctor seem okay with that number? I think 8 follies is a great number! I had loads of eggs, but in the end it was two good embies that got me here. Remember, it's quality, not quantity!:hugs:


----------



## Prayerful

They didn't seem concerned by it but didn't act like it was great either. Oh, well! Like you said, quality not quantity.


----------



## LaylaShawn

Prayerful,
I wrote down everything from my cycle and just pulled it out. On day 6 of stims my E2 level was 344. I triggered on day 12 and my E2 was 1925. I had 11 follicles 7 mature eggs and 6 fertilized. I got my BFP and it was my first IVF cycle. 
I would say your levels are good. If the doc is not concerned, try not to worry. I'm really pulling for you this cycle!!

Ladies , are any of you posting in the first trimester section? I joined a thread for my edd month but its a little different over there. Can't really put my finger on why!


----------



## W8ing4ours

LaylaShawn said:


> Prayerful,
> I wrote down everything from my cycle and just pulled it out. On day 6 of stims my E2 level was 344. I triggered on day 12 and my E2 was 1925. I had 11 follicles 7 mature eggs and 6 fertilized. I got my BFP and it was my first IVF cycle.
> I would say your levels are good. If the doc is not concerned, try not to worry. I'm really pulling for you this cycle!!
> 
> Ladies , are any of you posting in the first trimester section? I joined a thread for my edd month but its a little different over there. Can't really put my finger on why!

Layla- I've posted a few things in first tri but its not the same as our thread here is it? This is our little IVF family and I love this thread <3

Finally found my little ones heartbeat this morning, directly under my belly button about 4-5 inches down, it was the most perfect sound, 170 bpm, I think it's another girl! Guess we'll see! ;)

Brandy - how many days til you get your test results back now? I go in for my nuchal scan and genetic testing a week from Tuesday, I finally get to see my OB, I can't wait!

Hope everyone is having a lovely evening :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

I agree it's very different talking to people who have gotten pregnant the old fashioned way.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Layla- I post over there but it's just not the same.. I have to avoid any threads that are negative in the title which is about 3/4 of them.

W8- I did my blood test on Tuesday but in the afternoon.. so I assume that wont count.. they said 8-10 BUSINESS days :( So at this point it has only been 3 business days lol. I assume I should get the results about the 24th.


----------



## caitlenc

ooh, Brandy, I can't wait to hear the results!

I agree about the first trimester board, it feels completely different to this one! I lurk there a bit, but haven't really joined in any threads.


----------



## bev_2012

Hi ladies how are you all? Brandy can't wait to hear the results so exciting we've decided to book an early gender scan at 16 weeks seems so far away though,we had a scan today baby had strong heartbeat but measuring 7weeks 2days I'm 8weeks exactly today so hope jelly bean catches up have another scan on we'd at ivf clinic then il be released from there care but as its an NHS hosp we've decided to have baby there so we will go from the ivf clinic to the maternity unit :). I'm sure this bean is a boy hardly any sickness and if I do get it it's for a day then nothing for a week with DD I was always sick also he's been trouble having me panic so much so hopefully a typical boy haha xx


----------



## caitlenc

Oh, I am so glad your scan went well, Bev!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Wow Bev and Cait you're already 8 weeks! Where did the time go?


----------



## Prayerful

Congrats on the great scan today, Bev!

I feel like this thread has become more of a pregnancy thread than an IVF thread. Haha! But hopefully I will be joining you all soon! I just had another scan today. I have follies sizes: 24, 20.5, 19, 18, 17.5, 16, 15, 13.5, 12, 11, 11, and four <10. My estradiol is at 2858. I just did my trigger shots, plus an extra 450 of Follistim. My ER is scheduled for 7am on Wednesday!! I can't believe I've finally made it this far!!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> Congrats on the great scan today, Bev!
> 
> I feel like this thread has become more of a pregnancy thread than an IVF thread. Haha! But hopefully I will be joining you all soon! I just had another scan today. I have follies sizes: 24, 20.5, 19, 18, 17.5, 16, 15, 13.5, 12, 11, 11, and four <10. My estradiol is at 2858. I just did my trigger shots, plus an extra 450 of Follistim. My ER is scheduled for 7am on Wednesday!! I can't believe I've finally made it this far!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

WOW Prayerful what an amazing response :) GL on your ER I am sure it will go beautifully!


----------



## Mells54

Prayerful, things are looking good. I think you will have a very successful ER!


----------



## Prayerful

My doc actually said today that of all her patients, I responded the best. That definitely made me feel more confident! :happydance:


----------



## W8ing4ours

Prayerful - your follies sound great! Sooo many big ones, I can't wait to hear how your cycle goes! Good luck these next few days and keep us posted! 

Bev - so glad your scan went good, your lo will catch up <3


----------



## caitlenc

yay Prayerful!! What a great response! I have no doubt your retrieval will go beautifully. Update us as soon as you feel up to it tomorrow!:happydance:


----------



## bev_2012

Prayerful sounds like a great number good luck on ER. Thanks for the nice words ladies,scan number 2 tomorrow am :) been cramping all day today so bad hopefully the consultant can shed some light as to why I seem to trust the ivf place more than a and e as they know all on what we have been through to get here and what effects it has on the body


----------



## ~Brandy~

I received a call from the doctor today with my blood test results. Both babies look great and no none chromosome abnormalities!! They also told us that both are &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.GIRLS!!!
Were officially team PINK.. and PURPLE haha.


----------



## LaylaShawn

Yay Brandy!!!! So happy to hear (read) your good news!!! Twin girls!!! So exciting!!!!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Brandy! Yay!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Brandy!!!


----------



## Prayerful

How exciting Brandy! Congratulations on the twin girls!!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Prayerful, when's the ER?


----------



## caitlenc

Aw,Brandy, how exciting!! Little girls, so wonderful!


----------



## caitlenc

Bev, good luck today, update us as soon as you can!


----------



## caitlenc

Prayerful, hope the ER goes well!!


----------



## Prayerful

Hi ladies! ER was this morning at 7am. They collected 9 eggs (from what I remember anyway!). I came home and crashed until like 2pm! Haha! But I really feel pretty good and haven't had to take any pain meds at all. It wasn't nearly as bad as what I made it out to be in my head going into it. I get to hear a fertilization report tomorrow morning!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats Prayer! Glad to hear the retrieval went well :) 9 is a great #. Cant wait to hear your report.. you will be PUPO shortly.


----------



## LaylaShawn

Congratulations!! Glad it went well for you. Keep us posted on your fertilization report. good luck!!


----------



## Blue12

Great number prayerful !!!!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Sounds like it went great prayerful, so glad! Rest up, you'll be pupo in a couple days!! ;)


----------



## bev_2012

Hi ladies had my "viability" scan at the ivf place yesterday got to see our gorgeous baby that looks like a little mouse (got a pic) they have re dated me as 7weeks 5days (today) they not going from 1st day of last af going from date started stimms didn't really understand why but she said everything is perfect baby is growing really well and heart beat was fantastic we got to hear it best sound iv ever heard been released to the maternity unit now,The nurse giggled at how much I'm showing already I look about 3months but so long as baby is growing I don't mind I'd be as big as a house for this little one :)


----------



## caitlenc

Prayerful said:


> Hi ladies! ER was this morning at 7am. They collected 9 eggs (from what I remember anyway!). I came home and crashed until like 2pm! Haha! But I really feel pretty good and haven't had to take any pain meds at all. It wasn't nearly as bad as what I made it out to be in my head going into it. I get to hear a fertilization report tomorrow morning!

Great news, Prayerful! Can't wait to hear your fertilization report!:happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

bev_2012 said:


> Hi ladies had my "viability" scan at the ivf place yesterday got to see our gorgeous baby that looks like a little mouse (got a pic) they have re dated me as 7weeks 5days (today) they not going from 1st day of last af going from date started stimms didn't really understand why but she said everything is perfect baby is growing really well and heart beat was fantastic we got to hear it best sound iv ever heard been released to the maternity unit now,The nurse giggled at how much I'm showing already I look about 3months but so long as baby is growing I don't mind I'd be as big as a house for this little one :)

Aw, Bev, what fantastic news!:happydance: So pleased for you! I have my scan tomorrow afternoon. I am nervous to see if Baby B has made his exit, and if Baby A is still going strong. I am wondering how long it will be before I am released to my OB, if maybe they'll keep me longer at my RE due to the vanishing twin. Did they tell you to come off progesterone yet?


----------



## bev_2012

Hi caitlen,yes I have to take 2 still up until 10weeks then reduce to one till 12weeks then none from 12 weeks on :),good luck for your scan xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have another scan today at 2pm!! I cant wait to see them :) 

But I am so spoiled this is my 6th scan... Now I wont have another scan for 6 weeks after today.


----------



## Prayerful

bev_2012 said:


> Hi ladies had my "viability" scan at the ivf place yesterday got to see our gorgeous baby that looks like a little mouse (got a pic) they have re dated me as 7weeks 5days (today) they not going from 1st day of last af going from date started stimms didn't really understand why but she said everything is perfect baby is growing really well and heart beat was fantastic we got to hear it best sound iv ever heard been released to the maternity unit now,The nurse giggled at how much I'm showing already I look about 3months but so long as baby is growing I don't mind I'd be as big as a house for this little one :)

Bev, that is fantastic! Congratulations!!



caitlenc said:


> Aw, Bev, what fantastic news!:happydance: So pleased for you! I have my scan tomorrow afternoon. I am nervous to see if Baby B has made his exit, and if Baby A is still going strong. I am wondering how long it will be before I am released to my OB, if maybe they'll keep me longer at my RE due to the vanishing twin. Did they tell you to come off progesterone yet?

Good luck with the scan tomorrow. I am still praying for you.



~Brandy~ said:


> I have another scan today at 2pm!! I cant wait to see them :)
> 
> But I am so spoiled this is my 6th scan... Now I wont have another scan for 6 weeks after today.

Enjoy!! :)

AFM - I got my fert report a little bit ago... Of the 9 collected, only 6 were mature, and 5 fertilized through ICSI. I'll get another update sometime tomorrow morning. Praying all 5 continue to thrive!


----------



## caitlenc

Prayerful said:


> bev_2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies had my "viability" scan at the ivf place yesterday got to see our gorgeous baby that looks like a little mouse (got a pic) they have re dated me as 7weeks 5days (today) they not going from 1st day of last af going from date started stimms didn't really understand why but she said everything is perfect baby is growing really well and heart beat was fantastic we got to hear it best sound iv ever heard been released to the maternity unit now,The nurse giggled at how much I'm showing already I look about 3months but so long as baby is growing I don't mind I'd be as big as a house for this little one :)
> 
> Bev, that is fantastic! Congratulations!!
> 
> 
> 
> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Aw, Bev, what fantastic news!:happydance: So pleased for you! I have my scan tomorrow afternoon. I am nervous to see if Baby B has made his exit, and if Baby A is still going strong. I am wondering how long it will be before I am released to my OB, if maybe they'll keep me longer at my RE due to the vanishing twin. Did they tell you to come off progesterone yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck with the scan tomorrow. I am still praying for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I have another scan today at 2pm!! I cant wait to see them :)
> 
> But I am so spoiled this is my 6th scan... Now I wont have another scan for 6 weeks after today.Click to expand...
> 
> Enjoy!! :)
> 
> AFM - I got my fert report a little bit ago... Of the 9 collected, only 6 were mature, and 5 fertilized through ICSI. I'll get another update sometime tomorrow morning. Praying all 5 continue to thrive!Click to expand...

5 is a perfectly good number! Remember, it only takes 1!!:thumbup:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Cait- I am wishing you the very best today!

Prayer- 56% fertilize rate is good with icsi! FX for you but I dont think you will need it you will be PUPO soon :)


----------



## Blue12

Prayerful amazing numbers. 5/6 fertilized is amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mells54

Prayerful, that is a great report! PUPO here you come!

Bev, such an amazing thing hearing that heartbeat.

Cait, all the best for your scan.

Brandy, wow you have to wait 6 weeks!

AFM, I had my scan this morning too. Both babies are doing fabulous. She also told me my uterus is the size of someone at least 18 weeks! But with two that's normal. They also were pretty confident in the gender of one. Until I get the official results on both we are staying team yellow! I'm scheduled with the periantologist on 8 Oct and the OB again on 17 Oct.


----------



## Cjohnson13

I hate that today I don't get. Report on my embies , 9 out of 11 fertilized and I won't get another report till tomorrow I just pray they Are all browning strong but it can help but worry, prayerful that's a great number! We are practically waiting together!!


----------



## Rosie06

Sorry girls not been able to get on here for pretty much 2 weeks my internet went belly up and then weve had a little 3night break just got back today :D
so much seems to be going on!!!

prayerful what great numbers any idea on when you will be pupo and with how many exciting times ahead for you :D

Brandy OMG twin girls how fantastic!!! are those results 100% then amazing how they can tell you so early!

mells glad to here you are doing well wont be long till you will be feeling them move about are you staying team yellow all the way or will you find out a bit further down the line?


blue how are you getting on?

caitlen hope all goes well for you at next scan x

bev how amazing are the scans such good news for you! 

cjohnson how awful that you don't get a report today id of just phoned and pleaded ignorant lol fingers crossed they are all going strong still!

apologies to anyone ive missed hard catching up on 2weeks worth :)

AFM feeling completely worn out especially after our city break it was none stop walking even fell asleep in starbucks yesterday afternoon while DH and DD played on the ipad :/ anyway I have my scan date originally for Wednesday but the time was no good with work so phoned scan dept direct and managed to get in on Monday, feeling scared anxious excited pretty much every emotion going just pray everything is ok x


----------



## Mells54

Rosie, so glad to hear from you. I know what you mean about the range of emotions...you will always worry, but as a mom you know that feeling well!

We definitely want to know he gender. It's just to early to be certain right now. If we were having one we would stay team yellow, but with two it's a little harder I think.


----------



## LaylaShawn

ladies, there is so much going on in this thread today. I just love it!

Caitlen, good luck on your scan. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow! keep us posted.

Prayerful, great numbers! Are you doing a 5 day transfer? Fingers crossed and good luck!

Mells, great news both babies are doing well! I can't believe you're 14 weeks already! Time flies.

Cjohn, good luck on your cycle. You'll be PUPO soon!

Hi Rosie, glad everything is going well!

Brandy, can't wait for news on your scan!

AFM, I'm so excited. I had my first scan today. We saw the heartbeat! Maybe now I can relax a little. My next scan is in 2 weeks! I ran into a women who was in my ivf information session. She told me her cycle was unsuccessful. My heart broke for her. She then asked me about my cycle. I lied and told her I was there for a beta to see if I'm pregnant. I did not want to hurt her feelings but I did not want to deny my pregnancy.


----------



## Prayerful

Mells54 said:


> Prayerful, that is a great report! PUPO here you come!
> 
> Bev, such an amazing thing hearing that heartbeat.
> 
> Cait, all the best for your scan.
> 
> Brandy, wow you have to wait 6 weeks!
> 
> AFM, I had my scan this morning too. Both babies are doing fabulous. She also told me my uterus is the size of someone at least 18 weeks! But with two that's normal. They also were pretty confident in the gender of one. Until I get the official results on both we are staying team yellow! I'm scheduled with the periantologist on 8 Oct and the OB again on 17 Oct.

That is fantastic! How are you feeling?



Cjohnson13 said:


> I hate that today I don't get. Report on my embies , 9 out of 11 fertilized and I won't get another report till tomorrow I just pray they Are all browning strong but it can help but worry, prayerful that's a great number! We are practically waiting together!!

Yes, it looks like your retrieval was just one day ahead of mine! 9/11 is excellent. I'm sure they are all hanging in there just fine! Keep me updated. I'm excited to hear about your report tomorrow!



Rosie06 said:


> Sorry girls not been able to get on here for pretty much 2 weeks my internet went belly up and then weve had a little 3night break just got back today :D
> so much seems to be going on!!!
> 
> prayerful what great numbers any idea on when you will be pupo and with how many exciting times ahead for you :D
> 
> Brandy OMG twin girls how fantastic!!! are those results 100% then amazing how they can tell you so early!
> 
> mells glad to here you are doing well wont be long till you will be feeling them move about are you staying team yellow all the way or will you find out a bit further down the line?
> 
> 
> blue how are you getting on?
> 
> caitlen hope all goes well for you at next scan x
> 
> bev how amazing are the scans such good news for you!
> 
> cjohnson how awful that you don't get a report today id of just phoned and pleaded ignorant lol fingers crossed they are all going strong still!
> 
> apologies to anyone ive missed hard catching up on 2weeks worth :)
> 
> AFM feeling completely worn out especially after our city break it was none stop walking even fell asleep in starbucks yesterday afternoon while DH and DD played on the ipad :/ anyway I have my scan date originally for Wednesday but the time was no good with work so phoned scan dept direct and managed to get in on Monday, feeling scared anxious excited pretty much every emotion going just pray everything is ok x

Nope, no idea yet when the transfer will be... Either Saturday or Monday is all I know! I do get another report tomorrow though so I might know more then! We will probably be transferring 2 but nothing its for sure yet. I'm so exited to finally be PUPO! Only a couple days to go!

How exiting your scan got moved up a couple days! Sorry you are feeling so exhausted though. 



LaylaShawn said:


> ladies, there is so much going on in this thread today. I just love it!
> 
> Caitlen, good luck on your scan. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow! keep us posted.
> 
> Prayerful, great numbers! Are you doing a 5 day transfer? Fingers crossed and good luck!
> 
> Mells, great news both babies are doing well! I can't believe you're 14 weeks already! Time flies.
> 
> Cjohn, good luck on your cycle. You'll be PUPO soon!
> 
> Hi Rosie, glad everything is going well!
> 
> Brandy, can't wait for news on your scan!
> 
> AFM, I'm so excited. I had my first scan today. We saw the heartbeat! Maybe now I can relax a little. My next scan is in 2 weeks! I ran into a women who was in my ivf information session. She told me her cycle was unsuccessful. My heart broke for her. She then asked me about my cycle. I lied and told her I was there for a beta to see if I'm pregnant. I did not want to hurt her feelings but I did not want to deny my pregnancy.

That is awesome you got to hear the heartbeat. You must be so overjoyed!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

My scan went great! Both babies are well and measuring the same... They are 6 days ahead of schedule currently so that is great news.

The ultrasound tech was old and grumpy and only took 1 good picture out of the whole appt :cry: That was one of Baby B so I am posting just one of the babies for now.
 



Attached Files:







BABY_2 edited.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Prayerful

Beautiful pic Brandy! Congratulations!


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, the US tech switched to 4D for us yesterday. She did prep us by saying they will look like ET, and basically they still did look a little alien in that much detail. Still fun though. I hate when you don't get good pics. Yesterday she was able to get one of the babies with its arms up and hands over its eyes. She was so excited...saying oh this is a good one!


----------



## caitlenc

:happydance::happydance:Mells and Brandy, great news about your scans!!

Our girls who will soon be PUPO, keep us posted about the fertilization progress, and when/how many you are transferring!

Rosie, nice to hear from you! :hugs: Good luck with your scan!

Layla, how wonderful to see that little heart beating away!!:thumbup:

Well, girls, my scan is at 4:15 today. Praying all goes well. I will update when I can!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells- Last week they did our normal scan and then switched to 3d and 4d it was really awesome. They did look like aliens but it was so cute! This lady wasn&#8217;t the friendliest&#8230; but we were the last patients of the day and I think she wanted to just go home. She didn&#8217;t talk through anything she just started clicking and measuring. That&#8217;s ok I enjoyed watching them on the screen&#8230;. I have one that has hiccups everytime lol. I think our 18 weeks scan is going to be so fun I cant wait.


Cait- I am thinking of you and praying for those little babies today.


----------



## Prayerful

I'm at work and I just got the call so I wanted to share.... I have two 4 cells, one 3 cell, one 2 cell, and one that is just 1 cell. Transfer is tomorrow at 9:30!


----------



## Prayerful

Sorry, double posted!


----------



## caitlenc

Prayerful said:


> I'm at work and I just got the call so I wanted to share.... I have two 4 cells, one 3 cell, one 2 cell, and one that is just 1 cell. Transfer is tomorrow at 9:30!

Hooray!! Good luck tomorrow! Are you transferring 1 or 2?:happydance:


----------



## Cjohnson13

Just got an update on my embies! Day 3 all 9 are still going strong and at the right stage if development they said, they didn't go into how many cell details but that's okay I'm happy with them saying they are all going strong


----------



## W8ing4ours

Caitlen - thinking of you today, hope everything turns out ok <3 

Brandy - thats a great pic of baby B, glad you got to see your LOs today :)

Prayerful - less than 24 hours until you are PUPO!! So excited for you, ill be praying you have super sticky little beans (or bean!)

CJohnson - so glad to hear all your little embryos are doing so well! GL with your transfer :)

Rosie - so good to hear from you, so glad everything looks so good, keep us posted after your appt!!

AFM - next ultrasound is Tuesday - nuchal test and bloodwork for genetic testing, cant wait to see my bean and to see if my blood clot is finally getting smaller!


----------



## Prayerful

That's great news CJohnson! You'll be doing a 5 day transfer then, I assume? How many are you transferring? We will be transferring 2.

Yay for the clot dissipating, W8ing!


----------



## caitlenc

Cjohnson13 said:


> Just got an update on my embies! Day 3 all 9 are still going strong and at the right stage if development they said, they didn't go into how many cell details but that's okay I'm happy with them saying they are all going strong

Hooray, what a great report!:happydance:


----------



## Mells54

Cj and Prayful, great reports! I'm excited for transfer day for you.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Cait- Waiting on update!! You're probably at your appt now.


----------



## Cjohnson13

I'm pretty sure they will only let me transfer 1 but hubby and I are debating on 2


----------



## Prayerful

I'm pretty sure mine only recommends one but will do 2 if we ask. They better anyway, because that is what we have our minds set on. ;)


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am so excited! I cant wait to see more BFP's girls ;)


----------



## bettybee1

Hey everybody am glad every seem too be getting on so well :D 

Brandy twin girls is fantastic ! 

Bev - it's good you have be reffered too mat now :) 

Those are good #s off embies do you girls it only takes 1 !!! 


Iam gutted too say my cycle got cancelled this month :( as becoz am egg sharing Rhy need the other lady primed before I start any how they're was a confusion too when my last AF started my nurse didn't tell the high up one it came so they went of the one before that and started my lady on drugs far too early :/ arghhh so it will be my october period now ! Am so impatient !!! 

Xxz


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, Betty, that is so disappointing! I'm sorry, hun.:hugs:

Well, girls, had my ultrasound. Baby A looks perfect! Heartbeat of 179, measuring right on schedule. Baby B is still hanging in, heartbeat of 143, measuring 1 week behind. Doctor believes he'll stop growing within the next couple of weeks, and start to reabsorb. The good news is I can start weaning off my meds, and I've been released to my regular OB.:happydance: Now I can just be a regular pregnant lady!


----------



## Blue12

Wow Caitlin. Good news. It seems like baby b is holding on and doing well

Is there a chance baby b does stay? Do you have a feeling that it might stay?


----------



## W8ing4ours

Betty- so sorry you have to wait another month, I'm sure that's so frustrating :(. :hugs:

Caitlin - glad babies are doing ok, does your doc tell you specifically why he thinks baby b won't make it? :(. Sorry you are still having to deal with that fear, maybe he'll continue to be a fighter <3


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks girls very annoying !!! I just want too get pregnant :( ! 

Cait- good news about your scan I wonder if baby b might make it I don't see why your docter can defo say it won't survive I've heard off people measuring behind all pregnancy ! Baby b has a heartbeat a good one !! 

All the stories I've heard of vanishing twin happens before 8weeks normally !! Xxx


----------



## Mells54

Caitlin, I'm glad to hear that baby a is doing well, although baby b seems to be a fighter as well. I know it's hard not to think the worst when the doc is telling you that it probably won't make it, but stay positive.

Betty, sorry for the delay...

Hi to all the ladies!!!!


----------



## Prayerful

Betty, so sorry your cycle got put on hold. The good news is that October is just around the corner!

Yay Caitlen! That is wonderful news!

AFM - Transfer was today. The actual transfer process went very smoothly. I am a little nervous though. I was told initially that my clinic only recommends to transfer 1 unless there is advanced maternal age. Today though, they actually recommended that we transfer 2. We were planning on transferring 2 anyway, but the fact that they actually recommended 2 makes me nervous that they are not good quality... :( I am just trying to remain positive and trust in God. Beta will be on Oct 4.

Here are a couple pics from today! The first is my little embies post-transfer and the second is how they looked in the lab just prior to transfer.
 



Attached Files:







Two 8-Cell Embryos Post Transfer.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 11









Two 8-Cell Embryos.png
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 43


----------



## Blue12

Those look like top quality embryos. They are so clear and no fragmentation. They look like my two that are the twins I'm pg with right now


----------



## Mells54

Prayful, I agree with blue. Those look like good embryos! Fx'd this is your time!


----------



## caitlenc

Prayerful, those embies look perfect! Another set of twins, perhaps?

As for Baby B, the doctors seem to think there is something genetically wrong with him. They say that since they were conceived the same day, they should be measuring much closer. They think he will soon stop growing, then disappear. I've seen a bunch of different doctors within the group, and they have all said the same thing. I guess only time will tell!:shrug:


----------



## Rosie06

bettybee1 said:


> Hey everybody am glad every seem too be getting on so well :D
> 
> Brandy twin girls is fantastic !
> 
> Bev - it's good you have be reffered too mat now :)
> 
> Those are good #s off embies do you girls it only takes 1 !!!
> 
> 
> Iam gutted too say my cycle got cancelled this month :( as becoz am egg sharing Rhy need the other lady primed before I start any how they're was a confusion too when my last AF started my nurse didn't tell the high up one it came so they went of the one before that and started my lady on drugs far too early :/ arghhh so it will be my october period now ! Am so impatient !!!
> 
> Xxz

what an absolute nightmare for you because IVF in itself isn't stressfull enough October is literally round the corner though :)



caitlenc said:


> Aw, Betty, that is so disappointing! I'm sorry, hun.:hugs:
> 
> Well, girls, had my ultrasound. Baby A looks perfect! Heartbeat of 179, measuring right on schedule. Baby B is still hanging in, heartbeat of 143, measuring 1 week behind. Doctor believes he'll stop growing within the next couple of weeks, and start to reabsorb. The good news is I can start weaning off my meds, and I've been released to my regular OB.:happydance: Now I can just be a regular pregnant lady!

fantastic news on baby A still so very sorry to here about baby b though, xx



Prayerful said:


> Betty, so sorry your cycle got put on hold. The good news is that October is just around the corner!
> 
> Yay Caitlen! That is wonderful news!
> 
> AFM - Transfer was today. The actual transfer process went very smoothly. I am a little nervous though. I was told initially that my clinic only recommends to transfer 1 unless there is advanced maternal age. Today though, they actually recommended that we transfer 2. We were planning on transferring 2 anyway, but the fact that they actually recommended 2 makes me nervous that they are not good quality... :( I am just trying to remain positive and trust in God. Beta will be on Oct 4.
> 
> Here are a couple pics from today! The first is my little embies post-transfer and the second is how they looked in the lab just prior to transfer.

Prayerful yayyyyy for been PUPO those embies look fab!!! will you be poas before hand???? have everything crossed for you :D


Well ladies I went for my scan today and well we are still in complete shock but im joining the twin mummy club to very healthy beans with strong heartbeats both measuring 15mm compared to DD at the exact same stage she was 13mm :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Blue12

Rosie!!!!!!!!! That's incredible. How shocked are you?!?!? I am still in shock for me lol


----------



## Rosie06

really shocked theres so many things going through our minds like going from a family of 3 to a family of 5 huge jump lol! I expect we will be both in shock until they arrive lol!

I mean how do you even pick up 2 babies at the same time lol I do know that DD will be amaxing she loves babies and is so gentle and loving towards any baby she meets and she will be that bit older just over 3! we cant stop smiling! x


----------



## Blue12

That's nice that she will be 3. My dd will just be 2 years 6 months like your dd now. Yes all I can think about is picking two up and feeding two and what if dd1 wakes up lol


----------



## LaylaShawn

:oneofeach: Congratulations Rosie!!


----------



## Prayerful

Rosie06 said:


> Prayerful yayyyyy for been PUPO those embies look fab!!! will you be poas before hand???? have everything crossed for you :D
> 
> Well ladies I went for my scan today and well we are still in complete shock but im joining the twin mummy club to very healthy beans with strong heartbeats both measuring 15mm compared to DD at the exact same stage she was 13mm :cloud9::cloud9:

Ahhh, Rosie! Congratulations!!!!

OTD is Oct 4 but we have decided to test on Oct 2. That was the earliest the clinic said we should test, plus it is a Wednesday which is my day off so if there is bad news I'll have all day to mourn. Hopefully it will turn out that I will have all day to celebrate instead!! :)


----------



## W8ing4ours

Rosie!!!!! Yay!!!! Two precious blessings, I'm so so so happy for you!! What wonderful news to read tonight, can't wait to follow / travel with you on our journey for the next several months! <3

Prayerful - hope you're resting lots, I know it's going to be great news for you, and hey this IS the twins thread so maybe you will have double the good news too!!

Afm- ultrasound at 845 tomorrow morning, can't wait to see my Lo again and to hear good news about this pesky blood clot! I hear Lo on the doppler again this morning, crazy 167bpm, can't wait to find out if its a girl or boy! Finally in my 12th week and just days from the "worry" to be behind me!

Hope everyone is happy this evening ;)


----------



## Mells54

Rosie, welcome to the twin club!!!! So excited for you!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I'm on vacation and posting from phone so I will make it short. 

Rosie Omg! Congratulations welcome to the twinnies. 

W8 I can't wait to hear about the scan  

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Prayerful

Can't wait to hear how your scan goes W8ing. Congrats on making it to week 12!


----------



## Rosie06

Blue12 said:


> That's nice that she will be 3. My dd will just be 2 years 6 months like your dd now. Yes all I can think about is picking two up and feeding two and what if dd1 wakes up lol

I think 2 and half will stil be a lovely age if id of had them now I know dd would be great with them but then she does just love babies in general! I do intend to BF but not sure how that will work out having to get up and out especially since DD would be starting school nursery!



Prayerful said:


> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> Prayerful yayyyyy for been PUPO those embies look fab!!! will you be poas before hand???? have everything crossed for you :D
> 
> Well ladies I went for my scan today and well we are still in complete shock but im joining the twin mummy club to very healthy beans with strong heartbeats both measuring 15mm compared to DD at the exact same stage she was 13mm :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Ahhh, Rosie! Congratulations!!!!
> 
> OTD is Oct 4 but we have decided to test on Oct 2. That was the earliest the clinic said we should test, plus it is a Wednesday which is my day off so if there is bad news I'll have all day to mourn. Hopefully it will turn out that I will have all day to celebrate instead!! :)Click to expand...

Wow that's only next week! it will be hear before you know it and you will be celebrating! have everything crossed for you :D



W8ing4ours said:


> Rosie!!!!! Yay!!!! Two precious blessings, I'm so so so happy for you!! What wonderful news to read tonight, can't wait to follow / travel with you on our journey for the next several months! <3
> 
> Prayerful - hope you're resting lots, I know it's going to be great news for you, and hey this IS the twins thread so maybe you will have double the good news too!!
> 
> Afm- ultrasound at 845 tomorrow morning, can't wait to see my Lo again and to hear good news about this pesky blood clot! I hear Lo on the doppler again this morning, crazy 167bpm, can't wait to find out if its a girl or boy! Finally in my 12th week and just days from the "worry" to be behind me!
> 
> Hope everyone is happy this evening ;)

thank you :cloud9: 

all the very best for your scan today and I hope that the blood clot has made a disappearing act one less thing to worry about! its so great that you can hear hb on the Doppler cant wait till ican hear ours!

the sonographer also checked my ovaries yesterday and they are still very swollen :/


----------



## Blue12

i do plan to bf too. hopefully we can share tips with each other rosie lol

my dd loves babies too but I'm not sure she will love them taking attention away from her lol


----------



## caitlenc

:happydance::happydance:Rosie,twins, how fabulous!!


----------



## caitlenc

W8ing, good luck at your scan today. Post an update as soon as you can!


----------



## Mells54

Blue, Rosie, when I tell people I'm having twins they seem to have the same reaction...like wow two babies! But since I don't have any other children I have no point of reference. Yes, it get worried about certain things, but at the same time it will be all I know. I've already talked to the midwife about bf and she said that I will probably have to supplement with formula a little bit. Good luck!!!


----------



## bettybee1

congrats rosie


prayerful - your embies look good as theres no frag but the cells in one look abit uneven they only put one back if its the top top quailty it can b xxx


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi ladies, got back from my appt about 2 hours ago, im not really sure how to start my update so ill just tell you what happened. Baby looks great, is measuring 11w4d, and was moving all around. We werent able to get the nuchal size test/genetic testing done today because the baby wasnt cooperating and we couldnt get the right view to do the correct measurements. So, then she measured the blood clot, which was still very there and she just said I needed to talk to the Dr about it. Well, I finally got in to see the Dr over an hour later and she said the blood clot has doubled in size again in the last two weeks. Its now about 4 inches in diameter.&#61516; My Dr. literally told me that I am on a very strict activity restriction. She said if I (sorry TMI) had even an orgasm with intercourse, I could literally cause a miscarriage. How?! I mean, I wont do it, but how can the situation really be like this right now? How could something that small cause a miscarriage. Its disheartening and im exhausted from the worry I have carried the last 6 weeks. I dont care if the Dr is going to worry, I really am going to try to NOT worry. I feel this baby, its spirit or energy or something, I feel like everything is ok in my heart, I just do. So, I have another ultrasound scheduled for Tuesday, 1 week away. And like all of the other times, I am just going to believe that the clot will be smaller than it was today. 

I did get some beautiful ultrasound pics today, Ill attach one &#61514;
 



Attached Files:







Baby T.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Prayerful

That darn clot! I'm so sorry to hear it has grown in size but I love your attitude about it. Let the doc worry and you just concentrate on your dd and the LO who is thriving inside you right now despite the circumstances! I will continue to keep you in my prayers.

AFM - I got some sad news this morning. My other three embryos did not make it. So we have no frosties. :( It also looks like I've developed mild OHSS. I started having shortness of breath and increased heart rate yesterday. They are going to start me on Dostinex. Have any of you taken that? I also have to send a daily email to the doc with a symptom report and my morning weight. 

On a positive note though, only 8 more days until I POAS! :) For now, I'm just enjoying the thought of being PUPO!


----------



## Blue12

Ugh waiting that is stressful. I know today I got told I have placenta prévia and absolutely no s*x. It is stressful but I agree we have to believe things will be ok


----------



## Mells54

W8ing, keeping you in my thoughts. You have a great attitude.


----------



## Samsfan

Mells- Remember me???? Congrats!!! I'm starting my second ivf round. I was wondering what was your FSH and AMH when you decided to use a donor egg? We are the same age and I didn't have luck with round 1


----------



## bettybee1

W8ing - am really sorry your having too worry so much but strict activity is good I would try not too do anything amazing photo tho :) you are been very positive which is fab ! 

Prayful- hope you feel better soon :( !! Sorry you embies didn't make it did you have a 3dt ? 
Xxx


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, W8ing, what a stressful thing to have to deal with. I am so sorry, hun, but your attitude is fantastic. I know you and Bubs will be just fine!:hugs::hugs:

Prayerful, so sorry about the OHSS, and about your embies. Out of 15 fertilized eggs, we transferred 2 and only ended up with 2 frosties. The criteria for freezing is super strict, I guess. In the meantime, keep that great attitude and focus on being PUPO, like you said!:hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

I agree wit Cait- 

I had 13 embyros still growing by day 5 but because they was 4ab + they wouldn't freeze but if I had a 3day t I would of had 10 which makes me a lil mad! X


----------



## W8ing4ours

Prayerful, my first IVF when I got pregnant with my daughter I had 8 embryos left on day 4 and none made it to freeze either, we still got Maddie :)


----------



## W8ing4ours

Caitlin when is your next ultrasound?


----------



## Prayerful

Blue - Sorry to hear about the placenta previa 

Betty - Yes, I did have a 3dt.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Blue12 said:


> Ugh waiting that is stressful. I know today I got told I have placenta prévia and absolutely no s*x. It is stressful but I agree we have to believe things will be ok

How did you find out about it? Are you bleeding or having other complications? I don't know a lot about pp. sorry you are dealing with that :(. :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

Samsfan said:


> Mells- Remember me???? Congrats!!! I'm starting my second ivf round. I was wondering what was your FSH and AMH when you decided to use a donor egg? We are the same age and I didn't have luck with round 1

Of course I remember you!!! I don't remember what my FSH levels were, low I'm sure. But my AMH is 0.76, which they told me was low but what the expected due to my age. One of my bigger problems was that I didn't respond well, the first cycle was cancelled due to log response, my second cycle was postponed due to me ovulating even though on meds. When my second cycle actually did go, I stimmed for 14 days and only had 11 eggs with only 2 making it to transfer. My RE said we could try again with my eggs, but since we could only afford one more cycle we went with the odds and used a donor. Hope that helps.


----------



## caitlenc

W8ing4ours said:


> Caitlin when is your next ultrasound?

Thanks for asking! It's on Monday. I'll be 9w 6d. It's with my regular OB, as I've now been released from my RE. I am super curious to see what's going on in there. I can't believe that I will be almost 10 weeks when I go!:happydance:


----------



## Blue12

W8ing4ours said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh waiting that is stressful. I know today I got told I have placenta prévia and absolutely no s*x. It is stressful but I agree we have to believe things will be ok
> 
> How did you find out about it? Are you bleeding or having other complications? I don't know a lot about pp. sorry you are dealing with that :(. :hugs:Click to expand...

At my 12 and a half week ultrasound they saw the placenta laying right over the cervix.


----------



## Samsfan

Mells!!!!!!:flower: My AMH is .53. I remember your first round. I got 10 eggs from one ovary, 2 made it to transfer. I'm trying for a second round. I thought about you when I signed up the second time. Thanks for the information. 
I'm so happy your got your BFP! 



Mells54 said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Mells- Remember me???? Congrats!!! I'm starting my second ivf round. I was wondering what was your FSH and AMH when you decided to use a donor egg? We are the same age and I didn't have luck with round 1
> 
> Of course I remember you!!! I don't remember what my FSH levels were, low I'm sure. But my AMH is 0.76, which they told me was low but what the expected due to my age. One of my bigger problems was that I didn't respond well, the first cycle was cancelled due to log response, my second cycle was postponed due to me ovulating even though on meds. When my second cycle actually did go, I stimmed for 14 days and only had 11 eggs with only 2 making it to transfer. My RE said we could try again with my eggs, but since we could only afford one more cycle we went with the odds and used a donor. Hope that helps.Click to expand...


----------



## Mells54

Thanks! We are over the moon. I can't believe I'm 15 weeks. I wish you all the best this time around. I hope your BFP is right around the corner! Do you only have 1 ovary or did only 1 respond? This is definitely the down side of aging!


----------



## Samsfan

15 weeks!!!! Awesome. Only one responded...lets see what happens this time!



Mells54 said:


> Thanks! We are over the moon. I can't believe I'm 15 weeks. I wish you all the best this time around. I hope your BFP is right around the corner! Do you only have 1 ovary or did only 1 respond? This is definitely the down side of aging!


----------



## bettybee1

Blue - really sorry about placenta previa hope it grows up outta the way ! X


----------



## Mells54

Samsfan said:


> 15 weeks!!!! Awesome. Only one responded...lets see what happens this time!
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! We are over the moon. I can't believe I'm 15 weeks. I wish you all the best this time around. I hope your BFP is right around the corner! Do you only have 1 ovary or did only 1 respond? This is definitely the down side of aging!Click to expand...

I can't believe I'm 15 weeks! Last night talking to my mom she asked how many weeks I was, and she said that's fabulous! 

Good luck this time. But at least you know you have one very responsive ovary.


----------



## bettybee1

Hey ladies hope everyone is getting on okay ! 


Well this journey really is a rollercoaster !!! My husband just had a phone call about 1 hour ago that we can start our ivf drugs tonight :0 shocked !!! Me and my receient lady both started our periods yeaturday !!! So were bang on track for timing !!! Wahooooo !!! 

Can't beleieve were starting again !!! X


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells &#8211; 15 weeks is totally amazing! I still cant believe I am 13!

Betty- Congrats!! You&#8217;ll be doing ER and PUPO before you know it 

AFM- Just plugging along.. Uneventful right now for me and I am loving it. I have no pregnancy symptoms still other than a growing belly. I had to give up and switch to maternity pants for sure. I just have my regular check ups now with OB every 2 weeks and an ultrasound 1x per month.
My family is amazing and gifted us with all the furnishings for the nursery! We were told to pick what we wanted and give mom and dad the bill. I didn&#8217;t waste anytime haha. So far I have their cribs, mattresses, stroller, changing tables, and car seats. Now if I can only pick the shade of pink to paint the rooms!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Betty - thats so exciting! Tonight! Im so hopeful for you for this cycle!! :)

Brandy - im so jealous that you are already working (sounds like a lot!) on your nursery! I cant wait to get going, I really need to learn the gender first though! sounds wonderful that you were gifted so many items too, so lucky to have such a supportive family! I think my mom ended up buying all of maddies nursery furniture too, i bet we are on our own this time, ha!


----------



## Rosie06

W8ing4ours said:


> Hi ladies, got back from my appt about 2 hours ago, im not really sure how to start my update so ill just tell you what happened. Baby looks great, is measuring 11w4d, and was moving all around. We werent able to get the nuchal size test/genetic testing done today because the baby wasnt cooperating and we couldnt get the right view to do the correct measurements. So, then she measured the blood clot, which was still very there and she just said I needed to talk to the Dr about it. Well, I finally got in to see the Dr over an hour later and she said the blood clot has doubled in size again in the last two weeks. Its now about 4 inches in diameter.&#61516; My Dr. literally told me that I am on a very strict activity restriction. She said if I (sorry TMI) had even an orgasm with intercourse, I could literally cause a miscarriage. How?! I mean, I wont do it, but how can the situation really be like this right now? How could something that small cause a miscarriage. Its disheartening and im exhausted from the worry I have carried the last 6 weeks. I dont care if the Dr is going to worry, I really am going to try to NOT worry. I feel this baby, its spirit or energy or something, I feel like everything is ok in my heart, I just do. So, I have another ultrasound scheduled for Tuesday, 1 week away. And like all of the other times, I am just going to believe that the clot will be smaller than it was today.
> 
> I did get some beautiful ultrasound pics today, Ill attach one &#61514;

so sorry to hear about the clot but what a fantastic attitude you have :)



Prayerful said:


> That darn clot! I'm so sorry to hear it has grown in size but I love your attitude about it. Let the doc worry and you just concentrate on your dd and the LO who is thriving inside you right now despite the circumstances! I will continue to keep you in my prayers.
> 
> AFM - I got some sad news this morning. My other three embryos did not make it. So we have no frosties. :( It also looks like I've developed mild OHSS. I started having shortness of breath and increased heart rate yesterday. They are going to start me on Dostinex. Have any of you taken that? I also have to send a daily email to the doc with a symptom report and my morning weight.
> 
> On a positive note though, only 8 more days until I POAS! :) For now, I'm just enjoying the thought of being PUPO!

sorry to hear you have no frosties, ive done 3 ivfs in total and have never gotten any frosties when I questioned why it seems they have such a strict policy on what and when they freeze they also said its more common to have no frosties than to have some! sorry to hear about ohss it if it returns or gets worse in the next few days it can be a positive sign :)



Blue12 said:


> Ugh waiting that is stressful. I know today I got told I have placenta prévia and absolutely no s*x. It is stressful but I agree we have to believe things will be ok

hopefully itll move soon, I had the same with DD but by 30 weeks it had moved :)
how are you feeling?




bettybee1 said:


> Hey ladies hope everyone is getting on okay !
> 
> 
> Well this journey really is a rollercoaster !!! My husband just had a phone call about 1 hour ago that we can start our ivf drugs tonight :0 shocked !!! Me and my receient lady both started our periods yeaturday !!! So were bang on track for timing !!! Wahooooo !!!
> 
> Can't beleieve were starting again !!! X

wow that is quick have everything crossed for you :)



~Brandy~ said:


> Mells  15 weeks is totally amazing! I still cant believe I am 13!
> 
> Betty- Congrats!! Youll be doing ER and PUPO before you know it
> 
> AFM- Just plugging along.. Uneventful right now for me and I am loving it. I have no pregnancy symptoms still other than a growing belly. I had to give up and switch to maternity pants for sure. I just have my regular check ups now with OB every 2 weeks and an ultrasound 1x per month.
> My family is amazing and gifted us with all the furnishings for the nursery! We were told to pick what we wanted and give mom and dad the bill. I didnt waste anytime haha. So far I have their cribs, mattresses, stroller, changing tables, and car seats. Now if I can only pick the shade of pink to paint the rooms!

how lovely of your family so nice and thoughtful! I cant wait to get started on the babies room and start ordering things! 

im still suffering with ms on and off if I wake up feelling sick I tend to have it all day, the last 2 days though ive been completely starving as if nothing can fill me :/ also so bloated too! could barely do up the zip on my work skirt this week :/ I also have my booking appt on Tuesday :)

twin mummies have you had any thoughts on what kind of delivery you will have?


----------



## Blue12

Hi Rosie 

I've been suffering so much with ms and tiredness. After a full day at work and evening with dd I've been falling asleep at 8:30. I really hope things ease up a bit. 

I'm hoping for a natural delivery. I had dd with no meds and a very short labor. 40mins and 1 push she completely shot out lol. I would prefer to avoid a c section and an epidural. But if its what I need then I won't have a choice.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Rosie- The first question when I was choosing my OB is what is your standard process for determining birth options for twin mothers. The one that won was the one that told me &#8220;Whatever the mother chooses and is safe for their situation&#8221; 
My intention is to cook as long as the girls want to be in there&#8230; if its 36 weeks or 41 weeks so be it. They are ready when they are ready. I told him I absolutely refuse to have a scheduled C section if one is not in distress. He agreed to let me decide when the time is right if they don&#8217;t and we are past 36 weeks. If I just cant go any further I will look at my options then. I am pretty small so they are concerned I am only barely 5&#8217;1&#8221; with a short torso and have had previous birthing issues&#8230; but I will know when enough is enough.
I would like to attempt a vaginal delivery and we will decide while we are in labor if that is or is not possible without risking them or myself. So my birth will totally be up in the air probably until the minute haha.

My 2 previous children were all natural with 0 meds and short labors.. hoping for the same.


----------



## Mells54

Same for me Rosie! I'm going to do what is best for me and the babies. I've already be told upfront that c-section is likely only bc the second twin sometimes is breach. But they won't do one just bc, and they will let me stay pregnant as long as they want to be in there!


----------



## Rosie06

part of me would absolutely love a natural delivery but on the other hand with everything that happened with DD when I had her I cant imagine them letting me try likewise I think I would be happy with a section due to how DD arrived, I know I have plenty of time to think about it and havnt even seen consultant yet but cant help but think about it!

I checked our car tonight as weve been panicking as we didn't think 3 carseats would fit in the back but we are pleased they do :)


----------



## Rosie06

hows everyone doing? been quiet here for a couple of days x


----------



## LaylaShawn

Hi Rosie,
Thanks for asking! I'm doing well. I have been sick the last couple of days. I'm suffering from ALL DAY nausea. I'm not going to dare complain as I'm so happy to even be pregnant!

It's a good thing 3 car seats will fit in your car! How are you doing? I hope everyone else is doing well!

Prayerful, I'm thinking of you. Are you still testing on October 2?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Rosie- I have been considering downsizing as I drive HUGE SUV that seats 8 lol... It's just me that uses it. Then they said Twins and I started thinking of a huge tandem stroller, bags, pack and play, 2 car seats etc.

I decided to keep mine for now lol. I cant even imagine having twins and another LO oh my.


----------



## Prayerful

Thanks Layla! I do still plan to POAS on Oct 2. I'm so excited yet so nervous at the same time!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> Thanks Layla! I do still plan to POAS on Oct 2. I'm so excited yet so nervous at the same time!

:happydance: FX for you!


----------



## Galen

Hi all! I haven't visited in so long, but have often been curious about everyone and hoping all is well! I fully intend to go back and catch up on everything that's happened!

I am well and nearing the end of this first trimester. My words are measured here, because I'm still just so dang grateful, but I have had wicked nausea and vomiting this time around. Waaaayy worse than with DD, so I have to say I was kind of unprepared for it. Between that, and falling asleep five seconds after she's in bed, I've been really out of the loop on a lot of things. I think things are starting to ease, so I hope to visit again more often :)

All the best wishes to everyone! Catch up soon!


----------



## Rosie06

LaylaShawn said:


> Hi Rosie,
> Thanks for asking! I'm doing well. I have been sick the last couple of days. I'm suffering from ALL DAY nausea. I'm not going to dare complain as I'm so happy to even be pregnant!
> 
> It's a good thing 3 car seats will fit in your car! How are you doing? I hope everyone else is doing well!
> 
> Prayerful, I'm thinking of you. Are you still testing on October 2?

I was gutted when first pg with DD as had no symptoms whatsoever its bit me on the bum this time though lol but I don't mind, im growing 2 babies afterall! 




~Brandy~ said:


> Rosie- I have been considering downsizing as I drive HUGE SUV that seats 8 lol... It's just me that uses it. Then they said Twins and I started thinking of a huge tandem stroller, bags, pack and play, 2 car seats etc.
> 
> I decided to keep mine for now lol. I cant even imagine having twins and another LO oh my.

wow an 8 seater tbh that's what I thought we would have to end up with but so pleased they fit in the back as I really didn't want to but DD in the front seat :/ no its just to tackle what pram to get im so picky with prams I ended up with 4 for DD :S DD is very excited about having a baby she doesn't quite grasp that its two just yet however is adamant that its a baby brother!




Prayerful said:


> Thanks Layla! I do still plan to POAS on Oct 2. I'm so excited yet so nervous at the same time!

oh fingers crossed for you such a mixed bag of emotions running up to it! have you been tempted to poas yet? 



Galen said:


> Hi all! I haven't visited in so long, but have often been curious about everyone and hoping all is well! I fully intend to go back and catch up on everything that's happened!
> 
> I am well and nearing the end of this first trimester. My words are measured here, because I'm still just so dang grateful, but I have had wicked nausea and vomiting this time around. Waaaayy worse than with DD, so I have to say I was kind of unprepared for it. Between that, and falling asleep five seconds after she's in bed, I've been really out of the loop on a lot of things. I think things are starting to ease, so I hope to visit again more often :)
> 
> All the best wishes to everyone! Catch up soon!

hopefully things will ease up soon for you it is much more hard work with a LO in tow aswell x


----------



## Prayerful

Rosie - YES! I am so tempted to POAS! DH and I agreed to wait until Wed (our day off work) to test but he is heading out to teach a class right now and will be gone for about three hours. I'm actually debating about testing while he is gone. If it is negative I can try to convince myself it is just because it isn't the FMU, but I know I won't fully believe that and will be at least partially deflated. On the other hand if it is positive... ahh! That would be so wonderful! Now just to make up my mind one way or other...


----------



## Prayerful

Galen - I've been wondering how you are doing. It is so good to hear from you! I hope the morning sickness lessens soon. Can't believe you are already nearing the end of the first trimester!


----------



## Blue12

Can't wait to hear what you decide prayerful. 

Rosie my dd is so excited too. She doesn't have the concept of brother if sister yet but she keeps asking to see them so she can hug them and play with them. And she is obsessed with her dolls and putting a diaper on them and washing them Lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

I will be waiting for an update prayerful!


----------



## Prayerful

I just did it... I POAS'd and now I wish I hadn't! The control line came up super quick and the rest was stark white. I don't know why I was subconsciously expecting *hoping* that I'd see two lines right away but now I can't even bring myself to go check it. We don't use that bathroom very often so I think I'm just going to barricade it until Wed morning. I'm not ready to see a negative. :(


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> I just did it... I POAS'd and now I wish I hadn't! The control line came up super quick and the rest was stark white. I don't know why I was subconsciously expecting *hoping* that I'd see two lines right away but now I can't even bring myself to go check it. We don't use that bathroom very often so I think I'm just going to barricade it until Wed morning. I'm not ready to see a negative. :(

You didn't check it at the time limit?


----------



## Mells54

Prayerful, hang in there. POAS is so nerve wracking...that's why I waited so long to do it.


----------



## Prayerful

No :( I couldn't bring myself to do it!


----------



## Prayerful

Mells, at how many dpo/dpt did you test?


----------



## Blue12

Prayerful said:


> No :( I couldn't bring myself to do it!

Its so hard. When I tested early it took the full wait time to even get a squinter lol


----------



## Prayerful

In a weird way, that is encouraging. Thank you! :)


----------



## Prayerful

OK, so I finally got the courage to look.... it has obviously been well over the amount of time in which you are supposed to check but there are definitely two lines!! I have never seen two lines before ever! I maybe made some up in my mind once but this is for sure two lines!! I'm going to try not to get too excited until I test again and actually check it like I'm supposed to but my heart is racing right now!! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> OK, so I finally got the courage to look.... it has obviously been well over the amount of time in which you are supposed to check but there are definitely two lines!! I have never seen two lines before ever! I maybe made some up in my mind once but this is for sure two lines!! I'm going to try not to get too excited until I test again and actually check it like I'm supposed to but my heart is racing right now!! :)

You're cracking me up :haha: First I never could imagine that someone could take a test and then run without looking at it! I am a total POAS addict. But I think it's a cute happy ending that its positive but you just spent all that time not knowing!!

Congrats :happydance::happydance:


----------



## W8ing4ours

Prayerful!!! Omg!!! I cannot wait to hear your update tomorrow, I had such a good feeling for you and I can't wait for you to feel sure! :hugs: !!!!!!


----------



## Blue12

Prayerful. That's amazing It is the beginning of your bfp wahooooo!


----------



## Mells54

Prayful, I didn't test until 9dp3t. I had a pretty dark line but I also have twins. Good luck!


----------



## caitlenc

Prayerful, OMG, that is so exciting!! I am sure it's real. Are the lines pink?? :happydance::happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Well, ladies, I had a fabulous scan yesterday! Baby A is measuring 2 days ahead. She was wriggling all around, moving her tiny little arms and legs, it was amazing! baby B has finally begun to vanish, which made me sad, but also relieved that we finally have some closure. Now we feel that we can really start to be excited about this pregnancy.:happydance:

I have my NT scan on Monday, I'll be 10w 6d. Is that too early?:shrug:


----------



## ~Brandy~

caitlenc said:


> Well, ladies, I had a fabulous scan yesterday! Baby A is measuring 2 days ahead. She was wriggling all around, moving her tiny little arms and legs, it was amazing! baby B has finally begun to vanish, which made me sad, but also relieved that we finally have some closure. Now we feel that we can really start to be excited about this pregnancy.:happydance:
> 
> I have my NT scan on Monday, I'll be 10w 6d. Is that too early?:shrug:

I dont think so Cait.. I had mine at 11w0d so I imagine it will be fine :)


----------



## bettybee1

This threads moving fast again :) !!! 

Prayerful - can u post a pic ? Elk hope this is it for you ! X


----------



## ~Brandy~

I just had my 14 week check up! The girls are doing fantastic. I LOVE My doctor. I was put on a schedule of an ultrasound 1x per month and a visit to him 2x a month but today he suprised me and did an ultrasound. I havent seen them in 3 weeks and boy have they grown!!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Cailten - sorry to hear about baby B hun, but glad you can begin to find closure and yes move on and be excited about baby A :hugs:

Prayerful - did you take a new test with FMU today?

Brandy - so glad to hear the babies are doing so well :) :)

AFM - I have GREAT news!!! I went in for another ultrasound today and my blood clot has finally started to shrink! It was only 4 centimeters today!! My Dr. thinks its such great news and she told me I can finally relax! OMG I have been WAITING to hear that news!!! im just happy HAPPY happy! :) :) :)


----------



## W8ing4ours

oh yeah - and my nuchal test went great today, nuchal was measuring 1.8 so great results there too! :)


----------



## Prayerful

Well ladies, I tested again this morning and checked at 5 min. There was a super faint line that I'm pretty sure was pink BUT I'm almost positive AF is coming. My cramps are exactly like pre-AF and due to the progesterone suppositories I normally have a ton of bright pink discharge but I just went to the bathroom and the discharge on my panty liner was almost dark brown. Nothing on the toilet paper though. Maybe it was still the trigger shot or maybe I made it all up or maybe it was just an evap line but I don't feel confident at all now. :-(


----------



## W8ing4ours

Prayerful, hang in there, I felt like was AF coming too, I was SURE of it. Just try to hang in there a few more days, when is your bloodtest, thursday?


----------



## ~Brandy~

w8- Thats fantastic news!! 

Prayerful- You're not out yet.. a line is a line is a line :)


----------



## Mells54

Cait, glad your excited about your preganncy. It's so hard to be worried all the time. 

Prayerful, cramps are normal at this stage. I had dark brown bleeding even after my beta, so that's not really a good judge at this point.

W8, so happy for a good test result.


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls! I've been reading what everyone has been writing, but have had little time to post myself. 

Between work and everything else it's been tough. Plus i have a cold :( Anyway, AFM I had my hysteroscopy and polypectomy. Everything went well. Had my post op visit last week and doc was happy with my uterine lining. I had my baseline bloodwork and ultrasound this past Monday and I started Estradiol tablets Monday night! They are preparing me for the FET cycle. I am so excited that within the next 3 weeks I will be scheduled for the transfer. I cannot tell you girls how excited I am. Yay!!!!

W8ing - so happy that the clot is getting smaller. Had my fingers crossed for you!

Caitlenc - sorry about everything you are going through with baby B. Hang in there. Glad to hear Baby A is doing well. 

Sunshine - sorry about the bfn. Your time will come! Promise!

Layla - congrats on the BFP and that you are doing well :)

Mells - yay for being 16 weeks!

Brandy - yay for baby bump and wow I can't believe you are already 14 weeks :) with girls :)

ElleT - sorry about the BFN, I hope your FET cycle is successful. Remember, all you need is one :)

Prayerful - yay for being PUPO - stay positive until you have a confirmation of a BfN. A line is a line :) I will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Betty - good luck with the new cycle :)

Rosie - congrats on the twins!!!!

Bev - glad your scan went well :) 

Blue - how are you feeling? Any updates on the placenta previa?

Galen - wow I can't believe you are almost at the end of the first trimester. Yay!

I hope I didn't forget anyone. I promise to write more.


----------



## caitlenc

Prayerful, it could be implantation spotting that you are having! Also, the line would definitely be faint this early on, and that wouldn't have been an evap if it was within 5 mins. I'm still very hopeful for you! When is your blood test?:thumbup:


----------



## Prayerful

I'm finally at a computer again so I can write more than just a quick blurb... :)



caitlenc said:


> Well, ladies, I had a fabulous scan yesterday! Baby A is measuring 2 days ahead. She was wriggling all around, moving her tiny little arms and legs, it was amazing! baby B has finally begun to vanish, which made me sad, but also relieved that we finally have some closure. Now we feel that we can really start to be excited about this pregnancy.:happydance:
> 
> I have my NT scan on Monday, I'll be 10w 6d. Is that too early?:shrug:

Congratulations on the great scan! I'm so glad Baby A continues to do well and that you are finally able to have some closure for Baby B. 



bettybee1 said:


> This threads moving fast again :) !!!
> 
> Prayerful - can u post a pic ? Elk hope this is it for you ! X

Betty, see below for the attached pic! It isn't the best picture because it is just from my phone but better than nothing I guess. From bottom to top is the tests from Monday, Tuesday, then today. Today's test was darker than yesterday's and I haven't seen any more signs of AF, so I am feeling more encouraged again. OTD is Friday!



W8ing4ours said:


> AFM - I have GREAT news!!! I went in for another ultrasound today and my blood clot has finally started to shrink! It was only 4 centimeters today!! My Dr. thinks its such great news and she told me I can finally relax! OMG I have been WAITING to hear that news!!! im just happy HAPPY happy! :) :) :)




W8ing4ours said:


> oh yeah - and my nuchal test went great today, nuchal was measuring 1.8 so great results there too! :)


Wonderful!!! I am so happy all is going well!! 



Blondhopeful said:


> Between work and everything else it's been tough. Plus i have a cold :( Anyway, AFM I had my hysteroscopy and polypectomy. Everything went well. Had my post op visit last week and doc was happy with my uterine lining. I had my baseline bloodwork and ultrasound this past Monday and I started Estradiol tablets Monday night! They are preparing me for the FET cycle. I am so excited that within the next 3 weeks I will be scheduled for the transfer. I cannot tell you girls how excited I am. Yay!!!!

Yay! Congratulations for getting started again. 



caitlenc said:


> Prayerful, it could be implantation spotting that you are having! Also, the line would definitely be faint this early on, and that wouldn't have been an evap if it was within 5 mins. I'm still very hopeful for you! When is your blood test?:thumbup:

I think implantation should have happened last Wednesday through Friday so I doubt it was implantation bleeding. It seems to have stopped though, so I guess it doesn't really matter either way! :)

Thanks for all your encouragement ladies!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0414.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## bettybee1

Your defo preggo congrats :) !!!! 


Hey blonde - glad everything has gone well elk u must b we'll exited !!! X


----------



## W8ing4ours

Prayerful that is definitely a darker line!!! I can't wait for you to announce your beta, yay!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

That my dear is a line!! I told you so!


----------



## Blue12

That is a line and those tests are absolute crap You should get a free to see a really good line. Even a cbdigital would show you the words pg!!!!!


----------



## Mells54

I see a line!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Prayerful

DH wasn't happy when he found out I had been testing since Monday, even though I used what I already had on hand. So buying a FRER is definitely out of the question. He agrees they are positive but won't get excited until after beta. 

I have one more test left that I will use tomorrow morning, though it is a different brand (but still the same style). Then beta on Friday!!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Prayerful, I see a line! That is a BFP :) yay!!


----------



## Prayerful

Ok, so I caved and bought a FRER tonight. A second line appeared after not even a minute had passed. I think I can officially say I'm pregnant!!!! :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0416.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Blondhopeful

Prayerful said:


> Ok, so I caved and bought a FRER tonight. A second line appeared after not even a minute had passed. I think I can officially say I'm pregnant!!!! :bfp:

Wow what a beautiful line!!! Congrats!!! Yay! Maybe twins???


----------



## LaylaShawn

:wohoo::wohoo: Congrats Prayerful!!! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## LaylaShawn

Blond, good luck with your FET cycle. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Prayerful, I'm so happy for you, your prayers have been answered!!! Can't wait to hear about your beta, and yes could it even be twins!!


----------



## Blue12

That's a beautiful line. I'm so glad you got a frer. It's such a better line than those damn cheapies isn't it lol. Xx


----------



## bettybee1

Oh wow prayerful gorgeous lines :D !!!! X


----------



## caitlenc

Beautiful line, Prayerful!!!xxxxx


----------



## Mells54

Yes Prayerful!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> Ok, so I caved and bought a FRER tonight. A second line appeared after not even a minute had passed. I think I can officially say I'm pregnant!!!! :bfp:

Your eggo is preggo!! Wahoo I love saying I told you so when its on BNB!!!


----------



## Blue12

Prayerful was your dh glad you tested after all lol


----------



## Prayerful

Blondhopeful said:


> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I caved and bought a FRER tonight. A second line appeared after not even a minute had passed. I think I can officially say I'm pregnant!!!! :bfp:
> 
> Wow what a beautiful line!!! Congrats!!! Yay! Maybe twins???Click to expand...

We would love twins but are thrilled regardless. Now just to wait for the beta tomorrow!



Blue12 said:


> That's a beautiful line. I'm so glad you got a frer. It's such a better line than those damn cheapies isn't it lol. Xx




Blue12 said:


> Prayerful was your dh glad you tested after all lol

Much better than the others! It was so exciting not to have guess but to see it clear as day! I even got a smile and happy dance out of DH! Haha. He still doesn't want to celebrate too much until after the beta though. Only one more day!


----------



## Blue12

Prayerful said:


> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I caved and bought a FRER tonight. A second line appeared after not even a minute had passed. I think I can officially say I'm pregnant!!!! :bfp:
> 
> Wow what a beautiful line!!! Congrats!!! Yay! Maybe twins???Click to expand...
> 
> We would love twins but are thrilled regardless. Now just to wait for the beta tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful line. I'm so glad you got a frer. It's such a better line than those damn cheapies isn't it lol. XxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> Prayerful was your dh glad you tested after all lolClick to expand...
> 
> Much better than the others! It was so exciting not to have guess but to see it clear as day! I even got a smile and happy dance out of DH! Haha. He still doesn't want to celebrate too much until after the beta though. Only one more day!Click to expand...

That was my dh too each time. Cautious until the dr actually said we were lol


----------



## Rosie06

caitlenc said:


> Well, ladies, I had a fabulous scan yesterday! Baby A is measuring 2 days ahead. She was wriggling all around, moving her tiny little arms and legs, it was amazing! baby B has finally begun to vanish, which made me sad, but also relieved that we finally have some closure. Now we feel that we can really start to be excited about this pregnancy.:happydance:
> 
> I have my NT scan on Monday, I'll be 10w 6d. Is that too early?:shrug:

so pleased baby A is doing well, cant imagine the emotions you have been going through, you have been so positive x



Blue12 said:


> Can't wait to hear what you decide prayerful.
> 
> Rosie my dd is so excited too. She doesn't have the concept of brother if sister yet but she keeps asking to see them so she can hug them and play with them. And she is obsessed with her dolls and putting a diaper on them and washing them Lol

the thing DD cant grasp is there is going to be 2 lol she loves playing with her dollies we are getting her a new dolls pushchair for xmas so going to get her a double one I think to be like mummy! 



~Brandy~ said:


> I just had my 14 week check up! The girls are doing fantastic. I LOVE My doctor. I was put on a schedule of an ultrasound 1x per month and a visit to him 2x a month but today he suprised me and did an ultrasound. I havent seen them in 3 weeks and boy have they grown!!

how lovely you got to see your girls again what a great dr you have! hope your feeling well x



W8ing4ours said:


> Cailten - sorry to hear about baby B hun, but glad you can begin to find closure and yes move on and be excited about baby A :hugs:
> 
> Prayerful - did you take a new test with FMU today?
> 
> Brandy - so glad to hear the babies are doing so well :) :)
> 
> AFM - I have GREAT news!!! I went in for another ultrasound today and my blood clot has finally started to shrink! It was only 4 centimeters today!! My Dr. thinks its such great news and she told me I can finally relax! OMG I have been WAITING to hear that news!!! im just happy HAPPY happy! :) :) :)

that's the best news so pleased its finally shrinking!



Blondhopeful said:


> Hi girls! I've been reading what everyone has been writing, but have had little time to post myself.
> 
> Between work and everything else it's been tough. Plus i have a cold :( Anyway, AFM I had my hysteroscopy and polypectomy. Everything went well. Had my post op visit last week and doc was happy with my uterine lining. I had my baseline bloodwork and ultrasound this past Monday and I started Estradiol tablets Monday night! They are preparing me for the FET cycle. I am so excited that within the next 3 weeks I will be scheduled for the transfer. I cannot tell you girls how excited I am. Yay!!!!
> 
> W8ing - so happy that the clot is getting smaller. Had my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Caitlenc - sorry about everything you are going through with baby B. Hang in there. Glad to hear Baby A is doing well.
> 
> Sunshine - sorry about the bfn. Your time will come! Promise!
> 
> Layla - congrats on the BFP and that you are doing well :)
> 
> Mells - yay for being 16 weeks!
> 
> Brandy - yay for baby bump and wow I can't believe you are already 14 weeks :) with girls :)
> 
> ElleT - sorry about the BFN, I hope your FET cycle is successful. Remember, all you need is one :)
> 
> Prayerful - yay for being PUPO - stay positive until you have a confirmation of a BfN. A line is a line :) I will keep my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Betty - good luck with the new cycle :)
> 
> Rosie - congrats on the twins!!!!
> 
> Bev - glad your scan went well :)
> 
> Blue - how are you feeling? Any updates on the placenta previa?
> 
> Galen - wow I can't believe you are almost at the end of the first trimester. Yay!
> 
> I hope I didn't forget anyone. I promise to write more.

good luck and fingers crossed for your FET you will be pupo in absolutely no time :D



Prayerful said:


> Ok, so I caved and bought a FRER tonight. A second line appeared after not even a minute had passed. I think I can officially say I'm pregnant!!!! :bfp:

YES YES YES huge CONGRATULATIONS to you!!!! however you did make me laugh running from your test lol! I agree with blue those cheapie tests are rubbish for getting good lines! maybe you could be joining the twin boom in here too :) x

AFM im starting to feel better sickness is very hit and miss now but still very tired by afternoon, I had a bit of a meltdown on Tuesday as I went to the toilet and I had some spotting this continued to Wednesday I phoned day unit but they cant fit me in for a scan until Wednesday so its a long torturous week it has stopped now and I have read that its very common when carrying twins but I wont relax completely until ive seen them!

I think ive managed to convince hubby into letting me getting my most favourite pram even though it Is going to cost a small fortune but since these will be our last babies they will be very worth it :D 

xx


----------



## Blue12

What pram or stroller is it Rosie. I'm curious. Can you post a pic?


----------



## Rosie06

this is the one it comes in different colour combinations :D 

https://www.babybabyonline.co.uk/bugaboo-donkey-twin-black-red.html

I "think" I may of heard the babies heartbeat with my Doppler not long ago I thought id give it a try and I heard one then moved over the other side and got the other they were far to fast to be my own the only thing is they were just quiet but I do only have a cheap Doppler eeeek :O


----------



## ~Brandy~

Can't wait to hear your numbers Prayerful! Keep us updated


----------



## Prayerful

Rosie06 said:


> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Well, ladies, I had a fabulous scan yesterday! Baby A is measuring 2 days ahead. She was wriggling all around, moving her tiny little arms and legs, it was amazing! baby B has finally begun to vanish, which made me sad, but also relieved that we finally have some closure. Now we feel that we can really start to be excited about this pregnancy.:happydance:
> 
> I have my NT scan on Monday, I'll be 10w 6d. Is that too early?:shrug:
> 
> so pleased baby A is doing well, cant imagine the emotions you have been going through, you have been so positive x
> 
> 
> 
> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hear what you decide prayerful.
> 
> Rosie my dd is so excited too. She doesn't have the concept of brother if sister yet but she keeps asking to see them so she can hug them and play with them. And she is obsessed with her dolls and putting a diaper on them and washing them LolClick to expand...
> 
> the thing DD cant grasp is there is going to be 2 lol she loves playing with her dollies we are getting her a new dolls pushchair for xmas so going to get her a double one I think to be like mummy!
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I just had my 14 week check up! The girls are doing fantastic. I LOVE My doctor. I was put on a schedule of an ultrasound 1x per month and a visit to him 2x a month but today he suprised me and did an ultrasound. I havent seen them in 3 weeks and boy have they grown!!Click to expand...
> 
> how lovely you got to see your girls again what a great dr you have! hope your feeling well x
> 
> 
> 
> W8ing4ours said:
> 
> 
> Cailten - sorry to hear about baby B hun, but glad you can begin to find closure and yes move on and be excited about baby A :hugs:
> 
> Prayerful - did you take a new test with FMU today?
> 
> Brandy - so glad to hear the babies are doing so well :) :)
> 
> AFM - I have GREAT news!!! I went in for another ultrasound today and my blood clot has finally started to shrink! It was only 4 centimeters today!! My Dr. thinks its such great news and she told me I can finally relax! OMG I have been WAITING to hear that news!!! im just happy HAPPY happy! :) :) :)Click to expand...
> 
> that's the best news so pleased its finally shrinking!
> 
> 
> 
> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! I've been reading what everyone has been writing, but have had little time to post myself.
> 
> Between work and everything else it's been tough. Plus i have a cold :( Anyway, AFM I had my hysteroscopy and polypectomy. Everything went well. Had my post op visit last week and doc was happy with my uterine lining. I had my baseline bloodwork and ultrasound this past Monday and I started Estradiol tablets Monday night! They are preparing me for the FET cycle. I am so excited that within the next 3 weeks I will be scheduled for the transfer. I cannot tell you girls how excited I am. Yay!!!!
> 
> W8ing - so happy that the clot is getting smaller. Had my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Caitlenc - sorry about everything you are going through with baby B. Hang in there. Glad to hear Baby A is doing well.
> 
> Sunshine - sorry about the bfn. Your time will come! Promise!
> 
> Layla - congrats on the BFP and that you are doing well :)
> 
> Mells - yay for being 16 weeks!
> 
> Brandy - yay for baby bump and wow I can't believe you are already 14 weeks :) with girls :)
> 
> ElleT - sorry about the BFN, I hope your FET cycle is successful. Remember, all you need is one :)
> 
> Prayerful - yay for being PUPO - stay positive until you have a confirmation of a BfN. A line is a line :) I will keep my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Betty - good luck with the new cycle :)
> 
> Rosie - congrats on the twins!!!!
> 
> Bev - glad your scan went well :)
> 
> Blue - how are you feeling? Any updates on the placenta previa?
> 
> Galen - wow I can't believe you are almost at the end of the first trimester. Yay!
> 
> I hope I didn't forget anyone. I promise to write more.Click to expand...
> 
> good luck and fingers crossed for your FET you will be pupo in absolutely no time :D
> 
> 
> 
> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I caved and bought a FRER tonight. A second line appeared after not even a minute had passed. I think I can officially say I'm pregnant!!!! :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> YES YES YES huge CONGRATULATIONS to you!!!! however you did make me laugh running from your test lol! I agree with blue those cheapie tests are rubbish for getting good lines! maybe you could be joining the twin boom in here too :) x
> 
> AFM im starting to feel better sickness is very hit and miss now but still very tired by afternoon, I had a bit of a meltdown on Tuesday as I went to the toilet and I had some spotting this continued to Wednesday I phoned day unit but they cant fit me in for a scan until Wednesday so its a long torturous week it has stopped now and I have read that its very common when carrying twins but I wont relax completely until ive seen them!
> 
> I think ive managed to convince hubby into letting me getting my most favourite pram even though it Is going to cost a small fortune but since these will be our last babies they will be very worth it :D
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I'm sure Wed seems forever away when you are concerned like that, but everything will be just fine! How exciting you got to hear at least a little of the heartbeats!!



~Brandy~ said:


> Can't wait to hear your numbers Prayerful! Keep us updated

Me too! I had the labs drawn at 7:30 this morning but still haven't heard from the doctor's office. I'm beginning to go crazy waiting!


----------



## LaylaShawn

Hi Ladies,

I had a scan today. The baby measured 8 weeks and 3 days. The HB was 168 BPM! I was released from the RE as well. I'm so excited!!

Prayerful, I cant wait for your beta!

Rosie, that stroller is really nice. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope all is well!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

You're in OHIO!!! They have to have told you by now :)


----------



## Rosie06

LaylaShawn said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I had a scan today. The baby measured 8 weeks and 3 days. The HB was 168 BPM! I was released from the RE as well. I'm so excited!!
> 
> Prayerful, I cant wait for your beta!
> 
> Rosie, that stroller is really nice.
> 
> Hi to everyone else. Hope all is well!!

yayyyy!!!! congrats hunny! your a week behind me! so exciting!

prayerful looking forward to hearing your numbers :) x


----------



## Nikki of NZ

Hi everyone, I havent been on in a while, have had so much going on but its good to come back and see you are all doing so well ! :thumbup:

I had my FET on the 3rd so am officially PUPO and going crazy already haha


----------



## Prayerful

Congrats Nikki!


----------



## Prayerful

OK, so my first beta was 252 today!!! I am 13dp3dt but for some reason they are considering me 4 weeks +2 days pregnant! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Holy cow! Twinnie mommy coming through prayerful.


Either way you're knocked up my dear!


----------



## LaylaShawn

Nikki Congrats on being PUPO! Fingers crossed for your BFP!!

Wow Prayerful that's some beta. I agree with Brandy, another twin mommy! I'm really happy for you! Congratulations!

This tread is amazing! Mostly everyone got their BFP! The ones who did not will on the next cycle.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Awesome Nikki I cant wait to for you to test on the 13th! Will you test early?


----------



## Blue12

Prayerful 13dp3dt is equal to 16dpo. 14dpo is 4 weeks so 16dpo is 4weeks 2 days. With my dd my beta on 16dpo was 220. I'm thinking 1 but you neeeever know!!!


----------



## Nikki of NZ

~Brandy~ said:


> Awesome Nikki I cant wait to for you to test on the 13th! Will you test early?

I have been given 2 hpt's from my GP so I will test early im just not sure exactly what days yet, I only have a 10day wait between transfer and blood test thankfully. Its so hard to wake up every morning and tell myself its silly to test this early as nothing would even close to show at 2dp but I just want to know already!!! [-o&lt;

Thanks to everyone for the best wishes, I hope you are all doing great and everyone who has had their bfp is enjoying finally having what you deserve :flower:


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls!

Wow prayerful! Great beta! So happy for you.

Nikki congrats on being PUPO.

How's everyone else feeling?

AFM, I went in for my ultrasound and bloodwork this morning. My lining is up to 5.5mm. They are very happy with my progression. They upped my estrace to 2mg twice a day and I go back Tuesday for another ultrasound and bloodwork. They said I should be ready for transfer in two weeks! :) so between the 17-20th. I am so excited. Almost there!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blondhopeful said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Wow prayerful! Great beta! So happy for you.
> 
> Nikki congrats on being PUPO.
> 
> How's everyone else feeling?
> 
> AFM, I went in for my ultrasound and bloodwork this morning. My lining is up to 5.5mm. They are very happy with my progression. They upped my estrace to 2mg twice a day and I go back Tuesday for another ultrasound and bloodwork. They said I should be ready for transfer in two weeks! :) so between the 17-20th. I am so excited. Almost there!

:happydance: Its just around the corner now :)


----------



## Prayerful

That's great Blond! I'm excited for you!


----------



## bettybee1

Blonde- getting very close for IOU hunnie how many you defrosting at a time ? 

Pray flu congrats my dear lovely number:) !! 

We'll asm- I had my 2 nd scan yesterday ! After they upped my dose on my 1st one they have lowered my dose back down!! As I have 20 follies over 10+ and 25 at 8mm crazy so they don't want the 8mm ones too grow !! Gah:/ 
Don't know why I have responsed so much !!! X


----------



## Blondhopeful

bettybee1 said:


> Blonde- getting very close for IOU hunnie how many you defrosting at a time ?
> 
> Pray flu congrats my dear lovely number:) !!
> 
> We'll asm- I had my 2 nd scan yesterday ! After they upped my dose on my 1st one they have lowered my dose back down!! As I have 20 follies over 10+ and 25 at 8mm crazy so they don't want the 8mm ones too grow !! Gah:/
> Don't know why I have responsed so much !!! X

Not sure yet. Last I spoke with doc he told me we would only be transferring one embryo. I will probably find out this week how many they defrost. 

Good luck with everything :) they know what they are doing :)


----------



## bettybee1

Ahh okay hunnie we'll you has 14 blasts so they must be good quality too even freeze !!!!! 
Wish I'd off had that amount too freeze but be an ace feeling knowing you won't need another fresh cycle for a while !! 

Yeah I know I said too the nurse are you sure you wanna lower it and she was like trust the docter he's the best !! Haha!! 

Am just worried about understmimmg as am egg sharing and need at least 8 too egg share ! X


----------



## Prayerful

That's fantastic Betty! I hope everything continues as well as it is going right now. You'll have the picture perfect cycle! And I agree with Blond... Trust the doctor! ;-)


----------



## bettybee1

We'll ladies had my scan this morning and am triggering tonight this is the 1st cycle I have only stimmed for 11days !!! Last 2 times 16&17 days so think my change of diet & lots of diff vitamins & eating nuts & lots of protein :) 
Hoping for good results :) ! 

Any way I have been told today that if ec is on a wed like mine you can only have a 2day t or 5dt !! Now I don't really want a 5dt as it costs an extra 400!! Which is a lot too me as an extra !!!!!!

And 2 day we'll I know there not as good can anyone shed any light ?? X


----------



## Mells54

Betty, great news on trigger. I had a three day, since the RE said it was obvious which embryos were the best at that point. He said there was no reason to wait. He said they will wait until 5 days to see if there is a front runner, but most of the time it is obvious before that. Good luck!!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks hunnie !! 

Did your embies get frozen at 3day too ? 

We'll hopefully it works this time am feeling positive !! Just hoping I get enough eggs now too share !!!! X


----------



## Rosie06

betty great news on triggering. if it helps when I had dd I had a 2 day transfer got BFP my 1st time this time round I ended up with a 3 day transfer and BFN and this pregnancy was also 2dt and was bfp this is me personally but I think the embryos need to be back in there natural environment as soon as they can :) I know stats show 5dt have better success rates though but try not to worry too much about it, if you can I would really recommend some acupuncture after et and in the 2ww! 

blond how are you getting on?

10 weeks 2moro for me it seems to be going faster this time round but guess running around after a 2 half year old it prob will! I have my scan on Wednesday just to make sure all is ok with the spotting ive been having the last couple of days, praying all is well with them both xx


----------



## Mells54

bettybee1 said:


> Thanks hunnie !!
> 
> Did your embies get frozen at 3day too ?
> 
> We'll hopefully it works this time am feeling positive !! Just hoping I get enough eggs now too share !!!! X

My frosties were done at day 5, they only freeze blasts. Being positive is always the best way to be. I think Rosie is right and getting the embies where they belong is the best.


----------



## Blue12

Great news about trigger and less stim days. That seems so fast that you are ready to go again. I'm so excited and hopeful for you. Xxx


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls. Hope everyone is well.

Betty - yay :) you are almost there! 

AFM, I am tired and cranky. I don't know if its from the increases estrogen or what lol. But it's getting to me. Going for another ultrasound and bloodwork early tomorrow morning. Question, I received my progesterone in oil shots in the mail the other day. My nurse hasn't gone over that yet, but when did you guys start those shots? Are they as bad as I have read? My doc told be that I will be doing the ET 7-10 days from tomorrow so curious when I start the shots. Although I think it will be rough taking a day off next week so I might push it to the 19th :) I hope it all goes well.


----------



## Blue12

I always started the progesterone shots technically the day of ovulation or the next day. The shots are pretty uncomfortable in my experience but many ladies seem to get by doing them. This was my first cycle that I didn't do them and I was much happier lol


----------



## W8ing4ours

Betty everything sounds so great, I'm so hopeful for you this cycle! 

Blond,sorry it's been hard lately, I remember feeling the same way. The PIO shots kinda suck to be honest, but it's really not that bad and before you know it you will be pregnant and this will ALL be behind you Hun. Just keep the faith, you're almost there :hugs:


----------



## Prayerful

bettybee1 said:


> We'll ladies had my scan this morning and am triggering tonight this is the 1st cycle I have only stimmed for 11days !!! Last 2 times 16&17 days so think my change of diet & lots of diff vitamins & eating nuts & lots of protein :)
> Hoping for good results :) !
> 
> Any way I have been told today that if ec is on a wed like mine you can only have a 2day t or 5dt !! Now I don't really want a 5dt as it costs an extra 400!! Which is a lot too me as an extra !!!!!!
> 
> And 2 day we'll I know there not as good can anyone shed any light ?? X

Yay Betty! So glad you are triggering already. Good luck with ER! Our clinic doesn't do 2dt that I know of but I did a 3dt and it worked for me. You'll do great too, either way!



Rosie06 said:


> 10 weeks 2moro for me it seems to be going faster this time round but guess running around after a 2 half year old it prob will! I have my scan on Wednesday just to make sure all is ok with the spotting ive been having the last couple of days, praying all is well with them both xx

Ha! I'm sure your little one definitely is making the time fly and keeping you super busy! I hope all goes well at your scan on Wednesday.



Blondhopeful said:


> Hi girls. Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Betty - yay :) you are almost there!
> 
> AFM, I am tired and cranky. I don't know if its from the increases estrogen or what lol. But it's getting to me. Going for another ultrasound and bloodwork early tomorrow morning. Question, I received my progesterone in oil shots in the mail the other day. My nurse hasn't gone over that yet, but when did you guys start those shots? Are they as bad as I have read? My doc told be that I will be doing the ET 7-10 days from tomorrow so curious when I start the shots. Although I think it will be rough taking a day off next week so I might push it to the 19th :) I hope it all goes well.

I started my PIO shots on the day of ER. Some days the shots suck more than others. As long as I ice the area first, it is more tolerable. I have to do the shots once and day AND the vaginal suppositories twice a day. I keep wondering if I was given the option to stop one or the other which I would choose. I almost think I would keep the shots vs the suppositories. So hopefully that tells you they aren't all THAT bad! ;)


----------



## Prayerful

I had my second beta today... 693, which is a doubling time of 49.3 hours! Next beta will be next Monday and then first u/s on Oct 17th or 18th!


----------



## Rosie06

Prayerful said:


> I had my second beta today... 693, which is a doubling time of 49.3 hours! Next beta will be next Monday and then first u/s on Oct 17th or 18th!

fantastic numbers!!!! not long at all till first scan super excting!!! x


----------



## caitlenc

Well, ladies, it's been a few days, but I can see you've all been busy!

Prayerful, those beta numbers are fantastic!!:thumbup:

Betty, sounds like you are having a great cycle! Can't wait until all of you ladies are PUPO!

AFM, I had what was supposed to be my nuchal translucency scan yesterday, but as I suspected, it was too early at 10 + 6. They took blood for my Harmony test, and we got to see our bub dancing around in there, looking gorgeous. Now I don't have a scan for 4 weeks, when I'll be 14 + 6, which seems too _late_ for an NT scan. I think the doctor feels that with the Harmony test, the nuchal becomes almost irrelevant:shrug:


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks ladies !!!!! 


That's a ace better glad it's doubling !!! 


Cait- erm your right nt should be done between 11.5 - too 13.6 !! X


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayer- Awesome Beta!! Ultrasound is just around the corner too how exciting :) 

Cait- Thats a little late I thought for the nuchal but thats ok if you're having the harmony you should get your gender too!


----------



## Nikki of NZ

hi ladies, good to see everyone is doing well with their cycles! :thumbup:

I have decided to do my 1st hpt tomorrow, im so nervous but im going nuts waiting. If it comes back bfn il try keep my head as level as possible as it still may be too early... wish me luck [-o&lt;


----------



## Prayerful

Good luck Nikki! Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## ~Brandy~

How exciting I cant wait to hear the good news Nikki!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Good luck Nikki, we're all wishing wonderful news for you!!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi everyone.. 
Prayerful - great numbers :) can't wait to hear how the ultrasound goes :)

Nikki - good luck.. I would wait a bit, you don't want disappointment if its just too early.

Caitln - can't wait to find out the gender

AFM - had another ultrasound and bloodwork this morning. My lining is 7.72. Doc is very happy. I am scheduled for transfer next Saturday the 19th. They were goin to do the 17th but I can't get off of work. Doc said two days later will not affect me. I start doxy, methylprednisone, and PIO on Monday. Ahhhhh!!! I can't believe next Sat I will be PUPO. Nervous but excited. My first beta will be Oct 28th.


----------



## Mells54

Good luck Blonde!!!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Good luck. Blode :) 


We'll ladies just had ec am v sore and the procedure was done under local it hurt so bad!!!!!!! I collected 15 eggs there was more but I was in too much pain for them too continue ! 

7 eggs for me 8 for my reciepent lady :) !!! 

Docters want me too be carefull as I have b large ovaries and have too watch b vigilaetnly for ohss!! 

My docter has produced my Lutel support sheet Jesus 
I have too take 1 400mg cyclogest rectul at night 
Taking 3 x 200mg progesterone supp urgogest (200mg)
And estrogen 2mg tablets 3x daily 

What a regime !!! Got my fingers and toes crossed that it's going too work ! X


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, Betty, get plenty of rest! Sounds like a great amount of eggs!:thumbup:

Nikki, good luck, update as soon as you can!:happydance:

Sorry to disappoint you ladies, but I am going to stay team yellow and not find out the gender!:haha: It drives everyone crazy, we did the same thing with my DD.

I am a little uncomfortable with not having the NT scan. I am thinking of calling my doctor and insisting they get me in for one earlier than 4 weeks from now. Do you think I should push the issue? Or does it not really matter because of the Harmony test?:shrug:


----------



## Rosie06

Awww betty great number of eggs though! (I only had local too and it does get painfull towards the end in January I had to stop them but they gave me some pain relief so they could continue! your regime is similar to mine I had progesterone twice daily and estogen 4 times daily! look forward to hearing your report tomorrow!

blond good luck for Saturday!


Nikki I have everything crossed for you! very best of luck!

caitlen I have respect for anyone staying team yellow lol we are the most impatient couple ever and cannot wait to find out lol! does the harmony test test for the same things as the nt scan if so I would prob leave it but if you don't feel comfortable then definatley ring and book in.

Well AFM I had my scan today and both babies looked fab and had good heart rates (she didn't tell us what they were though) because it was in the day unit there scan machine is rubbish so the combination of that the position of the babies and there wriggling we couldn't get a picture so was a bit gutted about that :/ plus side it only 3 weeks till my 12 week scan although ill be 13 weeks! and my consultant appt!! going to test drive some prams on Saturday :) x


----------



## Prayerful

Blondhopeful said:


> AFM - had another ultrasound and bloodwork this morning. My lining is 7.72. Doc is very happy. I am scheduled for transfer next Saturday the 19th. They were goin to do the 17th but I can't get off of work. Doc said two days later will not affect me. I start doxy, methylprednisone, and PIO on Monday. Ahhhhh!!! I can't believe next Sat I will be PUPO. Nervous but excited. My first beta will be Oct 28th.

Yay! So excited for you!!



bettybee1 said:


> We'll ladies just had ec am v sore and the procedure was done under local it hurt so bad!!!!!!! I collected 15 eggs there was more but I was in too much pain for them too continue !
> 
> 7 eggs for me 8 for my reciepent lady :) !!!
> 
> Docters want me too be carefull as I have b large ovaries and have too watch b vigilaetnly for ohss!!
> 
> My docter has produced my Lutel support sheet Jesus
> I have too take 1 400mg cyclogest rectul at night
> Taking 3 x 200mg progesterone supp urgogest (200mg)
> And estrogen 2mg tablets 3x daily
> 
> What a regime !!! Got my fingers and toes crossed that it's going too work ! X

Betty - Sorry you had such a rough experience. Congrats on the great numbers though! 



Rosie06 said:


> Well AFM I had my scan today and both babies looked fab and had good heart rates (she didn't tell us what they were though) because it was in the day unit there scan machine is rubbish so the combination of that the position of the babies and there wriggling we couldn't get a picture so was a bit gutted about that :/ plus side it only 3 weeks till my 12 week scan although ill be 13 weeks! and my consultant appt!! going to test drive some prams on Saturday :) x

So glad everything is still going well!


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girls!

I am feeling so much better! I called my doctors office and spoke with the nurse regarding my NT scan. She talked to my doctor, and they have moved the scan up to two weeks from tomorrow, which means I'll be 13 + 2, so well within the proper time frame for an NT screening. I just wasn't comfortable missing that particular screening, even with having the Harmony test. Also, there is a chance my results from the Harmony will be inconclusive due to the vanishing twin, so I'd rather cover all of my bases. I feel relieved!:happydance:


----------



## Mells54

Cait what a relief for you!

AFM, we would have stayed team yellow if we had one, but with two we thought it best to know in advance...team pink all around for us!!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Awesome Mells!! Congrats on team pink ;) Have you felt your girls move yet?


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats on girls mells !!!!! 

Cait- glad they could fit you in :) 


Can anyone answe this ? Please my docter said start estrogen tablets on the 4th day after egg collection !! When did everyone else start theirs ? X


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sorry I cant be of help Betty I didn't take Estrogen during my IVF journey.


Wow I am glad they knocked me out for my EC! I hope you feel 100% soon.


----------



## bettybee1

ahh okay brandy thank tho :)

haha it was very painful dont think the local anaesthetic actually did anything ! but i feel fine now better than my last 2 cycles i went to universty at 3pm too goto a 2 hour session which was esstential so i can get access to patient data !!!


----------



## caitlenc

Mells54 said:


> Cait what a relief for you!
> 
> AFM, we would have stayed team yellow if we had one, but with two we thought it best to know in advance...team pink all around for us!!!!!

Aw, congrats, Mells!! I would have found out if my twins had stuck as well--easier to plan that way! Since we're down to one, we're back on Team yellow!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I didnt know the gender with my daughter on purpose and I was fine with that. My son the ultrasound tech slipped up and said he keeps moving around and I cant get a good picture of him :dohh:

With these 2 girls I had to know it was driving me batty... Plus I have 2 rooms to decorate so I wanted it to be all decked out when they get here.


----------



## Nikki of NZ

Good morning ladies 

Blond - good luck with transfer, cant wait to hear youre PUPO! :flower:

Betty - Congrats on the amazing number of eggs! :happydance: I started estrogen pills on day 1 of my cycle before FET and will be on them until 10wks pregnant 

Cait - We have also decided to keep gender a suprise at birth, I found out with my DS but I think the suspense will be part of the joy this time. Good on you for pushing the scan issue, your peace of mind its whats important right now :thumbup:

Rosie - great to hear all is going well with you and your babies, have fun test driving ;)

AFM - I got my :bfp: this morning!!!! :wohoo: It was very light but definitely there, my heart is still racing. I will test again in 2 days and the day after that will be my blood test


----------



## Rosie06

caitlenc said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> I am feeling so much better! I called my doctors office and spoke with the nurse regarding my NT scan. She talked to my doctor, and they have moved the scan up to two weeks from tomorrow, which means I'll be 13 + 2, so well within the proper time frame for an NT screening. I just wasn't comfortable missing that particular screening, even with having the Harmony test. Also, there is a chance my results from the Harmony will be inconclusive due to the vanishing twin, so I'd rather cover all of my bases. I feel relieved!:happydance:

so pleased you got sorted at least it will put your mind at rest, we don't get the harmony test over here ive never even heard of it :shrug:



Mells54 said:


> Cait what a relief for you!
> 
> AFM, we would have stayed team yellow if we had one, but with two we thought it best to know in advance...team pink all around for us!!!!!

yayyy team pink!!!! congratulations!!! we have to wait till 20 weeks to find out! 



bettybee1 said:


> Congrats on girls mells !!!!!
> 
> Cait- glad they could fit you in :)
> 
> 
> Can anyone answe this ? Please my docter said start estrogen tablets on the 4th day after egg collection !! When did everyone else start theirs ? X

I started mine 6 days from egg collection if but with DD it was 8 days after so not sure why it was different :S



Nikki of NZ said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> Blond - good luck with transfer, cant wait to hear youre PUPO! :flower:
> 
> Betty - Congrats on the amazing number of eggs! :happydance: I started estrogen pills on day 1 of my cycle before FET and will be on them until 10wks pregnant
> 
> Cait - We have also decided to keep gender a suprise at birth, I found out with my DS but I think the suspense will be part of the joy this time. Good on you for pushing the scan issue, your peace of mind its whats important right now :thumbup:
> 
> Rosie - great to hear all is going well with you and your babies, have fun test driving ;)
> 
> AFM - I got my :bfp: this morning!!!! :wohoo: It was very light but definitely there, my heart is still racing. I will test again in 2 days and the day after that will be my blood test

Woop congratulations hunny!!!! look forward to hearing your result in 2 days aswell so exciting seeing 2 pink lines!!! how many embies did you have put back? x


----------



## Nikki of NZ

Just the 1 embaby, our chances of success were higher than most so we decided 1 would be best and that gives us 3 frozen embryos if we choose to try for another 1 later


----------



## ~Brandy~

Nikki of NZ said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> Blond - good luck with transfer, cant wait to hear youre PUPO! :flower:
> 
> Betty - Congrats on the amazing number of eggs! :happydance: I started estrogen pills on day 1 of my cycle before FET and will be on them until 10wks pregnant
> 
> Cait - We have also decided to keep gender a suprise at birth, I found out with my DS but I think the suspense will be part of the joy this time. Good on you for pushing the scan issue, your peace of mind its whats important right now :thumbup:
> 
> Rosie - great to hear all is going well with you and your babies, have fun test driving ;)
> 
> AFM - I got my :bfp: this morning!!!! :wohoo: It was very light but definitely there, my heart is still racing. I will test again in 2 days and the day after that will be my blood test

CONGRATS!! :happydance:


----------



## W8ing4ours

Wow good news all around!! 

Congrats Nikki, yay!!!

Mells - 2 girls as well, I'm so happy for you :). <3

Betty- I started my estrogen patches 3 days after, but only did one set of patches and then my dr had me stop because my hormone levels were so high.


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats Nikki !!!!!!! :) 

Well ladies only 4 off my 7 eggs were mature !!! Not sure how many off my ladies 8 we're wish u knew lol 

Anyway all 4 fertilized which is fantastic just what we want :) there pushing me to goto day5 but I can't justify the money !!! So transfer will be tmro at 11:00 am! Hoping all 4 are fab so I can freeze 2 as we'll :) 
Can't believe am going to pupo tmro let's hope my beautiful embryos grow well :) !! Xxx


----------



## Blue12

Great news Betty. Do they not equally divide the mature eggs? 

I only had 4 eggs fertilize and have twins and one frozen. 

Praying for you!!!!!!!


----------



## caitlenc

Nikki, fab news, congrats!!!!

Betty, what a great fertilization report! Hope they all keep going strong!!


----------



## bettybee1

No they just share the eggs at ec then it's pick off the draw lol :/ !! 

Thanks ladies hoping for a good report for you all tmro :D ! X


----------



## bettybee1

Ladies we'll anyone who took aspirin ? 

What day did you start transfer day ? Did you take it morning or night ? With your other vitamins or separate time ? 

I am a nurse really should know these things :/ haha!!!! X


----------



## ~Brandy~

bettybee1 said:


> Ladies we'll anyone who took aspirin ?
> 
> What day did you start transfer day ? Did you take it morning or night ? With your other vitamins or separate time ?
> 
> I am a nurse really should know these things :/ haha!!!! X

Hi Betty! I take aspirin. I started mine the day after collection 81mg. I take so many viatmins that I just mix them up and take them throughout the day. Normally my aspirin is in the morning with my prenatal vitamin.

I didnt get morning sickness though so I dont have a sensitive stomach. If it starts to make you feel ikky and you're preggo then you will probably want to adjust to different times of the day with and without food to see.


----------



## Nikki of NZ

bettybee1 said:


> Congrats Nikki !!!!!!! :)
> 
> Well ladies only 4 off my 7 eggs were mature !!! Not sure how many off my ladies 8 we're wish u knew lol
> 
> Anyway all 4 fertilized which is fantastic just what we want :) there pushing me to goto day5 but I can't justify the money !!! So transfer will be tmro at 11:00 am! Hoping all 4 are fab so I can freeze 2 as we'll :)
> Can't believe am going to pupo tmro let's hope my beautiful embryos grow well :) !! Xxx

YAY betty thats so exciting!!


----------



## Blue12

I take the aspirin with all my vitamins at night right before bed. I have horrible all day ms. I started taking it after retrieval


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks girls lol , 

Am self perscribing !! I've told them
Am
Taking it tho haha!!! 

I'll take 75mg at night then takin all sorts off vitamins this cycle ! Eating nuts u name it really think it's why I responded better ;) ! 

Gonna too start eating pineapple tmro too :) ! Praying that my bill & ben will be best quality possible and they grow well in their new home :) !!! C


----------



## Prayerful

caitlenc said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> I am feeling so much better! I called my doctors office and spoke with the nurse regarding my NT scan. She talked to my doctor, and they have moved the scan up to two weeks from tomorrow, which means I'll be 13 + 2, so well within the proper time frame for an NT screening. I just wasn't comfortable missing that particular screening, even with having the Harmony test. Also, there is a chance my results from the Harmony will be inconclusive due to the vanishing twin, so I'd rather cover all of my bases. I feel relieved!:happydance:

Great news Caitlen!



Mells54 said:


> Cait what a relief for you!
> 
> AFM, we would have stayed team yellow if we had one, but with two we thought it best to know in advance...team pink all around for us!!!!!

Congratulations on baby girls!! :happydance:

I had always planned on being team yellow too, but I just want to know!! haha



Nikki of NZ said:


> AFM - I got my :bfp: this morning!!!! :wohoo: It was very light but definitely there, my heart is still racing. I will test again in 2 days and the day after that will be my blood test

Ahh, congratulations!!!! :happydance::happydance:



bettybee1 said:


> Well ladies only 4 off my 7 eggs were mature !!! Not sure how many off my ladies 8 we're wish u knew lol
> 
> Anyway all 4 fertilized which is fantastic just what we want :) there pushing me to goto day5 but I can't justify the money !!! So transfer will be tmro at 11:00 am! Hoping all 4 are fab so I can freeze 2 as we'll :)
> Can't believe am going to pupo tmro let's hope my beautiful embryos grow well :) !! Xxx

Great news Betty! Good luck tomorrow!



bettybee1 said:


> Ladies we'll anyone who took aspirin ?
> 
> What day did you start transfer day ? Did you take it morning or night ? With your other vitamins or separate time ?
> 
> I am a nurse really should know these things :/ haha!!!! X

I've been taking a baby ASA basically since i started TTC.


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girls!

Good luck today, Betty!

So, I had some spotting yesterday. It wasn't a lot, but definitely there. Kind of a reddish-brown mucousy discharge. I called my doctor, who told me to put my feet up, and to come in Monday. He also put me back on progesterone, oral this time. He said he likes women to stay on it through 12 weeks, and they probably took me off it too early at the RE. I told him they tested my blood 2 days after I stopped the meds, but he said it can take a week for progesterone to drop:shrug: 

I was pretty calm about it all, because the bleeding wasn't heavy. I went home after picking up DD, and found a beautiful, strong heartbeat on my Doppler, 162 bpm, which eased my mind considerably. Boy, this pregnancy has been a roller coaster compared to my first one!


----------



## bettybee1

Cait - hope the spotting disappears for you completely !! Good luck for Monday !!! 

We'll ladies am pupo with my bill & ben :) !!! 

All 4 were still growing well had 3x 4cells grade 1 & 1x 5cell at grade 1 too so the best !! Erm we transferred 2 4cells ! Transfer went very smoothly a lot better than the last 2 times :D !!! 

They are growing my other 2 embryos too Monday too see if they will freeze !! 

Apparently I have mild ohss !! :/ they was suggesting freeze all at 1st :| thank god I could proceed ! 

If my tummy bloats anymore or am
Sick I have too ring them straight away : hope my tummy goes down it's seems too be getting bigger & bigger !! Blah ! X


----------



## caitlenc

Aw,yay for being PUPO, Betty! Be sure to eat salty foods and drink lots of Gatorade, it helped me a lot!


----------



## bettybee1

thanks hunnie !! yeah i am doing :) xxxx


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Betty! I hope this is it for you!!!!


----------



## Blue12

So exciting Betty!!!! No water either. Only Gatorade to drink xxxxx


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks girls !!!!! Can't believe I have to wait 9/10 days too test !! Holding out till after next weekend :) xxx


----------



## Nikki of NZ

Congrats on being pupo betty!!! my hpt yesterday had 2 nice bright red lines and todays beta results came back 157, next test in 4days. DH and I are over the moon! seems strange to finally say im pregnant


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats again Nikki lovely beta xxxx


----------



## bettybee1

This is how bloated I am ladies :( was anyone else like this ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Nikki!!!

Wow Betty! I wasn't bloated at all like that. I hope OHSS stays away.


----------



## bettybee1

ano mells my tummy is stickin out more than my boobs ahhaaaa!!!! the things we have to go through !!

hope you and your twinnies are growing well x


----------



## Blue12

The time I had ohss I was bloated like that. I wasn't concerned about the bloating though as much as I was in such severe pain and was beginning to have trouble breathing


----------



## bettybee1

my urine is normal & no other symptoms apart from my tummy !! few pains not much just going to have to keep a close eye out bah bah!!!xx


----------



## Blue12

My pains were so bad I couldn't walk. I'm glad to hear you aren't having any other symptoms


----------



## bettybee1

oh gosh couldnt imagine how you must of been feeling :( 

hope this bloating subsides will have people asking me questions at work if it don't go down ahha!!!


----------



## Mells54

Just keep drinking the Gatorade. I'm sure it will pass quickly if you aren't having other symptoms. Hopefully, you have some baggy clothes to wear!!!! LOL!


----------



## Rosie06

oh betty that looks bad mine was similar (but by the looks of it im more on the chubby side ha ha!) if it starts getting painful not peeing as much etc go get checked out mine subsided after about2-3days then came back around 10dpo equivalent (this is what prompted me to test) fingers crossed for you!!! when are you testing?

nikki congratulations so amazing seeing those 2 pink lines!!!! exciting times ahead!

I put the deposit down yesterday on my pram/pushchair so exciting have my 13 week scan 2 weeks on tues :) 

how is everyone else getting on?x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Betty- on a positive side statistics show that IVF patients that have mild OHSS tend to have a higher pregnancy rate :) gatorade, no water, salty snacks, high protein and it will be gone in 3-4 days...... NO WATER makes it worse. Stool softeners also help

Rosie- Awesome! you got the Bugga donkey?


----------



## ~Brandy~

AFM - Oops forgot my update lol I have a doctor appt tomorrow its my standard 2 week check up with my OB. Hoping he does a quick bedside scan like he normally does so I get to see the girls even if its just for a minute :)


----------



## Mells54

Have fun checking on the babies Brandy!

Rosie, I showed my DH that stroller and he wants to get one!


----------



## Rosie06

~Brandy~ said:


> Betty- on a positive side statistics show that IVF patients that have mild OHSS tend to have a higher pregnancy rate :) gatorade, no water, salty snacks, high protein and it will be gone in 3-4 days...... NO WATER makes it worse. Stool softeners also help
> 
> Rosie- Awesome! you got the Bugga donkey?




~Brandy~ said:


> AFM - Oops forgot my update lol I have a doctor appt tomorrow its my standard 2 week check up with my OB. Hoping he does a quick bedside scan like he normally does so I get to see the girls even if its just for a minute :)




Mells54 said:


> Have fun checking on the babies Brandy!
> 
> Rosie, I showed my DH that stroller and he wants to get one!


yeah we went for the donkey its fab we ended up getting a fairly good deal on it and the other options just didn't have it all that I wanted (I went through 4 prams with DD!) I actually sat DD in it and she fits lovely in it still so I know I will get an awful lot of use out of it!

mells if you can get it you should its perfect! I seen a couple with it yesterday with 3 week old twin boys I just melted! 

hope your appt goes well and you get a sneaky peak at your girls! I cant wait for my next scan :) x

xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Everyone,

I am just curious if anyone has had to have a cerclage? If you did what was your cervical length? I am very worried. I had some pressure type pains this weekend so they did an ultrasound today and found that my cervix is 2.3CM and it should be 3.5 or more and my uterus was contracting. They said they would like to do the procedure in the next day or 2. I don&#8217;t know much about it.


----------



## Blue12

Oh wow Brandy. I have no idea about this. I'm pretty sure I've seen a section on here about this. I looked at it when I was pg with dd but I was only 8 weeks and they don't do the procedure until 2nd tri. And I didn't end up needing it.


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am just curious if anyone has had to have a cerclage? If you did what was your cervical length? I am very worried. I had some pressure type pains this weekend so they did an ultrasound today and found that my cervix is 2.3CM and it should be 3.5 or more and my uterus was contracting. They said they would like to do the procedure in the next day or 2. I dont know much about it.

Wow Brandy! I'm sorry to hear that. I remember talking to my Rd about it, and he said it is not recommended for twins only singletons. I don't remember why, since he said it was unlikely I would need one.


----------



## Blue12

Oh also I know it's more common to have it shorten with twins because my dr said at 27 weeks I will have weekly internal scans to monitor cervical length. Something I never had with dd


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well all the doctors were calm but they have me freaked out. The specialist called me and wants me there at 845 tomorrow. They didn't say if they are doing the procedure right then or not. Just that my appt would be 2 hours. I assume he wants to do his own scan and such to see what course of action he wants to take.

Regardless of what they do my regular OB has put me on weekly scans now. I dont know how anyone works in a high risk pregnancy my lord!


----------



## Prayerful

Caitlen - I hope the progesterone does the trick to stop the bleeding. Hopefully this will be the last dip on this crazy roller coaster you've been on!

Betty - Congrats on being PUPO! I hope the bloating subsides quickly for you. I developed mild OHSS too but thankfully did not have bloating to that extent. My worse symptom of the OHSS is the shortness of breath.

Congratulations Nikki!!! So exciting to see those two lines!

Rosie - Ohh, congrats on the pram! I checked out the pic in the link you sent a while back. It looked really nice!

Brandy - I haven't heard of that procedure. I hope all goes well at the appt tomorrow. 

AFM - My first u/s is on Friday! The wait is killing me!! I also had my blood drawn today for another beta but because of the base being on minimal staffing due to the holiday I won't get my results until sometime tomorrow. This week is going to go so slow!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Betty- hope you're feeling better today, I had awful bloat too :( you're pupo though and I can't wait to hear your good news!!

Prayerful - hope this week goes quickly, so excited for you for Friday! 

Brandy - I didn't have that procedure but work with a woman who did, its very successful and might come with bedrest a little later, but I suppose there are many reasons bedrest happens with twins. I hope you are reassured tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you <3

Afm - I'm doing well. Just can't wait to feel this baby start moving around soon, I long to feel that feeling again. DH and I have a private gender scan a week from Friday and I'm dying to find out if this is another girl or a little boy. My gut is saying team pink again but it will be so exciting to find out!!

Hope everyone is having a good night :hugs:


----------



## Prayerful

It sounds like it will be a long two weeks for you. I hope it passes quickly for you too!


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks ladies feeling better now although just woke up and been awake half of the night having strange ass dreams!!!

Brandy - am sorry ur having too have it but rather b safe than sorry try and rest up 

In July I had too have some pre cancerous cells removed fr my cervix they said when I get pregnant I'll need my cervix length monitoring and if it gets short I'll need a cerglage xxxx


----------



## Blue12

I always find the progesterone to give me craaaaazy dreams.


----------



## bettybee1

Annoying ain't it blue !! My heads spinning as we'll feel really dizzy!! Think it's a combo of the estrogen and 1000mg progestrone :/ Ha! X


----------



## caitlenc

Betty, I was definitely very bloated. Keep up with the Gatorade and salty snacks, you should be fine!

Prayerful, what a fantastic beta! So excited to hear about your next one!

Brandy, I can't believe you're already 16 weeks! Try not to worry about the cerclage, they are common in twin pregnancies. More pressure on the cervix with two in there. I'm sure all will be well. Like Betty, my cervix has to be monitored closely, since I had two sets of precancerous cells removed from it.

AFM, the bleeding has subsided, and I had my appointment yesterday. Baby A was wiggling around, and saw the heartbeat. However, my doctor is concerned about Baby B's sac, which is behind Baby A and puts her at some risk, apparently. He labeled me a "very high risk" pregnancy, which did little to reassure me. I have my NT scan next Thursday, and hopefully will get my genetic bloodwork results before then. How long did it take you ladies to get your Harmony results back?

Based on the fact that this pregnancy has been so stressful so far, I think we may give in and find out the gender. I kind of feel like it might give me something positive to focus on in the midst of all this worrying if I know what I am having. We can pick names, and plan the nursery. Also, I am very interested in seeing if the bloodwork can tell me the gender of the baby we lost, as well.

Hope all of you ladies are doing well!


----------



## W8ing4ours

:hugs: Caitlen. Im sorry its so stressful, I completely understand how you must be feeling and agree with you that figuring out the gender may help you bond and prepare more, which might take your mind off the worry. I can't wait to see everyone's beautiful babies in a few months when all of this worry is behind us! <3


----------



## Prayerful

At work but wanted to let you all know I got my beta results from yesterday... 8582! That is a doubling time of 46.28 hours. Less than 72 hours to go until my ultrasound!


----------



## caitlenc

Wow, prayerful!! Amazing!


----------



## bettybee1

:oneofeach:Prayerful- WOW amazing number:oneofeach:

Cait- sorry about your scan today hoping baby a stays strong :) and baby bs sac goes smoothly :hugs: finding out the gender will be a lovely present:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I saw the specialist today and my cervix has began to funnel and is shortening. They have to try to slow it down so they are going to do the cerclage tomorrow morning. They are admitting me to the hospital right now and then I will be there for 3 days for monitoring.

Taking my laptop for sure to keep up with everyone on BNB. I am so scared right now.


----------



## bettybee1

aww Brandy am sorry hunnie!! you sound like your having fantastic care though keep resting sweetie :) try not too worry too much i know it will be hard , you may have too rest the rest of your pregnancy now xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

Praying for you Brandy! I'm sure everything will turn out fine.


----------



## Blue12

I'm sure it must be scary brandy but agree sounds like you have good care and great that they noticed this so early. My next scan isn't for two weeks so I hope my cervical length is ok.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Thinking of you brandy, hope everything goes well tomorrow, just rest rest rest, it will be ok, just think these next few months will be the last time you feel rested for years, ha ;) for real though, I know how scary it must be, big :hugs: <3


----------



## Nikki of NZ

Sending lots of love, support and the best of luck your way Brandy :hugs: 

Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:


----------



## bettybee1

Hope today goes well brandy !!! Thinking off you ! 
<3 x


----------



## caitlenc

:hugs:Brandy, thinking about you! Sounds like you're getting great care, sweetie. Hang in there!:hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Ladies ... did anyone get bfp without symptoms:shrug:

i literally have no cramps..... no nothing 

all i have is 3 giant spots on my face &:holly: are like rocks buts that's from my hormonal support :thumbup:


----------



## Rosie06

goo d luck brandy hope all goes ok make sure your taking it easy!

Betty with DD I literally had no symptoms at all in the tww nothing was 100% convinced it hadn't worked and It had, this time round I had a major breakout of spots, my ohss died off but came back around 9/10dpo it was only the ohss that got me thinking about testing, as hard as It is try not to symptom spot because you will just drive yourself crazy! whens test date? wil you be testing early? x


----------



## ~Brandy~

bettybee1 said:


> Ladies ... did anyone get bfp without symptoms:shrug:
> 
> i literally have no cramps..... no nothing
> 
> all i have is 3 giant spots on my face &:holly: are like rocks buts that's from my hormonal support :thumbup:

I didn't have a single symptom. I thought for sure it was over


----------



## bettybee1

thanks ladies :)

trying too relax about it :/ haha!!! ill be testing monday 21st that will be me at 12dpo !

i am going to try and hold out if i can xx


----------



## caitlenc

Betty, all of my symptoms were hormonal support related, just like you I had sore BB's. Otherwise, there was nothing but a few twinges here and there, that could well have been in my imagination.

Well, Ladies, my doctor called and my MaterniT21 test (Same as Harmony) was inconclusive!! I am not entirely surprised. Apparently there is so much crazy dna stuff floating around in my blood due to the vanishing twin that they were unable to separate it all:nope:

So now my doctor is sending me to a high risk specialist to do the NT ultrasound and determine whether an amniocentisis is necessary. They think the bloodwork that goes with the NT scan will also be inconclusive, so our decision will be entirely based on the scan results. :shrug:


----------



## Mells54

Cat, one of the reasons we denied testing was bc they told us with twins the tests would be more than likely inconclusive. Our scans have all been fine, and therefore we didn't do amino. Good luck! it's so hard to decide sometimes.


----------



## bettybee1

brandy- how did yesturday go what have the docters said ?

Well ladies today am feeling quite down i feel like what if this hasnt worked again what the hell is wrong with me if it doesnt? :(

but am the type of person that will keep doing something over over again to get what i want but is this wrong ? 

if it doesnt work this time should i give up ? am reading very crap research that if it hasnt worked by 3rd time then it probley wont :(

how is this possble last year i got pregnant 4 times ! and 3years ago i got pregnant with my daugther ? what the hell i feel very confuzed !

also yesterday night when i was working i had some horrible sharp pains in my right side down below i hope this isnt a cyst or anything :(

sorry for the rant !!


----------



## Blue12

Betty I know someone who had a son naturally and then did 3 failed ivf cycles and stopped. But I also know someone who cycle 4 worked and cycle 5 worked. 

Have you had an investigative lap?


----------



## W8ing4ours

Betty - :hugs: don't give up. You know you CAN get pregnant, the timing of it all is so frustrating, BUT don't give up on this cycle. You nee to just believe it worked, I cannot wait until you test! Dont look to the what-ifs yet, just focus on visualizing a little baby growing inside you (or two! <3) I also know someone that didnt get pg until the 4th cycle.

Brandy - still thinking of you, hope everything is ok hun.


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah had all sorts everything fine , 

Just waiting on results on the immune testing etc and blood mttr gene etc

My husband has sperm antibodies sustained from and injury in afghan ! Coz he didn't have them before !! 

:( blah! Xxxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi everyone. I hope you're all doing well! I will go back and read/do personals when I have more energy I promise.

So I had the procedure yesterday and it went well according to the doctor. We did an ultrasound today and the babies look just fine and the cervix is now fully closed. I dont have the pelvic pressure I had before that felt like I was going to go in labor any second except when my bladder is full that get painful because of the stitches and the swelling. So I have been going to the bathroom like 6 times an hour atleast lol. I am resting at home now I just got home from the hospital. I will be down now they said till monday and going back to work on Tuesday.

I have a recheck again on the 29th and if all is well I can continue to work.. if it is not then bed rest here I come. 

I hope everyone the best :)


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, I'm glad you had a positive outcome. It's all so scary sometimes. Good luck and enjoy your rest...once the babies are here you won't have that kind of leisure time!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Glad to hear everything went well brandy :hugs:


----------



## Prayerful

Brandy, so glad everything went well with the procedure. Enjoy your rest!


----------



## caitlenc

Good news, Brandy, be sure to take it easy! I have a good feeling that those babies will be cooking in there for a very long time!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful I cant wait to hear about your ultrasound!


----------



## Prayerful

The ultrasound went great today! It really felt unreal after waiting so long to finally see my little bean on the screen. We got to see the baby's heartbeat but weren't able to hear it yet. It was such a great feeling. I am a little sad the second embryo didn't make it but am so blessed to have this one!

On a side note, my ovaries are bigger than my uterus right now!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0436-1.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh congrats Prayer!! How exciting :) I am so happy for you.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Congrats prayerful, so happy for you!!


----------



## bettybee1

Brandy - am glad it went well rest up Hun 

Prayer- amazing congrats !!!! Xxxx


----------



## bettybee1

Hey ladies I have a thread in the pregnant test section I tested yesterday and I got a extremely faint bfp & tested today and it's defo their please stick cxxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

bettybee1 said:


> Hey ladies I have a thread in the pregnant test section I tested yesterday and I got a extremely faint bfp & tested today and it's defo their please stick cxxx

I was there looking at it and posted! It's a BFP for sure :) Congrats :happydance:


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks elk xxx


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Betty!


----------



## bettybee1

Thank you ! Praying they get darker stick stick stick !!! X


----------



## W8ing4ours

Ahhh Betty, yay!!!! You're pregnant!!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Ekkkk I have sharp pains in my sides Nd am abit crampy :/ hope my babies are all snuggled in tight for 8 months :) !


----------



## Mells54

Betty, I was so crampy the first few weeks. I think it is very normal. Then as things have progressed I get those stretching feelings regularly as my belly grows.


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls. Hope everyone is well.

Brandy - sorry for what you had to go through but glad you are ok. Seems you have a great doc taking care of you.

Betty!!!!!! Congrats! I am so happy for you!

Nikki - congrats as well. H&H 9 months.

Prayerful - your ultrasound looks amazing! :)

Hope everyone else is feeling well and their pregnancy is progressing.

AFM - Finally PUPO. Yay!!!! They transferred one beautiful embryo today at 2pm. Anyone just know it worked??? I cried right after but then my DH had me laughing.


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats on been pupo sweetie :) !!! X


----------



## Mells54

Blonde, congrats!!!! I couldn't believe it worked even after beta!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats on PUPO!!! I cant wait to hear the new BFPs :) pretty soon we will have to turn this thread into Pregnant after IVF :)


----------



## Prayerful

Congrats Betty! I am so happy for you!

Blond - Congratulations on being PUPO! I was so full of emotions after transfer that I was laughing and crying too! I'm praying for good results for you. When is OTD?


----------



## Blondhopeful

Prayerful, my OTD is 10/28. I dunno how I will make it till then. My DH is adamant that I do not test prior. But since I have no trigger shot left I know if its positive its positive. I just don't want disappointment. Dunno what I will do but either way it's too early have all week to decide if I want to test or not.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blond you more willpower than me. I started testing the day after transfer. I figure the outcome is the same whether I tested early or not. I am just of those people that I have to know even if it's bad news it would have made me insane wondering


----------



## Blondhopeful

~Brandy~ said:


> Blond you more willpower than me. I started testing the day after transfer. I figure the outcome is the same whether I tested early or not. I am just of those people that I have to know even if it's bad news it would have made me insane wondering

Ha Brandy. Trust me if it wasn't for my husband I'd start testing already too. But I am going to try to hold out till Friday at least. Been having light cramping since the transfer. But that's about it. Oh and sleeping a lot.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blondhopeful said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Blond you more willpower than me. I started testing the day after transfer. I figure the outcome is the same whether I tested early or not. I am just of those people that I have to know even if it's bad news it would have made me insane wondering
> 
> Ha Brandy. Trust me if it wasn't for my husband I'd start testing already too. But I am going to try to hold out till Friday at least. Been having light cramping since the transfer. But that's about it. Oh and sleeping a lot.Click to expand...

I didn't have any symptoms before the 2nd trimester other than I couldnt stay awake.. It was torture. But it ended up being worth it! FX for you and get some rest ;)


----------



## caitlenc

Blond, congrats on being PUPO!!

Prayerful, beautiful scan pic!

Betty, hooray!!!! I just knew this would be your cycle!!


----------



## bettybee1

Hey girls !! 

What's. Dpo & levels were your 1st betas ? X


----------



## ~Brandy~

bettybee1 said:


> Hey girls !!
> 
> What's. Dpo & levels were your 1st betas ? X

Mine was kinda high so I wouldnt really compare anything to mine.

Mine was 294 at 13DPO or 8dp5dt


----------



## ~Brandy~

Update for me :flower:

So after the cerclage and hospital stay over this last week I saw the doctors today and did some REALLLY long scans lol. The good news is the cerclage looks "perfect" according to the doctors. The babies are back up high where they should be and my cervix is completely closed and over 3CM now which is what they need to sustain a twin pregnancy. The only good thing about this whole high risk pregnancy is getting weekly pics. Todays turned out ok but they only did a 2D next week they will do another 3D they said. The girls are measuring at 17W5D which is awesome that they are a little ahead of schedule. I hope they stay that way since the doctors think they might have to take the cerclage out around week 34 and they would come right after that.

Heres my girls.. Nameless right now as hubby is so indecisive on names lol

Oh forgot to mention... I get to return to my daily activities and work for now but will be checked for issues. It's full bedrest at first sign of anything going wrong. I also have to start progesterone injections again just to be safe.
 



Attached Files:







baby A 17W.jpg
File size: 87.2 KB
Views: 3









Baby B 17W.jpg
File size: 73.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bettybee1

Gorgeous !!! Am so happy everything seems too be on track for you !!! 
Awwwww your Girls look massive !!!x


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, that's great news!!! We refer to our girls as Laverne and Shirley...we haven't picked names yet!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Brandy those are beautiful pics! It must warm your heart each time you see them. :)


----------



## caitlenc

Brandy,they look great! So glad things are going well!

Betty, my beta 14dpo was 80. 16 dpo was 270!

Well, ladies, had my NT scan yesterday, and it was fantastic!! Everything looks wonderful! My DH decided he would like to know the sex since things have been so crazy this pregnancy. Obviously, it's too early to tell for sure, but the doctor says with 75-80% certainty that we are having a BOY!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## W8ing4ours

Congrats Caitlin!! A boy!! That will be so nice to have one of each! I'm finding out gender on Friday and cannot wait! So glad things are going well for you <3


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Cait!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Ok girls, I caved and took a cheapie today. I know it's way early but I figured why not. I am attaching the photo. What do you think??????
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=688973&stc=1&d=1382576707
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 43


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blondhopeful said:


> Ok girls, I caved and took a cheapie today. I know it's way early but I figured why not. I am attaching the photo. What do you think??????
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=688973&stc=1&d=1382576707

I see a faint line!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Brandy I had the transfer on Saturday is that possible? I don't want to get my hopes up!!!! Too late lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blondhopeful said:


> Brandy I had the transfer on Saturday is that possible? I don't want to get my hopes up!!!! Too late lol

I cant remember how many day transfer you had... if it was even 3 yes its entirely possible. You would be the equivalent of 8dpo. I had my faint bfp at 7dpo.

Try testing again in another 48 hours ;)


----------



## Blondhopeful

~Brandy~ said:


> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Brandy I had the transfer on Saturday is that possible? I don't want to get my hopes up!!!! Too late lol
> 
> I cant remember how many day transfer you had... if it was even 3 yes its entirely possible. You would be the equivalent of 8dpo. I had my faint bfp at 7dpo.
> 
> Try testing again in another 48 hours ;)Click to expand...

I transferred one 5 day embryo. So I guess I am 9dpo. I will retest on Friday. I hope it worked.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blondhopeful said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Brandy I had the transfer on Saturday is that possible? I don't want to get my hopes up!!!! Too late lol
> 
> I cant remember how many day transfer you had... if it was even 3 yes its entirely possible. You would be the equivalent of 8dpo. I had my faint bfp at 7dpo.
> 
> Try testing again in another 48 hours ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I transferred one 5 day embryo. So I guess I am 9dpo. I will retest on Friday. I hope it worked.Click to expand...

Can you see a faint line? I remember you dont have a trigger in your system so if there is a hint of a line on that stick in person you're for sure pregnant! :happydance:


----------



## Blondhopeful

~Brandy~ said:


> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Brandy I had the transfer on Saturday is that possible? I don't want to get my hopes up!!!! Too late lol
> 
> I cant remember how many day transfer you had... if it was even 3 yes its entirely possible. You would be the equivalent of 8dpo. I had my faint bfp at 7dpo.
> 
> Try testing again in another 48 hours ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I transferred one 5 day embryo. So I guess I am 9dpo. I will retest on Friday. I hope it worked.Click to expand...
> 
> Can you see a faint line? I remember you dont have a trigger in your system so if there is a hint of a line on that stick in person you're for sure pregnant! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes, but it is very faint. And yes I have no trigger in my system :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blondhopeful said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Brandy I had the transfer on Saturday is that possible? I don't want to get my hopes up!!!! Too late lol
> 
> I cant remember how many day transfer you had... if it was even 3 yes its entirely possible. You would be the equivalent of 8dpo. I had my faint bfp at 7dpo.
> 
> Try testing again in another 48 hours ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I transferred one 5 day embryo. So I guess I am 9dpo. I will retest on Friday. I hope it worked.Click to expand...
> 
> Can you see a faint line? I remember you dont have a trigger in your system so if there is a hint of a line on that stick in person you're for sure pregnant! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but it is very faint. And yes I have no trigger in my system :)Click to expand...


ROFL a line is a line is a line :) Congrats :happydance:


----------



## W8ing4ours

I see a faint line too blond, omg you have to test again when you wake up with fmu!! :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Congrats blond


----------



## caitlenc

Ooh, Blond, can't wait to see your next test!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats on a bit Caitlin !!! 


Blonde - yeeeeyhhh !! Hope it gets darker for you !!!! Xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

This is a copy/paste from a post I made on the forums. I was scared to death when I saw heard the news article.

Hi Everyone, Hopefully we all know that we shouldnt be consuming cold cuts and such while we are pregnant. I was shocked to hear there is a listeria outbreak currently with lots of foods other than cold cuts being affected. Please read....

https://cjonline.com/news/business/...n-transferred-equipment-found-canadian-agency


----------



## bettybee1

hey ladies hope every one is okay :0


blonde- any more tests ??

w8ing- you found out the gender today ?



brandy you know when you had your 1st scan whats did you see ? x


----------



## Rosie06

hiya girls sorry not been on here for a while been busy with work etc.

just an update from me, I ended up having a scan today as had a bit of spotting this morning (not as much as I had a couple of weeks ago) I phoned day unit and they told me to come in, any how went for scan and we got some bad news, we have lost one of our babies :cry::cry::cry: the other looks totally fine, sonographer was a bit shocked as everything was perfect 2 weeks ago and it looks like its happened literally within days of that scan :cry: the other baby was bouncing and flipping about all over I just really pray that he/she is ok feel so anxious and nervous about this whole pregnancy now :cry:

Betty im not sure if ive been on since you've posted your news but huge congrats to you looks like the change in protocol was just what you needed so pleased for you xx


----------



## bettybee1

Awwwww Rosie :( am really sorry I really am :( !!!! :hugs:

And Thankyou hunnie xx


----------



## Mells54

Rosie, I had some spotting early on, and was worried I was losing one of the babies. The RE told me that it's not uncommon to lose one, but rare to lose both. Stay positive and know little one is staying put. I'm sorry for your loss, it's still hard.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh Rosie I am sooooo sorry :( The other one will be just fine.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Awww Rosie, sorry to hear you lost baby b :(. :hugs: hope baby a is growing stronger than ever now.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Well ladies, I have a little tiny baby BOY inside me!!! I am honestly in shock still, I was SO sure it was another girl! My mom and I immediately went and bought baby boy clothes and I've just spent the afternoon in awe. I feel like today was such a defining day, i think I finally feel pregnant, I know that sounds crazy because its been 16 weeks, but I just feel like its so much more real now. I can't wait to feel him move inside me and I can't wait to see his sweet little face! I have a beautiful daughter and a SON!! :). :). :)


----------



## Mells54

Congrats W8ing!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi everyone.. Thanks for the good wishes!

W8ing congrats on the baby boy :)

Rosie I am so sorry for the one baby but stay positive.

Everyone else - how are you feeling?

AFM, I took a FRER this morning :happydance:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=689971&stc=1&d=1382791695
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 35


----------



## Blue12

Wahoo blond

Yippy for a boy w8ing

Rosie I am so so so sorry. I cannot imagine the shock of this news xxxxxx


----------



## bettybee1

Wahooooo congrats blonde !!!!! Xxx


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Blonde!!!!!!


----------



## Rosie06

thank you so much girls, ive decided I need to stay positive for the baby still with us, struggling at the moment but we will get there DH is taking it really hard I think mainly as hes a twin himself it meant so much more to him having twins :cry:

W8ing such lovely news on having a boy!!!! whole new ball game buying blue! 

blonde congratulations lovely pink line for you!!! xx


----------



## bettybee1

Aww Rosie I would be distraught especially since you got past 8 weeks with them :( lots of love my dear xxxxx


----------



## LaylaShawn

Wow I've really missed a lot!

Rosie - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Try to stay positive about your little one. Hugs to you and your DH.

Betty - Congrats!! I may have said it already but not sure.

W8ing - Congrats on your baby boy! One of each, that's perfect!

Blonde - Congrats! That's a nice line!

Hello Blue, Brady and Prayerful!

I hope I did not forget anyone. If so sorry and :hugs:


----------



## Blondhopeful

Morning girls. Heading out to get my first beta today. Wish me luck! Nervous!!! But, excited!!!!!


----------



## caitlenc

W8ing,a boy, that is so exciting!!:happydance:

Blonde, there is no denying that you are knocked up!!:thumbup:

Rosie, I am so sorry, I know how hard it is to lose one baby. Be kind to yourself, and try not to worry. This is apparently very common, and Baby A should thrive.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Blondhopeful

Well it's official girls! I am knocked up, my first beta came back at 278!!!!!
I am speechless! Going for bloodwork Wednesday for second beta.


----------



## Mells54

Blonde, that's a high number...maybe twins????


----------



## Blondhopeful

Mells54 said:


> Blonde, that's a high number...maybe twins????

Mells I don't know. Only transferred one but I guess that embryo can split into identical? I dunno how that works :)


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats blonde how many dpo when you had your beta ? X


----------



## Blondhopeful

bettybee1 said:


> Congrats blonde how many dpo when you had your beta ? X

I am 9dpt5dt so I am 14dpo :)


----------



## bettybee1

That's excellent ! 

It's so good in every country apart from uk ! 

I had my beta at. 14dpo last Wednesday and haven't had it back yet :( 5days since hate uks system ! !


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats Blond!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hey everyone... Question - did you have cramps at the beginning of your pregnancy. Today my cramps are more than usual. Is that normal?


----------



## Prayerful

Hi ladies! I've been away for awhile as I've been keeping busy with life, but wanted to stop in and check up on everyone.

Congrats on the BOYS Caitlen and W8ing! So exciting!!

Rosie - I am so, so sorry about the loss of your LO. I pray that the other baby continues to grow strong.

Huge congrats Blond!!! :happydance: I had some pretty bad cramping the day before I got a postive FRER. Since then I've had occasional mild cramping only. I wouldn't worry about it. You had a great first beta. AND you only have to wait 2 more days for your next! You'll have more peace of mind then.

Layla - Hi!! I hope you are doing well! Looks like you are almost through your first trimester. How exciting!

Betty - How awful to have to wait so long for your beta results! I hope you get them soon!

AFM - I have my second ultrasound on Thursday. I'm so excited to actually hear the baby's heartbeat!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Congrats on your beta blonde, I definitely had cramps until week 10 or so, sometimes they were really strong, always scared me, but here I am in week 17! ;)


----------



## Rosie06

thank you girls!

im off to see consultant today, no scan just though im hoping they might listen in too baby, we are going to book a private scan at 16 weeks just for reassurance since I wont get another scan at hospital till 20 weeks we should be able to find out gender at the private scan too x


----------



## caitlenc

Blonde, what a great beta!! Cramping in the early days is completely normal, it feels like AF is coming. Try not to worry!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Update- I had my 18W scan today and the babies looked fantastic!! They are ahead of schedule by 6 days and both babies are measuring the same which is fantastic news... Even better news my cerclage looked perfect and the cervix was fully closed... we couldnt be happier right now. We are taking it 2 weeks at a time. They rescan the cervix every 2 weeks and as long as we dont find any funneling I am fine they said and can carry on normal activities.


----------



## Blue12

Great news brandy. I'm so nervous for mine in thurs


----------



## Mells54

Good news Brandy!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Good news Brandy!!!!

Did I miss an update on your scan?


----------



## caitlenc

That's great, Brandy!!


----------



## Blondhopeful

That's great Brandy :) can't wait to see more ultrasound pics. Are you going to do the 3d ultrasound???


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Good news Brandy!!!!
> 
> Did I miss an update on your scan?Click to expand...

Next week...


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Good news Brandy!!!!
> 
> Did I miss an update on your scan?Click to expand...
> 
> Next week...Click to expand...

Bah! I keep getting everyones dates wrong lol


----------



## Blondhopeful

Girls I got my second beta results today!!! My second beta is 1056. Ultrasound scheduled for next Wednesday. Yay!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blond fantastic!! 


Yes, they do some 3d's each time I go. We got a cute one of one of the babies but my husband took the disc to work to show the girls there lol. He loves to show off the babies.

Hopefully he brings the disc home today and I will put it up.


----------



## Mells54

Blonde awesome numbers!!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blond here are the ultrasound pics from 18w... We have a thumbsucker

The first photo is B who is laying transverse at the top of my uterus. The second photo is baby A that is head down.

So they are currently forming a T which will require a Csection unless they magically move.
 



Attached Files:







CLIFFORD_BRANDY 1029_14.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 7









CLIFFORD_BRANDY 1029_11.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## caitlenc

Brandy, they are gorgeous!!

Blonde, you have amazing numbers!! If you hadn't transferred only one, I'd be betting on twins with numbers like those!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Blond - congrats on beta 2, sounds like a strong little bean!

Brandy - those pics are great ;)


----------



## Blondhopeful

~Brandy~ said:



> Blond here are the ultrasound pics from 18w... We have a thumbsucker
> 
> The first photo is B who is laying transverse at the top of my uterus. The second photo is baby A that is head down.
> 
> So they are currently forming a T which will require a Csection unless they magically move.

Brandy the are amazing photos. I cannot wait for my first ultrasound.
I get to go next Wednesday the 6th. Did you guys get emotional with your first ultrasound? Do you know when I will have the next one after the first??


----------



## Blondhopeful

caitlenc said:


> Brandy, they are gorgeous!!
> 
> Blonde, you have amazing numbers!! If you hadn't transferred only one, I'd be betting on twins with numbers like those!

Caitlenc I am surprised myself. Maybe identical twins? Or I have heard that high HCG numbers can mean a girl. I just want the little bean to keep sticking. :)


----------



## caitlenc

Blonde, the first ultrasound is definitely emotional! I had one every 7-10 days after the first until I was released to my OB, but that may have been because of the vanishing twin.


----------



## ~Brandy~

At the start of my pregnancy I had a scan every 2 weeks till I was released to the OB and then after that it was suppose to be monthly... They have moved to every week now so it depends on your doctor.


----------



## Prayerful

Brandy - They are beautiful!

Blond - Congrats on the great betas!! Like Brandy, my ultrasounds have been approx every 2 weeks. Not sure what will happen once I am released to a regular OB.

Question -- at how many weeks did you all get released to your OB? I will be 9w6d at my next u/s and it sounds like it will be the last with my RE. Also, when were you told to stop PIO? I got to stop mine on Thursday after my last u/s. I was 8w1d. I am still taking the Prometrium twice daily though.

Here is a peek at my LO...
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0445.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 3


----------



## caitlenc

Prayerful, I was released around 9 weeks, and taken off the progesterone at the same time. Beautiful scan pic!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayer- Beautiful scan :) 

I was released from my FS at 11 weeks. I was told to stop the POI at 12 weeks. I had cervical issues and was hospitalized at 16 weeks and they felt that there was no harm in putting me back on POI as an added bonus to my cervical issue. We dont know if its really helping or not but I am back on them again but only 1 shot a week.


----------



## Rosie06

prayerful I didn't have the injection type just the pessaries but got told to stop at 8 weeks. Enjoy your ultrasound tomorrow such a special moment seeing your baby for the first time :) 

ive booked a private scan for 2weeks tomorrow Ill be 16 weeks and they will apparantley be able to tell us the gender too, after everything that's happened theres just no way I could wait until 27th December to see baby again I just keep praying all is ok x


----------



## caitlenc

oh, good, Rosie, that will help put your mind at ease. Can't wait to find out what you are having! Our next scan is two weeks from Thursday, I'll be 17+2, and hopefully they'll be able to confirm gender. I can't wait to buy my first little outfit for the new baby!


----------



## ~Brandy~

caitlenc said:


> oh, good, Rosie, that will help put your mind at ease. Can't wait to find out what you are having! Our next scan is two weeks from Thursday, I'll be 17+2, and hopefully they'll be able to confirm gender. I can't wait to buy my first little outfit for the new baby!

Once you start you wont stop buying! LOL My husband banned me from buying anymore baby clothes since there isnt much left for anyone to get us for our showers. My work is throwing me one and my husbands work is throwing him one. Hopefully they give us all diapers :haha:


----------



## cs2001a

Hi Ladies. I briefly joined this thread when I was going through our FET. They didn;t work & we decided to do a fresh cycle. Anyway, we transferred 1 5day blast. We had our 7wk scan on Monday & we received the shock of our lives.....TWINS. I am still in shock. We have told close family we are expecting, but I need time to adjust to the news so we haven;t told them about the twins. 

Brandy - how many did you transfer & do you know if they are identical?

Sound silly, but I am not looking forward to telling people we are expecting twins cos I just don't want to deal with all the questions, "does it run in the family" etc. No-one knows we went through IVF as I don't see it as anyones business. To me it is kind of like asking someone " oh, what position did you conceive that baby in". Sound silly but now I am HOPING they are identical so I can say...nope just nature taking its course.


----------



## Blue12

cs2001a if you only transferred 1 - then they must be identical right - in which ivf had nothing to do with that!!! congrats!!!!!!


----------



## cs2001a

Hi Blue - I would have thought so, but they said there is still a chance depending on the timing of when we DTD before or after. To me the dates wouldn't work out for it to be fraternal. I am definately hoping they are identical & can't wait til the 12wk scan where they can hopefully see them sharing a placenta. (although there is a chance it could be fused)

How many did you transfer? Are you scared of having twins with a toddler?

As we weren't prepared for twins, I am worrying about everything. :)


----------



## Mells54

CS, congrats! We too are having twins! I'm sure you will be fine. I find people ask questions about it just to make conversation more than being nosy. Most people do ask if it runs in our families (which it does) so I just politely say yes.


----------



## ~Brandy~

cs2001a said:


> Hi Ladies. I briefly joined this thread when I was going through our FET. They didn;t work & we decided to do a fresh cycle. Anyway, we transferred 1 5day blast. We had our 7wk scan on Monday & we received the shock of our lives.....TWINS. I am still in shock. We have told close family we are expecting, but I need time to adjust to the news so we haven;t told them about the twins.
> 
> Brandy - how many did you transfer & do you know if they are identical?
> 
> Sound silly, but I am not looking forward to telling people we are expecting twins cos I just don't want to deal with all the questions, "does it run in the family" etc. No-one knows we went through IVF as I don't see it as anyones business. To me it is kind of like asking someone " oh, what position did you conceive that baby in". Sound silly but now I am HOPING they are identical so I can say...nope just nature taking its course.

Hello and congrats! We put back 3 eggs. My doctor said I am carrying di/did twin girls. 30% chance they are identical. We won't know till after birth.


----------



## cs2001a

Hi Brandy. Oh ok, I know you did some tests & now I remember it was to determine the gender (?). 

It is definately taking some adjusting...that is for sure. :)


----------



## Blue12

I had two transferred and mine are non-identical. Separate sacs and separate placentas. I do feel quite nervous because I have a toddler. That means no naps for me while the babies nap. If twins were my first two I think it would be easier. I'm worried about bfeeding too as I really want to do that and also worried about them being born early and balancing being in the hospital with them plus caring for my toddler. That being said I am grateful that ivf worked. 

Most people ask if it runs in the family I think not to be nosey but just to ask something lol. I either just say nope we bought these babies or I say nope just one of those things that happened.


----------



## Rosie06

cs that's fantastic news! they've got to be identical if only one was transferred I bet it was a complete shock! someone my dad works with they had IVF and only had 1 put back and were utterly gobsmacked when they found out they were having identical twins! x

cant believe im officially in 2nd tri :O


----------



## caitlenc

cs, that is very exciting!! Congrats! I can totally understand being shocked and overwhelmed, especially when you only transferred 1 blast! But remember, God doesn't give us more than we can handle. You'll be fine!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> I had two transferred and mine are non-identical. Separate sacs and separate placentas. I do feel quite nervous because I have a toddler. That means no naps for me while the babies nap. If twins were my first two I think it would be easier. I'm worried about bfeeding too as I really want to do that and also worried about them being born early and balancing being in the hospital with them plus caring for my toddler. That being said I am grateful that ivf worked.
> 
> Most people ask if it runs in the family I think not to be nosey but just to ask something lol. I either just say nope we bought these babies or I say nope just one of those things that happened.

Idents can have seperate sacs and seperate placentas :) 30% actually do... if they split between day 3-8 they implant individually. I was confused about it too since my doctor said I have a 30% chance of idents with 2 sacs.... I made a thread on the twin forum.


----------



## ~Brandy~

CS- I had the Maternit21 and Harmony test... They both check for genetic issues as well as they were able to tell me the gender at 11 weeks.

The DNA test that we will have done after they are born will tell us if they are Identical. Unless of course they pop out looking completely opposite in that case we wont have the test ;)


----------



## Mells54

Hi ladies, spending the week camping so limited internet here. But I wanted to share that I had a great appt today. Both girls are doing well, around 1 pound each and just under 11 inches long. Things are going well! And my cervix is almost 6 cm in length. Also, the one placenta has moved away from my cervix. Such a relief!!!!


----------



## caitlenc

Great news, Mells!! 6 cm is awesome! Mine was only 3.5, which they said was great!


----------



## Mells54

Thanks Cait. I was very worried about it and they put my mind at complete ease. Tech told me anything over 2.5 is what they want so you are in a good spot as well. 

It has taken so long for us to get pregnant, that having such an uneventful pregnancy is a little unsettling. Hugs to everyone!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls, went for my first ultrasound yesterday and everything looks great. They saw an amniotic sac and a yolk as expected at 5 weeks and 3 days. 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=695539&stc=1&d=1383867875

I was so nervous last night. I started spotting light pinky/red but very little. Called the doc and they said as long as it doesn't get heavy and I don't start having extreme lower abdominal pain then I should be ok. I spotted for a little only when I wiped. Today almost nothing. Still very scary. But my beta yesterday was 8288. Doc said I have a strong little bean in there. I just pray he/she stick! 

How is everyone else? Glad to hear you girls are doing well. Love all the ultrasounds. How did most of you get through the first 12 weeks? I am scared.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 37


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats Blond! Believe me spotting in pregnancy is completely normal I found out the hard way too.. I had a bad bleeding episode at 7 weeks and totally freaked. 

Mells yes your cervix is an amazing length you will do great! Uneventful is awesome :) 

AFM- I had my regular checkup today and they always do a scan.. my cervix is holding nicely now with the cerclage THANK GOD!! It's totally closed and staying around 3.3 so I am totally happy about that :) The girls looked great.. I dont have to go back now till the 19th for a regular visit and a 22 week scan on the 26th right before Thanksgiving


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, I'm so glad things are holding tight!!! 

Blonde, it is scary. I too had a big bleed at week 7 but things were all good. Just stay positive and rest when you need it.

AFM, registered today. It was fun!


----------



## Blue12

Blond I had spotting too - and it was after havin a scan. I think the scan wand hits the blood rich cervix and causes spotting sometimes. That was my theory anyway. Lol


----------



## bettybee1

Hey ladies hope your all okay thought It had been quiet on here so came too check and I must on pressed the unsubscribe button by mistake ! 

Cs - congrats congrats on twins must have been a shock - I don't know what you could say as in my case I told everyone around me about the ivf and told be I was pregnant as soon as they asked if it had worked ! 

I woudlnt be embarrassed or anything though about telling anyone you had ivf ? Could you cope with lieing that they were natural ? All the way through and after ? If anything happend you may act more neurotic becoz it's ivf and it's 100% harder too get pregnant again than naturally 
It's just a thought becoz when I told people initially they have some sort off symypty not too mention stuff you don't want too hear there also made up when you get pregnant and sypmthamise how hard your journey has been 

Me personally don't like too fib and could never off not told the truth becoz I would mess up if I did good luck for what ever you deside too tell :xxx

Blue, mells, brandy - how your twins doing :) 

Rosie - hope your okay hunnie :hugs: when's your next scan booked ?

Blonde- lovely scan :) 

Cait - hope you & bump are okay too xx


----------



## bettybee1

This was my 7+1 scan everything looked fine heartbeat fine :) hopefully things carry on going as smoothly <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Blue12

Great news bettybee. Lovely scan pic. 

My babies seem to be doing well. Waiting for results of ultrasound to know that the babies are okay. But we know they are girls so now we are just enjoying talking about names. And I'm enjoying planning what the nursery will look like. We know which furniture we are getting and I've decided how I want the room painted and the name decals I want for the wall and the mobile I want for the room.


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks Hun :) so surreal !!! It finally happend but guess i have quite bad ms been sick 3-6 times a day so that's reminding me lol 


Aww girls ooooooo how lovely 3 girls !!!! Iam all for girl power don't know what I would do with a boy haha!!! 
Aww bet your so exited !!! 

Do you think you would go under Ivf again for no 4 ? Xxx


----------



## Blue12

We have frozen embryo. Dh keeps talking right now about going for one more. This is do surprising because for years when we talked about having children he was insistent that he only wanted two children. Then when we did this round he was hoping it would be twins and is already talking of a 4th child. I love the idea of 4 children because I was one of four but I'm not sure I ever want to be pg again with the horrrrrrible morning sickeness that lasts all day and the whole pregnancy. We will see I guess. 

Sorry to hear you are struggling with ms again too


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Betty- Hope your MS gets better soon :( My twins are doing well. The doctor took me off work so sitting around the house gets pretty boring all day! My poor DH is so lovely because when he gets home I just talk a mile a minute for like 30 minutes straight!!! I really need to find more hobbies for the next few months haha.


----------



## bettybee1

Blue - aww it would be lovely To make a number 4 :) 
Yeah I was sick till I had Lillah and I said too everyone there's no way I'll ever ever do this again after 6 months I was trying again hahaha !!!! Mad ness 

Brandy- glad your well urgh how annoying I hate been home all day although at the moment with this sickness I wish I was !!! Do you get paid from work sickness for been off or not ? Xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

bettybee1 said:


> Blue - aww it would be lovely To make a number 4 :)
> Yeah I was sick till I had Lillah and I said too everyone there's no way I'll ever ever do this again after 6 months I was trying again hahaha !!!! Mad ness
> 
> Brandy- glad your well urgh how annoying I hate been home all day although at the moment with this sickness I wish I was !!! Do you get paid from work sickness for been off or not ? Xx

In the states you wouldnt normally get paid for this time off. I apparently bought an insurance policy that I had totally forgot about years ago when I started this job... so I was very suprised to hear they were going to pay me full wages from now until 6m post partum.


----------



## Blondhopeful

Lovely scan Betty. I am a little devastated. Went for my 6week 4day scan and they couldn't find a heartbeat. Doctor said that he thinks he might have seen a slight flicker but he can not be sure. He said I have a 50/50 chance now. If no heartbeat on Monday then they are going to schedule me for a D&C. I do not even know what to do. I have been crying since yesterday's scan. Any experience with this girls?


----------



## Blondhopeful

This is my scan from yesterday at 6weeks 4 days:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=699321&stc=1&d=1384623094


----------



## bettybee1

Brandy - that's wicked. !!! I was wondering I know over there it's crap for money stuff !!! Over here ladies get benefits if don't even work ! 

Blonde - oh no :0 was your baby measuring on the right lines ? I know if crl is 5mm there should be HB present 
I had a scan at 6 week and there was a HB 

Saying that tho I know someone like you and go on tom have babies hope everything works out x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blondhopeful said:


> Lovely scan Betty. I am a little devastated. Went for my 6week 4day scan and they couldn't find a heartbeat. Doctor said that he thinks he might have seen a slight flicker but he can not be sure. He said I have a 50/50 chance now. If no heartbeat on Monday then they are going to schedule me for a D&C. I do not even know what to do. I have been crying since yesterday's scan. Any experience with this girls?

They were not able to find the HB at my 6 week scan either for either baby.

They found it at 7W1D


----------



## bettybee1

blonde was it internal or abdominal > ?


----------



## ~Brandy~

bettybee1 said:


> blonde was it internal or abdominal > ?

Oh I didn't think of that...


----------



## bettybee1

think abdo ones are hard i had one intailly coudlnt see a thing as my womb tips back so much xxx


----------



## Blondhopeful

It was internal. He thought he saw one flicker but couldn't rule out a blood vessel. I don't know what to think but will try to stay positive.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blondhopeful said:


> It was internal. He thought he saw one flicker but couldn't rule out a blood vessel. I don't know what to think but will try to stay positive.


I would stay positive.. I was told for my first scan to only intend to see the sacs location and thats what we saw like I said the HB was on the second scan :) Hang in there :flower:


----------



## Blue12

Oh blond that is upsetting. It is not a guarantee of which way it could go. Don't want to sound negative but want to tell you what happened to my friend just recently. They didn't see a heartbeat then at the next scan they did see a heartbeat but it was slower than it should have been. She continued with weekly scans and baby did grow but not enough each time and heart rate was getting slower each week. Finally at her 12 week mark there was no heartbeat and baby measured 7 weeks 


I hope for you that you get to have a positive outcome.


----------



## Mells54

Betty, congrats! I love the US pic!

Brandy, yeah for making it half way!!!!! You sound like me, when I don't work I talk DH ear off

Blonde, I'm hoping it's just too early for a HB. My doc warned we might not see it, but we luckily were able to. Here's hoping for the best!!!

AFM, all is well. I go for my glucose test in a couple weeks, and my high risk doc should release me after my next appt. I'm very happy with my progress and looking forward to the next couple of months.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Betty, congrats! I love the US pic!
> 
> Brandy, yeah for making it half way!!!!! You sound like me, when I don't work I talk DH ear off
> 
> Blonde, I'm hoping it's just too early for a HB. My doc warned we might not see it, but we luckily were able to. Here's hoping for the best!!!
> 
> AFM, all is well. I go for my glucose test in a couple weeks, and my high risk doc should release me after my next appt. I'm very happy with my progress and looking forward to the next couple of months.

How exciting! Gl with your test I'm sure you will do great  with twins the doctor told me to consider 18 weeks half way lol sure makes it seem less of a stretch when I think of it that way. Due to my cervix I will probably have to deliver via c-section at 36-37 weeks they said. :-( if I get lucky and both girls are head down we will do a vb


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Betty, congrats! I love the US pic!
> 
> Brandy, yeah for making it half way!!!!! You sound like me, when I don't work I talk DH ear off
> 
> Blonde, I'm hoping it's just too early for a HB. My doc warned we might not see it, but we luckily were able to. Here's hoping for the best!!!
> 
> AFM, all is well. I go for my glucose test in a couple weeks, and my high risk doc should release me after my next appt. I'm very happy with my progress and looking forward to the next couple of months.
> 
> How exciting! Gl with your test I'm sure you will do great  with twins the doctor told me to consider 18 weeks half way lol sure makes it seem less of a stretch when I think of it that way. Due to my cervix I will probably have to deliver via c-section at 36-37 weeks they said. :-( if I get lucky and both girls are head down we will do a vbClick to expand...

The midwife told me that it's a wait and see game on what kind of delivery I have. My DH's cousin was induced at 40 weeks with her twins and had a vb. I just want what is best for the babies, and since this is my only pregnancy I don't have anything to compare. I'm not too worried about the glucose test, my periontologist does quick sugar testing at my appts and it it's been fine. Rest up and enjoy your downtime, it won't last!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rosie06

wow I cant believe some of you ladies are now over half way time seems to be going quick!

betty lovely scan pic! 

blonde I have everything crossed for you hunny x

betty I have my scan on Wednesday in laws have been great and offered to pay for it and said no matter how many I want they will pay for them too to give me peace of mind! hoping to find out the sex too!

I also had a physio apt on thurs been suffering really bad with my pelvis and hips and lower back ( I started with spd at16-18 weeks with DD) any way I have spd/pgp, something t odo with the lumbar area, piriformis muscles are tight and my groin! going to be a long pregnancy with these pains lol! x


----------



## Blue12

Rosie I have those pains so badly too. I got them late in my dd pregnancy. This time it appeared so early. I've been wearing special shoes that seem I help during the day but nights are so uncomfortable trying to sleep or roll over - already?! Lol 

That's very nice of your in laws to pay for scans for reassurance


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls. Hope everyone is well.
I am home and ok. Had my ultrasound this morning.
We saw a heartbeat!!!! It was 101bpm. The doctor said that he is still concerned because the baby is measuring a week behind. I am 7 weeks and the baby is measuring 6 weeks. He said it could still go either way, so I am going back for another ultrasound in a week. It was so amazing to see and to hear it. I just pray that the little bean continues to grow. The American pregnancy org stated that a heartbeat at 6-7 weeks should be between 90-110. My doc told me I should be at about 120 so the rate is a bit slower. Then I also read that IVF babies can be a bit slower to grow. Dunno anymore but going to stay positive and hope that little bean continues to grow this week.


----------



## Mells54

Blonde, that's wonderful news about the heartbeat. My RE. Wanted anything over 100 and so I would think 101 was ok. I'm praying for you and your little one.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blond! At my 7 week scan the re said he wanted to see 100+ so sounds fine to me


----------



## caitlenc

Blonde, what great news!! I have everything crossed for you that things progress well.xxxx

Brandy, that is so amazing that you will continue to get paid throughout and after your pregnancy!! That is unheard of over here in the US, well done you on getting that insurance!

Sounds like everyone is doing well! Love the scan pic, Betty!

As for me, things are going well. I felt the baby move a ton yesterday, up until then just a few pops here and there, but yesterday he was having a party in there, it is such an amazing feeling! We have our anatomy scan this Thursday. Hopefully baby is continuing to look healthy, and if he cooperates we'll be able to confirm gender!:happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

caitlenc said:


> Blonde, what great news!! I have everything crossed for you that things progress well.xxxx
> 
> Brandy, that is so amazing that you will continue to get paid throughout and after your pregnancy!! That is unheard of over here in the US, well done you on getting that insurance!
> 
> Sounds like everyone is doing well! Love the scan pic, Betty!
> 
> As for me, things are going well. I felt the baby move a ton yesterday, up until then just a few pops here and there, but yesterday he was having a party in there, it is such an amazing feeling! We have our anatomy scan this Thursday. Hopefully baby is continuing to look healthy, and if he cooperates we'll be able to confirm gender!:happydance:

Oh wow Cait 17 weeks already!! OH MY :) GL at your scan I cant wait to hear that they confirm the gender.


----------



## bettybee1

Blonde - am happy everything went okay phew !!! Xxx


----------



## Rosie06

blond so pleased they found heartbeat xx

I have my scan tomorrow also a midwife apt im hoping she will have a listen in with Doppler in the morning then scan at 18.40 going to be a long day! hopefully will find out gender too just pray all is ok and baby developing ok x cant wait to start and feel movements :) x


----------



## Mells54

Cait and Rosie, good luck with the scans! Post some pics if you can!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well I just got home from my weekly cerclage check... looks like being off work coupled with poi is working! Bought myself another week everything looked great :) Next week is a full 2 hour scan for baby measurements.. Cant wait.


----------



## Mells54

Great news Brandy! Keep doing what you're doing bc it's working!


----------



## caitlenc

Yay, Brandy, what great news!!


----------



## Rosie06

were team :blue: and he looked totally fine we got a 4d preview too which was pretty cool although he looked very much like an alien!
 



Attached Files:







20131120_211856.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 1









20131120_211954.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 2









20131120_212005.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ~Brandy~

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congrats!!




Rosie06 said:


> were team :blue: and he looked totally fine we got a 4d preview too which was pretty cool although he looked very much like an alien!


----------



## Blue12

Wow Rosie!!! A boy! What exciting news! I love knowing the gender as it helps me bond! Do you and your dh have names in mind already?


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Rosie!!!! It will be nice to have one of each!


----------



## Rosie06

awww thanks girls, we just feel so so blessed to be able to have another and now been a boy too is just the icing on the cake! the only name we have so far is what DD would of been if she was a boy and that's Oliver no ideas on middle names yet! but its the only name we both agree on!

Blue ill be honest ive struggled with this pregnancy bonding especially after losing one so now knowing what were having and been able to buy things is really going helpfull!

Cait how was your scan today? (it is today isn't it :S)

have any of you ladies got names picked out yet? x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Rosie06 said:


> awww thanks girls, we just feel so so blessed to be able to have another and now been a boy too is just the icing on the cake! the only name we have so far is what DD would of been if she was a boy and that's Oliver no ideas on middle names yet! but its the only name we both agree on!
> 
> Blue ill be honest ive struggled with this pregnancy bonding especially after losing one so now knowing what were having and been able to buy things is really going helpfull!
> 
> Cait how was your scan today? (it is today isn't it :S)
> 
> have any of you ladies got names picked out yet? x

The name game is driving me freaking NUTS! My husband seems to think he has to see them to give them a name :( 

I am hoping I can talk him out of that fantasy! My mom didnt help the situation either by saying you dont have a pets name before you go get one so why cant you wait to see the baby to pick a name ........


My luck the doctors will deliver them and have to tag them a and b that will upset me.


----------



## bettybee1

congrats rosie !!!!! wahoooo one of each ace!!!!

brandy glad your cervix is looking good :)


i had my 1st Midwife app yesterday 

she said ill ber under a consultant docter 1) because its an ivf pregnancy 2) because i had pre-cancrous cells removed from my cervix in july with the LLetz and will need a stictch in my cervix :00000!!! 3) because i had polyhyrdmios with lillah jeeeeezzz

then will be under midwife consultant for vbac and something elese


then will still have app with her 

shes coming too my house on sunday too do bloods and fill out mat forms etc.


----------



## ~Brandy~

bettybee1 said:


> congrats rosie !!!!! wahoooo one of each ace!!!!
> 
> brandy glad your cervix is looking good :)
> 
> 
> i had my 1st Midwife app yesterday
> 
> she said ill ber under a consultant docter 1) because its an ivf pregnancy 2) because i had pre-cancrous cells removed from my cervix in july with the LLetz and will need a stictch in my cervix :00000!!! 3) because i had polyhyrdmios with lillah jeeeeezzz
> 
> then will be under midwife consultant for vbac and something elese
> 
> 
> then will still have app with her
> 
> shes coming too my house on sunday too do bloods and fill out mat forms etc.

The stitch is a great thing!! Did they say when they would do it? They normally wait till the 2nd trimester to put it in around 13-15 weeks. Mine was a rescue cerclage since I had almost unknowingly lost the babies :( I only still have them today because of the stitch.


----------



## bettybee1

ano the stitches are fantastic especailly when they help save babies like in your case :)

my auntie had one too , too keep her pregnancies


erm she said ill recieve letters in the post about it am guessing around 14-16 weeks they will do it i thought i would just be having a cervix check bt she said no we just put a stitch in so better to be safe than sorry !!

have my NT scan on the 19th december :) nervous about that one !!!!!

cant beleieve how many people ill have too see though will be mad trying too juggle around work and universty :000


----------



## Blue12

We have a list of names we have come up with. It's just a matter of deciding which two lol


----------



## Mells54

We don't plan on picking names until the babies are born. We have a short list that we agree on, but don't plan on sharing anything until after they are born, and we finally decide.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Oh my I've been gone tooooo long! I can't believe I haven't been around this thread for a couple weeks, I've missed you all! Can't believe how quickly time is going, I'm just ending week 20! 

Rosie congrats on a little boy, we are team blue too <3 one of each <3

Blonde - so sorry to hear of your scare, praying for your little bean, try to stay positive Hun, it will work out :hugs:

Betty, Mells, blue- glad to hear everything's progressing well ;)

Brandy- I didn't realize you were off work now, glad you get to take it easy and so happy to hear the cerlage is keeping your babies safe!

Caitlin - I've also been feeling the baby move a ton, just finally the last week or so, I can't get enough, its the best feeling in the world!!

Cs- how are your twins?? :)

Sorry if I missed anyone, I'll try to not stay away so,long, didn't realize it had been 2 weeks, can't wait to see all of these beautiful babies soon!!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Oh, I think we have picked our name, Parker Scott (Scott is my dads name). We aren't positive but my daughter keeps kissing my belly saying kisses for Parker, and she brought him a turtle today, insisting it was Parker's, so I'm thinking that's his name forever now ;)


----------



## Blue12

Thsts so cute w8ing. We want to pick names early too so dd can start to get used to their names.


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girls!!

Well, we had our scan yesterday, and baby looks perfect! The only issue is my cervix, they want to keep an eye on it so will have weekly checks, with possibility of a cerclage if necessary. Whatever keeps baby safe and healthy and gets him fully cooked works for me!

Also, we confirmed that we are having a BOY!:happydance::blue:

Here is a picture of our little man! he will be named Emmett Christopher, unless something changes before he comes. We are pretty set on the name, though.:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ~Brandy~

caitlenc said:


> Hi Girls!!
> 
> Well, we had our scan yesterday, and baby looks perfect! The only issue is my cervix, they want to keep an eye on it so will have weekly checks, with possibility of a cerclage if necessary. Whatever keeps baby safe and healthy and gets him fully cooked works for me!
> 
> Also, we confirmed that we are having a BOY!:happydance::blue:
> 
> Here is a picture of our little man! he will be named Emmett Christopher, unless something changes before he comes. We are pretty set on the name, though.:thumbup:

Congrats!! I love the name :) We were going to use that if one was a boy after my grandpa!!


----------



## Rosie06

~Brandy~ said:


> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> awww thanks girls, we just feel so so blessed to be able to have another and now been a boy too is just the icing on the cake! the only name we have so far is what DD would of been if she was a boy and that's Oliver no ideas on middle names yet! but its the only name we both agree on!
> 
> Blue ill be honest ive struggled with this pregnancy bonding especially after losing one so now knowing what were having and been able to buy things is really going helpfull!
> 
> Cait how was your scan today? (it is today isn't it :S)
> 
> have any of you ladies got names picked out yet? x
> 
> The name game is driving me freaking NUTS! My husband seems to think he has to see them to give them a name :(
> 
> I am hoping I can talk him out of that fantasy! My mom didnt help the situation either by saying you dont have a pets name before you go get one so why cant you wait to see the baby to pick a name ........
> 
> 
> My luck the doctors will deliver them and have to tag them a and b that will upset me.Click to expand...

oh I hope you can agree on names soon! its so frustrating when men just don't agree with you! 



bettybee1 said:


> congrats rosie !!!!! wahoooo one of each ace!!!!
> 
> brandy glad your cervix is looking good :)
> 
> 
> i had my 1st Midwife app yesterday
> 
> she said ill ber under a consultant docter 1) because its an ivf pregnancy 2) because i had pre-cancrous cells removed from my cervix in july with the LLetz and will need a stictch in my cervix :00000!!! 3) because i had polyhyrdmios with lillah jeeeeezzz
> 
> then will be under midwife consultant for vbac and something elese
> 
> 
> then will still have app with her
> 
> shes coming too my house on sunday too do bloods and fill out mat forms etc.

its only a good thing to be under consultant I am too because of prev section and the problems I had with DD at delivery, so far ive felt good about it as they can make more decisions on things than midwifes for instance im determined to not let them let me go over due (I feel this is were the problems started with DD) and after my 1st apt with consultant shes pretty much agreed if I wanted a vbac then she wont let me go past due date!



Blue12 said:


> We have a list of names we have come up with. It's just a matter of deciding which two lol

cant wait to here what all these babies are going to be called!!! x



W8ing4ours said:


> Oh my I've been gone tooooo long! I can't believe I haven't been around this thread for a couple weeks, I've missed you all! Can't believe how quickly time is going, I'm just ending week 20!
> 
> Rosie congrats on a little boy, we are team blue too <3 one of each <3
> 
> Blonde - so sorry to hear of your scare, praying for your little bean, try to stay positive Hun, it will work out :hugs:
> 
> Betty, Mells, blue- glad to hear everything's progressing well ;)
> 
> Brandy- I didn't realize you were off work now, glad you get to take it easy and so happy to hear the cerlage is keeping your babies safe!
> 
> Caitlin - I've also been feeling the baby move a ton, just finally the last week or so, I can't get enough, its the best feeling in the world!!
> 
> Cs- how are your twins?? :)
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone, I'll try to not stay away so,long, didn't realize it had been 2 weeks, can't wait to see all of these beautiful babies soon!!




W8ing4ours said:


> Oh, I think we have picked our name, Parker Scott (Scott is my dads name). We aren't positive but my daughter keeps kissing my belly saying kisses for Parker, and she brought him a turtle today, insisting it was Parker's, so I'm thinking that's his name forever now ;)

I know one of each we feel so so so blessed we'd of been over the moon with girl but its just lovely that DH will have son to pass on the family name!

how you keeping hope your well! 

Very cute your DD calling baby by his name (love it by the way!) whenever we say to DD shall we call him Oliver she tells us no he goes to my nursery hes just baby brother shes going to take some convincing I think lol! x




caitlenc said:


> Hi Girls!!
> 
> Well, we had our scan yesterday, and baby looks perfect! The only issue is my cervix, they want to keep an eye on it so will have weekly checks, with possibility of a cerclage if necessary. Whatever keeps baby safe and healthy and gets him fully cooked works for me!
> 
> Also, we confirmed that we are having a BOY!:happydance::blue:
> 
> Here is a picture of our little man! he will be named Emmett Christopher, unless something changes before he comes. We are pretty set on the name, though.:thumbup:

fantastic news on baby boy and his name too!!!

I asked at the scan position of placenta as by this point with DD id been feeling a lot of flutters etc for well over a week and I havnt felt much at all I thought id been feeling little tiny kicks to my bottom right near my pelvis, but it made me wonder if placenta was anterior, anyway I was right it is anterior but she said if I feel anything its likely to be low left towards my hip so I guess I have been feeling my little man!!! I just love baby movements makes it feel much more real!!! x


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls. Grecy to hear you are all doing well. The scans are amazing.

AFM, I am hanging in there. Got a nasty cold this week. Waiting for Monday is excruciating. I really pray the baby grew and caught up and that the heart strengthened. Please pray for me. I am so scared. I have had awful MS this week and cramps. Some very light brown spotting and tender boobies. Otherwise I feel normal just scared beyond belief. My DH keeps telling me that what ever is meant to be will be. He prays the baby grows but of for some reason we have bad news Monday, at least we know we can get pregnant. I am staying as positive as I can be but it's rough. The docs really scared me. Please keep everything crossed for me.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blondhopeful said:


> Hi girls. Grecy to hear you are all doing well. The scans are amazing.
> 
> AFM, I am hanging in there. Got a nasty cold this week. Waiting for Monday is excruciating. I really pray the baby grew and caught up and that the heart strengthened. Please pray for me. I am so scared. I have had awful MS this week and cramps. Some very light brown spotting and tender boobies. Otherwise I feel normal just scared beyond belief. My DH keeps telling me that what ever is meant to be will be. He prays the baby grows but of for some reason we have bad news Monday, at least we know we can get pregnant. I am staying as positive as I can be but it's rough. The docs really scared me. Please keep everything crossed for me.

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Blondhopeful

I am sad to say my baby do didn't make it. Today's ultrasound showed the baby didn't grow from last week and had no heartbeat. I am devastated.


----------



## Mells54

Oh Blonde, I'm so sad for you. I wish there was so comfort I could give you, but it is the heartbreaking side to pregnancy. Hugs to you and take the time you need to heel and move on from this. Sending prayers.


----------



## bettybee1

Am so very sorry blonde :( I really am 

But like you said in your other post earlier , obviously it's heartbreaking and upsetting but it would take comfort in the fact you can get pregnant and I think you had lots off frosties too didn't you so you don't have too go through a harsh cycle :) 


What is your plan ahead now Hun are you waiting too naturally pass baby or you going straight for medical intervention xxxx :hugs: xxxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh Blond I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you! I really think it will happen for you.


----------



## Blue12

Blonde I'm so sorry to hear this. It's so heartbreaking and unfair. You are right that knowing you can get pg is great. Hugs xxx


----------



## W8ing4ours

Oh blonde :( my heart is breaking for you, I'm so so sorry you are going through this. Your journey has been so hard. Your baby will come honey, and although not clear today this will all make sense someday when you finally hold your baby :(. I'm praying for you and your husband tonight, for strength to continue on your path and to not give up hope. :hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Oh, Blonde, I am so sorry for your loss.:hugs::hugs: Hang in there!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had my scan today and the girls are measuring 1.2 and 1.4lbs! Doctor is very happy with the progress so I am super excited :)
 



Attached Files:







Clifford_Brandy 11-26_12.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 0









Clifford_Brandy 11-26_10.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rosie06

blonde im so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rosie06

brandy fab scan pics!!! good weights too! x


----------



## LaylaShawn

Hi Ladies,

I have not been around much. I just wanted to drop by to say hello. I think about everyone often even though I don't post. 

Blonde - I am so sorry about your loss. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

Brandy - I'm glad well with the girls. I love the ultrasound pic! Do you have a background in nursing? I only ask because you seem knowledgeable about so much that is medical related and I have a question I wanted to ask.

Hello and Hug to everyone else!


----------



## ~Brandy~

LaylaShawn said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have not been around much. I just wanted to drop by to say hello. I think about everyone often even though I don't post.
> 
> Blonde - I am so sorry about your loss. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:
> 
> Brandy - I'm glad well with the girls. I love the ultrasound pic! Do you have a background in nursing? I only ask because you seem knowledgeable about so much that is medical related and I have a question I wanted to ask.
> 
> Hello and Hug to everyone else!

My previous career I was a Trauma Nurse. I now do Corporate Accounting LOL 2 totally different worlds and a little less excitement.


----------



## Prayerful

Hello ladies! It has been a while since I last stopped by but I still think of you all often. Everyone seems to be progressing well. I'm excited to hear that a lot of you are feeling your little ones move and have learned the gender and are already picking names! DH and I have agreed on a girl name but still aren't even close to picking a boy name! 

Blond, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls. Thank you for all your kind words and support. I am hanging in there. Had my D&C this morning and I believe it gave me the closure I needed to move forward. This has been an emotional roller coaster but I have made it. I hope to one day be happy and pregnant again. My body has to heal and rest but maybe sometime in January or February we can try again. I will check in every once in a while. Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## bettybee1

take care blonde get lots of rest sweetiexxxx


----------



## LaylaShawn

Brandy, that is really a change! You always have such helpful medical advice. 

Blonde, take care. You're in my thoughts. 

Prayful, it is nice to see an update from you. I'm glad all is well.


----------



## caitlenc

Hi girls!

I haven't been on much lately, but have been thinking of you all.:flower:

Blonde, I am glad you've had some closure. I know you will be holding your little one someday soon. It isn't much comfort, I know, but I do believe these things happen for a reason, and you will end up with the exact child you were always meant to have. :hugs:

Brandy, those babies are gorgeous!!:happydance:

love and hugs to everyone else! How are we all feeling? I am feeling our little man every day now, and it's lovely. I really am wishing the next few weeks away, until a time when hubby and DD can feel baby move as well. I have no patience, and can't wait until April when we get to meet him!:happydance:


----------



## Mells54

Hi all! I have an appt today, hopefully my last with the high risk doc! If everything looks good, he will release me full time to my OB. I excited bc that means no more 3+ hour drives for me. My OB is right here in town! Hoping for some good pics of my little girls!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Cait- Thats wonderful that you're doing well :) I want the Holidays to rush past and it be atleast 2014! Seems like March for me is forever away.

Mells- FX for you today although I am sure you will do great! If they tell you their weights can you tell me? hehe I am just interested to know about what they are around 25W since I am actually going a few weeks without a scan this month due to everyones chaotic schedule.


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Cait- Thats wonderful that you're doing well :) I want the Holidays to rush past and it be atleast 2014! Seems like March for me is forever away.
> 
> Mells- FX for you today although I am sure you will do great! If they tell you their weights can you tell me? hehe I am just interested to know about what they are around 25W since I am actually going a few weeks without a scan this month due to everyones chaotic schedule.

 I had an excellent appt today and have been officially released to my OB. The babies are doing well, measuring ahead about a week, and my cervix is nice and long...still over 5 cm.

Brandy, the babies are 1 lb 15oz and 2 lbs. they are in the 68 and 69th percentile for size, so bigger than average for 25 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Cait- Thats wonderful that you're doing well :) I want the Holidays to rush past and it be atleast 2014! Seems like March for me is forever away.
> 
> Mells- FX for you today although I am sure you will do great! If they tell you their weights can you tell me? hehe I am just interested to know about what they are around 25W since I am actually going a few weeks without a scan this month due to everyones chaotic schedule.
> 
> I had an excellent appt today and have been officially released to my OB. The babies are doing well, measuring ahead about a week, and my cervix is nice and long...still over 5 cm.
> 
> Brandy, the babies are 1 lb 15oz and 2 lbs. they are in the 68 and 69th percentile for size, so bigger than average for 25 weeks. :thumbup:Click to expand...

YAY!! Great job baking those little ones ;) 

Bet you're excited to drive across town instead of across the state now! haha Congrats.

The cervix length is amazing too!!


----------



## caitlenc

Wow, Mells, what great news!! And what a great cervix length!! Mine is only 3.5cm. You must be so relieved not to have to drive anymore!


----------



## ~Brandy~

caitlenc said:


> Wow, Mells, what great news!! And what a great cervix length!! Mine is only 3.5cm. You must be so relieved not to have to drive anymore!

3.5 is good! you will do great :) 

Mine was only 2.3 and funneled when we did the cerclage at 15w6d. However, the last scan I had I was around 3.5 as well and the funneling was gone so thats great! They are actually letting me go 3 weeks without a scan this time since it has been going so well.


----------



## Mells54

Thanks all!

On another note, I got a call today that my fetal fibronectin test came back positive. Not sure if any of you have done this test. A negative test means you are not at risk for preterm labor, and a positive test means...nothing really according to my OB. It doesn't mean you will go into preterm labor it just means precaution needs to be taken. Since my cervix is so long, they aren't worried but I do have to have a round of steroids as an over treatment I case I do go into labor prematurely. Of course I'm really scared, but assured not to worry.


----------



## ArmyWife2013

Hello all! I am new to babyandbump, so here is a little bit of my back story. My husband was shot through the pelvis in Afghanistan in 2010. Because of the injury we have to undergo IVF. Our first attempt was successful but sadly, I went into labor at 21 and our little K died shortly after birth. Now that my hubby is retired, Tricare will not cover our fertility treatments so I have started a petition and I am trying to get as many signatures before I take it to congress. I look forward to chatting with all of you ladies!


----------



## Mells54

ArmyWife2013 said:


> Hello all! I am new to babyandbump, so here is a little bit of my back story. My husband was shot through the pelvis in Afghanistan in 2010. Because of the injury we have to undergo IVF. Our first attempt was successful but sadly, I went into labor at 21 and our little K died shortly after birth. Now that my hubby is retired, Tricare will not cover our fertility treatments so I have started a petition and I am trying to get as many signatures before I take it to congress. I look forward to chatting with all of you ladies!

Hi and welcome! First off, let me say I'm sorry to hear about your DH's injuries...I'm an AF wife, and that is always a concern when my DH deploys. We were told that Tricare would not help at all with IVF. We were told we could go on the waiting lost for IVF at a military hospital, but the wait was about 2 1/2 years. Did tricare help bc he was injured in the line of duty? What is the petition you are trying to take to congress to cover? I'm interested in hearing more about it.


----------



## ArmyWife2013

Mells- Yes, because he was in the line of duty Tricare covered the cost while he was still ACTIVE duty. But, because of his injury, he was medically retired in March. Its kind of a catch 22. The petition I started is to try and get congress and Tricare to cover fertility treatments for combat-wounded veterans, not JUST active duty. 

When they put you on the waiting list, was Tricare going to cover the cost?


----------



## Mells54

ArmyWife2013 said:


> Mells- Yes, because he was in the line of duty Tricare covered the cost while he was still ACTIVE duty. But, because of his injury, he was medically retired in March. Its kind of a catch 22. The petition I started is to try and get congress and Tricare to cover fertility treatments for combat-wounded veterans, not JUST active duty.
> 
> When they put you on the waiting list, was Tricare going to cover the cost?

Yes, everything would have been covered as long as treatment was done at a military hospital like wilford hall Medical in TX or Walter reed in DC.


----------



## LaylaShawn

Hi Mamas!

I'm having a baby girl! I'm so excited. I hope everyone is doing well. :hug:


----------



## ~Brandy~

LaylaShawn said:


> Hi Mamas!
> 
> I'm having a baby girl! I'm so excited. I hope everyone is doing well. :hug:

Wahoo!!! Congrats on your pink bundle :happydance:


----------



## Blue12

Congrats on team pink!!!


----------



## Mells54

Welcome to team pink!!!!


----------



## Mells54

Just realized I hit double digits! my little ones will be here in no time!!!!! yeah!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Just realized I hit double digits! my little ones will be here in no time!!!!! yeah!

OMG how exciting!! You have less than a week till 3rd tri too!!

:wohoo::wohoo::saywhat:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Congrats on team pink!!!

You and I have Vday coming up!!


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats on team pink !!! 

Hope everyone is well :) 

Morning sickness is kicking my ass well and truly been sick is shopping centres , car parks work toilets , staff room floor :/ oh dear haha !!!! 

Haha!! My mouth constantly tastes off a dust bin !!! I hope it eases soon seems to be getting worse !!!! X


----------



## ~Brandy~

bettybee1 said:


> Congrats on team pink !!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well :)
> 
> Morning sickness is kicking my ass well and truly been sick is shopping centres , car parks work toilets , staff room floor :/ oh dear haha !!!!
> 
> Haha!! My mouth constantly tastes off a dust bin !!! I hope it eases soon seems to be getting worse !!!! X

Oh the joys!! Hope you feel better soon :hugs: Still gotta laugh it off and celebrate a little right?


----------



## Blue12

I had it so bad in first tri and its just come back the last few days. Which is early. With dd it came back 3rd tri


----------



## bettybee1

Oh god I feel for you blue !!!!! It's the worst feeling ever haha !!!!
With my dd it lasted till I gave birth I really hope it doesn't happen again I can't cope it it haha !!!! Am too busy haha!!!!!

Brandy - I do keep laughing about it specially where am sick in public and they stare at me haha !!!! Probley think I had one too many night before hahaxx


----------



## caitlenc

Layla, congrats on team Pink!!!

Glad everyone seems to be doing well! Things here are quiet but good. I have another scan on the 23rd, where I will once again ask them to confirm that I am having a boy! I seem unable to wrap my head around it, and still have this irrational feeling that he will come out a girl!!

For those suffering with ms, I am so sorry. It is such an awful feeling! I am telling you, if men had to carry babies, our species would go extinct, they would never be able to handle it!


----------



## bettybee1

^^^^ that's what I said too my husband !! When he refused too make me tea even tho I worked 12 hours !! And he ain't done ought !! And I had been sick all day !!! 

Did any off you ladies feel more sick when you started reducing your lutuel support? X


----------



## Mells54

I'm sorry you all are suffering ms. I was lucky to not to have any...but my neausea kicked in at dinner time. I can't imagine getting up in the morning and having to go to work while feeling like vomitting. :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Your so lucky mells it's reassuring too have it but so minging ! Especially gettin up vomiting trying too get Lillah ready and myself then drive 1 hour to work minging ! Ha !! I can't remember still feeling this bad at 11 weeks with Lillah it had calmed down just been sick with certain smells etc not everything and random ally x


----------



## Rosie06

aw hopefully it calms down for you in next week or so its no fun at all! i found if i constantly snacked as in dont let myself feel hungry i coped better! mine went by 13 weeks hopefully yours will too!

Anyone know what an ectropion is? i woke up this morning to a fair bit of bleeding went to day unit they checked heartbeat which took nearly ten mins to find me and DH were in an utter panic by this point she said it was difficult because of the anterior placenta :/ they done an internal and said i have an ectropion on my cervix :shrug: didnt really expain what it was except it was fairly common in pregnancy x


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry about that rosie must of been scarey am guessing an erosion , ? Xxx


----------



## Rosie06

maybe i think im going to have a google, i was more concerned that baby was ok and the only thing i asked was it is dangerous :shrug: x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Rosie06 said:


> maybe i think im going to have a google, i was more concerned that baby was ok and the only thing i asked was it is dangerous :shrug: x

I dont want to say mass I cant think of the word for it darnit... Usually it isnt dangerous. Its an accumulation kinda that causes an increase in estrogen... it's typically found around ovulation time or in females that are pregnant. It's kind of like the membrane tissue in your inner nose and then you blow your nose and it ruptures blood vessels that are near the surface which cause bleeds. Also with these it's VERY common to bleed after intercourse for up to 48 hours. It is on the exterior of your cervix so it is not affecting the baby.


I hope some of that makes sense since I can't articulate my words properly right now lol.


----------



## bettybee1

I had one with my daughter Hun it didn't do anything though but they noticed it , like brandy says it's like a tiny lump spot that's abut ruffled and can bleed very easily ,, it's not dangerous though , 

X


----------



## Rosie06

thank you both, sounds fairly common from what ive read, although i had another episode this morning too, so had to go back to the day unit we are away at center parcs this weekend too, its funny how both times ive bled its been when ive first woke and gone to the toilet :shrug: x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Rosie06 said:


> thank you both, sounds fairly common from what ive read, although i had another episode this morning too, so had to go back to the day unit we are away at center parcs this weekend too, its funny how both times ive bled its been when ive first woke and gone to the toilet :shrug: x

It will probably stick with you through most of the pregnancy as it can flare up. So unfortunately you're going to have episodes of it :( It's freaky but you'll have to come to understand that everythings ok when you see some blood. Scary I know.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi everyone. No real update, just wanted to see how everyone is feeling and to stop by and say hi. V- day is one week from today!!!

:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

W8ing4ours said:


> Hi everyone. No real update, just wanted to see how everyone is feeling and to stop by and say hi. V- day is one week from today!!!
> 
> :hugs:

Congrats!! I just had my VDay and while I know it's not safe to deliver yet it gave me a little something to mark off the goal sheet :) 

Just think after you hit Vday then you are almost double digits and then 3rd Tri :happydance:


----------



## Mells54

Hi Waiting and Brandy! Glad your both doing well and meeting all the mini milestones along the way. I'm third tri tomorrow!!!!! I can't believe my girls will be here in about 10 weeks...hopefully not too much sooner than that!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Hi Waiting and Brandy! Glad your both doing well and meeting all the mini milestones along the way. I'm third tri tomorrow!!!!! I can't believe my girls will be here in about 10 weeks...hopefully not too much sooner than that!

OMG thats so exciting! I love seeing all of us progress :)


----------



## LaylaShawn

Rosie - I'm sorry you are bleeding. Good thing it's not serious. 

Wow Mells that's so exciting! 

What's V-day? I'm assuming it's the point in the pregnancy when the baby can survive outside the womb. Just wanted to be sure.

No update on me - I'm doing well. Working is a PITA so I have not had much free time. Just wanted to drop in and check on everyone. Oh and I'm on another pregnancy site and the women fight about everything. I'm glad we don't go through the drama here. :dance:


----------



## W8ing4ours

Well, I think I've had a turn of luck :( I've been praying that I don't develope hypertension this pregnancy, I got it around 28 weeks with Maddie and ended up in and out of the hospital, twice weekly ultrasounds and stress tests, multiple prescriptions, fluid problems, steroid shots at 31 weeks, etc, we limped along until 37 weeks exactly when my preeclampsia was too bad to continue the pregnancy, but Maddie was fine and healthy in the end. My last appt was 2 weeks ago and my bp was 110/70. I've been feeling off the last couple days so I dug out my home bp cuff and for 2 days my bp has been around 155-160/95-105. :( why :( I'm just dejected, maybe it's a fluke, but I can feel it this time, I know what it feels like now. I just did a dip test and I don't have any protein in my urine, I'm sure it's just the start of a long road ahead :( anyone else having any bp issues? Sorry to vent, I'm just so upset today...


----------



## ~Brandy~

W8- So sorry you're having elevated BP.. I hope that its just a fluke. When I was around 22W they got really worried because mine as well shot up that high. It was like that for 2 weeks and has now returned to normal which is abnormally low for me.. I was 94/50 last appt.

But I did have it with my DD many years ago and developed Preeclampsia back then they called it toximia though. They do have BP meds that are safe during pregnancy to help lower the BP and if you're urine dip came back ok then I would imagine they could treat the symptoms for now. But there are things you can do for it so please dont be too dissapointed :( I am sure you will do just fine and deliver ok!


----------



## ~Brandy~

W8ing4ours said:


> Hi everyone. No real update, just wanted to see how everyone is feeling and to stop by and say hi. V- day is one week from today!!!
> 
> :hugs:

Oh and congrats on Vday :) Now the count down to double digits left in your pregnancy!

I dont know why I see that as a milestone but it made me super happy to see my ticker flip to 99 days :)


----------



## bettybee1

W8ing - sorry about your bp you sure you wasn't abit stressed or been doing a lot when you took it ? Also if we're using an automatic machine one instead of manual one then there not that realiable ! At work I have taken patients bp and it's read 160/90 then do it manually and it's been 125/70! Don't trust some technology they remember the last reading, 

Howl your feeling better though ! 


How is everyone else x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Happy Holidays everyone! For those that celebrate Christmas I hope Santa brings you everything you wanted :)


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah happy Christmas everyone :) hope every gets spoilt and has a lovely time with family & friends and time too reflect on love ones we have lost too <3 xxxx


----------



## Mells54

W8, don't rely on the home BP machines. My BP has shown high and I've been worried, but today at my appt it was 100/60 low but normal for me. At home it reads 125/80 or close to it.

Brandy, this year I finally have my Christmas wish...my twins!!!! Wishing you a wonderful Christmas. Congrats on making it to double digits! 

Hi to all the other ladies. I'm doing well and had a nice although quick OB appt today. US next Friday!


----------



## Rosie06

Merry christmas ladies! Just think this time next year :D

my little man has been making his presence known today with lots of strong kicks for his mummy! x


----------



## Blue12

That's awesome Rosie!!!!!


----------



## Mells54

Merry Christmas! Next year will be very different for us with our twins!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Merry Christmas ladies!!! :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Christmas was wonderful! Everyone listened when I said dont get anything for me I just want baby stuff :) I had more fun opening that then the typical presents that I get for myself.

Next year is going to be a blast! I will have 2 drooling 9 month olds.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I went in for my 26W U/S... Cerclage is holding well first of all thank god! No funneling and its at around 3 so thats fantastic news! :happydance:

The babies are 2.1lbs and 2.0lbs both are 14" long...... There is a reason I feel like I am over stuffed in there thats alot of babies :) I have only gained 9lbs so far but the doctor said that is fine because they are in the 58th percentile so totally normal size.

I got pics but they are all crappy because they are so smashed up together in there you cant decipher much of anything lol.

Hope everyone else is doing great :)


----------



## Blue12

Great news brandy!!! I go on Monday for my u/s. can't wait to see them again.


----------



## W8ing4ours

I can't believe they are already 2 lbs brandy, time sure is flying by now. I'm calling today my double digits because I have my csection scheduled for 39 weeks, only 99 days to go! I went to urgent care today because I've somehow managed to get bronchitis and my blood pressure was 130/85, so not super low but not 160/100 either! I'm happy and on antibiotics now, tg. I'm so jealous of all of you with twins, I don't think I'll have any more ultrasounds unless the hypertension officially kicks in, I miss seeing my little buddy!


----------



## Prayerful

Hello everyone! Just wanted to drop in and see how everyone is doing. Congrats to those in the double digits and Layla, congrats on being team pink! I officially found out on 12/18 that I am team pink too!! We are so excited to be having a girl! :) 

I know everyone will have a very happy new year with their new bundles of joy! And I hope that anyone who is still waiting for their BFP will find 2014 to be their year!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> Hello everyone! Just wanted to drop in and see how everyone is doing. Congrats to those in the double digits and Layla, congrats on being team pink! I officially found out on 12/18 that I am team pink too!! We are so excited to be having a girl! :)
> 
> I know everyone will have a very happy new year with their new bundles of joy! And I hope that anyone who is still waiting for their BFP will find 2014 to be their year!

Congrats on team pink!!


----------



## Mells54

Prayerful, welcome to team pink!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I hope everyone has a happy and safe New Year!! Thank you for all the support in 2013 :) I would have never made it without my assisted conception friends through this whole process.


----------



## caitlenc

Hi, Girls! I have been offline for the holidays. I hope everyone had a fantastic Christmas (if that's what you celebrate), and I wish you all a wonderful New Year! I can't believe this is the year we are all going to expand our families!:happydance::happydance:

Things with me have been great. I am starting to feel bigger and more uncomfortable, and the baby is super active! My husband can feel him, and we can actually see my stomach moving as well. I don't remember DD being nearly as active at 23 weeks.

I have been having some super light, pinkish staining on the toilet paper after I wipe when I pee. I called the doctor on New year's Eve, and they sent me to L&D to be checked and monitored. All looks good, baby is active with a strong heartbeat, and my cervix was long and closed, so no explanation for the staining. I have decided not to worry, as I feel good and have no cramping.

Hope all of you lovely ladies are doing well!:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

caitlenc said:


> Hi, Girls! I have been offline for the holidays. I hope everyone had a fantastic Christmas (if that's what you celebrate), and I wish you all a wonderful New Year! I can't believe this is the year we are all going to expand our families!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Things with me have been great. I am starting to feel bigger and more uncomfortable, and the baby is super active! My husband can feel him, and we can actually see my stomach moving as well. I don't remember DD being nearly as active at 23 weeks.
> 
> I have been having some super light, pinkish staining on the toilet paper after I wipe when I pee. I called the doctor on New year's Eve, and they sent me to L&D to be checked and monitored. All looks good, baby is active with a strong heartbeat, and my cervix was long and closed, so no explanation for the staining. I have decided not to worry, as I feel good and have no cramping.
> 
> Hope all of you lovely ladies are doing well!:hugs:

hi Cait! It's probably just some type of cervical irritation ;) This far along I wouldnt get too worried about a pinkish discharge if your cervix is long and closed you're golden! I still constantly check the toilet paper :( I think I am traumatized from previous losses.

Your Vday is just around the corner CONGRATS!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I just realized that Mells is almost 30 weeks... Holy Cow.

I am so excited I can't wait till everyone starts having their babies!! Lets hold them in another 6W or so though :)


----------



## Mells54

Cait, I'm sure it's just some irritation. Goodness knows we have enough to worry about that I think this is one you can let go of. I too have a couple of active babies. If it's not one it's the other...than it feels like dualing banjos.

Brandy, yup almost 3/4 done. I can't believe it. Hoping for 5 or 6 more weeks with these babies. I have an appt tomorrow with an ultrasound so I'm excited to see my little girls. I've been having some cramping, but nothing consistent and usually after I empty my bladder., or when standing too long.

Happy New Year!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Cait, I'm sure it's just some irritation. Goodness knows we have enough to worry about that I think this is one you can let go of. I too have a couple of active babies. If it's not one it's the other...than it feels like dualing banjos.
> 
> Brandy, yup almost 3/4 done. I can't believe it. Hoping for 5 or 6 more weeks with these babies. I have an appt tomorrow with an ultrasound so I'm excited to see my little girls. I've been having some cramping, but nothing consistent and usually after I empty my bladder., or when standing too long.
> 
> Happy New Year!

Sounds totally normal like your cervix is softening which is what should be happening right about now :)


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Cait, I'm sure it's just some irritation. Goodness knows we have enough to worry about that I think this is one you can let go of. I too have a couple of active babies. If it's not one it's the other...than it feels like dualing banjos.
> 
> Brandy, yup almost 3/4 done. I can't believe it. Hoping for 5 or 6 more weeks with these babies. I have an appt tomorrow with an ultrasound so I'm excited to see my little girls. I've been having some cramping, but nothing consistent and usually after I empty my bladder., or when standing too long.
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> Sounds totally normal like your cervix is softening which is what should be happening right about now :)Click to expand...

Everything I've read seems like it is normal, so I'm not worried about it. Plus, I notice it more when I don't drink enough water. :dohh:


----------



## Blue12

Do any of the twin mommies find one twin more active generally than the other? I'm not concerned about it cause dr said everything was good on ultrasound. Just surprised to see such a difference between the two already - unless its just position.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Do any of the twin mommies find one twin more active generally than the other? I'm not concerned about it cause dr said everything was good on ultrasound. Just surprised to see such a difference between the two already - unless its just position.

I do! Twin B kicks the crap out of me but twin A I only feel roll and kick once in a while.


----------



## Blue12

My twin b is way more active too!!!! Thanks for sharing brandy


----------



## Mells54

My twin A has been the active one, although B gets her jabs in too!

Had my US today and all looks well. Babies are both over 3 lbs, and A is head down pressing my hip bone. B is up high with her head in my ribs. Both babies are facing my back, so no good pictures. Not to mention I started feeling sick while lying on my back. My cervix is almost 5 cm long and completely closed. They told me that they will do weekly checks of my cervix until 34 weeks and then it's up to the babies when they want to labor after that! Getting close now...


----------



## ~Brandy~

As creepy as it sounds Mells you have an amazing cervix LOL! Congrats on the scan :) You're doing awesome and great weights!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Had my OB appt today, thought I'd send a quick update, blood pressure was 174/106 and protein in my urine. I'm waiting on my protein ratio test results and starting a 24 hour collection. Had to start nifedipine for the bp too. Praying the protein comes back trace and my kidney functions remain stable. Honestly everyone, I'm so scared. I'm not even 26 weeks yet :( what a road it's already been just with IVF and the hemorraging :( I just need a few more weeks and the babies outlook changes dramatically....I'll update when I know more, just laying in bed until the doc calls....


----------



## ~Brandy~

W8ing4ours said:


> Had my OB appt today, thought I'd send a quick update, blood pressure was 174/106 and protein in my urine. I'm waiting on my protein ratio test results and starting a 24 hour collection. Had to start nifedipine for the bp too. Praying the protein comes back trace and my kidney functions remain stable. Honestly everyone, I'm so scared. I'm not even 26 weeks yet :( what a road it's already been just with IVF and the hemorraging :( I just need a few more weeks and the babies outlook changes dramatically....I'll update when I know more, just laying in bed until the doc calls....

I am sorry W8 :( I had PreE with my first and I was put on strict bedrest and meds for the BP. Hopefully it wont get that far for you if thats what they are thinking it is.... But I had a great outcome as will you! 

Thinking of you :) :flower:


----------



## Rosie06

Happy new year ladies hope you all had good xmas!

cait seems were having similar issues! consultant has told me i have to go in with every episode because they cant assume its from the ectropion every time even though ive no pain and can feel himn moving :/

w8ing really sorry about potential pre e hope it doesnt get any worse, did you suffer in your prev pregnancy too?

hope all the twin mummies are doing ok cant believe some of you are getting close to birth! 

i had my consultant appt on nye and shes very happy for me to go for a vbac i will see her 2 days before due date and if i look favourable then ill be booked in for induction on my due date if space available assuming i havnt gone into nat labour before then! if they cant get me in for induction/ dont look favourable they are likely to do a csection as she doesnt want me going past due date! oh and had my anomoly scan on 27th and all looked great and hes still definatley a boy!!! now xmas is done we are going to make a start on his room! x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats Rosie what a great update!! I am so happy for you ;) I look back at all my moaning whining posts about it seeming like it was going so slow and now I think HOLY COW I only have 59 days till I am 36W and they expect me to deliver around then.. Now I dont know where the time went! I hope the same happens for you.


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, I'm very happy my cervix has done so well so to speak. I had surgery a couple years ago on my cervix and was always concerned it wouldn't close completely due to that.

W8, I'm hoping everything turns out well for you. I don't have much experience with high blood pressure (mine is usually really low 100/64), but it seems like you doc is taking good care of you.

Rosie, very excited for your update. I'm happy you are doing so well. Before long you will be holding your LO.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Thanks ladies, news from the dr was reassuring last night, protein is just a trace and the rest of my results are borderline, so things are ok for now. Still probably bedrest after my appt Tuesday but that sounds great compared to delivery right now! Side note, I spent 12 hours last night with the worst headache of my life, I actually got the dr to let me take Advil and I almost went to the hospital at 3am, but it seems to be gone right now. I'll update Tuesday when I know more, glad everyone is doing good right now :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

W8, sorry about the headache but glad things aren't as dire as originally thought. Hang in there!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Im starting to feel like a thread downer so I'm just going to keep it short today. Blood pressure was 155/100, so lower than it was but still too high. Dr increased the bp meds. Protein creeped up a bit to 30, but she hasn't diagnosed preeclampsia yet. Baby has been measuring exactly on for dates but today's ultrasound showed him measuring 1 week and 2 days behind :( I go back one week from today and based on his growth I might have to go see a high risk OB. Rough day, I'm hanging in there, thankful for today though, one more day is my goal now, every day just one more day... :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

W8ing4ours said:


> Im starting to feel like a thread downer so I'm just going to keep it short today. Blood pressure was 155/100, so lower than it was but still too high. Dr increased the bp meds. Protein creeped up a bit to 30, but she hasn't diagnosed preeclampsia yet. Baby has been measuring exactly on for dates but today's ultrasound showed him measuring 1 week and 2 days behind :( I go back one week from today and based on his growth I might have to go see a high risk OB. Rough day, I'm hanging in there, thankful for today though, one more day is my goal now, every day just one more day... :hugs:

:hugs: You will do just fine. If it does in fact become diagnosed as Pre E there are ways to treat it and go on to have a perfect healthy baby :) 

You're NOT a downer were here for support!


----------



## bettybee1

sorry your feeling rubbish w8ing !!!

p.s girls found out were having a BOY today xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

bettybee1 said:


> sorry your feeling rubbish w8ing !!!
> 
> p.s girls found out were having a BOY today xxx

Congratulations!! We needed a little balance since we have so many girls :haha::cloud9:


----------



## Mells54

I agree with Brandy...we need some boys round here!

W8, just focus on the positive. You are getting the best care for you and baby. We are here for support, so post away. I'm thankful to get through eCh and everyday too!

Today my feet and bottom part of my legs are swollen. I hope this goes down and I can slept consort ably tonight.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> I agree with Brandy...we need some boys round here!
> 
> W8, just focus on the positive. You are getting the best care for you and baby. We are here for support, so post away. I'm thankful to get through eCh and everyday too!
> 
> Today my feet and bottom part of my legs are swollen. I hope this goes down and I can slept consort ably tonight.

Thats weird.. I hadnt had any swelling issues this pregnancy until yesterday I blew up like a balloon.. Really hoping that its just that I need more water or less sodium etc.

I have my feet up tonight and I am drinking tons hopefully it's gone by Tuesday when I see the doctor again.


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> I agree with Brandy...we need some boys round here!
> 
> W8, just focus on the positive. You are getting the best care for you and baby. We are here for support, so post away. I'm thankful to get through eCh and everyday too!
> 
> Today my feet and bottom part of my legs are swollen. I hope this goes down and I can slept consort ably tonight.
> 
> Thats weird.. I hadnt had any swelling issues this pregnancy until yesterday I blew up like a balloon.. Really hoping that its just that I need more water or less sodium etc.
> 
> I have my feet up tonight and I am drinking tons hopefully it's gone by Tuesday when I see the doctor again.Click to expand...

Mine comes and goes. Usually after a long day at work and then a busy night at home I'll swell up. I was still a little swollen this morning, but I'll be able to rest over the weekend and it should be ok again. It's funny bc my boss got me a stool to put my feet on at work. I'm able to take my shoes off and keep my feet up under my desk. :thumbup:


----------



## caitlenc

Oh, W8ing, hang in there, sweetie. This must be so stressful!:hugs::hugs:

I am hoping that I don't swell this pregnancy, as I had terrible edema last time around! I am very vain about my legs, too, (no matter how heavy I am, I always have slim legs) so when I woke up with cankles last time around I was devastated!!:dohh:

Had my GD test yesterday, it seemed to go fine. Hopefully I'll get the results Monday. They did a quick ultrasound to check my cervix and babies growth, and cervix was closed. Our little guppy is weighing in at 1 pound 7 ounces, so he's growing beautifully!:happydance:


----------



## bettybee1

thanks girls still cant believe am having a boy its so strange but nice strange lol !!!! think its becoz all y family cousions and younger babies are girls lol !!

sorry about the swelling ladies hope it shoots off!!!!

a proper feeling loads of movemnts already didnt feel properly with DD till i was 22weeks !!! and with her and this pregnancy both anterior placentas !!!!

also i feel huge have a proper noticable bup and my belly button is surfacing already and its normal deep :/ anyone else like this so early lol xx


----------



## caitlenc

Yes, betty, felt movement and popped super early!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have a deep belly button too and with both of my previous pregnancies it never became an outtie.. I thought for sure with twins this time around that it might but it hasnt.

It's much more shallow thats for sure but no signs of popping out YET! My DH wants it to so he can make "the turkeys done" comments but he hasnt gotten his wish yet.


----------



## W8ing4ours

This thread has been quiet for awhile now, thought I'd pop back in to see how everyone is progressing and to give a quick update. My bp has been out of control the last few days regardless of the all the meds I'm on, (165/110 at dr today, but have seen 183/117, even a 206/120 last night) so they ran labs today and I'm spilling a +1 protein in my urine now. They decided to give me a steroid injection today and I have another scheduled tomorrow, to help mature the babies lungs if he is coming soon. It's been a shit day and I'm just exhausted. Finally on official laying flat bedrest, and I've been written out of work. Just hoping we can make it another couple weeks....

How is everyone? Are the twin mommies still hanging in there?


----------



## Mells54

W8ing, sorry to hear you are having such a hard time with you BP. Did you say you had this with baby number 1 as well? Hang in there sweetie! He will be ok, and it's seems docs are watching you closely.

Brandy, I know you had an appt today. Any update?

AFM, I'm ok. I had some bad cramping last night and worried labor might begin, but after a trip to the bathroom I felt better...sorry TMI. Babies are moving all the time, and is think if I can make it a couple of more weeks we will be in the clear.


----------



## ~Brandy~

W8 hang in there



I just had my U/S for 31W the babies are 3lbs 13oz 17" long! My cerclage is holding perfectly thank god**No funneling currently so I have bought myself some more time with these little girls.

I have another scan a week from today so we are just going to take it weekly and decide when to take it out. For now I am very happy with their weights and how far we have made it. I just wish I wasnt so damn uncomfortable*


----------



## Blue12

W8ing so sorry to head of all the stress with your bp. Sounds like drs are on top of things. Hopefully the bed rest helps a bit xxxx

Mels I've had the se embarrassing issue a number of times lol. Freaks me out that I'm having cramps or contractions but I'm not lol


----------



## bettybee1

w8ing sorry about your hypertension hunnie hope it lowers hugs!!!


hope everyone else is okay xxxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hey ladies, hope you don't mind me posting? Had lining scan today and it was 14mm with the triple stripe thing..so, I am triggering with Ovitrelle tonight and starting progesterone on Friday, with embryo transfer next Wednesday. Eeeek!! xx


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> W8 hang in there
> 
> 
> 
> I just had my U/S for 31W the babies are 3lbs 13oz 17" long! My cerclage is holding perfectly thank god**No funneling currently so I have bought myself some more time with these little girls.
> 
> I have another scan a week from today so we are just going to take it weekly and decide when to take it out. For now I am very happy with their weights and how far we have made it. I just wish I wasnt so damn uncomfortable*

Oh Brandy, I thought I was uncomfortable a couple of weeks ago! It is worse now than ever. Not that I don't appreciate being pregnant, just can't believe how soar my back is, and how swollen my feet are, and today I noticed stretch marks...yikes!!! Who knew! :haha:


----------



## Mells54

Baby dancing that's wonderful! Hope this is your turn!!!!


----------



## Rosie06

W8ing im so sorry to hear your going through all of the bp problems, hopefully fingers crossed you can keep baby in there that bit longer :hugs:

brandy mells blue you all seem to be doing so well with those twin bumps are you all set and ready with things at home for them? x

betty dont think ive said it but congrats on team blue!!! its a whole new ball game buying blue isnt it!

baby dancing all the very best for egg collection please update with how you got on x

Its not going to be long before we have the birth announcemnets rolling in it seems to have gone so quick

AFM i had my GTT last tuesday and unfortunatley it came back positive for GD been to the specialist nurse today, have to check my blood sugars 6 times a day :( and i will be seen by nurse/dietician consultant and scan every 2 weeks for the time being and they said they normally induce at 38 weeks :/ we have our 4d scan booked for the week after next which were excited about loved seeing DD in the 4d scans so cant wait for it and to compare to see if they have any similarities :D xx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Mells54 said:


> Baby dancing that's wonderful! Hope this is your turn!!!!

Thank you :) we have got 4 blastocysts and hoping two survive the thaw for transfer.... [-o&lt; xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hey ladies, hope you don't mind me posting? Had lining scan today and it was 14mm with the triple stripe thing..so, I am triggering with Ovitrelle tonight and starting progesterone on Friday, with embryo transfer next Wednesday. Eeeek!! xx

Welcome and FX for you!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> W8 hang in there
> 
> 
> 
> I just had my U/S for 31W the babies are 3lbs 13oz 17" long! My cerclage is holding perfectly thank god**No funneling currently so I have bought myself some more time with these little girls.
> 
> I have another scan a week from today so we are just going to take it weekly and decide when to take it out. For now I am very happy with their weights and how far we have made it. I just wish I wasnt so damn uncomfortable*
> 
> Oh Brandy, I thought I was uncomfortable a couple of weeks ago! It is worse now than ever. Not that I don't appreciate being pregnant, just can't believe how soar my back is, and how swollen my feet are, and today I noticed stretch marks...yikes!!! Who knew! :haha:Click to expand...

I have an emotional breakdown nightly I am in so much pain I have SPD so bad I can barely walk and my back is constantly in pain. I pray it doesnt get much worse.. Coupled with restless leg syndrome and pregnancy insomnia... I sleep maybe 2 hours in a 24 hour period. I literally feel like I am dying LOL.. Once I cant take it anymore I emotionally fall apart and cry forever then start the cycle of it all over again.

I havent gotten stretch marks yet.. Soon I am sure lol. I am measuring 42W.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Rosie06 said:


> W8ing im so sorry to hear your going through all of the bp problems, hopefully fingers crossed you can keep baby in there that bit longer :hugs:
> 
> brandy mells blue you all seem to be doing so well with those twin bumps are you all set and ready with things at home for them? x
> 
> betty dont think ive said it but congrats on team blue!!! its a whole new ball game buying blue isnt it!
> 
> baby dancing all the very best for egg collection please update with how you got on x
> 
> Its not going to be long before we have the birth announcemnets rolling in it seems to have gone so quick
> 
> AFM i had my GTT last tuesday and unfortunatley it came back positive for GD been to the specialist nurse today, have to check my blood sugars 6 times a day :( and i will be seen by nurse/dietician consultant and scan every 2 weeks for the time being and they said they normally induce at 38 weeks :/ we have our 4d scan booked for the week after next which were excited about loved seeing DD in the 4d scans so cant wait for it and to compare to see if they have any similarities :D xx


I am all ready for them thankfully. There are a few small projects that I would like to complete for the nursery but they are not functionality ones... Just some art I am doing. It is probably going to have to wait till they are here to do it as I cant function too well right now. LOL 

Sorry to hear about the GD :( Atleast its something that is manageable. I am sure you and the LO will be just fine :)


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:



> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> W8 hang in there
> 
> 
> 
> I just had my U/S for 31W the babies are 3lbs 13oz 17" long! My cerclage is holding perfectly thank god**No funneling currently so I have bought myself some more time with these little girls.
> 
> I have another scan a week from today so we are just going to take it weekly and decide when to take it out. For now I am very happy with their weights and how far we have made it. I just wish I wasnt so damn uncomfortable*
> 
> Oh Brandy, I thought I was uncomfortable a couple of weeks ago! It is worse now than ever. Not that I don't appreciate being pregnant, just can't believe how soar my back is, and how swollen my feet are, and today I noticed stretch marks...yikes!!! Who knew! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I have an emotional breakdown nightly I am in so much pain I have SPD so bad I can barely walk and my back is constantly in pain. I pray it doesnt get much worse.. Coupled with restless leg syndrome and pregnancy insomnia... I sleep maybe 2 hours in a 24 hour period. I literally feel like I am dying LOL.. Once I cant take it anymore I emotionally fall apart and cry forever then start the cycle of it all over again.
> 
> I havent gotten stretch marks yet.. Soon I am sure lol. I am measuring 42W.Click to expand...

Brandy, I'm sorry :hugs: this whole pregnancy can be trying sometimes. Doc didn't tell me how big I'm measuring but he just always tells me the babies are growing, so I'm sure it's pretty big. My restless leg has gone away, but my feet swell so badly that the tops of them are red almost purple since the skin is stretched so tight. Here's hoping the next few weeks fly by!


----------



## Blue12

Brandy I have the spd too and it can be so horrible. Luckily I do have some points in the day some days where it isn't as bad. It's horrible isn't it 

Sorry to hear about the feet swelling mels. Mine swell a bit right now but not as bad as when I had my dd


----------



## bettybee1

sorry you ladies are suffering with pain etc bless you all !!!!!!! 

rosie- thanks i havent even looked at stuff yet dont think i will till am way past vday !!
sorry you have GD what a pain having to do your bm all the time !!!


babydance--- good luck hunnie hope this is it for you !




afm- orgnially i was getting a sticth at 16 weeks ish but my app was only today anyway they checked me internally she felt os was closed very far back then they scanned me too check cervix length and it was 9.4 cm ????? is this even normal ? xxx


----------



## Mells54

Betty, wow! That seems remarkable to have a cervix that long. Mine was just over 6 in the beginning, and holding strong at 4 in the third trimester. Everyone has commented that is really long, I can't imagine 9!!! I hope that is the case and you have a nice healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Mells54

Brandy/Blue, what is SPD?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Brandy/Blue, what is SPD?

symphysis pubic dysfunction (SPD)

What symphysis pubic dysfunction is
Symphysis pubic dysfunction, or SPD, is one of those weird pregnancy conditions that sounds bizarre and well, kind of is. It means the ligaments that normally keep your pelvic bone aligned during pregnancy become too relaxed and stretchy. This, in turn, can make the pelvic joint  aka the symphysis pubis  unstable, causing some pretty strange sensations and sometimes pain.

What causes symphysis pubic dysfunction during pregnancy
The culprit behind SPD is the aptly named hormone relaxin. Its mission is to make your ligaments stretchy so your baby can ease his or her way into the world. But sometimes relaxin does its job too well, making the ligaments around your pelvic bone during pregnancy too loose too soon (way before baby is ready to come out), and that causes instability (and unfortunately, pain) in the pelvic joint.


----------



## Mells54

Oh boy Brandy. I'm sorry you are dealing with this. I've had some round ligament pain, but a support belt has really helped. This just sounds painful. Hang in there and relax when you can. A few more weeks until you are there!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Oh boy Brandy. I'm sorry you are dealing with this. I've had some round ligament pain, but a support belt has really helped. This just sounds painful. Hang in there and relax when you can. A few more weeks until you are there!!!!

Gl with your last day tomorrow!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Growth scan went horribly bad yesterday, baby dropped below the 5th %, fluid dropped below the 2nd %, and the blood flow to the placenta is not adequate. My protein is spilling at a really high rate and some liver function tests are failing :( was admitted to the hospital for severe preeclampsia and IUGR, was told I won't be going home before the baby comes, which will be sometime in the next week or so, we are just going to try and buy a few more days. I've been on magnesium for 30 hours now through Iv and I feel so horrible it's amazing I can even text. :( so that's my update, I'm terrified and could use any prayers anyone might willing to send. Hugs


----------



## ~Brandy~

Omg w8! I am thinking of you and the little one. You and the baby will be fine the care is amazing for our little ones.


----------



## bettybee1

Am sorry w8ing your going through this !!!! My prayers are defiantly with u and your baby hope your both okay :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Blue12

Oh w8ing what a stress. You've got baby to 30 weeks which is amazing and scans aren't always accurate so there's a good chance baby is doing even better than they are thinking. There is amazing care for little ones and yourself and you and your baby are strong fighters. Will be praying for you xxxxxxx


----------



## Rosie06

W8ing im so sorry your going through this, huge huge hugs, xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

My back pain is so bad and constant that I have to go to the hospital for monitoring. Wish me luck. I really hope they give something for this pain


----------



## Blue12

Oh brandy that's horrible. I hope everything's ok and maybe one of the girls are just laying on a spot pinching something. Xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks Blue.. God I wish I was one of those people that just got to 'enjoy' being pregnant instead of wishing that time would fly and this crap would be over.

That sounds horrible but I am so not feeling emotionally stable


----------



## Mells54

W8, sorry you are going through this. I'm praying that you and baby will get through this fine. Relax while you can!

Brandy, I hope that it is just one of the babies lying on a nerve. I have pretty numb hands most of the time bc my girls are squeezing a nerve. Hang in there! I feel bad that I don't "love" being pregnant like so many brag about.


----------



## Blue12

Thinking about you w8ting and brandy.


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry about your pain !!!! There's nothing wrong with hating pregnancy even for us ivfers who longed for it !!! 

I said with my daughter that I would never want another again as I felt horrid sick all the way through palpitations fainting horrid !! 

& this time is no different !! And I have bad heartburn too add too the mix this time and bad nerve pain already shooting down my leg never had any pain with Lillah !!! Hahaha !!! It's draining !! And your growing 2!!!!! And your nearly there now Hun now long for you xxx


----------



## Rosie06

Brandy hopefully its just one of your girls laying on a nerve, dont feel bad for not enjoying it, om the same, with going through ivf with DD i just wanted pregnancy to be over as uick as it could be, i always said IF i ever got pregnant again I would make an effort to enjoy it 100% but with everything thats happened so far this pregnancy although theres been explanations for everything ive not enjoyed it one bit and just cant wait for my little man to be in my arms, its been a long struggle for us IVFers and no one can blame us for feeling the way we do be it happy sad frustrated anxious, hope all goes ok today x


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi everyone, he's here....the last 2 days have been the longest and hardest days of my life. My sweet sweet baby boy is here, just 1 lb 15 ounces. I'll find the strength to write all the details soon. For now, I'll,attach a picture and ask for prayers. I would give anything in the whole world to put him back inside, because he is so so so small :( he was a miracle to start and a miracle he continues to be....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Mells54

God bless w8ing!!! So tiny and small, but with the medical advances nowadays, I can't imagine he will,get anything but the best care. Take care of yourself and enjoy your wee baby!


----------



## ~Brandy~

W8 so precious hang in there little mama! I will pray for your little one.


----------



## bettybee1

I'll be praying for you and your little miracle w8ing !!!! Lots of :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Blue12

He's gorgeous Hun. Can only imagine all the emotion you are going through right now. Will definitely be praying and sending strength. Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rosie06

Awww wa8ing how precious, will be praying and thinking about you all, lots of :hugs: xxx


----------



## Blue12

W8ing. Thinking about you and wondering how you and your little miracle boy are doing? Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mells54

Blue12 said:


> W8ing. Thinking about you and wondering how you and your little miracle boy are doing? Xxxxxxxxxx

Yes, waiting! Thinking of you and your little boy.

Hi Blue, how are you feeling?


----------



## Blue12

I'm so uncomfortable Mel's lol. 

I'm just plugging away at getting things ready for babies. Lol

Mel's you are so close. Are you planning on bfeeding or formula or combination?


----------



## Mells54

Blue12 said:


> I'm so uncomfortable Mel's lol.
> 
> I'm just plugging away at getting things ready for babies. Lol
> 
> Mel's you are so close. Are you planning on bfeeding or formula or combination?

I understand being uncomfortable. I can't be in any one position for very long, making sleeping very difficult right now. Just remind myself everyday is a day closer and a day better for the babies to keep cooking.
I plan to bf as much as possible, but my realistic side says I may have to supplement with formula. I went to a bfing class and the lactation consultant told me she has several twin moms that exclusively bf...so I'm hopeful. 

Too bad you, Brandy and I didn't live closer...we could have a triple twin girl play date!


----------



## Blue12

That would be so fun to be closer. Especially with the girls all being around the same age. I hope to bfeed too but am sure that I will have to do some formula if people help me at nights and if my supply isn't enough.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells and Blue... I am in full on panic mode about BF too! Yes, I have 2 previous children but I was so young when I had them and had to work all the time that I made it just a few days with each BF'ing.. I remember thinking how painful it was and switched to formula. I am sure I just wasnt getting a good latch or something. I didn't have the support there for it with a lactation specialist or anything.

This time I am bound and determined to do it but still totally freaked out! I have my pump ready to go and everything. I met with a consultant etc.. But no matter what I do I just dont feel mentally prepared for this.


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, just relax and try your best. I think we all have to do what is best for us and baby.

So I just got back from my appointment. Babies are doing well, but the stress test showed I was having some cramping. They checked my cervix and it is still closed, but I had both protein and blood in my urine. I have to do a 24 hour urine catch, and go back Friday for results. Doc said it could be the start of pre-eclampsia, so I'm officially off work and on modified bed rest.

I'm a little sad/worried about this news, but she thinks I should be able to make it at least another week if not two before delivering. She also said c-section is most likely since baby b doesn't have room to turn at this point.

Let the worry begin!!!


----------



## Blue12

Crazy news Mel's. you have made it so far and babies are almost ready. That would be great if you could get one more week. Do you feel ok though? Rest rest rest!!!


I breast fed my dd. it was hard to start but I really enjoyed it. I just really worry how hard it will be with two. I'm not planning on feeding them together at the same time. I can't manage that


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Brandy, just relax and try your best. I think we all have to do what is best for us and baby.
> 
> So I just got back from my appointment. Babies are doing well, but the stress test showed I was having some cramping. They checked my cervix and it is still closed, but I had both protein and blood in my urine. I have to do a 24 hour urine catch, and go back Friday for results. Doc said it could be the start of pre-eclampsia, so I'm officially off work and on modified bed rest.
> 
> I'm a little sad/worried about this news, but she thinks I should be able to make it at least another week if not two before delivering. She also said c-section is most likely since baby b doesn't have room to turn at this point.
> 
> Let the worry begin!!!


You'll be fine Mells! You made it this far they are almost done cooking. I dont remember what threads I have posted what anymore lol. I just had something similar happen to me last week and ended up in the hospital for 3 days and it all turned out just fine ;) They found blood in my urine as well turns out that it was a kidney infection and I am fine now that I am on antibiotics. Hang in there though I am sure you can buy yourself another week at minimum.

For a vaginal delivery do both of your babies have to be head down or just A? my doctor will attempt if A is down but she doesnt seem to have enough room to turn he said :(


----------



## W8ing4ours

IM finally home after 11 days in the hospital. Just wanted to send hugs and quick note that my sweet baby is doing so well. I really will write more later :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, I know things will be ok if they are born now. The doc today was just saying that she wants them to stay in as long as possible, like until 39 weeks, which I think is not possible in any twin pregnancy. At this point it is just a bunch of little things that are adding up, but I also read that 35 weeks is average for twins so I think I'm ok.

W8ing, so glad you are home and baby is doing well. Post when you can, we will be here.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Brandy, I know things will be ok if they are born now. The doc today was just saying that she wants them to stay in as long as possible, like until 39 weeks, which I think is not possible in any twin pregnancy. At this point it is just a bunch of little things that are adding up, but I also read that 35 weeks is average for twins so I think I'm ok.
> 
> W8ing, so glad you are home and baby is doing well. Post when you can, we will be here.

A 39W twin pregnancy is almost unheard of for sure! Ya the average twin pregnancy is 35W usually because the babies are out of room to grow and the placenta is 'aged' and begins to slow it's function down. I can't wait to see your LO's pics!


W8- So glad you and the LO are doing well. I bet it's nice for you to be home for a bit even though I am sure you're busy with the NICU as well. Thinking of you and your family :hugs:


----------



## W8ing4ours

How is everyone? Any babies yet?! Parker is the Nicu champion, exceeding expectations every day, he is 3 lbs today!! ;). Balancing the Nicu and my toddler at home is really hard and leaving my baby at the hospital every day is the hardest thing I've ever done, but I'm so thankful he is healthy and doing well. Hope everyone is progressing well, looking forward to hearing baby news soon <3


----------



## W8ing4ours

Mells, your ticker says your twins are two weeks old!! Eek!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mells54

Hi W8ing, so glad to hear about Parker. Sounds like he is progressing well. Yes Kaitlyn and Jocelyn arrived on. Valentines Day via emergency csection bc my pre eclampsia progressed to full eclampsia very quickly. We spent some extra days in the hospital but no NICU time needed. Doing well now!


----------



## Blue12

W8ing that's amazing news to hear how well Parker is doing!!!!!! How old is he now? Do you have an estimated date when you will be able to bring him home so that you don't have to be juggling being at home and at the hospital? Xxxxxxxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

W8 Congrats that he is doing so well! I am sure you will have him home soon with the rest of the family ;)


----------



## Rosie06

W8ing thats fantastic he is doing so well what a true little miracle he is heres hoping he will be home with you and his big sister very soon x

And Mells wow congratulations fantastic news love there names too!! How much did they weigh, hope they are doing well xx


----------



## bettybee1

W8ing - so happy your little one is doing so well !!!! How much longer will he be in special care for ? I know in England they like too get wieght upto 5lb if that's all that's stopping them :) 

Mells - congrats on your twins lovely names !!! Hope your recovering well ;) !!! Take it easy !!!!! Xxx


Brandy - any news in your twins ? I think I seen a thread saying you were having mild contractions ? 

Blue - hope your well too and your twins are you having a planned section or awaiting labour ? 

Rosie - hope your okay too sweet !!! Your in your final 10 week countdown wahoooo!!!!! Xxx


----------



## W8ing4ours

Thanks everyone. His original estimated discharge date was April 1, or 38 weeks gestation, but now are saying it could be as little as 10 days! He won't even be 4 lbs likely, which is so scary, he really is so so tiny. He needs to learn how to eat so we've been working on nursing but he only stays awake for a minute or two. I've been pumping 8 times a day since he was born and I really hope I will eventually get him to nurse regularly. So glad to hear your twins are well Mells, love their names. God to hear everyone is moving along nicely, I can't believe how quickly our thread went from TTC to our babies being born <3


----------



## ~Brandy~

Betty I am doing good and the twins are great. We had to stop labor a couple times but they are welcome to come any time now. I am trying to make it to 36w to lessen the chance they keep me from taking them home. I think I am close enough now to deliver since they plan to keep me in the hospital for 4 days after delivery. 

How are you doing? No news is usually good news right ?


----------



## Blue12

I have a planned csection on march 14th which I'm feeling they are going to stay out until then. I have a funny mark on the front of my tummy though that going to see a dr about today. Hoping it won't mean anything like be rest or something else.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> I have a planned csection on march 14th which I'm feeling they are going to stay out until then. I have a funny mark on the front of my tummy though that going to see a dr about today. Hoping it won't mean anything like be rest or something else.

what kind of mark? Keep us posted.


----------



## Blue12

It's very strange. I noticed it last week and thought it was a funny stretch mark down the lower part of my stomach. Yesterday in showed dh and he freaked out and thought I should go to the hospital. I felt it and investigated a bit and it almost feels like maybe a hernia or something. It's so weird and gross


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> It's very strange. I noticed it last week and thought it was a funny stretch mark down the lower part of my stomach. Yesterday in showed dh and he freaked out and thought I should go to the hospital. I felt it and investigated a bit and it almost feels like maybe a hernia or something. It's so weird and gross

Thats interesting.... I have the same thing. I tried to show it to my doctor and he brushed it off as nothing.

If I touch mine on the surface it feels almost numb but when I push around on it then it's kind of sore. I was crying to my DH that I felt like no one was listening to me because I have so many complaints and everything is going wrong that they just brush over stuff now.


----------



## Mells54

Blue and Brandy, just a few more days/weeks for you both. After delivering twins I hold a special place in my heart for you both, and wish you the best. Don't let the docs brush over anything. I really tried to be a good patient and not complain about stuff I thought was just normal pregnancy and it ended me in the ICU. That's my two bits of advice...


----------



## Mells54

Thanks for the well wishes ladies. We are adjusting to life at home. DH went back to work today so flying solo right now.


----------



## Rosie06

hi ladies :flower:

hows everyone getting on?

W8ing hope your little man is doing well x

brandy any sign of your girls yet hopefully your feeling well x

blue not long now at all for you x

betty how you getting on x

mells hope your girls are settling well x

afm despite the GD and now been on insulin overnight i feel ok ive finished work now and enjoying some quality time with DD before she starts school nursery in 3 weeks and the madness of anewborn begins! i can also say ill be having my baby next month too :O its coming round so quick, still not 100% what i want birth wise though :shrug:


----------



## Blue12

Hi Rosie!! Glad to hear you are done work and have chance to spend time with dd. that was my plan but I've been too immobile to be with dd. 


Friday is the big day for me. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Mells54

Blue, yipee!!! I can't wait to see your girls!

Rosie, glad to hear you are getting along well. Enjoy your time with DD.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Blue - so excited for you, can't wait to hear your good news! 

Rosie - next month already, it will fly by! 

Brandy - are you hanging in there? Have the contractions settled down?

Little parker isn't so little anymore, he is 3 lbs 11 oz today! Doctors think he could be home in a week to 10 days, he just has to find the energy to eat 8 times a day. As little as he is he is breastfeeding pretty well, I'm looking forward to putting this stupid pump to rest, still pumping 8 times a day, it's exhausting but I know it will be worth it.

Looking forward to seeing pictures of all the new babies soon :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Blue12

W8ing. He is just so so so stunning!!!!!


----------



## Rosie06

W8ing4ours said:


> Blue - so excited for you, can't wait to hear your good news!
> 
> Rosie - next month already, it will fly by!
> 
> Brandy - are you hanging in there? Have the contractions settled down?
> 
> Little parker isn't so little anymore, he is 3 lbs 11 oz today! Doctors think he could be home in a week to 10 days, he just has to find the energy to eat 8 times a day. As little as he is he is breastfeeding pretty well, I'm looking forward to putting this stupid pump to rest, still pumping 8 times a day, it's exhausting but I know it will be worth it.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing pictures of all the new babies soon :)

waiting he is so precious what a beautiful photo so pleased to hear he is doing so will what a little fighter he is! 

blue eeeek not long now for you!!

brandy how are you doing, hoping your quietness means youve been busy having your baby girls!!! x


----------



## Blue12

I hope brandy doesn't mind me updating. She posted on another thread that she did have her girls - I think two days ago. Xxx.


----------



## Rosie06

Congratulations Brandi!!!!

Blue i believe you should have your gorgeous girls by now hope you are all doing well! x


----------



## bettybee1

Congratulations Brandy as well there gorgeous !!! 

Hope your okay blue and everything was perfect ! X


----------



## Blue12

I did have my girls. Love them to bits and dd is adjusting so well. They are very good babies so its making it much easier. They were 6lbs 15oz and 6lbs 1oz.


----------



## Rosie06

awww congratulations blue what fantastic news! fantastic weights for them both too!!! x


----------



## Blue12

Wondering how everyone here is doing?


----------



## ~Brandy~

blue I'm great! The girls are growing like weeds. According to the doctor were fighting some reflux issues right now. Overall they are great babies. They sleep 5-7 hours straight at night. They are 10.5 lbs and 9.4 lbs. Still small but on track with development so far. 

Hope all is well with you and everyone else.


----------



## Mells54

We're doing well too! I will send a better update after their 4 month appointment. We are currently in the process of moving cross country so things are a bit hectic. Just taking a break from cleaning to say hi!


----------



## Rosie06

hey all! 

So nice to here all the sets of twins are doing well!

My little man arrived on the 1st May at 39 weeks weighing 8lb!, i ended up booking for an elective c section, such a contrasting experience to my emergency one! Hes been an absolute dream, hes a hungry little man and is gaining weight very well which is such a relief after having a little girl that didnt put weight on! He really is just perfect were still on :cloud9:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Rosie06 said:


> hey all!
> 
> So nice to here all the sets of twins are doing well!
> 
> My little man arrived on the 1st May at 39 weeks weighing 8lb!, i ended up booking for an elective c section, such a contrasting experience to my emergency one! Hes been an absolute dream, hes a hungry little man and is gaining weight very well which is such a relief after having a little girl that didnt put weight on! He really is just perfect were still on :cloud9:

Congratulations Rosie :)


----------



## Blue12

Congrats Rosie!

Great to hear the twins are doing well brandy and Mel's. 

Can't imagine doing a move like that Mel's!!! 

My girls are good. They are now 12lbs and 11lbs. They are maintaining the 1lb difference lol. They have been sleeping better too 10-4/5/6. Dd1 had adjusted very well but experienced some jealously lately. I thought we had got by with no jealousy. It's hard cause if there was just one baby it would be so much easier. We will get through it and they will be three little girls who are the best of buddies.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi ladies, just wanted to check in to see how everyone is doing? Last year at this time I was in IVF mode, this year a healthy 10 lb preemie ;) how fast time goes... Parker is doing great, he ended up with double inguinal hernias and had surgery 3 weeks ago, it was rough for a few days but he's great now. He still wakes to eat every 2 hours, crazy now that I'm back to work, but I'm still just so thankful he's here. Hope everyone is well, I'd love to see pictures <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bettybee1

Hey everyone !!! Glad all the babies seem too be thriving !!! 

W8ing so glad Parker is doing good sorry about the surgery tho ! 


I gave birth on my due date !!! He was 8lb 5oz ! 

I didn't have the best of labors it was very traumatic ! 

My waters broke 11:30pm on the 30th June and contractions and I didn't have him till 2nd July 7:30! Think I was in labor 31 hours ! 

I spent 2.5 hours pushing ! Just using gas and air not my choice I wanted something stronge r!!! I had been on the drip also too accelerate things ! 

Anyway he came out sunny side up and gave me quite a bad tear ! 

Having him on me for seconds was amazing he is perfect but as my placenta came out I knew something was wrong I felt a gush and I screamed they all told me I was panicking and it was normal but I think once midiwfe saw the second gush they hit that emergency call bell!!!!! 
I was thrown on the bed in a matter of minutes they was a lot of people in there ! I had an anti shock blanket on blowing out heat midiwfe squeezing fluid into me ! And the docter trying too control the bleed it wasn't working so the consultant got me too scribble on consent form that if they needed too in theatre basically too save my life could they take my womb out ! I was having a VBaC and I think everyone thought I was having uterine rupture ! 
Once we got to theatre I cried out becoz my womb had gone too a ball and hurt the midiwfe went that's good ! Anyway I was out under ga and they inserted a ballon into my womb too compress the artery where the placenta had been too control the bleed ! 
Once I came round I was taken too hdu on labor ward and stayed they 24 hours on oxygen then this midwife came too get me up and change my bed well when I got back into bed I had Joel in my arms and then I went funny I screamed then everything went white and I couldn't move ! I had a fit/faint ! 
They don't know why it happend I had all sorts of blood tests and Brian scan done ! 
Anyway I was on one to one again and back on oxygen then about 3 pm that I finally was able too sit up and breast feed Joel ! I had another blood tranfusion as HB was 8.3 (probely cause the faint) aswell as no sleep or good for 4days ! 
I was discharged the following day ! It was a though journey but I now have my gorgeous boy !!! !!! 

I've been getting panic attacks about it all but seeing the midiwfe consultant for a debrief ! So hopefully that will make me feel better ! 

I lost 3000ml of blood which we only have 5000ml on and when pregnant maybe 6000ml in !!! 
There was a lot of stuff that contributed too my uterus not contracting ! 
1) long labor 
2) long time pushing
3) he was posterior 
4)I was given magnesium sulphate (muscle relaxent) 
5) I was in the sint drip! 

Also when I was pushing I had no contractions too push with that should of been alarm bells then !!! Xxxx


----------



## Blue12

W8ing he is so gorgeous!!!! I can't imagine having to be back at work so soon and still getting up every 2 hours. Hugs. You are amazing. 

Betty - wow that is a traumatic experience. Were you considering baby 3 or had this pit you off? I'm glad to hear that baby is healthy and you are ok now. 

Not much to update for me. The girls are well and gaining very well at 15 and 13lbs. They are rolling over and love playing in their exer saucer and they absolutely adore their big sister who equally adores them. Dh joked about having his parents take them for a night (not that he has ever done a night) and poor dd sobbed her heart out that no one can take her sisters.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Oh Betty! That does sound traumatic, big hugs, so glad you and baby are doing so well now <3

Blue - glad to hear your babies are doing so good and that big sister is loving them up! My toddler still isn't too sure about her brother, ha!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue my DH keeps trying to get me to leave the girls with his mother... I adore her but NO. I have never left them not even for a second lol


----------



## Blue12

I have left the twins many times with my mom and my mil. At times I need to do errands and groceries. Also we have still wanted to have special alone time with Dd1. 

But I wouldn't leave them for very long like overnight


----------



## bettybee1

Blue - I have a de briefing on Monday too discuss what happend ! With consultant ! After it happend the docter who saved my womb and life basically said that she would be happy for me too labor again just everything would be in place for a bleed and she would want me on the labor ward where I was anyway coz it was a VBaC! 

How about you ?? 

Brandy how are you and your girls !? X


----------



## Blue12

That's great news Betty!!!


----------



## bettybee1

You think you will have any more blue ? Or you have enough in your hands with 3 girls xx


----------



## Blue12

We have 1 frozen embryo. We are unsure what the right thing to do is. I don't want to really throw it out and I don't think I feel comfortable donating it (I would donate eggs but not a full sibling embryo). Dh thinks we should either try transferring it or donating it for research. I'm not sure what to do. I feel like the only scenario I'm comfortable with is transferring it. But I'm not sure if we can handle 4 kids all so young.


----------



## W8ing4ours

It's so hard to decide, isn't it blue?! We have 3 embryos left, and my dr has urged me against ever getting pregnant again because having pre-e with your first 2 pregnancies, and having it so much worse the second time, gives me a 70% chance of getting it early again. It's devastating really, everyone keeps telling me not to think about it right now and to just be happy with the 2 kids I have, but they don't know what it feels like to have embryos. :( I do feel so blessed for my children, just never thought we'd be done after 2. I just paid $300 for preservation for anothern6 months, knowing surrogacy is my only real option and it realistically costs about $50-80k, ugh. Anyhow, hugs, it's hard to have embryos and not know what will become of them....


----------



## bettybee1

It must be hard for both of you with embies !!! 

Blue - if you can handle a toddler with twin babies am sure your superwoman !!! 


W8ing- am sorry that you got pre e so early and that it meant baby had to come early , 
Are you overweight or other contributing factors ? Maybe if you got body into check then maybe you wouldn't get it ? Or not as bad ? Xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

I'm good thanks for asking. Girls are great! Growing like weeds they are 12.5 and 14 pounds. Will be 5 months Sunday. They are rolling over and lots of giggling.. They love ear jumpers and play mats. It's funny to put them in and watch them talk to each other. We've been putting them in the pool and hot tub.. Yes the hot tubs turned down to 95.we love to travel to Hawaii and surf and such so them used to splashing water and such is a must. Celia actually laughs hysterically when we splash her even when it gets her face. 

We have frozen embies too.. Dunno what we will do. NTNP is what we're doing right now though. We shall see.


----------



## Blue12

Brandy my girls are huge then lol. 14lbs 14oz and 16lbs 14oz lol. Mine are becoming more different every day. Are yours?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Brandy my girls are huge then lol. 14lbs 14oz and 16lbs 14oz lol. Mine are becoming more different every day. Are yours?

Just saw my previous post.. God I hate auto correct on my phone sometimes. 

Yes completely different! I can tell who is who by their cry, giggling, or squealing. One is much more cautious about new things and the other is like bring it on! My larger twin hates her tummy time so she has chosen to lay on her back and start scooting around its so weird but oh well we will go with it. My smaller twin rolls everywhere. One likes to be put to bed without any help such as pacifiers or fussing etc. The other I have to Pat and give a pacifier to. One laughs just from me saying silly into the other you have to physically tickle. The list goes on and on.


----------



## bettybee1

Brandy glad your girls are well :) get your already ntnp ;D !!! Think we are going to do the same tho I am just started my 1st AF 5weeks pp urgh don't stay away for long ! Ha! It's really hard not too want too track my cycles !! Even just for sanity sake ! So I know if there's a chance or not :/ must be bonkers !!! Ha !!!! 


Joel was 5 week Wednesday and he was already 12.5 lb :/ ha xxxx


----------



## Blue12

Brandy sounds exactly like my two girls. Lol


----------



## bev_2012

Wow just popped back on here not been on in over a year after having a very difficult pregnancy with my first icsi baby and looking through this old thread seeing so many of my cycle buddies with their beautiful children is amazing, I had my darling daughter in April 14 she's now 8months old and I'm besotted I had a very difficult pregnancy hence the quiet streak I just excluded myself from everyone and everything scarred the whole way through but thankfully she made it full term and is healthy and happy I am due to start a frozen cycle and wondered how everyone was doing so thought I'd pop by hope your all well :)


----------



## bettybee1

Hello hope your well sorry to hear about your pregnancy. My pregnancy wasn't as rough but had a very traumatic birth ! Am also just in process of enquiring about another pregnancy and egg sharing at an Ivf clinc ! 

When is your cycle due to start ? Xxx


----------

